#ubuntu-si 2011-09-05
<Sky[x]> :)\
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: skrite odprte ikone na pultu klasičnega načina ubuntu 11 04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5105/new/posts/
<nafisa> tn tn tn
<nafisa> a kdo ve ... sky se je zbudu pa Å¡el delat?
<andrejz> možno
<nafisa> k mi je ob pol petih pisou, da ne more spat
<teardrop> lo
<teardrop> andrejz, tu?
<andrejz> ja
<andrejz> povej teardrop
<teardrop> kako je bila sobota?
<andrejz> kul je blo
<andrejz> vse skup nas je blo 12 al 13, od tega 3, ki še niso prišli
<andrejz> kar je odlično glede na to, da so izpiti
<andrejz> pa tud vzdušje je bilo zelo dobro
<andrejz> tako da sta me 2 že naslednji dan vprašala kdaj bo spet kaj takega :)
<andrejz> pa tud prevedlo se je dost ~2000 nizov vse skup
<andrejz> sicer pa se je BigWhale javil za eno poročilo pa fotke
<teardrop> super
<andrejz> tako da bomo Å¡e kdaj ponovil ;)
<andrejz> tud staff je bil kul in je pomagal pri vsem tako da hvala za plac
<teardrop> andrejz, ok :D
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> pa to nemoreš fckin verjet
<CrazyLemon> pošljem mail na študentski referat 1.9
<CrazyLemon> 1.9. dobim odgovor da bom dobil odgovor v ponedeljek
<CrazyLemon> danes dobim odgovor "pokličte nas v času uradnih ur".....W T  F
<polz> CrazyLemon: pač, pokličeš čez par minut
<polz> CrazyLemon: itak se jim zdejle skor meša od preveč dela
<CrazyLemon> polz to bi mi lahk rekla že 1.9 :)
<polz> ja lih spomnla se je, da boš navsezgodej zjutrej klicu
<polz> napsy: kje sva že včerej ostala?
<polz> aja... 0 ni delal
<polz> napsy: a lahk nardiš screenshot tistga, k je "vse sivo" ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a je dost narobe, ce sarim po punbbju namest da sam stil spreminjam? ker je zlo nujno.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je dost narobe
<zdobersek> to ni kul.
<CrazyLemon> oz. tko bom reku..sploh ni narobe če želimo ostat pri tej različici za vedno
<zdobersek> punbb je opensource, ne?
<CrazyLemon> uhm...to pa ne vem :)
<zdobersek> cmo en patch napisat? :)
<napsy> polz: um mislim da si se to z nekom drugim menu
<CrazyLemon> z nafiso verjetno :D
<polz> aja, pa res
<polz> nafisa, napsi...
<polz> pismo... cist sm zmeden
<CrazyLemon> je že vredu..sej je komi 11ura :>
<polz> mnja... grem jest rajs mal pisat select stavke
<CrazyLemon> polz a si na friju trenutno? delajo telefoni normalno?
<polz> CrazyLemon: nisem trenutno.
<CrazyLemon> očitno me tušmobil heca
<CrazyLemon> če kličem 01 XXXX YYY
<CrazyLemon> mi takoj prekine
<CrazyLemon> če kličem pa 00386 ....
<CrazyLemon> pa normalno kliče
<zdobersek> al pa ce si v hrvaskem omrezju?
<zdobersek> punbb je hecn ... par strani izpise po predlogah, ostalo pa ne. svasta.
<CrazyLemon> punbb je..čuden
<CrazyLemon> a se z footerjem igraš?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, izgled preurejam
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://i55.tinypic.com/2n096w9.png  http://i51.tinypic.com/sp7jiu.png
<andrejz> u CrazyLemon, vidim, da si novo fotko dal na začetek - http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/wordpress/?page_id=2 :)
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Zakaj Ubuntu?
<andrejz> Pri Dan za Dnem in v oblaku so nekam ikone razpotegnjene
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] samob: Option Globetrotter HSDPA Modem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5109/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sej si komentiral
<CrazyLemon> aja tisto novo fotko
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> sm dal svojo
<CrazyLemon> sej je bila že prej tam...na stari testni strani
<CrazyLemon> men ikonce zgledajo normalno
<CrazyLemon> sam ker sta dve celici
<CrazyLemon> pa ne zgleda najbl ravno
<CrazyLemon> bom probal dat text + sliko v eno celico
<andrejz> na netbooku je čudno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] samob: noče zagnati ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5068/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> jah jebiga..najbolš da še optimiziramo stran za smartphone :)
<andrejz> saj stran je ok, samo izone so razpotegnjene in Å¡e to ne vse
<CrazyLemon> dej screenshot
<tr43nd> lp
<polz> vse to je res.
<andrejz> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/screen1.png
<CrazyLemon> u marija :D
<polz> luštno
<CrazyLemon> resolucijo pa maš manjšo k XxY kjer je Y manjši kot 940px ane ?
<CrazyLemon> torej vse 1024x768   verjetno
<CrazyLemon> -vse
<CrazyLemon> oz ne..X je manjši
<andrejz> mislim da je 1024 x 800?
<CrazyLemon> bom še js prečekiral na laptopu
<andrejz> a ne
<andrejz> 1024x600 je
<CrazyLemon> sej drugač lahk ti to urejaš aveš..maš status administratorja na strani :)
<andrejz> samo ikoni za facebook pa gmail sta normalni
<andrejz> saj veš da jaz samo težim pa nič ne delam :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa "obožujem ubuntu" ?
<CrazyLemon> a so tiste ikonce normalne
<andrejz> tisto je ok
<andrejz> tam rhythmbx je še popačen
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..obožujem ubuntu ikonce so 110x110
<CrazyLemon> te k so popačene pa 60x60
<andrejz> pa cd je tud popačen
<andrejz> spodaj
<CrazyLemon> nč..bomo dali eno opozorilo da če je resolucija manjša kot pričakovana da se odide na drug PC
<CrazyLemon> :p
<tr43nd> <andrejz> kaj sta oni 2 ikoni zgoraj zraven pisma ?
<andrejz> pisma?
<andrejz> CL: čez eno leto bomo vsi 12.04 LTS + unity na tablicah poganjal
<tr43nd> v zgornji vrti mislim, ikona za posto
<andrejz> aja v ubuntuju?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz seveda..ter po dveh urcah uporabe bomo vsi pridno se prištekal na elektriko :)
<andrejz> tr43nd: a pismom v ubuntuju al na kaki spletni strani?
<tr43nd> v ubuntuju, zraven ikone za zvok
<andrejz> pri meni je levo ikona za omrežje, potem pa še dropbox ikona
<tr43nd> aha
<andrejz> sem se pa odločil,da ob izidu 12.04 resno preizkzsim ubuntu one
<tr43nd> hm, 1x se si gor nalozil datoteko ~200mb, ko sem nanovo nalozil sistem na komp in se prijavil v ubuntu one, tiste datoteke ni bilo vec nikjer
<andrejz> saj zato pa čakam
<tr43nd> aha
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd si siguren da se je uploadala - si jo vidu na spletni strani?
<tr43nd> ja, mislim da semjo celo dol sem jo potegnil da sem  se preprical da deluje
<CrazyLemon> andrejz na 15" zgledaj normalno
<CrazyLemon> tko da.. :D
<CrazyLemon> zgleda*
<CrazyLemon> andrejz z resolucijo 1024x600 tudi zgleda normalno :)
<tolmun> github Linus https://github.com/torvalds ;^)
<Pepelka> torvalds's Profile - GitHub
<andrejz> ej pol pa ne vem
<andrejz> mogoče bom zrihtal eno kul novico za ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> andrejz je pa res da ne telefonu z resolucijo 320x240 se res slabše vidi :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak cca. 4 ikonc je takih :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz hm..problem je gecko related :)
<CrazyLemon> ker ff dela vredu
<CrazyLemon> chrome pa ne
<andrejz> pol ni gecko related ampak je webkit related :)
<CrazyLemon> ja my bad..ff ma gecko
<CrazyLemon> problem je..da očitno svoje dimenzije vzame tale webkit
<CrazyLemon> ker na strani je naštimano recimo 60x60
<CrazyLemon> on pa vzame 41x60
<CrazyLemon> in evo hudiča
<Grega> bastard!
<Grega> lol, carli tv ima spodaj napis www.carli.si
<Grega> ampak ta domena sploh ni reg :>
<Grega> mogoce bi jim lahko kak page naredil ;)
<Grega> haaaa, kaj ce dam drumbox na to!
<Grega> fuck it, lets do it
<polz> :)))
<Grega> hm
<CrazyLemon> Grega a maš ti kako idejo zakaj webkit spremeni dimenzije? :)
<Grega> med geckom in webkitom je full full malo razlik, pol si verjetno nekaj naredil narobe..
<lynxlynxlynx> eksplicitno vpiši širino in dolžino
<Grega> kazi page
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx je že
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ker na strani je naštimano recimo 60x60
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> on pa vzame 41x60
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/wordpress/?page_id=2
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Zakaj Ubuntu?
<lynxlynxlynx> ni
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj če gledam a.png
<CrazyLemon> ti gledaš samo sliko v novem tabu
<CrazyLemon> ampak na strani je določena višina ter širina
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, gledam v debuggerju
<CrazyLemon> gre se pa za slike k so v poglavju Dan za dnem ..
<lynxlynxlynx> <img src="http://lh6.ggpht.com/_WFUb-35y6eA/TTLjms9RfCI/AAAAAAAAAGA/Z2jUWO-dg_A/s800/a.png" alt="">
<lynxlynxlynx> pri CAD
<lynxlynxlynx> aha
<lynxlynxlynx> tam si jih določil s css
<lynxlynxlynx> uporabi img parametre
<CrazyLemon> <td style="height: 85px;"><img style="width: 60px; height: 61px; margin-left: 3px; margin-right: 3px;" src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/_WFUb-35y6eA/TS9qtbUrl6I/AAAAAAAAADA/0GjD_cR0hAE/s800/2.png" alt="" /></td>
<CrazyLemon> določeno je
<lynxlynxlynx> dej html
<CrazyLemon> ctrl + u
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, pravim da uporabi width=x height=y
<lynxlynxlynx> webkit neki poskuša razmerja ohranit
<CrazyLemon> <td style="height: 85px;"><img style="width: 60px; height: 60px;" src="http://lh6.ggpht.com/_WFUb-35y6eA/TTLjnIxL8qI/AAAAAAAAAGE/EmOC650G4T8/s800/b.png" alt="" /></td>
<CrazyLemon> določeno je v html
<lynxlynxlynx> ...
<CrazyLemon> ja ...
<Grega> CrazyLemon: max-width je kriv
<Grega> .entry-content img
<CrazyLemon> Grega sej zdej bi moglo bit ok
<CrazyLemon> sm dal tko kot je lynxlynxlynx napisal :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega a ker je height=auto ?
<CrazyLemon> ja..max-width..moram vse dvakrat prebrat danes da zaštekam :D
<CrazyLemon> hvala Grega / lynxlynxlynx :D
<Grega> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/wordpress/wp-content/themes/thematic/library/styles/images.css
<Grega> .entry-content img {
<Grega>     max-width:100%;
<Grega> ce tega zakomentiras bo delalo ok
<CrazyLemon> sm  :)
<Grega> mislim da itak nima nekega smisla
<CrazyLemon> hvala again :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nevem če si vidu ampak sm dau tudi mal lufta nad headerjem :)
<CrazyLemon> tist forum mockup pa tudi zgleda kul :)
<zdobersek> za popizdit
<zdobersek> nc noce nalozt
<zdobersek> 11.10 sprobujem drugac
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pust 11.10 no :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj praviš na luft ?
<zdobersek> ti povem, ko modem resetiram
 * zdobersek his life story
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> a lahk js v tvojem imenu pokličem na amis?
<zdobersek> zard mene
<zdobersek> zle itak dez prihaja, me spet ne bo
<zdobersek> oz. bom, pa ne bom, pa bom, pa ne bom ...
<tr43nd> ?
<zdobersek> brb
<CrazyLemon> lol..pol bom kr js zrihtu luft Å¡e na forumu
<CrazyLemon> pa ti ko boš...pač boš :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: luft je kul zdej
<miha> http://www.ipaddresslocation.org/
<Pepelka> IP Address Locator - What Is My IP Address Location? Find IP Address Search, IP Locator, IP Lookup
<miha> Operating System
<miha> Linux
<miha> Smart Move!!!
<zdobersek> miha, prav to ti pise?
<miha> ja
<miha> zdobersek: http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/304869_2364346433907_1407761283_32751357_3582779_n.jpg od kolega slika
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1407761283
<zdobersek> men pa Distro: Ubuntu namest  'smart move'
<tr43nd> Operating System
<tr43nd> Linux
<tr43nd> Distro: Ubuntu
<tr43nd> :) ) )
<miha> zdobersek: ne vem, morda se z routerjem pogovarja (linksys wrt54gl) ?!
<zdobersek> miha, v firefoxu mi napise 'smart move'
<zdobersek> v chromeu pa ne.
<miha> aja
<miha> tud prov :D
<tr43nd> v firefoxu:
<tr43nd> Operating System
<tr43nd> Linux
<tr43nd> Smart Move!!!
<miha> kul ane
<tr43nd> hehehe
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/svet/1042470488 Osem udeleženk Ženskega lobija Slovenije se zdaj odpravlja še na protest pred poljskim veleposlaništvom.
<Pepelka> Pred ruskim veleposlani&scaron;tvom shod za ohranitev svobodnega odločanja o rojstvu otrok | Dnevnik
<Grega> lol
 * Grega lastnik domene carli.si
<Grega> s trajno reklamo na carli tv :)
<andrejz> reč da jim prodaš za 500 €
<Grega> ce bodo sami vprasali :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kul zdej..a prej pa ni bil kul? :)
<zdobersek> prej nisem vidu!
<CrazyLemon> ah so!
<CrazyLemon> sam je treba Å¡e mal layout zrihtat
<CrazyLemon> ker ko odprem prvo stran mi piše 1265x...
<CrazyLemon> ko odprem forum pa 1280x...
<zdobersek> ja, zarad scrollbara.
<CrazyLemon> ah! na to pa sploh nism pomislu :D
<zdobersek> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kar smo templateov spreminjal, moramo spremenjene dat v style/<tema>/templates
<CrazyLemon> pa je res zaradi scrollbara
<CrazyLemon> preklet scrollbar
<CrazyLemon> moramo ga dat Å¡e na forum
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek govoriš za forum al wp ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: punbb
<CrazyLemon> to js nism nič spreminjal
<CrazyLemon> no..sem..ampak samo v wp-hacks.css
<zdobersek> http://www.ipaddresslocation.org/
<Pepelka> IP Address Locator - What Is My IP Address Location? Find IP Address Search, IP Locator, IP Lookup
<zdobersek> eh
<zdobersek> <!-- forum_include "wp-hacks-menu.php" -->
<CrazyLemon> pa sej se tema ne updejta..sam core punbb
<CrazyLemon> ah to
<CrazyLemon> ne to nism js nič tikal...tko da
<CrazyLemon> i dont care :D
<CrazyLemon> bo treba andreju m. to omenit..neki lenari zadnje čase
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tale nova tema bi lahk ze dans sla gor
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kam gor?
<CrazyLemon> aja..bzr
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<zdobersek> na testni server
<CrazyLemon> povej ko boš da jo pullam
<zdobersek> da se pregleda, ce vse zgleda kul
<zdobersek> (da se kdo pomaga pa to)
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobersek> sam to moti, da moram hekat po punbb, da so lahko doloceni divi lepo zaokrozeni
<CrazyLemon> ehm..to ni ravno najbolša rešitev :)
<CrazyLemon> ker ko bo to online..in bo nekdo kliknu "upgrade to x.y.z"
<CrazyLemon> bo to Å¡lo vse lepo po gobe :)
<zdobersek> bo treba neki druzga pogruntat ... ker punbb ne ponuja opcije, da bi se vse nalagal prek templateov
<zdobersek> ampak sam dolocene stvari
<zdobersek> index stran, admin stran, pomoc, redirect ...
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/jhF1m.gif
<Grega> macgyver ;)
<tr43nd> :)
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> sam ne vem, zakaj so ven izrezal tiste pol ure, ko je vse to izdelu in sestavu sam s sponko.
<Grega> saj selotejp je tud mel
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/Internet-in-programi/Internet/Google-slovenskim-ponudnikom-podaril-streznike.html
<Pepelka> Google slovenskim ponudnikom 'podaril' strežnike | Internet | Internet in programi
<CrazyLemon> prasci
<CrazyLemon> aja to
<CrazyLemon> ja to sm opazu ja
<CrazyLemon> amis ga ma
<CrazyLemon> je vidno ko greš na youtube :)
<andrejz> v bistvu se s tem ISP-jem stroški zmanjšajo
<Grega> a kdo ve kaj bi lahko bilo "51uUw2inAVk=", pomeni stevilko 791,21 ampak je nekako zakodirana, kot nek base64 ipd
<Skyx-mobile> kdo kle ?
<lynxlynxlynx> Grega: ja zgleda točno kot base64
<Grega> ja, ampak ga ne gre decodat
<lynxlynxlynx> same grdobije, ja
<Grega> se kaksna ideja?
<Grega> wIKt+9lNZLk= je 868,00
<Grega> 2vGes4FFBZQ= je 899,00
<lynxlynxlynx> ne poznam nobenga druzga hash algoritma z =
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je vmes še kak filter
<nafisa> iha iha ihaha, celo noč sva jezdila
<tr43nd> a po dezju?
<polz> nafisa: na oslu?
 * polz je dejansko vceraj videl cloveka, ki se je peljal po cesti na kasaskem vozu, ki ga je vlekel osel
<polz> za njim pa 2 majhna ponija
<nafisa> iiiiiiiiii, kak lepo
<nafisa> a si se mu nastavu?
<nafisa> :P
<polz> ja no, cist hudi so bli
<polz> ne... sem lepo pocakal, da se je na prehodu prizgala zelena
<polz> nafisa: a si ti poskusila izklopiti compositing?
<nafisa> kako se pa izklopi?
<nafisa> ammm ... sej loh ti dam dostop do namizja pa ti pogledaš?
<polz> OK
<polz> kako to nameravaš - čez vnc?
<miha> a za chrome obstaja kej kot firebug
<polz> miha: ctrl+shift+j
<polz> al kaj je ze
<Grega> je ze build-in
<miha> mam problem, da si chrome drugače razlaga pozicijo dropdown menuja kot IE in FF
<miha> zdj še opero vlečem
<miha> bah ti dropdown menuji
<miha> samo sraje je s tem, pa zgubljam pol čas, ker se enmu zdi to kul :D
<miha> v operi je pa vredu
<nafisa> take se pa pri nas dogajajo
<nafisa> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/pojasnjene-okoliscine-umora-47-letnice-iz-dobja/265567
<Pepelka> Pojasnjene okoliščine umora 47-letnice iz Dobja :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> :D
<nafisa> aja, to ni pri nas
<nafisa> to je prevorsk
<nafisa> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/streljanje-na-obmocju-sentjurja-moski-ustrelil-zensko/265347
<Pepelka> Streljanje na območju Šentjurja: moški ustrelil žensko :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<nafisa> to je naše
<miha> a ni to isto
<nafisa> ne
<tr43nd> kruto
<miha> eh, moja napaka
<miha> mora bit inline-block namest inline
<tr43nd> mislim na novico
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tema je v bzrju
 * CrazyLemon hoče zotac-a!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek upam da ne bo kaj brejkala :D
<zdobersek> ne bi smela ...
<nafisa> ja, si že povedu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nubuntu..seriously? :S
<nafisa> a naj jst morit začet, da hočem jegra?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ti itak nonstop moriš..
<zdobersek> ja, je treba se preimenovat
<zdobersek> nimam pa nobene ideje, kaj bi blo.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj je potrebno pri punbb Å¡e spremenit
<zdobersek> v administraciji je treba nastavit temo za default
<tr43nd> <CrazyLemon> nafisa ti itak nonstop moriš..
<tr43nd> :) ) ) ) )
<nafisa> kaj je, tr43nd ???
<tr43nd> kruta realnost...
<zdobersek> seksi za popizdit, majkemi ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ok..zdej pa povej kje za vraga se spremeni tema
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ze nastavu?
<zdobersek> o.o
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<CrazyLemon> ne najdem kje se naštima nova tema
<tr43nd> kje to?
<zdobersek> Administration -> Settings
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ok..it was obvious
<zdobersek> v prvem razdelki mas dropdown meni
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sm naštimal ampak..nič
<zdobersek> refresh.
<CrazyLemon> več kot 10x nemorem
<zdobersek> ja, pa mogoce moras se sebi spremenit temo v NUbuntu
<CrazyLemon> aha
<CrazyLemon> thats it
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zdej je kr ocitno, ko je zrak nad headerjem, da je logo prevlek
<CrazyLemon> pretty fancy man :D
<zdobersek> aha!
<CrazyLemon> ni prevelik logo
<CrazyLemon> header je majhn
<CrazyLemon> ker ni spodaj subheaderja
<CrazyLemon> in zgleda vse manjše kot pri wp
<zdobersek> ampak logo je prevec pr zgornjem robu
<CrazyLemon> jah če ga premakneš boš mogu tudi pri wp premaknit
<CrazyLemon> in ker je pri wp kul
<zdobersek> al pa ce se logo za kak piksel zmanjsa
<zdobersek> proporcionalno
<zdobersek> tud pr wp ni kul, ce gledas zgornji del
<zdobersek> 'b' skor ven strli
<CrazyLemon> lih to je
<CrazyLemon> če gledaš v logo recimo 30min
<CrazyLemon> ne veš a bo b skoču vn al ne
<CrazyLemon> ta napetost je kar je tu tako vznemirljivo :)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ... in obiskanost strani je bila iz dneva v dan vecja.
<zdobersek> predvsem so jo obiskovali adrenalin junkyji
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> to so podrobnosti katere lahk urejamo tudi potem
<zdobersek> je res
<zdobersek> pa spolirat je treba se celo stran
<zdobersek> kake barve borderjev spremenit pa tak.
<CrazyLemon> nonsense!
<zdobersek> pa ce kje se skace kaka napaka ven, predvsem v tej novi temi
<zdobersek> footer je se treba vpeljat na forum
<zdobersek> pa da bo povsod konstanten
<CrazyLemon> ne rihtat faq
<CrazyLemon> ker bo to andrejm
<Grega> lol, kaj pravite na mojo reklamo na carli tv?
<Grega> :)))
<Grega> priceless je
<CrazyLemon> Grega men se zdi da je kr poceni!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> ja, zakon je
<CrazyLemon> za 16€ ne boš več nikoli dobu take reklame
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> jih bom poklical, ce bi mogoce zamenjali s kakim bannerjem
<Grega> :))
<Grega> lol
<CrazyLemon> pa lahk bi se jim vsaj zahvalu v kakem drobnem tisku :>
<Grega> jim bom dal domeno, ce me bodo poklicali
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> dal??? dal??? pa kaj Å¡e :)
<tr43nd> ja
<Grega> cez kake pol leta naj poklicejo
<Grega> zdaj se ne :))
<Grega> morem nek stats vodit, kolk je redirectov
<Grega> ce sploh je kak efekt
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> to tudi mene zanima :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sem se en commit porinu v bzr, footer pa bom dodal enkrat ...
<Sky[x]> na kasno reklamo to ?
<Sky[x]> grega ket pa kva oglasujes ?
<miha> Grega: ja mas prov, za oglase treba stet klike ... ce si dost zlobn, se slike stejes :D
<CrazyLemon> a je za kaj ram Crucial  ?
<tr43nd> mislim da je kr firma
<CrazyLemon> vem da je firma..sam a je to dobr ram al ne :D
<tr43nd> nevem, verjetno je
<tr43nd> ddr2, ddr3 ?
<CrazyLemon> 3
<tr43nd> mhz ?
<CrazyLemon> lih prav :D
<tr43nd> mislim, 1333mhz, 1600mhz
<tr43nd> al vec?
<CrazyLemon> em..zakaj je to pomembno če me zanima firma k dela rame? :D
<tr43nd> mas prav, ni pomembno, se opravicujem ker tezim
<Grega> ne!
<nafisa> http://www.fhumor.com/photo.php?id=281%3Fv%3D1
<Pepelka> I wouldn't eat this guy! - Fhumor.com
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti rami so zihr v zotacu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne!
<CrazyLemon> ampak zotac nima ramov
<CrazyLemon> pa gledam kaj bi če bi ko bi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zotac <3 :D
<zdobersek> boxee napram zotac ... ?
<tr43nd> kulc,. tet shrani.si noce delat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js hočem zotac-a namest desktop pcja :)
<zdobersek> a nisi ze zdle na nekem uber pocasnem pcju?
<CrazyLemon> sm
<CrazyLemon> zato pa hočem zotac-a
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> celeron < dual core APU
<zdobersek> what to watch, what to watch ...
<CrazyLemon> !g youtube zotac ad02
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka> Video Preview and Unboxing – ZOTAC ZBOX AD02 Plus AMD ... http://www.futurelooks.com/video-preview-and-unboxing-zotac-zbox-ad02-plus-amd-fusion-e-350-mini-pc/
<zdobersek> :)
<zdobersek> snatch bo, snatch!
<tr43nd> huh, a to ima SSD notri ?
<tr43nd> nima
<zdobersek> eh
<zdobersek> se rame pa disk moras sam kupt!
<zdobersek> edino lep je
<tr43nd> ja
<Sky[x]> crazy: si se pozanimal kok te pride ram pa disk ? :)
<tr43nd> za osebni komp pa za na net je pa kr ok zadeva, pa majhen je
<Sky[x]> sej disk si lahko enga zunanjiga prklops na usb magar
<zdobersek> sej vprasanje, kulk je se not prostora.
<Grega> kateri kanal bi bil primeren za moje vprasanje o tisti "enkripciji"?
<zdobersek> zna kdo finsko?
<zdobersek> lahko precej zasluzi.
<Grega> finci
<Grega> ;)
<Sky[x]> pa za notr verjetn rabs 2.5 diske k so drazji :)
<kubanc> kako bi tole prevedli?
<kubanc> Check and correct input files automatically during processing of customer input files. Supports standard profiles and profile creation.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Izšla je prva beta različica Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5104/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] 4gb + 300gb diska cca. 75€
<CrazyLemon> Preveri ter popravi vhodne datoteke samodejno med obdelovanjem strankinih vhodnih datotek. Podpira običajne profile ter ustvarjanje profilov.
<CrazyLemon> nekit akega
<kubanc> sam se ful cudno slisi
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah..čudna je ta stvar
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kubanc> :d
<kubanc> ej a ves mogoce kako se naredi numbering znotraj numberinga v open office
<CrazyLemon> Med obdelovanjem samodejno preveri ter popravi strankine vhodne datoteke.
<kubanc> pa da sta znaka razlicnih velikosti
<CrazyLemon> bolše?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kubanc> ja to bi blo ja
<CrazyLemon> in pojma nimam
<nafisa> spet naša kuhinja terjala davek :D
<nafisa> krvni davek
<nafisa> :D
<tr43nd> ?
<tr43nd> a si koga zagiftala?
<nafisa> ne ... full sem pritisnila, da bi dosegla en konček v napi, da bi počistila ... pa sem malo podcenila ostrost roba
<nafisa> in je zarezalo do kosti :)
<tr43nd> sranje
<nafisa> obvladam prvo pomoč ... :)
<nafisa> zarad sebe :D
<tr43nd> ot je vredu
<tr43nd> *to
<tr43nd> pa zadnjic si padla?
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> mam čist sivo nogo pa oguljen gleženj :D
<tr43nd> mater, a si ze razmisljala da bi mal prenehala z jegrom?
<nafisa> aja ... pa zvedela sem, da tudi pri trtici lepa modrica sveti
<nafisa> hahaha
<tr43nd> huh
<nafisa> saj nič od tega ni blo pod vplivom alkohola
<kubanc> on-the-fly pomeni v realnem času?
<nafisa> uf, kubanc ... ne vem
<andrejz> @kubanc: pri nas prevajamo kot "sproti"
<andrejz> recimo pri zapisovanju na CD
<kubanc> ja sprotno bo vredu
<kubanc> hvala
<nafisa> on-the-fly (writing)	 sprotno (zapisovanje) [-]
<CrazyLemon> andrejz prečekiraj forum (testni)
<nafisa> http://www.fhumor.com/photo.php?id=246
<Pepelka> Redneck window repair... - Fhumor.com
<andrejz> vidim :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj si naredu z charsetom ??
<zdobersek> am, nic.
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je pol faq fcked up?
<zdobersek> ker je andrejm 5 minut nazaj zacel pobirat menije iz databaze?
<andrejz> @dražen : meniji so narobe na forumu
<CrazyLemon> @andrejz talk to @andrejm
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> glihkar popravljeno
<zdobersek> (kodiranje)
<CrazyLemon> kodiranje že
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> zakaj ne pride sem gor kadar spreminja ? ;)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne vem
<CrazyLemon> ne mara nas
<CrazyLemon> niti na jabberju ga ni
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj je s tem fantom
<CrazyLemon> čist neresen
<zdobersek> vsaj dela neki!
<CrazyLemon> to je tudi res :)
<zdobersek> zdej si pa zamislte, kaj bi blo brez bazaarja
<CrazyLemon> ampak bi pa tudi blo fajn če bi napisal kaj dela
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> zjutri se zbudis, pa nic ne dela
<zdobersek> kriv je pa kdo? se ne ve.
<CrazyLemon> seveda se ve
<CrazyLemon> od ssh-jam se na strežnik
<CrazyLemon> ter prečekiram loge
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> nnč..food
<nafisa> dober tek, CrazyLemon
<tr43nd> prijatno
<andrejz> a FAQ boste tud kaj prilagodli?
<Sky[x]> zahvala gre urbanu k je predlagal nek veriosn system :D
<kubanc> Easy operation: Features self-serve online training and support
<nafisa> a se je urban pol zjutr oravi čas zbudu?
<kubanc> enostavna uporaba: vsebuje self-serve
<nafisa> samopostrežno?
<andrejz> jap
<kubanc> omogoča samopostrežno usposabljanje ter podporo na spletu
<nafisa> super
<nafisa> http://www.fhumor.com/photo.php?id=207
<Pepelka> Give me your lunch money - Fhumor.com
<tr43nd> nafisa?
<miha> kaj se pr siolu igrajo s pop strežnikom
<CrazyLemon> hvala nafisa
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako kaže s pluginom ?
<CrazyLemon> Kami ping
<CrazyLemon> (do not ignore me :>)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/z-avtom-na-mah-pokosil-14-ovac/265606
<Pepelka> Z avtom na mah pokosil 14 ovac :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> lol..đizs krajst
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: osnova je ze nareta
<zdobersek> usposobit moram se prestavlanje posta v trash in iz njega (da se to refleksira na forumu)
<zdobersek> pa html -> bbcode
<Sky[x]> dons pa spet lavfat k je tak supr vreme :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšla je prva beta različica Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5104/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj si ti že reku glede templateov ?
<CrazyLemon> torej če dodamo footer naj bo v style/Nubuntu/templates ?
<miha> wov
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek andrejm pravi da se zbriše stara tema ter oxygen
<miha> dropdown mi dela v IE7
<miha> čudež
<CrazyLemon> aleluja!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> v IE6 pa itak nč ne dela..
<miha> tak da
<Sky[x]> ie6 je odpisan
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> jst se ie7 ne jebem vecino
<Sky[x]> 8 pa 9 edin
<miha> Sky[x]: ma tle je bla ena tečna stranka, ki vstrajala na IE7.. ker partnerji menda to uporabljajo al neki
<miha> Å¡e dobr da niso rekl, da IE6 uporabljajo
<miha> tist lahk grem stran na nov delat
<Grumpek> miha: I feel you :)
<miha> thx
<miha> ma IE6 Å¡e transparentnih PNG ne zna prikazat brez 'dodatnih javascriptov'
<miha> sramota :D
<Grumpek> jebat ga... je ja 10 let star browser :D
<miha> že, sam ti pngji so bli že pred tem
<Grumpek> ja so bli... sam takrat si mel IE6 pa netscape
<Grumpek> so
<Grumpek> zaka bi se matral ce ni treba :D
<miha> nism probu če GIF dela prov :)
<miha> 256 barv bi moral bit dost ane
<Grumpek> :D ja
<Grumpek> sam vseeno so hujs une, da se jebes pa scriptas ko norc, ker eni kekci nocejo sistema upgrejdat, ker pac stari ok dela in ni dnarja za upgrade :)
<Grumpek> takrat pa kafetarji sluzijo :D
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> dje dons je mel en sodelovc FF2 gor
<Sky[x]> prov WTF
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: glede templateov: ja, tko kot si napisu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ampak tko pol baje ne moreš pol includeat
<CrazyLemon> ker se gleda sam include/user/*
<CrazyLemon> folder
<CrazyLemon> anyway..footer je gor
<CrazyLemon> andrejm je neki zajebal in mu zdej bzr teži glede mergea
<CrazyLemon> js pa grem spat
<CrazyLemon> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged. Use the missing command to see how.
<CrazyLemon> Use the merge command to reconcile them.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: posodobit je treba, preden se comitta
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek povej njemu..i m
 * CrazyLemon off
<zdobersek> ce ga ni nikjer
<zdobersek> od templateov se pa lahko overrida sam datoteke v www/punbb/include/template
<zdobersek> uglavnem, takisto off.
<zdobersek> till tomorrow
<Sky[x]> hehe zdj vidte zakaj sem predlagal SVN :D
<Sky[x]> pr svn lepo javi conflikt :)
<Sky[x]> ste spoznal slabo stran tega pusha hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> sej njemu je tud javlo konflikt
<Grega> lol, svn je dalec najbolj zajeban
<lynxlynxlynx> cvs? rcs? bar? ...
<Grega> huummm, danes pa je zgleda blo nekaj narobe
<Grega> ponavadi je 1.5-2gb prometa dnevno
<Grega> danes pa 400mb
<Grega> :S
<miha> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/09/05/five-years-at-canonical/
<Pepelka> Five Years At Canonical  |  jonobacon@home
<Sky[x]> aja
<Sky[x]> a tuna pa jajca to gres skupej ?D
<Sky[x]> da jajca zmesam pa tuno otr hehe ? :D
<miha> jajca + klobasa
<Sky[x]> nimam sam tuno mam ČD
<Sky[x]> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> jst bi posebi, razen če trdokuhano jajce
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> bah dobr gremo reskirat :)
<Sky[x]> da probamo kasn je :D
<Sky[x]> bom raj eno vornk vecerjo dons naredu kukr pa da grem lavfat :)
<tr43nd_> pametno
<tr43nd_> :)
<nafisa> tuna ... mmmmm
<nafisa> js mam kislo mleko zdle kle
<nafisa> domače
<Sky[x]> nimam jcjc da bi se tuno dal zdravn hehe :D
<Sky[x]> v jajca notr :P
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> sožalje ... nisem vedla, da so te oskopl
<Sky[x]> nimam svojih jajc da bi tuno dal v kurja jaca
<Sky[x]> a bo boljs ? :D
<nafisa> zdel si se mi tak bikec ... pa zvem, da si vol :D
<nafisa> sej sem poštekala ...
<nafisa> sožalje
<Sky[x]> pikica15 te pozdravla :D
<nafisa> kdo je to?
<nafisa> Sky[x], kera je pikica15?
<tr43nd_> zgleda da ena ko te bo piknala....
<nafisa> ne poznam pikipikico, Sky[x]
<alfi> a je kdo ziv ? :P
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-06
<nafisa> ne
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Programski viri  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5110/new/posts/
<igcek> hej, ker ve ime kanala za wla-lj
<igcek> ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Programski viri  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5110/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Programski viri  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5110/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Programski viri  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5110/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] david_ozura: xml editor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5111/new/posts/
<nafisa> tok tok
<andrejz> who's there?
<zdobersek> kgb
<nafisa> me ... i'll kill you :D
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6QX82th3Qk
<Pepelka> Neca Falk - Banane      - YouTube
<nafisa> e, ta je boljša
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6UoAA77DuY&NR=1
<Pepelka> NECA Falk - Mož Naj Bo Doma      - YouTube
<nafisa> mož naj bo doma in kmalu naj spozna, da žena nosi hlače :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Izšla je prva beta različica Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5104/new/posts/
<Guest96077> dober dan vsem
<Grega> serbus!
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<andrejz> kako lahko proces kuri 114 % CPU?
<Grega> meni je mysql 500%
<Hekos> ne, to je ponavadi napaka v izračunu sistemskih resourcev
<Hekos> recimo, uptime ti pokaže load glede na to kolk procesorjev/jeder maš
<Hekos> če maš 1, ti največ pokaže 1.. če maš 8 kot js pa 8
<Grega> ne bi ravno rekel napaka.. ce imas 8 jeder je pac lahko 800%
<Grega> grrr, nekaj simobil zeza danes
<alyosha> mm Grega ti si bolj od internetnih strani:)
<alyosha> povej ti meni pač neka stran je narjena v določeni resoluciji
<alyosha> sepravi bo na vsakem računalniku pal drugače
<alyosha> prikazana
<alyosha> ni možno da je neki kao univerzal
<alyosha> da bo powsod isto
<Grega> odvisno ali je fiksna (dolzina/sirina) ali je dinamicna
<zgaga> lahko naredis da se stran postavi na horizontalno sredino
<Grega> odvisno ali das width: 600px ali das width: 50%
<Grega> mas recimo 960.gs
<Grega> ki ima fiksno sirino 960px, in ce je screen premajhen se prikaze scroller
<Grega> potem imas dodatek za ta framework (adapt.js)
<alyosha> hmm
<Grega> ki preveri sirino in nalozi usrrezen css
<Grega> http://960.gs/
<Pepelka> 960 Grid System
<Grega> potem pa imas recimo http://lessframework.com/
<Pepelka> Less Framework 4
<alyosha> ma ker tu mam enega cepca
<Grega> ki ga lahko sprobas dejansko tako, da samo okno browserja pomanjsas/povecas
<alyosha> ki pravi
<alyosha> da on vidi web normalno
<alyosha> ko gre v sluzvbo pa so tam slikice razpotegnjene
<Grega> slikice? :S
<alyosha> ma ja neke slike na page-u
<alyosha> pač
<alyosha> caki
<CrazyLemon> alyosha a uporablja v službi drug browser?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ma bolan je u glavi to je problem edini:D
<alyosha> uporablja ja u sluzbi verjetno drug browser + verjetno nek star pc
<alyosha> z neko čudno resolucijo
<CrazyLemon> ker tudi pri nas na chromeu so bile določene slike podolžini raztegnjene , ff pa je pokazal normalno
<CrazyLemon> pa je bil css krivec  za to :)
<alyosha> ma meni se vidi ql
<alyosha> in v FF in IE in chromeu
<alyosha> in na par pcjih drugih tudi
<alyosha> je normalno
<alyosha> lej
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa starejši IE ?
<alyosha> pomoje ma tip nek IE 5ko
<alyosha> al neki takega
<alyosha> drugje ne vidim problema
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Programski viri  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5110/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> poglej loge s kerim browserjem je dostopal do strani
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://vizita.si/clanek/novice/najvecja-zadnjica-v-obseg-meri-450-centimetrov.html
<Pepelka> Največja zadnjica v obseg meri 450 centimetrov! - Vizita.si
<CrazyLemon> HOLY FCK
<zdobersek> J. Lo where are you now!
<Grega> hm, bi jaz sem v litvo jutro? :)
<zdobersek> um .. ?
<Grega> skoda bi moral it! samo mam dost dela :/
<zdobersek> sej mas tv!
<Grega> ko jebe kosarko.. jaz se bolj veselim kakega bunga bunga partyja :>
<Grega> skoraj*
<alyosha> bunga bunga?:D
<Grega> !wiki bunga bunga
<Pepelka> Napredno iskanje /advanced_search?q=bunga+bunga&amp;hl=sl&amp;sitesearch=www.ubuntu.si/dokuwiki&amp;prmd=ivns
<Grega> br0ken
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> grem si po sladoled, se bom potem lazje odlocil
<alyosha> aha aha
<alyosha> bunga bunga party very good:D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Programski viri  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5110/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] david_ozura: xml editor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5111/new/posts/
<alyosha> kaj ma kdo kašne izkušnje z temi facebook plugini na page-ih
<alyosha> ker ko validiram mida vn par errorjev
<alyosha> v tej FBkodi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Programski viri  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5110/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: xml editor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5111/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha to ni nič čudnega
<alyosha> vem ja ker ma neke svoje fore notri
<alyosha> samo kaj se ne da tega rešit
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> pač maš error
<alyosha> ?
<zdobersek> solution: Google+
<alyosha> ja povej to "naročniku"
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> veš da če nimaš usaj kašne zadeve od FB na webu da nisi "in"
<alyosha> kaj za prečekirat web v različnihbrowserjihna različnih sistemih je najbolse pač na VB instalirat vse te sisteme in browserje
<alyosha> te neki programi ki so so kaj vredni?
<alyosha> meni se zdi da boljne
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Programski viri  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5110/new/posts/
<zdobersek> alyosha: za IE ti ne ostane druzga kot v VB windowse instalirat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: xml editor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5111/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> a sm že omenu da zotac = <3       ?
<alyosha> sej posran IEsamo problemi z njim
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek obstaja..stran ki se imenuje browsershots
<zdobersek> se ne spomnim
<alyosha> obstaja ja
<alyosha> samo daš da ti nardi shote
<alyosha> in moraš čakat neki ziljon ur
<alyosha> in Å¡e videt je kar je
<alyosha> nemoraš rečt da je to to 100% uredu
<CrazyLemon> jah..plačaj pa ne boš čakal ziljon ur
 * CrazyLemon je prevajal browsershots v slo.
<alyosha> hahaha ta CrazyLemon je celprevajalec
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> pustmo prevajanje..dejmo govorit o
<CrazyLemon> ZOTAC AD02
<CrazyLemon> :$
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> ljoškoooooooooooooo
 * sasa84 skoči na ljoškota in ga polubčka
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> ma šaaaša
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ZOTAC AD02?
<CrazyLemon> ZOTAC AD02!
<CrazyLemon> <3
<CrazyLemon> je sladkovodnega krokodila pomagalo ujeti več deset domačinov in lovcev, 6,4-metrskega plazilca pa so ujeli v past v zalivu Nueva Era
<alyosha> kaj nam bos povedal o njem
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> holy fck kera mrcina
<zdobersek> kva ti bo ta kalkulatorcek
<alyosha> CrazyLemon wtf is zoltar?!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ZOTAC
<CrazyLemon> mini pc
<CrazyLemon> <3
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek da se ne bova midva kregala a prau?!?
<sasa84> alfi, ;)
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> inpovej nam pol kaj o tem mini pcju CrazyLemon ze ce si tako galsen:D
<zdobersek> sam povem, kok je.
<sasa84> nč teb ... hotla sm alyosha :P
<alfi> what now?
<sasa84> no, lep pozdrav ;)
<alfi> ...
<zdobersek> ma prikaz za 15 decimalk
<sasa84> ;))
<CrazyLemon> alyosha lep je!
<CrazyLemon> pa ..lep je!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> skor tko kt alyosha :)
<CrazyLemon> pa majhen je!
<zdobersek> pa na vrhu ma soncne celice za podaljsano avtonomijo
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..dost lepši
<sasa84> tko kt od CrazyLemon ...kghm
<zdobersek> namest pol ure tko zdrzi tricetrt
<sasa84> to ej bolš kt CrazyLemon :P
<zdobersek> lahk pa ga tud na dinamo na kolesu prkljucis
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek em ..o čem zdej ti govoriš ? :D
<CrazyLemon> nisva na isti frekvenci :S
<zdobersek> o ZOTACU <3
<zdobersek> pac, kalkulator-like specifikacije
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj bi zotac zdržal tričetrt ure? :D
<zdobersek> ker ma prostora sam za AAA baterije.
<CrazyLemon> mini pc je gaddemit..kaj bi ti hotu..prostor za 2x1TB ter 4x4GB ter BLU-RAY DISK??
<CrazyLemon> (tudi taki obstajajo btw..z blu ray )
<zdobersek> prosim ja.
<zdobersek> kr povem naslov za dostavo?
<zdobersek> kdaj priblizno lahk pricakujem?
<CrazyLemon> 3-7dni
<zdobersek> cool daddy-o
<CrazyLemon> grem sanjat zotac-a ad02
<CrazyLemon> adijio
<CrazyLemon> adijo*
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ti pa tvoj zotac
<nafisa> bye bye hollywood hils i'm gonna miss you
<nafisa> tralalalalala
<Grega> mmm, jaz sem bil v hollywoodu letos :)
<Grega> beverly hills je crazy shit :)
<nafisa> jst pa nisem bla
<nafisa> pa nikol ne bom
<Grega> kaj da ne :)
<nafisa> ja, pač ... sam realna sem
<Grega> zakaj pa ne bi nikol sla? saj ne rabis bit multi milijonar, da prides do amerike.. poleg tega si stara 20let, ce si ze zdaj reces, da ne bo nic iz tebe, pol je res konec :)
<nafisa> zakaj bi Å¡la v USA?
<Grega> nevermind..
<nafisa> zakaj bi šla kamorkoli, če mi ni do tega?
<Grega> ni ti potovat? pa videt sveta?
<nafisa> sem bila v italiji, franciji, britaniji, turčiji, grčiji, avstriji ..........
<nafisa> zato, ker sem mogla it
<Grega> in zdaj si konec?
<nafisa> in se ti upre
<Grega> ok
<nafisa> + ne morem veliko hodit ... kaj mi pol pomeni nekam it ...
<alyosha> CrazyLemon dj link da vidimo ta wondercomputer
<alyosha> hejho nafisa
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon je Å¡u sanjat ga ...
<nafisa> alyosha, ojla
<nafisa> http://www.itechnews.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/Zotac-MAG-Ion-Nettops.jpg
<nafisa> sam ne vem, če misli tega
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> pojma nima ta crazy
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> ahahahaha, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FiyAmdEjFY&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> hay baling fun      - YouTube
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> tega sem vidu ze
<Grega> omg
<alyosha> mislis da je res to al je fake?
<alyosha> to sem gledal dostikrat :D pomoje je fake
<alyosha> nevem pa kako deluje ta mašina
<alyosha> tako damožno tudi da ni
<Grega> ja, ne vem kako deluje to..
<alyosha> čene je pa hud video ja:D
<alyosha> povej ti meni kaj uporabljaš za testirat web? da vidiš grafično kako zgleda?
<alyosha> al maš več sistemov u vboxu in pol greš gledat enega po enega:)
<Grega> v vboxu je windows xp, na desktopu je chrome, na laptopu pa se vse ostalo
<alyosha> vse ostalo?
<Grega> ff, safari, opera
<alyosha> na ubuntuju?
<Grega> mac :)
<alyosha> aa:D
<alyosha> hm hm
<alyosha> neki bo ze:D
<alyosha> zdj dajem lih xpje v vbox:D
<alyosha> da vidimo kaj bo povedalo
<alyosha> ker sem gledal na unem screenshoots.org al kaj je ze
<alyosha> in uno je tko
<alyosha> precej kr neki
<nafisa> posnetk je fejk
<nafisa> zdrobiloo bi ga v koščke
<Grega> ja, poznam.. ampak ce se prav spomnim full dolgo traja, da ti naredijo screenshot
<alyosha> ma traja par ur:)
<Grega> jah, ne se sekirat.. vsedita se za mizo in ti naj pokaze "bug".. ce ima IE < 7 potem mu reci, da ne gre
<alyosha> ja ja sj sem mu reku
<alyosha> se ne sekriram preveč ker je malo čuden tip
<Grega> drugace pa mu racunaj posebej, za support nekega ie buga
<alyosha> bolj me sekira da bom znorel ker ga bom zbrcal:D
<alyosha> ker tašne ko ma on ideje hude
<alyosha> to nemoraš res
<Grega> eh, btk
<alyosha> in itak bi use zastonj ane:D
<alyosha> še da mu jaz plačam po moznosti
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> jah, to je problem
<Grega> napisi mu ceno
<alyosha> sj za par € se da use zrihtat..niti ni treba neki preveč
<alyosha> sam otko
<Grega> ce ti ni, napisi tolk vecjo ceno
<alyosha> lih da te ma za budalo pa tudi ne
<alyosha> ma to je problem ker je to kolega od koelga pa usluga ovo ono
<alyosha> uglavnem
<alyosha> kažin
<alyosha> sem pa popravu uni error prej:D
<Grega> mah, jebes kolega od kolega
<alyosha> tko d azdj je errorless
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> jaz mam eno stranko, druzinski kolega, ki ima 2 spletni trgovini
<Grega> in ker je pac bil med prvimi, je mel full nizko ceno, skoraj zastonj
<alyosha> :)
<Grega> in zdaj imam nove stranke, ki placujejo 5x vec od njega
<Grega> in 10x manj tezijo
<alyosha> itak
<alyosha> to ko so neki "kolegi" je kurac
<Grega> in zdaj en dan se mi bo spipalo :>
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> samo pizda ti mas ful poceni te spletne trgovine
<alyosha> kolkor se spomnem
<alyosha> nekij 20€ na mesec?
<Grega> ne, smo malo spremenili zadevo..
<Grega> ampak bo spet treba :)
<alyosha> kako mas ze url?
<Grega> www.ruf.si
<alyosha> ha
<alyosha> 8%
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kurac je to ko mas neke trgovine ki ne delajo nič:D
<Grega> ves kako je.. nekih stroskov s posamezno trgovino ni
<Grega> in ce naredi 100eur/mesec, mam pac 8 eur
<Grega> 8eur je boljse kot 0, ker ce bi bila cena 49eur bi tako stranko zgubil
<alyosha> ja to je res ja
<Grega> tisti, ki pa delajo, pa itak delajo full... par K na mesec
<alyosha> za nekoga ki ma prometa malo nič mu je 50€ ful
<alyosha> pf
<alyosha> kdo dela največ? al je to poslovna skrivnost:D
<alyosha> čeprav lahko na ibonu pogledam pa vidim:D
<Grega> kdo ne bom povedal, je pa cca 15-20k na mesec
<alyosha> eroticni svet 100%:DD
<alyosha> lih zdj gledam malo koga mas:D
<Grega> ne :)
<alyosha> pizda 15k na mesec mona
<Grega> ta page mi full ni vsec
<alyosha> zakaj mu ne spizdis biznisa:D
<Grega> eroticni svet
<alyosha> ma barve so tako malo
<alyosha> kaj jzvem
<Grega> ampak stranka ne pusti, da ga zrihtam
<alyosha> cudne
<Grega> :)
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> to mas folk prizadet
<alyosha> ne razumejo da biblobolse
<Grega> tako ji je vsec, in ne smem tikat
<Grega> :>
<alyosha> tako ja:D
<alyosha> weirdows
<alyosha> D:
<Grega> saj bom skenslal ta template in bom rekel naj drugega zbere :)
<Grega> samo pol bo hotla cist isto ozadje
<Grega> :>
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> jebes... zdaj se par strank s to ceno dobim
<alyosha> ma ql je ql kolko mas tu eno 20 trgovin?
<alyosha> al maš še kake kiniso v referencah
<Grega> je jih se nekaj
<Grega> danes so bile 3 registracije, jutri mam en sestanek v celju za 7 trgovin :)
<Grega> par se jih tak prodam, potem pa znizam % in povisam zgornjo mejo, pa da vidimo kak bo response
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> ni ti hudo
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> ah, kurc, zdaj bi lahko sel v litvo za 10 dni, pa zgleda ne bom mogel..
<alyosha> a jebatga ne moraš met usega:D
<Sky[x]> kaj ti ne pusti stranka grega ?
<nafisa> ja, dobr, no
<nafisa> a to je treba hajlajtat?
<Grega> ?
<Grega> Sky[x]: eno ozadje.. saj bom zrihtal drug teden :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> jutr sem pa na stajerskem :>
<Sky[x]> kdo bliz ptuja ?
<Grega> no, ja.. kr blizu :) ampak jaz sem jutri v celju :)
<Sky[x]> aja
<Sky[x]> kaj pa cetrtek osilnica  ob dravi mislm da ? :d
<Grega> selnica ob dravi? to pa je na drugem koncu mb
<Grega> pri rusah
<Sky[x]> jp
<nafisa> sem jože gorišek, doma sem iz ruš, prej sem delal v tabojah, zdaj pa delam na fuš
<nafisa> mam dva froca, ženo in psa, ko nisem v gostilni, sem v glavnem doma
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUZvFuaYQI4
<Pepelka> Slon in Sadež - Reper      - YouTube
<zdobersek> nisem glih lep, nisem pa grd
<zdobersek> zraven hise mam brajdo, zraven brajde pa vrt
<zdobersek> moj najboljsi kolega je sosed danilo
<zdobersek> jutr ma rojstni dan grem k njemu na kosilo
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> k noter v avtu tko lepo po zelenem diši :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha
<CrazyLemon> !g zotac ad02
<Pepelka> ZOTAC - It&#39;s time to play! - ZOTAC® Unleashes ZBOX AD02 Series ... http://www.zotac.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=553%3Azotac-unleashes-zbox-ad02-series-mini-pcs&amp;catid=1&amp;Itemid=268
<CrazyLemon> kaj si tolko smotan da niti googleat ne veš
<nafisa> sej sem dala jst slikco gor
<zdobersek> ffs CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> kup si ga ze
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bom!!!!
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa res ne bom!
<CrazyLemon> ker si tečen s tem zotac-om..zotac to zotac tisto zotac tistotadrugo
<CrazyLemon> mislim dej človk
<CrazyLemon> ...
<nafisa> glavno da po zelenem diši :D
<zdobersek> u letu 00 je reku!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: chillax ...
<CrazyLemon> ...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2BLTfgGdig
<Pepelka> Sexy Hot Catwoman is Sexy Hot - Dragon Con 2011 Day 2      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> looool
<CrazyLemon> check out the catwoman
<Grumpek> hehe jaz sem mel sodelavca iz rus, ki se pise na G in ma soseda danilota xD
<neett> pm, zaj mi pa firetray nedela z thunderbird 6 :\
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: superman je boljsi
<CrazyLemon> neett true
<CrazyLemon> skompajlaj si ga
 * CrazyLemon si ga je in worka
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek superman bolsi kot catwoman??? seriously??
<Hekos> ka si ti nek homophobe CrazyLemon
<Hekos> pust človeka
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<zdobersek> uhm
<zdobersek> takrat se nisem prisu do catwoman
<zdobersek> drugac je blo pa epsko: 'hold it ... hold it ... hold it ...'
<CrazyLemon> epsko pa je blo! :D
<kubanc_> napsy, weed FTW ;)
<kubanc_> kills cancer cells...
<nafisa> kje je zeleno?
<nafisa> aja, je že šel dol
<frojnd> ok..
<Sky[x]> dons pa gremo lavfat :)
<Sky[x]> sam si morm ksno dobro musko gor dat :)
<polz_> nafisa: a se nis mela dost drog za ta tedn?
<polz_> Sky[x]: kje?
<nafisa> ammm ... polz_ ???
<CrazyLemon> :))
<polz> nafisa: ze cel dan ene fore na zeleno vn meces
<nafisa> polžek ... kje sem pa ta teden mela kake droge?
<polz> nafisa: ne vem, nekak ugibam, da so ble - ce ne ta teden, pa v zadnjih 7 dneh
<nafisa> 18.26 je bil post
<nafisa> ko sem poslušala slon in sadež
<polz> ja, tik preden sem sel izpred compa
<polz> pa zdejle tud
<polz> <nafisa> kje je zeleno?
<polz> <nafisa> aja, je že šel dol
<nafisa> to je blo 20.54
<polz> ja sej..
<polz> k grem, je zeleno; k pridem, je zeleno.
<nafisa> no, sam da ni sivo
<CrazyLemon> polz bodi srečen ko je na drogah je znosna :))
<nafisa> krejzi!
<polz> CrazyLemon: a k je trezna, pa kao ni?
<CrazyLemon> polz ne..sploh ne
<polz> sploh ni znosna?
<polz> nafisa: kultivirej se!
<polz> al neki
<nafisa> kaj jst kriva spet???????
<polz> ja NoroLimono vpras
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale em..a bo ta tvoj UGJ report pršu tudi do ubuntu.si ? :)
<polz> on je podal tako mnenje :)
<nafisa> on me že cel čas zajebava s tem
<Sky[x]> polz: od dolgega mosta pa do tivolija
<nafisa> in ja ... prejšn tedn sem se narauhala skanka ... ok?
<nafisa> tok, da bo CrazyLemon srečn
<Sky[x]> polz_: od dolgega mosta pa do tivolija
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, lih zdele pisem za planet... bo tud do ubuntu.si prsu nekak :>
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale hopefully :>
<nafisa> BigWhale, andrejzu sem uno svoje poslala ...
<polz> Sky[x]: OK, predelc :)
<nafisa> k je reku, da je treba javit
<nafisa> polz, predelč za laufat al kaj?
<polz> nafisa: ja.
<nafisa> ojoj
<Sky[x]> polz: ket pa se nahajas ti ?
<polz> Sky[x]: ne povem; kle se vse logira :)
<nafisa> na offtopic se ne :D
<polz> dost, da ma folk mojo telefonsko, ni treba, da mi lahk recejo se:"I know where you live"
<Sky[x]> na privat hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<polz> nafisa: ej, tole je IRC... vse se logira
<nafisa> ok, jo pa res mam
<polz> plaintext je
<Sky[x]> jst mam ssl :P
<polz> Sky[x]: a mas tud server pod kontrolo?
<nafisa> jst sem tud neki časa mela
<polz> hmm... sam res... a je med serverji kej kriptiran promet?
<Sky[x]> serverja pa nimam pod kontrolo :D
<nafisa> polz, si na faxu jutr?
<polz> nafisa: odvisno od tega, a bom mel razlog, da bi bil.
<nafisa> aja
<polz> nafisa: apriori ne; se pa lahko tja spravim.
<polz> nafisa: se pravi, ce bos tam okrog, sporoci cca 1h vnaprej
<nafisa> kaj pa, če sporočim eno uro naprej .. pa prideš sem pogledat?
<polz> nafisa: kam to?
<polz> pa ce ces mojo pozornost, ustul moj nick nekam v svoje sporocilo
<nafisa> a moje tazelene si pa vse porajtu, tc tc tc
<nafisa> andrejz se spet ne ukvarja s svojo punco
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, mail maš :D
<CrazyLemon> vem ja
<CrazyLemon> sm ga že ignoriral
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> hahaha
<Sky[x]> adios
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> bbl
<BigWhale> a kdo ve, a je zdej Oneiric 100% preveden?
<lynxlynxlynx> andrej bo, ampak ziher je kak status page na lp
<BigWhale> sem ze iskal
<BigWhale> za 11.04 sem najdu
<BigWhale> sam za 11.10 pa ne :/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Highlag: [rešeno] [11.04] Gonilnik je omogočen,vendar trenutno ni v uporabi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5058/new/posts/
<nafisa> http://www.udba.net/ hahaha
<Pepelka> udba.net - dba
<nafisa> komar je pršu
<nafisa> kje mam sprej?
<mosquito> bzzzz
<nafisa> dej bejž ... že tko sm čist popikana
<nafisa> včer me je na desno joško en ugriznu
<nafisa> včeri me je pičla ena stvar, pičla me je bl ko pič komar ... zdaj srbi me in me žge, drgnem, mažem, praskam se ... nobena žavba ne pozdravi meeee
<lynxlynxlynx> namaž z glino, če je maš kej
<nafisa> nimam
<lynxlynxlynx> kremast sir? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> obkladki pomagajo
<nafisa> bo že
<Sky[x]> na pa smo odlavfal :D
<uni4dfx> kje pa si laufu
<Sky[x]> mestni log :D
<Sky[x]> ukol studenta :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-07
<nafisa> nis reku, da boš laufu do tivolija? ljenčinu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1197-3: Firefox and Xulrunner vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1197-3/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: [rešeno] [11.04] Gonilnik je omogočen,vendar trenutno ni v uporabi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5058/new/posts/
<andrejz> BigWhale, če želiš da se post objavi na planetu moraš dodat tag ubuntu-planet
<andrejz> za ta post sem ga jez dodal, samo za naslednjič
<BigWhale> andrejz, hmm sej sem ga dodal
<BigWhale> razen ce ni kej blogger zjebal
<BigWhale> ker sem na vec tagov kliknu :>
<andrejz> ja nobenih tagov ni blo gor :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: [rešeno] [11.04] Gonilnik je omogočen,vendar trenutno ni v uporabi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5058/new/posts/
<nafisa> kr host je menju ...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ShAd0w: Kateri prenosnik?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5112/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Izšla je prva beta različica Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5104/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Urnik za prevajalski maraton  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5103/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Izšla je prva beta različica Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5104/new/posts/
<tnm> a kdo ve katera bi bila najboljsa tehnologija a shranjevanje vecje kolicine podatkov?
<lynxlynxlynx> kasete
<zdobersek> kubanc: kolk vlke kolicine?
<kubanc> ma zanima me, kaj bi bilo najbols imet v firmi za shranjevanje, branje/pisanje podatkov, kaksen DAS bi bil najbolsi
<kubanc> podatkov je trenutno okol 900GB
<zdobersek> za kej res vlkega in za dolgo dobo priporocam DNK
<zdobersek> no joke
<kubanc> haha :P
<zdobersek> resno
<zdobersek> grem iskat cifre
<CrazyMelon> sup
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genome#Comparison_of_different_genome_sizes
<Pepelka> Genome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> tale:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polychaos_dubium
<Pepelka> Polychaos dubium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> ma 670 bilijonov baznih parov
<zdobersek> => 78 GB podatkov
<zdobersek> tezka je 737 pikogramov, glede na tabelo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: [rešeno] [11.04] Gonilnik je omogočen,vendar trenutno ni v uporabi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5058/new/posts/
<zdobersek> itak pa najbrz podatkov ne bi hranu v enocelicarju, ker bi mu zjebal proteine, tko da tole niti nima smisla ...
<zdobersek> lahk pa DNK kopicis v nekem drugem, bolj dostopnem mediju
<zdobersek> stvar ma specifikacijo spisano v naravi, k bo obstajala foh evah.
<zdobersek> pa tud patenta ti ne more kdo vrinat ... najbrz.
<kubanc> pa dej ne bluzi...
<kubanc> :P
<zdobersek> tko da, lahk bi dnar sluzu s tem ...
<kubanc> pa nism ti jst genetik...
<zdobersek> zadnje par let se dost razpreda, kak ne bo nic cudn, ce bo sodobni clovek v zivljenju imel tri razlicne poklice
<zdobersek> be ready, not sorry!
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> kje se da videt novo verzijo ubuntu.si?
<zdobersek> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu
<BigWhale> o, nice!
<nafisa> alika je najbolša
<nafisa> slika*
<yang> ubuntunet je drgac tudi zdruzenje nekih juznoafriskih akademskih omrezij
<yang> sam nimajo veze s canonical
<yang> hehe dobra slikca s starimi mamcami
<nafisa> stara ma dobra
<zdobersek> and grannies all like 'whoa ubuntu cool'
<nafisa> bakice majo rade chate ...
<nafisa> da nategujejo folk
<nafisa> jih kr neki poznam
<nafisa> ene 5 ziher, ko so nad 60
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšla je prva beta različica Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5104/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [rešeno] [11.04] Gonilnik je omogočen,vendar trenutno ni v uporabi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5058/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: OnLive teče tudi v Linuxu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5113/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ane da je nice! :> lahk te je sram da nisi čist nič prispeval k tej lepoti :>
<BigWhale> se zmer lahko :>
<CrazyLemon> nočemo te več :p
<BigWhale> pol pa nic
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa skopiras link do bloga
<CrazyLemon> da vržem link na fb/tw
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zdej mas gesla do vsega?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne
<zdobersek> kva ti manjka?
<CrazyLemon> oz. definiraj "vsega"
<zdobersek> twitter/facebook/youtube/hisa
<zdobersek> ce si tolk kul, da mas kljucavnico na geslo ...
<CrazyLemon> twitter check..facebook check..youtube check..hisa check
<CrazyLemon> car check
<zdobersek> so reliable!
<CrazyLemon> i know!
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo kake izkušnje z solo.si ?
<lynxlynxlynx> nope
<zdobersek> ne, CrazyLemon, si reku, da ne bos kupu zotaca.
<Grega> jaz mam za "multimedijski center"-wannabe eeebox (http://www.netbook-magazin.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/eee_box_2.jpg)
<Grega> + logitech dinovo mini
<Grega> mislim, da sem tud dal tam nekje 200eur, ampak ze kr nekaj casa nazaj
<yang> ali je kdo dober v izdelovanju spletnih strani ?
<CrazyLemon> Grega kdo govori o multimediji :D
<CrazyLemon> js bi mini pc uporabljal kot desktopa
<zdobersek> sej mobitel lahk tud uporabljas kot desktop
<zdobersek> al pa tablet, ce si res cool
<CrazyLemon> asus transformer <3
<CrazyLemon> sam tist je bl laptop kot desktop
<CrazyLemon> baje da je solo.si = email.si
<CrazyLemon> tko da mogoče bi bilo bolše dat 13€ več za zotac-a pa ga naročit pri enaa
<CrazyLemon> al tudi ti saksajo?
<zdobersek> al pa ce ga narocis iz tujine?
<zdobersek> se mogoc kej prsparas?
<zdobersek> pa se enga kupis za kakega sotrpina?
 * zdobersek raises hand
<CrazyLemon> nimam kreditne kartice
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti si študent..ti si boš raj kupu i7
<zdobersek> aja, tocno
<zdobersek> maca
<zdobersek> me zanima, ce prodajajo komplet
<zdobersek> iMac + MacBook + iPad + iPhone + iPod
<CrazyLemon> itak da prodajajo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.akcija.si/izdelek/89569/Mini-PC-ZOTAC-ZBOX-AD02-%28SFF-AMD-E-350-APU%29
<CrazyLemon> uuuu
<Pepelka> Mini-PC ZOTAC ZBOX AD02 (SFF AMD E-350 APU) - Akcija.si
<CrazyLemon> kle ga majo na zalogi!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.akcija.si/izdelek/90138/Tablicni-Racunalnik-ASUS-EEEPad-Transformer    tale je tudi..arrr :)
<Pepelka> Tabli�ni Ra�unalnik ASUS EEEPad Transformer - Akcija.si
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: link?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kak link ?
<CrazyLemon> aja
<zdobersek> to iSeta?
<CrazyLemon> style.si
<zdobersek> do*
<CrazyLemon> greš tam..pa rečeš js bi ajmeka pa dvojni čizburger pa čokoladni šejk
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> pa vrzes gor 5000€
<zdobersek> pa recejo
<zdobersek> 'NOT ENOUGH'
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pol pa greš v burger kinga pa narediš isto!
<CrazyLemon> pa boš vidu kak te bodo fajn postregli
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> dobis pa supercomputer
<zdobersek> ne glih za v Top 500, ampak blizu.
<zdobersek> (bolj blizu kokr zotac ...)
<CrazyLemon> zotac je fajn..ni pa topshit..daleč daaaaaaaleč od tega :)
<zdobersek> ze vidim, kok bos z zotacom naokol hodu in razlagu, kok je to fajn mobilno
<zdobersek> pa kul
<CrazyLemon> lol..kako je lahk  zotac mobilen? :D
<CrazyLemon> no..je..če maš napajalnik povezan s sončnimi celicami
<zdobersek> kokr kalkulator!
<CrazyLemon> Nekaj prima dodatkov za Thunderbird.
<CrazyLemon> oh đizs
<CrazyLemon> kok je to prima prevod!
<zdobersek> Predlog: 'Nekaj Zotac-like dodatkov za Thunderbird.'
<zdobersek> Predlog: 'Nekaj kul-kot-Zotac dodatkov za Thunderbird.'
<zdobersek> brisi prejsnjega
<CrazyLemon> čemu si tako sovražno nastrojen proti zotacu? :S
<zdobersek> kaj je tu sovraznega?
<zdobersek> Zotac je kul ...
<zdobersek> bi ga mel.
<zdobersek> je definitivno opcija za multimedia box
<zdobersek> kokrkol, off. bbl.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: [rešeno] [11.04] Gonilnik je omogočen,vendar trenutno ni v uporabi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5058/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.monitor.si/2011/09/hudic-z-datotecnimi-sistemi/
<Pepelka> Hudič z datotečnimi sistemi &laquo;  Monitorjev blog
<nafisa> evo ... dvema puncama bom ubuntu na komp dala
<nafisa> yeej me :D
<Grega> kr dobra zadeva za tako ceno
<Grega> kak mi gre na zivce, ko me nek banner spremlja po strani
<Grega> :))
<Grega> CrazyLemon: http://www.gif.tv/#/giftv-431-topgearscream :)
<Pepelka> GIF.TV - Addiction at its finest
<Grega> http://www.gif.tv/#/giftv-628-topgearslide
<Grega> cel top gear je gor :>
<Pepelka> GIF.TV - Addiction at its finest
<kekec> yo :)
<kekec> long see no time
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Izšla je prva beta različica Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5104/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: OnLive teče tudi v Linuxu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5113/new/posts/
<miha> jo kdo tle?
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj rabiš? :P
<miha> a je možn live cd bootat iz 2. cdroma ... namreč zažene loader.. pol pa na vsak način hoče nalagat iz cdroma 0
<miha> ta cdrom je pa precej v slabem stanju
<lynxlynxlynx> men je delal na dveh
<miha> usb cdrom pa ok dela, sam je pač drugi po vrsti
<miha> ja takoj ko začne nalagat pravi read error za cdrom 0
<miha> in se ustavi
<lynxlynxlynx> jst sm mel interne
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Pugy: Ubuntu ne najde windows particije  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5114/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> a sm js slep al tam pri njemu lepo piše NTFS
 * miha kleje ker lenovo factory restore ni uspel narest recovery. še vedn mi ta vista piše please wait
<miha> zdj si pa ne upam bit bolj nasiln, da ne bom Å¡e ubuntu s***
<miha> sj ne rabim nujno winsov, sam kaka igrca bi pasala :)
<miha> sm včeri probal virtualbox + direct3d (wine driverji)
<miha> v bistvu kr dela, sam počas je
<CrazyLemon> probaj onlive!
<miha> a?
<CrazyLemon> OnLive
<miha> eh
<CrazyLemon> jao..vse možne rss feede bereš ne prebereš pa ubuntu.si novice
<miha> ma... mam druge želje glede igrc
<miha> ok zdj se je tolk popravl, da mi ponudi spet lenovo recovery menuje pr f8 :D
<miha> naj dam Å¡e enkrat recovery? :D
 * miha res ne razume teh winsov
<miha> sami od sebe coprajo.. nč ne napišejo kaj
<miha> Processing cdrivebackup.wim
<zdobersek> Lucy, I'm home!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: OnLive teče tudi v Linuxu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5113/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Opteron 6276: 16 jeder, 2,3 GHz, 2,8 GHz Turbo, 16 MB L2, 16 MB L3.
<CrazyLemon> ufff najs..kak bi fajn ubuntu laufal na tem
<CrazyLemon> :))
<miha> :)
<zdobersek> ja, ampak lahk to spravis v ohisje od zotaca?
<CrazyLemon> itak!
<zdobersek> pic or it didn't happen
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lej..tko se zmenva
<CrazyLemon> ti kupiš opterona 6276
<CrazyLemon> js zotaca
<CrazyLemon> in ga js not spravim
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> kdo pa kisto dobi?
<zdobersek> dava na net pa delima proc power?
<CrazyLemon> jah..če js opterona spravim v zotaca
<CrazyLemon> pol js
<CrazyLemon> če ne..pol ti
<zdobersek> ok
<zdobersek> kolk kosta?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] exe: Pomoc pri namestitvi (grub+livecd)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5115/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> good question
<CrazyLemon> cheap je
<CrazyLemon> mal čez 1k€
<CrazyLemon> oz tam okrog 1k€
<zdobersek> FUCK THAT SHIT
<CrazyLemon> torej zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> kaj kej ustvarjaš s crabi
<zdobersek> cega?
<CrazyLemon> dancing crabs !
<zdobersek> non-existent imo
<CrazyLemon> you know what i mean kiddo..dont pull my leg!
<bajdec> hey
 * zdobersek pulls CrazyLemon's leg
<miha> break a leg :)
<CrazyLemon> leg pulling bastard
<zdobersek> and proud of it!
<zdobersek> TOREJ: raki ne znajo plesat.
<CrazyLemon> torej
<CrazyLemon> logo si hotu zmanjšat
<CrazyLemon> na kok..220x55 ?
 * bajdec ne ve za kaj se gre :P
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa footer na forumu
<CrazyLemon> ooooooh
<CrazyLemon> si ga že zrihtal
<bajdec> aja, nov ubuntu sajt?
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit boj.. :D
<CrazyLemon> bajdec jes
<zdobersek> jst nc!
<CrazyLemon> zdej sam je še potrebno uredit footer da ne piše "brez wordpressa " bla bla
<zdobersek> andrejm se mi zdi
<bajdec> kej novga? nism maila gledal (mam drug mail za NLB klik)
<CrazyLemon>  M  www/punbb/include/user/wp-hacks-footer.php
<CrazyLemon>  M  www/punbb/style/NUbuntu/wp-hacks.css
<CrazyLemon> tole je čist novo!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si zbrisal Ubuntu ter Oxygen temi?
<zdobersek> ne se
<CrazyLemon> kaj napišemo v forum footer?
<zdobersek> 'Zotac <3'
<zdobersek> pac, ubuntu.si (c) 2011
<zdobersek> pa Ubuntu is a registered trademark by Canonical pa to pa ono
<CrazyLemon> hm ja..to res moramo nekam zapisat
<CrazyLemon> sam to bi bl pasal na prvo stran
<zdobersek> povsod, povsod!
<CrazyLemon> do it kiddo..just do it!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: yt?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek m2?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sem zdej odstranu Oxygen & Ubuntu temi
<CrazyLemon> you da man!
<zdobersek> no doubt!
<CrazyLemon> well ...
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> ma kdo dormeo jogi?
<zdobersek> zanima me, zakaj je na jogiju prikljucen kabel, ki ma na koncu 3.5mm jack
<zdobersek> tko kot bilokere slusalke
<zdobersek> mogoc bi lahk spal na vibracijah kazga dobrega komada ...
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je una mreža za negativno energijo, kabel pa ozemljitev
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, tud to obstaja
<nafisa> uffffffffff ... dons pa montirat it ubuntu na 2 kompa :))
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek razmišljam da bi dali "Ubuntu is registred trademark by Canonical"   v čist drobnem tisku
<CrazyLemon> spodi v footer
<zdobersek> + link to ubuntu.com
<CrazyLemon> čist drobn tisk!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> kulk drobn?
<CrazyLemon> ti pa mal premisli kaj naj napišemo na forumu..razn trademark thingie
<zdobersek> Stran poganjata <a>wordpress</a> in <a>punbb</a>. Ubuntu je registrirana znamka podjetja <a>Canonical</a>
<zdobersek> pa tiste 4 ikonce bi dal stran.
<lynxlynxlynx> tam kjer vnašaš sporočila "S potrditvijo vnosa se strinjate, da je vaše besedilo objavljeno pod" CC-BY oz. ...
<CrazyLemon> to je tko...dolgočasno :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pa maš pravice do vsega
<lynxlynxlynx> all your text are belong to us?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx kje to? punbb al wp ?
<lynxlynxlynx> kjerkoli bo input
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx source ja na launchpadu..tko da si kr dej duška :>
<lynxlynxlynx> japakajše
<lynxlynxlynx> čarovnije > spletne stvari
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: point footerja ni v tem, da te zabava, ampak da te obvaruje pred tozbami :)
<CrazyLemon> zabaven ter informativen footer je tisto kar bi js rad vidu!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tega k sm js spisal je ok!
<CrazyLemon> ni tisto Powered by blabla ..
<zdobersek> pol bi lahk kako 500x25 pikslov igrco embeddal not!
<zdobersek> en super mario level
<zdobersek> ko pa prides do konca, se ti pa copyright pa ta trademark izpiseta
<zdobersek> hah
<CrazyLemon> ej..sploh ni slaa ideja
<CrazyLemon> slaba*
<zdobersek> namest maria si pingvincek
<zdobersek> skaces pa po windows znaku
<tr43nd> lp
<nafisa> vse mrtvo kle
<nafisa> al kuko?
<tr43nd> ja
<nafisa> tan ta ran tan tan
<polz> nafisa: pol nis 0 poklicala dons
<polz> pa trp brez delujocga wine :P
<nafisa> oprosti, polz
<nafisa> res ... ampak mela gužvo
<nafisa> stranke, Å¡ef ...
<nafisa> ene rame sem mogla predat naprej ...
<nafisa> Å¡e zdele nisem doma
<nafisa> OS dajem na komp gor
<polz> ej, ni problema
<polz> oz. ni problema zame.
<nafisa> a kdo kaj ve ... mint je v slovenščini?
<polz> a to distribucija?
<polz> ne rabš distribucije v slovenščini, rabš sam programe al pa desktop
<polz> to bi pa skor moral bit.
<nafi> mejdun namal ... :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-08
<nafisa> linux mint, polz
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Ubuntu ne najde windows particije  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5114/new/posts/
<frojnd> jutro
<napsy>  jutro
<andrejz> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Pugy: Ubuntu ne najde windows particije  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5114/new/posts/
<Grega> uh, zaspal sem s prizgano tv, zdaj pa so se 4 crtice kr zapekle na ekran
<Grega> a bo do zginlo cez cas?
<Grega> bo to*
<Hekos> ne čist
<Grega> oh, hell.. kr precej se vidi
<Grega> :(
<Grega> a je boljse, da pustim zdaj prizgano alo jo ugasnem?
<Grega> (zdaj se slika premika, prej je stala)
<Hekos> katodni al lcd
<Hekos> al plazma
<Grega> plazma
<Grega> saj pri katodni in lcd se to ne bi zgodilo, al?
<Hekos> nimaš kej nardit
<Hekos> sicer obstaja nek dvd da ti plazmo laufa na full en cajt
<Hekos> da se izravna senca
<Hekos> sam cela plazma bo kontrast prej zgubila
<Hekos> ne pri katodni bi ti prav v zaslon zažgalo kar je še hujš
<Hekos> lcd pa ni tolk občutljiv čeprav tut
<Grega> o, jeba
<Grega> heh, Hekos, zdaj so pa zginle :))
 * Grega happy :D
<tnm> folk, vi k se na faks hodite...
<tnm> a obstaja kaksna formula za izracun hitrosti LAN omrezja. oz kaksen LAN bi bil potreben za X zahteve?
<Hekos> težk se boš to na faxu nauču
<tnm> Hekos, rabu bi za diplomsko pa ne najdem nikjer univerzalnega izracuna...
<Hekos> odvisno je od tipa porabnikov in od tipa omrežja, opreme, kablovja etc etc
<Hekos> maš stvari kot so bandwith, throughput pa latency etc
<tnm> ja sej to vem...
<tnm> http://www.e-studij.si/UL/FRI/UNI-RI/RKO/Transportni_sistem#Na.C4.8Drtovanje_omre.C5.BEja
<Pepelka> UL/FRI/UNI-RI/RKO/Transportni sistem – e-studij.si
<tnm> Načrtovanje omrežja
<tnm> Pri načrtovanju moramo upoševati:
<tnm> razpršenost uporabnikov,
<tnm> ocena prometa γi,j,
<tnm> porazdelitev prometa,
<tnm> zanesljivost + alternativne poti (topologijo),
<tnm> prepustnost,
<tnm> največja dovoljena zakasnitev,
<tnm> komercialno dostopne kapacitete,
<tnm> topološki robni pogoji (npr. ne več kot dva skok
<Hekos> univerzalni izračun bi ti pol dal vrednost sam v eni točki omrežja
<Hekos> a upoštevaš ethernet/wlan
<Hekos> okoljske dejavnike
<tnm> Imam samo eno omrežje (splošno), v katerega je priključen server, odjemalec, ter računalnik, kateri je potreben za delovanje stroja...
<Hekos> sam čist iz prakse povem.. hitrost je izmeri ne izračuna ;)
<tnm> kaj pa potem?
<tnm> kakovost, zanesljivost omrežja?
<Hekos> vse izmerjeno
<tnm> vse izmerjeno, kako bos pa kaj meril, ce se nimas postavljenega omrezja?
<Hekos> po par tisoč evrov vredne aparature so sam da izmeriš če optični kabel ok
<Hekos> nemorš, pač oceniš best case pa daš primerno opremo
<tnm> OK, a mas kje zapisano, kako se oceni best case?
<tnm> ...
<Hekos> a upoštevaš ceno sistema ?
<Hekos> ker vse ocene ki ti jih lohk js povem al pa potegnem vn iz cisco izobraževanja so ble glene na budget ;P
<tnm> mja valda da se upošteva ceno sistema....
<tnm> sam kaj, potem naj jst napisem v diplomski nalogi, da vse kar se glede pri postavitvi omrežja je budget..
<tnm> malo premalo za FRI se mi zdi...
<Hekos> kolk morš napisat o tem?
<tnm> ne velik...
<tnm> jst sm napisal zdele da je tip omrezja server/client, in da sestoji iz topologije zvezde.... zdej bi blo pa se dobr napisat kaksno hitrost oz. specifikacijo omrezja je primerna...
<tnm> ter podati argumente, katere se zagovarja...
<Hekos> torej, kolk clientov je na strežnik, kolk en client porabi na session in kolk sessionov je na neko časovno obdobje
<Hekos> če ne upoštevaš zunanje povezave
<tnm> porabi na session, se pravi en delovni dan (8 ur) bi blo potem najbolj. to pa najbolj da zracunam tako, kolko podatkov prenese...
<tnm> ni zunanje povezave, oz. je zanemarljiva, par MB na dan...
<tnm> v LAN omrezju vsak uporabnik prenese na dan recimo okol 200 MB
<tnm> oz. najbolj bi blo da bi jst instaliral ksn program k belezi kolicino prenesenih podatkov...
<Hekos> high peak morš zagotovit druge ni važno
<tnm> se strinjam ja..
<tnm> high peek lahko priblizno zracunam, ker vem kater mesec je bilo narejeno najvec podatkov...
<Hekos> torek kolk se jih bo worst case največ povezalo gol na enkrat
<tnm> oz. sej bi lahko iz tega izracunal kolk hitro mrezo bi rabil....
<Hekos> pa kolk rabi en uporabnik ob enem trenutku največ
<Hekos> če je zvezda torej nimaš nobenga routerja nikjer
<Hekos> sam switch
<tnm> se pravi, najvecje stevilo podatkov v enem mesecu, tud podatek o stevilu novih delovnih nalogov imam, kolko uporabnikov je delalo, ...
<tnm> neki bom zracunal...
<tnm> ja, to je za osnovno omrezje...
<tnm> ni routerja..
<tnm> oz. mi ga mamo, samo osnovno omrezje ga ne rabi...
<napsy> ve kdo mogoce kok disejblat cursor v input boxu pri HTML?
<yang> a je kdo izkusen v programiranju spletnih strano
<napsy> mogu bos mal vec povedat
<yang> napsy daj mi na query linke ce si kaj naredil
<napsy> nisem
<yang> tnm
<tnm> yang, ja
<tnm> napsy, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/372604/html-input-box-disable
<Pepelka> HTML Input Box - Disable - Stack Overflow
<yang> a mas to samo za studijo al res nacrtujes nakup hardwera
<napsy> tnm: mm to ga verjetno disejbla, js bi sam rad preprecu da blinka ko je izgran textbox
<napsy> izbran*
<tnm> yang, za diplomsko nalogo, ter v nadalnje tudi argumenti za nakup novega hardware
<tnm> ker mislimo v firmi nabavit 1gbit mrezo, samo moramo podat ksne argumente, da bo nakup opravicen...
<Grega> napsy: kako disablat cursor?
<napsy> Grega: se pravi da ne utripa ko je izbran text box
<napsy> oz. skrit je bolsa beseda
<Grega> ampak da vseeno lahko pises noter?
<Grega> huuummm
<napsy> mhm
<Grega> si ze videl kje to?
<napsy> ne vem ce, rad bi pa to mel
<Grega> jojo
<Grega> ojoj
<Grega> :)
<Grega> mam idejo, ampak.. phh..:)
<napsy> kar na dan
<napsy> aja, pa cursor prebarvat na belo barvo ne velja
<nafisa> na winsih sem znala to nastavljat ... hitrost utripanja ... kle pa nikol pomislila Å¡e nisem, da bi to spreminjala, ko mi je fajn tko k je :)
<Grega> ok, resitev je z JS, stima?
<napsy> Grega: lahka je js, ceprav hm ... v bistvu gre za gtk + webkit
<napsy> nism cist ziher sam naj bi obstajal nek environmental variable ki cisto skrije ta cursor
<Grega> z JS preveris ali je textarea fokusirana (onfocus) in ga unfocusiras.. nekje skrijes en navaden input="text" in ga fokusiras.. in ko user tipka, tipka dejansko v input="text", nato pa crke kopiras in input="text" v textarea
<Grega> iz input="text" *
<Grega> za CSS resitev ne bi vedel
<napsy> ok to bi mogoce celo delovalo sam zgleda kot grdi hack
<Grega> to je to :)
<Grega> druga, vsaj na pamet, ne bi vedel
<Grega> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6092963/can-i-change-the-blinking-caret-in-a-form-text-area-in-a-browser
<nafisa>   "gtk-cursor-blink"         gboolean
<Pepelka> html - Can I change the blinking caret in a form/text area in a browser? - Stack Overflow
<nafisa>   "gtk-cursor-blink-time"    gint
<nafisa>   "gtk-cursor-blink-timeout" gint
<nafisa>   "gtk-cursor-theme-name"    gchar*
<nafisa>  "gtk-cursor-theme-size"    gint
<nafisa> kaj s tem v vezi to govorite?
<napsy> jup to sm prejle opazu
<napsy> mislim da bo to to
<napsy> tnx vseen
<nafisa> Grega!
<Grega> jo!
<nafisa> prid me zmasirat
<Grega> ne!
<nafisa> :o
<Grega> .|.
<Grega> :)
<Hekos> prit v MB pa te js ;) :P
<nafisa> nism se Å¡e preselila v MB
<Grega> nic, grem krave pomolzt
<nafisa> krave se molze zjutr al pa zvečer
<nafisa> to pomen, da greš drkat? :D
<nafisa> :P
<Grega> FFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> ja lej, stari ...
<nafisa> tko je
<nafisa> mene se težko okol prnese ... sem na kmetiji živela 15 let
<frojnd> dost mleka a ;=
<frojnd> ;=)
<Hekos> tk da maš pravo kmečko pamet
<yang> hehehe
<nafisa> in ponosna sem na mojo kmečko pamet!
<nafisa> tko, daute vedl
<yang> lahk bi patentirala ubuntu voden mlekomat ;)
<nafisa> yang, ne, hvala
<nafisa> nimamo več krav
<Hekos> patent nardiš zato da lohk pol zaračunavaš drugim ker to delajo
<Hekos> ni ti dejansko treba met krav
<Hekos> sam, kmečka pamet ne seže tko daleč
<Hekos> :P
<nafisa> ni to fore ...
<nafisa> nrdila bi, če bi sama mela neki takega ... al pa vsaj uporabljala ...
<nafisa> tko pa ne ... pa mi tud ni do tega
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Wubi ali CD  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5116/new/posts/
<nafisa> saj ne da bi bla bogata ... samo ... nimam motivacije za to narest ... dnar mi tud ne pomeni vsega
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<nafisa> krejzi je na leptopu
<napsy> jo jo
<CrazyMelon> na telefonu :)
<nafisa> uuu
<CrazyMelon> sup
<nafisa> js sm pa na stolu
<CrazyMelon> lepo..adijo
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> fak ... več ko 25 000 zlatnikov so mi pokradl
<nafisa> banda ušiva
<andrejz> kakih zlatnikov?
<nafisa> na dragons of atlantis
<zdobersek> lol
<nafisa> zdobersek, kaj je smešn? :D
<zdobersek> nafisa: zlatniki pa to
<nafisa> če sem pa hotla en resrč delat pa so mi jih pokradl, zdobersek
<zdobersek> pa jih bos zdej nazaj prefukala?
<andrejz> a to na google+ špilaš?
<andrejz> nafisa si dobila moj mail glede uric?
<nafisa> andrejz, sem ... sam ne vem, kaj naj odgovorim ... krejzić je pa ignoriral sporočilo :P
<nafisa> ja, na g+ Å¡pilam, andrejz
<andrejz> glede na to, da ni noben odgovoril bi lahko rekel, da ste vsi ignorirali sporočilo
<andrejz> ;)
<andrejz> a si ti v MB?
<nafisa> nope
<andrejz> aha pol bi mel v lj
<nafisa> še nism službe dobila ... če je ne bom ... bom verjetno sprejela to v LJ
<CrazyLemon> banda hudičeva..nism dobu dovolj predplačila da bi si lahk naroču zotac-a :(
<nafisa> pa pol izpit za avto nrdila ... pa avto kupila ... pa se v LJ furala na delo
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a si ti tista na fotografiji k se skriva v levem temačnem kotičku?????? :D
<nafisa> gwibber mi spet ne oddaja na račune ... jeboga
<nafisa> ammm ... CrazyLemon ... url plz
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu slovenija blogspot
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija http://ubuntu-slovenija.blogspot.com/
<nafisa> ne vem ne vem
<nafisa> neki majhnega pa debelega sem jst
<nafisa> u, sej se ančko tud vid
<nafisa> ok
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Wubi ali CD  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5116/new/posts/
<nafisa> ajd ... Å¡ibam na fax
<nafisa> lepo se mejte
<nafisa> cya
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Ubuntu ne najde windows particije  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5114/new/posts/
<zdobersek> http://ubuntu-slovenija.blogspot.com/2011/09/slovenian-loco-on-translation-spree.html
<zdobersek> kaka samopromocija vele kite!
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija: Slovenian LoCo on a translation spree, again.
<CrazyLemon> Obveščamo vas, da Si.mobil ne bo uvedel napovedanega letnega nadomestila v višini 9,78 EUR. Ta odločitev temelji na odločbi tržnega inšpektorata, ki prepoveduje tovrsten način zaračunavanja.
<zdobersek> bojo pa dvignal cene paketov
<andrejz> tistih 10 € bodo uporabniki plačal tako al pa drgač
<andrejz> sem pa slišal, da je ravno včeraj tušmobil 200 000 uporabnikov dosegel
<Grega> zdaj pa kr flegma nazaj, pa vsakemu narocnino dvignejo za 1eur
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> tušmobil 200k
<Grega> in jih na koncu dobijo 12 :>
<CrazyLemon> vse na račun simobila ter mobitela
<CrazyLemon> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/sporocila-za-javnost/zotac-predstavil-mini-osebne-racunalnike-zbox-serije-nano-ad10-v-velikosti-dlani.html?RSSa14612418a762cb4ce679ae4ba09b09c
<Pepelka> ZOTAC predstavil mini osebne računalnike ZBOX serije nano AD10 v velikosti dlani
<CrazyLemon> oh..računalniške novice majo tudi rade  zotac-a :$
<zdobersek> sej so lepi
<zdobersek> meni lepsi kokr boxee
<CrazyLemon> hm..men pa ne
<CrazyLemon> boxee je sexy
<CrazyLemon> ker je tak..weird
<CrazyLemon> ampak zotac je bl..spacefriendly
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 12 dni do zotac-a..ahh
<zdobersek> gratz!
<CrazyLemon> nč gratz..a veš kok je 12dni
<zdobersek> ja
<zdobersek> skor dva tedna
<zdobersek> ampak vsaj narocil si ga
<zdobersek> kje, ce ni skrivnost?
<CrazyLemon> nisem
<CrazyLemon> ampak ga bom
<CrazyLemon> ali na akcija.si
<CrazyLemon> al na trgovina.siol.net
<CrazyLemon> v obeh primerih je v zalogi
<zdobersek> huh, siol ma trgovino ... zanimivno.
<CrazyLemon> solo.si je cheapest...ampak nima ravno najbolšega slovesa kot userfriendly trgovina
<zdobersek> anywho, CrazyLemon, danes cem plugin dokoncat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seriously?
<zdobersek> oz. vsaj premikanje iz/v trash popravt
<CrazyLemon> kdaj bo commit da pretestiramo
<zdobersek> pa damo na streznik, pol pa sam stress test
<zdobersek> pa se regex bomo povadl, da spravmo html v bb kodo ... ce bojo zivci.
<zdobersek> enkrat pol zvecer
<CrazyLemon> no..sej se ne mudi :)
<CrazyLemon> lunch
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: predlagam, da se potem, ko bo stran ze skor dokoncana, baza povsem izprazni in se vse nanovo nastavi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek why?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: because!
<CrazyLemon> oh..ok
<zdobersek> pac, zato, da se vidi, ce smo kej prevec saril notr po punbbju
<zdobersek> pa plugin si mora ob aktivaciji svojo tabelo nardit v bazi
<zdobersek> & je treba to stestirat.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pošlji to na mail skupine
<zdobersek> bom potem kasneje, ko bo potreba po tem
<CrazyLemon> js pa moram blaža dobit :S
<zdobersek> se pravi, recimo zadnji teden pred odprtjem
<Grega> a ve kdo za kak service web/mail hosting, kjer lahko posljes par tisoc mailov (legalno)?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Wubi ali CD  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5116/new/posts/
<Grega> ah, ze wem
<Grega> vem*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj praviš na tole http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4469771/font-fail.png
<zdobersek> am ... sem kej kriv?
<CrazyLemon> maybe!
<zdobersek> zanikam vse.
<CrazyLemon> p.s. a je tvoj font tak al je bl tak -> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/primerjava.png
<zdobersek> font v footerju nej bo tak, kakrsen je na index strani
<zdobersek> se pravi, naj bo tud na forumu tak
<CrazyLemon> ja ..uredu zdobersek ...zdej pa odgovori na moje vprašanje >:
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM jebela cesta..zakaj nisi nč omenu da rad pišeš novice (slo-tech)
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/3405/screenshotuu.png
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hvala
<CrazyLemon> torej čist enak font k moj
<CrazyLemon> vidim da si v chromeu to slikal
<CrazyLemon> (ask me how i know)
<LorD_DDooM> =)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: how u know?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i just do!
<zdobersek> omg
<zdobersek> like u can see into my computer
<CrazyLemon> em..chrome doda na wp strani pri youtubeu ikonci "-" zravn
<CrazyLemon> na punbb pri yt ikonci pa doda ".."
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> why..i have no idea
<zdobersek> it's not a bug, it's a feature!
<CrazyLemon> tale sosed je pa fun haha :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: komentator?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp
<CrazyLemon> Med prerivanjem je policist skušal poklicati na pomoč drugo patruljo, Ljubljančan pa mu je iz roke iztrgal zvezo in jo vrgel v bližnji potok Badaševica.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Sky[x]> mi kdo zna povedat kaj pomen da VPS podpira HA?
<CrazyLemon> podpira HA? a prav piše da podpira?
<CrazyLemon> em..kok vem to pomeni pač..da je vedno online..HA= High Availability.. kaj pa pomeni da podpira HA pa pojma nimam :)
<Sky[x]> kle je napisov eden tkole
<Sky[x]> Če si res res odvisen od spleta ti ne uide VPS z HA.
<Sky[x]> To pomeni, da je razdeljen na več strežnikov in v primeru izpada enega se takoj boota na drugem.
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek as kle
<Grega> mmmm, nekaj me je usekalo v hrbtu
<Grega> shit :)
<CrazyLemon> dokler ni sekira
<CrazyLemon> dont worry
<Grega> mogoce je noz
<CrazyLemon> ah...kaj se pol pritožuješ..lahk bi blo hujš
<CrazyLemon> (sekira)
<Grega> heh :)
<Sky[x]> a mate wi-fi ? ne, mamo brezzicn internet
<Sky[x]> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mhm
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a maš kako idejo zakaj mi noče poravnat texta če uporabim v css text-align:center;
<CrazyLemon> ko pa uporabim html tag <center> pa worka
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/footer-trademark.png
<zdobersek> zato ker mas text v divu
<zdobersek> ki se pac razsiri do te mere, kot je sirok text
<zdobersek> zato se text ubistvu v tem divu nima kam drugam postavit kokr v center
<zdobersek> <center> pa ocitno forsira div do tega, da se poravna.
<zdobersek> imo
<CrazyLemon> emm..in kaj naj..uporabim break line?
<CrazyLemon> brez diva?
<zdobersek> ne, div sprav na sredino
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<nafi> waaaaaaahhh
<nafi> ne vsebarve na novo postavljat
<nafisa> nič ... posnetke sem zgubla :\ ;:D
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ce si mi zadnjih 5 minut pisu, nej te spomnim, da mam amis
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> ne, div sprav na sredino
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> lol?
<zdobersek1> no
<zdobersek1> (06:59:57 PM) zdobersek: text bo pa sel za njim
<zdobersek1> (07:00:03 PM) zdobersek: (se bo isto postavu na sredino)
<polz> nafisa: kakšne posnetke?
<nafisa> raje ne povem :D
<nafisa> ma, od obiska iz srbije :D
<nafisa> samo ... raje ne povem kako :D
<nafisa> sicer pa ... chat lepo dela, ampak s problemi, katerimi so že prej bli ... tnx
<polz> res ni za kej
<nafisa> no, kdaj bova o slovenski družbi? :D
<polz> hehe
<polz> a kr v kanalu?
<polz> ne vem, če je tole primerno omrežje, še manj pa kanal.
<polz> tudi, če gremo razglabljat o tem, kaj je narobe v našem šolskem sistemu, da odrasli ne znajo uporabljati linuxa
<polz> ;)
<nafisa> ah, dej no
<nafisa> a se naj grem ubit tkoj al kr zdej?
<Grega> am?
<Grega> takoj ali zdaj?
<Grega> v dilemo nas spravljas!!
<nafisa> fajn
<nafisa> vsaj neki razmišljaš
<nafisa> razen o mojmu golažu
<nafisa> polz, mislim ... da bom na novo dala dor sistem :D
<Grega> ko razmisljam o tvojih besedah, mi lahko glavo raznese :)
<nafisa> gor*
<polz> nafisa: zakaj pa to?
<polz> se pravi... kaj ti ne dela?
<nafisa> saj sem rekla, da nočem povedat, na kak način so mi slike šle v maloro :D
<nafisa> sam niso Å¡le sam slike :D
<nafisa> ok ... saj mam Å¡e enga userja ... sam ...
<polz> in kako bo reinstall pomagal?
<nafisa> mogoče bi kr 11.10 gor dala :D
<polz> pa a to so take slike, kt jih maš na desktopu?
<polz> hmm... 11.10... sumim, da ti bo to lezlo
<polz> jaz bi ostal na tem, kar imaš
<nafisa> oky
<nafisa> pol pa 11.04 nazaj
<nafisa> al pa še bolš
<nafisa> 10.10 :_D
<polz> nene...
<polz> 11.04 nikakor
<polz> je 11.10 še vedno boljši
<nafisa> ja, zdaj mam 11.04
<polz> a ja? Potlej si ročno izbrala "gnome classic"?
<nafisa> ja, kuga s pa mislu?
<nafisa> pa še brez učinkov
<nafisa> k mi grejo na pi*****
<nafisa> ne morš verjet, ku je moj kolega zadovoljen z 8.04 ...
<nafisa> kr nč mu komp ne trokira :D
<LorD_DDooM> V 11.10 bo na voljo tudi Unity 2D serijsko... torej unity brez učinkov in navlake
<LorD_DDooM> Pa Gnome shell <3
<nafisa> gnome2 al 3?
<LorD_DDooM> Vsekakor 3
<nafisa> fuj
<LorD_DDooM> Dvojka je za v kanto :>
<nafisa> za moj komp je čist ok
<LorD_DDooM> Poj je oboje za v kanto :>
<nafisa> spet mi sam 26 mega prenaša
<nafisa> ja, dobr no
<nafisa> kup mi boljši komp
<nafisa> 3 2 1 in končano
<LorD_DDooM> Ne rabiš imet hud komp za Unity... sem ravno sestri na AMD E-350 dal 11.04 in dela super.... Unity 2D pa še toliko bolje
<nafisa> nočem unity
<nafisa> nautilusa hočem :)
<LorD_DDooM> Saj Nautilus je privzeto v Unity in G3 shell
<nafisa> privzeto
<nafisa> jst mam na gnome
<nafisa> 2
<LorD_DDooM> Lej, meni na 11.04 izpiše :  Nautilus 2.32.2.1
<LorD_DDooM> Isto za Feodor, ki ima Gnome 3 shell
<LorD_DDooM> Fedoro
<nafisa> gnome 2.32.1 mam jst
<polz> LorD_DDooM: E-350 je kar hud comp. Ubog comp je recimo 800 MHz P3 s 512M RAM
<LorD_DDooM> Saj 11.04 ima tudi gnome 2.32.1
 * polz je mnenja, da bi moral ubuntu delovati spodobno na Pentium 233MMX s 64M RAM
<LorD_DDooM> brb, ježke mroam nahrat
<LorD_DDooM> nahrant
<nafisa> ježke?
<polz> nafisa: mrbit je SEGA fan
<Hekos>  dandanes ubuntu laufa na mobitelu, zaka bi se kdorkol Å¡e sekiru za pentium 233
<Hekos> ka če bi raj zrihtali flash pa hd video pa grafične gonilnike kot pa da se sekirajo vsi da bo laufala zadeva na 25 let stari kišti k kuri več štroma na mesnc kot pa nova dost boljša konfiguracija
<Hekos> košta
 * CrazyLemon bo nabavu e-350!
<CrazyLemon> zotac <3
<nafisa> ti pa tvoj zotac
<nafisa> kolk ta zvez sploh stane?
<CrazyLemon> 200€ brez diska ter rama
<nafisa> kaj pa z=?
<CrazyLemon> em..če posebej kupiš je cca. + 70€ še za ram pa disk
<CrazyLemon> to je 4gb rama pa ~300gb diska
<CrazyLemon> no..bliz 80€
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj nisi pognala photorec za fotke ??
<LorD_DDooM> nafiksana: par ježkov imam na vrtu
<LorD_DDooM> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJwGteKqB4o
<Pepelka> Hedgehog enjoying his breakfast      - YouTube
<nafisa> nafiksana?
<nafisa> ti bom jst dala nafiksana
<nafisa> alo ... tkoj sem pa na kolena
<LorD_DDooM> Nisem jaz tvoj Gospodar...ne palim na take
<nafisa> Gospodar definitivno ne
<nafisa> če se obnašam do tebe kot do suba :D
<nafisa> muahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> wooooow.. zdobersek1 a je to bil rekord?? :>
<CrazyLemon> pa zdobersek andrejm pravi da bo on zrihtu faq..no vsaj XSL
<CrazyLemon> ja pa se bom potrudu okrog bash skripte za buildat faq
<zdobersek> kul
<zdobersek> jst sem su pa vse skup na novo postavljat tule, lokalno ..
<zdobersek> in z wordpressom ni blo problema, punbb se pa ne nalozi
<CrazyLemon> ker ?
<zdobersek> spljoh
<CrazyLemon> logs?
<zdobersek> ne vem, gledam, kaj ne gre.
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa že pustiš oxygen temo gor
<CrazyLemon> po moje je nekje "default_theme = oxygen - ne tikaj" :)
<zdobersek> sem spremenil v phpma v nubuntu, ampak vseen ne dela
<zdobersek> v header.php se obesi, iscem, kje.
<nafisa> a je za ubuntu kaka windows tema ... pač da zgleda kot windows ...??
<nafisa> ena me je včer vprašala
<Grega> ce si lastnik nekega opensource projekta, a mas pravico, da si popoln idiot do drugih, ki uporabljajo tvoj source? :)
<zdobersek> jebo ti cache ...
<nafisa> no no zdobersek
<nafisa> mal lepše :D
<kubanc_> a kdo ve zakaj printer noce printat e, č, š ?
<kubanc_> mogoe bo bols ce bom instaliral windows fonte..
<kubanc_> perhaps
<kubanc_> :S
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> openoffice odpira normalno word 2003 dokumente ?
<Sky[x]> pa owerpointe itd..
<LorD_DDooM> Načeloma nima večjih problemov
<polz> Grega: pravico se maš obnašat kot idiot, tud če nisi lastnik ničesar
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> demokracija pa to :D
<Grega> ok, to je v redu.. torej lahko tud jaz svoje nabijam, brez slabe vesti
<polz> nafisa: osebna svoboda, ki je pojem, neodvisen od demokracije
<polz> Grega: seveda
<Grega> dokler me ne bo bannal
<Grega> :)
<polz> Grega: samo ne bodi potem presenečen, če se bo s tabo hotelo pogovarjati vse manj in manj ljudi
<Grega> ma ne, ce pa imam prav!
<nafisa> vsak ima v glavi svoj prav ;)
<Grega> rrrr
<Grega> gre se za search form, za spletno stran.. in (verjetno znate sql) lastnik vstraja, da sql zgleda tako "beseda_ki_jo_isces%" (% = karkoli), kar pomeni, da mores vedet zacetek niza, ki ga isces. moj predlog pa je, da je to "%beseda-ki-jo-isces%" kar pomeni, da lahko vpises tudi neko besedo na sredini in bo vseeno naslo zadetke
<Grega> in zdaj je peder sel spremenit se 5 stvari, samo da je "foo%"
<Grega> haha, mam odgovor
<Grega> "thank god you dont work at google"
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM kje si nabavu e-350 ?
<LorD_DDooM> Prenosnik HP 635
<CrazyLemon> ah
<Sky[x]> ksna ideja zakaj 2 kompa na visti in xp ne vidta ad-hoc ki ga sheram prek maca, pa brez gesla je, na telefonu in na drugmu racunalniku z win7 je ad-hoc delov ?
<LorD_DDooM> Dzaj je prišel ven že E-450
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM si ga kaj testiral? (fullhd etc)
<LorD_DDooM> Zdah*
<CrazyLemon> Zdaj*
<LorD_DDooM> Nisem, ker sem pustil gor open source gonilnike
<CrazyLemon> ah
<LorD_DDooM> Samo sestra lih fura Game of thrones 720p,tako da dela :>
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM kok je kej procesor obremenjen? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Bom enkrat prečekiral, zdaj je tip pri njej
<CrazyLemon> ok
<CrazyLemon> pol dvomim da gledata game of thrones
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> brb
<nafisa> uuu ... jst morm mojga zmajčka it pogledat
<tr43nd> lp
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<Grumpek> helou :)
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> oj, tr43nd
<tr43nd> zdravo vsem
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne bo dans znesl za plugin
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gaddemit!
<zdobersek> ... jutr pa bo!
<CrazyLemon> sej sm reku da se ne mudi :)
<Sky[x]> a ste ze resil conflict zrc ?
<CrazyLemon> conflict zrc?
<Grumpek> one new chick fight comin' up :D http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-us/products/touch-mouse/microsite/
<Sky[x]>  version sistemom
<Pepelka> Microsoft Touch Mouse | Microsoft Mouse | Microsoft Hardware
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<CrazyLemon> a se da like risat z gimpom
<CrazyLemon> pa ne prostoročno
<lynxlynxlynx> ma scripting api, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> c, gimpfu horror, pa Å¡e en (python?)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Pugy: Ubuntu ne najde windows particije  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5114/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> ma sm kr prostoročno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1197-4: NSS vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1197-4/
<sasa84> juhuuu
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> spet komar
 * sasa84 vklop raid
<nafisa> nimam
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> pejmo spat počas
<nafisa> že?
<sasa84> ma ja...
<sasa84> mam dost za dns ;)
<nafisa> pol pa se le pojd spočit
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> nočka ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Highlag: [rešeno] [11.04] Gonilnik je omogočen,vendar trenutno ni v uporabi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5058/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-09
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: [rešeno] [11.04] Gonilnik je omogočen,vendar trenutno ni v uporabi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5058/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1197-5: CA Certificates vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1197-5/
<tnm_> entry-level hardware-based fault tolerance, kako bi to prevedli?
<nafisa> vstopna raven na podlagi strojne opreme s toleranco napak
<tnm_> The Smart Array 642 Controller (SA-642) is a 64-bit, 133-MHz PCI-X, dual channel, SCSI array controller for entry-level hardware-based fault tolerance.
<tnm_> Krmilnik Smart Array 642 (SA-642) je 64-bitni, 133-Mhz PCI-X, dvokanalni,  krmilnik SCSI polj, ki temelji na podlogi vstopne ravni strojne opreme s toleranco napak...
<tnm_> :s
<nafisa> ne vem ... sm pač ... tko men klika
<nafisa> sam jst še nism šla spat ... tko da ... si boš bl mal z mano pomagu
<tnm_> lol
<nafisa> dej tko, k si zdej napisu pa je
<tnm_> ne ne
<tnm_> to pomeni neki tazga da je bazirana na RAID hardware tehnologiji
<nafisa> andrejz-a vpraš
<nafisa> on je frik na področju prevajanja
<nafisa> v 270 nizih je v parih minutah pregledu ... sem mela 6 napak ... pač ... jst sem jih bl s "tujkami" prevedla :D
<tnm_> nafisa, Krmilnik Smart Array 642 (SA-642) je 64-bitni, 133-Mhz PCI-X, dvokanalni,  krmilnik SCSI polj, ki za toleranco pri okvarah uporablja entry-level hardver RAID.
<nafisa> ne vela ...
<nafisa> morš po slovensko :P
<tnm_> jebemti kva je entry-level pa nimam pojma
<tnm_> neki na zacetku
<nafisa> ki uporablja vstopno raven strojne opreme RAID
<tnm_> :D
<tnm_> lol
<tnm_> Krmilnik Smart Array 642 (SA-642) je 64-bitni, 133-Mhz PCI-X, dvokanalni,  krmilnik SCSI polj, ki za toleranco pri okvarah uporablja vstopno raven strojne opreme RAID.
<tnm_> evo ga
<tnm_> :d
<nafisa> oky :)
<nafisa> ja, se toleranca ni lih najbl slovensko
<nafisa> loh pa pustiš ...
<Hekos> pol pa morm prosojnice iz faxa včasih prevest v angleščino da jih razumem
<nafisa> dovoljena razlika med nominalno in dejansko vrednostjo neke vrednosti
<nafisa> haha :D
<nafisa> ja, vem, kako je
<nafisa> smo mel mi operacijske sisteme tko ... da v slovenščini nism nič razumela
<nafisa> dobr, da je bla bukla v angleščini
<nafisa> sicer debela, da te kap
<nafisa> ampak ok
<tr43nd> hm, js mam sistem kr v english
<Hekos> pol pa zahtevaš izpit v angleščini pa te asistent čudno gleda
<nafisa> ja :D
<nafisa> sam maš pravico do tega, ne?
<tr43nd> :)
<Hekos> jap
<nafisa> superca
<teardrop> dan
<CrazyLemon> mornin pipl
<CrazyLemon> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3273_AC92RAMKI516_Pomnilnik_Kingston_DDR3_SODIMM_4GB_KVR1333D3S9_4G
<Pepelka> Pomnilnik Kingston DDR3 SODIMM 4GB KVR1333D3S9/4G cena
<CrazyLemon> se splača tole? men se zdi kr ugodno
<CrazyLemon> pricewise
<nafisa> ja, men se tud zdi
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam ni tapravi zame..jebentiš :D
<CrazyLemon> js iščem 1066mhz pa 204 pine
<CrazyLemon> po moje ma tudi ta 204 pine..sam je typo pa piše 240
<nafisa> js bi mela 2 giga
<nafisa> sem ugotovila, da imam sam en port za rame
<CrazyLemon> pol si kup eno palčko pa je :)
<CrazyLemon> 2gb al pa 4
<CrazyLemon> kot vidiš 4gb ni tako drag ram :)
<CrazyLemon> razn če ni ddr2..on je dražji
<frojnd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCeYMpu3oXg&feature=channel_video_title :) lepo
<Pepelka> Homemade Synthesizer - KITCHEN MUSIC by Stephen J Anderson      - YouTube
<frojnd> tak se pa jajca speče :)
<marko_> yo
<marko_> ej sem namestil 11.04 in mi piše da je nvidiin gonilnik omogočen, vendar trenutno ni v uporabi
<marko_> pa zato nimam onega unity
<marko_> kako ga aktiviram?
<marko_> marko@shadow:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<marko_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<marko_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)
<marko_> marko@shadow:~$
<CrazyLemon> pa sm ga
<CrazyLemon> naroču ter plačal ram :)
<nafisa> ja, CrazyLemon ...ddr2 mam
<CrazyLemon> !forum nvidia gonilnik omogočen
<Pepelka> [rešeno] [11.04] Gonilnik je omogočen,vendar trenutno ni v uporabi ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5058/
<frojnd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBeguUvuDzs :D
<Pepelka> Rowan Atkinson LIVE: 02 - Fatal Beatings      - YouTube
<zdobersek> http://netsplit.com/2011/09/08/new-ubuntu-release-process/
<Pepelka> A new release process for Ubuntu? | Scott James Remnant
<OpenSourceCode> lp
<OpenSourceCode> je kdo ze kdaj programiral C++ z Code::Blocks?
<tr43nd> lp
<nafisa> oj, tr43nd
<tr43nd> jo' nafisa
<OpenSourceCode> morda kdo ve zakaj to nedela v Code :: Blocks ?
<OpenSourceCode> http://pastebin.com/6pywdGB8
<Pepelka> [C++] C++ - Pastebin.com
<lynxlynxlynx> uhh
<zdobersek> !t en sl consolidate
<Pepelka> utrditi
<zdobersek> !t en sl cool
<Pepelka> cool
<CrazyLemon> !t sl en a ti je dougčas mudel
<Pepelka> but you dougčas mudel
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> !t sl en ali ti je dolgčas, model
<CrazyLemon> "Anonymous: I once sort-of-stalked a girl like this. It was all going great, she opened up her ThinkPad, loaded up Debian etc. I was seriously considering telling her I love her but then she opened Opera and I walked away disappointed"
<Pepelka> Are you bored , model
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<nafisa> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> pfft, opera je zakon
<lynxlynxlynx> ne bom reku, da je izumila zavihke, je bila pa prvi mainstream brskalnik z njimi
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/na-stajerski-avtocesti-spet-tragicna-nesreca.html
<Pepelka> FOTO: Na štajerski avtocesti spet tragična nesreča - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> a je to polo??
<Sky[x]> ne
<Sky[x]> to je un k je se manjsi odp olota
<Sky[x]> lupo al kva je ze
<CrazyLemon> ah..lupo točno
<CrazyLemon> se mi je zdelo mal čudno da bi polo bil tako speštan
<Sky[x]> jp
<zdobersek> a obstaja kej lepsga kot grub?
<Sky[x]> mislm da ne
<Sky[x]> windows boot ? :D
<zdobersek> noooooo ... :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek burg
<CrazyLemon> ne..ni typo
<zdobersek> !g burg boot loader
<Pepelka> burg - Brand-new Universal loadeR from GRUB - Google Project ... http://code.google.com/p/burg/
<CrazyLemon> zgleda pretty nice
<CrazyLemon> http://www.solo.si/racunalnitvo-10087/racunalniske-komponente-10088/trdi-diski/2-5-sata/western-digital-trdi-disk-320gb-sata300-7200-16mb-wd3200bjkt/index.html
<Pepelka> WESTERN DIGITAL trdi disk 320GB, SATA300, 7200, 16MB (WD3200BJKT) - SOLO
<CrazyLemon> mnenja ?
<tr43nd> ce ima 7200 rpm je mnde vredu
<CrazyLemon> pa 16mb cachea ma
<tr43nd> ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak zakaj je pol tako poceni
<CrazyLemon> to je men čudno :)
<tr43nd> kulk pa je cena?
<CrazyLemon> sj piše :)
<CrazyLemon> 53
<tr43nd> cena se mi zdi sorazmerna z ostalimi
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: neki tazga mam jst
<zdobersek> dela kul, nisem pa nek hard-core-benchmarker
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pomeni neki tazga? ..a imaš trdi disk..pol mam neki tazga tudi js :D
<zdobersek> WD trdi disk
<CrazyLemon> 16mb cache?
<tr43nd> <CrazyLemon> a to bos imel za prenosnik? al za ono zadevo
<CrazyLemon> za ono zadevo :)
<tr43nd> aha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3291_avt083582_hdd_wd_2_5__320gb__sata3gb_s__wd3200bekt
<Pepelka> HDD WD 2.5, 320GB, SATA3Gb/s (WD3200BEKT) cena
<CrazyLemon> tale je enak
<CrazyLemon> sam da nima free fall senzorja..kar pa ne vem če rabim :)
<zdobersek> WD5000AADS-00S9B0
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e tole je enaa..malce bl znana trgovina kot solo.si :)
<zdobersek> 500GB
<bogdanov> joo
<CrazyLemon> jou
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a poznaš trgovino solo.si..a dilaš kaj z njimi?
<bogdanov> poznam
<bogdanov> parkrat ja
<bogdanov> zakva
<CrazyLemon> so zanesljivi ?
<bogdanov> 1x sm narocu garmin pa eno grafo
<bogdanov> sm dobu u parih dneh
<bogdanov> sj mas se dost bolsih pa cnej
<bogdanov> trgovin
<bogdanov> zakva
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma ni cenej
<CrazyLemon> http://www.solo.si/racunalnitvo-10087/racunalniske-komponente-10088/trdi-diski/2-5-sata/western-digital-trdi-disk-320gb-sata300-7200-16mb-wd3200bjkt/index.html
<Pepelka> WESTERN DIGITAL trdi disk 320GB, SATA300, 7200, 16MB (WD3200BJKT) - SOLO
<CrazyLemon> tega gledam
<CrazyLemon> pa ga ni nikjer na netu razn na solo.si
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e poceni :)
<bogdanov> zakva
<bogdanov> tocn tega
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je 2.5" pa ker je 16mb..pa ker je 7200rpm
<CrazyLemon> pa ker je poceni :D
<bogdanov> kaj je vazno  urac
<bogdanov> al je 2.5
<bogdanov> al 3.5
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> seveda je važno
<bogdanov> ce dobis vec diska
<bogdanov> za ceneje
<CrazyLemon> 2.5 gre v Å¡katlo
<CrazyLemon> 3.5 ne gre
<tr43nd> ja njemu je vazno za tisto skatlo
<tr43nd> :) ) )
<tr43nd> 3.5 ne gre not stlacit
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> toj pa drugo pol
<bogdanov> a to za zunanji
<bogdanov> disk
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> ne..notranji
<bogdanov> aha
<CrazyLemon> tko da al kupim tistega..al pa tega http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3291_avt083582_hdd_wd_2_5__320gb__sata3gb_s__wd3200bekt    drugih bl pametnih nism najdu
<Pepelka> HDD WD 2.5, 320GB, SATA3Gb/s (WD3200BEKT) cena
<CrazyLemon> razlika med obema je sam druga trgovina (ne poznam solo.si)
<CrazyLemon> in pa tisti pri solo.si ma shock senzor..kar pa je za desktop zanemarljivo
<bogdanov> sam recmo
<bogdanov> navadn 3.5
<bogdanov> dobis 750gb
<bogdanov> za ta dnar
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov razumem js vse to...sam jebiga če ne gre 3.5 v tisti pc :)
<bogdanov> v ker pc
<CrazyLemon> al ssd al pa 2.5"
<CrazyLemon> v en mini pc..zotac
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> kurc pol
<CrazyLemon> sej mi ni problem to da je 300gb..men je to več kot dovolj :)
<CrazyLemon> tudi da je 160gb bi bilo več kot dovolj
<zdobersek> itak bos zdej zacel kupvat plac v oblaku!
<CrazyLemon> tako!
<zdobersek> problem solved!
<tr43nd> fajn bi bilo da ima 7200rpm
<zdobersek> OS se seli na USB!
<zdobersek> to je prevec, bo zotac zletel :D
<tr43nd> heheheeh
<bogdanov> crazy pol je pa ta varjanta najcnej ja :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kaj pa trgovina..enaa vs solo.si :)
<CrazyLemon> kok sem bral na netu folk ni nevem kako zadovoljen z solo.si.. oz so mešana mnenja
<bogdanov> jah odvisn ves koj to
<bogdanov> ceje artikl
<bogdanov> na zalogi je folk zadovoln
<bogdanov> pr dobavi pa kdaj traja mal dl an
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma neki so se pizdli glede reklamacij etc.
<bogdanov> jah lej
<bogdanov> cene pa 200eu
<bogdanov> pa bos dobu 10 diskov
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> rabm nov
<bogdanov> rutr
<CrazyLemon> Skupaj zaračunano: EUR 56.80
<bogdanov> ma kdo ksno idejo ??
<CrazyLemon> pa pejmo plačat!
<bogdanov> to dobu bom CC
<bogdanov> ;))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kok bi ti dal  za celerona 2.4ghz pa 756mb rama pa 80gb diskom pa dodatno 256mb rama palčko
<CrazyLemon> 50€? :D
<bogdanov> jst?
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> mam 10 takih
<bogdanov> gajb doma
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> lah ga pa enmu porins
<bogdanov> za 50
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> no kul
<CrazyLemon> alyosha mam pc zate..65€
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> pa še disk je plačan :)
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> zdej rabim sam Å¡e PC
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> kvavs
<bogdanov> kupu
<CrazyLemon> !g zotac ad02
<Pepelka> ZOTAC - It&#39;s time to play! - ZOTAC® Unleashes ZBOX AD02 Series ... http://www.zotac.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=553%3Azotac-unleashes-zbox-ad02-series-mini-pcs&amp;catid=1&amp;Itemid=268
<bogdanov> šta četi to
<bogdanov> raj mojga laptopa
<bogdanov> kup za 200eu
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> ne rabim laptopa :D
<LorD_DDooM> Kok pa stane tale kišta?
<CrazyLemon> 200
<LorD_DDooM> Torej 200 preveč
<bogdanov> craza kva ti bo to
<CrazyLemon> zakaj 200 preveč
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov menjam celerona :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> pa nabav
<CrazyLemon> dost mi je blo  zamrzovanj ter gledanja kdaj bo rama zmankal :D
<bogdanov> si neki konkretnga
<bogdanov> nepa tole
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> to mi je več kot dovolj  za naslednjih 5 let :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ne saj, kul, teli AMD Zambezi sor es krasne stvarce... sam pač nisem fan teh miniPC
<CrazyLemon> za gledanje filmov, srfanje, urejanje kode ter pisanje mailov ne rabim več :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ma men je ravno to kul..ker je mini :D
<bogdanov> toj res
<CrazyLemon> zdej mam tole Å¡katlo..in mi gre na jetra
<CrazyLemon> ker je res ogromna
 * LorD_DDooM ima high tower workstation
<LorD_DDooM> Ne menjam za ohišja za nič manjšega :P
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> en je hotu menat za moj netbok dell 910
<bogdanov> Pozdravljeni, ste morda zainteresirani za menjavo vašega notebooka za spodnji računalnik: Mini itx plošča z atom d525 procesorjem ( http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_CPU_on_Board/AT5IONTI/ ) 4GB ddr3 ram 1TB trdi disk DVD pekač LP
<Pepelka> ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS AT5IONT-I
<CrazyLemon> fajn mini pc :)
<CrazyLemon> js na tvojem mestu bi menjal..ker 9" dell res ni več vreden :)
<bogdanov> jst
<bogdanov> sm ga prodav
<bogdanov> za 190
<bogdanov> tko da
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> a ti to resno :D
<bogdanov> majkemi
<CrazyLemon> kdo za vraga ga je kupu :D
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> en iz celja
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> o jebemti budalo :D     haha..ti maš sam srečo ker je tok naivnih ljudi :p
<bogdanov> haha jebiga
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> za 250 dobis ze novga
<bogdanov> bolsga 10inc
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa sej :D
<bogdanov> dell firma
<bogdanov> ;))
<CrazyLemon> a to ti na bolhi dilaš?
<bogdanov> jp
<CrazyLemon> nč..brb
<bogdanov> samo ti
<bogdanov> :)
<tr43nd> hm, nevem zakaj ni second life na reposu...
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/JeGOT.png
<Grega> nafisa: a razumes? :))
<tr43nd> lol
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> bratranc kupu bmwja 3ko..matr je grd znotraj
<zdobersek> YESSS!
<zdobersek> prefuku AI v FreeTennis
<CrazyLemon> včasih mi je to bil "omg hočm met 3ko"..zdej pa je..eww 3ka :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pa ti si bolši kot nadal!
<zdobersek> Grega: bo zenska rekla mozu: 'you know all that phone sex? ... it worked out!'
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: probej!
<zdobersek> v tie brakeu sem ga prefuku
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> kaj, Grega ???
<nafisa> noseča je ... fotra pa že 12 mescev ni blo doma :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-10
<nafisa> noče mi zgint plava kuverta ... pa sem vse poklikala ... jao jao
<nafisa> jutro, BigWhale
<BigWhale> jutro :)
<nafisa> jst pa spat zdele
<nafisa> ene 10 al kolk nizov sem na hit prevedla
<nafisa> bo mel andrejz spet par sekund dela zarad mene
<nafisa> ajde ... mejte se ... nočko
<alyosha> CrazyLemon bitch
<alyosha> kaj to vidim tu bi mi uvaljaval neke kište
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyMelon> jutro pipl
<alyosha> ke tip ta CrazyLemon pride ingre u minuti
<alyosha> cc
<alyosha> :D
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> lp right back at ya
<Sky[x]> ya ?
<zdobersek> = you.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: firewall gufw  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5117/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pa sej..kaj ti..prideš..in pol ne greš :S
<Sky[x]> a ?
<CrazyLemon> ne..b
<CrazyLemon> kaj te preklete spletne trgovine ne delajo ob sobotah?
<Sky[x]> kere ?
<CrazyLemon> enaa in solo.si
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Kako naj zaženem program na 4. delovni površini  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5118/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: firewall gufw  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5117/new/posts/
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: sobota je.
<zdobersek1> to ni interspar, da bi ob sobotah delal
<CrazyLemon> ne ni..lih zato pričakujem da bodo delale ob sobotah..
<zdobersek1> skrbi te naj, ko bodo ob sobotah in nedeljah streznike izklaplal
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Kako naj zaženem program na 4. delovni površini  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5118/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> banda hudičeva
<CrazyLemon> vsem bi jim odpoved dal
<Sky[x]> se aple ob sobotah dela do 20h zvecer v lj :P
<Sky[x]> apple
<CrazyLemon> hudičevo seme se torej širi tudi ob sobotah
<CrazyLemon> figures
<zdobersek1> vidis, CrazyLemon, lahk pa gres maca minija nabavt!
<zdobersek1> ze ma ram pa disk
<zdobersek1> pa se kul si.
<CrazyLemon> ja..lahk bi 300€ preplačal maca minija!
<Sky[x]> sam kva k mors kupt VGa pa DVI convertej zato da bos lahko prklopu projektor al pa ekran na dvi :S
<Sky[x]> mac mini so re en hit pa predragi :)
<CrazyLemon> shit*
<CrazyLemon> moj zotac pa ma in dvi in hdmi ter še dobiš zravn dvi2vga converter
<CrazyLemon> <3
<Sky[x]> dvi2vga je shit drgac :)
<Sky[x]> http://www.tvcables.co.uk/images//items/vga-to-dvi.jpg
<Sky[x]> evo tole dobis :D
<CrazyLemon> to je vga2dvi
<zdobersek1> zotac ...
<CrazyLemon> <3
<Sky[x]> oboje je to
<Sky[x]> odvisn kaj mas :D
<CrazyLemon> grem spat
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<zdobersek1> ?
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Gnome vs. KDE  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2439/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] david_ozura: xml editor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5111/new/posts/
 * sasa84- is away: I'm busy
<Grega> gmejl ne dela?
<Grumpek> men dela
<Grega> :((
<Grega> a mas http ali https?
<Grega> a, zdaj pa je
<Grega> ok, ni vecjih problemov :) grem se kopat :)
<Sky[x]> lol
<Grumpek> ne Mail app uporabljam :)
<Grumpek> se pravi IMAP
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> mal razmislam kaj bi su codat
<Sky[x]> ksna ideja
<Sky[x]> zdj sem mal tele CRMje v slo gledal
<Sky[x]> to se da fajn prodat sam vsen :)
<Sky[x]> prevelk projetk :>
<Grumpek> pejt SAP studirat :)
<Grumpek> se da fajn znanje prodat
<Sky[x]> kaj pa je to sploh ?
<Grumpek> !google SAP
<Pepelka> SAP Slovenija - SAP – Business Management Software Solutions ... http://www.sap.com/slovenia/index.epx
<Sky[x]> glih berem to
<Sky[x]> kak obi pa ti to na kratko opisal ?
<Grumpek> Shutup And Pay
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> kratko in jedernato
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Kako naj zaženem program na 4. delovni površini  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5118/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> pa tale SAP stran je res glupa
<Sky[x]> vsaj men
<Sky[x]> ne znajdem se na strani res
<Grumpek> sej je vse skup precej okorno
<Grumpek> sam je pa ze skorda standard pri teh zadevah
<Grumpek> like windows :)
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wgzc7qR3vvc&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> Intrix CRM je enostaven in učinkovit spletni program za upravljanje odnosov s strankami video      - YouTube
<Sky[x]> tole je super zadeva :)
<Grumpek> ja sam tole pa ni samo za stranke
<Grumpek> tole je pa vse
<Grumpek> od skladisca materijala preko proizvodnje, skladisca izdelka do trgovin in servisov
<Grumpek> sap je huge zadeva :)
<Grumpek> sej tut kosta tk :)
<Sky[x]> a mi das link kjer je ksn video o tem SAP sistemu ?
<Grumpek> a ni na youtubu nc ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1200-1: Quassel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1200-1/
<miha> dan
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<nafisa> tralala
<nafisa> hopsasa
<miha> :D
<Sky[x]> kva sem se spomnu zdj :>
<Sky[x]> nardis en iskalnik po bazah podjetja zdravn ti pa sprot parsa podjetja katera se isce iz bizi.si
<nafisa> a si se zarad mene spomnu? :D
<Sky[x]> folk searcha pa teb builda bazo podatkov :(
<Sky[x]> :)
<miha> Sky[x]: kak lahk zaupaš da ti klienti pošljejo prov?
<Sky[x]> keri klienti ?
<Sky[x]> ce bo en uporabnikov podjetje petrol ti sparsas vse iz bizi.si o petrolu in dodas v bazo
<Sky[x]> pa mu izpises ko bo drugi prisel bos pa imel ze v bazi
<Sky[x]> zdj nv a je kle kej spornega :)
<Sky[x]> ti uporabniku sam posredujes pdoatke iz bizi.si in lepo das vedt da so podatki iz bizi.si
<Sky[x]> tko kot ce bi en rss objavlal na svoji strani :)
<Sky[x]> ker da ti kups bazo podjetij tako kot jo ma bizi.si ni pocen :)
<Sky[x]> miha: tko bi lahko mel opensource bazo podjetij v slo :D
<miha> Sky[x]: ni opensource, Å¡e vedno je last bizi.si
<Sky[x]> em ja to je res
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem kak se ta iskalniik razlikuje od bizi.si :)
<CrazyLemon> torej ubistvu sam kopiraš bizi.si :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: kešira ga
<miha> mirror
<CrazyLemon> torej..kopira ga
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 / zdobersek / zdobersek$insertRandomValue !
<Sky[x]> kopiras ga in pridobis svojo bazo
<Sky[x]> ki jo pac lahko uporabis naprej v ozadju drugih zadev
<Sky[x]> sam pac zakonito ne bi blo naprej uporablat teh podatkov
<Sky[x]> ceprav lahko bi reku da si te podatke najdu na strani podjetij Č=
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> oni pa bi ti hitr pokazali tvoje queryje :)
<Sky[x]> res je
<Sky[x]> ampak ce uporabis proxye ti ne morjo :)
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa že zveniš k miha :)
<miha> Sky[x]: to je že kriminal, "nepooblaščena uporaba rač. storitev/vdor v strežnike"
<miha> pazi se
<miha> CrazyLemon: jst povedal, da je vse last bizi.si
<Sky[x]> sam proxy liste mas na spletu lepo ?
<miha> nism trdil da je to "moja opensource baza"
<Sky[x]> pol bi mogl uno stran tud zapret ?
<miha> Sky[x]: ti goljufas bizi.si.. nepooblasceno uporablas
<miha> za komercialn namen.. je kriminal
<miha> doh
<CrazyLemon> miha noben ni trdil...sam ti ponavadi praviš "*uporabiš proxy*" :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: jst bizi.si nism uporablu proxy, ker nimajo avtomatskega bananja. za google pa sm, ker majo :P
<miha> f*** google captcha
<Sky[x]> miha: si ga ze parsov kdaj ?
<miha> za bizi.si sm sam nežn timeout 10 al kolk sekund uporablu
<miha> Sky[x]: http://freenode.si/delo-crni-seznam/ sm
<Pepelka> Črna lista delodajalcev - Podatkovna baza
<Sky[x]>  aja to iz bizi.si parsas zanimivo :)
<miha> google sm spraševal po bizi.si strani s to cifro (matična št.)
<miha> bizi pa pač nežno odpiral te strani
<Sky[x]> hehe
<miha> google sm isto spraševal kot tle npr !forum wlan
<Pepelka> [11.04] Lenovo Ideapad s10-3 - Wlan ne dela (Stran 1) - Problemi s ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5022/
<miha> sam da bizi.si namest ubuntu.si
<miha> drugač pa ista koda :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Kako naj zaženem program na 4. delovni površini  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5118/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.forbes.com/2007/05/03/forbes-misery-index-oped-cx_ja_0503misery_slide_2.html najboljši smo!
<Pepelka> Most Taxed Nations -  Forbes.com
<zdobersek> vsaj neki!
<Sky[x]> http://blog.bonacarte.si/post/10042488113/bizaren-hack-kako-placati-subvencijo-brez-svojega
<Sky[x]> :)
<Pepelka> [Bizaren hack] Kako plačati subvencijo brez svojega telefona | Bonacarte
<CrazyLemon> nima vsak random telefon klica na čakanju :>
<CrazyLemon> pravtako nima vsak random telefon konferenčnega klica :>
<miha> !g blue box
<Pepelka> Blue Box Group http://www.bluebox.it/
<miha> !g blue box phone
<Pepelka> Blue box - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_box
<CrazyLemon> !g yellow box car
<Pepelka> Aeon Flux Capacitor - Yellow Boxcar Baby by collidingblakbus on ... http://soundcloud.com/collidingblakbus/aeon-flux-capacitor-yellow-1
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek why you ignorin' me boy?
 * miha zadnje dni igra silent hill 5: homecoming v wine
<miha> v glavnem dela, mal so teksture čudne, pa tu pa tam se sesuje
<miha> ampak ok, dela
<miha> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=16137&iTestingId=48946
<Pepelka> WineHQ  - Silent Hill V: Homecoming Retail / Steam
<miha> prejle se mi sesul glih mal pred save pointom, beda
<miha> oz ni se sesul, sam ni preklopl nazaj na pogled na igro, je blo fiksno kot pr "filmčkih" vmes
<miha> in seveda nism daleč prišu
<CrazyLemon> save points are for pussies!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: unignored
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ty
<CrazyLemon> plugin status?
<zdobersek> in the making
<zdobersek> -the
<CrazyLemon> ETA?
<zdobersek> ponedeljek
<Sky[x]> o cme to vidva ?
<CrazyLemon> o sexu
<CrazyLemon> :$
<zdobersek> no, CrazyLemon! zakaj morjo vsi vedet!
<CrazyLemon> če je pa prašal :/
<zdobersek> c-c-c-c ...
<CrazyLemon> preklet firetray
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga ne morejo developerji updejtat svoje plugine k pride nova različica vn
<CrazyLemon> :(
<Grega> hudici
<zdobersek> los diablos!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bug squashed!
<CrazyLemon> for each bug you squash three more show up!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> pac, zdej se da novica tud nazaj iz trasha prestavt v blog in se to pravilno prezrcali tud na forum.
<CrazyLemon> demo link pls
<CrazyLemon> <:>
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<zdobersek> hm, da bi ti link do mojga hosta devu ...
<CrazyLemon> a te je strah da bom tvoj ip zvedu? :))
<zdobersek> lolziez
<zdobersek> ce se povezem na svoj ip, me vrze na routerjev port
<CrazyLemon> a maš remote dostop omogočen na routerju ?
<CrazyLemon> nimaš
<CrazyLemon> torej boš mogu odpret port 80
<CrazyLemon> oz 1110 v tvojem primeru
<zdobersek> wtf
<zdobersek> clovek vohun
<zdobersek> vse si zapomni
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> and again...zbuildan firetray
<Sky[x]> a pa dela to sploh kej ?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne bi delal? :)
<Sky[x]> nv
<Sky[x]> neki si jamrov enkrt da ne dela ok
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker developer ne updejta plugina :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ga moram js buildat
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> nv ker film bi gledov danes
<CrazyLemon> js lih pogledal set up
<CrazyLemon> je ok...ni pa nič posebnega
<miha> hm mačka se z vžigalnikom igra.. lovi ga :)
<miha> lp
<Sky[x]> Special Austrian food.
<Sky[x]> Strudel, nudel and... knodel.
<Sky[x]> ta macka je sigurno pozigalec ! :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-11
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Gnome vs. KDE  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2439/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Besana tudi za LibreOffice  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5119/new/posts/
<napsy> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: xml editor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5111/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Gnome vs. KDE  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2439/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Gnome vs. KDE  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2439/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Gnome vs. KDE  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2439/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> wacap
<Sky[x]> oh nic ne dogaja :)
<CrazyLemon> true that
<Sky[x]> kej novga se bo treba zmislt pa zacet ustvarjat :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Gnome vs. KDE  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2439/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> fak sm se najedu
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: pejt raj kej na kolo :>
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM 2 fckin hot je
<CrazyLemon> pa nisem bil na kolesu hm...več k 2 tedna
<CrazyLemon> tko da sm čist vn padu :)
<LorD_DDooM> A tako :)
<LorD_DDooM> ccc
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdej enkrat verjetno grem na učko
<Sky[x]> gledam er telefon se zdj kej splaca kupt :>
<CrazyLemon> sam moram najt turco ter jo mailat "prevozu" :)
<LorD_DDooM> A to un maraton al kar tako'
<CrazyLemon> kar tako
<CrazyLemon> hm..22km vzpona
<CrazyLemon> ne zveni ravno obetavno :D
<LorD_DDooM> Zveni že...samo malo te stistne ko pomisliš na 22 km na onem soncu :p
<CrazyLemon> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_tO3Jk5oKg6I/TL8s0tsemQI/AAAAAAAAAig/qIjdbQb7oQg/s1600/2010-10-16+-+U%C4%8Dka+-+profil+poti.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sploh ni malo!
<CrazyLemon> sej..mogoče bo to pršlo pol enkrat proti koncu septembra..ko ne bo tako vroče :)
<Sky[x]> :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ti samo za grmom eno kolesarko počakaj, pa se ji v zavetrje prikradi...bo še prehitro minilo :P
<CrazyLemon> ni slaba ideja :>
<LorD_DDooM> Samo 20 km spusta se pa tudi fajn sliši
<LorD_DDooM> Bodo diski trpeli :>
<CrazyLemon> v-brakes
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo transmission ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.transmissionbt.com/content/
<CrazyLemon> NSFW
<Pepelka> Transmission
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> jst sem ga vcasih
<Sky[x]> kaj pa je ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj praviš da se .main-aside h3 doda margin-left: 40px
<zdobersek> to je v wordpressu, je tak?
<CrazyLemon> in nato #gce_widget-3-container prav tako margin-left 40px
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> prvo se gre za naslove v sidebaru
<CrazyLemon> drugo se gre za koledar
<zdobersek> sam da najdem ...
<CrazyLemon> pa v .main-aside h3 se zbriše "border-bottom: 1px dotted #DD4814;"
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/zaslonska_slika.png
<CrazyLemon> tako bi  zgledal
<zdobersek> mi ni vse
<zdobersek> c
<zdobersek> ni vec jasno, kam kej spada
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..še umsko zaostala oseba bi vedla da če piše koledar..in da če spodaj piše 22.sep 2011 ..potem to spada h koledarju :>
<zdobersek> oz. je z borderjem boljse, ker ti je kmal jasno, da je nad borderjem naslov, pod njim pa widget
<CrazyLemon> ni mi všeč border :/
<CrazyLemon> pa kdo je nazaj vrnu footer..ni več centriran
<zdobersek> jst nic kriv
<zdobersek> dejmo enkrat sred tedna, ko bo vec web-site-development-related-ljudi tule, tole razcistit, pa mogoc se to, ce bi ta pdf 'Likux na namizju' prestavl pod Prenose
<CrazyLemon> ne! matthai si zasluži mesto na prvi strani!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sej zdej enkrat bi mogli met sestanek
<miha> dan
<Sky[x]> dan
<Sky[x]> jst mam danes turnejo transformerjov :D
 * miha glih piše 'slovarček' pr diplomski ... več pojmov je not, kot sem mislil :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<miha> skor dve polni strani slovarčka
<miha> zdj mal pavze, pol pa uvod zrihtat :(
<Sky[x]> kdo prispeva testno bazo za tale ubuntu
<Sky[x]> da se mal poigram :)
<miha> ko berem ta slovarček se mi zdi mal ciničen :D
<miha> URL
<miha> mesto strani, datoteke, vira oziroma storitve, zapisano kot protokol://strežnik/pot
<miha> v glavnem, zabavno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] david_ozura: xml editor  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5111/new/posts/
<miha> "Kako se je končal tvoj prepir z ženo?"
<miha> "Na kolenih se je priplazila k meni."
<miha> "In kaj je rekla?"
<miha> "Pridi izpod postelje, pi*** ti materna, ali pa bom skupaj stolkla posteljo in tebe!"
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<zdobersek> brrb!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: !
<zdobersek> bazo je treba odpret.
<alyosha> CrazyLemon si nabavu tega tvojega zoltarja al ne?:D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Kako naj zaženem program na 4. delovni površini  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5118/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek definiraj "odpret"
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne..čakam €€
<CrazyLemon> ni bilo dovolj predplačila :)
<zdobersek> zoltar :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kdo bo pa tebi dal predplačilo?!
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zlo nerodno je vzpostavlat stran na novo
<zdobersek> ker je treba vse plugine vkljucit, teme nastavit ipd ...
<CrazyLemon> alyosha servis..kdo pa
<zdobersek> zato bi blo lepo, ce bi lahk bazo testnega serverja uporabljal
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Kako naj zaženem program na 4. delovni površini  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5118/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pa če uporabljaš testni server? :)
<CrazyLemon> ker odpiranje baze ne pride v poštev..ker so gor še druge strani
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pa kaj si delal ti da ti bojo plačali? pekara še vedno?:D
<zdobersek> ampak je problem, ker so v bazah nastavljeni URLji na URL crabdancea
<alyosha> in kaj te je tolko obsedu zdj ta
<alyosha> mikropc?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha valda človek..šefica tam je zakon
<CrazyLemon> in obsedu me je ker se ne sliši ter ne greje
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡e majhen je
<alyosha> ahh
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek uporabljaj testni  strežnik?
<alyosha> Å¡e vedno je navaden pc
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: crabdance?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja
<CrazyLemon> še kako vprašanje..če ni drugače odidem :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek glede baze se zmeni z alyosho..njegova debela rit ima crabdance
<CrazyLemon> ok..torej to je to...lejtr
<alyosha> CrazyLemon se bom usedu nate če ne boš priden:D
<alyosha> povej ti meni neki
<alyosha> rad bi naredu en ta kao paging ki zgleda tako < 1/20 >
<alyosha> in ta 1/20
<alyosha> to me muči
<alyosha> kako bi se temu reklo
<alyosha> da lahko pogooglam
<alyosha> ker ne najdem nič pametnega
<Sky[x]> to mas plugin za wp
<alyosha> ma jz rabim to tko...za nek custom page static brez kašnih CMS-jev zadaj
<alyosha> sj neki sem najdu
<alyosha> en jquery plugin
<alyosha> mislim da bo Å¡lo zdj
<alyosha> :D
<Sky[x]> dej link da vidn :)
<alyosha> http://dev.herr-schuessler.de/jquery/popeye/demo.html
<Pepelka> Demo | jQuery.popeye 2.1 | an inline lightbox alternative with slideshow
<alyosha> example 2
<alyosha> bi meni prišu prav
<alyosha> malo ko ga predelam:)
<Sky[x]> pa to je sam za slke
<Sky[x]> slike
<alyosha> ja sj
<alyosha> jz rabim za ene slike
<alyosha> en baner
<alyosha> ki se obračajo slike
<alyosha> in da so označene
<alyosha> tko kao
<Sky[x]> aja
<alyosha> 1/17
<alyosha> 2/17
<alyosha> in naprej nazaj da ma
<alyosha> to je use
<alyosha> :D
<Sky[x]> pa ti si o nekem pagingu govoru zato
<alyosha> ma nisem vedu točno kaj rabim:D
<alyosha> oz. kako bi se izrazu
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa se mi je zdelo kr uredu paging:D
<Sky[x]> http://jquery.malsup.com/cycle/
<Pepelka> JQuery Cycle Plugin
<Sky[x]> simple
<alyosha> ja to sem gledal
<alyosha> samo kako da nardim pol notri
<alyosha> ta kurac
<alyosha> da kaze sliko
<alyosha> 1/12
<alyosha> 1/13
<alyosha> mislim
<alyosha> 2/12
<alyosha> 3/12
<alyosha> itd
<alyosha> ker zdj sem anredu z tem cycle pluginom baner
<alyosha> in ma opcijo samo next prev
<alyosha> kar mi je ql
<alyosha> pol za to kao označitev slik
<alyosha> pa nevem kakobi rešu
<CrazyLemon> alyosha just give up
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ti givaj up
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> ucim se regex
<zdobersek> kako sem kul!
<CrazyLemon> caaaaaaaaar
<zdobersek> staari
<zdobersek> ufff
<zdobersek> kaj vse dam skoz za ta pejđ
<Sky[x]> a:)
<Sky[x]> dej povejte kva nej anrdim
<Sky[x]> zdj k sem si postavu vsaj wordpress ? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdj je bl mal za delat...faq rihta andrejm
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek rihta plugin za novice
<CrazyLemon> js ne delam nič
<zdobersek> :(
<CrazyLemon> tko da....piš na tist mail skupine
<CrazyLemon> če rabiš kaj narest
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ima andrejm kako idejo
<Sky[x]> poslano
<CrazyLemon> matr..ker podpis :>
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e dobr da nisi dal not velikost gat :p
<Sky[x]> uf sket sem pa poslov jst sploh
<CrazyLemon> z gmaila
<Sky[x]> aha morm dat se pravno obvestilo notr :)
<Sky[x]> tisto bo se 2x tok hehe :D
<OpenSourceCode> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<OpenSourceCode> ravnokar iz morja
<CrazyLemon> pol se pejt raj posušit..da ne zjebaš pcja
<OpenSourceCode> ni blema, prej kakšno sol dol sprat
<CrazyLemon> boooooring
<Sky[x]> tale pikca iz  hlo katre dons ma pa nek cudn sir gor :>
<Sky[x]> pica*
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> auh, home sweet home
<CrazyLemon> a ti tudi na morju bil? :)
<Grega> malo je blo treba it pospravit :)
<OpenSourceCode> :))
<CrazyLemon> da nista bila skupaj na morju??
<CrazyLemon> packa!
<Grega> pssst
<Grega> :)
<Grega> je nafisa rekla, da o tem ne rabim javno govorit
<CrazyLemon> a ona je tudi bila na morju?
<Grega> ne, ona ne potuje rada
<CrazyLemon> točno
<zdobersek> zzzzzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhh!
<CrazyLemon> WORD!
<CrazyLemon> tako mi je dougčas..da berem zotac reviewe :(
<zdobersek> jst pa lexerje gledam!
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxaD_trXwRE
<Pepelka> Lexical Scanning in Go - Rob Pike      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> teb je pa res dougčas
<OpenSourceCode> hahahaha kako pa zdobersek zabije
<OpenSourceCode> da se lahko vsi skrijemo
<zdobersek> lej, ti beres reviewe racunalnika, k ga bos itak nabavu! ampak ne zard komponent, ktere reviewi predelujejo, ampak izgleda! TO je zalostno!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni zaradi izgleda!
<zdobersek> vesde ne ...
<CrazyLemon> i'm not that superficial :/
<zdobersek> you're a little ficial.
<CrazyLemon> čeprav..moraš priznat da tist glowing krog je pretty hawt
<zdobersek> !g little stitious youtube
<Pepelka> MMmusing: a little stitious... http://mmmusing.blogspot.com/2007/10/little-stitious.html
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> !g michael scott little stitious youtube
<Pepelka> "The Office" Fun Run (2007) - Memorable  quotes http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1026035/quotes
<zdobersek> bls k pa odrezan rob na boxeeju
 * zdobersek se skrije
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakva ne more Pepelka iskat po youtubeu?
<zdobersek> !y justin bieber
<CrazyLemon> !g inurl:youtube.com little stitious
<Pepelka> Climbing‏ - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=33589D2EE99AB002
<CrazyLemon> !g inurl:youtube.com michael scott little stitious
<Pepelka> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=_mxcSriqe98&amp;page=1
<zdobersek> ooooh, fancy.
<CrazyLemon> anyway
<CrazyLemon> boxee je tudi kul
<CrazyLemon> tak alien design
<zdobersek> ampak napram zotacu .. ?
<CrazyLemon> dražji je
<CrazyLemon> pa nima tok priključkov
<CrazyLemon> pa intelov cpu ma
<CrazyLemon> *puke* :p
<CrazyLemon> pa emmm.....baje nima diska
<CrazyLemon> tko da..sam sd kartice/usb diski
<CrazyLemon> lame :)
<CrazyLemon> bi ga pa mel za HTPC :)
<CrazyLemon> If you use a computer for Browsing the web (or the inter web as parents call it), playing music, watching videos, light editing of pictures, iTunes, HD content, Syncing your phone, emails and just general computer tasks, then the Zotac ZBOX Plus AD02 would make a great choice, it handles all of those tasks with relative ease and will surprise you.
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t483486
<Pepelka> ZOTAC ZBOX AD02 @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> vidiš...teya ve kaj je dobro!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> teya ?
<Grumpek> to zotac gajbo sem jaz tut gledu
<Grumpek> pa me ni prepricala :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> crazy je cist in love :P
<Grumpek> opazam ja
<Grumpek> men pa je tk enmal lame
<Grumpek> verjetno zato ker mi bolj sedejo klasicne linije :)
<bogdanov> joo
<bogdanov> :D
<Grega> Dear girls: The sooner one of you bites the bullet and becomes my girlfriend, the sooner I leave the rest of you alone.
<napsy> http://www.rsteam.si/o-podjetju/zaposlitev/
<Pepelka> RSteam d.o.o.  &raquo; Zaposlitev
<napsy> ce isce kdo python/php sluzbo
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-03
<uni4dfx> Kje ste vsi madona
<zdobersek> kuga je.
<uni4dfx> Nč posebnga, mal skrbim za vas! :)
<zdobersek> hvala lepa!
<sasa84> jou
<uni4dfx> oj sasa84
<sasa84> jutro uni4dfx :)
<uni4dfx> sasa84, hehe tle je že 4 ura :D
<sasa84> ja kje pa si uni4dfx ? ;)
<uni4dfx> v koreji
<sasa84> S al J? :)
<sasa84> verjetno J... v severni bi težko tko visel na netu :P
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> no kidding eh
<uni4dfx> sm pa vidu severno
<uni4dfx> je tle čist bliz
<uni4dfx> pol ure stran
<sasa84> pa 3/4 vojske na meji :)
<uni4dfx> pa niti ne
<uni4dfx> tiste stolpe majo povsod
<uni4dfx> precej jih je tud praznih
<sasa84> aha
<sasa84> a je galaxy tm kej cenej? :P
<uni4dfx> dražji
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> sam ga dobiš na obroke brez obresti
<sasa84> :)
<uni4dfx> sasa84, kaj novega v slo
<sasa84> uni4dfx, ma nč... šola se ej začela :)
<uni4dfx> oh
<sasa84> uni4dfx, aja... šola se zdej začenja ob bolj "humani uri"...8:20 :)))
<uni4dfx> sasa84, kako je blo pa prej
<sasa84> ob 8h
<uni4dfx> lol
<sasa84> zdej pa grem jst počas v LJ :)
<sasa84> morm babico pelat :)
<sasa84> papa
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga pa počne tip v koreji :D
<CrazyLemon> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/09/02/heres-samsung-flew-bloggers-halfway-around-world-threatened-leave/
<Pepelka> Say Hello to Samsung's Fanboy Factory - The Mobilers Program
<dz0ny> za Å¡tromarje http://bellard.org/lte/
<Pepelka> LTE Base Station Software
<dz0ny> en test kaj vam napiše pod regija http://freegeoip.net/static/index.html
<Pepelka> freegeoip.net: FREE IP Geolocation Web Service
<sasa84> Country	Slovenia(SI)
<sasa84> Region	Bohinj(04)
<sasa84> City	Sempeter
<sasa84> :S
<marinka> Meni napise samo Slovenia.
<marinka> Imajo sosedje skrito vse, ker so resna firma :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni se Å¡e spremenilo :)
<CrazyLemon> čez kak mesec dva
<CrazyLemon> da vsi updejtajo svojo bazo :)
<dz0ny> mah fb ne bo nikoli, italjani mi je lepo razložil da oni uporabljajo on $m bazo za geoip, ta pa od ene sec firme
<dz0ny> pa to ni samo za geip
<dz0ny> je tudi za kraje, ki so drugej pa ga mroaš v bohinj dat ker druge slo občine ne najde
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj ti tukaj piše https://www.maxmind.com/app/locate_my_ip
<Pepelka> MaxMind - GeoIP for your IP address
<dz0ny> bohinj
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> na lugos mail listi je bila debata o tem
<dz0ny> bz a ne?
<CrazyLemon> dober mesec nazaj
<CrazyLemon> in je bil reply
<CrazyLemon> "Thank you very much for bringing this to our attention. I've passed your e-mail
<CrazyLemon> on to our developers, and they are working on a fix for this issue, but it may
<CrazyLemon> take a few weeks before any changes are reflected in the database."
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..zadeva se bo popravla :)
<dz0ny> mislim da so napake 2 ena je ip baza, iz te ip baze so verjetno pobrali kraje. Dvomim da bojo kdaj oboje posodobili
<dz0ny> jaz uporablajm kar reverse dns
<dz0ny> ni druge za slovenijo
<dz0ny> vsaj za fbi se mi ni bat, bodo vsaj falili bajto in tam nekje v jezeru naredili akcijo
<dz0ny> d:
<dz0ny> še en test če ste za kaj vam prikaže tukaj http://remote.12dt.com/lookup.php ? ni potrebno kraja samo ali vam približno izda podatke o lokaciji
<Pepelka> Reverse DNS Lookup
<dz0ny> recimo meni loz.kabelnet.net
<dz0ny> kar je v radiju 10km, top
<zdobersek> ?!
<lynxlynxlynx> .
<zdobersek> 芫
<lynxlynxlynx> volčin :D
<micoka_12> /window splitv 50
<CrazyLemon> failed
<sajkec> lp
<sajkec> a je ze kdo opazil, da linki pod ubuntu.si/povezave/ ne delajo, vsaj vecina
<sajkec> Edino za Lubuntu, pa ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS ter ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS server delujejo
<CrazyLemon> ti si opazil!
<CrazyLemon> bravo!
<CrazyLemon> zadel si 1.000.000 €
<CrazyLemon> ampak ker nimam dovolj sredstev na računu..mi nakaži 10.000€ in ti js takoj po tem nakažem 1mio €!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sajkec> seveda
<sajkec> daj mi sporoci TRR imam ravno klik odprt pa 10000 prevec na racunu
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon je danes dobre volje
<uni4dfx> wat happen
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx you korean faka
<CrazyLemon> kaj počneš tam :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kulturno enricham korejke :D
<uni4dfx> pr punci sm drgač :P
<CrazyLemon> sajkec tako
<CrazyLemon> povezave sedaj delujejo
<CrazyLemon> hvala ker si sporočil
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx korejka?
<uni4dfx> mhm
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx you korean faka
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> literally lol
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx dej ti men povej
<CrazyLemon> a ma kakšne frendice punca?? :P
<uni4dfx> haha
 * CrazyLemon wannabe korean faka
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> normalno
<uni4dfx> in ne zajebavam se če ti rečem da so to najbol easy babe na svetu :D
<uni4dfx> na avionu sm govoru z eno
<uni4dfx> 2 minute
<uni4dfx> in mi je dala cifro XD
<CrazyLemon> dej ti men pokaži par fotk od frendic
<CrazyLemon> da vidim js o čem je govora
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> bom pogledu če mam kej na laptopu
<CrazyLemon> doitnao
<CrazyLemon> kok pa kaj stane do prideš v korejo in nazaj v slo?
<CrazyLemon> 1500?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon, 650
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx povratna?
<CrazyLemon> a sam?
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> sam morš vredu datum zbrat
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa hrana pa to? dražja kot pri nas?
<CrazyLemon> al ješ sam riž? :P
<uni4dfx> cene so zlo podobne našim
<uni4dfx> sam riž? far from it, ful dobro hrano majo
<CrazyLemon> fajn pol..zdaj sam še kakšno pripelji s sabo v slovenijo pa smo zmenjeni
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> p.s. schoolgirl outfit mandatory :>
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon, eh njihove uniforme niso tok zanimive
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1552-1: OpenStack Keystone vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1552-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1551-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1551-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1552-1: OpenStack Keystone vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1552-1/
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx bomo že zrihtal tapravo uniformo..naj te to ne skrbi :D
<kubanc> a kdo ve kako se spremeni port za remote desktop connection?
<kubanc> z use_alternative_port ter alternative port=enable mi ne deluje
<CrazyLemon> kubanc i told you once and i'll tell you again.. gconf-editor si dej gor pa naklikaj to v dveh sekundah :)
<dz0ny> kaj bi pa rad dosegel? še vedno lahko narediš port forward na ruterju
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, al mi ne deluje
<kubanc> to je problem
<CrazyLemon> kubanc pol neki ne delaš prav :)
<kubanc> sej sm nastimal alternative port na vrednost ter user alternative port na TRUE
<CrazyLemon> ma pusti to alternative
<CrazyLemon> ti kr direkt port spremeni
<lynxlynxlynx> oh regex, why you so mean
<kubanc> ja al porta 5900 ne najde..
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: problems?
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e sam sem si kriv
<dz0ny> ti ne rata al kaj drugega?
<lynxlynxlynx> sem si rekel, če ti rata na hitro zdraftat, potem ponuci sed
<lynxlynxlynx> in je uspelo, samo potem za spreminjanje datoteke (napram samo printu) ne dela
<lynxlynxlynx> in se bodeva že neki časa
<dz0ny> pol v python naredi al pa nečim drugim, sem ravno zadnjič obupal python 5 minut
<lynxlynxlynx> tolk hudo pa še ni, da bi šel iterativno reševat
<lynxlynxlynx> pa če že, bi najbrž awk
<CrazyLemon> kubanc
<CrazyLemon> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:6666            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1411/vino-server
<lynxlynxlynx> echo -e '1\n2\n3\n\n4\n5\n\n6' | sed -n "/^\S\S*$/ { H; }; /^\s*$/ {x; p; s/5/AAA/gp}; $ { s/.*/\n&/p }" # to je bil draft: podvojit določen blok in spremenit kopijo
<CrazyLemon> kubanc pa si kliknil 'enable' ?? :>
<lynxlynxlynx> krasno dela :)
<kubanc> remote desktop je enabled zato ker se lahko povezem. Samo ko bi rad nastavil drug port se noce povezat...
<CrazyLemon> kubanc dej naredi 'netstat -tupan |grep vino'
<kubanc> vse je na portih 5900
<CrazyLemon> vse? dva bi mogla bit
<kubanc> aja sory
<kubanc> 5800
<CrazyLemon> torej..dela :)
<dz0ny> http://nicolargo.github.com/glances/
<Pepelka> Glances by nicolargo
<dz0ny> vsi osnovni podatki o sitemu preko cli
<dz0ny> AJA PA PREK PIP JE TREBA NAMESTIT SAJ NE OBSTAJA ZA PRECISE PAKET
<dz0ny> pardon
<CrazyLemon> kok si glasn :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a kdaj rabiš vse to gledat skupaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> 3/4 je top
<dz0ny> jaz uporabljam htop, zlgeda pa to bolj uporabno ker ti kaže še napake v jedru
<dz0ny> hm očitno indicator sple leka memory http://screencloud.net/v/ez0A
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dz0ny> spet*
<lynxlynxlynx> napake v jedru? oO
<dz0ny> recimo warning: 67.23.164.16: hostname unknown.static.avl.netriplex.com verification failed: Name or service not known al pa error starting up disk queue, using pure in-memory mode [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2036 ]
<Pepelka> Information &bull; MonitorWare Knowledge Base
<dz0ny> sploh za vpn, hiter pregled kadar se kaj čudnega dogaja
<dz0ny> kitaj masovno na smtp povezuje, indijc masovno na wp prijavlja, zmankuje rama itd
<dz0ny> pardon vps, eh te ure
<dz0ny> ne vem več kaj je kaj
<sasa84> ps: pa kakšna jajca so pa immortals...jao :S
<sasa84> hotla sm gledat en tak dobr film... sandali+meč+ščit... jaaajca!
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej kakšnega kitajskega
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zahtevna si..sandali, meč, ščit ter jajca
<CrazyLemon> mogoče kak old pron
<lynxlynxlynx> kleopatra
<dz0ny> sasa84: spartacus si pogledala?
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, a kleoptatro z elizabetko Å¡e?
<sasa84> dz0ny, Å¡partaka iz 60tih?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> a so sploh naredil kak remake?
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, dobra ideja...že fuuul let ga nism vidla
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2CqtNeRK_w btw top film leta zaenkrat Cloud Atlas (izide oktobra)
<Pepelka> Spartacus: Blood and Sand - Official HD Trailer      - YouTube
<dz0ny> na žalost je glavni igralc umrl za rakom, so pa posneli nadaljevanje ampak z drugim igralcem
<sasa84> dz0ny, a tist Å¡partak k je na hbo?
<sasa84> nadaljevanke?
<dz0ny> sasa84: ne vem če je na hbo ker je start konkurenčna firma
<dz0ny> starz
<dz0ny> mislim da ni bilo to nikjer na tv
<dz0ny> lahko se pa motim ker ne gledam tv
<sasa84> dz0ny, pa lansk let so to mel nekje na ... ma če ni blo res hbo
<sasa84> 1x lansk let sm slučajn to 2x gledala, k nism vedla kwa to sploh je... in mi je blo kr neki :)
<lynxlynxlynx> več jih je
<lynxlynxlynx> ena serija je bla, k'je un luka srbski iz urgence ga Å¡pilal
<CrazyLemon> uh..tist je bil obup :D
<CrazyLemon> in luka je from kroejša :)
<zdobersek> goran visnja
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, ma so bli isti igralci k pr tem Å¡partaku, k je zdej hit
<lynxlynxlynx> aha
<dz0ny> btw še en film na pašnikih Compliance (un po resničnih dogodkih) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdONydDX44I
<Pepelka> Compliance Official Trailer #1 (2012) Independent Movie HD      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> žalostno da je to true story
<CrazyLemon> stupid americans
<sasa84> ej dz0ny ?? a je žena od unga gospodarja, k ma te gladiatorje...a je to xena?
<dz0ny> jp tale http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/3700000/xena-xena-warrior-princess-3778653-1200-900.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> lucy lawless
<lynxlynxlynx> prov primerno ime za tako barbarko
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<dz0ny> sasa84: btw tale dva http://youtu.be/6Zu0yYV2uYs?t=1m3s sta popularna pr ladies
<Pepelka> Suits (TV Series 2011) Trailer - (Official Exclusive)      - YouTube
<sasa84> dz0ny, noup, not maj stajl :P
<CrazyLemon> suits FTW
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne sam pri ladies!!!1
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ej, ne boste verjel kter tip je pa men čist hud
<CrazyLemon> res sta faci :D
<sasa84> rowan atkinson
<dz0ny> fiž
<CrazyLemon> ti si itak čudna
<dz0ny> ol
<CrazyLemon> Å¡vedi..pa mr. bean
<sasa84> res palim na starejše no...
<CrazyLemon> weirdo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOOOL
<sasa84> atkinson mi je pa res Å¡armanten
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jp rachel is geeky lovely
<CrazyLemon> Dear Google engineering, please fix bugs in google chrome for android, because i can't watch porno without flash player in my asus transformer.﻿
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny uff..rachel...mijau
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tudi tista bjonda 'ex' je v redu :>
<lynxlynxlynx> asus transformer >>
<sasa84> dz0ny, kera rachel?
<dz0ny> sasa84: aha že vem ker bo potem zate, longmire tip star, šarmanten, ne zna z ženskami itd
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1620783/ tale rachel
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka> Meghan Markle - IMDb
<sasa84> luštna
<sasa84> dz0ny, taki stari ponavad znajo z ženskami :P
<CrazyLemon> v nanizanki je še bl lušna :)
<sasa84> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2605345/
<Pepelka> Gemma Arterton - IMDb
<sasa84> tale tud ni slaba... včer sm jo v filmu vidla
<sasa84> oči ma fuul zanimive
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> take
<CrazyLemon> "i kill you"
<CrazyLemon> oči ma
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> lohk bi šla na čik pavzo
<dz0ny> eh rdečelaske  http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3310211/
<Pepelka> Rose Leslie - IMDb
<CrazyLemon> uh..če naštevamo rdečelaske
<CrazyLemon> ne moreš mimo tiste iz
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1553-1: OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1553-1/
<CrazyLemon> kaj je že tista nanizanka
<sasa84> naša mala klinika? :P
<sasa84> tvoji, moji, sosedovi? :P
<CrazyLemon> http://spinoff.comicbookresources.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/christina-hendricks2.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> lol mad men
<CrazyLemon> mad men!
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<dz0ny> men are mad after seeing this
<CrazyLemon> tudi js bi ratal mad če bi delal ob taki tajnici :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: itak skos stock pijejo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, big bubis
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah..drugač bi vsi okrog z bonerjem hodili :))))))
<dz0ny> aja http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTM4NTUwNzY4NF5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwNjEzNjIxOA@@._V1._SX640_SY433_.jpg cutest girls
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mhm :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak je overall huda :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tadruga je lepša kot rosie :)
<dz0ny> dargon lady se ve:)
<dz0ny> v glavnem, obe so moj letnik :)
<CrazyLemon> uuu omenjamo hude bejbe
<CrazyLemon> in nobeden ni omenu penny!!!
<CrazyLemon> ffs1
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> a z bbt
<CrazyLemon> jp
<dz0ny> mah una glih ni nevem kak, blondinka pač
<CrazyLemon> huda je :)
<dz0ny> v kategorijo Stane Katič spada (Castle)
<sasa84> una od castla ni slaba
<CrazyLemon> eh
<CrazyLemon> average
<sasa84> pa pr csi miami so tud hude
<CrazyLemon> u ja
<CrazyLemon> bjonda!
<CrazyLemon> mlada!
<CrazyLemon> fajn!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> ^^
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> ni je
 * CrazyLemon confused
<dz0ny> pa ne pozabit na zoey deschanel, Grace Potter ...
<CrazyLemon> zoey je hot..grace pa ne vem kdo je
<CrazyLemon> uuuuu
<CrazyLemon> mila !
<CrazyLemon> miiiiiiiiiijaaaaaaau
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOxwveMaaZA bjonda
<Pepelka> Grace Potter and The Nocturnals - "White Rabbit" LIVE      - YouTube
<dz0ny> glas in stas, obe z zoey
<CrazyLemon> not bad..not bad :)
<sasa84> mila kunis CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 katera le?!?!?
<sasa84> huda, res huda
<sasa84> !!!
<sasa84> evo CrazyLemon, kle se res ujameva... hud
<sasa84> huda*
<dz0ny> baje da bo kmalu poroka http://img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/ashton-kutcher-calls-mila-kunis-little-wife__oPt.jpg
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne bo!!!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: btw kdaj bo sestanek
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny konc septembra
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a če morva izbirat med mr. beanom pa milo? :P
<sasa84> šibam pančat
<sasa84> pridkani bodte
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti pa Å¡e posebej
<CrazyLemon> gud najt o/
<sasa84> gudi najti CrazyŁemon
<sasa84> cmokaaa :)))))))))
<sasa84> <3
<sasa84> kaj Å¡e lohk dam? ma dost je :)))
<sasa84> noč ;)
<dz0ny> džizs http://enenews.com/tepco-releases-badly-altered-image-unit-4-photo
<Pepelka> Must See: Tepco releases badly altered image of Fukushima Unit 4 (PHOTO)
<CrazyLemon> MI3
<CrazyLemon> MIB3*
<CrazyLemon> je rahlo razočaranje
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-04
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: raspberry pi, najbrz nikjer v SLO?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pri alyoshi je
<zdobersek> a prodaja?
<CrazyLemon> dvomim
<zdobersek> od kod je dobil?
<CrazyLemon> jah..z raspberrypi.org
<CrazyLemon> s kje le
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> nabijejo potem se postnino na prek $50
<zdobersek> banda.
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> sej ti takoj napiše
<CrazyLemon> kok je
<CrazyLemon> skupaj s poštnino
<zdobersek> ja, prek $50
<CrazyLemon> ja no..to je ~44€
<zdobersek> ja, ampak pi je od tega $25
<zdobersek> al prodajajo sam se B modele?
<CrazyLemon> ni 25$     koji k gledaš cene v $
<zdobersek> http://www.google.si/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CC4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.raspberrypi.org%2F&ei=qbxFUNC6Muuk4AST7YHYBQ&usg=AFQjCNEBMoebclm0Gk0LCZIStJbF04U1cQ&sig2=A9Gdohymd0KtMhebNvNeRw
<zdobersek> Pepelka: wtf
<zdobersek> http://www.raspberrypi.org/faqs
<Pepelka> FAQs  | Raspberry Pi
<zdobersek> An ARM GNU/Linux box for $25. Take a byte!
<CrazyLemon> Order today for expected delivery within 3 weeks.
<CrazyLemon> 33 British pounds = 41.5685404 Euros
<CrazyLemon> vse skupaj s poštnino
<zdobersek> mah, bo ze.
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/305003_10151251683332652_914429599_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> word
<zdobersek> u a stoner?!
<CrazyLemon> no
<CrazyLemon> but i be trippin' if i hear police sirens
<zdobersek> we all be trippin'
<zdobersek> some be trippin' causal, some be trippin' to jail
<zdobersek> <3 regez
<zdobersek> regex*
<zdobersek> ... dokler se ga spet ne pozabi :/
<CrazyLemon> math boy..lets sajbr
<uni4dfx> I love this country.
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx of course you do..its full of korean girls :>
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon, brez heca, na TV sploh ne spustijo če ni 10/10 :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx koga ne spustijo na tv?
<uni4dfx> tko k pr nas k maš razne stare babe na 24ur
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> bejbe :D
<uni4dfx> pač na TVju novice pa vreme pa to
<uni4dfx> karkol
<uni4dfx> če ni 10/10 ne more na TV
<uni4dfx> pika
<CrazyLemon> bo treba it v korejo..ni druge :D
<uni4dfx> pa njihova mentaliteta jao
<uni4dfx> če prevaraš punco si car, če punca tebe je pa prasica itd XD
<CrazyLemon> to je povsod :))
<uni4dfx> ma je mal drgač , sej boš vidu :D
<CrazyLemon> drugo leto..ko diplomiram :P
<uni4dfx> sej korejci so drgač ful carji ampak majo včas take izpade lol
<CrazyLemon> a znajo govorit angleško..al bl ne? :)
<uni4dfx> včeri sm vidu en je biu s punco v kafiču
<uni4dfx> ona njega tm kliče prid sm že enkrat on pa gleda po TVju tm ene bejbe XD
<uni4dfx> pa ji tko še pokaže "dej počak no lol" kao this is important
<uni4dfx> also 99% jih je ful suhcanih pa še več jih okol hod v kratkih hlačkah :D
<uni4dfx> in mislm res kratkih hehe
<uni4dfx> ampak angleščina je pa kr problem ja
<uni4dfx> lahko kr predvidevaš da ne znajo
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit.. kako se pol sporazumevaš? kupiš galaxy notea in narišeš tisto kar želiš??? :>
<uni4dfx> 한국어 my friend
<CrazyLemon> korean saks :)
<uni4dfx> not really
<uni4dfx> kr kul jezik
<CrazyLemon> nč..lunch time
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: ti znaš korejsko? oO
<lynxlynxlynx> korejščina je drugač en od bolj enostavnih vzhodnih jezikov
<lynxlynxlynx> hieroglife sestavljaš iz osnovnih enot
<dz0ny> LorD_DDooM: meni so zahodne pisave kot brainfuck
<dz0ny> jbm in autocompleate
<lynxlynxlynx> torej naša?
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: meni so zahodne pisave kot brainfuck
<lynxlynxlynx> zahodne - latinične
<dz0ny> vzhodne jp dvojni fail
<dz0ny> berem to http://damijan.org/2012/09/03/update-je-mar-janez-jansa-nepristeven/
<Pepelka> Update: Je mar Janez Janša neprišteven? &laquo; damijan blog
<dz0ny> pa sem še jaz neprišteven
<lynxlynxlynx> :=)
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.gagbay.com/images/2012/04/learn_to_read_korean_in_15_minutes-71218.jpg
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: lol kot lego kocke
<dz0ny> ce se bi kdo učil go, http://www.golang-book.com/
<Pepelka> An Introduction to Programming in Go
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> napsy je mel svojo go lang stran
<CrazyLemon> kjer je imel nekaj o go langu v slovenščini
<lynxlynxlynx> ne obstaja več?
<CrazyLemon> nope.. golang.si ne obstaja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4259/
<Pepelka> Programski jezik Go, slovenska skupnost (Stran 1) - Programiranje - Ubuntu.si forum
<zdobersek> dve leti je kr dost casa, da stvar zamre.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/07/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<CrazyLemon> torej Å¡e letos je o tem govoru :)
<zdobersek> uf, januar.
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima
<CrazyLemon> @savicdomen
<CrazyLemon> Iščem enega frej wordpress developerja za dvodnevni projekt. Share nao.
<zdobersek> jst sem enkrat en plugin napisu ... mogoce ...
<CrazyLemon> ti si enkrat pol plugina napisu
<zdobersek> half plugin is better than no plugin!
<dz0ny> damm go, ima kdo kaj pojma ene stvari ne Å¡tekam?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny @napsy @twitter :)
<CrazyLemon> če ne bo pisal o tem kako lajf saks..ti bo z veseljem pomagal :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sem pogruntal, assumptions vedno tepejo
<dz0ny> v glavnem vsem znani for c go ni isto kot v c, nadomešča ga select
<dz0ny> for in c !== for in go; for in c == select in go
<lynxlynxlynx> in kaj je for?
<dz0ny> tako kot v c ga lahko uporabljaš za blocking loop, vendar ne kadar uporabljaš subrutine v subrutini v tem primeru moraš uporabiti select
<dz0ny> v low leveh hardware velikokrat narediš inicializacijo v main, nato pa neko delo v while ali pa for če ne rabiš nič
<dz0ny> level*
<dz0ny> pišem pa shoutcast icecast/icecast server za arm
<dz0ny> v go
<dz0ny> novi smernice za appe v ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevUploadProcess
<Pepelka> AppDevUploadProcess - Ubuntu Wiki
<Tadej_> ppl a ma kdo od vas handle na ircnetu Schrodinger?
<CrazyLemon> not me .. mogoče zdobersek ..on mi zveni kot schrodinger
<zdobersek> ne.
<Jork> čer
<sasa84> oj Jork
<Jork> oj
<Jork> kako kej?
<CrazyLemon>  zeh
<sasa84> nočkoo ,)
<sasa84> ;)
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-05
<lynxlynxlynx> woah, eu uporablja jenkins za continuous integration
<zdobersek> eu?
<lynxlynxlynx> eea / eionet
<lynxlynxlynx> software pa na voljo prek svn pod mpl in cc-by
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: edino prav, btw včeraj sem dal link o novostih v ubuntu app store, kjer se bo sedaj tudi uporabljalo ci za vse objave, posodobitve. 12.10 pa ima to lokalno pri namestitvi iz nezanesljivih virov
<lynxlynxlynx> na eu ravni je to itak že uzakonjeno
<lynxlynxlynx> sam Å¡e ni dovolj prijel
<lynxlynxlynx> če samo pomisliš, toliko držav in vsak podoben urad rabi podoben software
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: :d e-uprava, kjer so ci uporabniki
<lynxlynxlynx> ?
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: sistem za prijavo davkov, prispevkov itd. So taho luknjasti da, da ker stvar ne dela vedno dobiš opravičila da lahko poročaš kasneje
<lynxlynxlynx> aja to
<dz0ny> ker na software strani nimajo ci (verjento sploh nimajo nobenih testov)
<lynxlynxlynx> sam res
<lynxlynxlynx> že e-student je tak, da te je groza, da ga je razvijala top slovenska firma
<dz0ny> in so potem uporabniki ci, potem pa kličeš agente pa pravijo ja gospod ne delate prav :)
<lynxlynxlynx> itjevci Å¡e vedno zlahka nategujejo
<dz0ny> tisto je usabilty (interacrion design)
<dz0ny> interaction design*
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ni bil samo ui/ux
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: samo da so denar nakazali
<lynxlynxlynx> si kar predstavljam, da so jim Å¡tudentje to delali :)
<dz0ny> seveda drugače ne bi bilo zaslužka
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: kje delaš da si naletel na eea / eionet
<lynxlynxlynx> poznam že dolgo, ampak je trenutno delo tud povezano, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> ena okoljevarstvena organizacija
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1554-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1554-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1555-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1555-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1554-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1554-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1555-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1555-1/
<lynxlynxlynx> pepelka fasala alzheimerjevo?
<zdobersek> isce cevelj, pa ne najde :>
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: pobira z rss? mogoče je kdo kaj popravljal pa se je rss date spremenil
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče
<miha__> dan
<lynxlynxlynx> oj ;)
<marko-_-> o miha__
<marko-_-> oktobra pa pridem v mb :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: Re: problem z namestitvijo programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38728/#p38728
<CrazyLemon> oooh
<CrazyLemon> it works
<CrazyLemon> ne se hecat :)
<miha> :p
<miha> ne vem, zgleda ob neki napaki kak rss thread crkne
<miha> moral bi sicer bil  while(true) { try { } catch (Exception e) {}}
<miha> ampak
<miha> kaj vem očitno nečesa ne vidim
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] filip007: Re: Me TV  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38729/#p38729
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: problem z namestitvijo programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38730/#p38730
<marko-_-> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/260056_397518010302116_235514845_n.jpg
<marko-_-> to mi je zdaj malo razneslo možgane
<miha> ja
<miha> modro ane
<marko-_-> miha, niti ne tako modro kot globoko
<marko-_-> dejansko nisem nikoli tako pogledal na stvar :)
<lynxlynxlynx> delno je krivo zato tudi dejstvo, da imamo izkrivljeno predstavo o tem kaj je vse življenje
<lynxlynxlynx> zemlja nas komot preživi, pa če ostanejo samo honey badgers al pa bakterije
<marko-_-> tako je
<zdobersek> LOL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2n96DQgxAk
<Seniorita> 高雄榮總假車禍 2012/08/23 (fake car accident)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<marko-_-> haha
<maxipin> a obstaja kak software, da bi ti gor naložil eno sliko in ti potem išče vse zadetke/osebe na to sliko?
<lynxlynxlynx> zavarovalniške finte
<CrazyLemon> maxipin išče kaj ? kje?
<dz0ny> maxpin obstaja http://www.tineye.com/
<Seniorita> TinEye Reverse Image Search
<dz0ny> sploh za kakšne nagradne igre uporabno, ker so itak slo marketing lame in kopirajo od drugih (niti trohice ideje nimajo)
<CrazyLemon> torej v bistvu..google image search :)
<dz0ny> jp samo mu daš eno slikco in on ti najde kje se nahaja podobna ali pa ista
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: s to razliko da na google ne moreš upload slike
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sure you can
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202012-09-05%2022%3A05%3A05.png
<dz0ny> u pa res nisem vedel, očitno sem bolj lame od marketing pipl
<CrazyLemon> sramota!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> raspi alternativa http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://cubieboard.org/&hl=sl&safe=off&prmd=imvns&strip=1
<Seniorita> cubieboard.org
<dz0ny> stranj ej poda takim navalom da je dol padla
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> sam je malce bolša alternativa
<dz0ny> :) http://linux-sunxi.org/Cubieboard slikce pa to ker brez njih ne gre
<Seniorita> Cubieboard - linux-sunxi
<dz0ny> všeč mi je da ima dejansko malce večji gpio
<dz0ny> 96 le teh, ker raspi je bl kewl glede tega
<CrazyLemon> meni je všeč ker je dejansko nek uporaben ram gor :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tudi to pa očitno ima neon extension kar naredi mpeg2/xvid/divx dekodiranje dejansko uporabno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny že..ampak nekje sem bral da samo android zna uporabit ta neon extension
<dz0ny> ja zato ker ni napisanega Å¡e nobenega odkodirnika, to je bolj feture cpu jedra tako kot SSE, MXC itd
<CrazyLemon> http://vimeo.com/48853768
<Seniorita> Tribunj, Croatia - Sunset  flying FPV on Vimeo
<CrazyLemon> tole je pretty badass :)
<dz0ny> feature*
<dz0ny> kul hd go pro kamera verjetno
<dz0ny> sem pa danes videl tole http://hackaday.com/2012/09/04/autonomous-plane-quadrotor-both-meet-the-atmos/ badass
<Seniorita> Autonomous Plane? Quadrotor? Both? Meet the ATMOS!  - Hack a Day
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če
<CrazyLemon> go pro je kar težka kamerca
<CrazyLemon> pa ni ravno za letala..ker je tudi dokaj velika
<CrazyLemon> mm..sem že vidu načrte za tako letalo
<CrazyLemon> eden iz slo. je snemal
<CrazyLemon> http://vimeo.com/47852295
<CrazyLemon> ouila
<Seniorita> Aeroworx showcase 1 on Vimeo
<CrazyLemon> spodaj imaš našteto opremo
<CrazyLemon>  emm
<CrazyLemon> pa je res go pro :D
<CrazyLemon> očitno ga je dal vn iz ohišja
<dz0ny> sosed snema to z predelano canon kamero (en sw lahko daš gor ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNdGDbreaXA&list=UUavDjixamq9gwlwwLhUDvTw&index=2&feature=plcp
<Seniorita> Aerovideo Babno Polje 15.1.2012      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> to je čist hudo
<CrazyLemon> sam oprema pa stane kr neki dnarja :)
<dz0ny> 2k+
<CrazyLemon> mhm..bi pa mel eno tako letalo..in bi letel po celi obali..wiii :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: Re: problem z namestitvijo programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38731/#p38731
<miha> damn, kaj pomen to v -dB pri wlan a je večji minus šibkejši signal al močnejši
 * miha n00b :D
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da manj je bolše
<miha> ja? :)
<miha> gledam kir kanal bi mel wlan da bi manj vn metal :)
<CrazyLemon> zato pa je
<CrazyLemon> wifi analyzer na androidu ;)
<miha> odlično. mi potrdil, da sm prov zbral. hvala :)
<maxipin> miha pojdi na 5ghz pa ti nebo ;)
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-06
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Me TV  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38732/#p38732
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: problem z namestitvijo programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38733/#p38733
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: Re: problem z namestitvijo programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38734/#p38734
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo za kak chrome extension, ki bi blokiral java applete ?
<dz0ny> adblock? click to enable al neki takšnega (dela tako kot v safariju), al pa onemogoči javo v chrome:plugins
<CrazyLemon> ma sm mislu brez chrome:plugins to rešit
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: problem z namestitvijo programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38735/#p38735
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: upokejenci :I preveč časa
<lynxlynxlynx> pfft, sudoku z označbami
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne - tale je kul :)
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da ve kaj so gonilniki etc... je dokaj "advanced" upokojenc :)
<dz0ny> :) ja sej je rekel da se je to z windowsov naučil
<dz0ny> tvout pa mora delati brez gonilnika
<dz0ny> aka kopira vga/dvi izhod
<Seniorita>  [COKS] Francoska nacionalna knjižnica sklenila pogodbo o razvoju in vzdrževanju rešitev, temelječih na odprtokodnih tehnologijah.  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1134
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38736/#p38736
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: problem z namestitvijo programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38737/#p38737
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38738/#p38738
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38739/#p38739
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: Re: problem z namestitvijo programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38740/#p38740
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: problem z namestitvijo programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38741/#p38741
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38742/#p38742
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38743/#p38743
<kubanc> kuga je zdej banda
<uni4dfx> kubanc pa neč
<uni4dfx> kej novga
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: kolk se v koreji gangnam style predvaja?
<uni4dfx> zdobersek na oglasnih zaslonih sred centra seula :D
<uni4dfx> i shit you not
<zdobersek> lol
<uni4dfx> tko k v filmih vidš, na unih največjih zgradbah :D
<zdobersek> kolk je pa potem flashmobov od tega, velik?
<uni4dfx> js nism vidu
<uni4dfx> verjetno tud je kej
<zdobersek> kolk si pa ti popularen kot zahodnjak?
<zdobersek> vas je dost tam?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je dokaj popularn..glede na to da je evropejski tič v povprečju večji k azijski :>
<zdobersek> ah ja, CrazyLemon ... takoj vse zreduciras na tice.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to je edini razlog zakaj bi bil uni4dfx popularen kot zahodnjak
<zdobersek> kaj pa ce je popularen zarad svojih oci!?
<zdobersek> ffs
<uni4dfx> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lepo te prosim!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: povej.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti bo kr uni4dfx
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj prosis?!
<uni4dfx> padajo na dnar, same kešpičke!
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx povej.. a padajo korejke na oči al na cm
<zdobersek> na premer oci? :>
<uni4dfx> odvisn drgač, niso vse v isti škatli
<zdobersek> kulk je pa bajs na 100 zensk?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you chubby chaser you :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: watch yo back.
<modelcek> rofl
<modelcek> tko je zdej en idiot u avtu pojacu radio do konca
<modelcek> in cele moste so slisale kako hodza poje
<CrazyLemon> a duhovnika ste mel v avtu??
<modelcek> lol ne
<modelcek> en model je spustil posnetek
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: Re: problem z namestitvijo programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38744/#p38744
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: problem z namestitvijo programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38745/#p38745
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1556-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1556-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-07
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1557-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1557-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1558-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1558-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38746/#p38746
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: problem z namestitvijo programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38747/#p38747
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ti obvladaš python?
<dz0ny> en nasvet rabim če imaš čas?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38748/#p38748
<lynxlynxlynx> dun ask to ask
<CrazyLemon> +1
<dz0ny> python decoratorji, kako ob definiranju shraniti tudi class, ker kolikor berem ta Å¡e ni ustvarjen ob definiranju metode
<dz0ny> ean ideja je preko func.__module__ najt kateri class vsebuje metodo
<dz0ny> drugi je preko global v sys.modules
<dz0ny> obstaja kakšna lepša varjanta?
<dz0ny> problem se namreč pojavi, ko dekorirano metodo kličeš (podatek o class nikjer ne obstaja)
<dz0ny> v ozadju je websocket server, ki ima na obeh straneh (brskalnik in python ustvari virtualno funkcijo)
<dz0ny> potem lahko kličeš iz python client.alert("Nativna funkcija v brskalniku") in obratno v js server.dekoriranametoda(window.chrome)
<dz0ny> ideja je iz http://nowjs.com/
<Seniorita> nowjs for Node - Directly call remote functions in Javascript
<dz0ny> samo tam je samo za js
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kter decorator ima metoda?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38749/#p38749
<dz0ny> custom made @server.http_callback
<dz0ny> zdobersek: tole je dekorator https://gist.github.com/3664800
<Seniorita> dz0ny's          gist: 3664800 &mdash; Gist
<zdobersek> hm ...
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kaj pa takle:
<zdobersek> ... sam da kodo uredim pa jo nekam prpopam ...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38750/#p38750
<zdobersek> dz0ny: https://gist.github.com/3665010
<Seniorita> zdobersek's          gist: 3665010 &mdash; Gist
<zdobersek> ubistvu zapelje kr mimo dekoratorjev, atribut (funkcijo) pa doloci v inicializatorju, ko mas na voljo __class__
<zdobersek> kaj mora cloveku rojit po glavi,  da zgresi uvoz na avtocesto in gre vozit v nasprotno smer?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ja to je drug načim, samo želim da se obvezno uporablja dekorator,
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38751/#p38751
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čisto nič..da bi mela kaj v glavi ne bi tega storila :)
<lupastro> da ne bom sam tarnal čez vse posodobitve na ubuntu 12.04....ko vidiš, da sam poišče gonilnike za epsona bx925 in brotherja mfc6890cdw in vse skupi instalira, te ne praša za nič in zadeva dela....
<CrazyLemon> lupastro yay for ubuntu! :))
<lupastro> ja res
<lupastro> tolkokrat sem se v službi dobesedno je**l dokler mi ni prišlo s temi tiskalniki, sem bil bolj jaz "jet" kot oni
<uni4dfx> too bad da je zravn unity
<lupastro> zdej pa sam klikneš...napišeš ip in....
<lupastro> ne uporabljam unity
<uni4dfx> lupastro včasih se je dal naštelat tko da si printerje sam prklopu in jih je sam zaznal tud prek mreže
<uni4dfx> če je nekdo v nek ubuntu komp v mreži vklopu nov printer se ti je na vseh ostalih ubuntu mašinah sam pojavu
<uni4dfx> avtomatsko
<lupastro> uni4dfx: to pa so mokre sanje! :D
<uni4dfx> lupastro jst mam tko, sam pol v 12.04 so vn fuknl te nastavitve in je to velik teži narest
<uni4dfx> prej si pa sam ene 2 klukce obklukov
<lupastro> žal prej nisem imel linux mašin v mreži...oz imaš prav, pri fat klientih je tudi tko, klienti pa so na 11.04
<lupastro> kolkor se spomnem nisem nobenega tiskalnika posebej Å¡telal....ma se ne spomnem
<uni4dfx> v 11.04 mislm da je Å¡e dost simpl
<uni4dfx> zdej pa ta gnome3 feature vandalizem uničuje vse funkcionalnosti
<lupastro> tolko se ne poglabljam kaj uničujejo, čeprav ne bi vedel kaj imajo točno od tega, da zakompliciraš zadeve.....meni so te distribucije ble ok, ker so ble bolj simpl kot druge
<uni4dfx> oni misljo da "poenostavljajo" zadeve
<uni4dfx> s tem ko odstranjujejo stvari k so po njihovem mnenju "too advanced"
<zdobersek> dz0ny: nimam vec dost idej ... IMO je pa glavno, da spravis v dekorator ta  __class__.
<dz0ny> uni4dfx and lupastro: saj gre http://screencloud.net/v/olto
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<uni4dfx> dz0ny ja v 11.04 sm do tega pršu v 12.04 pa pridem do tle samo prek terminala
<uni4dfx> hmm i could be wrong, lahko da so popravl
<dz0ny> zažeš tisaklniki greš pod strežnik nastavitve
<dz0ny> je tam kot prej
<uni4dfx> veš kaj me je zaj... to da je menu tm zgori in se sploh nism spomnu pogledat :D
<uni4dfx> a se da to kako popravt?
<uni4dfx> da bo menu na pravem mestu v oknu ne tm nek u 3pm?
<dz0ny> lahko si pa fancy pa dodaš še airprint pa google cloud print :)
<yang> tiskalnik issue, zakaj ne probas z cups-om ?
<dz0ny> hm obstaja nek blacklist za globlamenu v compiz
<dz0ny> globalmenu
<uni4dfx> got it
<uni4dfx> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/disable-the-global-menu-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<Seniorita> Disable the Global Menu in Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) | Liberian Geek
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sem naredil na drug način, tako da ne kličem več dekoratoraja ampak shranim funkcijo in modul
<dz0ny> much simplier :)
<zdobersek> al pa tko.
<zdobersek> tile dekoratorji, kolkr so fajn, je tole kr ovira.
<uni4dfx> kaj pa počneta?
<dz0ny> jp, glavni problem je da ko python nastavlaj metode ne pogleda če so te v class.
<dz0ny> ampak to stori ob klicu na metodo
<dz0ny> silly dynamically typed languages
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: mah en http && websocket server delam
<dz0ny> z dekoratorji :)
<jimmy> Lep pozdrav. Imam eno vprasanje. Ali ze obstaja kaksna verzija Ubuntu za tablicni pc? Na Ubuntu strani sem zasledil novice o tem, pa me zanima ce kdo ve kako napreduje projekt?
<jimmy> Ali tukaj lahko vsi vidijo moj post? Ali pa tukaj ni nobenga ki bi mi lahko ponudil zadosten odgovor?
<jimmy> Lep pozdrav. Imam eno vprasanje. Ali ze obstaja kaksna verzija Ubuntu za tablicni pc? Na Ubuntu strani sem zasledil novice o tem, pa me zanima ce kdo ve kako napreduje projekt?
<jimmy> A lahko nekdo napise vsaj eno crko? da vidim ce lahko tukaj koga kaj vprasam.
<uni4dfx> jimmy malo potrpi, večina ljudi ne gleda na kanal ves čas
<jimmy> aha, super da si razjasno to. se opravicujem za nestrpnost
<jimmy> samo nisem dobil nobenga replya pa sem mislo da noben ne vidi posta. Plus to da nikoli nisem uporabljal irc kanala
<jimmy> sem bil bol v dobi msnja.. :D
<CrazyLemon> jimmy ti si verjetno zasledil tole https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h41yVOS6fao
<CrazyLemon> ane?
<Seniorita> KDE Plasma Active Tablet @ FOSDEM - YouTube
<uni4dfx> jimmy IRC je bil davno pred msnjem :D
<jimmy> uni4dfx bi mogoce vedo na koga se obrnit glede ubuntuja za tablicni pc?
<uni4dfx> jimmy nevem nič o ubuntu tablet razen to da naj bi nekoč obstajal
<uni4dfx> jimmy vprašaj na #ubuntu
<jimmy> android na tablici deluje super, vendar najbolj ne zaupam google storitvam. Na pcju sem mel nalozen ubuntu in sem bil presenecen nad delovanjem racunalnika.
<jimmy___> Ok. Enkrat se poskusim sreco. Lep pozdrav. Imam eno vprasanje. Ali ze obstaja kaksna verzija Ubuntu za tablicni pc? Na Ubuntu strani sem zasledil novice o tem, pa me zanima ce kdo ve kako napreduje projekt?
<zdobersek> jimmy___: teoreticno bi morala na tablici tect enaka verzija, ki se instalira na PC, ampak je treba to gor spravt
<zdobersek> potem bi blo treba se najbrz spolirat gonilnike, ampak to je naceloma prevec nepotrebnega dela za uporabnika
<zdobersek> -> to je bolj v domeni proizvajalcev tablic, in pa tega, kolk se gre Canonicalu za to, da pride Ubuntu na te naprave.
<jimmy___> hmm.. zanimivo. problemov glede strojne opreme ne bi bilo? avdio/video,....
<uni4dfx> Pomembno vprašanje: a je v cvičku metanol?
<jimmy___> pa se eno hitro vprasanje.. nimam solidstate diska.. imam nand flash pomnilnik. ali je dovolj hiter. moram pa sicer se preverit ce lahko tablico nadgradim s ssd diskom.
<jimmy___> ja v cvicku je sigurno tudi metanol. v kaksnih kolicinah pa ne vem.
<dz0ny> jimmy___: katero tablico imaš, načeloma naj bi ubuntu delal, problem je ram(premalo), kamera in pa touch driver (ti so specifični za android sistem, tam gonilniki za to tečejo v userland)
<jimmy___> ja mam neko kitajsko kopijo ipad2. imenuje se ifivex proizvajalca fnf5. ima 1 gb rama 1.6 dual core procesor in 16 gb notranjega spomina nand flash
<jimmy___> ceprav se ga nisem uspel odpret in pogledat ce mu lahko dam ssd not. kitajc ga je fajn zaprl. in na netu se je komaj pred circa 2 tedna pojavlo nekaj o tej tabilici tudi v ang
<jimmy___> dzony si se tam?
<dz0ny> jimmy___: tablice imajo ponavadi ssd integriran na vezje svojega ne moreš dat not, vprašanje je tudi kako dostopa do bootloaderja
<dz0ny> poglej če na xda obstaja razvijalska tema
<dz0ny> dvomi da bo Å¡el ubuntu ali kar koli drugega gor
<jimmy___> ja upam na slot za ssd disk. ker vem da obstajajo tablice ko furajo Windowse
<jimmy___> xda pa je kje? na ubuntu strani?
<dz0ny> jimmy___: biggest hacking(whitehat) skupnost http://www.xda-developers.com/
<Seniorita> xda-developers
<jimmy___> hvala
<dz0ny> Uporablaj kdo SublimeText2
<jimmy___> drugace bom pa se malo pocakal da keri objavi na youtube kako se boota moja tablica. ker vem da so kombinacije za dostop do tega precej komplicirane. in user manual mam samo v kitajscini, ki pa se je se nameravam ucit..
<jimmy___> Sublimetext2 si meni priporoco?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne in ne
<dz0ny> jimmy___: če bi tebe vprašal bi te navedel tako kot sedaj
<dz0ny> btw http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/255427_10151129677892933_386313447_n.jpg mobitel ga spet serje očitno folk več ne pada na petko
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=386313447
<dz0ny> petka je njihova akcija tako kot je bil džabest kjer so potem iz 1gb dali na 100mb
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/grozljiv-prizor-k-sreci-brez-hujsih-posledic.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Grozljiv prizor k sreči brez hujših posledic
<zdobersek> spot the car.
<dz0ny> sendvič
<zdobersek> krivemu pa rit ploska, da je voznik sam lazje poskodovan.
<marko-_--> kak on vavtu
<marko-_--> ni umrl
<marko-_--> Å¡it
<CrazyLemon> ker avto ni bil tolko poškodovan kot predvidevaš? :)
<marko-_--> ...
<marko-_--> obviously?
<marko-_--> resno srečo je mel človek. To bi se lahko precej huje končalo :)
<CrazyLemon> jp..recimo če bi monster truck šel čez avto bi bilo dost huje :)
<dz0ny> hujša je una z 60letno žensko http://vid12.24ur.com//2012/09/07/ec26385b77_61023870-1.mp4
<dz0ny> 3:05 se tovornjakar in en tip malo pljuvata lol
<LorD_DDooM> Za ta video ne vem kaj je bolj disturbing, voznica ali komentatorka :S
<zdobersek> 'kako se je prometna nesreca zgodila, se ne gre govoriti'
<zdobersek> mislim, da sta se dva avtomobila celno zaletela.
<zdobersek> samomor, da je sla delat.
<CrazyLemon> špela je čist nova na 24ur
<CrazyLemon> http://www.playboy.si/dekleta/zakulisje/video-zakulisje-s-spelo-vozel/
<Seniorita> Å pela Vozel - Playboy.si - Zakulisje
<CrazyLemon> pa še FDVjevka..od nje se pa res ne pričakuje da ve kaj govori :D
<LorD_DDooM> White trash
<marko-_--> o funj
<marko-_--> in taki ljudje so novinarji?
<zdobersek> tbh, nima smisla se izucit za pravnika, da si potem novinar.
<dz0ny> ena uganka: Å tirje so pa samo eden dela, kaj je to?
<zdobersek> jedra procesorja? :>
<dz0ny> Tri tajnice z javne uprave in klima :)
<dz0ny> druga resna tema http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/splet/dogodki-in-obvestila/s-pomocjo-bralca-nad-pedofilski-portal.html
<Seniorita> S pomočjo bralca nad pedofilski portal: Zloraba pooblastil na Institutu »Jožef Stefan«?
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: eni bi isto rekli za ijs
<zdobersek> trenutno je stran off.
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012090705823946
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: Razdalja med prsnima bradavicama kot lepotni standard
<CrazyLemon> haha..kitajci ftw :D
<zdobersek> vprasanje, kok je zrihtano to na japonskem.
<CrazyLemon> www.google.com.au
<marko-_--> god damn če bi jaz bil profesor bi šel v zapor http://image.pomurec.com/data/galerija/2c384a5a839a4ca5f32063ccbcd146b344fa8b1d/31346854087DSCN7816.jpg
<zdobersek> ne, profesorji ne smejo fazanirat svojih ucencev.
<marko-_--> >:)
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/telekomunikacije/2012/09/ob_svetovnem_tednu_klicnih_centrov.aspx
<Seniorita> "Dober dan, Miha z vami, kako vam lahko pomagam?" - Planet Siol.net
<zdobersek> hahaha, ktere zgodbe :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.hipac.org/performance_tests/results.html
<Seniorita> nf-HiPAC: High Performance Firewall for Linux Netfilter
<CrazyLemon> interesting
<Jork> uh
<Jork> ce koga zanima slucajno: https://parabolagnulinux.org/
<alyosha_mobile> hello
<alyosha_mobile> CrazyLemon kaj se delas se delaa da te ni
<alyosha_mobile> Ups:)
<alyosha_mobile> Ta CrazyLemon res
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-08
<dz0ny> Kaj za vraga ti pomurci delajo s fazani, kot kakšen javni gang bang.
<marko-_-> alo jaz sem pomurec
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> kaj se je včeraj dogajalo
<marko-_-> ne morem verjet
<marko-_-> z kolegom sva šla v mesto kjer je moja bivša, spila cel viski, puškin, za 50-60€ redbul vodke pol sem pa šel k njej pa vidim da ma nekega drugega tipa tam
<marko-_-> meni se je spipalo
<dz0ny> marko-_-: čak včeraj še ni bila bivša
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pics or it didnt happen
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko-_-> dz0ny, je bivša 2 tedna
<marko-_-> po 2 letih
<dz0ny> http://image.pomurec.com/data/galerija/2c384a5a839a4ca5f32063ccbcd146b344fa8b1d/31346854087DSCN7816.jpg
<marko-_-> z hrvaške neki
<marko-_-> poscal sem se mu na motor
<marko-_-> 3x
<marko-_-> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..to sem vidu.. Å¡e! :>
<marko-_-> hahaa
<marko-_-> to sem jaz včeraj dal link
<CrazyLemon> jp
<marko-_-> purike male
<CrazyLemon> http://image.pomurec.com/data/galerija/dfdb344a590ee8e94ed73643694704686b369d35/3134703852578-DSC_1351%20-%20Kopija.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tole pa je bil zanimiv polet :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: je bil ja
<dz0ny> sam tista na levi je bl simpatična kot una ko je letela
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny who cares katera je bl simpatična.. tista tigrica je bl sexy :>
<CrazyLemon> http://image.pomurec.com/data/galerija/dfdb344a590ee8e94ed73643694704686b369d35/3134703846965-DSC_1299%20-%20Kopija.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hah :D
<dz0ny> glede fazanjenja: če bi v lj kaj takega naredili bi vsi ukore dobili, uradni krstov sploh ni bilo
<dz0ny> no prepovedali so jih po tem ko je prfoksa dobila jajca v glavo
<marko-_-> mene niso nikol fazanirali
<dz0ny> marko-_-: razen koruze, in zajebavanja z fazanom ni bilo nič drugega
<marko-_-> mah mi smo meli bolane scene koi sem jaz bil prvi letnik samo sem prlek
<marko-_-> in prleki mamo v pomurju respect over 9000
<marko-_-> noben se me ni upal dotikat. Cigani so se izogibali
<dz0ny> ah ja cigo, tega tu ne vidiš, razen kadar je masovni odvoz odpadkov
<dz0ny> pa še tisti so kul, pozdravijo, vprašajo in grejo po svoje
<marko-_-> tega tukaj ni
<marko-_-> ful so fukjeni
<marko-_-> ko se jim enkrat daš si se zapisal v knjigo veš
<marko-_-> jaz sem naredil to kaj mi je bratranec rekel da naj
<marko-_-> prišel je cigan do mene, pa mi rekel da mu naj dam čike pa keš, pa sem mu rekel da če greva na wc da mu tam dam da nebo folk videl
<marko-_-> pa sva Å¡la not
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> pa še tisti so kul, pozdravijo, vprašajo in grejo po svoje < -- vprašajo če lahko tvoje bakrene žlebove poberejo??? :)))
<marko-_-> pa kak sva stopila v wc sem ga prijel, gor dvignil pa mu rekel da če še me samo 1x pogleda bom mu kožo z face odtrgal
<marko-_-> pa me več nikol ni :> parkrat mi je celo čik dal
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne če mamo kaj starega železa, drug problem so bolgari
<dz0ny> pol leta nazaj so oropal ene 6 bajt
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny s kje si ti sploh? lj?
<dz0ny> v lj sem bil 5 let
<dz0ny> sedaj notranjska
<CrazyLemon> torej pri saši? :)
<dz0ny> marko-_-: blizu :)
<marko-_-> kaj?
<marko-_-> členke sem si spet zdrobil
<marko-_-> ko sem videl da je tip pri njej sem se mu 3x poscal gor po motorju pol pa vsaki jebeni znak boksal dokler ni bila luknja
<marko-_-> pizda sem idiot, da to delam
<dz0ny> jb in ta autoshit, CrazyLemon : blizu :)
<dz0ny> marko-_-: alko komaj sedaj popustil ?
<dz0ny> marko-_-: un cigan je mislil da bo na izi dobil, podobno čefurjem
<dz0ny> Se eno vprašanje a ni sporno slikat mlajše od 18 let?
<dz0ny> vem da se javno ne sme objavljat slike z izletov kjer so prisotni mladoletni, pomurec.com se mi zdi malo edgy
<marko-_-> koga boli kurac za to :D
<marko-_-> sam je sporno ja
<dz0ny> marko-_-: na kateri Å¡oli je bilo tisto posneto?
<dz0ny> http://www.delo.si/mnenja/kolumne/sporocilo-slovenske-iniciacije.html
<Seniorita> Sporočilo slovenske iniciacije
<marko-_-> dz0ny, ne vem
<marko-_-> mislim da gostinski v radencih
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zelo sporno :)
<CrazyLemon> še posebi če so v spodnjem perilu ter imajo mokro majico :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu odslej samo Å¡e na USB in/ali DVD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38752/#p38752
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: torej se bo kdo lotil izbiranja zadev za https://github.com/dz0ny/ubuntu-si če je skupina loco team potem to psotane del distribucije
<Seniorita> dz0ny/ubuntu-si · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny izbiranja zadev?
<dz0ny> programi, appi, povezave, radijske postaje
<dz0ny> recimo dodatni paketi ki so smisleni za slo
<dz0ny> btw kako bi popravil tole http://screencloud.net/v/eBPv
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<CrazyLemon> kje pa dobiš ta error?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.steamforlinux.com/?q=en/node/99
<Seniorita> Valve seeking testers for the beta version of Steam on Linux | Steam for Linux
<alyosha> a ma kdo kašno idejo kje bi dobil en specifičen template od themeforest za wp
<alyosha> bi ga pa rabu zastonj :)
<alyosha> sej bi ga kupu samo je 40$
<alyosha> in se mi zdi malo preveč
<CrazyLemon> ti bi samo da je zastonj!
<alyosha> ni res
<alyosha> jz bi da je poceni
<alyosha> !
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ubuntu odslej samo Å¡e na USB in/ali DVD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38753/#p38753
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu odslej samo Å¡e na USB in/ali DVD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38754/#p38754
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Ubuntu odslej samo Å¡e na USB in/ali DVD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38755/#p38755
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu odslej samo Å¡e na USB in/ali DVD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38756/#p38756
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ubuntu odslej samo Å¡e na USB in/ali DVD  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38757/#p38757
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu manual zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38758/#p38758
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38759/#p38759
<Jork> mene pa zanima kje dobim kej več podatkov o ppa od Ubuntuja? Zanima me namreč če se da prek ppa naštimat tanov openoffice (3.4.1), pa kje lahko dostopam do komand za te pakete da bi jih implementiral itd?
<CrazyLemon> implementiral bi pakete?
<Jork> ma ti ppa paketi al kak ose imenujejo kje se da kej podatkov o tem dobit
<Jork> da inštaliraš recmo en program prek ppa
<CrazyLemon> em..greš na spletni naslov od PPAja in prebereš?
<Jork> ja sej kje je ta spletna stran ?
<CrazyLemon> www.google.com ?
<Jork> zakaj ste pol tle?
<Jork> a ni ta chat namenjen pomoči uporabnikom?
<CrazyLemon> seveda
<CrazyLemon> tistim uporabnikom ki vejo kaj rabijo
<CrazyLemon> če ti ne veš kaj te matra kako naj js vem
<CrazyLemon> ti bi rad ppa..kateri ppa za božjo voljo
<CrazyLemon> a vse ppaje na svetu??
<Jork> model dej mal ber kar sem zgoraj napisal
<Jork> se ne mislim ponavljat
<CrazyLemon> model men ne rabi pomoč :)
<Jork> eksplicitno sem izpostavu openoffice 3.4.1
<CrazyLemon> uradnega PPAja za openoffice ni
<Jork> če se pa teb ne da brat pol pa ne vem no
<CrazyLemon> torej če bi rad neuradni openoffice ppa potem
<CrazyLemon> !g openoffice ppa 3.4
<Seniorita> How To Install Apache OpenOffice 3.4 Via PPA On Ubuntu 12.04 ... http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/05/how-to-install-apache-openoffice-34-via.html
<Jork> ne rabm jst 3.4 jst rabm 3.4.1
<Jork> ma sorki k morim vidm da se na vas ne morm zanest
<Jork> grem rajš googlat bom bolj pametne rešitve najdu
<CrazyLemon> še rit bo hotu da mu kdo obriše
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38760/#p38760
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Slobuntu 10.10.2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38761/#p38761
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38762/#p38762
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nauči ga kako se naredi ppa, skompajla pa bo potem dal mir :) NOT
<dz0ny> Free hosting za geeke če koga zanima http://1.ai/
<Seniorita> Dotgeek.org: Ruby, PHP, MySQL, Perl, Free Hosting for geeks
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma sploh ne rabi nič ne kompajlat ne nič... gre lepo na openoffice stran in zdownloada 3.4.1 pa je problem rešen :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-09
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38763/#p38763
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38764/#p38764
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38765/#p38765
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38766/#p38766
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: problem z namestitvijo programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38767/#p38767
 * CrazyLemon pokes sasa84 
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38768/#p38768
 * sasa84 pošlata CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> to se jork neki usaja a?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<CrazyLemon> včeraj je bil neki tečen
<CrazyLemon> vse si ti kriva
<CrazyLemon> reku sm ti dej mu sam enkrat joške pokaž
<CrazyLemon> ti pa jih skrivaš kot da imaš zlate niple
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Manual - Home
<CrazyLemon> sedaj tudi v slovenščini :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mam že razlog, zkaj jih ne pokažem :S
<sasa84> a veš... nima vsak takih privilegijev kt ti CrazyLemon <3
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> moj sajbr-badi :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lej..majhne joške so prav tako joške!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej... ne gre mi, ne morm
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne gre se zate! ok?!
<CrazyLemon> k pol js moram prenašat tečnega jorka
<sasa84> ne CrazyLemon, nočm njemu kazat!
<sasa84> pa ti mu ga pokaž...sj mejbi bo ist!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si kdaj pisu v latexu al pa lyx?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda sm :)
<CrazyLemon> kar nekaj let nazaj :)
<sasa84> jaz sem si inštalirala...pa ene stvari so ful v redu, dost bolš kt tele office variante
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Kayaker: 32 bit ali 64 bit?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38769/#p38769
<sasa84> Seniorita is back!
<sasa84> kaj pa pepelkla70? Å¡la v penzijo? :)))
<sasa84> pepelka*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<CrazyLemon> predvsem te matematične formule so DOSTI bl preproste za spisat
<CrazyLemon> nč..pičim na kolo
<CrazyLemon> lejtr saša
 * CrazyLemon pošlata sašo za joško in odide
<sasa84> uf CrazyLemon
<sasa84> huh
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38770/#p38770
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38771/#p38771
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38772/#p38772
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38773/#p38773
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38774/#p38774
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38775/#p38775
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38776/#p38776
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: 32 bit ali 64 bit?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38777/#p38777
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon si tu
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx za kako luštno korejko sm vedno tu!!
<sasa84> uni4dfx, ooooj :)
<sasa84> uni4dfx, mal latex/lyx sprobavam :)
<sasa84> a si Å¡e vedno v koreji?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon dj link
<alyosha> sasa84 dj link
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, ?
<alyosha> ja neki da latax probavaš
<alyosha> :)
<alyosha> latex
<sasa84> aaa, čak, zdj sm čist u izi tutorial no :)
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-kXtWdjtmw&feature=fvwrel
<Seniorita> Learn Latex in 5 minutes - YouTube
<sasa84> da sploh vidm kok se kej začne ipd :9
<sasa84> :)
<alyosha> :D
 * alyosha off
<sasa84> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: 32 bit ali 64 bit?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38778/#p38778
<sasa84> ne veš kaj...sm rekla, d bi mal pogledala... dobr, sej je LO bil ok za diplomo, sam... ful je nepregledno 200 strani furat pa... tisto taganje naslovov...
<sasa84> glede enih stvari, je latex oz. lyx bolš
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Dokumentacija Ubuntu zdaj tudi v slovenščini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38779/#p38779
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MyLemon... jorky res eno pikico naporn a? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 told u :)
<sasa84> jst vem, da mladina ni znala župniku pokazat kok se simpl tabelo nrdi v wordu
<sasa84> pa so to srednješolci
<sasa84> dlje od fbja, youtuba ipd ne pridejo
<CrazyLemon> ma itak
<CrazyLemon> vejo kak se zdownloada s torrenta
<CrazyLemon> in kako se dvakrat klikne na .exe
<CrazyLemon> ter naklika "next"
<CrazyLemon> in potem poln laptop/PC virusov
<CrazyLemon> da ne omenim tega da imajo nato miljon toolbarov v internet explorerju
<CrazyLemon> (posledica klikanja "next")
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/262914_397649603635292_613401712_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha...HUDA!
<sasa84> buahahahahaha :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mene lohk vprašaš...odgovor dobiš, k pojem pico :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah..ti bi se delala Å¡veda :P
<CrazyLemon> see what i did there?? :<
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> ooooo zdobersek
<sasa84> :*
<sasa84> win9 je zihr win7 :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj?
<win9> cer
<zdobersek> dan, sasa84!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nč :>
<CrazyLemon> čer win12
<win9> osvajam Seniorita pa me ne jebe 5%
<win9> sment
<CrazyLemon> uu..ena punca nas (ubuntuslovenija) je lajkala na FB
<CrazyLemon> ¨
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> omgomg
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: link the gal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hands off bitch
<CrazyLemon> she's mine!!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dude, bros before hos
<zdobersek> and bros share hos
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek na-a..no ho of mine will be ho of yours
<zdobersek> sasa84: amirite?
<CrazyLemon> thats a fact
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon is a tight-up pimp.
<sasa84> zdobersek, jp... tak frend kt CrazyLemon bi ti lohk prepustu
<zdobersek> obstaja kak enakovreden program kot je htop, sam da sporoca podatke glede dl/ul?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i only share one ho.. and thats sasa-ho
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nethogs?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a mene bi pa deliu al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda!
<CrazyLemon> vsaj z žanom
<CrazyLemon> nekako ga je potrebno motivirat da dokonča plugin
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nethogs.
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> lmao, $$$ motivates me!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek .
<zdobersek> 'You must be root to run NetHogs!'
<zdobersek> and fsck you NetHogs.
<CrazyLemon> run those hogs boy!run 'em!
<zdobersek> OYEA, MEGA UL SPEED OF 92KBPS
<dz0ny> zdobersek: glances @github
<zdobersek> dz0ny: tole? https://github.com/nicolargo/glances
<Seniorita> nicolargo/glances · GitHub
<dz0ny> zdobersek: jp
<zdobersek> se bo treba mal poigrat z vsem tem ... hvala.
<zdobersek> sasa84_: dan!
<sasa84_> ooo zdobersek, ja dober dan
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mi je verjetno zameril
<dz0ny> note to myself read before rant
<alyosha> CrazyLemon se dela da ga ni
<alyosha> a ma kdo kako idejo zakaj mi Å¡etka laptop ko kurba
<alyosha> kliknem na neki
<alyosha> in rabi 2minute da odpre
<alyosha> in ne pretiravam
<alyosha> res rabi tolko
<alyosha> tudi da mi odrara 300mb rabi 10min skoraj
<dz0ny> alyosha: kaj ti pove free v terminalu
<alyosha> dz0ny total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<alyosha> Mem:       1801704    1736420      65284          0       6896    1117352
<alyosha> -/+ buffers/cache:     612172    1189532
<alyosha> Swap:      1951740      60664    1891076
<alyosha> ugalvnem use normalno zgleda
<dz0ny> jaz sem opazil da mi dd zabije 4g rama če kopiram 4gb velik fajl
<alyosha> ma jz sem resetiral zdj par minut nazaj
<alyosha> in ze od začetka
<alyosha> kr ne dela
<alyosha> gledam zdj load average je 2,5
<alyosha> če ti to kj pove :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: Re: problem z namestitvijo programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38780/#p38780
<dz0ny> probi z nadzornik sistem spremljat takrat ko ti odpakira
<alyosha> nic posebnega
<alyosha> cpu-ji se dvignejo na okoli 50%
<alyosha> ampak padejo pol na 30
<alyosha> ostalo use normalno
<alyosha> čeprav zdj dela useeeno lih malo bolj spodobno
<alyosha> ne pa Å¡e normalno
<alyosha> nwem
<alyosha> neda semi zdj
<alyosha> tnx
 * alyosha of
<alyosha> f
<alyosha> :)
<win9> load 2,5 je nizek
<win9> nak 10 je treba gledat, kaj dogaja :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj zameril? :)
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> Swap:      1951740      60664    1891076
<CrazyLemon> to ni normalno :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mah sem mislil da se norca delaš ker je bila povezava na manual v ang
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny umm..kdaj ?
<CrazyLemon> a na ubuntu-manual ?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> pod prenesi je ang verzija
<dz0ny> nima smisla potem
<CrazyLemon> ja.. niso Å¡e updejtal
<CrazyLemon> bodo pa
<dz0ny> pa tiste odlike so malo čudne
<CrazyLemon> sem že prej poslal mail :)
<dz0ny> a ni bolj logično prednosti
<CrazyLemon> dej link..ker ne vem kaj misliš
<CrazyLemon> achievements verjetno?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma accomplishments
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://screencloud.net/v/zNIz
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dz0ny> recimo odlike  bereš da je zastonj
<CrazyLemon> ah to :)
<dz0ny> odlik: Odsek namenjen odpravljanju težav
<dz0ny> un buy the buk gre pa lahko na moj paypal račun :)
<CrazyLemon> po pravici povedano..pojma nimam kje se je ta stran prevajala
<CrazyLemon> ker se mi zdi da se je prevajala že cca. 18 mesecev nazaj
<CrazyLemon> in so komaj zdaj dali na stran
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: problem z namestitvijo programov  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38781/#p38781
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t534370
<Seniorita> 301 Moved Permanently
<CrazyLemon> yikes
<dz0ny> d: nasa saša je pa kar obupala z js
<dz0ny> is it sasa84_ ?
<dz0ny> https://github.com/LockerProject/Locker
<Seniorita> LockerProject/Locker · GitHub
<dz0ny> jako kul zadeva
<sasa84_> joj dz0ny nism si mogla vzet nč cajta za js
<sasa84_> res
<sasa84_> Å¡ele dns d sm bla pop mal frej
<dz0ny> sasa84_: glavno da nisi obupala
<CrazyLemon> obpala je
<CrazyLemon> zdaj kao z latexom se igra :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: d: zdaj je popularno da vsak svojo knjigo piše
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v latexu? :>
<dz0ny> mrbit kdo tud mislim o tem https://leanpub.com/nightowls
<Seniorita> Why programmers work… by Swizec Teller [Leanpub PDF/iPad/Kindle]
<dz0ny> jaz bi se prej lotil v http://www.sourcefabric.org/en/booktype/ ampak se ne morem pripravit Å¡e do tega da bi blog napisal
<Seniorita> Sourcefabric |  Booktype
<CrazyLemon> blogging is so 2005 :)
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e ukradejo ti kaj za diplomsko potem
<CrazyLemon> js te bom prej vprašal..obljubim :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: edino prav :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/voznica-zaprla-pot-kolesarju-ki-je-pozneje-umrl-v-bolnisnici.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Voznica zaprla pot kolesarju, ki je pozneje umrl v bolnišnici
<sasa84_> dz0ny, lej...dns sm mal študirala kok bi nrdila template za latex/lyx k bi bil primeren za naš fax :P
<CrazyLemon> tist ki si je zmislu da "podeli" vozniško  za 50let bi moral it v zapor
<CrazyLemon> ter ga na hard ass rape-at
<CrazyLemon> js pa v parih letih odkar imam vozniško že 3x jo podaljšal
<sasa84_> a maš očala CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ mam :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, sončna ne štejejo:)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ good..ker nimam sončnih (več) :)
<sasa84_> kolk pa maš dioptrijo?
<CrazyLemon> -2
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: namesto da narediš na medicini, naredi potrdilo pri tvojem okulistu
<dz0ny> ponavadi da jo na 5 let
<dz0ny> dajo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej zdaj po novem je 10 let
<CrazyLemon> ampak samo zato ker vozniško velja 10 let :)
<dz0ny> ah sem mislil da si med uni srečneži ko morajo vsako leto podaljšvat, ker si napisal da si že 3x
<CrazyLemon> moja mama pa ki ima vozniško od..199x ..in je avto vozila natanko enkrat.. pa ji je vozniško veljavno do 2040 smth :)
 * sasa84_ ma vozniško do leta 2064 al kok :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni vsako leto..na dve leti je bilo :)
<sasa84_> ja, mi mamo kao do 80ga leta
<sasa84> dragi moji..šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočkaaa ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope
<CrazyLemon> do 2018 :)
<sasa84> priden bodi dz0ny, da o teb CrazyLemon sploh ne govorimo :)))
<CrazyLemon> nato ga boš tudi ti mogla  zamenjat :)
<sasa84> ja, za kartico :)
<sasa84> mogoče mi pa bodo dal 2064 nazaj :P
<CrazyLemon> in ga boš nato vsakih 10 let podaljšala :)
<CrazyLemon> ne bodo..upam da ne :D
<sasa84> no no CrazyLemon tišina ;)
<CrazyLemon> baba..pa Å¡e stara
<sasa84> men bodo, k sm fejst punca
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e v avtu
<sasa84> *word*
<CrazyLemon> to je hudič
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> LOL
<CrazyLemon> danes..prekleta baba
<CrazyLemon> prehiteva nemka v mercedesu
<CrazyLemon> se da cca. 40m pred mano
<sasa84> a tebe pr 80tih bodo pa Å¡e v kii gledal al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> in začne bremzat
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. W T F
<CrazyLemon> najprej prehiteva..nato bremza..in nato js moram njo prehitet
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon k si pa hitr k ...tornado :P
<CrazyLemon> ampak ko sm vidu da ženska vozi
<CrazyLemon> mi je bilo vse jasno
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> no no CrazyLemon
<sasa84> pejd pančat :P
<sasa84> nočkoooo :D
<dz0ny> sasa84_: enako in noc
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah tko je!
<CrazyLemon> še se nisem "normalno" vozu z žensko :)
<sasa84> bi se mogu z mano ^^
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ah nehi..ziher bi me kaj motlo :>
<sasa84> ja sej... bolš met drisko kt pa tebe CrazyLemon v avtu :P
<CrazyLemon> recimo sestrična.. ona misli da ve vozit..in se hvali kako "piči"  avtom :)
<CrazyLemon> +z
<sasa84> lej CrazyLemon jst nism kt tvoja sestrična :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 same shit..tako ali drugače..boli rit :>
<sasa84> men se je komisija na glavni vožnji zahvalla za dinamično vožnjo :D
<CrazyLemon> ah..še ena ki "ve vozit dinamično" :D
<CrazyLemon> vse si zdaj povedala :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zkaj si pa ti tok bolš voznik kt jst? a k žviš tam v šmarjah al kaj? mislm, a zdej si ceu đek k greš prot mejnem prehodu 60 al kaj? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne pravim da sem bolši voznik..ker se nisem vozu s tabo :)
<sasa84> ene same bučke CrazyLemon ...skoz neki cvilš kle :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pol te bom pa kdaj zapeljala ^^
<sasa84> takrat bom zihr kšno kanto ruknla :P
<sasa84> :)))))))))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 veš kaj
<sasa84> a veš...k bom bla vsa živčna :))))
<CrazyLemon> me sploh ne bi presenečalo :>
<CrazyLemon> k take ste pač babe
<CrazyLemon> če rukneš rukneš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> sam veš kaj... res je. sej je človeku ful hudo, k avto ni glih đabe, sam pišuka... pleh ej še zmer pleh, kaj d bi se komu kej hudga zgodil
<sasa84> klinc... se zgodi
<CrazyLemon> nehi no.. čuvaj pleh.. jebeš tista praska ali dve
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> tisto prasko*
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> včasih se pa tud kej zgodi, k nis previden... klinc kaj
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no..ne govorimo zdaj o sexu.. mislim jao..ti res rataš horny po 23:40 :S
<sasa84> mislm... zadnč je naš fotr težiu, k je naši sok od ribeza padu v kuhni pa je stena itak oh in sploh... je j* ga...bomo že prebelil, mormo tko in tko :)))
<CrazyLemon> prebelit v viola barvo! ftw!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sajbr?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne smem..mi je en šved po mailu težil
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, v bajti mamo belo, plavo, rumeno, oranžno, zeleno...vijola res ne :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<CrazyLemon> "wat you saša cyber ?way men..saša mine!"
<CrazyLemon> ne gre mu lih angleščina..ampak sem razumel kaj želi
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> pa on kr dobr govori a veš :)))
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst..oranžna pa zelena
<CrazyLemon> to paše na kolesarski dres
<CrazyLemon> ne v hišo
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * CrazyLemon se obrne in zagleda zeleno steno :>
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sasa84> zelena je v kuhni...k paše k oranžnim ploščicam... :P
<sasa84> LOL :)
<CrazyLemon> js imam svetlo zeleni sobi :)
<sasa84> pol si tud ti deda zelenko :))))
<CrazyLemon> ampak sem delal razne geometrijske like
<CrazyLemon> kr kul je ratal
<sasa84> jst mam pa temno modro/rumeno
<CrazyLemon> sam da je mal bl temno zelena
<sasa84> Å¡vedske barve torej :P
<CrazyLemon> ker se ne vidijo ravno najbolš
<sasa84> ampak...je bla taka Å¡e preden sem Å¡veda spoznala :P
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebi tisti nad postlo..trije kvadri :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> pol maš take prebliske k moj fotr...k je zadi na škarpo narisu ene čudne like...kao d ne bo sam beton, mi smo ga pa zajebaval, če kliče vesolce :D
<sasa84> ni narisu...izrezu not :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj je Å¡karpa?
<sasa84> am...
<sasa84> !g Å¡karpa
<Seniorita> Slike za poizvedbo Å¡karpa %C5%A1karpa
<CrazyLemon> zid? :D
<sasa84> http://www.asfaltek.si/si-p-izdelava-skarp
<Seniorita> Izdelava Å¡karp
<sasa84> oporni zid ali Å¡karpa :)))
<CrazyLemon> škarpa.. svašta no! :D
<sasa84> ja svašta :P
<sasa84> nočkoooo CrazyLemon, priden bod do jutr ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bom.Å¡e teh 8 min!
<sasa84> nočk ;)
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<sasa84> god natt ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> imaš srečo da nisem srb :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zkaj? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ker bi ti na ta god natt odgovoril z "pričaj srpski da te ceo svet razume" :D
<sasa84> veš kaj...tud ibra kt bosanac se ej znašu na švedskem :))))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 aja pa res...a to pomeni da je tvoj busanc?
<sasa84> ne :)
<CrazyLemon> sej sm vedu da te mikajo busanci
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> LN!
<sasa84> ne ne, čistokrvn švedo... še tko scandinavia blond a veš :P
<CrazyLemon> (yuck..žučo) :>
<sasa84> žučo LOOOOOL
<sasa84> hahahahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> tko je blo eni mački ime...k je bla rumena :P
<sasa84> nočk ;)
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-02
<zdobersek> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cguzman/urbanist-cycling-chamois-panties?ref=search
<Seniorita> URBANIST Cycling Chamois Panties by Christiana Guzman — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »Versatile, vintage inspired cycling underwear for women. Sexy, comfortable panties with a chamois (foam insert) sewn in for riding.«
<zdobersek> Last name checks out.
<anny> lol
<anny> kot bi imel plenice...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Zamenjava gonilnika NVIDIA  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40620/#p40620
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE! 16 je dostupan za preuzimanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40621/#p40621
<miha> dan
<breza> Zdravo, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<idioterna> zdobersek: pa sej to je ze
<idioterna> no ja edin "vintage" ni
<lynxlynxlynx> del predstavitve kampa:
<lynxlynxlynx> voda ni pitna, imamo pa dovolj žganja
<zdobersek> ce je zganje pitno, pol ni problema?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:
<zdobersek> .url
<breza> zdobersek: http://shop.lego.com/en-AT/LEGO-MINDSTORMS-EV3-31313 @ned. sep. 01 2013 23:29:42 GMT+0200
<breza> idioterna: http://shop.lego.com/en-US/Minecraft-ByTheme @ned. sep. 01 2013 22:52:44 GMT+0200
<breza> anny: http://www.anony.ws/image/kTcv @ned. sep. 01 2013 21:57:49 GMT+0200
<breza> anny: http://codeshare.io/wCr2G @ned. sep. 01 2013 21:50:51 GMT+0200
<breza> zdobersek: http://codeshare.io/FABoY @ned. sep. 01 2013 21:31:57 GMT+0200
<breza> idioterna: http://app.strava.com/activities/79119402 @ned. sep. 01 2013 12:30:07 GMT+0200
<zdobersek> ....
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cguzman/urbanist-cycling-chamois-panties?ref=search
<Seniorita> URBANIST Cycling Chamois Panties by Christiana Guzman — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »Versatile, vintage inspired cycling underwear for women. Sexy, comfortable panties with a chamois (foam insert) sewn in for riding.«
<miha> za vas kolesarje http://revolights.com/
<Seniorita> Revolights
<anny> to me spominja na tron
<CrazyLemon> miha revolights so expensive
<CrazyLemon> very
<CrazyLemon> so pa pred kratkim začeli pošiljat v EU
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek very nice! anny a vidiš kaj si moraš nabavit ko greš na kolo?? :D
<CrazyLemon> guzman's panties :))
<anny> ahaha
<anny> lahko si dam tudi eno plenico not pa bo učinek isti
<CrazyLemon> ne bo tok sexy :>
<CrazyLemon> a potrebuje kdo "računalnik moj prijatelj" ?? :) informativni priročnik
<CrazyLemon> notri so tudi demo pc igre!!
<CrazyLemon> pa dela samo na XPjih
<anny> iz katerega leta?
<anny> :)
<CrazyLemon> veš da ne piše
<CrazyLemon> tam okrog 2003 i guess
<CrazyLemon> !g "računalnik - moj prijatelj"
<Seniorita> Računalnik, računalnik, moj prijatelj je lahko | Facebook https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150779505157942
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/knjige-revije-stripi/ostalo/racunalnik-moj-prijatelj-1288878602.html
<anny> marošt je kar se tega tiče zelo napreden
<Seniorita> Računalnik, moj prijatelj :: bolha.com
<Seniorita> »Prodam dobro ohranjen začetni del kompleta za učenje osnov računalništva, v katerem so v ločenih sklopih obravnavana vsa začetna poglavja, ki jih potrebujete«
<CrazyLemon> tko zgleda
<anny> http://www.siol.net/kultura/novice/2011/09/knjigobeznice_lov_na_knjige.aspx
<Seniorita> Knjigobežnice – vseslovenski lov na knjige - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Na Facebooku je zaživela nova skupina, ki svoje člane poziva k izmenjavi knjig, CD-jev in DVD-jev, ob tem pa deluje kot nekakšen lov za zakladom.«
<CrazyLemon> samo da imam Å¡e vso "dokumentacijo" zravn
<CrazyLemon> podarim tudi Blogozija
<CrazyLemon> iz leta 2008
<anny> V Šiški je kučica, kjer noter pustiš, kar ne rabiš.
<CrazyLemon> šiška je daleč
<anny> lahko postaviš še eno pred svojo hišo
<CrazyLemon> ne gre..ker je cesta pred hišo.. pa sosedje niso ravno za poezijo ter kratko prozo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa na voljo je tudi "naučimo se access" za access 97 ter 2000 :)
<anny> kaj pa če daš oglas na podarimo.si
<anny> ali na bolhi
<CrazyLemon> bom vidu kok bo tega :)
<anny> veliko ljudi še vedno uporablja te stare programe in bi jim prav prišle
<CrazyLemon> pa priročnik vadbe samoobrambnih veščin :D haha.. to je pa bukva in pol
<anny> no to bi pa jaz!
<anny> ampak, ampak...potem ne bo nič punčkastega ostalo :/
<CrazyLemon> neki že bo ..brez skrbi :D
<CrazyLemon> na voljo je tudi dizionario compatto sloveno italiano italiano sloveno :=
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ni..to bom dal nečakinji naj se uči
<anny> Krejzi...nč joškov
<CrazyLemon> :/
<anny> *ebiga...
<anny> ne moreš imeti vsega
<CrazyLemon> true that
<CrazyLemon> na voljo tudi izboljšanje računalniške pismenosti aka ECDL level 1
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kako kaj obisk strani ubuntu.si
<dz0ny_> nč ne poročaš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ amm sej ne beleži več
<dz0ny_> what?
<dz0ny_> a ni universal analyitcs profil?
<dz0ny_> zakaj ga nisi migriral....!!!
<CrazyLemon> kam migriral?
<dz0ny_> aja cak ti nisi admin ne...
<CrazyLemon> kak universal
<CrazyLemon> ne nisem
<dz0ny_> google anayitcs ma dva načina
<dz0ny_> starega pa novega universal
<dz0ny_> in enkrat sred junija al julija si dobil email če želiš migrirat
<dz0ny_> admin ga je
<CrazyLemon> napsy si ti admin na GA za ubuntu.si? se mi zdi da si me ti dodal ali se motim?
<dz0ny_> zato da ti potem nov js  Å¡teje tud za nazaj
<dz0ny_> drugač ti samo realtime
<napsy> CrazyLemon: GA?
<CrazyLemon> napsy google analytics
<zdobersek> google anal
<napsy> aja
<napsy> hm mislim da sm se
<napsy> mogu bi pogledat
<dz0ny_> lahko damo pa piwik gor
<dz0ny_> pa si isto abolished of all problems
<napsy> CrazyLemon: aha, sm se
<idioterna> en kolega si je prsu fotoaparat sposodt
<CrazyLemon> napsy admin si? pol pa prosim da me upgrejdaš :)
<idioterna> pa sm js mel google t-shirt
<idioterna> suni pa bing t-shirt.
<idioterna> je vprasu ce se slucajno ne marava
<idioterna> BigWhale: cist isto k k si ti prsu
<dz0ny_> http://nextmicrosoftceo.com/
<Seniorita> Next Microsoft CEO
<Seniorita> »Who will be the next Microsoft CEO? Vote for the person you think will become the next Microsoft CEO. No flood, no registration, a poll website just for fun. React on Twitter - #nextmicrosoftceo«
<idioterna> sam da se je njemu zdel bl offensive
<idioterna> se ni smeju
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ko bi js vedu kje se to naredi
<idioterna> microsoft bo propadu predn bo nov CEO izvoljen.
<CrazyLemon> napsy nekje v admin panelu :p
<njupalo> :CrazyLemon rabil bi malo pomoči/navodil
<CrazyLemon> njupalo ti kar prašaj... js sem trenutno mal busy ampak je tukaj veliko zelo sposobnih fantov pa ena punca
<anny> haha
<anny> CR, dobr, da nisi napisal sposobna punca :)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ne morm urejat uporabnikov
<napsy> zgleda da nimam pravic
<CrazyLemon> anny no to spada skupaj..sposobni fantje pa sposobna punca.. mislu sem da je razvideno
<CrazyLemon> njupalo ti kar prašaj... js sem trenutno mal busy ampak je tukaj veliko zelo sposobnih fantov pa ena sposobna punc*
<CrazyLemon> punca*
<CrazyLemon> napsy potem nisi admin :)
<napsy> ok
<anny> dobr, kupim :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy a je razvidno kdo je?
<idioterna> js ne bi
<njupalo> mi je vseeno kdo mi pomaga samo, da rešim problem!
<napsy> CrazyLemon: quaddown@gmail.com
<napsy> pa quaddown.org je neki omenjen
<njupalo> sicer sem že postavil vprašanje v forumu, samo odgovora še ni!
<CrazyLemon> oh god :D
<CrazyLemon> njupalo če boš čakal z vprašanjem ne boš niti odgovora dobil
<idioterna> http://coub.com/embed/1rbeb33s
<Seniorita> Putin MJ tribute
<idioterna> njupalo: ja dej link no
<idioterna> al neki
<njupalo> zamenjalsem verzijo gonilnika nvidia in sedaj padem v command prompt pri rebootu
<idioterna> ce ne grem na kosilo
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> ja zamenjaj nazaj
<njupalo> ne znam ker nimam GUI
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> aja prej si v GUI menjal?
<idioterna> smola
<idioterna> ce bi v ukazni vrstici bi zdaj imel ukaze ki si jih pognal za zamenjat v historyju
<idioterna> pa bi blo veliko lazje
<miha> idioterna je zloben
<idioterna> za zacetek lahko pozenes dpkg -l | grep nvidia pa nam pejstnes
<idioterna> kaj izpise
<dz0ny_> .apt nvidia
<breza> boinc-nvidia-cuda, bumblebee-nvidia, glx-alternative-nvidia, libkwinactivenvidiahack4, libkwinnvidiahack4, nvidia-173, nvidia-173-dev, nvidia-173-kernel-source, nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-173-updates, nvidia-173-updates-dev, nvidia-180-kernel-source, nvidia-180-libvdpau, nvidia-180-libvdpau-dev, nvidia-180-modaliases, nvidia-185-kernel-source, nvidia-185-libvdpau, nvidia-185-libvdpau-dev, nvidia-185-modaliases, nvidia-304, nvidia-304-de
<breza> -dev, nvidia-310-updates, nvidia-310-updates-dev, nvidia-313-updates, nvidia-313-updates-dev, nvidia-319, nvidia-319-dev, nvidia-319-updates, nvidia-319-updates-dev, nvidia-96, nvidia-96-dev, nvidia-96-kernel-source, nvidia-96-modaliases, nvidia-96-updates, nvidia-96-updates-dev, nvidia-cg-dev, nvidia-cg-doc, nvidia-cg-toolkit, nvidia-common, nvidia-compute-profiler, nvidia-cuda-dev, nvidia-cuda-doc, nvidia-cuda-gdb, nvidia-cuda-toolkit, n
<breza> current-updates, nvidia-current-updates-dev, nvidia-experimental-304, nvidia-experimental-304-dev, nvidia-experimental-310, nvidia-experimental-310-dev, nvidia-glx-173, nvidia-glx-173-dev, nvidia-glx-180, nvidia-glx-180-dev, nvidia-glx-185, nvidia-glx-185-dev, nvidia-glx-96, nvidia-glx-96-dev, nvidia-kernel-common, nvidia-nsight, nvidia-opencl-dev, nvidia-prime, nvidia-profiler, nvidia-settings, nvidia-settings-304, nvidia-settings-304-upd
<breza> gs-313-updates, nvidia-settings-319, nvidia-settings-319-updates, nvidia-settings-experimental-304, nvidia-settings-experimental-310, nvidia-settings-updates, nvidia-visual-profiler
<idioterna> sounds reasonable
<dz0ny_> jesus
<njupalo> samo malo
<dz0ny_> neki v smislu sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<njupalo> mi jasvi
<njupalo> mi javi da apt ni bil najden
<dz0ny_> pa sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dz0ny_> pa reboot
<njupalo> aha se pravi spucat gonilnike in zbrisat datoteko, ki je itak ne najde
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> ce ni xor.conf
<dz0ny_> potem se proba sam nastavit
<dz0ny_> also dkms status
<dz0ny_> kaj pravi
<njupalo> sem našel xorg.conf
<njupalo> zbrisal sem xorg.conf
<dz0ny_> pobirše sedaj še gonilnike
<dz0ny_> še prej pa poženi dkms status
<dz0ny_> lahko da se ti ni samo gonilnik zgradil
<njupalo> dkms status mi javi instalirana dva gonilnika
<njupalo> ja rekel bi da mi ni zgradilgonilnika ,ker javi da kernel ne podpira te vrste gonilnika
<dz0ny_> pol pobirši, verjetno ti gonilnik ne podpira tvoje grafičen
<dz0ny_> grafične..
<njupalo> hmmm bil je v spisku dodatnih gonilnikov
<dz0ny_> ja tist je tkao tko
<njupalo> nvidia g9800
<dz0ny_> moraš sam preverit
<dz0ny_> .ddg nvidia g9800
<dz0ny_> !g nvidia g9800
<Seniorita> NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-9800-gtx
<njupalo> prej mi zadeva lepo delala ko pa se je gonilnik posodobil na 304.88 pa je Å¡tekalo
<dz0ny_> kaj pa nvidia-319,
<dz0ny_> ker 304 je staro
<dz0ny_> pa kateri kernel maš?
<dz0ny_> uname -a
<njupalo> .52
<njupalo> kernel 3.2.0-52
<dz0ny_> 3.2 ali 3.5
<njupalo> ja saj zato pa sem izbral 319 verzijo, ki pa mi je nekaj zbrkala
<dz0ny_> hm probi z ernelom linux-generic-lts-quantal
<dz0ny_> če ti dela network
<njupalo> ja
<njupalo> aja v terminalu ne vemž
<dz0ny_> .apt linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal
<breza> linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal
<njupalo> ja mreža mi dela
<dz0ny_> .apt linux-generic-lts-quantal
<breza> linux-generic-lts-quantal, linux-generic-lts-quantal-eol-upgrade
<dz0ny_> sudo apt-get isntall linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal linux-generic-lts-quantal
<dz0ny_> reboot
<dz0ny_> če ti še vedno ne dela potem moraš it na stare
<dz0ny_> vsakič ko se ti boota v "terminal"
<dz0ny_> pobriš xorg.conf
<njupalo> samo malo sedaj bom probal sudo apt-get linux.....
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Zamenjava gonilnika NVIDIA  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40622/#p40622
<njupalo> Senorita: sem že večkrat probal restart pa vendo padem v terminal mode
<njupalo> sedaj se mi prenaša linux headers.
<njupalo> hmmm prenesel mi je verzijo 3.5.0-39
<dz0ny_> mhm
<njupalo> torej ko bo konec probam restart?
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> pa dkms status preveri
<dz0ny_> če se je gonilnik namestil
<njupalo> ne spet sem padel v terminal
<njupalo> ja pravi da je instaliran 319.39
<dz0ny_> startx poženi
<njupalo> spet pravi da je kernel verzija za 304.88 gonilnik pa 319.32
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [rešeno] Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40623/#p40623
<dz0ny_> hm purge vse kar se nanaša na nvidia
<dz0ny_> reboot
<dz0ny_> potem pa namesti nvida current
<njupalo> purge kako
<dz0ny_> apt-get purge nvidia-*
<njupalo> samo malo
<njupalo> sem odstranil nvidia*
<dz0ny_> reboot sedaj
<njupalo> samo malo najkonča
<dz0ny_> no dsej ko konča :)
<njupalo> se boota in zgleda da bo nastavil privzet gonilnik
<njupalo> ja prišel sem v gui
<njupalo> velika hvala vsem za pomoč
<dz0ny_> no probi zdej z nvidia-current
<njupalo> samo malo. Sicer prej mi je z 310 experimental delalo zelo v redu
<njupalo> hmmm zdaj sem pa dobil drugačne gonilnike na voljo
<dz0ny_> :) ja to je bil namen
<dz0ny_> ker tisti ti niso delali
<dz0ny_> ti pa mogoče celo bodo
<njupalo> NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<njupalo> in zdaj ne vem katerega naj izberem
<njupalo> sem izbral 319.32
<njupalo> vsem skupaj hvala za pomoč! Sistem je spet postavljen in 319.32 verzija deluje. Bom videl, če bo gonilnik boljši kot 304.88
<miha> njupalo: čestitke. jaz bi obupal :)
<idioterna> nvidia je grozna
<dz0ny_> ubuntu je grozen
<njupalo> hja saj sem že imel ključek pripravljen za novo instalacijo, vendar sem bil skoraj gotov, da gre tudi preko konzole porihtat zadevo
<miha> men se ob zaustavitvi sistema sesuje kernel (fglrx modul)
<miha> pa ne bom probavu driverja menjat :p
<dz0ny_> men tud, al pa random ko kaj v webgl delam
<njupalo> dz0ny: in to praviš ti?
<b4d> idioterna: kako je ATI (ne)delal pred leti :D
<idioterna> bou, js mam ivy bridge pa mi vse super dela
<njupalo> zdaj še samo probam pognati kakšne aplikacije, pa da vidim ali vse deluje kot treba!
<b4d> njupalo: glxgears :D
<njupalo> hmmm zdi se mi, da je font malo manjši kot je bil prej!
<dz0ny_> lol,
<njupalo> dz0ny: meni? zakaj?
<dz0ny_> zato ker je čudno da bi ti gonilnik spremil izris fontov
<dz0ny_> razen če je vključil/izključil kak subsampling
<njupalo> torej sam nisem nič spreminjal, vendarimam občutek, da so deaj črke malo manjše in morda malo ostrejše kot je bilo to prej!
<njupalo> kje lahko to preverim?
<dz0ny_> hm ubuntu tweak ima nekaj za nastavljanje prikaza se mi zdi
<dz0ny_> njupalo: sam to je odvisno od compiz pa gnome conf
<dz0ny_> nima veze nvidia tle
<dz0ny_> delam deployment pa dobim
<dz0ny_> b750fe79269d: Error pulling image (quantal) from ubuntu, endpoint: https://cdn-registry-1.docker.io/v1/, exit status 2: tar: Ignoring unknown extended header keyword `SCHILY.fflags'
<dz0ny_> scratch my head
<dz0ny_> *ing
<zdobersek> what does your heading look like?
<zdobersek> not convinced. would not scratch.
<idioterna> 266, west
<njupalo> dz0ny: zdaj sem gotov, da je font drugačen kot prej.
<dz0ny_> well ubuntu default
<dz0ny_> font
<zdobersek> gotof!
<njupalo> dz0ny: nisem spreminjal fonta. Sicerpa mi je vseeno, samo, da lepo dela. Font niti ni moteč!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Zamenjava gonilnika NVIDIA  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40624/#p40624
<njupalo> Senorita: hvala sem že rešil težavo s pomočjo prisotnih na tem kanalu!
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> dobim predračun v *.html.doc obliki
<CrazyLemon> in ni ne html ne doc
<zdobersek> a je txt?
<CrazyLemon> {\rtf1\adeflang1025\ansi\ansicpg1250\uc1\adeff31507\deff0\stshfdbch31505\stshfloch31506\stshfhich31506\stshfbi31507\deflang1060\deflangfe1060\themelang1060\theme
<CrazyLemon> txt je ja..sam kaj ko nič pametnega ne pove
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> s.p.ji pač.. ne poznajo pdfja
<dz0ny_> ne rtf
<dz0ny_> pdf se mi zdi da zna odpred embedan rtf
<dz0ny_> rtf je bolj znan kot wordpad dokument :P
<dz0ny_> pa mac zna native to brat
<CrazyLemon> kaj želiš s tem povedat..da mi boš kovertal v pdf? :>
<dz0ny_> ne da če preimenjuješ v pdf, ti mogoče celo odpre
<dz0ny_> al pa rtf
<dz0ny_> ti bo potem libre odpr
<dz0ny_> l
<dz0ny_> miha: i need your help
<CrazyLemon> car :D
<CrazyLemon> rtf odpre
<dz0ny_> miha: android AppCompat ring any bells
<miha> ne?
<miha> #android-dev ...
 * miha gleda EPP draft... oh my
<idioterna> epp?
<idioterna> provisioning protokol?
<idioterna> tok bolan je zato k ma med zahtevami gor napisan idempotency
<miha> idioterna: še nism tolk daleč :$
<dz0ny_> xml SHOULD DIE
<idioterna> epp v jsonu neb bil nc manj obscen :)
<dz0ny_> protobuffers :P
<dz0ny_> Å¡e posebi ker je trend da je vse binary on the wire
<miha> idioterna a tole:  Command success or failure MUST NOT be assumed if no response is
<miha>   returned or if a returned response is malformed.  Protocol idempotency
<dz0ny_> recmo http2
<miha>   ensures the safety of retrying a command in cases of response delivery
<miha>   failure.
<idioterna> miha: ja
<miha> idioterna: mene bolj matra, da ne znam (tekoče) brat xml shem :)
<idioterna> ce beres rfc mas lustne xml snippete povsod
<idioterna> pr vseh ukazih
<miha> ja berem
<zdobersek> BSON bitchez
<miha> idioterna: aha, en rfc je EPP sam ukazi.. naslednji bodo dejansko kej o objektih povedal?! :)
<miha> nism navajen hm
<pitko> dan
<breza> Živjo, pitko
<miha> idioterna: sam kak to pol poteka, prek http, al kak drugač?
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: http://www.nidium.com/
<miha> ko vidim, da drži stanje, torej mora bit socket povezava?
<Seniorita> NiDIUM - A new browser engine
<dz0ny_> pitko: ravno tebe smo čakal :P
<pitko> ?
<dz0ny_> zdej ko si Å¡e doma
<pitko> :D
<pitko> jaz lahko pomagam kako kaka čast :D
<pitko> QML pa qt glih Å¡tuderam
<pitko> mislm nek cross platform client nardit
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon pravi da boš car nardiš currency converter za brezo
<idioterna> miha: ni http
<idioterna> miha: odpres socket, posles login xml
<idioterna> in mas session dokler ne zapres socketa al pa posles logout xml
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: not impressed. would not use.
<idioterna> miha: loh se telnetas oz.
<pitko> ja?
<idioterna> ponavad je SSL
<idioterna> miha: in loh openssl s_client -connect blabla
<idioterna> pa kopipejstas xmlje
<pitko> kva to rab ?
<idioterna> pa dela
<zdobersek> loh tud v QMLu
<pitko> bolje od jave ne
<pitko> jaz mislm naridt kombinaicijo c++
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: no ti lahko portaš chromium na raspi, tko da bo directfb uporabljal
<pitko> pa QML
<pitko> za windwos mac ubuntu
<idioterna> to bi pa tut js
<idioterna> mislm
<miha> idioterna: aha se mi zdel, ok.. sam če delam web klienta, pol vsakič pošljem login.. ukaz.. logout? al kak :D
<idioterna> ce bo kdo portal webkit na directfb
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: hmhm?
<idioterna> mu placam burek
<idioterna> pa torto pa pizzo pa
<idioterna> mogoce se kej
<zdobersek> heh
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> miha: ja
<idioterna> miha: vecina web based resitev tko dela
<zdobersek> idioterna: GTK port ma directfb support
<pitko> dz0ny kva to nuca?
<idioterna> miha: jsm si naredu svoj server k state drzi
<miha> idioterna: hvala, sm mislu da sm len n00b :)
<idioterna> da hitrej dela
<pitko> mislm rabem mal natančeneša navodila kaj sploh nuca
<zdobersek> pitko: nekej v smislu `.konvert 15USD to EUR
<pitko> cc
<pitko> :D
<pitko> aja
<pitko> jaz pa razmišlam kaj to sploh je
<dz0ny_> pitko: hint https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/master/scripts/chatter.coffee
<Seniorita> ircbot/scripts/chatter.coffee at master · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Seniorita> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<pitko> v čem mora bit napisan?
<zdobersek> coffeescript, preferrably ASM but not necessary
<zdobersek> tole je tud danes popularno: https://github.com/jloughry/BANCStar/blob/master/README.md
<Seniorita> BANCStar/README.md at master · jloughry/BANCStar · GitHub
<Seniorita> »BANCStar source code«
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: hehe
<miha> !g 15usd to eur
<Seniorita> XE: (USD/EUR) US Dollar to Euro Rate http://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/convert/?Amount=1&From=USD&To=EUR
<pitko> coffeescript je zakon
<pitko> sam neznam Å¡e uprablat
<pitko> :D
<pitko> čist
<pitko> sej to dela ?
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny_> ne ti mora pokaza recmo tko kot
<dz0ny_> .ddg 16**30 * 5
<dz0ny_> .ddg 16*30
<breza> 16 * 30 = 480
<pitko> aha
<pitko> am bom mal preštuderu
<pitko> se da to čez kak free api k to dela?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> sam najt ga moraš :P
<pitko> no problemos
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny_> mogoče ma kaj yahoo
<pitko> bom posku
<pitko> mislm morm Å¡e git si postavt nekam
<dz0ny_> drugače pa scrape z cherio(jquery za node)
<pitko> za svoj projekt
<dz0ny_> github so samo public for free
<pitko> ja vem
<dz0ny_> bitbucket so tud privat for free
<pitko> aja hm
<pitko> delov bom neko client web app
<pitko> ubistvu web app out of the box :D
<pitko> k boš div dregnu na konc okna se bo odpru na namizju
<dz0ny_> pa sej to ti zna chrome apps
<dz0ny_> al pa cef
<pitko> ja vem
<pitko> sam kaj če nimaš chroma?
<dz0ny_> cef
<dz0ny_> no ti se kr uč qt
<dz0ny_> bl uproabno
<pitko> kaj mislš
<pitko> k se Å¡e nism lotu
<pitko> :D
<pitko> nene sej je ql kr povej :D
<zdobersek> poj te kje se res zna Shuttleworth /msgat
<pitko> mism nardit neki na to vrjanto stiky notes
<pitko> sam bolš
<pitko> od evernota pa keepa :D
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: no da se vrnemo na chromium, hexxeh je portal chromeos ta uporablja directfb
<dz0ny_> zde bi rabil enega da popravi kar je novega gleda apija
<dz0ny_> da bo tud chromium v22+ delal prek directfb
<pitko> am
<pitko> gooogle ma en api?
<CrazyLemon> pitko evo ti api http://rate-exchange.appspot.com/currency?from=EUR&to=USD
<CrazyLemon> ti sam menjaš EUR ter USD v ustrezno prebrano valuto
<CrazyLemon> ter nato rate zmnožiš s podano cifro
<pitko> hm
<pitko> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5777985/need-api-for-currency-converting
<Seniorita> converter - Need API for currency converting - Stack Overflow
<zdobersek> http://jimleff.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-i-outgrew-libertarianism.html
<Seniorita> Jim Leff's Slog: How I Outgrew Libertarianism
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: I only build the damn thing.
<pitko> in
<pitko> http://www.google.com/ig/calculator?hl=en&q=200EUR=?USD
<pitko> tole sam querry spreminaš
<CrazyLemon> ne tega uporabljat
<CrazyLemon> ker ig bo dead čez slaba dva mesca
<zdobersek> Thanks Larry! Thanks Sergei!
<pitko> k je to od ig?
<pitko> xD
<pitko> :D
<pitko> soory
<zdobersek> Hope those glasses are a blast.
<pitko> je ja
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: zdej so na rpi spravl tud ze wayland
<dz0ny_> ja sam zato da stvar dela kolikor toliko ok
<dz0ny_> ne sme bit nobenega X/walanda vmes
<zdobersek> huh?
<dz0ny_> recimo chromecast uporablja directfb
<dz0ny_> pa ima dost močnješi cpu/grafično
<dz0ny_> in je še počasno
<dz0ny_> po testih sodeč
<zdobersek> wayland bi ti tko sedel na GPUju
<dz0ny_> ja sa rpi ima dinamičen model dvomi da zna to wayland handlat
<dz0ny_> btw https://code.google.com/p/chromecast-mirrored-source/source/browse/README?repo=chromium
<Seniorita> README - chromecast-mirrored-source - Mirror of open source software used in Chromecast devices - Google Project Hosting
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Mount Google Drive In Linux With google-drive-ocamlfuse  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/iv-ls7uZJRs/mount-google-drive-in-linux-with-google.html
<dz0ny_> poleg tega če sem pav razumel, če hočeš dekodirat video pospešeno
<dz0ny_> rabiš da je vse v main thread
<dz0ny_> tko kot to xbmc z omx počne
<dz0ny_> drugače crkne zadeva
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vXBY6c_oBE
<Seniorita> Fire Alarm Jam Session - YouTube
<Seniorita> »One friday afternoon at an innocent band practice, fire alarm tests are being conducted. What to do now? Jam with it of course! (Our fire alarm seems to wail...«
<pitko> bo tist kr vredu k je dal
<pitko> Crazylemon
<CrazyLemon> a bo.. js sm pa se že ustrašu da ni v redu .. jao jao :)
<pitko> haha :)
<pitko> mislm
<pitko> :)
<pitko> kaj pa kake druge količine tut pretvarja?
<zdobersek> ja, to bi tud blo fajn
<zdobersek> palci v cm
<zdobersek> funti v kg
<zdobersek> itd itd
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ker ful pretvarjaš funte v kg ane zdobersek
<pitko> http://currency-api.appspot.com/
<pitko> ?
<Seniorita> Currency API | Exchange rate and currency conversion API
<Seniorita> »A simple currency exchange rate API with a generous free quota. Use your OpenID to get an API key.«
<pitko> bol všeč?
<pitko> za druge količine
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: suck it.
<pitko> bo treba pa Å¡e mal pogledat
<miha> l8r
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Avidemux Video Editor Reaches Version 2.6.5  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/zDCaNOBRIVU/avidemux-video-editor-reaches-version.html
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž še vedno crashfest
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i refuse to
<dz0ny_> a to ste prebral http://falkvinge.net/2013/08/28/the-first-global-civil-war/
<Seniorita> The First Global Civil War - Falkvinge on Infopolicy
<Seniorita> »Manning, Snowden, Assange, Miranda, The Guardian: With each passing day, we receive confirmations that we are at war. A Global Civil War.«
<dz0ny_> .ddg 10kg to grams
<zdobersek> Jansa, Kucan, Zoki, Luda Mila ...
<zdobersek> we could go on FOR EVER
<zdobersek> later, grem na kolo.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Edi: Re: [rešeno] Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40625/#p40625
<dz0ny_> cargo cult
<anny> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult
<Seniorita> Cargo cult - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<anny> egiptovski lonci mesa
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Moaning_of_Life
<Seniorita> The Moaning of Life - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny_> ok zgleda da bom kmail začel uporabljat
<dz0ny_> thunderbird me je razočaral
<zdobersek> YYYY
<zdobersek> sem kr pustolovec, vcerej me je napral, pa sem pozabu dat cevlje susit
<anny> grem jest
<anny> lp
<dz0ny_> zulji
<dz0ny_> dober terk anny
<anny> hvala
<dz0ny_> tek*
<zdobersek> dober twerk?
<zdobersek> wtf dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> ja typo no
<zdobersek> more like a Freudian typo
<sasa84> oooo LorD_DDooM :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, ...
 * sasa84 si popravi frizuro in modrc
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> to pa se nism vidu
<idioterna> da bi mela ksna pokvarjen modrc
<idioterna> a si kondenzatorje zamenala.
<sasa84> idioterna, sj zdej sm ga pokvarla :P
<sasa84> d bo zdobersek ja vidu kaj je spodi :P
<idioterna> a, sexual innuendos
<idioterna> prosim, nadaljujte.
<idioterna> hehe
<zdobersek> sasa84: shall we?
 * sasa84 pokima
<dz0ny_> .stran github.com
<breza> github.com(192.30.252.130) JE dosegljiva.
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: next level dota2 tutorial?
<zdobersek> se ma mogoce ta punca kej ..
<zdobersek> nope.
<dz0ny_> zdobbie live game
<dz0ny_> pa zber carry junake
<dz0ny_> death prophet recimo
<dz0ny_> sniper
<dz0ny_> viper
<dz0ny_> pa top pa bottom lane gres
<dz0ny_> gres en ame prot botom zdobersek?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: no time
<dz0ny_> jaz ze napol spim
<dz0ny_> pa se homeland mam namen pogledat
<zdobersek> bv
<zdobersek> ni efektov
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> sam jih ne rabis
<dz0ny_> ker je sam krater efekt
<zdobersek> nooo
<dz0ny_> tko pise bkomentarjih
<zdobersek> zdej sta od cele CIE ostala sam dva
<dz0ny_> u z brado ona
<dz0ny_> pa operativci
<dz0ny_> pa brody :>
<zdobersek> brody je tak od vseh
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] Zamenjava gonilnika NVIDIA  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40626/#p40626
<dz0ny_> @AIanHangover Boyfri(end). Girlfri(end). Fo(forever)od. hm
<CrazyLemon> woot?
<dz0ny_> FOOD
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampakzakaj je (forever) vmes?
<dz0ny_> lol pitko se je nekaj ustrašil
<CrazyLemon> ne..sam vidu je da je že povezan
<dz0ny_> @AIanHangover 1 Sep
<dz0ny_> Some people just need a hug
<dz0ny_> .. around their neck...
<dz0ny_> with a rope.
<dz0ny_> no tko dost delirije
<dz0ny_> noč
<pitko> pod Unapproved Teams :)
<pitko> hrvati so pa kr aproved team :D
<pitko> kva so oni bulši
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny_> vecji so
<pitko> a nimajo za burek
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny_> nimajo za horsa
<pitko> kokr sm to bral lahko loco team pol lahko dobi rekvizite
<dz0ny_> burek je itak precenjen
<pitko> :)
<pitko> mism cdeje pa to
<dz0ny_> a mas cddvdrom
<dz0ny_> lahko samo stari mami das da uporablja namest strasila
<dz0ny_> al pa enmu v avto da ga radar ne zadane :p
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> dz0ny_, kaj si ti dons jedu? :D
<dz0ny_> nic posebnega
<pitko> pil
<pitko> Å¡mrkal ? :)
<dz0ny_> vodo
<dz0ny_> pitko te bom okol kepe, pa bos smrkal potem
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> dz0ny_, zihr je v dolini spet kej narobe z vodo :P
<dz0ny_> zalo sm pil z jabolkom
<dz0ny_> pa en muffin z cesnjami
<dz0ny_> pa coffe
<dz0ny_> e
<pitko> uu maffin njami :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: http://www.twitch.tv/joindotared
<Seniorita> joinDOTARed
<Seniorita> »LIVE: The BigPoint Battle Day 2 Featuring: Team Empire, Kaipi & More«
<pitko> amapak dotha enka je bla še zmeri najačja
<dz0ny_> cak zdej moram vstat zagant steam da dobim da datrak content
<dz0ny_> for the fans
<sasa84> šibam jst pančat
<sasa84> nočko miškice
<sasa84> pitko, a boš ti čez mesc že brucek? :)
<dz0ny_> http://drakensang.com/dota
<Seniorita> Drakensang Online | The first online chapter of the fantasy saga
<Seniorita> »Take up arms against the evil flourishing in Duria. Use swords, spells and skill to defeat the Dragon and his horde.«
<pitko> dz0ny league of legends si kdaj igrov?
<dz0ny_> joj kak lame attempt je to
<dz0ny_> z doto lekramirajo ta web brower game
<dz0ny_> pitko ne
<dz0ny_> dota je kul ker vse skupaj traja 30-40 minut
<dz0ny_> pa vkes gres lahko na vc / pir /coffe
<dz0ny_> e
<zdobersek> http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/2/4686646/reflections-from-london-skyscraper-are-melting-parked-cars
<Seniorita> Reflections from London skyscraper are reportedly melting parked cars | The Verge
<Seniorita> »Reflections coming off a London skyscraper are so intense that they're melting cars parked on a nearby street. That's according to City A.M., sourcing a "distraught" owner of a Jaguar XJ that was...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [rešeno] Zamenjava gonilnika NVIDIA  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40627/#p40627
<lurker69> http://nextmicrosoftceo.com/
<Seniorita> Next Microsoft CEO
<lurker69> stallman for president
<Seniorita> »Who will be the next Microsoft CEO? Vote for the person you think will become the next Microsoft CEO. No flood, no registration, a poll website just for fun. React on Twitter - #nextmicrosoftceo«
<lurker69> al mate tu raje Linusa Torvalda
<zdobersek> Shuttlewortha
<zdobersek> doh
<dz0ny_> meh
<dz0ny_> zgleda da je gledu :p
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-03
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Dostop do map v mapi /media  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40629/#p40629
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Dostop do map v mapi /media  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40630/#p40630
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: Re: Dostop do map v mapi /media  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40631/#p40631
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<miha> !g testing 123
<Seniorita> Barenaked Ladies - Testing 1, 2, 3 (Video) - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lJz8xdZQu4
<b4d> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, b4d
<b4d> miha: lih tolko da se ne bos samo z boti pogovarjal :D
<miha> haha jutro... hvala
 * miha zjutraj nahrani mačke in bota
<anny> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, anny
<anny> prijazen ta bot
<anny> dobro jutro breza
<miha> anny botsnack tudi tebi
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<anny> aha...zdej je rabu 10 s da je sprocesiral
<napsy> lp
<miha> lp
<b4d> no zdej nas pa je za eno kavo
 * b4d gre do avtomata
<zdobersek> prnes avtomat sem
<dz0ny_> dan
<breza> Zdravo, dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> nokia no more
<dz0ny_> balmer jo je za zajterk pojedel
<dz0ny_> zajtrk*
<dz0ny_> kaki bedaki so to, meh
<miha> dz0ny_: ? link?
<zdobersek> no no
<zdobersek> Microsoft Lumia
<zdobersek> catchy?
<dz0ny_> http://oak.ctx.ly/r/b6yq
<Seniorita> With $7.17 Billion Nokia Buy, Microsoft Brings Its Trojan Horse Home | Wired Business | Wired.com
<Seniorita> »Stephen Elop will return to Microsoft, after the Redmond software giant paid $5 billion for Finnish phone maker Nokia. Photo: Richard Drew / AP Micros«
<dz0ny_> bigwhale tle mamo .stran ukaz
<BigWhale> wat?
<BigWhale> nic ne stekam ampak ziher je kul!
<BigWhale> ;>
<dz0ny_> < BigWhale> A je kak pameten tool za preverjat a je web site up/down?
<BigWhale> aja
<dz0ny_> uporabalja isitup. api
<dz0ny_> .url
<breza> dz0ny_: http://oak.ctx.ly/r/b6yq @tor. sep. 03 2013 09:05:14 GMT+0200
<breza> lurker69: http://nextmicrosoftceo.com/ @pon. sep. 02 2013 23:10:01 GMT+0200
<breza> zdobersek: http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/2/4686646/reflections-from-london-skyscraper-are-melting-parked-cars @pon. sep. 02 2013 22:58:11 GMT+0200
<breza> dz0ny_: http://drakensang.com/dota @pon. sep. 02 2013 22:54:21 GMT+0200
<breza> anny: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult @pon. sep. 02 2013 19:02:32 GMT+0200
<breza> pitko: http://currency-api.appspot.com/ @pon. sep. 02 2013 16:12:29 GMT+0200
<dz0ny_> hm lenk do kode je bil poglej na github :)
<BigWhale> dz0ny_, jest rabim neki kar mi bo vsake pet minut preverilo ene 300 site-ov :)
<dz0ny_> link
<dz0ny_> !g nodejs uptime github
<Seniorita> fzaninotto/uptime · GitHub https://github.com/fzaninotto/uptime
<dz0ny_> ^^ porem hoces to
<dz0ny_> lol http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aAYdV9d_700b_v2.jpg
<zdobersek> "I'll be out of this shit hole in less than a year, might as well fuck things up a tad more."
<dz0ny_> ah ne sej to se je pricakovalo
<dz0ny_> sam skoda, ker evropa nima vec mobilnega proizvajalca
<napsy> the horror
<zdobersek> do I hear a challenge?
<zdobersek> !g arduino GSM
<Seniorita> Arduino GSM Shield http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoGSMShield
<dz0ny_> well tist bi blo back to roots :p
<dz0ny_> eink mobile phone
<zdobersek> epaper
<zdobersek> eglass?
<dz0ny_> imindmeld
<zdobersek> good.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ world war z any good?
<zdobersek> home media release je sred septembra
<zdobersek> potrpte malo
<CrazyLemon> http://9gag.com/gag/aAYdV9d
<Seniorita> 9GAG - Why Microsoft Acquires Nokia For $7 Billion! The untold story!
<Seniorita> »Click to see the pic and write a comment...«
<zdobersek> .url
<breza> CrazyLemon: http://9gag.com/gag/aAYdV9d @tor. sep. 03 2013 10:16:16 GMT+0200
<breza> dz0ny_: http://oak.ctx.ly/r/b6yq @tor. sep. 03 2013 09:05:14 GMT+0200
<breza> lurker69: http://nextmicrosoftceo.com/ @pon. sep. 02 2013 23:10:01 GMT+0200
<breza> zdobersek: http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/2/4686646/reflections-from-london-skyscraper-are-melting-parked-cars @pon. sep. 02 2013 22:58:11 GMT+0200
<breza> dz0ny_: http://drakensang.com/dota @pon. sep. 02 2013 22:54:21 GMT+0200
<breza> anny: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult @pon. sep. 02 2013 19:02:32 GMT+0200
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:
<zdobersek> (09:28:14 AM) dz0ny_: lol http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aAYdV9d_700b_v2.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek your point being ... ?
<zdobersek> bos moral prej vstat
<miha> matr zoprn ta linux... kr obesi se ko hočem par 100 mb prek smb kopirat
<zdobersek> pa nehat 9gag obiskovat
<zdobersek> ti isto, dz0ny_
<miha> mislim, kopiranje se obesi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js sm obiskal FB
<zdobersek> suure
<CrazyLemon> in tam vidu
<zdobersek> na 9gag pageu, ne?
<CrazyLemon> ne.. sam kopiru sm link!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitko> dan
<breza> Zdravo, pitko
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: jaz sem na #st kanalu videl dobil
<zdobersek> slo-tech? sheesh
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: kter server?
<dz0ny_> cak da pogeldam, nek cudn ime ima
<dz0ny_> sioff
<idioterna> kaj je pa cudnga na tem imenu? :)
<dz0ny_> http://tnt.aufbix.org/irc/irc.sioff.net
<Seniorita> irc:irc.sioff.net [tnt.aufbix.org]
<zdobersek> 'Elop candidate for Microsoft CEO job'
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> pa 50% bodo odpustil
<dz0ny_> ves sw v nokiii
<zdobersek> aja
<zdobersek> sem mislu, da po celem podjetju
<dz0ny_> ne sam 15k bodo obdržali
<dz0ny_> torej polovico
<dz0ny_> tko bussinesinsider predvideva
<zdobersek> ja, od tega, kar gre od Nokie pod Microsoft
<zdobersek> ja?
<zdobersek> al od kompletnega Microsofta?
<dz0ny_> ne mobile division ma 30k zaposlenih
<dz0ny_> 90k ima microsoft
<dz0ny_> 5k verjetno mobile division
<dz0ny_> 30k pri nokiji
<dz0ny_> in ker bi se delo podvajalo bodo odpuščali masovno
<dz0ny_> + padli bodo v ta nov progrram prestruktuiranja microsofta
<dz0ny_> kjer bodo dodatno odpuščali
<pitko> nokia je itak umrla
<dz0ny_> $m zanimajo samo patenti pa znamka
<pitko> že davno :)
<pitko> ja to se pa tut strunjam
<zdobersek> pa Elop
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/ericjackson/status/374737636990001152
<Seniorita> Twitter / ericjackson: Fun fact: Elop never sold his ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<pitko> recimo lumnia z androidom bi bla super
<pitko> ma kdo sploh nokio?
<pitko> od vas?
<zdobersek> halo
<zdobersek> tole je #ubuntu-si, ce bi Shuttleworth ne bil tko stiskaski, bi cez par mescev vsi mel Edge
<pitko> ja!
<pitko> :)
<zdobersek> ohjej, .vc TLD exists.
<miha> pitko: +1
<pitko> nebom čaku do 2014 :)
<pitko> mam nexusa bom ubutnu touch gor nasnel kmal
<idioterna> js mam nokijo
<idioterna> uredu je
<pitko> kero pa?
<dz0ny_> linux one se ve
<pitko> https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik to ne dela več?
<pitko> men noče nalovdat -.-
<zdobersek> pitko: a si pokvaru?
<pitko> xD?
<pitko> kako
<zdobersek> si jim navil bandwith porabo do limita?
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny_> ah ne to je samo plone
<dz0ny_> verjetn je spet crknil
<pitko> aja
<dz0ny_> idioterna: to mas tud ti cez ne?
<zdobersek> pitko: nisi razlagal, da bos spravu ta wiki na nek drug sistem?
<pitko> v mislih je bil poimovnik
<pitko> pojmovnik *
<pitko> jaz mam narjeno iskanje že drgač
<zdobersek> hm, okej
<zdobersek> pitko: in kok nameravas to monetizirat?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj je z GA zdej
 * zdobersek se gre ubuntu-si.vc
<pitko> to je zdej bol shitty narjenu
<pitko> tist tbx sm snel
<pitko> k je neke vrste xml
<dz0ny_> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik&strip=1
<Seniorita> slovenjenje:pojmovnik [wiki.lugos.si]
<pitko> pa parsam v json pa berm vn
<pitko> zdej bi blo fajn če bi zgenereru json datoteko
<pitko> pa se nekam to da
<idioterna> dz0ny_: mhm
<idioterna> pitko: n900
<idioterna> pitko: pa E72 pa E71
<pitko> aja te tastare
<pitko> so ql ja
<pitko> mism stare
<pitko> pol bi se tut lahko dodajalo nove vnose v json fajl
<dz0ny_> pitko to je po sedanjem sistemu like 5minut dela da maš json
<dz0ny_> vnašanje se nič ne sprmeni
<pitko> nevem kak sistem je zdej sploh
<dz0ny_> plone
<dz0ny_> python
<dz0ny_> baza je pa neko čudo od plona
<dz0ny_> pa se slo rada pokvari
<dz0ny_> zlo
<pitko> -.-
<pitko> in zakaj je od plona?
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny_> zeto ker plone samo to zna po defaultu
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/vueltaskelta
<dz0ny_> hatred for mysql verjtno
<dz0ny_> tole je največji brainfuck k si ga je kdorkoli kdaj zmislil
<dz0ny_> Warning The ZODB database is not usable without the Python source code used to create the data. The data is not readable using any SQL-based tools, and there exist little tools to deal with the raw data. The way to access Plone data is running Plone itself and performing queries through it.
<zdobersek> mongodb?
<pitko> cc
<dz0ny_> ne python pickle se uporablja
<pitko> k misljo to stran kej rihtat?
<pitko> zakaj nemora bit wp?
<pitko> recimo
<pitko> isto k ubuntu.si?
<dz0ny_> zato ker so python loverji :)
<dz0ny_> ne moreš php pol no
<dz0ny_> POLITIKA pa BIROKRACIJA
<dz0ny_> tko kto z php pa json, pa Å¡e je primerov
<zdobersek> php + json = EVIL ?
<dz0ny_> ja EVIL zadeva :)
<dz0ny_> pa php je Å¡e bolj fucked up, na 5.3 jim 10% testov sploh ni delalo
<dz0ny_> si hotel met slo datetime, pa je kr crashnu php
<zdobersek> WIP
<dz0ny_> 5.5 je že malo boljše
<pitko> pythona neznam nč :D
<pitko> mism sej
<pitko> ni neka kunštv ne fajn je k ma tok knjižnc pa funkcij že napisanih
<dz0ny_> am sej to je prednost
<dz0ny_> ker so standard
<dz0ny_> se ne spreminjajo
<dz0ny_> php bo v 5.6 verjentno ogromno funkcij konsolidiral, odstranil, združil
<dz0ny_> in potem bo neka čudna stvar spet
<zdobersek> ma vredu, kdo te sili v PHPju pisat? :>
<pitko> sej je lahko v aspju :D
<pitko> xD
<zdobersek> C#
<zdobersek> le futur
<dz0ny_> ne ne
<dz0ny_> visualbasic
<zdobersek> dost je blo heca
<zdobersek> to je ta slo-tech https://slo-tech.com/novice/t579489
<pitko> :D
<pitko> uff je dolga novica
<pitko> :)
<zdobersek> Microsoft vsaj z zasluzkom od Androida investira v svoj mobile platform
<dz0ny_> pa od appla tud
<zdobersek> ni jim tezko.
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-09-02/hemisphere-project-latest-spy-scandal-involving-4-billion-recorded-phone-calls-day
<Seniorita> The Hemisphere Project (f/k/a Hudson Hawk): The Latest Spy Scandal Involving 4 Billion Recorded Phone Calls Per Day | Zero Hedge
<Seniorita> »It is convenient that in a recent post covering the latest historic Verizon M&A deal we showed a spaghetti chart, created by the WSJ, of the US telecom space because it lays roughly how many current subscribers that other US telecom giant, AT&T, has.  The reason for this is that according to the latest revelations from the NYT, which following recent work-sharing with the Guardian is now another official distributor of the Edward Snowden leaks (
<zdobersek> Forget Microsoft and Nokia, refocus on the important shit.
<zdobersek> good morning CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> jutro zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nič kaj bo bilo.. še vedno je tako kot je bilo ko si me včeraj vprašal
<miha> jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> jutro miha
<dz0ny_> piwik?
<CrazyLemon> piwik pomeni da se mora sam še en sw več vzdrževat
<dz0ny_> ja sam piwik ni securtiy problem
<dz0ny_> lahko ga daš na openshift
<dz0ny_> se dam posodablja
<CrazyLemon> !g piwik exploit
<Seniorita> Web application abuses : Piwik PHP Code Execution Vulnerability http://www.securityspace.com/smysecure/catid.html?id=1.3.6.1.4.1.25623.1.0.900992
<dz0ny_>  2009 :)
<dz0ny_> ne hočem povedat tud če je exploit
<dz0ny_> pač novega psotaviš
<dz0ny_> ker je vse ločeno
<CrazyLemon> no če bo na openshiftu mene ne moti :)
<dz0ny_> php je tako ali tako explotable
<napsy> tu kdo obvlada gnu make?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: boš povedal komu dam dostop
<dz0ny_> oziroma dam tebi pa pol naprej ti to počneš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nobenmu..js pa ti pa andrejm pa je to to :D
<dz0ny_> pa če rabimo še kako storitev povej
<dz0ny_> 2 so Å¡e frej
<dz0ny_> 3 appi so možni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nimam nobene ideje/želje tnx anyway
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: https://www.openshift.com/quickstarts tle je seznam appov
<Seniorita> QuickStarts | OpenShift by Red Hat
<zdobersek> napsy: shoot
<napsy> zdobersek: rad bi, da se make zapomne nek environmental variable, ki se postav ob klicu skripte znotraj makefile
<napsy> se prav
<napsy> rule: bin/load.sh
<napsy> load.sh naredi nek export
<napsy> sam je tezava da do teh ne vem kok dostopat
<zdobersek> napsy: uporabljas automake?
<napsy> nop
<zdobersek> napsy: probej output skell ukaza shranit v neko novo spremenljivko
<zdobersek> var=`echo $ENV`
<napsy> hm ok
<zdobersek> vprasanje edino, kaksen doseg ima tist env, v kterega load.sh exporta
<dz0ny_> pač user s katerim si prijavljen
<dz0ny_> env je kr unix stuff
<dz0ny_> tud če z rub recimo manipučiraš env
<dz0ny_> bo bash tud zna to prebrat
<zdobersek> ruby?
<zdobersek> STAHP
<dz0ny_> ruby ja
<dz0ny_> mja neki slabo sem spal da nes
<dz0ny_> danes
<dz0ny_> se pozna
<zdobersek> coffee?
<dz0ny_> sem že enega :)
<idioterna> jsm mel 15 minutn powernap prejle
<idioterna> worked great
<dz0ny_> blargh in ta ftp
<zdobersek> .yt blargh
<breza> To Be A Blargh - Nigel Thornberry(2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ybbo6jWDKXw ♥2,007 ▶289,008
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [rešeno] Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40632/#p40632
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=12tce-THLUE
<Seniorita> Full Metal Jacket - Me love you long time - Papillon Soo Soo - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A superb ensemble falls in for Stanley Kubrick's brilliant saga about the Vietnam War and the dehumanization process that turns people into trained killers.«
<dz0ny_> 1:57 tist blargh sem mislil :P
<zdobersek> aja
<zdobersek> nisem vidu tvojih akrobacij, tko da nisem vedu, kaj tocno iskat
<dz0ny_> :P
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu to Promote 64bit Downloads As Default  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/xZOsbUNoAzY/ubuntu-13-10-64-bit-by-default
<zdobersek> .vreme Celhe
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 26.2°C @03.09.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 35% Veter: severozahodnik 2.5 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 26.67°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:22:41, Sončni zahod: 19:33:26
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 26.2°C @03.09.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 35% Veter: severozahodnik 2.5 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 26.67°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:22:41, Sončni zahod: 19:33:26
<zdobersek> breza: smart!
<miha> .vreme cerkno
<breza> ARSO: Boršt Gorenja vas (530m): 23.9°C @03.09.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 54% Veter: severnik 0.8 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.128954,13.9891931
<breza> Cerkno: 23.10°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:27:56, Sončni zahod: 19:38:25
<slax0r> .vreme puntigam
<breza> Puntigam Weg, 8482, Austria: 26.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Puntigam__AT/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/AUXX0020_f.html
<dz0ny_> http://www.sio.si/no_cache/sio/novice/novica/article/2480/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu skupnost v Sloveniji
<Seniorita> »sio.si«
<zdobersek> koncno slavni!
<zdobersek> sam na siol.net se moram prit
<zdobersek> moramo*
<CrazyLemon> moramo? od kdaj si ti tak ponosn član ubuntu.si skupnosti? :>
<zdobersek> OH I'M SORRY
<zdobersek> I'LL BE TAKING MY AWESOME PLUGIN BACK NOW
<slax0r> :D
<pitko> https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik je fuč še zmeri
<dz0ny_> bo idioterna popravil, ko bo imel čas...
<dz0ny_> maš google cache
<dz0ny_> za silo bo
<pitko> mhm
<pitko> ok
<idioterna> fuc?
<idioterna> aja ja
<idioterna> blame plone
<pitko> kako to da je kr fuč?
<idioterna> masina je boga
<idioterna> nobody gives a damn
<pitko> aja
<pitko> ...
<pitko> glupu
<idioterna> v mariboru je ena moja masina k bi loh nadomestila to zalost k je zdej
<idioterna> ampak mi ne rata jit ponjo
<pitko> ka pa uradna stran lugusa?
<idioterna> sej je dead
<idioterna> a ni?
<pitko> aja nevem
<pitko> čaki
<idioterna> je
<idioterna> sej to je ista masina
<pitko> mhm
<pitko> aha
<pitko> fuč
<pitko> boste to kej rihtal?
<zdobersek> naah
<pitko> sej lahko ubuntu.si odstop mal placa :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: 12.04 LTS mountall: disconnected from Plymouth mountall: Event failed  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40633/#p40633
<dz0ny_> pitko kaj bi pa ti mel wiki?
<dz0ny_> 2 apap lahko še na openshift poženemo
<idioterna> pitko: sej mas google cache verjetn
<dz0ny_> 10gb prostora
<pitko> ne sam tale pojmovnik
<pitko> ja je ja idoterna
<zdobersek> zakaj ne obesis tegale pojmovnika nekam drugam?
<zdobersek> fork it, basically
<pitko> ja nevem kam
<dz0ny_> bo andrej pvoedal...
<dz0ny_> povedal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: [rešeno] Zamenjava gonilnika NVIDIA  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40634/#p40634
<CrazyLemon> pitko prosim ne govorit v imenu ubuntu.si
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nooo
<zdobersek> ipak smo skupnost
<zdobersek> http://www.sio.si/no_cache/sio/novice/novica/article/2480/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu skupnost v Sloveniji
<Seniorita> »sio.si«
<zdobersek> _javno poznana_ skupnost
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vsaj en mirror pojmovnika bi lahk ponudili
<zdobersek> mi, ubuntu.si skupnost
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ko boš naredu plugin kot se spodobi boš lahk 'mi' uporabljal :p
<pitko> ne govorim v imenu
<pitko> sprašujem
<pitko> če pač ne pač ne
<pitko> kaj
<pitko> men je usen al pa če ni nikjer
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: 12.04 LTS mountall: disconnected from Plymouth mountall: Event failed  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40635/#p40635
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: not cool.
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Give GIMP A New Look With ‘Flat’ Icon Theme  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/i-1gS9jEIOU/gimp-icon-flat-theme
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobersek
<zdobersek> ayo sasa84
<zdobersek> sasa84: tudi ti si ubuntu.si!
<zdobersek> (cc CrazyLemon)
<sasa84> ouuu nouuu :S
<zdobersek> sasa84: ?!?!
<sasa84> odkril si, da sem na ubuntu.si :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: ne, pravim, da si del ubuntu.si skupnosti
<sasa84> achsoooo
<zdobersek> jaja
<sasa84> ampak nism glih pridna a ne :\
<zdobersek> sasa84: zame si tanartabuljsa
<zdobersek> sasa84: dober kafe skuhas
<zdobersek> :>
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> ooo moj zdoby <3
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> a je lugos down?
<sasa84> .pomoč
<zdobersek> hah
<zdobersek> sasa84: ja :>
<sasa84> .stran lugos.si
<breza> lugos.si(193.164.138.65) NI dosegljiva.
<sasa84> zdobersek, najs :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: rabis slucajno pojmovnik? :>
 * sasa84 zakašlja
<sasa84> zdobersek, kaj pa nej še druzga počnem an lugos strani :P
<zdobersek> pitko to the rescue ^
<sasa84> ooooooooo
<sasa84> pitko je zdej ful neki priden ane? :>
<dz0ny_> .stran radiomars.si
<sasa84> o dz0ny_
<breza> radiomars.si(null) NI dosegljiva.
<dz0ny_> o sasa84
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ddosate konkurenco?
<dz0ny_> bbl
<sasa84> lol zdobersek
<dz0ny_> ne hotel sem pogledat kaj to sploh je
<dz0ny_> pa ni nč živega
<dz0ny_> :P
<sasa84> dz0ny_, pa ni ti to radioterminal.si :P
<sasa84> eee, majkemi!
<dz0ny_> karma Posiljevalec se je onesvestil, ko je izvedel, a je njegova žrtev HIV pozitivna. http://24ur.com/wt3m8h
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Posiljevalec se je onesvestil, ko je izvedel, a ima njegova žrtev HIV
<Seniorita> »27-letni Britanec Richard Thomas je priznal posilstvo. Potem pa ga je policija seznanila z zanj šokantno novico: njegova žrtev je okužena z virusom HIV. Do konca tega tedna bo izvedel, ali je zdaj okužen tudi sam.«
<sasa84> uuuuu
<miha> :)
<sasa84> komentar spodi: sodil si je sam :)))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: 12.04 LTS mountall: disconnected from Plymouth mountall: Event failed  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40636/#p40636
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [rešeno] Zamenjava gonilnika NVIDIA  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40637/#p40637
<pitko> aa?
<pitko> nism bil tel
<pitko> :D?
<pitko> zakaj se gre
<sedovsek> Hej. Kdo na tem kanalu je Zan Dobrsek?
<pitko> zdobersek
<sedovsek> Hvala.
<pitko> ma neke oboževalce :)
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek kr kregaj ga ja!!
<sedovsek> CrazyLemon: Exactly.
<pitko> CrazyLemon  kva je vse mrtvo dons :D
<CrazyLemon> pitko definiraj vse
<pitko> :)
<pitko> lugu wiki radiomars.si
<pitko> kaj če še ubuntu.si gre! :O
<slax0r> define('vse',everything());
<pitko> :D
<pitko> hu tale QML JE ZAKON!
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> čist hudu ej!
<pitko> nek opengl
<pitko> :)
<pitko> podbnga?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek LorD_DDooM http://www.24ur.com/raziskava-kolesarji-zivijo-dlje-od-druge-populacije.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Raziskava: Kolesarji živijo dlje od druge populacije
<Seniorita> »Raziskava, ki jo je opravil pariški kardiovaskularni center, je pokazala, da tekmovalni kolesarji živijo dlje kot drugi ljudje, čeprav so izpostavljeni raznim nevarnostim, kot so prometne nesreče, doping in drugo.«
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž velja isto za vse normalne tekmovalne športe
<CrazyLemon> misliš na tekmovanje posameznikov? verjetno ja
<slax0r> ce ne dopingiras kot idiot :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ampak kot piše v novici.. testiranje v tistih časih ni bilo ravno zanesljivo.. in vsi vedo da so se takrat dopingirali kot nori.. mogoče pa so zato živeli dlje :>
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: bo sedaj za celtro delal :P
<CrazyLemon> sej ni sedovsek pri celtri
<dz0ny_> dlabs
<CrazyLemon> vigred :D
<kubanc> hellow! A je ze mel kdo kdaj probleme z Slovenskim front-end jezikom za Joomlo 2.5?
<kubanc> meni nikakor ne prime...
<dz0ny_> a lim :P
<slax0r> kubanc, problemi in joomla...to nekako gre z roko v roki :)
<CrazyLemon> ne gre z roko v roki..bl je sinonim :p
<kubanc> hja ok, sam rad bi vedel zakaj bi SLo ne deluje, German ter English je OK
<CrazyLemon> in kaj ti pokaže če naložiš slo. ? angleške nize ali ti sploh ne naloži strani?
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, Angleške nize
<kubanc> pa tudi opcijo izbire slovenskega jezika mi ne pokaže
<kubanc> nemški ter angleški delujete OK
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: 12.04 LTS mountall: disconnected from Plymouth mountall: Event failed  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40638/#p40638
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDvDRBKeB8U
<Seniorita> 'Walkie Talkie' Skyscraper Blamed for Melting Cars - YouTube
<Seniorita> »and scorching pedestrians. LONDONERS who pass by the Walkie Talkie skyscraper are in for a surprise ? because the recently completed building at 20 Fenchurch...«
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: dota kej zvečer?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne nisem se world war z pogledal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: 12.04 LTS mountall: disconnected from Plymouth mountall: Event failed  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40639/#p40639
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: yup, na live streamu
<zdobersek> kdo je ta Dobrsek?
<zdobersek> jst ne poznam nobenga Dobrska.
<idioterna> js tut ne
<zdobersek> eh, ni hudga, sem prilagodljiv
<zdobersek> osebna sicer ne tolk, ampak ok
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: oh cmon
<zdobersek> wha
<dz0ny_> why won't you paly with me
<dz0ny_> play
<zdobersek> ker nisi priblizno podoben livinpink
<zdobersek> duh
<dz0ny_> :(
<idioterna> kaj je livinpink?
<dz0ny_> ma ena blondža
<idioterna> urlpls
<zdobersek> www.twitch.tv/livinpink/c/2783099
<dz0ny_> http://www.team-dignitas.net/uploads/tinymce/images/livinpink_with_julia_childress.jpg
<dz0ny_> no naravno ni blond
<dz0ny_> ocitno
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: tud julii nisi kej dost podoben
<dz0ny_> i don't want to be
<idioterna> aha dunno
<idioterna> mislm lustne punce ampak
<idioterna> bi mogu spoznat da bi vidu ce je kej vsebine tut
<zdobersek> mhm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: 12.04 LTS mountall: disconnected from Plymouth mountall: Event failed  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40640/#p40640
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Edi: Re: [rešeno] Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40641/#p40641
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: kdaj merkas it spat?
<CrazyLemon> 21:20
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dota2?
<dz0ny_> jo a komu pokaže pause gumb http://podcasti.radioterminal.si/media/630-predstavitev-kultne-zalozbe-domino/embed_player?w=560&h=315
<Seniorita> Radio Terminal | 630: PREDSTAVITEV KULTNE ZALOŽBE DOMINO
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nehi no..sj nism punca
<zdobersek> play button
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> ampak play pa dela kot pausea
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> font se en naloži neki prow
<zdobersek> wow
<dz0ny_> ob 11
<dz0ny_> zdobersek
<dz0ny_> zdej eno odigram
<dz0ny_> pol pa spat
<pitko> k lahk daš še enkrat un link
<pitko> :)
<pitko> prosim!
<pitko> od lugusa
<dz0ny_> cache:pa url
<dz0ny_> v google napišeš
<dz0ny_> a dobiš link
<dz0ny_> k je cached
<dz0ny_> :P
<pitko> jvala
<pitko> hvala
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: :|
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: pol pa jutr
<zdobersek> ;>
<dz0ny_> a ti že spat?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ma ne, tule se mam par buildov za stestirat, po enajsti bi mel cas ... mogoce
<zdobersek> bom danes se live stream preuceval
<zdobersek> vcerej so potem zadnji match razvlekl na 50 minut
<CrazyLemon> ti ne igraš ampak gledaš kako igrajo?
<zdobersek> exactly.
<CrazyLemon> weirdo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ vodniki done
<CrazyLemon> to je to ali je Å¡e kaj ?
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> to je to
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: kako kaze
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: svoh, zal
<dz0ny_> k
<zdobersek> pocas bom sel spat, tko da ti kr voljno
<dz0ny_> ln
<dz0ny_> oh why http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oPoTrnHQ3I
<Seniorita> The East Official Trailer #2 (2013) - Ellen Page Movie HD - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn Like us on FACEBOOK:http://goo.gl/dHs73. The East Official Trailer...«
<dz0ny_> .imdb the east
<breza> The East (2013) - 7.3(✋ 2,669) (RT 74) http://imdb.com/title/tt1869716
<breza> An operative for an elite private intelligence firm finds her priorities changing dramatically after she is tasked with infiltrating an anarchist group known for executing covert attacks upon major corporations.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/03/android-kit-kat/
<Seniorita> Google teases Android 4.4 as 'KitKat,' passes one billion Android activations (video)
<Seniorita> »After "a whirlwind trip to Asia" visiting Android partners, Google's SVP Sundar Pichai has just confirmed -- by way of the above photo -- that the next«
<dz0ny_> jep jex
<CrazyLemon> jex?
<dz0ny_> http://www.kitkat.com/#/home
<Seniorita> kitkat
<Seniorita> »The future of confectionery has arrived. Ladies and gentleman, welcome to the Android powered KITKAT 4.4. #AndroidKITKAT«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUQsozpZUSw
<Seniorita> She love you good - Boom boom long time - YouTube
<Seniorita> »From Stanley Kubricks Full Metal Jacket. This is the OTHER hooker scene quoted. No embedding because of copyright issues. 00:00:17:05 00:00:19:09 Ten-hut. 00...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.android.com/kitkat/
<Seniorita> Android KitKat
<dz0ny_> yes yes
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/telekomunikacije/2013/09/prihaja_nexus_5.aspx
<Seniorita> Prihaja Nexus 5 - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Nedavno znižanje cen Googlovega telefona Nexus 4 in njihov načrt, da na police ne nameravajo poslati svežih zalog, sta sprožila vedno glasnejše govorice o skorajšnjem prihodu novega modela.«
<CrazyLemon> http://delitev.blogspot.com/2013/08/ubuntu.html
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita> Medsebojna delitev: Ubuntu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: 12.04 LTS mountall: disconnected from Plymouth mountall: Event failed  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40642/#p40642
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-04
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, miha
<miha> botsnakc
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Thank you very much.
<miha> !g test2345
<Seniorita> Test 2345 — The William Davidson Institute http://wdi.umich.edu/test-2345/test-2345
<miha> jutro sasa84
<miha> jutro melona
<CrazyLemon> jutro mihec
<sasa84_> Jutro mihi
<sasa84_> Oooo krejzek
<sasa84_> O_o
<sasa84_> Miha, si kej pridn?
<CrazyLemon> lp sasa
<sasa84_> Lp... Joj smo uradni:-P
<sasa84_> Crazylemon, a si naredu izpite al je zdej mucni mesec?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ sej si še vedno študentka..sj veš kdaj so izpiti :D
<sasa84_> Mi mamo drgac:-P
<dz0ny_> dan
<breza> Zdravo, dz0ny_
<slax0r> dan
<breza> Dober dan, slax0r
<sasa84_> Oooo dz0ny
<dz0ny_> a me kdo pinga al pa query neki
<sasa84_> O slax0r
<slax0r> o sasa84_
 * sasa84_ se skrije
 * slax0r pokaze na sasino skrivno mesto
<dz0ny_> o sasa
<sasa84_> Slax!
<sasa84_> Zdej pa sibam na kofr
<sasa84_> Kofe
<sasa84_> Ajd
<dz0ny_> ti studenti majo prevec casa
<slax0r> hehe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ping
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1186771_10151685844423432_1523546633_n.jpg
<slax0r> sfw?
<CrazyLemon> of course
<zdobersek> LIES
<zdobersek> sleeping instead of working is quite NSFW
<CrazyLemon> lies
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] aldridge: Re: Mate čaj (zeleno zlato indijancev)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40643/#p40643
<zdobersek> who lies on that bed?
<dz0ny_> hm EPP
<dz0ny_> a to pustimo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: povej, kaj naj naredi_mo_?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pejt na power nap
<dz0ny_> korupcija
<dz0ny_> tajkun
<zdobersek> I sometimes wish.
<slax0r> ker IDE je se podoben Aptani?
<slax0r> razen Eclipse seveda
<zdobersek> Vim?
<slax0r> mja...za majhne projekte je super
<slax0r> k pa mas 5000+ fajlov pa je mal problematicno
<zdobersek> slax0r: kter programski jezik cilja_mo_? (cc CrazyLemon )
<dz0ny_> slax0r: sublimetext, intelij
<zdobersek> XCode!
<dz0ny_> notepad
<slax0r> php
<zdobersek> whoa
<dz0ny_> jetbrains neki neki web
<dz0ny_> bo pol zate
<slax0r> hm, bom pogledu
<miha> idioterna: si tle?
<slax0r> meh...KDevelop ftw <3
<slax0r> zdaj se sam na sluzbenga morm linux gor installat :)
<idioterna> miha: sm
<miha> mal probavam arnes epp test server
<miha> je kak boljši način za konc sporočila kot </epp> čakat?
 * miha n00b
<yang> gre kdo na https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Hacker-Pschorr_Oktoberfest_Girl.jpg
<Seniorita> File:Hacker-Pschorr Oktoberfest Girl.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> miha: ne
<idioterna> miha: gre pa vse v diskretnih paketkih
<miha> idioterna: pa zdj iz epp drafta kopiral login ukaz.. pa server pravi da neznane opcije :D
<miha> tuhtam, da najboljš da si instaliram njihov tomcat client pa debugiram kaj pošilja? :D
<miha> zaenkrat greeting uspešno preberem, yey
<slax0r> yang, keep the girl, gimme teh beer :P
<miha> :)))
<yang> slax0r: ;)
<idioterna> miha: a ti js pejstnem xml k dela?
<miha> idioterna: lahk, ampak bom moral itak vse ukaze naštudirat
<idioterna> moment
<idioterna> miha: http://dpaste.com/1365610/
<Seniorita> dpaste: #1365610
<idioterna> tole jim poslem
<miha> idioterna:  <result code="2400"> <msg lang="en-US">Command failed</msg>
<miha> :(
<idioterna> ja a si dal taprav user/pass not?
<miha> menda
<miha>  2400    "Command failed"
<miha>   This response code MUST be returned when a server is unable to
<miha>   execute a command due to an internal server error that is not related
<miha>   to the protocol.  The failure can be transient.  The server MUST keep
<miha>   any ongoing session active.
<idioterna> aja mogoce majo na testnem serverju ze nov stuff
<idioterna> pa jim ne dela kej
<idioterna> k se neke dnssec spremembe obetajo
<miha> bom probal tomcat clienta
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 22.7°C @04.09.2013 12:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 58% Veter: severnik 1.5 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 21.93°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:23:57, Sončni zahod: 19:31:30
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/zizek-v-guardianu-snowden-manning-in-assange-so-nasi-novi-junaki/316843
<Seniorita> Žižek v Guardianu: Snowden, Manning in Assange so naši novi junaki :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »V svetu, v katerem imajo take države vso moč, so nujno potrebni junaki, kot so žvižgači, ki dokazujejo, da imajo moč tudi ljudje, piše Slavoj Žižek v svoji kolumni, objavljeni v Guardianu.«
<sasa84> dan
<breza> Dober dan, sasa84
<yang> evo sasa84 ce ni nobenga kle, se lahko z botom menis :)
<sasa84> živjo breza
<sasa84> breza: kako si?
<sasa84> hm
<sasa84> breza, kako si?
<sasa84> breza
<yang> nisi ji vsec
<sasa84> :\
<miha> idioterna: sm si v javi napisu ssl proxy (pa se **** da sm izklopu preverjanje certifikatov za localhost), končno vidim ukaze :D
<miha> se konektam na localhost z epp klientom :D
<napsy> lp
<miha> lp
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Oh thx, have a cookie yourself!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: 12.04 LTS mountall: disconnected from Plymouth mountall: Event failed  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40644/#p40644
<idioterna> miha: a pa ti dela zdej?
<miha> ne, stara gesla ne delajo.. ACL neki
<miha> ampak prava napaka, tist prej je bla druga
<miha> če vidim, kaj uradn klient pošlje, bom že lahk tud jst poslal ane
<idioterna> mhm
<dz0ny_> miha next time mitmproxy
<dz0ny_> je awsome
<miha> dz0ny_: ssl podpira? :)
<miha> pač ni se mi dal sourca od liba spreminjat
<slax0r> http://www.androidauthority.com/kitkat-giveaway-262396/
<Seniorita> KitKat Giveaway! - Android Authority
<miha> lačn :p
<dz0ny_> miha: ja zna ti celo pofejktat certe
<dz0ny_> pa skript lahko napišeš ki modificira vsebino
<idioterna> http://thetangential.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Im-Only-Here-for-the-WiFi-Chelsea-Fagan.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: 12.04 LTS mountall: disconnected from Plymouth mountall: Event failed  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40645/#p40645
<zdobersek> http://www.couriermail.com.au/business/breaking-news/kim-dotcom-resigns-as-mega-director/story-fnihsevj-1226710712019
<Seniorita> No Cookies | The Courier-Mail
<yang> Ali se obeta kaksna kkonferenca na temo ITja/Linuxa v kratkem v SLO
<CrazyLemon> Tadej_ top gear US se je začel :)
<miha> sasa84: http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/nepremicnine-mariborske-nadskofije-bi-kupili-avstrijci/316856
<Seniorita> Nepremičnine mariborske nadškofije bi kupili Avstrijci :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Graška škofija se zanima za nakup nepremičnin mariborske škofije, s tem pa bi ji pomagala pred finančnim zlomom.«
<yang> nimas kaj, prevec so v T-2 vlagal
<miha> solidarni so ti bratje v veri
<yang> namest da bi cerkve obnavljal od tistega, kar dobijo iz pusic
<yang> so se sli biznis
<idioterna> ti res mislis da so dobil miljardo evrov iz pusic? :)
<yang> no, pa od narocnikov T2 :)
<yang> sploh tistih, ki so se pornografijo dodatno doplacevali
<idioterna> ja, idioti
<idioterna> to se dzabe na netu dobi.
<miha> pa saj t-2 ni bla tolk slaba naložba, če bi jo lahko držali 10-20 let, bi se čist lepo pokrilo. ker so pa vse kratkoročno delal, majo pa zgubo
 * miha nima zamer.. zvon od certifikatov sm prodal, ko je bla cena na vrhuncu in imel kot mladinc izredno lepo poletje :D
<miha> takrat se staršem to ni zdela tolk dobra ideja. zdj pa... :D
<idioterna> a oni niso prodal al kaj
<miha> fotr mislim da ni :) mama je pa v komunstične stvari vlagala
<idioterna> v komunisticne stvari se splaca vlagat
<miha> :)
<idioterna> kidric se vedno stoji
<idioterna> za cankarjevim domom
<idioterna> sm vidu lih par dni nazaj spet trumo kitajskih turistov
<idioterna> k ga je gledala
<idioterna> v bitcoine se splaca
<idioterna> spet so 130
<yang> haha miha
<yang> haha
<yang> mah
<yang> klinc pa tej certifikati
<yang> jst nisem skor nic dobil
<yang> celga sem vlozil v petrol
<yang> pol so me pa obvestil da vzamejo samo 30% ocitno je bil nek naval al bogve kaj takrat
<idioterna> pr ns je fotr vse pobral pa odnesu v smeti
<yang> se pravi od tistih 100.000 vrednosti
<yang> sem potem od tistih 30% dobil ven cca 24.000 sit
<yang> tisto razliko 70% nihce ni vedel kako vloziti
<yang> idioterna: haha aja, sploh niste vlagal
<idioterna> ja on je v iskri delu in je vse v iskro vlozil
<idioterna> kar je isto.
<idioterna> kokr ce bi v smeti vrgu
<yang> idioterna: no pr nas je ena "soseda" pobrala vse nase certifikate in jih "nekam" vlozila in dobila za nagrado lep dopust na morju za celo druzino od tiste agencije, mi pa ven prakticno nismo nic pol dobili
<yang> nahecala je mojo staro mamo
<idioterna> sefi od iskre so sami seb ful poceni prodal pocitniske hisice
<yang> da ji je vse certifikate dala
<yang> vem da takrat sploh nihce ni vedel "certifikati" kaj to sploh pomeni itd
<idioterna> jaz sem vedel, ampak mi ni nic pomagalo
<yang> vedl so ja ekonomisti
<idioterna> ker si lahko investiral samo v druzbeno lastnino
<idioterna> ki je suckala na polno
<miha> yang: jst sm za 100 000 zvona dobu 130 000, 500 eur je pa Å¡e zdj lep znesek, kaj Å¡ele takrat :D
<yang> je pa rekel kolega, da so dali v farmacevtske druzbe, lek in krko in da so ful dobili, baje kar za nov avto
<idioterna> za nov avto :)
<yang> ja
<idioterna> a to je ful :)
<yang> jah
<yang> kr ja
<idioterna> ful je 50 mio
<miha> nov avto!
<miha> ne avto
<yang> racunaj
<yang> avto je 10.000 eur
<idioterna> evrov, ne sit
<idioterna> ja, sam 10k ojro ni velk dnar
<yang> jah
<yang> jst sem dobil samo 100 eur
<yang> tko da je razlika ane
<idioterna> tok js v dveh mescih zasluzm
<idioterna> ne morm si sicer izplacat
<idioterna> loh si enkrat na let
<idioterna> sam ponavad si ne
<idioterna> pustim da mi je firma dolzna
<idioterna> pa rajs investiram
<idioterna> kr v firmi
<idioterna> na kraj pameti mi ne pade da bi si avto kupoval
<idioterna> to je pa res stran vrzen dnar
<yang> zakaj ?
<idioterna> ker nimas popolnoma nic od tega
<yang> ce imas star avto in vec stroskov s popravili, se bolj splaca novega....
<idioterna> nimam avta.
<yang> pa ga mas za 150 na mesec, al pa ce bi mel 300 vsake 3 mesce za serviserja
<idioterna> za 150 evrov me taksi s soferjem odpelje na krk.
<yang> ja pa morqas se nazaj pridt
<idioterna> ce bi moral vsak dan na krk bi se mi mogoce splacal avto kupt
<idioterna> ker grem pa samo trikrat stirikrat na leto
<idioterna> pa se to ko je sonce
<idioterna> grem pa z biciklom
<yang> kaj gres v hoferja kr s prikolico za bicikl ?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> why wouldn't i?
<yang> pa dobro no :)
<idioterna> kaj?
<idioterna> v vseh normalnih drzavah folk hodi z bicikli v stacuno
<yang> ce dezuje je mal smotano, pa ce mas prazen hladilnik
<idioterna> sam pr nas si eni mislijo da je to cudno
<idioterna> ja, totalno smotano je
<idioterna> k vsi vejo kako korozivna bitja smo ljudje
<yang> no saj ne recem, si pac bolj EKO
<idioterna> eko :)
<idioterna> men je vseen za eko
<yang> jst v bistvu, ne morem drgac v hofer kt z avtom, k ene 50 kg prinesem nazaj
<idioterna> ni mi pa vseen za to kaksn zrak diham
<idioterna> kok si neumn
<idioterna> v mercator web shopu bi nakliku pa bi ti dzabe prpelal.
<yang> ja pa merkator je 1x drazji
<idioterna> ampak ti ni treba tja
<idioterna> pa makaroni v resnici niso drazji
<yang> mogoce makaroni ne, ampak delikatesa pa
<idioterna> ce porabs 200 evrov na mesec za hrano
<yang> najmanj
<idioterna> kok das pa za avto?
<yang> jah jst mam poceni mehanika, to me resuje
<yang> drgac bi ze bankrotiral
<idioterna> se prav samo 200 na mesec das za avto?
<yang> niti tok ne
<yang> edino bencin
<yang> 100 eur
<idioterna> nimas kasko?
<yang> ne
<idioterna> aha no pol pa itak uresnic nimas avta
<idioterna> pac enkrat se ti en zaleti in je to to
<yang> jah sej ce se vame zaleti on placa
<yang> oz dobim kar totalko
<idioterna> ja, 40 evrov.
<yang> mal vec je
<idioterna> ok, 55
<yang> ampak ne prov velik
<idioterna> za nov avto ne bo.
<idioterna> renault 5 si loh kups, sam ne v voznem stanju
<yang> mel sem blatnik, mi je rekel sosed da bo zrihtal za 20 eur, so mi kar totalko priznali
<idioterna> aja vids
<yang> sam
<idioterna> tebe tut to resuje da si v getu doma
<idioterna> prakticno na odpadu :)
<yang> pol da je blo vse uradno je pri pooblascenem serviserju naneslo 600 eur, kar je blo cist brezveze, k je sosed rekel da bi blo bols ce bi mi un tip placal samo 100 eur na roko, pa bi mi 80 eur ostalo
<idioterna> ce mas bicikl pa prikolco stane transport prblizn 100 evrov na leto
<idioterna> peles loh do 100 kil
<idioterna> ampak ker si z biciklom ti ni treba 50 kil naenkrat kupt
<idioterna> k se loh kadarkol kjerkol ustavs pa kupujes sprot
<yang> jst probam da se ne zaletavam v druge namerno
<yang> tko da do zdaj sem jo poceni skoz odnesel
<yang> lih mel sem registracijo
<idioterna> kok pa placas
<yang> hm
<idioterna> reg + ceste + stuff
<yang> mislim da je blo okool 170 zavaqrovanje, pa 35 tehnicni, pa 70 cestnina
<slax0r> 170 zavarovanje za kaj?
<idioterna> aha to mas tok mejhn avto da ubistvu vec na biciklu loh peles
<yang> manj kot lani, pri zavaqrovanju je bil nek popust, davek na cestnino je pa letosw drazji
<slax0r> zadnje desno kolo? o.O
<yang> ja sej velkega ne rabim, ker v mestu zivim
<yang> nimas kje pol parkirat
<idioterna> sam sej tut mejhnga ne rabs
<slax0r> I envy you :P
<idioterna> ce mas hofer bliz je taksi 5 evrov
<idioterna> ce enkrat na mesec rabs 50 kil iz hoferja pelat
<idioterna> je to 60 evrov na leto.
<yang> ja pa ne bom jaz enmu k je vec na telefonu kot na volanu placeval
<yang> da me okol vozi
<idioterna> ja, rajs placujes enmu k youtube gleda za salterjem.
<yang> taksija se redko posluzujem, ponavad kadar grem iz TOPa zvecer, ce zamudim zadnji bus
<idioterna> kko sploh loh hods v to narkomanijo
<yang> 60 eur na leto, je ze skor vinjeta
<miha> idioterna: ti si pravi klasično-liberaln biznismen. škrt do konca :)
<idioterna> ja ampak ti si lihkar dal 300
<yang> idioterna: ja avto je pac strosek, to je dejstvo
<yang> novejsega in vecjega ko imas, pa je se vecji strosek
<idioterna> js ne pravm da ni strosek, pravm da je nepotreben strosek
<yang> kolega je racunal za sportni avto pride okol 2000 na leto
<idioterna> cenej bi skos prsu pa visji druzbeni status bi izkazoval ce bi su vsak teden irokezo zrihtat k frizerju.
<miha> lol
<idioterna> no al pa ce bi kupu rolex za 10k
<idioterna> k to se baje ne pokvar
<idioterna> sam pol mors premejhno obleko nosit
<yang> roley ze mam, pa ni bil 10k
<idioterna> da ti strli iz rokava
<idioterna> js mam na mobitelu uro k se synca na ntp
<idioterna> rolexi niso tok dobri.
<miha> idioterna: boš mel zdj android ure?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ne maram na zapestju nosit stvari
<yang> ne cenis fine umetnosti
<idioterna> kako pa ti to ves?
<yang> ker urarstvo je ravno to
<idioterna> aja, ti misls da je rolex fina umetnost?
<idioterna> haha.
<yang> ja ?
<idioterna> jah, ni.
<yang> to so rocno sestavljeni mehanizmi
<idioterna> in?
<idioterna> tut GP baterije so rocno sestavljene
<idioterna> v bangladesu
<Tadej_> CrazyLemon: hvala :)
<yang> ja no , prave ure izdelujejo samo v svici
<idioterna> nonsense
<yang> tko pac je
<idioterna> casio ure izdelujejo na japonskem, pa so precej boljse
<idioterna> bistveno natancnejse na dolgi rok
<idioterna> ampak se vedno neuporabne, ker ne znajo sinhronizirat ure s preostankom planeta
<yang> ura je tisto kar ima mehanski mehanizem, ostalo je pa kvarcni kristal
<idioterna> v vsakem primeru je ura vcasih bla tko kot avto
<idioterna> statusni simbol
<yang> se danes je
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> mislm eni si to mislijo
<idioterna> pa si pol kupijo drago uro
<idioterna> ampak v resnici je danes statusni simbol cist meta kategorija
<yang> pac drage so zato, ker so rocno delane (v svici)
<yang> tam so visoke place
<idioterna> odkar so hipsterji ratal mainstream noben ne ve vec kaj bi mogu oblect pa nataknt
<idioterna> da bi mel statusni simbol
<yang> sej ni receno, da kitajci kmalu ne bodo imeli odlicne manufakture ur
<slax0r> js mam cheap-shit crn prstan ki ga nosim ze nevem koliko let, k sm ga kupu za 2eur al kolko :D
<idioterna> ce je plasticn je ok
<slax0r> ni, je kovinski
<idioterna> ce je kovinski je pa zoprn ce te strela udar, k se ful segreje.
<slax0r> ma ko me strela udar mi bo en prst zadnje kar mi bo na mislih
<slax0r> ce prezivim :P
<yang> meni se zdi, da edini kos nakita oz. ce uro smatras kot nakit je primeren za moskega
<slax0r> kaj je pa narobe z prstanom? :/
<idioterna> meni se zdi, da nihce ne potrebuje nobenega nakita.
<miha> kaj je narobe z debelo zlato ketno?
<napsy_> um
<napsy_> eno vprasanje ce kdo ve
<napsy_> Bureau of Labor Statistics .. ko bi se to poslovenlo?
<slax0r> me, me, me
<miha> idioterna: kaj pa mošnjiček s pravimi cekini? :)
<miha> a to bi blo
<yang> no pac, narobe ni nic, sam se nakitu izogibam, uro pa nosim
<idioterna> zlata ketna je ok k zlato ni feromagnetna kovina
<idioterna> miha: bou, ne vem
<napsy_> statisticni urad za?
<idioterna> napsy_: za delo.
<napsy_> thx
<idioterna> yang: ampak uro nosis kot nakit?
<miha> idioterna: men so grozno simpatični ti zlati naložbeni kovanci. če bi mel tvojo plačo, bi mel poln mošnjiček :D
<idioterna> ker kok je ura itak na telefon pogledas
<miha> idioterna: a ti verjameš v to barbarsko relikvijo?
<idioterna> kero to
<yang> idioterna: bolje bi bilo receno kot modni dodatek, oz. ne uro predvsem nosim zato da vidim takoj kok je ura aane
<miha> !g gold barbareous relic
<Seniorita> How evil is Bitcoin ? https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1517.95;wap2
<idioterna> verjamem?
<miha> :)
<idioterna> v bitcoin?
<idioterna> mislm bitcoin je fact, ni treba verjet
<idioterna> ga loh zracunas.
<idioterna> kok se mi zdi primerna nalozba pa well
<miha> idioterna: http://www.nalozbenozlato.com/?page=detail&idC=26
<Seniorita> Naložbeno zlato - DUNAJSKI FILHARMONIK
<Seniorita> »Naložbeno zlato Zlatarne Celje in naložbeno zlato avstrijske kovnice Ögussa, članice belgijskega združenja Umicore. Odkup in prodaja Investicijskega zlata.«
<idioterna> ene tok k NKBM
<idioterna> miha: ja, to je brezveze
<idioterna> mislm nobene vrednosti nima
<idioterna> isto k bitcoin je
<miha> seveda ma
<idioterna> intrinsic value je 0
<idioterna> miljarde ton zlata ti vsako sekundo stresajo supernove po vesolju
<idioterna> teb se pa zdi da je to neki vredn
<idioterna> halo.
<miha> seveda je
<yang> idioterna: sploh pa rabljene ure se lahko dobijo poceni, pa ce so lepo ohranjene odlicno kazejo cas se vec desetletij...
<idioterna> yang: ja sej zato pa pol niso statusni simbol
<idioterna> ce hocs resn statusni simbol si das vtetovirat eno huge prastevilo
<idioterna> po celem telesu
<yang> idioterna: zbiratelji ur , cenijo tudi stare primerke, v bistvu kadar so drazbe, kaksno zelo staro uro, ce obstaja samo se ena taka prodajo za miljone
<idioterna> to je pol neki vredn
<yang> hahah
<idioterna> za miljone tut od hitlerja sliko prodajo
<yang> vtetoviras si 4 kitajske crke na vrat pa ko te prasajo kaj pise reces "mujo na kitajskome"
<yang> nisem si zmislil, dejansko poznam tipa ki si je "prevedeno" ime vtetoviral
<idioterna> js ne vidm pointa v tetovazah, nakitu
<idioterna> kakrsnimkoli spremembam telesa k nimajo medicinske al pa fizioloske osnove
<idioterna> brezveze je
<yang> eh
<yang> malo pretiraqvas
<idioterna> in what way?
<yang> med nakitom in teotvazi je ogromna ralika
<yang> nakit lahko kadarkoli snames
<yang> tetovaze pa ne
<idioterna> oboje je se vedno fake.
<yang> jah
<yang> nakit lahko osebo tudi polepsa
<slax0r> js si tebe predstavlam kt unga starga igralca, k je igrau u stare sablje al karkol, nikol ti nic ne pase :)
<slax0r> za use mas neki kontra povedat :)
<slax0r> like a grumpy old fart :P
<yang> recimo da ga tetovaza tudi lahko, pac komur so tetovaze vsec, meni osebno niso ampak to ni bistveno
<yang> haha slax0r
<yang> slax0r: mogoce ma pa doma zeno s tatujem, pa rada zapestnice pa uhane nosi, pa mu gre ze malo na zivce
<idioterna> suprisingly, no
<idioterna> nobenga nakita ni nikol nosila
<idioterna> in ne uporablja parfumov in ne hodi k frizerju
<yang> idioterna: to je subjektivno, ti lahko reces da ti nekaj ni vsec, ne mors pa rect "to je brezveze itd." pac vsakemu je kaj drucga vsec
<pitko> dan
<breza> Dober dan, pitko
<idioterna> ne to da ti je nekaj vsec ne pomeni da ni brezveze
<idioterna> mislm sej js ne pravm da kdo karkoli ne sme
<idioterna> js sam pravm da v tem ni smisla.
<idioterna> itak da bojo moji otroc cist pobarvani pa prespikani
<slax0r> saj niti nima smisla da hodimo v sluzbe...
<yang> idioterna: meni ni vsec koliko je zdaj mladih s tatuji, zadnjic od tistih 6 zensk so bile 5 mocno potetovirane, pa nobena ni bila starejsa od 22....ko smo bli mi mladi, sem jaz poznal samo enega ko je imel tatu
<slax0r> pa vseeno to delamo
<idioterna> ampak to je njihova stvar, js jim loh sam povem da je to brezveze
<idioterna> ja ne vem zakaj vi to delate
<idioterna> yang: men je vseen kok ljudi se tetovira
<slax0r> a dej, zdej bos reku da ne hodis v sluzbo?
<idioterna> al pa kok jih nosi nakit
<idioterna> slax0r: ne
<slax0r> potem si pa socialni problem?
<idioterna> to pa ne
<slax0r> potem pa krades? :)
<idioterna> ne dela vsak ki hodi v sluzbo
<idioterna> in ne hodi v sluzbo vsak ki dela
<idioterna> jaz delam
<idioterna> ampak bi tut ce mi ne bi placal
<yang> ja bi klinac
<slax0r> cudna je tvoja logika..
<idioterna> seveda bi
<idioterna> sej vcasih me niso placval za to
<idioterna> pa sm vseen delal
<yang> ce bi ti placo razpolovil ze nebi vec delal
<idioterna> seveda bi
<idioterna> zakaj ne bi
<idioterna> ce rad delas kar delas
<idioterna> pol itak delas
<yang> no sej to je fajn
<slax0r> js tut delam kar rad delam
<yang> clovek bi moral delat kar ga veseli
<slax0r> pa ce mi ne bi placal
<slax0r> f* you then
<idioterna> dunno js ne gledam tko na to
<yang> zal se od dnarja zivi
<idioterna> to pa ni res
<idioterna> od dnarja se zivi udobno
<idioterna> brez dnarja bi mogu vs krompir sam nakopat
<idioterna> tko pa loh kdaj ksnga tut kupim
<yang> ja :)
<slax0r> zivis u stolpnici....zdaj pa kopi iz betona krompir :)
<idioterna> brez dnarja ne mors v stolpnici zivet
<slax0r> ja zivis v stolpnici
<slax0r> in ti enostavno vec ne dajo place
<slax0r> nimas denarja za stolpnico
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> in gres na kmete
<slax0r> nimas denarja da bi si postavu kje kolibo
<idioterna> postavis supo zravn ciganov
<yang> hehe
<slax0r> najjace :)
<idioterna> najprej iz starih pvc vreck
<idioterna> pol iz pleha
<idioterna> eventuelno se ksno desko kam prbijes
<slax0r> pa seveda svoje froce vleces zraven, da zivijo kot sirote, zato ker je tebi tvoje neplacano delo vsec :)
<idioterna> in naprej programiras.
<yang> mah ciganko omozis, radi ti 8 otrok in si resil problem, zivis od podpore
<dz0ny_> Tor may be less anonymous than we thought http://www.ohmygodel.com/publications/usersrouted-ccs13.pdf
<idioterna> kdo je pa mislu da je tor anonymous
<slax0r> mah...ce bi ze hotu tk zivet
<slax0r> bi spoku nekam juznije
<yang> idioterna: dobro ampak ne delajo vsi ljudje tisto kar si zelijo in so se dobro placani
<yang> so tudi taki ki bi radi delali in ne dobijo dela
<yang> zaposlujejo vedno manj in ne obratno
<idioterna> ma to sploh ni res
<idioterna> ljudje vedno manj hocejo delat
<slax0r> to se pa strinjam
<idioterna> js bom su cez 2 3 leta v penzijo
<idioterna> in bom su prov dobit job v mcdonaldsu
<idioterna> da bom une pladnje pobiru za unimi k ne znajo sami nest pospravt
<idioterna> zanalasc
<idioterna> da bojo vsi rekl "joj kje si pa ti pristal a ne dobis boljse sluzbe"
<idioterna> pa bom reku "kva, a to ni dobra sluzba al kaj"
<slax0r> ce ti je pred nosom da lahk pesacis do tja
<slax0r> je cist ok
<slax0r> brez skrbi
<idioterna> hm
<slax0r> delo ni tezko
<idioterna> dobr da si to omenu
<slax0r> pa se placano dobis
<idioterna> a majo mcdonalds v trbovlah
<slax0r> mislim da ne
<idioterna> ene 50km iz ljubljane bi ga rabu
<idioterna> da loh nardim 100km na dan s kolesom
<slax0r> nism pa zihr, nism biu v trbovlah ze kr neki let
<idioterna> k zdej se pelem v sluzbo z biciklom okol 30-40km
<slax0r> vem pa da imajo bregove...tksne da majo se krave na pasnikih rocno zategnjeno
<yang> haha
<yang> hjah
<yang> sej mcdonaldi niti v ljubljaani ne gredo vec
<yang> tam v bezigrajskem dvoru je cisto propadel
<yang> mogoce bi lahko kaksnega v trbovljah odprli kot "noviteto"
<slax0r> ma nic vec negre
<slax0r> zato ker je na cesti vedno manj mularije
<idioterna> mim trbovl sm se prejsn vikend pelu
<slax0r> zadnjic sem celo jih 5 videl k so se neki igral...
<yang> glej recimo trgovine v btc, kaksno robo prodajajo, kot da bi na kitajsk prisel
<idioterna> sam nism cez savo zavil
<idioterna> un mcd v bezigrajskem dvoru je predalec od obvoznce pa nima parkinga
<yang> jst nevem koga farbajo s to robo v btcju, mene ne morjo k mam internet
<idioterna> un pr supernovi je skos poln
<idioterna> pa un pr btcju tut
<idioterna> vcasih grem tja delat
<idioterna> k je free wifi
<yang> v btcju sta dva
<idioterna> ja un drive
<idioterna> un v kinu pa ne vem
<yang> ja drivei so polni ponavad
<idioterna> nism se bil
<slax0r> hjao
<slax0r> smart ass avstrijci..
<yang> jst grem rajs na horse burger, tam dobis se mravlje po tanovem
<slax0r> kko ti lahk pade na pamet da das v file k ga bos dal na web za dl non-ascii chat za ime? x.x
<slax0r> s/chat/chat
<slax0r> char* dammit CHAR!
<idioterna> smartass?
<idioterna> a se ne rece klugarsch
<idioterna> a jim je ratal umlaut u filename stlact
<slax0r> mja...
<idioterna> esterreich.
<slax0r> js pa uploadam cca. 20k fajlov pa se mi use ustav umes zarad tega jebenega fajla
<idioterna> cez 2 tedna pa slovensko zaprejo
<idioterna> zdej grem usak dan po slovenski tm k se ne sme s kolesom
<idioterna> k pol nam nikjer vec mogu tko ocitno krsit predpisov
<idioterna> dons sva s kolegom pelala skoz gruco polcajov v tivoliju
<idioterna> niti trznl niso
<slax0r> seveda ne
<slax0r> k ste zasciteni bolj k polarni medvedi
<slax0r> glavno da se jodlari vozjo po sredini krozisca
<slax0r> z kolesi seveda
<idioterna> ja sej to je prav
<idioterna> kje ces se pa vozit
<idioterna> ja nismo zasciteni mislm
<idioterna> nisva mela celad tko da nisva bla nc zascitena
<slax0r> po kolesarski stezi okrog krozisca mogoce?
<idioterna> kondom pa ne vem ce steje kej dost pr kolesarjenju
<idioterna> a si nor
<idioterna> a si ze kdaj probu to?
<idioterna> sej te ubijejo
<idioterna> po kolesarski stezi okol krozisca naj bi imel nonstop prednost
<idioterna> malo morgen
<idioterna> nobody cares
<idioterna> zapele skoz tebe k da te ni pol pa "ja nism ga vidu" rece
<slax0r> saj to je itak znano da ljubljancani ne znate vozt :)
<idioterna> lahko je njemu, k je u plehu
<yang> idioterna: a so te ze kdaj oglobil
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> to te morjo ujet najprej
<yang> :)
<idioterna> tablc se pa ne upajo uvest za bicikle
<idioterna> k pol bi moral dejansko lovit tatove koles
<slax0r> bod brez skrbi, da bo tut to prslo slej ko prej
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> ne bo.
<idioterna> to smo mel pred 80 leti
<idioterna> pa se je tok slabo obnesl da so ukinl
<yang> verjetno nas bodo prej ze kar cipirali pa prek GPSa sledili
<idioterna> to je bl likely ja
<idioterna> mislm cipiranje
<idioterna> prek gpsa sledit je nonsense
<idioterna> antene na gps satelitih niso primerne za to
<yang> no pac bodo pogruntal nekaj drugega za tracking
<idioterna> ja nfc pa rfid bo
<yang> da se bo syncalo lepo z googlom
<idioterna> pa ksn podobn tech
<idioterna> komi cakam
<miha> dz0ny_: jah, bo treba donirat relaye toru
<miha> dz0ny_: premal jih je
<idioterna> ce se ti bo kdo zameru bos lepo su na google delat kot performance engineer
<idioterna> pa mal popravu bazo
<yang> v bistvu ko bo vecina populacije imela nove google glass gadgete je ze vecina zadeve resenih,  morda ne bo potrebe po cipiranju sploh :)
<idioterna> pa ga bojo zaprl
<idioterna> pa nc nau mogu
<idioterna> k bojo podatki jasno kazal da je bil zravn pr posilstvu
<yang> ja
<yang> jeb'ga
<idioterna> ce bo kdo reku da to ni prov bojo pa rekl da je hipi
<idioterna> pa bo konc debate
<dz0ny_> miha: še kr nič ne pomaga če obiščeš strani ki te znajo sledit
<miha> če imajo kej sledit
<miha> dz0ny_: vsekakor za tor rabiš virtualca samo za to
<miha> če laufaš na istem OS z normalnim netom je čist brezveze
<dz0ny_> ja pa vse headerje pobrat pa pusti samo get :)
<idioterna> rabis tut browser k zna randomizirat vse zivo
<idioterna> ne ce vse pobrises ni dost dobr
<dz0ny_> sam pol si pset čuden
<dz0ny_> ja sej
<idioterna> pa se cel kup timing attackov je
<dz0ny_> mora vsak zahtevek bit nekaj random
<idioterna> mors met dejansko z enga huge web sajta bazo user agentov
<idioterna> pa jih lepo randomly applyjat
<idioterna> skp z vso ostalo solato k je zravn
<dz0ny_> pa js disablat
<miha> virtualc s tor transparent proxyem, NAS... kaj ima tu pametnega povedat js vn?
<miha> nek NAT ip
<miha> cookiji, user agent, OS
<miha> NAT
<miha> bah
<miha> v glavnem tist browser bundle je slaba rešitev
<miha> boljš je znotri virtualca ves promet spravt čez tor
<miha> vključno z dnjs
<miha> dns
<miha> https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TransparentProxy
<Seniorita> doc/TransparentProxy – Tor Bug Tracker & Wiki
<yang> zakaj bi uporabljal tor, mislim da si preko njega dosti manj anonimen kot sicer :)
<yang> ker nikoli ne ves kje je exit tor node
<yang> in za kaksne namene je postavljen
<idioterna> sej ti je vseen
<idioterna> sej vsakic na drug exit node prides
<pitko> vem da sm ful siten sam je ponavadi lugus toliko časa fuč?
<dz0ny_> ja
<pitko> dobr sej mam uno
<pitko> sliko stranio
<pitko> strani*
<yang> evo idioterna s temi bi se ti pogovarjal kaksno uro pomoje, sta bli na obisku jehovke
<pitko> :D
<yang> ena je super lustna
<idioterna> spreobrnu bi jih ja
<yang> no, ta vedno pride
<yang> pa lepo svetopisemsko ime ima
<idioterna> a abraham
<yang> ma
<yang> abraham je bil moski lej ga, nc ne poznas svetga pisma
<idioterna> valda da poznam
<idioterna> gej je bil
<idioterna> nc, grem domol
<yang> zanimivo je tole, kar sem vceraj videl na Da vinci razstavi
<yang> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4b/%C3%9Altima_Cena_-_Da_Vinci_5.jpg
<yang> levo od kristusa izgleda kot zenska torej Marija Magdalena, ceprav tolmacijo da je bil apostol
<pitko> o hudo na davicijevi rastavi si bil *_*
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ja tam vmes je kelih
<yang> ja je kar v redu razstava
<pitko> pa tam je ženska
<pitko> :D
<yang> kje je kelih ?
<pitko> lev poglej
<pitko> levo
<pitko> od jezusa
<pitko> vmes
<pitko> ramena
<yang> hm
<yang> a pr njegovi levi roki ?
<yang> zgleda kot kozarec
<pitko> holy grail
<pitko> :)
<pitko> čaša
<yang> mozno, slabo se vidi
<pitko> nisi gledu davinčijevo šifro?
<pitko> film
<pitko> knjgo bral
<yang> ampak ne me farbat halo, vid se da je una levo zenska, ne pa kdorkoli od svetnikov
<yang> ma ja sem gledu 10 let nazaj
<pitko> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIwZVG5wMi8
<pitko> :D
<Seniorita> The Da Vinci Code (5/8) Movie CLIP - An Old Man's Indulgences (2006) HD - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The Da Vinci Code Movie Clip - watch all clips http://j.mp/QJ96dH click to subscribe http://j.mp/sNDUs5 Langdon (Tom Hanks) and Agent Neveu (Audrey Tautou) s...«
<yang> pitko: dobro dan brown je prvic uporabil teorijo dveh predhodnih zgodovinarjev, in malo fikcije je dodal tudi
<yang> da se bolj zanimivo bere
<pitko> aha
<pitko> ampak videš kej je ta simbol :D
<yang> moment, nisem se zloadal
<dz0ny_> pitko: to je vse res
<dz0ny_> veš zato ker piše v knjigi pol je res
<dz0ny_> ker v knjigi ap res ne piše neumnosti
<dz0ny_> it's fun
<yang> ja zanimivo pitko , no v glavnem jehovke se niso zmenile za moj komentar, ko sem jima to omenil
<pitko> :D
<yang> naj si gresta sami pogledati zadnjo vecerjo
<yang> pa se bosta prepricali
<pitko> poanta je nakonc da je ta ženska zadnja potomka
<pitko> jezusove familije
<pitko> pač drevesa
<pitko> mislm kako je ta zadnja večerja narisana drgač čist prfekcjonsitično
<pitko> simetrično
<pitko> če obrneš
<pitko> okol jezusa
<pitko> al neki
<pitko> je čist isto
<yang> ja vsta sticisca g gredo k jezusovi glavi so iz kotov
<yang> vse v crtah
<pitko> pa gledam tut da vinchi demons serijo
<pitko> specjalno :)
<pitko> pregral sm angeli in demoni Å¡e obl sprecjalno :D
<yang> a si bil na razstavi
<pitko> čakam da pride Inferno
<pitko> ma ne
<pitko> ampak sm čist fukjen na tega davincija
<pitko> :D
<pitko> prfekcjonist
<pitko> ni mel potomcel k je bil gej :D
<yang> 2/3 razstave so njegovi patenti, 1/3 pa je mona lisa, pa zadnja vecerja
<yang> se kr splaca vidt, do konca meseca je se
<pitko> don brown Inferno pravjo da je še jačja
<pitko> nov roman
<yang> no
<yang> jst sem si vedno prej predstavljal da je da vinci star umrl
<yang> ampak je bil star 67 samo
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Francesco_Melzi_-_Portrait_of_Leonardo_-_WGA14795.jpg kle mi deluje starejsi
<Seniorita> File:Francesco Melzi - Portrait of Leonardo - WGA14795.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<pitko> pa v angleih in demonih kako razlaga o  iluminatih
<pitko> kako ma vse neko povezavo
<pitko> uglavnem da vinchi je dost bojnih strojev tut izumu
<pitko> pa mariskej
<pitko> edin žrejo se k je bil gej pa ni mel potomcel :) kok bi bli šele pol pametni
<pitko> ke pa je ta rastava?
<anny> leonči je bil latenten gej
<pitko> :D
<pitko> hah
<anny> po obtožbi sodomije (ki je bila toliko realna kot maslo v r**i) je ostal v celibatu do konca življenja
<sasa84> lol @ yang avto :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberthr: Re: [12.04] driver za ricoh aficio sg 2100n  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40646/#p40646
<yang> pitko: na gospodarskem razstaviscu, vecinoma vidis patente bojnih naprav
<kubanc> Hellow. Potrebujem pomoč. Kaj bi vi vzeli če bi imeli na izbiro slednje prenosnike. Prenosnik se bo rabil večinoma za pisarniška opravila ter gledanje filmov:
<kubanc> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750580128/prenosnik-lenovo-ideapad-b575e-148-ghz-59-374110#tech
<Seniorita> Prenosnik Lenovo IdeaPad B575e 1,48 GHz (59-374110) - mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »IdeaPad B575e se pohvali z odličnim 15,6" HD LED zaslonom, poganja pa ga AMD E1 procesor z 1,48 GHz. 500 GB trdi disk zagotavlja, da boste imeli dovolj prostora na disku za shranjevanje podatkov.«
<kubanc> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750543632/prenosnik-toshiba-satellite-c850d-10j-14-ghz#tech
<kubanc> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750571936/prenosnik-toshiba-satellite-c855d-10w-14-ghz#galerija
<Seniorita> Prenosnik Toshiba Satellite C850D-10J 1,4 GHz - mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Satellite C850D ponuja vse, kar potrebujete za vsakodnevno mobilno uporabo. Odlikujejo ga 15,6" - 39,6 cm zaslon, AMD procesor, 4 GB pomnilnik in 320 GB disk.«
<Seniorita> Prenosnik Toshiba Satellite C855D-10W 1,4 GHz - mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Prenosnik Toshiba Satellite C855D je pravi multimedijski prenosnik opremljen z zmogljivimi komponentami, kot so AMD E1-1200 procesor, 4 GB pomnilnik, 500 GB disk in odlične tehnologije.«
<yang> hm
<yang> vzemi najcenejsega
<yang> pa si resil problem
<yang> ali pa tistega ki ti je najbolj vizualno vsec
<lurker69> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/03/snowden-manning-assange-new-heroes
<Seniorita> Edward Snowden, Chelsea Manning and Julian Assange: our new heroes | Slavoj Žižek | Comment is free | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »Slavoj Žižek: As the NSA revelations have shown, whistleblowing is now an essential art. It is our means of keeping 'public reason' alive«
<lurker69> naše gor list
<dz0ny_> a žižek
<yang> jst sem se slikal z zizikom
<lurker69> wikileaks je neki aktiven zadnje dni
<lurker69> https://twitter.com/wikileaks
<Seniorita> WikiLeaks (wikileaks) on Twitter
<lurker69>  24929 emails from US intelligence contractor #Stratfor
<Seniorita> »The latest from WikiLeaks (@wikileaks). We open governments. Everywhere«
<lurker69> med kopico ostali večinoma z azijo povezanih documentov
<zdobersek> (10:59:00 AM) yang: jst sem se slikal z ziziko
<zdobersek> nice.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6PCLXgKhbk
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy Gear Hands On - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Samsung Galaxy Gear Hands-On Samsung just announced its Galaxy Gear smartwatch and we've already had a chance to check it out first hand. First things first:...«
<zdobersek> watches are shite
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nosis uro?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne
<CrazyLemon> bi pa mel eno če bi mel HR + CAD
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sj mas one zapestnice
<zdobersek> fuelband, jawsomething itd.
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIOPw0Ewj4Q
<Seniorita> The Dictator American Democracy Speech - YouTube
<Seniorita> »I do not own this video. Speech near the end of The Dictator (2012). Its not often a message as blunt and true as this gets see in hollywood. Just getting pe...«
<zdobersek> .imdb The Dictator
<breza> The Dictator (2012) - 6.4(✋ 141,374) (RT 57) http://imdb.com/title/tt1645170
<breza> The heroic story of a dictator who risks his life to ensure that democracy would never come to the country he so lovingly oppressed.
<zdobersek> I shall not watch that video.
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2bCc0EGP6U&feature=endscreen
<Seniorita> Can't Tell Me Nothing with Zach Galifianakis - High Quality Video - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This is the highest-quality version of 'Can't Tell Me Nothing' on YouTube. Song: Can't Tell Me Nothing by Kanye West Video: Zach Galifianakis and Will Oldham...«
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: satira je
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ma ne!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tisto je low tech shite
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a ta samsungov shite pa ni?
<zdobersek> 300$ za extra gadget k tanovmu noteu ali 10.1 tablici
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ta zgleda fensi
<CrazyLemon> thats it
<CrazyLemon> pebble ali kaj podobnega mi je bl uporabno kot tale gear
<CrazyLemon> bomo vidli kaj bo google predstavu
<CrazyLemon> .imdb roast of james franco
<zdobersek> ne se no hecat.
<CrazyLemon> !g roast of james franco
<Seniorita> Roast of James Franco - Series | Comedy Central Official Site ... http://www.comedycentral.com/shows/roast-of-james-franco
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bestmemes.com/pix/61925139.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> catophile?
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-mEnMMmSrQ&feature=share
<Seniorita> Mirror's Edge Parkour POV - YouTube
<dz0ny_> norc
<Seniorita> »We're massive fans of the Parkour Videogame, Mirrors Edge, and are always getting comments and comments saying 'Wow this is like real life Mirrors Edge'. Wel...«
<zdobersek> .yt the office parkour
<breza> the office parkour!(ena minuta) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_1Ezczq06I ♥664 ▶244,713
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuu
<dz0ny_> hah https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_646NA4sxJ8
<Seniorita> Un gato pillado robando comida - YouTube
<Seniorita> »via: malgusto.com«
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> aja, sm že rekla :P
<zdobersek> ayo sasa84
<sasa84> wihaaaaa zdobersek
<zdobersek> husssaaah CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> dobim spam mail od Pedra, 'This is to inform you that you are a winner.'
<zdobersek> odgovorim 'Yes I am.'
<zdobersek> 'Our names are Pedro Quezada…This email is to inform you that in the month of 25 March 2013,We won one of Powerball drawing of $338million is fourth largest in lottery's history.'
<zdobersek> tko da ja, ni mi tezko.
<zdobersek> zdej jih prepricujem, da mi nagrado posljejo v gotovini v kovcku
<sasa84> zdobersek, a drugač si še samski? :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: po novem tudi bogat
<zdobersek> sam da pride $$$ do mene
<sasa84> <3
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> sicr tud jst dobivam na vsake tolk podobne mejle...pa kam mi lohk dnar nakažejo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sup
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ceiling.. white..
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sup :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84  ceiling.. white..
<dz0ny_> k ste neresni
<dz0ny_> .yt sucky sucky metal jacket
<breza> Full metal jacket sucky sucky(ena minuta) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2y1rJBBYJ8g ♥1 ▶825
<sasa84> miške moje zlate, lepo pančkejte
<sasa84> nočko zdobersek
<sasa84> misli name, ko dobiš milijone...
<zdobersek> ln sasa84
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek evo tale mi je lepa ura http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1400,1420,1421;product=55071
<Seniorita> Bike24 - Polar RC3 GPS Tour de France Bike Trainingscomputer + Pulsmesser und Trittfrequenz - yellow/black
<Seniorita> »Der offizielle Tour de France Trainingscomputer! Polar RC3 mit integrierter GPS-Funktion + H�henmessung, Polar Herzfrequenz-Sensor H3, Polar CS W.I.N.D. Trittfrequenzsensor und Radhalterung.«
<CrazyLemon> to bi mel..na kolesu :)
<pitko> lepa  tut lepo draga :D
<idioterna> ej garmine pecto se dobi krepko pod dvesto ce mal cenkas no
<idioterna> pa res majo ama vse
<idioterna> une hr+cad pack
<CrazyLemon> idioterna že.. ampak dejansko ne kolesarim na takem nivoju da bi rabu take podatke :) mi je pa lepa ura :)
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> sej js tut ne
<idioterna> sam je kul met podatke
<idioterna> da loh mal grafe rises pa obracas
<idioterna> pa
<idioterna> a so sli ze spat otroc
<idioterna> un cadence sensor loh nekam zatlacs pa si magnetk naselotejpas nekam
<idioterna> pa loh meris koitalne parametre
<CrazyLemon> key word "nekam zatlacs"
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> dva hr strapa rabs, cadence pa speed sensor porabs za ekstreme detectat
<idioterna> gibanja torej
<idioterna> in mas ful dobr graf
<pitko> clone ? podvoji kloniraj?
<pitko> kopirni?
<CrazyLemon> definitivno kopirni
<CrazyLemon> ni pravi izraz
<CrazyLemon> :)
<pitko> ker je?
<pitko> to vem ja :D
<idioterna> pitko: mal vec konteksta bi rabl
<pitko> aha prec
<idioterna> k drugac je clone loh tut dolly.
<pitko> 	 No storage to clone.
<pitko> cel niz
<pitko> prevsem se gre o nekem hranilniku podatkov
<pitko> ta clone me skos jebe :D
<zdobersek> 'Ni ga placa za podvajat.'
<idioterna> pitko: "brez medija ni kopije"
<idioterna> al pa mogoce "brez vira"
<pitko> hvala
<pitko> ta ta launchpad mal zjebe time out error?
<pitko> zakva je to
<dz0ny_> its launchpad
<pitko> :)
<pitko> sm že enkrat ga prekritizeral :D
<pitko> manjka jim mal inovitet :D
<pitko> web service api njihov je pa v pythonu -.-
<pitko> :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Popular Icon Theme ‘Moka’ Gets an Official GTK Theme Companion  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VQotKKTcw1c/moka-gtk-theme-download
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-05
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Krofek: GUI za WiFI AP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40647/#p40647
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<CrazyLemon> jutro miha
<miha> jutro crazy
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/05/ucsf-video-game-study/
<Seniorita> UCSF study shows gaming makes you cognitively younger (video)
<Seniorita> »A slew of negatives plague video games -- Peter Pan Syndrome, hyper-violence, camping -- but their youthfulness could do just what Nintendo's Brain Age«
<napsy> dan
<breza> Hej napsy, lepo te je videti!
<slax0r> cer
<zdobersek> noc
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: mhm
<dz0ny_> all nighter
<zdobersek> in the US of A
<dz0ny_> ja, kaj pa ti?
<zdobersek> nc bat
<zdobersek> ob pol devetih sem vstal
<idioterna> o sasa84
<sasa84> o idioterna
<idioterna> ene verske podobe so mi pejstnl
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/66446_589436774405185_349714489_n.jpg
<sasa84> heh :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> https://sphotos-a-mad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/1236727_10151644393559998_283021612_n.png je tut kul
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=283021612
<dz0ny_> http://greyp-bikes.com/
<Seniorita> Greyp Bikes
<dz0ny_> hrvati btw
<miha> idioterna: sm zdaj skapiral zakaj mi včeri EPP login ni delu. server ne mara tabulatorjev :)
<idioterna> svasta
<idioterna> dz0ny_: dokler ne prides do specsov zgleda kul ja
<idioterna> pol pa 49kg
<idioterna> zomg.
<idioterna> how is this a bike
<idioterna> tok je moj bicikl s prikolco za otroke z otroci vred
<dz0ny_> hm baterije verjetno
<dz0ny_> pa grust je aluminij
<idioterna> ja sej to pol ni bicikl :)
<idioterna> mislm ce je 50 kil pol se ne mors normalno vozt s tem
<idioterna> o anny
<anny> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, anny
<anny> breza :)
<dz0ny_> o lej refendum bomo imeli, v kateri občini želimo bit
<idioterna> dz0ny_: na tvojem mestu bi glasoval za gornjo radgono
<dz0ny_> oziroma vse občine z manj kot 5000 prebivalci se morajo združit
<dz0ny_> :P
<idioterna> proletarci vseh dezel, razparcelirajte se.
<dz0ny_> lokalni svetnki že skačejo, to bo še fun pri nas
<idioterna> kok vas pa je?
<idioterna> pa a mate vsaj 9 mescov cajta :)
<sasa84> oooooo dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> 3.640 pa wiki
<dz0ny_> o sasa84
<sasa84> dz0ny_, jst sm dala 5 o-jev več :\
<dz0ny_> o**999 sasa
<dz0ny_> ha beat that
<idioterna> hm to naute mogl do 5000
<idioterna> no razn ce teenage pregnancyje tolerirate
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> mja pod cerknico zopet
<idioterna> a to je slabo
<dz0ny_> ne ker so itak vsi uradi tam
<sasa84> dz0ny_, sožalje glede občine :P
<dz0ny_> sasa84: men je prow kul
<dz0ny_> se bo vsaj mal razbunkal lokalno srenjo
<sasa84> čeprou... v enih občinah se ej marsikej zrihtal, k so ble na svojem
<dz0ny_> ja pr nas je cesta full dobra
<sasa84> tak primer je horjul... mestece je tko seštiman, k so mel tud sposobnega župana
<dz0ny_> mal bolša kot kolovoz
<idioterna> ja sam horjul nima 5k
<idioterna> ljudi
<sasa84> dz0ny_, pr nas šele zdej rihajo tole ljubljansko... oblublal so že leta 96...
<idioterna> a rakek je posebi obcina
<sasa84> noup
<dz0ny_> no sej, tle bo leta 2026 komi cesta
<dz0ny_> par let prej pa kanalizacija
<dz0ny_> vmes bomo pa malo kazen plačeval
<dz0ny_> Virant: če bo politična volja bi projekt reorganizacije občin izpeljali do lokalnih volitev prihodnje leto.
<sasa84> dz0ny_, mi dobimo čistilno :P
<anny> dz0ny_ boste imeli referendum?
<dz0ny_> mja tko virant pravi
<dz0ny_> pa lokalni nekaj Å¡umijo
<anny> in kaj boste izglasovali?
<dz0ny_> 90% cerknica
<anny> sej zanimivo, da imate sploh pravo glasanja :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zanimiv tale greyp.. sam Å¡koda ker je omejitev na ~65kmph
<idioterna> zakaj je pa to skoda?
<idioterna> sej po klancu na dol ni omejitve
<zdobersek> tud pr 65kmh te lahko razpaca
<CrazyLemon> idioterna v sloveniji niso samo klanci navzdol :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tudi pri 50 te lahko.. pa se voziš hitreje? :)
<idioterna> sej zato pa ne vem zakaj so sploh pedala gor
<dz0ny_> neka zakonska luknja
<dz0ny_> kolo s pomožnim motorjem
<zdobersek> a potem lahko neke filtre ven meces, da gre hitrej?
<zdobersek> kokr so vcasih s skutercki delal? :>
<dz0ny_> tle verjetn eeprom malo spremenis
<dz0ny_> za skuter si moral frgazar menjat
<dz0ny_> tist filter je bil mogoče 0kmh več
<dz0ny_> 10*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vse filtre lahko ven meces
<CrazyLemon> sam dvomim da boš kerga najdu :D
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/p320x320/1174689_544819585591074_1463720546_n.png
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<idioterna> sasa84: http://i.imgur.com/COels6S.gif
<LorD_DDooM> 49 kg O_o
<dz0ny_> Jakic je na obisku v Rusiji izrazil stalisca, da se Slovenija pridruzi rusko-kitajskemu staliscu glede Sirije.
<dz0ny_> adrio kitajci kupujejo ne?
<CrazyLemon> zanimajo se
<CrazyLemon> pol bomo meli hitrejši shipping iz DXa
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny_> hitrej kot mimovrste?
<CrazyLemon> ceneje kot mimovrste!
<CrazyLemon> pa mimovrsta če nima na zalogi čakaš približno kot DX če je na zalogi :)
<CrazyLemon> mimovrste*
<anny> grr...kako se že imenuje spletna stran, s katere se naloži joomlo, wordpress, drupal pa to?
<anny> spomnila...BitNami
<sasa84> huda fora idioterna :))
<slax0r> stayawayfromjoomlawpanddrupal.com? :P
<sasa84> lol
<anny> haha
<anny> sej ni treba izumit tople vode, če so jo že drugi
<slax0r> ni treba ne, mas pa tudi toplo vodo ki so jo izumili drugi :)
<sasa84> slax0r, a ni wp kul tko za stran?
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYXTUkdD5DU
<Seniorita> Sosed gleda košarko: Slovenija - Češka [4.9. 2013, Eurobasket SLO] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Sosedovi komentarji v končnici tekme Slovenija - Češka [4.9. 2013, Eurobasket SLO]«
<idioterna> slovenska kultura.
<idioterna> anny: a ti si vidla kko zgleda sodobna umetnost
<idioterna> https://sphotos-a-mad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/1236727_10151644393559998_283021612_n.png
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=283021612
<anny> sej, jest uporabljam toplo vodo, ki so jo izumili drugi
<slax0r> sasa84, saj je tut joomla kul za stran...sam upam da so pofixal ze vse security luknje ki so jih mel do sedaj
<idioterna> slax0r: niso jih
<idioterna> zacel so od nule
<idioterna> in mas zdej joomlo 3
<idioterna> k nima vec starih lukn
<idioterna> ma cist nove.
<slax0r> z novimi luknjami? :)
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sam je mal manj grozna no
<idioterna> kokr je bla prej
<sasa84> slax0r, jaz bom nrdila kr v wp, k pridem do tega, d jo bom mogla postavt... se mi zdi, d je mogoče najbl izi...al pa kaj vem :)
<anny> idioterna! nizka :)
<idioterna> a to sodobna umetnost
<idioterna> al joomla
<anny> sodobna umetnost!
<slax0r> definitivno lazje kt typo3 :)
<anny> sasa84 - moj report sledi...mislim, da je wp Å¡e najbolj v izi
<sasa84> anny, pa fajn je za novičke
<anny> to pa sploh
<idioterna> wp je najbols pomoje
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> najmanj slab.
<anny> če nimaš nekih blaznih ambicij je čisto ok
<anny> aha...vse tiho je postalo :)
<slax0r> ce mas blazne ambicije ne bos uporabila cms
<anny> slaxor, povprečen uporabnih jih nima
<slax0r> mja...recim
<anny> če imaš pa firmo s 100 zaposlenimi in kompliciranimi zahtevami pač najameš profija - brez narekovajev
<slax0r> mas tut mojstre k hocejo iz cmsa delat letalo za neko obicno stran
<slax0r> sam ucasih je tezko locit "profija" od profija
<anny> no tehle je pa sploh večina
<slax0r> pa se ponavadi je tko da so slovenci skrt
<anny> to pa definitivno
<slax0r> in jim je tezko placat 700eur za celo stran, z designom seveda in spletno trgovino
<slax0r> mislim ne da je tezko, to je ze prevec
<anny> ampak ne Å¡krt, ko se gre na maldive
<slax0r> sm se menu z enim gospodom enkrat, k je hotu da mu postavm trgovino in stran, seveda custom design, za 300 eur
<slax0r> al 400, ne spomnim se tocn, nekje tukaj u glavnem
<anny> to življenje čist fajn spuca, ko ne gre, kot so si zamislili, potem pa admini nekam mrknejo oz.se ne oglasijo spljoh
<slax0r> ja sej
<slax0r> zato je pa mogoce bolj pametno dat neki firmi 3000 za stran, pa ves da mas support naprej, karkol bo narobe
<anny> naj gospod kar najame enega iz bangladeša ali indije za ta denar, potem si bo pa pulil lase...če je še kakšen ostal
<slax0r> da ne omenim, da sem bil vse samo clovek ne, ko sem mu povedal da za ta denar mu lahko naredim sam eno povprecno stran z templato iz spleta :)
<dz0ny_> anny openshift ti zaston gosti wp
<dz0ny_> a v slo je kak free provider Å¡e sploh?
<miha> http://gizmodo.com/watch-lg-use-4k-tvs-to-trick-people-into-thinking-a-met-1254956437
<Seniorita> Watch LG Use 4K TVs to Trick People Into Thinking a Meteor Hit Earth
<slax0r> mislim da ne, vsaj kakega pametnega ni
<Seniorita> »LG, maker of fine displays and wonderful prankster of innocent people, has cooked up another beautiful visual trick: installing LG 4K TVs as fake window units and tricking people into believing a meteor has crashed onto Earth. Because the screen is so clear!«
<anny> slax0r - tako se po slovensko skuša zbijati ceno povsod - ne z normalnimi pogajalskimi metodami, ampak balkanskimi
<anny> dz0ny - bom pogledala...zdaj se ukvarjam z instalacijo
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> en je celo popizdu :DDD
<anny> kr naj...se bo vsaj naučil,da s takim načinom ne bo daleč prišel
<anny> vsaj ne povsod
<dz0ny_> to lg rekamo on misli
<slax0r> da :)
<anny> lol
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Adobe Flash Player Hardware Acceleration on Intel Graphics Cards  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/QyeWPbJ1d9Q/adobe-flash-player-hardware.html
<slax0r> sam mal mi deluje fake..
<anny> je chmod 755 bitnami-wordpress-3.6-1-linux.run pravi ukaz za executable?
<dz0ny_> chmod +x
<dz0ny_> ali pa bash bitnami-wordpress-3.6-1-linux.run
<dz0ny_> lahko kar takoj poženeš
<anny> hvala dz0ny_
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] aldridge: powered by Ubuntu nalepke  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40648/#p40648
<anny> dela
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: powered by Ubuntu nalepke  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40649/#p40649
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡ibam kuhat :D
<sasa84> ajde
<anny> dober tek!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Edi: Re: [rešeno] Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40650/#p40650
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] aldridge: Re: powered by Ubuntu nalepke  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40651/#p40651
<napsy> kdo ze sprobal tisto o opengl pospesenim flash?
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1176385_10152218317345550_209245528_n.jpg
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: http://www.dragoninnovation.com/projects/22-tessel
<Seniorita> Tessel - Dragon Innovation
<dz0ny_> nodejs based arm arduino like :P
<CrazyLemon> napsy link us pa bo kdo že sprobal :D
<napsy> kak link us?
<CrazyLemon> <napsy> kdo ze sprobal tisto o opengl pospesenim flash?
<napsy> ja?
<napsy> link je bil zgoraj nek objavljen
<CrazyLemon> <Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Adobe Flash Player Hardware Acceleration on Intel Graphics Cards  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/QyeWPbJ1d9Q/adobe-flash-player-hardware.html
<CrazyLemon> tole ?
<Seniorita> Adobe Flash Player Hardware Acceleration on Intel Graphics Cards ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<napsy> aha
<CrazyLemon> intel only.. kar pomeni boš kar sam mogu sprobat :)
<slax0r> Hi, my name is Robert single quote closing bracket semicolon DROP TABLES Students semicolon dash dash
<napsy> zakaj, sm edin ki ma intel?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r little bobby drop tables!
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> tko bo ime mojmu drugmu sinu :D
<CrazyLemon> aja še komentar na slax0r tvojih 700€ ..poznam človeka (zdi se mi da je s.p.) ki je dal 5k € za stran
<CrazyLemon> ki je pa preprosto en CMS pa design
<slax0r> http://sksturm.at
<Seniorita> SK Sturm: Startseite
<slax0r> design + shop + site
<slax0r> 18k
<CrazyLemon> slax0r to so nogometaši.. oni imajo denarja :D
<dz0ny_> o black friday bo
<dz0ny_> to je inkvizicija a ne
<slax0r> se mam vec takih na zalogi :D
<anny> Krejzi <3
<CrazyLemon> anny a imaš vročino? :D
<anny> ne, zakaj? :)
<CrazyLemon> '<3' :D
<anny> a sem lahko malo prijazna?
<CrazyLemon> jah ne vem če.. nisem navajen tega
<CrazyLemon> :/
<anny> daj no...ti ni v osnovni šoli nobena narisala srčka?
<CrazyLemon> anny a resno? dva spomina prevladata med vsemi drugimi
<anny> oh dear...
<CrazyLemon> enkrat ko sm bil v trenirki in mi jo je sošolka slekla zunaj na pavzi
<CrazyLemon> drugi pa je bil da mi je sošolka zob zlomila
<CrazyLemon> thats basically it :)
<anny> :(((
<CrazyLemon> pri drugem sm ji js neki omenjal da je debela - in sem pač plačal z zobom :D
<anny> ježeš!
<CrazyLemon> ampak!
<anny> ni imela joškov?
<CrazyLemon> od takrat nobeni nisem reku da je debela!
<CrazyLemon> never!
<anny> ahaha
<anny> si se naučil lekcijo
<CrazyLemon> anny nobena ni mela takrat jošk.. to je bilo v tretjem razredu :)
<CrazyLemon> anny ja..the hard way :D
<anny> jst sem jih imela
<CrazyLemon> anny nehi no :>
<anny> pri 10 ali 11 letih
<CrazyLemon> to je že 5 razred
<anny> 4
<CrazyLemon> zdaj ja..prej je bil to 5. :)
<CrazyLemon> no vsaj js sm bil pri 10ih v 5.
<anny> s 7 leti smo Å¡li v Å¡olo
<anny> no, tam nekje
<CrazyLemon> <- 6.
<anny> ali clo 6, tisti, ki si bili mlajši
<CrazyLemon> anny torej takrat si jih mela zdaj pa nimaš? kruta je ta mati narava!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> jap
<anny> g33kinje jih itak ne smejo imet...dovoljena so samo debela očala in aparat za zobe
<CrazyLemon> pa mozolje/ogrce si pozabila
<slax0r> kako se lahko stejes med geekinje ce wp uporabljas :P
 * slax0r hides
<CrazyLemon> joomlo?
<CrazyLemon> joomlo*
<anny> ja, hvala da si me spomnil
 * anny slaps slax0r with a big ščuka
 * slax0r ducks
<anny> slax0r - opportunity cost
<slax0r> js pa moram mal iz C knjige popihat prah :)
<slax0r> koncno spet mal pravega programiranja :P
<slax0r> miha, ne obstaja tak ext za typo3 :P
<dz0ny_> c pa programiranje
<dz0ny_> Å¡e nisi videl tiste Å¡ale z objekti
<slax0r> najjaci language
<dz0ny_> i agree, sam za pc je mal "on what drugs you are now"
<dz0ny_> i want too
<slax0r> ma ok, saj lahko bi uporabu kak c++, sam I refuse!
<miha> slax0r: torej naj grem kodirat? :D
<slax0r> zakaj pa rabis to?
<slax0r> pa slike mas v db? o.O
<miha> tak so si zamislil koncept.. seznam podjetij, klikneš na plus, se odpre predstavitev
<dz0ny_> http://blog.fox-it.com/2013/09/05/large-botnet-cause-of-recent-tor-network-overload/
<Seniorita> Large botnet cause of recent Tor network overload | Fox-IT International blog
<Seniorita> »Recently, Roger Dingledine described a sudden increase in Tor users on the Tor Talk mailinglist. To date there has been a large amount of speculation as to why this may have happened. A large numbe...«
<slax0r> ah to mislis na frontend?
<miha> ja frontend + backend
<slax0r> be da lahko dodajas verjetno?
<miha> da
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T03fGBnOjo
<Seniorita> Cyanide & Happiness - Missing Daughter - YouTube
<slax0r> in sele ko kliknes se nalozi? ali je nalozeno ze v naprej?
<Seniorita> »Subscribe to Explosm! - http://bit.ly/13xgq7a Read Our Comics! - http://www.explosm.net Find us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/explosm It's been years...«
<slax0r> ker ce nimas ravno 1000 recordov
<slax0r> lahko pogledas mal za "Accordion" extension
<slax0r> to dela nekako tako kot ti opisujes
<miha> ja z jquery znam to delat
<miha> ampak še vedn morm met modul, ki omogoča sortiranje zapisov, pa urejanje posameznih polj
<slax0r> ja tale accordion k ga js mam je tko, da na page nameces content
<slax0r> in jim lahko oznacujes da so v accordionu
<miha> kir extension konkretno?
<idioterna> o
<miha> slax0r: vsi ti accordion predvidevajo samo naslov pa en content element
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/v-zivalskem-vrtu-mladenicu-resili-zivljenje.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Junaški oskrbnik tvegal življenje za mladeniča
<Seniorita> »V ljubljanskem živalskem vrtu so rešili zadrogiranega in opitega mladeniča, ki je izzival noje in žirafe, katerih brce bi bile lahko zanj usodne. Zanj je življenje tvegal oskrbnik, ki sicer zaradi varnosti nikoli ne vstopi v njihovo ogrado.«
<idioterna> ja ful je dobr k so krive prepovedane substance
<idioterna> alkohol ni nc kriv.
<napsy> think of the children!
<idioterna> a little giraffes
<slax0r> miha, ti ne pride v postev?
<sasa84> pffff
<sasa84> miha je priden fantek slax0r :P
<sasa84> a to leti na noje+žirafe? :D
<dz0ny_> ne leti
<sasa84> to dvoje res ne leti ja :P
<dz0ny_> napsy: a vi že delate ure?
<napsy> ne se
<dz0ny_> v stilu cortex + eink
<dz0ny_> sej mate eink
<dz0ny_> al kej drugega
<napsy> eink je, ja
<dz0ny_> pa je sploh možen tak mahjen format
<dz0ny_> al so kake omejitve
<napsy> pomojem ni omejitev
<napsy> sam je custom velikost
<napsy> pa je drago za izdelat
<dz0ny_> mhm ni standard velikost
<napsy> standardna velikost pa je 6" pa 9"
<anny> noj ga je premalo!
<zdobersek> smartwatches are shote
<zdobersek> shite*
<napsy> js bi nosu ce bi bil upogljiv prozoren oled zaslon
<napsy> pa 3G povezava
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa potrebuješ 3g na uri?
<CrazyLemon> js bi raje vidu da uporablja internet prek telefona... če že :)
<napsy> internet prek telefona? prek cesa pa?
<slax0r> hahaha probably the wors typo v programiranju :D
<slax0r> namest da bi deklariru buffer, sem deklariru bugger :D
<CrazyLemon> narediš wireless hotspot
<CrazyLemon> slax0r lol :)
<dz0ny_> napsy: bluetooth ma eth profil
<dz0ny_> sej ne rabis 100mb/s
<CrazyLemon> no evo..Å¡e manj energy hungry BT 4.0 :)
<dz0ny_> razen ce je mp3 player i guess
<napsy> okj .. se vedn bi rabu hotspot
<dz0ny_> za?
<napsy> net?
<dz0ny_> sem kupš hotspot
<napsy> ne razumem
<dz0ny_> zakaj bi imel hotspot na uri?
<napsy> hocm dobivat obvestila za mail, sms
<napsy> hocm dostop do wikipedie
<napsy> sj nebi bla ura hotspot
<dz0ny_> maš mobitel povežeš prek bt
<dz0ny_> in je to to
<dz0ny_> wifi pa res ne rabiš
<napsy> sj ne
<miha> sasa84: verjetno je, sam naj mi Å¡e mal pomaga :)
<dz0ny_> razen če se greš neko hudo multimedijo
<napsy> 3g al pa bluetooth
<napsy> za bluetooth bi bil vezan na telefon
<napsy> sam dejstvo da mas telefon tak skos zravn .. I guess da je bt cist valid
<dz0ny_> sej larry al brian je rekel da že delajo na brian interface. Ure da jih ne zanimajo
<CrazyLemon> brian interface?
<dz0ny_> brain
<dz0ny_> mja
<dz0ny_> power nap
<dz0ny_> bo treba
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Free RTS Game 0 A.D. Sees New Alpha Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/s5_5uejQELo/free-rts-game-0-ad-sees-new-alpha.html
<anny> lp
<CrazyLemon> ln
<miha> slax0r idioterna lahk kej pomagata? :)
<dz0ny_> še eno nice punco sem našel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy2vhCpR_54
<Seniorita> CHVRCHES - Sink live @Lido Berlin (15.05.2013) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Live performance by"CHVRCHES", with "Sink" on 15.05.2013, @Lido - Berlin«
<idioterna> miha: ?
<miha> idioterna: veš kak primer za typo3, kak svoje podatke v modul shranit (list al ka je)
<idioterna> ne vem iz glave
<miha> http://rekowski.info/home/technical/web/typo3_plugin_extbase_fluid_tutorial.md tole za prikaz zgleda vredu... sam za urejanje v backendu mi pa ni jasn
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BTUEsAgIIAAQpUw.jpg:large
<Seniorita> rekowski.info / home / technical / web / typo3_plugin_extbase_fluid_tutorial.md
<miha> idioterna: mmh
<idioterna> dz0ny_: a pevko od chvrches?
<idioterna> dz0ny_: na http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIHUyIW0gfo je bl lustna.
<Seniorita> Chvrches - "Now is Not The Time" - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Chvrches perform at the center of a makeshift roller rink. ------ SUBSCRIBE to Pitchfork.tv: http://bit.ly/yK2Fbp ------ Follow Pitchfork.tv on Twitter: http...«
<dz0ny_> mhm
<idioterna> uredu band so ja
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKN8jifLHwk je se bolsa muzika
<Seniorita> Efterklang - Black Summer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »From the album 'Piramida'. Song and album is available in iTunes store.«
<miha> http://docs.typo3.org/typo3cms/ExtbaseFluidBook/ hm prvič tole vidim
<Seniorita> Developing TYPO3 Extensions with Extbase and Fluid
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.10 Beta Releases Available for Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/lDraM_7gu5k/ubuntu-13-10-beta-1-released-available-for-download
<lynxlynxlynx> whaaa? a githubov bugtracker res nima funkcije za iskanje?
<lynxlynxlynx> 18,556 Open 52,685 Closed >>
<dz0ny_> ma
<dz0ny_> zdej tud po kodi iščeš
<zdobersek> !g site:github.com I haz a bug
<Seniorita> [Cordova 2.x] Bug when two (or more) API methods are missing ... https://github.com/blackberry/Ripple-UI/issues/687
<pitko> večer
<zdobersek> dnevnik
<CrazyLemon> 24ur.com/erotika
<dz0ny_> r/nsfw
<zdobersek> r/nsfw_gif
<CrazyLemon> gaddem redditers
<dz0ny_> cak bomo zacel z twitch
<CrazyLemon> kaj je pa twitch?
<CrazyLemon> reddit 2.0 ?
<dz0ny_> ne t/potatofluff
<dz0ny_> twitch.com/potatofluff
<dz0ny_> twitch.tv/potatofluff
<zdobersek> SFW?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ne
<dz0ny_> http://www.twitch.tv/mlg
<Seniorita> MLG - Twitch
<Seniorita> »NA Dota 2 League: Fall Season Day 1! Rebroadcast!«
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the bling ring
<breza> The Bling Ring (2013) - 6.4(✋ 8,106) (RT 60) http://imdb.com/title/tt2132285
<breza> Inspired by actual events, a group of fame-obsessed teenagers use the internet to track celebrities' whereabouts in order to rob their homes.
<zdobersek> shite movie
<dz0ny_> .imbd the east
<zdobersek> tud ce da Emma Watson +1.0, je se vedno pod 8.0
<CrazyLemon> si gledal? nisi - shut your pie hole!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the east
<breza> The East (2013) - 7.3(✋ 2,669) (RT 74) http://imdb.com/title/tt1869716
<breza> An operative for an elite private intelligence firm finds her priorities changing dramatically after she is tasked with infiltrating an anarchist group known for executing covert attacks upon major corporations.
<zdobersek> not bad, but sub-8.0
<dz0ny_> .imbd full metal jacket
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ dej no..sej znaš.. I M D B.. D before B :p
<zdobersek> COME ON
<zdobersek> YOU CAN DO IT
<dz0ny_> lol sploh pogruntu nisem
<dz0ny_> .imdb full metal jacket
<breza> Full Metal Jacket (1987) - 8.4(✋ 290,082) (RT 94) http://imdb.com/title/tt0093058
<breza> A pragmatic U.S. Marine observes the dehumanizing effects the Vietnam War has on his fellow Marine recruits from their brutal boot camp training to the bloody street fighting set in 1968 in Hue, Vietnam.
<zdobersek> WHOA
<CrazyLemon> dude seriously..1987
<CrazyLemon> to je like.. dvakrat tok staro kot zdobersek
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1937-1: PHP vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1937-1/
<zdobersek> 5 let starejse
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=k-RduxAYCQM#t=84s
<Seniorita> You talk the talk ; do you walk the walk ? - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Célèbre citation du film de Kubrick Voici la traduction de la scène en français : -Salut Zorro ! -Putain de Dieu ! C'est Guignol. - Alors quoi de neuf ? - Mo...«
<dz0ny_> kultni film
<dz0ny_> pa se tole
<dz0ny_> no boom boom for soul brother
<CrazyLemon> Lieber WeatherPro-Nutzer,
<CrazyLemon>  
<CrazyLemon> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Wir werden uns umgehend mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen.
<CrazyLemon> Die Bearbeitung Ihrer Anfrage kann zwischen einem und drei Tagen dauern.
<CrazyLemon> seriously weather pro.. deutch?
<zdobersek> JAWOHL
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a se da kje v piwiku naštimat da ko odpreš piwik da vedno pokaže statistiko za današnji dan?
<CrazyLemon> jeyikovni vmesnik slo ya ubuntu	  - haha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nevermind
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:  I mind
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/segments/5311484
<Seniorita> Strava Segment | Pečar
<CrazyLemon> idioterna žena ti je lahko zgled.. ona je #1.. zakaj si ti #13
<idioterna> sej bom prvi ko bom velik
<dz0ny_> smešni so" električni avto forum"
<CrazyLemon> ane :D
<CrazyLemon> "kje dobim winrar" :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ je pa kul ker bi lahko dali nekam opt-out kodo na stran :)
<idioterna> un k je 7 minut ma isto kil k suni
<idioterna> js jih mam skor dvakrat tok
<zdobersek> zakaj pol suni ne vozi 7 minut?
<idioterna> ce hocm bit prvi morm nekak fuzijo zacet izvajat i guess
<zdobersek> :>
<idioterna> k se se ni znebila rodil
<idioterna> sej tik pred menstruacijo bi sla hitrej pomoje
<zdobersek> hah, dans me je spet google street view avto posnel
<idioterna> js ne vem ce me je posnel
<CrazyLemon> mene ni! ffs!
<dz0ny_> al pa tale http://www.partis.si/torrent/podrobno/245041
<Seniorita> Partis.si
<Seniorita> »Interaktivni spletni portal partis.si«
<dz0ny_> Linux Ubuntu 12.04.01 64-bit - vsi jeziki
<dz0ny_> ne mores da verjames ...
<CrazyLemon> true that!
<dz0ny_> Prenosov:	782
<dz0ny_> Prejeto - Zasebna sporočila - Ubuntu.si forum  22 min 17s
<dz0ny_> chat ftw
<dz0ny_> romanca marbit :P
<CrazyLemon> right.. ali pa bom kmalu dobu sporočilo "pomoč prosim!!!!!!!" :D
<dz0ny_>  www.yuna.be
<dz0ny_> wtf
<dz0ny_> a je kje kak spam?
<idioterna> sej se ni street viewa sploh
<idioterna> mislm vem kje je mim mene pelu
<dz0ny_> ln
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> večer
<sasa84> o idioterna
<idioterna> o
<lurker69> RSA is broken
<lurker69> slab dan
<lurker69> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/05/nsa-gchq-encryption-codes-security
<Seniorita> US and UK spy agencies defeat privacy and security on the internet | World news | theguardian.com
<Seniorita> »• NSA and GCHQ unlock encryption used to protect emails, banking and medical records • $250m-a-year US program works covertly with tech companies to insert weaknesses into products • Security experts say programs 'undermine the fabric of the internet'«
<lurker69> first comment: Big Brother has won. second: Oh dear, another cat out of a bag.     l
<lurker69> če jim verjameš seveda
<lurker69> 	>Through these covert partnerships, the agencies have inserted secret vulnerabilities – known as backdoors or trapdoors – into commercial encryption software.
<sasa84> šibam pančat
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<sasa84> nočk
<idioterna> lurker69: ja sam sej mi ne uporablamo commercial.
<CrazyLemon> na steamu je popust na wargame
<CrazyLemon> .stran http://www.eurobasket2013.org/
<breza> Si prepričan da je 'http' res domena?
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.eurobasket2013.org
<breza> www.eurobasket2013.org(93.184.221.133) NI dosegljiva.
<CrazyLemon> .yt jonas hill roast of james franco
<breza> Roast of James Franco - The Franco Philosophy - Uncensored(2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Bg_khk-SK4 ♥476 ▶121,858
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Dell To Expand Ubuntu Retail Presence in China  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ImgbbMVjLIM/dell-to-increase-number-of-stores-selling-ubuntu-loaded-laptops
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1938-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1938-1/
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-06
<dfasfds> ble
<miha> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/05/nsa-gchq-encryption-codes-security
<Seniorita> US and UK spy agencies defeat privacy and security on the internet | World news | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »• NSA and GCHQ unlock encryption used to protect emails, banking and medical records • $250m-a-year US program works covertly with tech companies to insert weaknesses into products • Security experts say programs 'undermine the fabric of the internet'«
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<zdobersek> vsaj matematika nam ostane
<miha> matematika
<miha> ?
<zdobersek> za cryptanje
<miha> zdobersek: doslej je veljal, da matematiko rajš pustit profesionalcem, ki vejo kaj delajo.. zdj pa ...
<dz0ny_> v bitvu je https broken
<dz0ny_> ker znajo na osnovi zacetnega paketka rabit
<dz0ny_> custom protokol ne znajo
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> oba nekak silita v security through obscurity
<dz0ny_> ja mogoce je pa v tem stos
<dz0ny_> mas dva problema
<dz0ny_> oni majo dost mocan hw da skoraj vse lahko odkodirajo
<dz0ny_> ce tega ne znajo
<dz0ny_> pa na tebe pritisnejo
<dz0ny_> indoktrinirajo kakega v firmi
<dz0ny_> al sem jaz narobe bral no
<zdobersek> hja, odvisno od produkta
<zdobersek> lavabit je pac naredu shutdown, props4that
<dz0ny_> v bistvu je to se slabse
<zdobersek> drugace pa moras prenehat uporabljat produkt, za kterega ne mores preverit, da nima backdoorov
<dz0ny_> ker je al vedeti da ni nacina
<dz0ny_> kako se upret
<zdobersek> (10:01:02 AM) dz0ny_: ker je al vedeti da ni nacina
<zdobersek> (10:01:13 AM) dz0ny_: kako se upret
<zdobersek> SYNTAX_ERROR
<dz0ny_> dal*
<anny> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, anny
<anny> breza je vedno prijazna :)
<dz0ny_> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, dz0ny_
<zdobersek> je reku Schenider, whistleblowers are needed
<anny> prav...kdo bo prvi?
<zdobersek> .yt flo rida whistle
<breza> Flo Rida - Whistle [Official Video](4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSnkWzZ7ZAA ♥647,863 ▶237,824,060
<zdobersek> prosim, ne tega sranja poslusat
<dz0ny_> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wqks_R90ykI&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dwqks_R90ykI
<Seniorita> Fake Professor on the First Day PRANK -- CHAMBER BOYS - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Chamber Boy Patrick from the University of Rochester acts as the freshman chemistry professor on the first day of class. LISTEN TO US Fridays from 4-6pm at t...«
<dz0ny_> master troll
<zdobersek> probudio se Limun
<CrazyLemon> mja
<CrazyLemon> js napišem " Widget does not display weather icons/text if there is no data connection for longer time period.. " oni pa "SHowing old outdated data is no option. "
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense
<sasa84> dan
<breza> Zdravo, sasa84
<dz0ny_> troubling to hear about DSA is that it's unsafe as soon as you have a single signature made with a broken RNG
<dz0ny_> torej android je bil broken 2-3 leta
<sasa84> jutro dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> jutro sas
<dz0ny_> sasa
<sasa84> ^^
<napsy> lp
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: uubntu beta je zuni
<dz0ny_> ma ubuntu
<dz0ny_> a se bo kaj napisalo?
<dz0ny_> eh ja ti webi so broken. Blocked a frame with origin "https://t.radioterminal.si" from accessing a frame with origin "https://www.facebook.com". The frame being accessed set "document.domain" to "facebook.com", but the frame requesting access did not. Both must set "document.domain" to the same value to allow access.
<dz0ny_> itak error reporting pol tud ne dela
<dz0ny_> a kdo testira https://www.facebook.com/RadioTerminal/app_167279783385512
<Seniorita> Radio Terminal - V živo | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Internetni radio z urbano godbo za vse ljubitelje dobre glasbe.Radio Terminal je internetni radio,...«
<dz0ny_> pa pove cemu dela
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ 13.10? vem ja - napisalo? če se bo komu dalo :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ RT@FB works for me
<dz0ny_> ff?
<CrazyLemon> je pa radio terminal napis čez youtube ikonco
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ dont be silly.. chrome
<CrazyLemon> oziroma youtube ikonca je čez napis
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/podobe-slovenije/celje-mesto-mogocne-arhitekture-in-slikovite-okolice/316870
<Seniorita> Celje, mesto mogočne arhitekture in slikovite okolice :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Knežje mesto ali biser ob Savinji sta le dve imeni, ki opisujeta Celje, mesto s slikovito okolico in z bogato zgodovino.«
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> zdobersek, a vidiš :)
<zdobersek> the future ZdobersekHood
<yang> https://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aXbAoR6_460sa_v1.gif
<miha> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2013/09/ste_zasvojeni_s_spletom.aspx
<Seniorita> Ste zasvojeni s spletom? Prijavite se na "digitalno razstrupitev" - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »V ameriški zvezni državi Pennsylvania so za vse spletne odvisnike ustanovili skupinsko terapijo za 'digitalno razstrupitev'.«
<miha> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/09/hundreds-pages-nsa-spying-documents-be-released-result-eff-lawsuit
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1941-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1941-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1945-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1945-1/
<lurker69> kdo bi si mislu da sta od 280ih ljudi v #crypto knalu n a freenode kar dva slovenca
 * miha nč kriv
<lurker69> mogoče je pa to tržna niša ki bi jo bratovškova mogla mal povohat da okrepi gospodarstvo
<miha> mene bolj kot nsa skrbi udba. upam, da vsaj te zna ssl brat :D
<lurker69> v matematiki smo načeloma dobri, naš šolsk sistem uči po ruskih metodah, ki so če mene vprašaš boljše od onih na ameriških kilodžih
<miha> 08:23 < zdobersek> vsaj matematika nam ostane
<lurker69> a si vidu une slike k so ušle iz slovenske sove
<miha> vidu, ko so bli partizani na čevapih?
<miha> al kej novejšga
<lurker69> iz une fešte k so jo mel nekje u hribih?
<miha> ja
<lurker69> ja uni partizani
<lurker69> žalostno
<lurker69> sami taki ki preveč james bonda gledajo v jvaški gsotilni
<lurker69> kekci eni neprofesionalni, ni čudn da gre pr nas vse u maloro
<lurker69> mamo 60% čist nesposobnih zaposlenih v vseh javnih ustanovah
<lurker69> http://prntscr.com/1pnmcz   tale levi agent je verjetno edini od naših ki zgleda ko da govori angleško
<Seniorita> Screenshot by Lightshot
<Seniorita> »Captured with Lightshot«
<lurker69> sicer je pa tud sedajšni šef sove bil na isti fešti in se pstil slikat
<lurker69> http://prntscr.com/1pnmpr http://prntscr.com/1pnmv3  tehleh naših se nimamo kej bat
<Seniorita> Screenshot by Lightshot
<Seniorita> »Captured with Lightshot«
<lurker69> sicer pa tuji niso nič bojši, ko se je un general kaježe, šef NSA, hvalu na Blackhatu letos da so v zadnjih letih opazl in prestregl veš kot 30 al 50 terorističnih operacij po celem svetu me je srat prtisnal...
<lurker69> taki miljoni....
<lurker69> http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/08/black-budget/
<Seniorita> New Snowden Leak Reports 'Groundbreaking' NSA Crypto-Cracking | Threat Level | Wired.com
<Seniorita> »The latest published leak from NSA whistleblower Edward Snowden lays bare details of the U.S. government's highly classified 2013 intelligence budget, and makes the first reference in any of the Snowden documents to a "groundbreaking" U.S. encryption-breaking effort targeted squarely at secure internet traffic.«
<lurker69> za par presteženih in rezkrinkanih "teroristični" celic na leto?
<lurker69> medtem ko je v iraku po 30 bombnih explozij na mesec ki samo čakajo da se jih prepreči...
<lurker69> da nebi o tem da sem  kakem letu al dveh sam osebno srečal vsaj 10 al pa 20 ludi/skupin ki bi jih amerikaci označil za "teroriste"
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1946-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1946-1/
<miha> lurker69: s teroristi se družiš? a si demokratični socialist? :)
<lurker69> ma ja mam casio uro, ekonom lonec in rikzak
<lurker69> http://gizmodo.com/5795554/people-wearing-this-casio-watch-might-be-terrorists
<Seniorita> People Wearing This Casio Watch Might Be Terrorists
<Seniorita> »If you wear the Casio F-91W watch, a cheap, widely available Casio watch, the US Government thinks you might be a terrorist.«
<anny> terorist je vsak, ki ne uporablj Appla ali MS
<zdobersek> YES I AM
<dz0ny_> ah terorist je tist k fb ne uporablja
<zdobersek> at least I'm not a stupid fuck
<lurker69> v bistvu je definicija terorista čist nekaj drugega, ameri so grdo zlorabli ta term po 9/11
<lurker69> ter·ror·ism  /ˈterəˌrizəm/ Noun    The use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims.
<lurker69> po definiciji so vse ameriške vojne terorizem!
<lurker69> ja klicaj sem dal na koncu :-)
<dz0ny_> http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/09/the_nsas_crypto_1.html
<Seniorita> Schneier on Security: The NSA's Cryptographic Capabilities
<lurker69> jap tole bo zdej odmevalo Å¡e kak teden al pa dva, pol pa nazaj vse po starem
<lurker69> z torom se tud nekaj čudnega dogaja zadnje čase, pre gratkim tist FBI uzero day explit
<lurker69> zdaj pa nek neprčakovan porats prometa
<dz0ny_> lurker69: ti z prometom je bot
<dz0ny_> SPB al neki takega
<dz0ny_> DHT uporablja za C&C
<lurker69> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/13/09/05/1619237/security-company-attributes-tor-traffic-surge-to-botnet
<Seniorita> Security Company Attributes Tor Traffic Surge To Botnet - Slashdot
<Seniorita> »hypnosec writes "A cyber defense and IT security company has claimed that the reason behind recent surge in number of clients connecting to Tor is in fact a relatively unknown botnet and not NSA or genuine adoption of Tor. In late August there was a huge increase in Tor network traffic and number of...«
<lurker69> ja nek botnet verjetno, sej ni prvi sam vseen
<lurker69> http://nextmicrosoftceo.com/   tole recimo je narejeno z nekim takim malim botnetom
<Seniorita> Next Microsoft CEO
<dz0ny_> http://blog.fox-it.com/2013/09/05/large-botnet-cause-of-recent-tor-network-overload/
<Seniorita> »Who will be the next Microsoft CEO? Vote for the person you think will become the next Microsoft CEO. No flood, no registration, a poll website just for fun. React on Twitter - #nextmicrosoftceo«
<Seniorita> Large botnet cause of recent Tor network overload | Fox-IT International blog
<Seniorita> »Recently, Roger Dingledine described a sudden increase in Tor users on the Tor Talk mailinglist. To date there has been a large amount of speculation as to why this may have happened. A large numbe...«
<lurker69> mam tam eno skupino "teroristov" ki je specializirana za uporabo tor IPjev da se igrajo z online anketami
<dz0ny_> US State Dept. issues travel warnings, draws down non-emergency staff in Lebanon and parts of Turkey
<lurker69> http://www.upi.com/blog/2012/12/10/Hackers-spell-out-KJU-GAS-CHAMBERS-in-Times-Person-of-the-Year-poll/1051355177328/   :-)
<Seniorita> Hackers spell out 'KJU GAS CHAMBERS' in Time's Person of the Year poll - UPI.com
<Seniorita> »Enterprising hackers managed to spell out "KJU GAS CHAMBERS" using the first names of candidates in Time's Person of the Year poll.«
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IJ-h0SO8EUI
<Seniorita> Watermelon smoothie hack in 2 minutes- No mess - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Here is a simple trick to make you the boss of the picnic. Create a refreshing watermelon smoothie with essentially no mess in 2 minutes. I make videos like ...«
<anny> ta heka lubenico....terorist!
<dz0ny_> anny: http://imgur.com/a/3fIrE?gallery
<Seniorita> Happy eating - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur is used to share photos with social networks and online communities, and has the funniest pictures from all over the Internet.«
<anny> dz0ny_hvala, to bom poslala vsem na shuuuuujševalni dieti!
<anny> huh huh!
<dz0ny_> haha :)
<anny> me že pošiljajo v tople kraje :)
<anny> najboljši so cimetovi kolački
<dz0ny_> men pa tole http://i.imgur.com/G6emP4q.gif
<dz0ny_> mi je kr krulit začel http://i.imgur.com/G6emP4q.gif
<zdobersek> men je tud kr toplo ratal v zelodcku
<dz0ny_> tole http://trgovina.mercator.si/market/testenine-juhe-riz-in-omake-29552/omake-29624/zelenjavne-omake-29920/paradiznikovaomaka-s-skuto-barilla400-8076809521543
<Seniorita> Omaka paradižnikova s skuto BARILLA, 400g - Mercator spletna trgovina
<dz0ny_> v bistvu je feta sir
<dz0ny_> pa barilla olive inčuni pa kapre
<dz0ny_> ce se ti ne da kuhat
<dz0ny_> full dobre :)
<anny> boste nehali, lopovi?
<anny> čisto sem sestradana
<CrazyLemon> pejt jest ane!
<anny> hja, najprej moram v Å¡oping...doma so samo osnovne zadeve
<CrazyLemon> nekoč so meli samo osnovne zadeve!
<CrazyLemon> tale watermelon smoothie bi zdaj pasal :)
<dz0ny_> mit vodka
<dz0ny_> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 25.4°C @06.09.2013 15:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 56% Veter: zahodnik 6 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.54805899999999,13.7301877
<breza> Koper: 27.30°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:33:18, Sončni zahod: 19:33:07
<CrazyLemon> brez je tudi kul :)
<dz0ny_> http://mynokiablog.com/2013/09/05/newkia-plans-on-rebirthing-nokia-with-android/
<CrazyLemon> prašaj mene..bi ti povedal da je sončno :)
<Seniorita> “Newkia” Plans on Rebirthing Nokia, With Android. : My Nokia Blog
<Seniorita> »This is rather funny, yet 100% factual!  Similar to the Meego story, where once dumped by Nokia, Jolla Mobile tried (and still is) to bring it back to life through their own hardware devices. Now N...«
<dz0ny_> kupim takoj ce jim rata
<dz0ny_> sam zato ker mi je vsec ker so proti m$
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ti si ziher terorist
<dz0ny_> ja world renowned hacker, zihr sem terorista
<zdobersek> avtomaticno.
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: a dota bo kej?
<zdobersek> ne vem, na MLG mogoce
<dz0ny_> meh
<dz0ny_> you not fun
<anny> ne klicat mamice, ko vam bodo ob 2h zjutraj specialci razkazovali puškino cev...seveda ste terrrrroristi!
<anny> uničujete kapitalizem z odprto kodo"
<dz0ny_> sej kapitalizem na storitvah živi
<dz0ny_> produkti so predragi
<dz0ny_> v bistvu ga podpiramo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-z49UbAS7oQ
<Seniorita> Bedno mi je use 1: pred Umekom DELUXE - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Mladoletno dekle si na moč želi udeležiti plesne prireditve s sodobno glasbo, a ji starši povzročajo prenekatero preglavico. Tokrat je prikazne slike uredil ...«
<dz0ny_> mja, fb mladina
<dz0ny_> nc grem vrtnarit
<dz0ny_> fsm
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwreNQtnSUw
<Seniorita> Bedno mi je use 4: razplet - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Nadaljevanje dih jemajoče zgodbe, kjer se bo razpletla marsikatera zagonetka. Tokrat je prikazne slike uredil naš zvesti likovni vodja. Zdaj tudi na: http://...«
<pitko> dna
<pitko> dan*
<anny> oh my
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Adds Over-The-Air System Updates  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/QWOSpO5X8_w/ubuntu-touch-improves-system-updating
<dz0ny_> wetwet
<dz0ny_> .vreme cerknica
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq8j86OenqM
<Pepelka> 335-foot 700 Ton Ship Flips - YouTube
<Pepelka> »RV FLIP (FLoating Instrument Platform) is an open ocean research vessel owned by the Office of Naval Research and operated by the Marine Physical Laboratory ...«
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic01Vhiyrb4
<Pepelka> Get Lucky - Mario Paint Composer - Daft Punk - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This is my Mario Paint arrangement of Get Lucky by Daft Punk. Enjoy! EDIT: Wow, I totally didn't expect this to get as big as it has! Thanks everyone!«
<yang> mijav mijav
<yang> :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: GUESS WHAT
<CrazyLemon> DONT
<zdobersek> YOU SHOULD
<zdobersek> http://www.twitch.tv/livinpink/c/2863435
<Pepelka> Livinpink - Livinpink Learns DotA2 w/ Sensei 2GD - Twitch
<Pepelka> »Day 2!«
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst
<CrazyLemon> a ne bi igrala neki bl.. normalnega?
<CrazyLemon> če boš tko nadaljeval ti bom acceptal gift as a punishment
<zdobersek> daj pizda
<zdobersek> acceptaj zdejle
<zdobersek> zakaj sem pol kupoval
<zdobersek> men je dnar dol potegnal, zdej tebe cakam, da prevzames
<zdobersek> don't be a wuss
<CrazyLemon> ne ti ni trgal dnar
<CrazyLemon> ne smem acceptat..ker bom postal tak kot ti..addicted to game(s)
<zdobersek> strasno sem addicted
<zdobersek>  dz0ny_ can confirm
<CrazyLemon> gledaš kako drugi igrajo - to je definicija game addicta
<CrazyLemon> fo sho
<zdobersek> u mad bro?
<zdobersek> or jelly?
<CrazyLemon> jelly
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkfqtCN4QUg
<Pepelka> SUPERHEARO orchestra - Good Life - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Download on iTunes: http://umusic.ly/SUPERHEARO Listen on Deezer: http://umusic.ly/PlaySUPERHEARO OneRepublic on iTunes: http://umusic.ly/OneR Music video by...«
<zdobersek> superhero*
<CrazyLemon> super hear-O!
<dz0ny_> le zenska je Game Developer at Ubisoft. I have a Law degree from UdeM and a DEC in Fine Arts.
<dz0ny_> pa 23 je stara
<CrazyLemon> torej za oženit je
<dz0ny_> to ti je lahko za vzor CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zakaj.. sej nisem odvetnik :>
<dz0ny_> lohk bi bil pa game developer
<dz0ny_> al boš večno eth kable vlekel?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe s kabli?
<dz0ny_> nc ce s tem dobr sluzis...
<CrazyLemon> itak..prodaš 100m daš jim 85m
<CrazyLemon> in služiš!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> pol pa cez okna vleces
<dz0ny_> da majo se za cunje obešat a ne ?
<CrazyLemon> fajn je tudi za cunje ja..ker se ne lepijo za kabl ko je vroče
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: dekolte kaže...
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit
<CrazyLemon> not bad :)
<zdobersek> 23?!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 'Are you single? Yes.'
<zdobersek> a ji twitnem, da ni vec, al ji bos ti?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kr ti ji dej..js nimam twitter acc
<zdobersek> sam ma prstan na roki
<CrazyLemon> ogromno punc ima prstan na roki ...
<CrazyLemon> no biggie
<CrazyLemon> ga da pač dol.. ko mora :>
<dz0ny_> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f0d_1378365914
<Pepelka> LiveLeak.com - Kid gets caught smoking weed while online to his friends...
<Pepelka> »...Mom freaks out, dads pissed, friends are entertained :)«
<CrazyLemon> .ping
<CrazyLemon> !g ping
<Pepelka> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<zdobersek> kasn game developer pa je, da ne pozna vsynca
<dz0ny_> ping
<breza> Say the word
<CrazyLemon> ping bi mogu bit
<CrazyLemon> r.nick pong
<dz0ny_> r.reply pong
<CrazyLemon> r.reply r.nick pong
<dz0ny_> no :)
<dz0ny_> sej lahko porapviš
<dz0ny_> popraviš
<dz0ny_> klikneš edit, sprmeniš , save
<dz0ny_> jesus http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUpbzH4Vyer8K3z5omjXGMlQ&feature=player_detailpage&v=VImfsD1ZnpI
<Pepelka> Jungle Jam (Steel Drum Version!) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In honor of my first single "Jungle Jam" being released on iTunes one year ago from today, here is a Steel Drum version that I created while in Bonn, Germany...«
<CrazyLemon> ti pustim phrases ?
<dz0ny_> ne pobriš
<dz0ny_> itak sem skopiral
<dz0ny_> :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ no prečekiraj če je prav
<CrazyLemon> +ti
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> ne jo Å¡e zalaufat
<CrazyLemon> error!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pika manjka pri ping :)
<CrazyLemon> ping
<dz0ny_> ja nč ne bo r.reply "#{r.nick}: pong"
<dz0ny_> bi moral dat
<dz0ny_> r.reply sprejme sam string
<dz0ny_> ping
<breza> dz0ny_: pong
<CrazyLemon> meh :)
<CrazyLemon> reject ta commit pol
<CrazyLemon> ta drugi i mean :)
<dz0ny_> btw to si direkt commital
<CrazyLemon> zakaj le ffs.. a veš ti kaj vse sem js sposoben :D
<dz0ny_> ja ker si pod admini :)
<CrazyLemon> kr dej me  za navadnega userja
<CrazyLemon> en delete pa gre vse v maloro :D
<dz0ny_> a pitko je ze kej delu?
<CrazyLemon> napačnega sprašuješ :)
<dz0ny_> drugič branch nardiš edit file pa save
<dz0ny_> pol pa lahko pogledam http://screencloud.net/v/iRRB
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 21:38:11 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny_> ka je že un url?
<dz0ny_> money api
<CrazyLemon> rate-exchange.appspot.com/currency?from=EUR&to=USD
<dz0ny_> kako cmo rec ukazu?
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/80546212
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Lj-KG-Lj near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<CrazyLemon> .zamenjaj XX eur usd
<CrazyLemon> ping
<breza> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> idioterna lahk bi še skoču na vršič če si že bil v KG :)
<CrazyLemon> fyi.. jutri je juriš na vršič če koga zanima :)
<idioterna> ma sluzbeno sm bil
<idioterna> nism mogu kej dost balinat
<CrazyLemon> sluzbeno na kolesu? a si nadure delal? :)
<idioterna> ne piknik smo mel v kranjski gori
<idioterna> nazaj grede sm prov tezko vozu
<idioterna> od vsega kar sm pobasal
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon && zdobersek https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/pull/4
<Pepelka> Dodan .zamenjaj by dz0ny · Pull Request #4 · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<dz0ny_> bo kdo pogledal?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj se skromnega delaš..sj veš da dela :D
<zdobersek> LGTM rabis?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE rofl
<Pepelka> Ylvis - The Fox [Official music video HD] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ylvis - [Official music video playlist HD]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE&list=PLfNe3nGQENtP3VCn1t1pybju9ffSPBohU Musikkvideo fra talkshowet I K...«
<zdobersek> LGTM
<zdobersek> r+
<zdobersek> rs=me
<zdobersek> mkay.
<zdobersek> rajs pitkota vpras
<dz0ny_> :+1: mras dat v komentar
<dz0ny_> moras*
<CrazyLemon> kok je zahteven ta dz0ny :D
<dz0ny_> ja mal te git flow učimo
<dz0ny_> :P
<CrazyLemon> raje mi povej kaj je ta 'cb' kle? :)
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kot return
<dz0ny_> callback
<dz0ny_> crna lukna :P
<CrazyLemon> .zamenjaj 13.2 eur usd
<zdobersek> the hell hole of our generation
<dz0ny_> mhm
<CrazyLemon> .zamenjaj 13 eur usd
<breza> CrazyLemon: 17.0703
<CrazyLemon> mhm mhm
<CrazyLemon> in zdobersek kr LGTMja kr tko
<CrazyLemon> brez da bi prečekiral commit
<CrazyLemon> mhm mhm
<zdobersek> open source is based on trust
<CrazyLemon> .zamenjaj 13,2 eur usd
<zdobersek> .zamenjaj 1 CrazyLemon CrazyMelon
<breza> zdobersek: NaN
<idioterna> lisice lajajo drugac
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: 13,2 ne bo ker je (\d+)
<dz0ny_> go fix it
<dz0ny_> ok tole bom kr jaz
<zdobersek> NE
<CrazyLemon> \\f+ ?
<zdobersek> nej limun
<CrazyLemon> -\
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti si mergeal..ti popravi svojo napako :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I trust you to fix that mistake
<dz0ny_> .zamenjaj 13,2 eur usd
<breza> dz0ny_: 17.332919999999998
<zdobersek> whoa
<zdobersek> TMDP
<CrazyLemon> .zamenjaj 12.9 eur usd
<breza> CrazyLemon: 16.93899
<dz0ny_> hm .tofixed(3)
<dz0ny_> pa dobr bi blo Å¡e napisat v kaj se je pretvorilo
<CrazyLemon> sej sam povprašaš 12.9 EUR v USD
<CrazyLemon> itak je to pol USD kaj bo druzga :)
<dz0ny_> veš pr fiziki je treba zraven pisat kaj so g al papagaji
<CrazyLemon> kako si zdaj na fiziko pršu :D
<dz0ny_> krt tko
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: čakamo da popraviš :)
<CrazyLemon> restartaj ga
<CrazyLemon> da vidimo kaj vse sem brejkal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny_> sej to se sam :)
<CrazyLemon> .zamenjaj 12.9 eur usd
<breza> CrazyLemon: 16.93899 usd
<dz0ny_> https://drone.io/github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/50
<Pepelka> Build #50 | ircbot
<CrazyLemon> no očitno ga nisem brejkal! a si vidu zdobersek ! :)
<dz0ny_> sam toFixed manjka
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: !!
<zdobersek> .clap
<zdobersek> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<dz0ny_> da ni tolk teh Å¡tevilk
<zdobersek> I WILL REJECT YOUR MERGE REQUEST
<dz0ny_> Number(neki neki).toFixed(4)
<zdobersek> r- r- r-
<zdobersek> GTFO
<dz0ny_> lol
<zdobersek> I trust you no more.
<dz0ny_> ja sej to ne smeš nikol
<dz0ny_> only family, really close friends and mother of your children
<dz0ny_> sam tem smeš zaupat
<zdobersek> well not that bitch
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pa livinpink lahk zaupaš!
<idioterna> dz0ny_: a?
<idioterna> dz0ny_: zakaj bi pa tem zaupal?
<dz0ny_> komu bi pa ti?
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDcu7_HmkOg
<Pepelka> Game of Thrones - Tyrion moving his chair. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Tyrion struggles to move his chair to the end of the table. Footage by HBO. Edited by me.«
<dz0ny_> those long moments when no one answers
<zdobersek> jst bi zaupu dz0ny_ ju!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon u nic vec.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek da faq? kaj sm pa js naredu da nism zaupanja vreden?!? kaj?!?
<zdobersek> errors n stuff
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<dz0ny_> http://cnotmz.appspot.com/ o lej
<Pepelka> Quantum Photonic Chip
<dz0ny_> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/349-ubuntu-linux-desktop/x/4649707
<Pepelka> $349 Ubuntu Linux Desktop | Indiegogo
<Pepelka> »A low-cost Ubuntu Linux desktop that fits in the palm of your hand. With an Intel CPU, integrated graphics card, 4 GB RAM & SSD drive.«
<zdobersek> Edge sans the touchscreen?
<zdobersek> ln!
<lurker69> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=195_1378244996 vozte previdno
<Pepelka> LiveLeak.com - Two people violently ejected from vehicle after brutal, high speed and fatal crash
<Pepelka> »Details are sketchy right now, but at-least 4 people are thought to have died in this accident.«
<lurker69> [livelurked]
<lurker69> @bigdawg1888
<lurker69> vids like this make me want one of those full race car harnesses and helmet, not just a seat belt
<sasa84> zdej gremo pa spat
<sasa84> nočko ;)
<CrazyLemon> da faq
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-07
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1947-1: Linux kernel (Quantal HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1947-1/
<dz0ny_> http://t.co/lbDPcCZQvA
<dz0ny_> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t579862
<dz0ny_> hm pepelke ni
<dz0ny_> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t579862
<breza> Mozilla odpira prostore v Novem mestu @ Slo-Tech
<breza> Mozilla Spaces so odprta delovna okolja v svetovnih prestolnicah, namenjena hekerjem, programerjem, dizajnerjem, raziskovalcem in drugim sodelavcem Mozille, ki &#382;elijo prispevati k svetlej&#x161;i prihodnosti spleta. In po vzoru Mozilla Spaces zdaj Mozilla odpira prostore tudi v Podjetni&#x161;kem inkubatorju Podbreznik v Novem mestu.  Poleg pisarne, v kateri bo slovenska skupnost v bodo&#269;e lahko &#x161;e uspe&#x161;neje delovala, 
<zdobersek> of all the cities in Slovenia
<dz0ny_> no ti si bližje kot jaz
<zdobersek> mja, se vedno dalec
<zdobersek> kaj LJ manjka?
<zdobersek> ffs breza
<dz0ny_> decodeURIcomponent
<dz0ny_> :)
<zdobersek> learn your čšžs
<dz0ny_> v bistvu zanimivo da stran to dela
<dz0ny_> ker charset=iso-8859-2
<dz0ny_> :P
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<dz0ny_> hm how to decode je sedaj problem
<dz0ny_> any ideas
<dz0ny_> razen .replace
<zdobersek> leave it to the lemon
<zdobersek> decodeHTMLEntity al neki
<zdobersek> regex replace al neki
<dz0ny_> sam regexp obstaja
<dz0ny_> večina for je da se v html pretvori na strani z utf-8
<dz0ny_> pač injectaš v dummy div
<dz0ny_> pa prebereš
<dz0ny_> bo naloga za crazya :)
<zdobersek> ja, pa mas DOM v coffeescriptu?
<dz0ny_> ja sam emulacijo
<dz0ny_> cherio
<zdobersek> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<dz0ny_> sam dvomim da to ptretvarja
<dz0ny_> ker native je vse utf-8
<dz0ny_> po moje bi tist google lib znal
<zdobersek> /&#x([\w]+);/ => \u$1
<zdobersek> al pa neki
<idioterna> dz0ny_: aja uceri ti nism odgovoru
<idioterna> dz0ny_: i trust nobody.
<zdobersek> sebi?
<idioterna> are you kidding me?
<zdobersek> if you'd trust me, I wouldn't
<idioterna> kko loh seb zaupas
<idioterna> ce ves da ze tvoj memory kr potvarja stuff
<idioterna> sej to ste vidl ane
<idioterna> 09:29< BigWhale> “Dad, how does Santa know if you’ve been bad or good, all the time?”
<idioterna> 09:29< BigWhale> “Backdoored crypto protocols, son.”
<zdobersek> the Elvish SysAdmins are unstoppable.
<BigWhale> to sm nek na twiterju pobral drgac
<zdobersek> sasa84: aaa
<sasa84> zdobersek, wiiiiiiii
 * sasa84 pomežikne zdobersek: "a bi?"
<zdobersek> sasa84: bi! eno vlko skodelco
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/lousy-load-balancing.jpg
<zdobersek> primorska bittorrenta
<idioterna> to so karavanke :)
<zdobersek> poj pa baltska primorska
<zdobersek> potejtoz potahtos
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga mi ubuntu ponuja update kernela 3.2.0.x če pa trenutno uporabljam 3.8.0.x
 * sasa84 postreže zdobersek velko šalco kofeta
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: maš meta package verjetno še
<dz0ny_> .apt saucy
<breza> syslinux-themes-ubuntu-saucy, ubuntu-wallpapers-saucy, ubuntukylin-wallpapers-saucy
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ linux-image-generic mhm :)
<dz0ny_> .apt lts
<breza> ltsp-client, ltsp-client-builder, ltsp-client-core, ltsp-cluster-accountmanager, ltsp-cluster-agent, ltsp-cluster-agent-weblive, ltsp-cluster-control, ltsp-cluster-lbagent, ltsp-cluster-lbserver, ltsp-cluster-nxloadbalancer, ltsp-cluster-pxeconfig, ltsp-controlaula, ltsp-docs, ltsp-livecd, ltsp-manager, ltsp-server, ltsp-server-standalone, ltspfs, ltspfsd, ltspfsd-core
<dz0ny_> .apt -lts
<CrazyLemon> pa zdaj ko sm upgrejdal na raring kernel ter xorg ..je kr na enkrat shitload knjižnic :i386 odveč
<CrazyLemon> hm.. tudi po tem ko sm odstranu linux-image-generic še vedno teži z 3.2.x.x kernelom
<dz0ny_> headers kje leži
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. tnx
<dz0ny_> a to ste vidl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkfqtCN4QUg&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> SUPERHEARO orchestra - Good Life - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Download on iTunes: http://umusic.ly/SUPERHEARO Listen on Deezer: http://umusic.ly/PlaySUPERHEARO OneRepublic on iTunes: http://umusic.ly/OneR Music video by...«
<CrazyLemon> .url
<breza> dz0ny_: http://t.co/lbDPcCZQvA @sob. sep. 07 2013 09:09:20 GMT+0200
<breza> dz0ny_: http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/349-ubuntu-linux-desktop/x/4649707 @pet. sep. 06 2013 23:27:19 GMT+0200
<breza> idioterna: http://app.strava.com/activities/80546212 @pet. sep. 06 2013 21:42:45 GMT+0200
<breza> zdobersek: http://www.twitch.tv/livinpink/c/2863435 @pet. sep. 06 2013 20:22:45 GMT+0200
<breza> dz0ny_: http://mynokiablog.com/2013/09/05/newkia-plans-on-rebirthing-nokia-with-android/ @pet. sep. 06 2013 15:33:54 GMT+0200
<breza> dz0ny_: http://blog.fox-it.com/2013/09/05/large-botnet-cause-of-recent-tor-network-overload/ @pet. sep. 06 2013 14:39:02 GMT+0200
<CrazyLemon> meh..včeraj sm kopiral ta link
<CrazyLemon> stupid breza :D
<dz0ny_> on todo enable grep
<dz0ny_> .url | grep livinpink
<breza> dz0ny_: http://t.co/lbDPcCZQvA @sob. sep. 07 2013 09:09:20 GMT+0200
<breza> dz0ny_: http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/349-ubuntu-linux-desktop/x/4649707 @pet. sep. 06 2013 23:27:19 GMT+0200
<breza> idioterna: http://app.strava.com/activities/80546212 @pet. sep. 06 2013 21:42:45 GMT+0200
<breza> zdobersek: http://www.twitch.tv/livinpink/c/2863435 @pet. sep. 06 2013 20:22:45 GMT+0200
<breza> dz0ny_: http://mynokiablog.com/2013/09/05/newkia-plans-on-rebirthing-nokia-with-android/ @pet. sep. 06 2013 15:33:54 GMT+0200
<breza> dz0ny_: http://blog.fox-it.com/2013/09/05/large-botnet-cause-of-recent-tor-network-overload/ @pet. sep. 06 2013 14:39:02 GMT+0200
<miha> dan
<breza> Dober dan, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<CrazyLemon> pof.... turisti
<CrazyLemon> če še nisem tega omenu :)
<zdobersek> brez turistov bi bli revezi
<zdobersek> there
<zdobersek> I said it
<CrazyLemon> am.. ti turisti grejo samo mimo slovenije
<CrazyLemon> in delajo gužvo nam
<CrazyLemon> vsem bi jim zabil entry fee
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dej bod mal podjetnik pa se podaj v trajekt biznis
<zdobersek> it's called vignette
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wrong
<CrazyLemon> ker dosti jih gre po stari cesti
<zdobersek> poj pa postav stant z limonado tam ane
<CrazyLemon> da jim vržem limonado v faco? dobra ideja
<zdobersek> 5EUR for lemonade!
<zdobersek> no, you don't drink it, you lick it off your face.
<CrazyLemon> sedaj dam žmigavc ter se dam čisto na levo stran da zavijem.. pa noben noče spustit.. ker bi jim očitno vzel tisto eno sekundo ko se ne premikajo
<CrazyLemon> pol izsilim pa se poljak neki pritožuje.. ma.. m.. p....
<miha> a mate kak predlog glede zastonj web softwara za project managment?
<miha> http://qdpm.net/ brskam mal po netu, pa zaenkrat mi tole najbolj simpatično
<Pepelka> Free Web-Based Project Management - qdPM Project Management, Time Tracking, Support Tickets, Open Source
<Pepelka> »qdPM is a free open source web-based project management tool written in symfony framework for small team. Powerful configuration will help you configure this tool as you need. You can easy manage people, projects and tasks. Using qdPM you will save time m«
<miha> redmine/chilliproject zahtevata ruby pa ne vem če vredno
<miha> dotproject še homepejdža ne zna zrihtat
<miha> ..
<miha> kak predlog?
<dz0ny_> miha: gitlab
<dz0ny_> trac
<dz0ny_> ce hoces svn met
<dz0ny_> gitlab ma se svoj ci
<zdobersek> github?
<zdobersek> trello
<dz0ny_> al pa https://github.com/teambox/teambox
<Pepelka> teambox/teambox · GitHub
<Pepelka> »teambox - This is the legacy version of Teambox - the award-winning collaboration solution, inspired by Basecamp, Yammer and Twitter.«
<CrazyLemon> meh..pof.. adb in ubuntu in samsung
<zdobersek> in obama
<CrazyLemon> obama mi ne dela sivih las
<zdobersek> poj pa turisti
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem zakaj enkrat adb devices pokaže
<CrazyLemon> telefon
<CrazyLemon> drugič pa ne
<miha> dz0ny_: predvsem me zanima čas po projektih
<miha> mal tud ticket/issue
<miha> source niti ne
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDhmvv3oHDs
<Pepelka> INSANE RZR XP CRASH (ORIGINAL) - YouTube
<sasa84> wihaaaaa
<Pepelka> »Worst crash I have ever seen. He was ok, rzr not so much. Check us out on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/42copperhead "subscribe" on you tube.«
<sasa84> odprla čaptop in ga spucala :P
<sasa84> laptop no :P
<sasa84> sej sm dala tipkovnco prou...č ni strojna napaka :P
<sasa84> sam je tko fin prah, d tud z zraom ne gre
<sasa84> ampak t glavno sm
<pitko> dan
<breza> Živjo, pitko
<dz0ny_> miha teambox pol, ker maš gantt
<dz0ny_> ceprov meno so učil da se gant ne uporablja, pač pa m$ project :)
<dz0ny_> in imam Å¡e zdej more
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/antilopa.jpg
<dz0ny_> heh metla ti manjka
<idioterna> so mi ze rekl ja
<idioterna> nism od potterja ventilator
<pitko> :)
<pitko> bo lugus sploh Å¡e kdaj delu?
<miha> dz0ny_: kaj pa server za ms project? :)
<dz0ny_> pitko: ne
<dz0ny_> :P
<dz0ny_> me resno če samo tisto tabelo rabiš uporabi google cache
<idioterna> o sasa84_
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/antilopa.jpg
<dz0ny_> miha to pa ne poznam
<dz0ny_> mislim da maš neki prek office356
<CrazyLemon> pitko da ne boš nonstop spraševal
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/pojmovnik/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Pojmovnik
<breza> Ubuntu Slovenija | Pojmovnik
<CrazyLemon> seriously? :>
<dz0ny_> ja porpavi ne
<dz0ny_> popravi
<dz0ny_> paradoksalno mam typo ravno takrat k je beseda popravi
<CrazyLemon> kaj popravi.. Å¡e dve uri nazaj je bilo vse normalno
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa ne :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDhmvv3oHDs
<Pepelka> INSANE RZR XP CRASH (ORIGINAL) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Worst crash I have ever seen. He was ok, rzr not so much. Check us out on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/42copperhead "subscribe" on you tube.«
<dz0ny_> ja pepelke ni blo
<CrazyLemon> je bila
<dz0ny_> ni bila
<dz0ny_> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/commit/846b8225cfa9c129037bff1f7aa8c998ca6a0a88
<Pepelka> Enable resolve · 846b822 · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<breza> Enable resolve ·  846b822 · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<breza> ircbot - Preprost irc bot
<CrazyLemon> dej zresni se človek
<CrazyLemon> valda vidim kaj se je dogajalo dve uri nazaj
<CrazyLemon> [16:48:19] <CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDhmvv3oHDs
<CrazyLemon> [16:48:20] <Pepelka> INSANE RZR XP CRASH (ORIGINAL) - YouTube
<Pepelka> INSANE RZR XP CRASH (ORIGINAL) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Worst crash I have ever seen. He was ok, rzr not so much. Check us out on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/42copperhead "subscribe" on you tube.«
<CrazyLemon> [14:06:01] <dz0ny_> al pa https://github.com/teambox/teambox
<CrazyLemon> [14:06:04] <Pepelka> teambox/teambox · GitHub
<Pepelka> teambox/teambox · GitHub
<Pepelka> »teambox - This is the legacy version of Teambox - the award-winning collaboration solution, inspired by Basecamp, Yammer and Twitter.«
<CrazyLemon> [13:27:38] <miha> http://qdpm.net/ brskam mal po netu, pa zaenkrat mi tole najbolj simpatično
<CrazyLemon> [13:27:40] <Pepelka> Free Web-Based Project Management - qdPM Project Management, Time Tracking, Support Tickets, Open Source
<Pepelka> Free Web-Based Project Management - qdPM Project Management, Time Tracking, Support Tickets, Open Source
<Pepelka> »qdPM is a free open source web-based project management tool written in symfony framework for small team. Powerful configuration will help you configure this tool as you need. You can easy manage people, projects and tasks. Using qdPM you will save time m«
<CrazyLemon> and so on
<dz0ny_> < dz0ny_> http://t.co/lbDPcCZQvA
<dz0ny_> < dz0ny_> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t579862
<dz0ny_> < dz0ny_> hm pepelke ni
<dz0ny_> @ 8.53
<dz0ny_> od enih me potem ni bilo
<sasa84_> o idioterna
<pitko> ja rabm ga ne
<pitko> hvala drgač
<zdobersek> sheesh
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobersek
<idioterna> sasa84: a soseda si vidla
<sasa84> kje?
<idioterna> ja http://bou.si/rest/antilopa.jpg
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec69gevAhm0
<Pepelka> Zmelkoow Izštekani III - Bohemian rhapsody v japonščini - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Zmelkoow v Izštekanih, vaja.«
<zdobersek> YUUUURRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<zdobersek> OPROSTIIIIIIIIIIII
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> hud je
<sasa84> hehe idioterna
<CrazyLemon> lol idioterna huda :)
<zdobersek> huh, kaj sem povleku iz naftalina http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5WSmDoZ8M4
<Pepelka> I.C.E. - Na Liniji (Official Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.skupinaice.com https://www.facebook.com/skupinaice NA LINIJI Se mi zdi kot bi mi ti Res hotel zadnje čase zmešat' lajf Dej mi povej Zakaj si se to...«
<CrazyLemon> kul komad
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://cdn1.siol.tv/epg/150/HBOC/10358590_1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek whats that
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Pilkington
<CrazyLemon> kaka ideja kako bi oštevilču strani ki jih printam? printam pa en pdf
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima, rešitev je LO Draw :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: z LO Drawom lahko
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek resno? kako pa?
<dz0ny_> o tko je pa naš krts par let zgledu http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=d3Ye0icRv6Y
<Pepelka> College Freshmen Initiation! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Freshmen get initiated at Calvin College. Courtesy of the Beets Veenstra Sophomores. DISCLAIMER: We are nice people. This was voluntary. It's going to be okay.«
<dz0ny_> krst
<dz0ny_> s tem da 2 letnik nima kaj zraven delat
<CrazyLemon> tega pri nas ni :)
<CrazyLemon> no..samo na pomorski.. tam je krst kr hud :)
<zdobersek> LOL
<zdobersek> oni vodne puske kazejo v kamero, pol pa tipo v hoodieju kij prnese v kader
<CrazyLemon> http://cdn1.siol.net/sn/doc/2013/1/mail_phishing.jpg
<CrazyLemon> če ni nujno potrebna :D
<zdobersek> razsuto stanje!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/memefikacija2/posts/582004858511902
<Pepelka> PONEDJELJAK - Danas je ponedjeljak.Kiša... - memefikacija.com | Facebook
<Pepelka> »PONEDJELJAK - Danas je ponedjeljak.Kiša pada cjeli dan.Fata nešto depresivna...UTORAK - Danas je utorak.Kiša opet pada.Fata i dalje depresivna,...«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a je na siolu dobil Å¡iht en tujc, k je cirka mesc v sloveniji? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..ampak sploh ni v sloveniji!
<CrazyLemon> v indiji je še vedno in živi kot car s slovensko plačo - če si lahk to predstavljaš :>
<sasa84> ja ja...
<sasa84> pa k gre u Å¡tacuno, lohk kr "po njihovo" govori... :P
<zdobersek> pa plese
<zdobersek> .yt panjabi mc jogi
<breza> Panjabi MC - Jogi(3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wfzp4cdcuYc ♥6,992 ▶1,462,622
<CrazyLemon> pa kobro nosi v turbanu?
<zdobersek> v hlacah pa pitona
<CrazyLemon> a tak si ti torej
<CrazyLemon> ...
<idioterna> js tut povsod svojga pythona sabo vzamem.
<idioterna> sam moj je velik, ga morm dt v zep na hrbtu
<CrazyLemon> a je dresiran ali mu le slepo zaupaš?
<dz0ny_> he trusts no one
<idioterna> i trust noone
<CrazyLemon> ah točno :)
<idioterna> se najmanj pa sam seb
<idioterna> zakaj pa mislte da se nism probu nobene droge.
<CrazyLemon> sej ne mislimo
<CrazyLemon> včasih js recimo mislim da ti tripaš na polno 24/7
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> primorci so bl na drogag
<dz0ny_> drogah
<dz0ny_> cz je zihr ze vse zavbe probal
<CrazyLemon> i wish :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: izprazni se -- trava? koka?
<zdobersek> salvia? cedevita?
<dz0ny_> subrat :p
<zdobersek> most?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: i do
<zdobersek> mošt*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek am.. "izprazni se" ?
<zdobersek> detox
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sosolci so rekl da se ne da z mano pogovarjat ce niso prej pokadil ene zole
<CrazyLemon> right.. detox ni izprazni se :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v bistvu sem imel v mislih izpoved
<idioterna> "izprazni se" se pr nas rece "srt pejt"
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nič.. mošta pa res nisem nikoli probal
<CrazyLemon> medice tudi ne.. ta me v bistvu še največ mika
<zdobersek> 'naredi razfekalij'
<dz0ny_> meh borovnicke so boljse
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel - so mi pa tudi borovničke fajn.. zadnjič ravno na štajerskem koncu sem jih probal.. kr fajn "sunejo" :)
<dz0ny_> drugace men je vsec teran, ce se kulturno pije
<CrazyLemon> nisem še pil dobrega črnega vina
<CrazyLemon> priporočam pa traminca iz slov. bistrice :)
<dz0ny_> zdobersek a v vasem koncu se se vedno pije samo lasko pa smarnice?
<CrazyLemon> močeradovc :p
<dz0ny_> prvo zganje?
<dz0ny_> to sam kroniki pijejo
<sasa84> dz0ny_, a cvet? :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj so pa drugo Å¡tajerci :p
<dz0ny_> jp cvet
<sasa84> smo pa sekal pod etno 70% zadevo... huh!
<sasa84> k je začel kr žgat, k si spil...pa pol človk flašo pogleda kok ma alkohola :P
<zdobersek> v nasem kocnu se pije.
<zdobersek> ni vazno, da le v vecini primerov vsebuje alkhol
<sasa84> miške, šibam pančat
<sasa84> pridkani bodte
<sasa84> nočko
<dz0ny_> sem mislil vprasat kako je to 70% ona spila
<dz0ny_> mal huda to :p
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-08
<zdobersek> hola
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Hej zdobersek, lepo te je videti!
<zdobersek> .zamenjaj 50$ EUR
<zdobersek> .zamenjaj 50 $ $
<breza> zdobersek: NaN $
<zdobersek> .zamenjaj 50 $ EUR
<breza> zdobersek: 37.93338895 EUR
<zdobersek> not bad
<zdobersek> .zamenjaj 50 EUR KUN
<breza> zdobersek: NaN KUN
<zdobersek> FU br
<zdobersek> breza:
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ping
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ob tej uri se zbuja?? c c c
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> +s
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jutro tebi!
<zdobersek> .yt tokio breakfast nigga
<breza> Tokyo Breakfast(6 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgjwjaBJ5Do ♥3,402 ▶615,528
<CrazyLemon> old!
<zdobersek> sup
<anny> noče ubogat!
<zdobersek> nope.
<CrazyLemon> kdo to?? da ga takoj discipliniramo
<zdobersek> TI!
<zdobersek> discipline yo self!
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgYEuJ5u1K0
<Pepelka> Monks - Monty Python and The Holy Grail - YouTube
<Pepelka> »true believers x)«
 * CrazyLemon se disciplinira
<CrazyLemon> sasa in 3
<CrazyLemon> 2.
<CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> ...
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=12321     če bi kdo mel smart watch
<Pepelka> Sony SmartWatch - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<Pepelka> »Prodam uro kupljeno lani maja na expansys. si, uporabljal je nisem skoraj nikoli. . v enem letu mogoče 15x. je zelo dobro ohranjena dejansko kot n...«
<CrazyLemon> 50€
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^ ti si želiš smart watch ane
<zdobersek> ne, ti jo ces
<anny> J***Å¡ ure
<anny> samo kokodakajo in tulijo
<CrazyLemon> ne..to so kURE!
<CrazyLemon> zamešala si ..silly woman
<anny> Krejzi...kure ne tulijo
<anny> tle si nekaj zamešal
<CrazyLemon> oh pa Å¡e kako tulijo
<CrazyLemon> sam je odvisno od kure
<CrazyLemon> ene bl druge manj
<dz0ny_> ^^ sosedova točno ob 12 tuli kot bi jo iz kože dajali
<anny> ...to bo sirena!
<CrazyLemon> "ubuntu krompirček"
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: HTML MPD klient?
<zdobersek> Web* MPD klient?
<zdobersek> https://github.com/dz0ny/mopidy-lux
<Pepelka> dz0ny/mopidy-lux · GitHub
<Pepelka> »mopidy-lux - The other Mopidy web client, for day and night.«
<zdobersek> duuuh
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: yup
<dz0ny_> alpha stage
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> state
<zdobersek> 2 mesca nediran
<zdobersek> abandon stage?
<zdobersek> state*
<dz0ny_> v oktobru bo release mopidy 0.15
<dz0ny_> tam bo custom metadata implementiran
<dz0ny_> pa htt bo ločen
<dz0ny_> ker sedaj je nemogoče nardit da ti slike sploh kaže
<dz0ny_> pa library je globalen
<dz0ny_> ni po virrih
<zdobersek> zdejle mopidy 0.14 furam, pa neki ne funkcionira tale lux
<dz0ny_> nope iskanja ni
<dz0ny_> pa na ios < 6, android < 4 ne dela
<dz0ny_> websocketi ...
<dz0ny_> je samo v13 narjen v python libu
<dz0ny_> edina stvar kejr lepo dela je mpdroid
<zdobersek> torej lux ne funkcionira?
<zdobersek> albume, izvajalce zlista, sam nic ni klickable
<zdobersek> I am disappoint.
<dz0ny_> mhm
<zdobersek> 1 star.
<dz0ny_> lahko pomagaš :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: app vs dist mapi - what's the deal?
<dz0ny_> app je source, dist je buildana verzija
<zdobersek> v kteri razvijam?
<zdobersek> kako zbuildam?
<zdobersek> sheesh
<zdobersek> a rabis Makefile?
<dz0ny_> no sam grunt
<dz0ny_> grunt watch
<dz0ny_> ba breden realesaš grunt build
<dz0ny_> razvijas v app
<zdobersek> app/ je potemtakem develop branch, build/ pa master?
<zdobersek> dist/, ne build/
<dz0ny_> ja in some sense
<dz0ny_> ob grunt build se skopira html, optimizira js,css
<dz0ny_> v dist
<idioterna> mpdroid men super dela
<idioterna> ce komu kej pomaga to :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: poj v mopidy configu http static_dir se vedno kaze na mopidy_lux/dist?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> razen takrat ko razvijaš takrat kaže v app
<zdobersek> ce mi `grunt build` vrze zgenerirane .js skripte pod dist/scripts
<dz0ny_> ko si v develop mode pozenes grunt watch
<dz0ny_> ko se odločiš da boš objavil na github poženeš še grunt build
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: http://vimeo.com/73641400
<Pepelka> Linda Paluc | Up on the hill on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »Vimeo is the home for high-quality videos and the people who love them.«
<dz0ny_> o pset en fanmail dubu
<dz0ny_> spet*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ spet "dear" ? :>
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM nice..very nice :)
<LorD_DDooM> Bojda je iz tvojih krajev, go for it! :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM bojda je iz maribora :)
<LorD_DDooM> tomejto, tomato, go for it
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dej, akcija
<zdobersek> mas konkurenco
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek koga???
<zdobersek> 'I Googled her so hard'
<zdobersek> Wes Schumann
<CrazyLemon> my googling skillz are way above wes's
<zdobersek> you're like the NSA of #ubuntu-si
<zdobersek> dol se ze zna vozit ... kok gre pa po hribu navzgor?
<CrazyLemon> navzgor bi jo že js peljal :>
<LorD_DDooM> Z avtom al pa žičnico :P
<idioterna> slab bajk ma
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/karavanke.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/steel-is-real-city.jpg
<CrazyLemon> steel city pa slikaš alu/karbon kolo? seriously ? :/
<idioterna> a?
<idioterna> kje pa vids alu al pa karbon tle? :)
<idioterna> oba sta cromoly
<idioterna> moj tut ze kr properly zarjavel
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/die-neue-usistem.jpg
<idioterna> hm morm ga na novo slikat k ma zdej boljso fajfo.
<idioterna> sam je tok usran da se mi ne da :\
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: kok pridem do angular, jquery itd. deps?
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/rainy-dirty-wheel.jpg
<dz0ny_> grunt update
<dz0ny_> npm install
<dz0ny_> to dvoje se prej požene
<dz0ny_> sorry bower install
<idioterna> evo tle se vid
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/cez-savo-v-radecah.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ1NjY
<Pepelka> [Phoronix] Intel Reverts Plans, Will Not Support Ubuntu's XMir
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, distribution screenshots, interviews, and computer hardware tests.«
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: je tole kdaj funkcioniral?
<CrazyLemon> you broke it ?
<zdobersek> aha, z mpdroidom si moram pomagat ...
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Intel Remove XMir Support in Xorg Driver  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/AYGXm-JMvug/intel-remove-xmir-support-in-xorg-video-driver
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> o pitonko :D
<pitko> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, pitko
<pitko> sasa zivijo
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> pitko, kok si pa ti pridkan pr prevajanju ;)
<sasa84> kaj čmo dns počet? namestit ubuntu 13.04? :P
<pitko> dons je počitk
<pitko> :)
<pitko> včeri siko night :)
<sasa84> aja,.. gospodov dan pa to :D
<pitko> aja nedelja je dons :D
<pitko> lol
<pitko> sm mislu da je sobota -.,.
<pitko> -.-
<sasa84> zgodilo se je, nič nam ne pomaga, ne jeza angelov, ne dobra volja vraga...
<sasa84> :D
<pitko> ja saša 4k mam karem :)
<pitko> karme*
<sasa84> oooo pitonko
<Sky[x]> pocitek danes
<sasa84> hm
<pitko> niamš še ubuntu 13.04?
<sasa84> 12.04 mam
<pitko> aja
<Sky[x]> 1304 j]]
<Sky[x]> je tazadn zdj ?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> zdej oktobra pride pa 13.10
<pitko> uu sej res
<pitko> :D
<pitko> prva beta je uzuni ne
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> betka je zuni ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: 12.04 LTS mountall: disconnected from Plymouth mountall: Event failed  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40652/#p40652
<sasa84> pitko, si tuki?
<pitko> mhm
<sasa84> a boš ti zdej pregledoval prevode?
<pitko> nevem?
<pitko> jaz sm prevajam
<sasa84> najdt je treba enga za pregledovanje
<sasa84> kdo teb pregleduje?
<pitko> andrej
<pitko> big boss :D
<sasa84> mhm...
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si kle?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 --------> .
<sasa84> ooo krejzek :D
<sasa84> ej, posluš... mi rabmo en hangout, da se zmenmo kok bomo naprej brez andreja pa glede ubuntu uric itd
<CrazyLemon> nič krejzek
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> a si za
<sasa84> ?
<CrazyLemon> to bo andrejz zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> "kako naprej brez mene"
<sasa84> sej andrej bo tud zraven a veš :)
<CrazyLemon> no lepo
<sasa84> sej bo on povedu svoje pa to :)
<sasa84> glih tko d vidmo kok vas/nas je, pa kaj zdej naprej
<CrazyLemon> no naj zrihta en hangout zvečer pa pošlje mal vabilo na mailing list slo. prevajalcev
<CrazyLemon> pa napiše novico da se išče koordinator
<CrazyLemon> pa bomo vidli kok je kaj interesa
<sasa84> mu bom rekla k ga vidm na chatu al pa kle
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti pa komot lahk recruitaš anny ..k ona se zadnje čase neki intenzivno poglablja v programiranje/odprtokodne cmsje
<sasa84> med prevajalce?
<CrazyLemon> pa glej tko.. več ona pomaga.. manj midva morava
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp :D
<anny> haha
<sasa84> ooo anny živjooo
<sasa84> kako smo kej? kaj kej počneš? zdravhe, šport, kultura? :P
<sasa84> pa drgač? :P
<anny> moja angleščina oziroma ta žargon je v hibridnem stanju....ni pametno zbujati pošasti...preveč filmov je že bilo na to temo
<CrazyLemon> anny ne sekiri se..zato se prevaja v slovenščino in ne angleščino
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> ahahaaa!
<sasa84> mhm
<anny> ravno v tem je problem
<anny> zaradi umanjkanja tehnične terminologije lahko postrežem samo s kuhinjsko...recimo root bo kar koreninca
<idioterna> js se pisem root
<anny> koren
<sasa84> anny, sej mamo pojmovnik :P
<CrazyLemon> anny ogromno programov je ne-tehnične narave :>
<sasa84> tud men Å¡e kr nekok gre ;)
<CrazyLemon> anny če pitko zmore zmoreš tudi ti!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<anny> jest sem najmočnejša v terminologiji limonad
<sasa84> pa itak en za tabo pregleda in te fuuuul prjazno opozori na kšne napake
 * sasa84 pogleda CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> tako ja
 * zdobersek pogleda sasa84
<CrazyLemon> včasih prijazno včasih manj prijazno
<anny> če so kakšne osebne drame udeležene...pa to
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> anny, sej ti bomo dal pa takšne programe, k so tko bl obče človeški :P
<anny> Krejzi, ti nisi Å¡e nobenega pogledal
<idioterna> js gledam zvezde
<idioterna> vidm jih pa ne, k je oblacno.
<CrazyLemon> anny ne bi rad nobenga ustrašu.. sedaj moram bit prijazen da folk začne prevajat :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon for ubuntu.si CEO
<idioterna> a mas psycho-stare
<anny> čestitam
 * sasa84 prijazno prinese kavico zdobersek 
<anny> riddickov night vision bi bil boljši
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> na internetu ni nikol temno
<pitko> ne prijazno
<pitko> zelo
<sasa84> anny, a res neb kšnga niza prevedla? dej noooo
<sasa84> pjosiiiiim :D
<anny> s pitkom se najprej zmeni
<pitko> kaj je?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> jaz mam že 4k karme
<CrazyLemon> my vpenis is bigger than yours!!!!1
<pitko> am idioterna dons sm poslušu teorijo o kvantni mehaniki k jo je postavu že einstain :D nism vedu tega
<sasa84> anny, pitko je priden fantek...oktobra gre spet v šolo...pa če ne bo mel tok cajta, rabmo še enga :P
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> pitko: kasn einstein?
<pitko> ta tip je bil res pameten :D
<sasa84> tud kšn pred einsteinom je že bil :P
<idioterna> ja planck je utemeljitelj
<anny> krejzi....kaj je to vpenis?
<idioterna> oz. se smatra za glavnega
<idioterna> anny: virtualni penis
<idioterna> to je tist k ti zraste ko kupis mocnejso masino al pa narocis hitrejsi internet
<anny> hvala...obstaja tudi ženski ekvivalent?
<idioterna> in se ti zmanjsa ko te premagajo v tvoji najljubsi igri
<idioterna> vtits?
<idioterna> ne vem
<anny> Å¡ovinisti!
<sasa84> VWagina :D
<idioterna> ja nism js kriv ce so zenske manj obsedene s tekmovalnostjo
<sasa84> deluje tko kt golf za ženske :P
<pitko> mislm
<pitko> bol je blo govora o tem
<pitko> kako si je on predstavljal
<pitko> kvantno mehaniko
<pitko> da bog ne kocka :D
<idioterna> aja ja
<idioterna> narobe.
<pitko> aja?
<idioterna> si jo je predstavljal
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> http://wiki.eth0.nl/index.php/Vpenis
<Pepelka> Vpenis - Eth0Wiki
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell%27s_theorem
<pitko> kva je bil Å¡e un tadrug tip
<Pepelka> Bell's theorem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> bohr
<idioterna> niels bohr
<pitko> hm
<idioterna> bohr je prvi k si je dejansko prvoscu napisat da to ni zato tko k je matematika cudna
<idioterna> ampak ker je realnost cudna
<pitko> :D
<pitko> haha
<pitko> ja on je pa reku da je reaklnost čudna
<pitko> dal so 2 primera
<idioterna> in bellov eksperiment je potrdil
<pitko> da je matematika čudna*
<idioterna> da je mel bohr prav
<pitko> pač zanimiv primer je
<pitko> bil
<idioterna> se vedno je
<idioterna> ker ne vemo kako deluje
<idioterna> quantum entanglement
<idioterna> oz. kvantna prepletenost
<idioterna> ce ze lih prevajas
<pitko> dal so rokavici vsako v svoj zaboj
<pitko> eno so dal na antaritko
<pitko> kao
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne se preselt na nizozemsko
<pitko> eno je mel pa pr seb
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: pod nobenimi pogoji
<idioterna> 17:05< ggj> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1236066_10151822812502010_753734145_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zakaj.. a imajo večji vpenis ?
<idioterna> 17:05< ggj> How the Dutch people spell notes
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :(
<pitko> in einstain je reku da k si odpru prvo če je bla leva si lahko že prediveval da je na antaritiki desna
<pitko> on je rkeu da ta kvantna mehanika ni nek bu hu :D
<idioterna> ja ampak v resnici je bu hu :)
<pitko> ja
<idioterna> ker dokler ti ne odpres sta obe hkrati levodesni
<idioterna> ni tko da bi blo odloceno vnaprej
<anny> na slovaško tudi ne...sploh če misliš imet familijo
<idioterna> ampak se dejansko odloci sele ko opazujes
<pitko> h
<anny> otrok=hlapec"
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> anny suženj ja :D
<idioterna> ano, natebe!
<CrazyLemon> to smo se ravno včeraj pogovarjali
<anny> gledala sem predstavo Slovenka na2
<CrazyLemon> !t sk sl pihati
<Pepelka> freckly
<CrazyLemon> !t sk en piha
<Pepelka> freckle
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<CrazyLemon> o/
<pitko> pol je vse skupi že mal prešaltalu na fizolofijo kdo ma zdej prov :D
<idioterna> anny: a to je o prostituciji?
<anny> kaj, kje?
<idioterna> slovenka^2
<idioterna> k "slovenka" je dobr film o prostituciji
<anny> ti pokvarjenc!
<anny> gre se o slovakinji, ki se poroči s slovencem in se preseli v slovenijo
<anny> in se seča z birokratskimi ovirami ter marsičim http://www.buca.si/index.php?nav1=knjigarna&nav2=izdelek&id=1723
<Pepelka> Slovenka na kvadrat - spletna knjigarna Bu�a
<Pepelka> »Knjiga Stanislave Repar se stalno giblje med diskurzom intelektualke, ki z ostrino svojega lucidnega opa�anja analizira kronotop, v katerem se je zna�la po poroki, in osebnim do�ivljanjem vsakodnevne resni�nosti, ki jo razgrne brez olep�av in lepotnih pop«
<idioterna> aha
<anny> a "slovenka" ti je dober film?
<pitko> je ja
<anny> kaj je tako fascinantnega v njem?
<anny> no, pitko?
<sasa84> hvaljen bodi alfa samec...
 * anny pade s stola
 * sasa84 pobere anny 
<sasa84> a si se kej udarla?
 * anny se zahvali sasa84
<sasa84> anny, a res neb prevajala? :P
<anny> vedno sproti pozabim, da je to geekovski forum :)
<anny> sasa84, kakšen zalogajček bi zmogla
 * sasa84 ni g33k :P
<sasa84> al vem d bi, veeeem
<anny> gre za percepcijo zunanjih opazovalcev- vsi člani tega foruma so v #freak kategoriji
<pitko> zgodba
<pitko> mi je všeč
<anny> ja..
<sasa84> hvaljen bodi alfa samec...
 * sasa84 lovi anny 
<pitko> ...
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> pardon!
<pitko> gre za film umetnos ponazarjanje neke resničnostni
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ta cache v luxu je bv
 * anny čaka nalogo in v ozadju se vrti soundtrack iz Monte Christa Magnificus
<anny> hudo je napeto
<idioterna> anny: men se ni zdel zlo dobr, ni bil pa slab
<idioterna> mal je bil za lase prvlecen no
<anny> resno...zdaj povejte, ker moram malo pred Å¡esto iti
<idioterna> a?
<anny> v real life
<idioterna> kaj v real life?
<anny> ven!
<idioterna> ne, kaj "povejte"
<idioterna> ne vem kaj morm povedat
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> prevajalsko nalogo?
<idioterna> kaj pomeni nemska fraza "halb hund stimme klein schloss"
<anny> kateri del naj prevedem?
<anny> pes ki laja ne grize
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> vsec mi je poskus :)
<anny> brez muje se čevelj ne obuje
<idioterna> prva iteracija prpele do "pol pes glas majhen grad"
<idioterna> in potem eventuelno "polhov gradec"
<anny> puh
<anny> to je malo preveč oddaljeno od prvotne ideje
<anny> polh je dormouse
<idioterna> dobr je zavozlan ja
<zdobersek> resno?
<anny> v nemščini pa ne vem
<idioterna> ne valda ne resno
<idioterna> na radiu student je blo za nagrado to
<idioterna> treba razvozlat
<idioterna> in je blo ful zabavno poslusat
<anny> jao
<idioterna> "ja hm pol hov a je mejhn grad?"
<idioterna> in pol en poslusalec klice in se neki lom
<idioterna> in se nenadoma zacne krohotat
<idioterna> in proba povedat
<idioterna> pa ne more k mu je prevec smesn
<anny> in se zaduši z zadnjim grižljajem
<anny> :(
<idioterna> ne sej je dobu nagrado na konc
<anny> kakšna je bila nagrada*
<idioterna> mislm da 100 plutovinastih zamaskov
<idioterna> al neki tacga
<anny> mhm
<anny> ki jih je lahko daroval v dobrodelen namen
<idioterna> nc, js tut sibam
<idioterna> srecno
<anny> čao
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: cache?
<dz0ny_> edin string ki omenja cache je .sass-cache
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: cache v mopidy.coffee, kamor se trenutno shranijo albumi & artisti
<zdobersek> meh, mpdroid vzeme cache
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> ja mpd  je mal tecen protokol
<dz0ny_> ker ne mores invalidirat cache na klinetu z serverja
<pitko> kaj je to v nizu I/O input output?
<dz0ny_> kje?
<dz0ny_> kontekst je pomemben
<pitko> disk
<pitko> network
<pitko> disk i/0
<dz0ny_> hm nekaj v smislu kol prepostnosti je verjetno ta podatek
<dz0ny_> koliko*
<dz0ny_> prepustnosti*
<pitko> ok
<pitko> KAJ MI Skos time outa ta launchpad -.-
<dz0ny_> men so pisal da moram par projektov zapret
<dz0ny_> ker preveč resursov porabljajo
<dz0ny_> sem rekel switch to git
<dz0ny_> ni bilo odgovora :)
<pitko> kdo to?
<pitko> Å¡upki ...
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny_> Eugene S4n <eugen**an at gmail.com> prek domene canonical.com
<pitko> :D
<pitko> LOL
<pitko> mogl bi te podprt ne pa takole
<pitko> ...
<dz0ny_> mja par strelov v prazno jih jebe zdej
<dz0ny_> mir, ubuntu touch, ubuntu edge
<dz0ny_> unity
<pitko> ubuntu touch? ti ni všeč
<dz0ny_> ne skenslal so pa rekli da je to ubuntu phone ui
<dz0ny_> prej je blo za neke tablice
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny_> bl unity je blo podobno
<pitko> mir razmem morjo neki novga nardit
<dz0ny_> zdej je pa phone like
<pitko> edge je pa biznis
<pitko> zadnje čase tale launchpad tako fejla
<pitko> -.-
<pitko> kako je pa to narjenu? http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/
<Pepelka> Nightmonkey
<pitko> iz kje dobi pakete
<pitko> pač podatke
<zdobersek> (07:26:05 PM) pitko: mir razmem morjo neki novga nardit
<zdobersek> nope.
<dz0ny_> džava
<dz0ny_> https://code.launchpad.net/~sianis/ddtp-lp-html/devel
<Pepelka> devel : Code : nightmonkey
<dz0ny_> tle Å¡e neveste verjetno http://news.softpedia.com/news/Intel-Says-No-to-Ubuntu-s-New-Display-Server-381223.shtml
<Pepelka> Intel Says No to Ubuntu's New Display Server
<Pepelka> »Intel announced yesterday, September 7, 2013, that they've removed support for XMir, Canonical's new X11 display server that will be injecte...«
<zdobersek> vemo.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon je linkal
<dz0ny_> ah
<zdobersek> ze vcerej je blo sicer znano
<zdobersek> ocitno ne spremljas Xorg committov
<zdobersek> :>
<dz0ny_> nope :)
<dz0ny_> tist ne vme kje je glava p kje rit
<zdobersek> tud jst jih ne, phoronix je hitr ven prtisnu novico
<pitko> to sm vidu ja
<pitko> kva bodo naredl?
<zdobersek> nic.
<pitko> aja
<zdobersek> meso bi lahko forkla
<zdobersek> forkal*
<pitko> pachal bodo
<pitko> drijverje:D
<dz0ny_> .ubuntu OpenGL
<breza> While evaluating our options, using the OpenGL (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<dz0ny_> :P
<pitko> ampak to je kr bolezen  al kaj k je unity vn prhajal
<pitko> so bli tut vsi
<dz0ny_> directMIR bodo portal
<pitko> proti
<pitko> zdej je pa mir?
<dz0ny_> mal razlika je če daš ti svoj UI/UX al pa spremeniš vse apije za razvoj
<dz0ny_> randomize pa rename :)
<dz0ny_> recmo sej se folk tud buni ob ios 6 pa ios7 spremembah
<pitko> ja
<dz0ny_> sam apple vseeno ni tako butast da bi zamenjal vse grafične apije pa na novo nekaj spacal
<pitko> to je res
<pitko> kaj pa če je bil ta xorg enostavno
<dz0ny_> sam zato da bo zdej na ios7 kao bolje delalo
<pitko> konc
<pitko> :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: coffeescript, dict in key ??
<zdobersek> key in dict*?
<pitko> pač niso vidl prihodnosti v njem
<zdobersek> kaksen je test?
<dz0ny_> a?
<dz0ny_> ja lahko tako nardiš
<zdobersek> unless key in dict
<zdobersek> ne dela.
<dz0ny_> v jso bo potem indexOf
<zdobersek> ampak moram na dict.keys testirat najbrz?
<dz0ny_> http://screencloud.net/v/uGal
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 19:40:12 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny_> aja to misliš deep object inspection
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: dict(ionary)
<dz0ny_> v js ni dict maš array
<dz0ny_> indexOf dela samo za int, string
<zdobersek> ...
<idioterna> object.
<idioterna> je to
<zdobersek> v redu, mas objekt, kterga lahko maltretiras kot dict
<dz0ny_> hm object nima iteratorja
<zdobersek> brez skrbi, ob osmih bom preklopu na python
<dz0ny_> :P
<zdobersek> Object.keys(not_really_a_dict) mogoce.
<dz0ny_> Object.keys.indexOf marbit
<dz0ny_> keys je verjetno array
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: lodash uporabi
<dz0ny_> ziht ma ie kakšno čudno foro
<dz0ny_> tko kot attachEvent vs addEventLisntner
<pitko> nš forum mi je všeč :)
<dz0ny_> *addEventListener
<zdobersek> key of crossdressed_dict
<zdobersek> FML
<dz0ny_> a to kaj na lux delaš al svoje?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: lux
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: zdej mam od ~360 trackov cache velikosti 110MB
<zdobersek> no, celotna stvar porabi 110MB
<dz0ny_> mhm pic je problem
<dz0ny_> slike
<dz0ny_> sam to je za ipad1 problem
<dz0ny_> ker crashne pri taki porabi
<dz0ny_> :P
<zdobersek> v cache ni nobenih slik, URIji do njih, ce ze
<pitko> lol
<dz0ny_> !g batang js angular
<Pepelka> Chrome Web Store - AngularJS Batarang https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/angularjs-batarang/ighdmehidhipcmcojjgiloacoafjmpfk
<dz0ny_> tole namesti
<dz0ny_> maš debugger za angular mvc sistem
<pitko> super zaevšna tole jaz isto nucam
<pitko> včasih
<pitko> zadevšna*
<zdobersek> bemumater
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: dota?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: kokrkol, IMO se dodaten cache v luxu mogoce ne splaca
<dz0ny_> pitko a angular delaš
<zdobbie> dz0ny_: ni ga
<zdobbie> dz0ny_: but there's dota
<dz0ny_> zdobbie: a prot botom?
<zdobbie> dz0ny_: mhm
<dz0ny_> no dej pol poklikaj se :)
<dz0ny_> zdobbie: PING
<zdobbie> dz0ny_: pong-ping/
<dz0ny_> ja dej se poklikaj v party mode
<dz0ny_> ne mroem jaz namest tebe klikat
<dz0ny_> al igraš prot čemu?
<zdobbie> ne
<dz0ny_> ker ti piše hero selection
<zdobbie> sej sem notr ...
<dz0ny_> ja dej se v skupino
<dz0ny_> cak
<dz0ny_> http://screencloud.net/v/z9Kl
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 20:58:50 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny_> tam kjer piše join slot klikni :P
<CrazyLemon> a naj mu js kliknem?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: too late
<zdobbie> ce moras bit jeben carovnik, da prides do lobbyja
<zdobbie> dz0ny_: 53 minut za en bot match
<zdobbie> wtf
<dz0ny_> mhm viperja so feedal
<dz0ny_> lvl25
<dz0ny_> pomeni zmago
<dz0ny_> v vecini primerov
<zdobbie> ma je blo fino
<zdobbie> tale prophet mi je kr kul
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBFFrsvgu1Y
<Pepelka> We Are The Cyclists - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The most efficient beings on the planet«
<zdobbie> we are the wild ones
<CrazyLemon> dokler sta se vidva z boti igrala sem se js z https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/20130908_214447.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobbie> SFW?
<CrazyLemon> not really
<dz0ny_> wtf je to kozlanje
<CrazyLemon> ma ti si kozlanje
<idioterna> regurgicake
<CrazyLemon> to je arašidova torta
<CrazyLemon> tisto "kozlanje" je pa karamelni preliv
<dz0ny_> brez tistega povrh bi bla cist uzitna na pogled
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-fP9kNlt8BLo/UizQt3WWIZI/AAAAAAAACnk/RY4hFvGNWig/w600-h800-no/iamroot.jpg
<dz0ny_> no glavno da je blo ukusno
<dz0ny_> a je tud rum notr
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> rum pa arašidi ne grejo ravno skupaj.. ali pač? :)
<dz0ny_> pol bi blo zame :)
<dz0ny_> ja rašidi so sam tisto posipano
<CrazyLemon> ne
<dz0ny_> i can live without them
<CrazyLemon> spodaj so tudi..
<CrazyLemon> pa arašidovo maslo je nekje
<dz0ny_> arašidovo maslo sem samo enkrat probal pa ni nevme kaj
<dz0ny_> buzzed full
<dz0ny_> pol pa meh
<dz0ny_> btw kaj se kaj gleda
<CrazyLemon> ne niti meni ni bilo kul
<CrazyLemon> ampak tu je fajn
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lol.. kot da bi poslušal idioterno :D
<zdobbie> my one is red
<CrazyLemon> mere rules do not apply to us
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ comedy central the roast of james franco
<CrazyLemon> -the
<zdobbie> ja, vredu
<zdobbie> si ze trikrat polinku
<CrazyLemon> ne nisem!
<CrazyLemon> dvakrat je bilo
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e to je bilo zdavnaj
<CrazyLemon> ok!?
<dz0ny_> a nasi v celju igrajo
<CrazyLemon> ja
<dz0ny_> zdobersek hide
<dz0ny_> ce hrvati zgubijo
<CrazyLemon> sej bodo  zgubili :)
<dz0ny_> 57:52 za si
<CrazyLemon> 57:58 je
<CrazyLemon> za HR
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> v 29 je blo s tolk
<dz0ny_> kaj to delajo
<CrazyLemon> igrajo se
<CrazyLemon> zgrešili so tri trojke v eni minuti
<CrazyLemon> 58:58
<dz0ny_> zarota to je da bo bolj napeto
<dz0ny_> :p
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. če bodo tko igrali bodo zgubili for sure
<CrazyLemon> meli pa so 10 točk prednosti
<CrazyLemon> lamers
<CrazyLemon> 60:58
<dz0ny_> .pomoc
<dz0ny_> uh v kino sem ven vrgel
<CrazyLemon> itak je useless :)
<CrazyLemon> 60:61
<CrazyLemon> 60:64
<CrazyLemon> zgubili bomo for sure
<idioterna> kok grozn
<CrazyLemon> ane
<idioterna> pomoje se bom prov sekiru
<idioterna> a ste sploh pogledal bicikliste
<zdobbie> smo
<zdobbie> enga podobnega smo zaznal
<idioterna> CrazyLemon zihr ni
 * CrazyLemon je
<CrazyLemon> 65:65
<idioterna> kr med basketom?
<idioterna> kasn patriot pa si ti
<CrazyLemon> tak k multitaska
<zdobbie> the patriot we need
<dz0ny_> celo poletje ni blo komarjev, zdej jih je pa ko da bi meli orgije
<dz0ny_> mlaka pa suha
<dz0ny_> makes no sense
<dz0ny_> crazylemon: report
<dz0ny_> basket
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ over time
<CrazyLemon> 66:68 zgubljamo
<CrazyLemon> 66:73
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: report torta
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie slabo kaže
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny_> uff
<dz0ny_> thx
<CrazyLemon> 71:73
<CrazyLemon> 71:76
<CrazyLemon> 73:76
<zdobbie> ??
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie : ?!
<dz0ny_> konec?
<dz0ny_> jep
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> 74:76
<CrazyLemon> konec
<zdobbie> jebes to.
<dz0ny_> sej naprej grejo
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ "- Tuxedo - Do it"
<dz0ny_> rt?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ jp
<dz0ny_> multi multi tasker
<dz0ny_> zdej rec da se playboy berea
<CrazyLemon> občasno sm opazu da se "-" vrine naprej
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> ni potagano se dju ne da
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne..berem pa neki druzga :)
<pitko> večer
<CrazyLemon> Ob zadnjem pisku je bila ura 00:00
<pitko> mhm
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-01
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu ali Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42091/#p42091
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Tečaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42092/#p42092
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> dan
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idiotern1> o
<zdobersek> hoi
<sasa84> oj idiotern1
<sasa84> oj zdobersek
<sasa84> tako tako... tazga te oznamo idioterna:)
<dz0ny> FU upstart, FU
<zdobersek> systemd! systemd!
<napsy> ou yea
<zdobersek> ps -A | wc -l
<zdobersek> > 2
<zdobersek> oyea systemd
<napsy> 318
<zdobersek> yeaaa u no get it
<napsy> woohoo do I care? :D
<zdobersek> yeaaa you do
<zdobersek>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<zdobersek>     1 ?        00:00:01 systemd
<napsy> heh
<zdobersek> systemd running everything for yee
<napsy> ja in, sj to je jasn
<zdobersek> ja, vec procesov pa ni
<zdobersek> ker bos mel not tud browser, pa shell, pa vlc, pa kar bos htel
<zdobersek> a n
<zdobersek> a cmo se bolj razcefrat to salo?
<napsy> ne razumem te cist dobr
<napsy> seveda bo tut vec procesov
<zdobersek> ok, pa dejmo
<zdobersek> (02:14:11 AM) dz0ny: FU upstart, FU
<zdobersek> (02:14:49 AM) zdobersek: systemd! systemd!
<napsy> sam bodo mel vsi en parent
<zdobersek> upstart bad, systemd good
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ne, do je zato ker je pod docs note
<zdobersek> (02:20:11 AM) zdobersek: ps -A | wc -l
<zdobersek> (02:20:13 AM) zdobersek: > 2
<dz0ny> da resetirajo ENV variables
<dz0ny> in si pol FU
<zdobersek> se pravi, 2 vrstici v outputu
<zdobersek> (02:23:52 AM) zdobersek:   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<zdobersek> (02:23:52 AM) zdobersek:     1 ?        00:00:01 systemd
<zdobersek> ergo je systemd edini proc v sistemu
<napsy> [0]luka@zoki:~$ ps -A | wc -l                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         11:27:35
<napsy> 97
<napsy> na mojem systemd-enabled serverju
<zdobersek> ergo bo systemd poganju vse, ker pac vse notr metajo
<napsy> ne
<zdobersek> upam da ne, ampak jst sem na to hipotezo salo gradil
<dz0ny> zdobersek: systemd +  gears
<zdobersek> glgears?
<dz0ny> to bo edin kr bo veljalo v enterprise svetu
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> troll
<dz0ny> zdobersek: https://access.redhat.com/sites/default/files/attachments/mike_mcgrath.pdf
<dz0ny> systemd je "match made in heaven" za gears
<dz0ny> aka redhat se gre linux za desktop suxs
<dz0ny> linux for servers rocks
<dz0ny> in pol enforcajo programe ki majo namen delat za server os
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> dan
<Sky[x]> mucen je po dolgem casu spet delat v pisarni
<Sky[x]> tko po ene 5ih tednih :d
<napsy> o ja, se ponedelk je :)
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> pa 1. september :D
<napsy> all hell went loose :P
<sasa84> https://soundcloud.com/val202/nagovor-karla-erjavca-v-anglescini
<dz0ny> old
<dz0ny> also bratuskova gre za komisarko
<dz0ny> taht will be fun
<dz0ny> that*
<sasa84> dz0ny: even better!
<sasa84> vi ken end vi vil!
<lynxlynxlynx> http://arachnist.is-a.cat/c/6fc70ab09c856da481db474b9baa8265.jpg
<napsy> hehe
<yang> hehe
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Nautilus / Nemo `Folder Color` Extension Gets Support For Custom Colors  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/555QR79DZfg/nautilus-nemo-folder-color-extension.html
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ambiance & Radiance Colors Themes Updated With Xfce Fixes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/4fadq-TlkTo/ambiance-radiance-colors-themes-updated.html
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pushbullet Indicator Gets (Partial) Universal Copy & Paste Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9CcrrhWu46Y/pushbullet-indicator-gets-partial.html
<orion1111> se kdo spozna na cookie?
<CrazyLemon> js se.. kakšne pa pečeš?
<orion1111> mislim cookie-je glede spletnih strani
<dz0ny> zeh
 * CrazyLemon zapoje dz0nyju..soft kitty warm kitty little ball of fur
<dz0ny> awww
<Sky[x]> lp
<orion1111> Jst poskusam prejo ajax dobit vsebino strani http://www.karitasce.si/wordpress/    (preko GET),   pa mi vrze napako. stran v kateri mam ajax klic je na localhost.
<orion1111> prejo=preko
<orion1111> A to pomeni, da cross-site ajax klic ni mogoc ali kaj?
<orion1111> Ce pa izvrsim ajax zahtevo na neko drugo stran na mojem localhostu, pa dela
<CrazyLemon> jsonp uporabi
<orion1111> zakaj jsonp? Jaz hocem dobit celotni Document Object Model - izvorno html kodo
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če lahko to prek ajaxa
<orion1111> če ne gre, potem je ql
<orion1111> ker pač testiram delovanje csrf mehanizma
<orion1111> oz. se učim o tej temi
<CrazyLemon> ti bo mojster dz0ny povedal a lahko ali ne
<sasa84_> ah ja...
<dz0ny> zdobersek forked torvalds/linux to zdobersek/linux
<dz0ny> like a men!
<yang> A ma kdo Digital Ocean VPS najet, pise da za 10 USD kredita ce posljem "prijatelju" dobim 25 USD kredita
<yang> hm
<yang> mislim da ni cist tko
<yang> Spread the love and earn rewards! Send $10 to your friends in account credits and receive $25 for each referral that totals $25 in billings. There is no limit to how many people you can refer.
<dz0ny> ja on mora neki placat da ti dobis :)
<yang> ja jst mu posljem 10 usd, on pa more se doplacat 25
<yang> noja, ne bodo delal v svoj minus :)
<sasa84_> dz0ny: pol pravš, d repeater ni kul :P
<dz0ny> orion1111: lahko xhr2 dovoljuje ce obstaj xorgin header ta prav
<dz0ny> ce hoces poscrapat mas yql
<dz0ny> sasa84_: ne
<dz0ny> pravim da je bolj smotro uporabid bridge mode
<dz0ny> ki ga tvoj ruter ze podpira
<dz0ny> ne rabis nuc kupvat
<dz0ny> un ertgl ma kr dober sprejem
<dz0ny> tud ce mas sam siol ruter nekje
<sasa84_> sej to nimam za doma
<dz0ny> ni vazno :)
<sasa84_> sj mi kaže 2 črtici...sam so ful slabi rezultati na speedtest... pa je povezava 10mb
<dz0ny> no razen ce mas prevec kesa
<dz0ny> :D
<sasa84_> repeater je ene 30€
 * CrazyLemon pokes sasa84_ 
<sasa84_> oj CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> ja in zna sam to
<CrazyLemon> o/
<dz0ny> pa se to bolj khm shitty
<CrazyLemon> wrt1900ac kupi pa je težava rešena!
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> problem je da maš ti slabo povezavo zato ker je dos wlanov okol
<dz0ny> in je zato slab signal
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ dej si na telefon wifi analyzer pa poglej kateri kanali so kaj prosti :)
<dz0ny> repeater ti bo sam še poslabšal zadeve
<dz0ny> tko da ce si v taki situaciji
<dz0ny> a) kabl b) AC WLAN
<sasa84_> to se parav Å¡e en modem
<sasa84_> *router
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ wrt1900ac!!
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: mislš d zto, k kšni drugi še motjo?
<sasa84_> lovi mi Å¡e 2 al 3
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ no pol ni to to..razn če niste vsi na kanalu 1 :)
<sasa84_> :)
<CrazyLemon> al 4 al 9 :D
<CrazyLemon> in sasa84_ js nič ne mislim.. to je dz0nyjev (c)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84_> k bi lohk vsaj sprobala kok tale repeater dela...
<yang> sasa84_: mislim, da ce dokupis se en router, kot smo ti ze svetovali, ti nekdo lahko nastima repeater na daljavo
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-02
<napsy> dan
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> netko me trazio ovdje?
<zdobersek> svi
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<napsy> jeeej
<sasa84> elow napsy ;)
<napsy> eloww
<dz0ny> dan
<sasa84> juhu dz0ny ;)
<napsy> oh lordy lord
<napsy> http://www.newrepublic.com/article/119259/isis-history-islamic-states-new-caliphate-syria-and-iraq
<LorD_DDooM> wot wot
<yang> Nase cistilke so tut od Isusa - http://www.issworld.com/en/our-services/cleaning
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Exaile 3.4.0 Released With New Plugis, Other Changes [PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/7SJVavldIBU/exaile-340-released-with-new-plugis.html
<CrazyLemon> .imdb edge of tomorrow
<jabuk> Edge of Tomorrow (2014) 113 min Action Sci Fi
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.1/10 (101,116 glasov) MT: 71/100
<jabuk> An officer finds himself caught in a time loop in a war with an alien race. His skills increase as he faces the same brutal combat scenarios, and his union with a Special Forces warrior gets him closer and closer to defeating the enemy.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3591679257/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1631867/
<napsy> je ze na netu?
<zdobersek> LIVE DIE REPEAT
<zdobersek> aka
<sasa84> uuu alien race
<CrazyLemon> napsy nope..je pa na pašniku :p
<napsy> u no sense
<sasa84> .imdb cold in july
<jabuk> Cold in July (2014) 109 min Crime Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.2/10 (4,111 glasov) MT: 73/100
<jabuk> When a protective father meets a murderous ex-con, both need to deviate from the path they are on as they soon find themselves entangled in a downwards spiral of lies and violence while having to confront their own inner psyche.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2715987225/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1179031/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb cold in august
<jabuk> A Cold Wind in August (1961) 80 min Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.6/10 (214 glasov) MT: 16 user
<jabuk> An older woman seduces an impressionable working-class boy who falls deeply in love with her. Disillusionment sets in when the boy discovers that she is a stripper and prostitute.
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0054755/
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 17°C @02.09.2014 16:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% Veter: severnik 2.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:28:47, Kulminacija: 13:06:21, Sončni zahod: 19:43:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 15min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<orion1111> dzony
<orion1111> ce iz localhosta naredim ajax zahtevo za www.google.com, potem mora biti v primeru xhr2 v brskalniku enablana opcija za cross-origin calls, hkrati pa mora google imeti na svojem strezniku poslihtane nastavitve, ki dovoljujejo to?
<orion1111> se pravi na obeh straneh mora biti omogocena stvar, da lahko to pocnem...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K-yl1sl1ag
<CrazyLemon> kje za vraga je pepelka
<CrazyLemon> kako naj js vem kaj saša posta :)
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<CrazyLemon> sexy aliens..seriuosly sasa84
<sasa84> a nis dal prej link od enga filma, k je neki alien race? :P
<CrazyLemon> in ti si takoj pomislila na sexy aliens? ježeš marija saša.. a je že tist čas v letu? :p
<sasa84> youtube mi je vrgu tole vn!
 * sasa84 nč kriva
<sasa84> od izvenzemeljskih bitij je še najboljši...THOR <3
<sasa84> HUH!
<sasa84> http://danielebertaggia.it/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/thor1.jpg
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ^
<sasa84> pa Å¡e kladivo zna vrtet... pr bajti bi mela takoj cimper postavlen!
<idioterna> s kladivom bi mela podrt cimpr
<idioterna> ne pa postavlen
<idioterna> also sasa84 tale zadn run je bil super, sam zemljevida nism vidu :)
<sasa84> idioterna: ma k sm nehala tečt...sm vidla, d je še zmer gps signal iskalo :P
<sasa84> sm tko na prbližn zračunala kok bi blo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Quintana chute!
<idioterna> sasa84: uredu je
<idioterna> sasa84: dokler laufas je super
<idioterna> sej sm ti dau kudos
<sasa84> idioterna: mogoče zto, k fon mam zadi v hlačah v žepku, čez sm mela pa dns še anorak
<idioterna> ne ne to nima veze
<idioterna> jsm meu tut dons telefon pod anorakom pa longsleeve jerseyom
<idioterna> pa je cist ok lovil
<idioterna> sam sm pauznu stravo
<idioterna> morm se domov pridt
<zdobersek> props sasa84, kr v dezju
<sasa84> yeah zdobersek!!!
<sasa84> i'm bulletproof!
<idioterna> edin prov
<idioterna> dez je ftw
<zdobersek> sasa84: tun-tun-tun-tun-tun-tu-run-tu-run
<idioterna> oCrazyLem: a si vidu fappening
<idioterna> una ena k je teb vsec je baje not
<zdobersek> he lived it
<idioterna> pa se en kp enih drugih iz raznih bednih filmov :)
<zdobersek> .yt la roux bulletproof
<jabuk> La Roux - Bulletproof (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk8eJh4i8Lo ♥82,830 ▶16,843,378
<idioterna> pa prakticno nobene lustne :\
<zdobersek> ful jeba.
<idioterna> no sej mogoce bbc news ni nastel vseh
<idioterna> ampak js si ne upam poberat tega k vem kam se to zapisuje vse
<idioterna> drugac najbrz bi za vsak slucaj
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz5i171h_no
<dz0ny> lol wat http://img-9gag-lol.9cache.com/photo/a3dL93e_700b_v1.jpg
<dz0ny> a to ni tvoj avto ce ga kupis
<dz0ny> al je to fake news
<orion1111> dz0ny: ce lahko pogledas, sm ti pal prej dal eno vprasanje
<dz0ny> a privat
<orion1111> tukaj, public
<dz0ny> k nisem dobil notice
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> mogoce sm odletu
<dz0ny> se enkrat napis :)
<orion1111> ce iz localhosta naredim ajax zahtevo za www.google.com, potem mora biti v primeru xhr2 v brskalniku－ enablana opcija za cross-origin calls, hkrati pa mora google imeti na svojem strezniku poslihtane nastavitve, ki dovoljujejo tak klic?
<orion1111> ...se pravi na obeh straneh mora biti omogocena stvar, da lahko to pocnem...
<dz0ny> sam na googlu mora bit xross origin header
<dz0ny> mas en proxy
<dz0ny> k ti to pocne public
<dz0ny> ce se hoces igrat
<dz0ny> orion1111: http://www.corsproxy.com/
<orion1111> se pravi, kar tako pa recimo ne morem na neko x stran poslat cross-origin ajax call, tudi ce mam v klijentu omogoceno to opcijo
<Sky[x]> orion1111, mislm da se da to vklopit celo v apache/nginx nism pa ziher
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ker fappening?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ma nek torrent krozi po internetu kao s stolen private pics
<idioterna> teh nekih kao slavnih ljudi
<CrazyLemon> idioterna aja..sm vidu ja
<idioterna> no, zensk i guess
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš torrent sam 4chan pa imgur
<idioterna> najbrz ni prov dost tipov not
<idioterna> k zenske zgleda niso tok butaste al kaj
<CrazyLemon> in kako ni lepih not..jennifer lawrence je luštna :)
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> men so naceloma skor vse punce lustne
<CrazyLemon> kate upton ni super duper luštna ima pa big boobies..kar je enako kot luštna!
<idioterna> mislm se more res potrudt
<idioterna> da ni lustna
<CrazyLemon> <idioterna> pa prakticno nobene lustne :\ <idioterna> men so naceloma skor vse punce lustne
<idioterna> big boobies ma tut moja babica
<CrazyLemon> odloči se :D
<Sky[x]> na reddit imas gor direkt linke :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<idioterna> ja no pac ni zadostne variance v lustnosti
<idioterna> da bi blo kej drugac k ce "girl pic" v gugl image search napises
<CrazyLemon> am.. čist unrelated question - pozna kdo banem šport? :)
<idioterna> no idea
<CrazyLemon> baje da če greš v njihovo trgovino ob dunajski da ti ne bodo prodali dresa ker si pač..fizična oseba :D
<idioterna> aha kul
<idioterna> mors bit transcendentalno bitje? :)
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Canonical Releases Ubuntu Developer Tools Center, Makes It Easy To Install Android Studio And Android SDK In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/mYRjTmeyzVM/canonical-releases-ubuntu-developer.html
<CrazyLemon> yang https://www.google.si/maps/@45.546412,13.728936,3a,75y,49.26h,82.66t/data=!3m5!1e1!3m3!1s0jt8A6jLDcEcEWZLjhGO1w!2e0!3e5
<CrazyLemon> ta pekarna na desni ima dober burek
<yang> aha
<yang> kul
<yang> haha, kaj je sel avto tukaj skozi od googla
<yang> a ni to pespot
<CrazyLemon> ni bil avto..peš je šel
<yang> poznam ta predel drugace
<CrazyLemon> pejt na zemljevid pa dej tarumenga možakarja na koper
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu lepo modro mrežo
<CrazyLemon> .d
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> yang normalno..sej to je center to je kot čopova v lj :D
<yang> no naslednjic ko bom v kopru grem probat vas burek in bom podal komentar o kvaliteti :)
<CrazyLemon> naslednjic ko bom js v kopru bom tudi podal komentar o kvaliteti :D
<CrazyLemon> že dolgo ga nisem jedu..
 * CrazyLemon sam sebi dela gušte
<yang> ceprav ce jih grejejo v mikrovalovki niso tako dobri kot uni iz protvanjev tukaj v lj
<CrazyLemon> yang direkt iz peči je..sej je pekarna madona :)
<yang> ok
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa odidem jest..pa ne burek :(
<zdobersek> pol pa spagete!
<CrazyLemon> gnocchi!
<idioterna> a tko se njoki napise po talijansk
<CrazyLemon> !g gnocchi
<CrazyLemon> meeeh
<CrazyLemon> effin pepelka
<idioterna> sm poguglu ja
<CrazyLemon> js sm mislu itak v anglescini ampak ocitno je enako tudi v italijanscini :D
<CrazyLemon> .imdb armstrong lie
<jabuk> The Armstrong Lie (2013) 124 min Documentary
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.2/10 (3,539 glasov) MT: 67/100
<jabuk> A documentary chronicling sports legend Lance Armstrong's improbable rise and ultimate fall from grace.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi545368089/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1638364/
<zdobersek> in, kaj so gnocchi?
<zdobersek> .gif gnocchi
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<sasa84> zdobersek: njoki!
<CrazyLemon> ne veš kaj so njoki?
<zdobersek> sasa84: sej ne jokam
<sasa84> :*
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Prevodi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42093/#p42093
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Prevodi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42094/#p42094
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Prevodi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42095/#p42095
<CrazyLemon> http://www.berk-composites.com/shop/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: affordable?
<sasa84_> juhu zdobersek
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-03
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 10.km  V od RIBNICE @03/09/2014 02:13:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.75+N,+14.87+E
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Firefox 32 Released With Faster HTTP Caching  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bSNNnrGZkLs/firefox-32-released-whats-new
<napsy> dan
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prevodi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42096/#p42096
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Prevodi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42097/#p42097
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> dan
<slax0r> jebemu jodlara :)
<slax0r> po novem moramo naredit mesecno 20 nadur, drugace ne dobimo cele place izplacane
<slax0r> :D
<napsy> slisi se zelo legalno :)
<slax0r> jop :)
<slax0r> to dejansko potem niso vec nadure :)
<slax0r> saj to pomoje bomo mogli nekaj podpisat
<slax0r> cesa pa ne bom
<zdobersek> hoi
<slax0r> lp
<Sky[x]> slax0r, wtf nadure moras delat drugace ne dobis place ? :(
<Sky[x]> a ni to mal scary
<Sky[x]> bos cez par mescov sel za pol leta na bolnisko da bos k sebi prisel ?
<slax0r> ah kje
<slax0r> saj pravim da ne podpisem tega
<Sky[x]> brb reboot
<slax0r> ce pa bodo kr tak vsilil, pa grem
<Sky[x]> jst podpisem ce mi potem placajo bolnisko 1 mesec na vsake pol leta :D
<Sky[x]> smeh sam ni vredno niti tega
<Sky[x]> bbl
<Sky[x]> reboot
<dz0ny> slax0r: to pol se sobote delas?
<slax0r> vseeno kdaj
<slax0r> al delas cez teden vec
<slax0r> al zvecer
<slax0r> al cez vikend
<slax0r> sicer so se sam govorice, sam tega so cist zmozni tukaj
<dz0ny> .apt pycurl
<jabuk> python3-pycurl-dbg {raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> python3-pycurl {raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> python-pycurl-doc {utopic}
<jabuk> python-pycurl-dbg {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> python-pycurl {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<zdobersek> #austria
<zdobersek> kjer se cedista med in mleko
<dz0ny> a niso rekl da bodo mel bankrot
<dz0ny> aka se odlocajo al bodo sli greek way or germany way
<dz0ny> .sc haerts Giving Up
<jabuk> Giving Up(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/haertsmusic/giving-up ♥307 ▶8,723
<zdobersek> avstrijci?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> zdobersek: http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/08/26/us-austria-spindelegger-idUSKBN0GQ0QT20140826
<dz0ny> 88% BDP majo dolg, vec kot mi
<dz0ny> pa zdej se bo BDP drugace racunal pa so padli na 60% :)
<zdobersek> pol je Lencica dobr delala?
<dz0ny> mhm :)
<zdobersek> jo loh Juncker vzame?
<dz0ny> vi vil vork tagether
<dz0ny> tageter*
<zdobersek> vi didn't nid help, vi stil nid tajm
<zdobersek> vel, ajm žojning mister Juncker nau, so vatevr
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sej kmal ne bo treba ENG znat
<dz0ny> mi ruski :)
<zdobersek> njet prablem
<dz0ny> cyka
<zdobersek> kvrba
<dz0ny> Iz kabineta Porošenka prihaja vest, da sta Kijev in Moskva  dogovorila o  prekinitvi spopadov v V. Ukrajini
<napsy> kje to baras?
<napsy> beres*
<zdobersek> onion.si
<dz0ny> rtvslo.si
<dz0ny> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/putin-in-porosenko-dosegla-dogovor-o-trajnem-premirju/345505
<zdobersek> same thing
<dz0ny> jabuku treba url loader vkljucit
<zdobersek> jabuk: pls
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: 2. prevajalski maraton pred izidom KDE Applications 14.12  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42098/#p42098
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Download MEGAsync For Linux Desktops (MEGA.co.nz Linux Sync Client)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Ep2zUG9zNBs/download-megasync-for-linux-desktops.html
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: Prevodi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42099/#p42099
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prevodi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42100/#p42100
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Borderlands 2 Game Is Coming To Linux / Steam OS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/_N07nxg3dVM/borderlands-2-game-is-coming-to-linux.html
<kubanc> hellow! A se je kdo kdaj ze ukvarjal z geojson?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ^
<zdobersek> the goto json guy
<dz0ny> hm neki smo delal ja
<zdobersek> lucky guess!
<kubanc> ves kaj me zanima
<kubanc> uporabljam Leaflet API. preko url-ja kličem json datoteko da se mi naloži v zemljevid. Vse ok in prav, ampak naloži se mi samo izrisana linija, medtem ko se mi markerji ne izrišejo. Any idea?
<msev_> kko updateam gtk+ iz 3.8 na 3.12 če je ni v software repo-tu :)
<idioterna> na roke.
<CrazyLemon> perverzija pa taka
<CrazyLemon> 0,43 €/MB <- tušmobil :D
<CrazyLemon> simobil nima takega cenika tudi če si izven slovenije in srfaš :)
 * CrazyLemon gre nazaj na simobil(bob)
<zdobersek> mirko rabi novo kolo
<dz0ny> kubanc: dunno
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> kubanc: jaz sem sam pgsql geo zadeve delal
<dz0ny> pa pretvarja slo shape file :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakljucek etape mas
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hvala ampak perilo moram nest ven in se mi zdaj ne da gledat :)
<CrazyLemon> itak sem zamudil večino
<CrazyLemon> kar naenkrat je quintana vodilni :)
<zdobersek> kar naenkrat ni vec
<zdobersek> vcerej je padu na ttju, izgubu 5 minut
<zdobersek> danes je padu po 20km in odstopu
<CrazyLemon> ja..to sm vidu da je danes padu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdo je zdej tarudeč?:)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: contador
<CrazyLemon> meh :)
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 21°C @03.09.2014 17:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:23:01, Kulminacija: 12:59:52, Sončni zahod: 19:36:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 13min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a greva https://twitter.com/hwallop/status/505452346822754304/photo/1
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/KUl6x0X.gif
<idioterna> dz0ny: kaj pa bosta tm
<zdobersek> ucila krscanstvo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny brazil looks ok :D
<idioterna> kukr sm bral so une ze napodile enga fajmostra k je to ucil
<CrazyLemon> midva z dz0nyjem bi bila foss advocates
<CrazyLemon> baklava anyone?
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e ena ostala
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> js bi
<idioterna> shit
<idioterna> ful bi eno baklavo
<kubanc> dz0ny, hja, cudno mi je tole... Bom videl kaj mi bodo odgovorili...
<CrazyLemon> idioterna https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20140903_174138.jpg
<idioterna> awesome
<idioterna> prvoscm!
<zdobersek> bajs!
<idioterna> ja js nism vec
<idioterna> mam pod 90
<CrazyLemon> aja?
<CrazyLemon> mesec nazaj si mel 110+
 * CrazyLemon je že tretjo baklavo
<idioterna> ne, komc maja
<idioterna> konc maja
<idioterna> sm mel 108
<idioterna> sam to gre od zacetka hitr dol
<idioterna> zdej pa ksno kilo na tedn
<idioterna> pa vsak piknik kilo gor
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/antifuchs/status/507084677120000000
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] NvPY Is an Unofficial Simplenote App for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/YYz7n_yDG3k/nvpy-simplenote-linux-app-third-party
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpPRavanSGI
<CrazyLemon> http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=17322
<CrazyLemon> ffs kje je ta pepelka
<zdobersek> go Lencica go Lencica http://blogs.ft.com/brusselsblog/files/2014/09/CollegeChart.jpg
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: dej vkljuc na jabku
<zdobersek> DammitLemmon
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ no!
<CrazyLemon> pol bo sledilo "dej CrazyLemon vključi !g na jabku" , " CrazyLemon dej vključi !t na jabku"
<CrazyLemon> nič ne bo!
<yang> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BwdlG7rIYAAeK2y.jpg
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: so deop maybe?
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ke pasa ?
<zdobersek> vstaja
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> .gif it's happening
<zdobersek> ...
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/rl0FOxdz7CcxO/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek maan..bo treba na FDV pa za EU komisarja
<CrazyLemon> si vidu kok majo plače??
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aj dont nid help, aj džst nid tajm
<CrazyLemon> its đst
<zdobersek> nimam tko fancy keyboard
<CrazyLemon> well obviously
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/zdravje/2014/09/samomori_prekolesarimo_svet.aspx
<CrazyLemon> o kolesarjenju pa natanko..en odstavek
<yang> samomore delajo kolesarji na regionalkah
<yang> ker si vsak hip v nevarnosti da te zbije objesten voznik
<zdobersek> a smo spet tam
<yang> ja tko je
<zdobersek> paging idioterna
<yang> ja bo idioterna kej povedu on je s sreco namazan
<yang> je pa tut hiter tok da lahko po sredi ceste pelje in ne ovira prometa
<zdobersek> ah
<CrazyLemon> yang torej tisti s traktorjem ki so večji in bolj počasni
<zdobersek> torej fizicna diskriminacija
<CrazyLemon> so v veliko večji nevarnosti kot kolesarji ?
<yang> vcasih se zgodi, da mas kolesarja pred sabo, un gre nevem 40-50mh, ti mas pa 70 not na regionalki, pol pa ko ga zelis pazljivo obvozit se mmors unih pazit z drugega pasu, ker eni kolesarji se precej na ven vozijo, ampak pomisli ce bi ti en pridrvel po drugi strani, potem se ti avtomatsko umaknes na desni pas in seveda kolesarja zbijes
<CrazyLemon> prasci ..da si upajo vozit meter od roba
<CrazyLemon> unthinkable
<yang> unga s traktorjem mors ti zal pocakati, kolesarja pa se vedno obvozi
<zdobersek> ja poj pac ne prehitis
<CrazyLemon> yang tako kot prehitiš traktorja tako tudi moraš kolesarja
<zdobersek> in se revez vozis samo 40-50kmh
<yang> tako bi bilo po predpisih ja, samo vecina jih obvozi z nezmanjsano hitrostjo
<yang> jaz gledam na levi pas
<yang> da ga ne prehitevam kadar mi avti vozijo nasporti
<CrazyLemon> yang exactly..zato se pa ne pelje ob robu in čaka kdaj ti bo avto pripeljal 20cm stran od tebe
<CrazyLemon> ampak 1m stran od roba
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> ja
<yang> bolje tako
<yang> vsekakor pa je delni samomor
<CrazyLemon> torej..ubiješ se sam delno?
<yang> nasrka itak kolesar v tem primeru
<CrazyLemon> zombie much?
<yang> sej idioterna vedno razlaga, da so avti tisti, ki ogrozajo
<yang> v prometu je predpis da oviro obvozis, kadar je varno
<CrazyLemon> ne vedno
<CrazyLemon> tudi avtobusi so obup :)
<yang> avtobusi imajo naceloma prednost
<yang> ce ti skoci ven in se zabijes vanjga si kriv
<yang> moras ga pocakati
<yang> mislim, tudi on mora gledati da ne zapelje kar ven, ampak ima prednost
<yang> a mate v kopru mestne avtobuse ?
<yang> jaz jih nisem videl
<CrazyLemon> yang recimo
<CrazyLemon> niso trole..so dosti manjši
<yang> ja, taki kot uni piran/portoroz
<yang> take mamo pri nas na zalah, za ljudi vozit
<yang> no malo manjse
<CrazyLemon> kombije tudi mamo
<yang> ja saj koper ni tako velik
<CrazyLemon> mestni avtobus ponavadi vozi do bolnice, markovec, etc
<yang> da bi rabli trole
<CrazyLemon> cca. 5km radij
<CrazyLemon> yang meli smo trole..ki so Å¡le kp - piran
<CrazyLemon> pa jih nimajo več
<yang> aha
<yang> ma uni avtobusi so lustni piran-portoroz
<yang> nisem se se peljal nikoli z njim
<yang> nekaj casa se mi zdi so bili celo promocijsko brezplacni
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je en električni ki vozi okrog po piranu ki je tudi brezplačen
<CrazyLemon> v kp pa je vlakec ki vozi po kp
<idioterna> zdobersek: ?
<idioterna> sm prebral
<idioterna> yang ne razume statistike
<idioterna> manj kot 10% vseh smrtnih zrtev prometnih nesrec je kolesarjev
<idioterna> in manj kot 7% vseh trajno poskodovanih
<idioterna> to jasno kaze na to, kaj je v resnici nevarno.
<idioterna> jit z avtom.
<yang> ja
<yang> kolesarjev na cestah je tudi manj kot avtomobilistov
<yang> tako da pomnozi stevilo kolesarjev z stevilom avtomobilistov
<yang> to je tko kot je vsako leto 50 mrtvih motoristov
<yang> ampak odstotek mrtvih tam je zelo visok
<yang> ce je 400 mrtvih ve celotnem prometu z avti, je to zanemarljiv odstotek napram stevilu registriranih avtov
<yang> ceprav je v sloveniji kar velika smrtnost na cestah, vec kot drugod, zaradi slabe vozne kulture
<CrazyLemon> kr povej kaj dejansko misliš..zaradi kolesarjev na cesti
<CrazyLemon> vsega so krivi kolesarji
<yang> pa tudi zadnjic sem poslusal, da od 900 odvzetih vozniskih dovoljenj mladim voznikom so jim jih 600 vrnili zaradi lukne v zakonu
<idioterna> yang: kolesarjev je na cestah bistveno vec kot avtomobilov
<idioterna> pr nas sicer ne k so tko pocen avtomobili
<idioterna> globalno gledano pa
<idioterna> yang: sej ce bi premislu bi razumel zakaj je prakticno nemogoce, da bi blo kolesarjenje nevarnejse od voznje z avtomobilom
<idioterna> boste pa avtomobilisti precej manj ogrozeni ko enkrat koncno sprejmemo privzeto omejitev 30km/h po celi EU
<idioterna> mislm da bo v naslednjih 3-4 letih
<yang> daj no se hecat idioterna
<yang> da bodo avti vozili 10 ur od kopra do maribora
<yang> kolesarjenje je nevarnejse, ker ste ogrozeni s strani avtomobilistov, ker ste sibkejsi
<yang> ce bi se ti vozil po nizozemski ne bi bil kaj dosti ogrozen, ker tam so kolesarske poti drugje speljane
<idioterna> yang: nonsense
<idioterna> yang: ce bi blo kolesarjenje nevarnejse bi bil poskodovan vecji odstotek kolesarjev kot avtomobilistov
<idioterna> pa to ni res.
<idioterna> yang: splosna omejitev 30km/h bo pa kmalu in nic je ne more ustavit
<idioterna> prej se bos sprijaznil, manj te bo stalo
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> sasa84: kako kej
<sasa84> elow idioterna ;)
<sasa84> ma fajn...glih s treninga :)
<idioterna> sasa84: nej te hitr potolazm: yang ne ve kaj govori
<idioterna> predn ti pove da je tek smrtno nevare
<idioterna> n
<sasa84> joj, dns sm tekla tam...koseški bajeern pa to :)
<idioterna> a je blo lepo?
<idioterna> a ste mel to kej organiziran?
<sasa84> sm zadela eno nagrado... d te kao trener prpravla 1x na teden do maratona
<idioterna> ena sodelovka tut prav da tece
<idioterna> aja sam ona mensezdi veckrat tece
<idioterna> tist se spomnem da si zadela ja
<idioterna> a je blo fajn?
<sasa84> aja... to bbo kao sam 1x na tedn...pa plan smo dobil kaj mormo delat
<idioterna> no le dej
<sasa84> joj, super... dobra energija, lepa okolica
<idioterna> bos vidla kok je dobr feeling
<idioterna> k ti rata
<sasa84> oj dz0ny_ ;)
<dz0ny_> :)
<sasa84> dz0ny_: zdej ti pa lohk dam printscreene wifi analyzerja :P
<dz0ny_> do show
<sasa84> channel grapg, time graph......?
<dz0ny_> http://imgur.com/a/RAJWv
<dz0ny_> channel graph
<idioterna> oh wow
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/DY3TKMJ.jpg
<idioterna> morm suni dt
<CrazyLemon> masažo?
<idioterna> ne to ji ze itak dam
<idioterna> to muziko zravn zasukat
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/the-strong-light.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/shiny-ljubljana-from-javor.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/good-evening-javor.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/8800.jpg
<sasa84> priden idioterna, da masiraš ;)
<idioterna> you have no idea
<idioterna> sm mel debato s to sodelavko k prav da jo vse boli
<idioterna> pa da ji gre na jetra k se ne more zmaserat ne da bi se koncal z obcevanjem
<idioterna> ampak je rekla da za dons si je pa nasla enga da jo bo zmasiru
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<idioterna> bom jutr vprasu kolk dalec je slo
<idioterna> pa ce jo od teka vse boli al od cesa druzga
<yang> feisbuk is dead
<idioterna> yang: so is skippy
<Sky[x]> fb down! :D wiki
<idioterna> ker headline je na bbc
<idioterna> Nude photo hack angers celebrities
<yang> idioterna: dobr je jst se ne vozim kej dost dalec,  tko da bom sam na bencinu prisparal
<yang> ceprav ne vem to si ti bolj v kolesarskih krogih slisal, da bodo avte na 30kmh omejili
<idioterna> yang: 95% vseh prometnih nesrec se zgodi v radiju 3km od stalnega prebivalisca
<yang> bomo zgleda prva drzava na svetu ki bo to sprejela
<idioterna> yang: http://en.30kmh.eu/
<idioterna> yang: cela EU bo to sprejela.
<yang> pol si bom raje kr un piaggio mali kupu trikolesnik
<yang> brezveze avto met
<idioterna> ja, sej v tem je point
<idioterna> avto je dalec prenevaren
<idioterna> kupis si skiro, pa je
<idioterna> ce si prevec len pac kupis elektricnga
<idioterna> ce si cefur pa na bencin
<yang> idioterna: jst sem za , itak ne divjam
<idioterna> js tut ne
<yang> zadnic sem vidu skejt
<yang> elektricen
<yang> ceprav kaj pa vem
<yang> ni to to
<yang> je sel pa kr hitro
<yang> idioterna: pr nas je omejitev ze 40kmh skozi celo naselje
<yang> mas pa seveda take ki pripeljejo nad 100 ponoci
<yang> velikrat so zadnje case policisti tukaj in merijo z radarji
<yang> mene se niso ujel
<yang> kar peljem po predpisih
<dz0ny_> priceless http://drp.io/btx
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-04
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: Vprašanje nameščanj linux distrotov na variante mini pcjev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42101/#p42101
<napsy> dan
<dz0ny_> dan
<dz0ny_> https://github.com/facebook/jest
<jabuk> facebook/jest · GitHub
<jabuk> jest - Painless JavaScript Unit Testing
<yang> http://motherboard.vice.com/read/net-neutrality-advocates-want-to-slow-down-your-internet-to-protest-fast-lanes
<jabuk> Net Neutrality Advocates Want to Slow Down Your Internet to Protest Fast Lanes | Motherboard
<jabuk> The groups behind the SOPA blackout want to show you what the internet would feel like without net neutrality.
<zdobersek> IT'S A TRAP
<dz0ny_> idioterna: rabis invajt za google domains?
<idioterna> dz0ny_: ne bom se branu
<idioterna> dz0ny_: ce mas se ksnga, thanks
<dz0ny_> idioterna: das mail na pvt
<idioterna> jure@hehe.si :)
<zdobersek> fuck your pvt
<dz0ny_> gmail enabled :)?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> mam gugl acc na ta mail bindan
<idioterna> ampak nimam maila na guglu
<dz0ny_> k
<dz0ny_> mas :)
<idioterna> We’re sorry. Google Domains may not be available in your country.
<dz0ny_> idioterna: ja a nis internacional? :)
<idioterna> sem ja
<zdobersek> *may*
<idioterna> verjetn mam nekje .si napisan
<Sky[x]> google naj bi nexus5 4free zamenjal ce ga pokvaris :)
<zdobersek> ce
<Sky[x]> sam to naj bi samo v U.S delovalo ce sem prav prebral
<slax0r> define ce ga pokvaris
<Sky[x]> ej nv na gizmod sem bral zjutraj v postli
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> ker naj bi htc isto naredil pa se en, pomoje motorola
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: mi smo država tretjega sveta al neki
<dz0ny_> ne dobiš nič for free
<Sky[x]> na dob gres lahko 4free :D
<anny-> dan
<dz0ny_> hi
<anny-> hej, dzoni
<anny-> need help
<dz0ny_> vprasi
<anny-> comp z xp je crashnil in ne zazna cd z ubuntu 14.04
<napsy> bios nastavitve so kul?
<dz0ny_> hm usb drive je ponavad kaput na tko starih pcjih
<dz0ny_> mah cd rom drive*
<dz0ny_> usb key mogoce?
<anny-> comp je star 7 let in mislim, da je kaput
<anny-> kako poženem z usb ključa?
<dz0ny_> drgac pa ja boot from cdrom kot prva izbira v biosu?
<anny-> ja, sem nastavila
<dz0ny_> v biosu moraš pogledat če sploh podpira
<anny-> podpira, pogledala
<dz0ny_> usb boot?
<anny-> ne podpira
<dz0ny_> hm
<idioterna> o lej anny-
<anny-> kakšne so še druge možnosti?
<idioterna> anny-: f12 al pa f8 al pa f9 vcasih boot menu pokaze
<idioterna> in ti pokaze kere naprave je bios zaznal
<idioterna> in lahko z njih boota
<anny-> katero poskusim najprej?
<dz0ny_> cdrom
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> ce ne gre http://www.plop.at/en/ploplinux/livecd.html
<anny-> tipko?
<idioterna> kr vse prtiskej
<dz0ny_> kr vse po vrsti
<idioterna> vmes k se boota
<idioterna> mislm "tam k ram steje"
<dz0ny_> ponavad tud pise spodi pres del to enter bios f2 too select boot drive
<dz0ny_> etc
<anny-> to je noter, ampak cd rom se zaganja, a ne prebere
<dz0ny_> mja prašna leča je
<dz0ny_> probi če ti plop rata
<dz0ny_> pognat
<dz0ny_> pa zapeči pri najmanjši hitrosti
<anny-> ja, kul
<anny-> poskusila sem s safe mode, če bo uspelo
<dz0ny_> aja cak teb boota z cdja
<dz0ny_> sam pol nikamor ne gre?
<dz0ny_> pac laoda vecno?
<anny-> cd zazna,a ne gre nikamor
<anny-> ja, nekaj v tem stilu
<idioterna> anny-: yangu se mors javt, ga skrbi zate k nc ne ircas
<dz0ny_> mhm leca je
<anny-> anny busy
<idioterna> arent we all
<dz0ny_> anny has job?
<anny-> ne eno
<dz0ny_> kids? :>
<anny-> yang, kako spucam lečo?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ce je interna enota precej tezko
<idioterna> ce je laptop pol se da
<anny-> laptop
<idioterna> k ven skoci leca
<idioterna> potem potegnes ven in leco obrises s cisto krpico za spegle
<idioterna> ne pritiskas
<anny-> kakšne so še druge šanse?
<dz0ny_> PXE boot
<dz0ny_> daš disk ven in namestiš na drugem pc
<dz0ny_> usb boot via cdrom bootloader
<anny-> uf
<idioterna> ampak tega v resnici noces postavlat
<idioterna> k je netrivialno
<anny-> ne, res ne
<dz0ny_> ja
<idioterna> velik lazje ti je odnest masino kam drugam kjer mas opremo
<idioterna> pa skopirat disk
<dz0ny_> vse so take lot of effort
<anny-> mislim, da bo treba kar na servis
<yang> anny-: o zivjo ! na zrcalnorefleksnem ?
<dz0ny_> ceprov pxe je dost easy postal
<idioterna> na cdromu
<anny-> yep
<idioterna> dz0ny_: v normalnem stanovanju niti ethernet kabli niso na voljo :)
<anny-> modra leča
<dz0ny_> idioterna: true :)
<yang> anny-: ce je govora o fotoaparatih, je notranje zrcalce bolje odnesti na servis foto-mehanika al kaj so ze. Ce je govora o CDromih, jo lahko spucas z vatirano palcko za usesa in neko raztopino
<anny-> ha, kul
<yang> anny-: lece pa samo obrisem jaz v majcko oz nek bombaz
<yang> za fotoaparat
<yang> so verjetno neke zadeve da jo razmastijo, se prodaja v foto sopih
<anny-> v redu, prinesi majico :)
<anny-> zdaj sporoča novo napako in sicer error RRRR reading xhclur 406185
<idioterna> to se slis k da si gola s sraufcigrom v roki
<idioterna> ok to ne bos resila
<idioterna> to pomen da ti cdrom ne zna prebrat zapecenga cdja
<anny-> mhm, kaj je rešitev?
<yang> anny-: poglej query
<idioterna> anny-: na servis nesi
<anny-> ja, se strinjam, idioterna
<anny-> najprej bo treba zamenjat dc rom, potem pa naprej
<idioterna> anny-: a mas pri roki se en desktop racunalnik?
<anny-> ja
<anny-> oba sta asus-a
<idioterna> pa mas adapter za star 2.5" ATA disk?
<yang> anny-: men se je ze dogajalo da se je cd/dvd narobe pekel, neke errorje je ven metalo, ampak razlog je bil umazana leca
<yang> pol ko sem spucal prah dol
<yang> je blo pa ok
<anny-> ja, leča je prašna
<anny-> se pravi cd enoto ven, pa spucati pri urarju?
<yang> zaenkrat probaj samo obrisat, kot sem ti omenil z navadno palcko za usesa, brez raztopine
<yang> ce to ne bo resilo pa morda neses na servis
<yang> urar ni slaba izbira
<yang> pejt do Bazlja on je poceni
<yang> tam zraven pri Macku dela
<idioterna> anny-: ni treba pr urarju
<yang> ceprav sem slisu da ima zaprto, ampak pomoje je na dopustu bil avgusta
<idioterna> anny-: cista bombazna krpica je ok
<anny-> maček je ob ljubljanci, če se ne motim
<yang> ja
<yang> no on je malo visje proti filipovem dvorcu
<anny-> raztopina z alkoholom
<yang> na isti strani brega
<anny-> ?
<Guest87586> ...
<anny-> živ
<idioterna> anny-: ne ga tok matrat
<anny-> čakte mal, da povzamem
<idioterna> anny-: samo z bombazno krpico
<anny-> najprej je treba spucat cd rom
<idioterna> alkohol sicer pomaga ce mas za rane pucat
<yang> jaz ne bi pucal z alkoholom anny
<idioterna> anny-: http://www.jewishsoftware.com/products/images/productshots/Laser%20Lens%20Cleaner.gif
<anny-> potem vstamvim cd rom in poberem dol podatke
<idioterna> tole k je v rumenem mors samo obrisat
<yang> drugace pa probaj se kak video na youtube "how to clean DVD lens"
<anny-> ne bomo pucali z alkoholom
<idioterna> obrisat z bombazom ni nc nevarn no
<yang> SLOVENSKA ZELJNA JUHA ZA HUJŠANJE - probaj tole, poglej na net in začni s polno luno, ti bom povedala, kdaj...to je 9. 9. zjutraj, juho skuhaš 8.9.
<yang> kok mam jst pametno mamo
<idioterna> popolnoma
<idioterna> kva, pol gres pa pes do lune pa nazaj, pa si suh?
<yang> zgleda
<zdobersek> easy peasy
<idioterna> jsm pa pod 90
<idioterna> se 10 kil pa bom spet konkurencn
<anny-> še zmeraj hujšaš, idioterna?
<idioterna> ne, ze spet
<yang> Pri dieti z zeljno juho gre za to, da jeste zeljno juho sedem dni in sicer vedno, ko začutite lakoto. Obstaja sicer več različic diete z zeljno juho za hujšanje, v povprečju pa obljubljajo izgubo do 5 kilogramov na teden. Zeljna dieta je najstarejša >hit< dieta, katere začetki segajo v prvo polovico 20. stoletja. Njena popularnost se je ohranila do danes.
<idioterna> sej te skor ceu let ni blo
<idioterna> pozim so bli otroc skos neki bolni
<idioterna> sm bil 2 mesca doma
<idioterna> pa sm se zredu prec 15 kil
<idioterna> yang: vsakic k nc kalorij ne pojes zgublas precej kil
<yang> aja zero coke pol pravis, da je treba pit
<yang> k ma 0 kalorij
<idioterna> komot ja
<idioterna> loh tut navadno kokakolo pijes pa se ne zredis kej dost
<idioterna> prvi mesec mogoce se mal, pol pa itak nimas vec prebavil
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> js prakticno vsak dan pojem vec k 3000 kalorij pa
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 2.km JZ od OBREŽJA @04/09/2014 12:33:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.84+N,+15.68+E
<idioterna> vseen shujsam kilo na tedn
<yang> ja, ker pouris vse
<yang> pokuris
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sej se kr kadi za mano
<yang> nc, ,grem jst zdajle na en brunch
<idioterna> mi mamo company lunch
<yang> bo kaj dobrega ?
<yang> no kar bo ze , dober tek
<zdobersek> ce jim pride chef u bajto, valda da bo kej dobrega
<anny-> hja, folk
<anny-> po treh vrsticah errorjev je se spodaj pokazal znak za ubuntu
<anny-> a zdej to pomeni, da samo počasi dela?
<aaljosa> Dober dan
<anny-> hvala za pomoč, se javim kasneje
<zdobersek> ooh, snarky
<idioterna> uredu je blo ja
<idioterna> bom sliku napis na tabli
<yang> http://www.gozdis.si/dogodki/10-mednarodni-simpozij-o-divjem-prasicu-1-5-september-2014-velenje-slo/
<jabuk> 10. Mednarodni simpozij o divjem prašiču
<jabuk> undefined
<yang> a ste prasca jedli ?
<idioterna> ne
<yang> zadnic sem bil cist blizu divjih prascev
<yang> uni na jezerskem jih majo
<yang> v ogradi
<yang> pa je mela glih mlade
<yang> takrat so mal bolj zascitniski, se lahk tut zakadijo vate
<zdobersek> pa ne skoz ograjo
<yang> ne
<yang> tale zdej po radiu je povedal, da so zelo plasni v naravi
<idioterna> ne vem kok so kej plasni
<idioterna> js se zmer v debate zapletem z njimi ce jih srecam
<idioterna> vcas gremo ksn tarok
<yang> nevarna je bolj svinja bradavicarka
<yang> tista ma cekane na ven
<yang> to so une afriske svinje
<idioterna> warthog.
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vI_7os2V_o
<jabuk> JavaZone 2014: Game of Codes - YouTube
<jabuk> After almost 100.000 votes and a pretty tight race at the end, Game of Codes won as this years JavaZone video! You asked for it, so we made it. Here it is! h...
<yang> heh
<yang> govorijo o opitih mladostnikih po radiu
<yang> pa pravi un nevem zdravnik al kdo je " "rekorda dj umeka letos nismo potolkli, njegov rekord je 16 opitih in nezavestnih mladostnikov izpred dveh let"
<yang> 100 na leto opitih pride na urgenco
<upd> samo
<napsy_> to res ni veliko
<napsy_> ce polislis da na kakem zuru nikol ni em sam orenk pijan
<slax0r> orenk pijan != nezavesten in na urgenci :)
<napsy_> ja ka pa je za tebe orenk pijan
<slax0r> orenk pijan == vsi so bili pijani, sam js sm pod mizo lezu
<slax0r> :)
<zdobersek> vidim, da nas je tu malo stajercef
<yang> cuj ti, z marebora si ?
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Vprašanje nameščanj linux distrotov na variante mini pcjev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42102/#p42102
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/mVYxY6L.jpg
<jabuk> Ni HTML
<idioterna> you don't say
<CrazyLemon> jabuk is smart
<slax0r> lol :D
<slax0r> LMAO! on both accounts, not html in img :D
<zdobersek> why not božo?
<yang> hehe
<napsy_> kdo je boze?
<idioterna> ne poznam
<idioterna> en k znake tala
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Linux Gaming Round-Up: Borderlands 2, Wasteland 2 & Sanctum 2  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/L3AoAPmFBY8/linux-games-rumour-round-up-for-august
<CrazyLemon> ni mi hujšega kot da mi nekdo napiše "pošlji mi mail"
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<zdobersek> a bruhas?
<CrazyLemon> ne manjka dosti
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Tribler BitTorrent Client To Become Anonymous, Version 6.3.1 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/mGcPwSXN0Yk/tribler-bittorrent-client-to-become.html
<yang> kera bedarija http://www.wired.com/2014/09/sony-ilce-qx1/?mbid=social_twitter
<zdobersek> ... said no aspiring teenage photographeur and photographette
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 36.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @04/09/2014 16:29:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.46+N,+16.02+E
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAzS7j1cf1Q
<jabuk> EJC 2014 Fight Night - Final - Iver Roar Tronstad vs Jochen Pfeiffer - YouTube
<jabuk> Here's the final match with Iver, the top seed, vs Jochen, the current number 1 player. Both players were undefeated going into the match; Iver with 9 tourna...
<yang> spet so neki interfejs na youtube spreminjal
<yang> zej pise got Youtube SI
<yang> pise gor
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axTSc3e6wu8
<jabuk> alt-J - Every Other Freckle (Official Video - Boy) - YouTube
<jabuk> Directed by Olivier Groulx From the forthcoming album 'This Is All Yours' Available on iTunes here: http://smarturl.it/TIAYitunes Available on CD / Double LP...
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve če sem gledal a million ways to die in the west? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nisi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hvala...skoraj zlat si
<zdobersek> sasa84: ^
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> sasa84: a ti hods trenirat za tek na koseski bajer?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> mislm...včer smo mel
<sasa84> Å¡tartal pr zoo pa Å¡li tam okol
<sasa84> prvič sem bla tam
<idioterna> a je bil en trener grega?
<sasa84> a-a
<sasa84> dejan pa... miha se mi zdi
<idioterna> ok, pol pa niste ista skupina
<sasa84> pulz sport sta mela majce
<idioterna> ena sodelovka tut hod
<idioterna> sam se mi zdi da so zacel pr bajerju
<sasa84> aha, mi smo na parkirplacu zoo
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči in jutri bo spremenljivo do pretežno oblačno, občasno bo še rahlo deževalo. Na Primorskem bo jutri povečini suho, še bo pihala šibka burja.Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 11 do 17, ob morju 19, najvišje dnevne od 17 do 23, na Primorskem do 27 stopinj C.
<Sky[x]> zard mène ce pada dez al pa sonce sije, sam nej bo vreme normalno ne da me vsak dan glava boli :(
<zdobersek> #karma
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je zate normalno če ti je vseeno ali je dež al sonce
<Sky[x]> en izbrus sem mel
<Sky[x]> k sem sem sit tega vremena ze k me skos hoce glava bolet :(
<Sky[x]> k tako "dol tisci" grrr
<yang> manj v monitor glej
<dz0ny_> vec v joske
<dz0ny_> :>
<idioterna> a je tok debel?
<zdobersek> mirror mirror on the wall ...
<idioterna> js nimam mirrorja na steni, mam jih pa precej po serverjih
<zdobersek> not even your facebook wall??
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> to pa nimam.
<idioterna> no such wall.
<zdobersek> ampak kako potem prijatelji vedo, kaj pocnes??
<zdobersek> ali pa nadzorna sluzba??
<idioterna> dnevna porocila posiljam na tramvajkomando
<idioterna> pa oni na ciklostil razmnozijo
<zdobersek> ah
<zdobersek> a mas to posebej zmenjen?
<idioterna> ja
<zdobersek> kul
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: Re: Po čiščenju sistema z Ubuntu Tweak zgine namizje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42103/#p42103
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ken phpstorm user tukaj ?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ^ ?
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: how you know?
<zdobersek> i feels it
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: ej PHP partial mocking?
<dz0ny_> any ideas :)?
<Sky[x]> jo jo
<Sky[x]> kaj je to za en format ure ?
<Sky[x]> "started": "2013-05-19T06:30:50.707-0500",
<Sky[x]> This format is ISO 8601: YYYY-MM-DDThh:mm:ss.sTZD
<Sky[x]> wiii dela! :D
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-05
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Po čiščenju sistema z Ubuntu Tweak zgine namizje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42104/#p42104
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> hoi
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CosRMhYBqk
<jabuk> A Bike é boa, o que atrapalha é o ciclista!!! - YouTube
<jabuk> Bicicleta quer ganhar a corrida e deixa o ciclista para trás e vai sozinha. - Bike wants to win the race and let the rider back and go alone. Twitter: http:/...
<sasa84> kukuc
<zdobersek> WHOA ne strasi prosim
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoB8t0B4jx4
<jabuk> Mutant Giant Spider Dog (SA Wardega) - YouTube
<jabuk> FACEBOOK: http://www.facebook.com/sawardega SUBSCRIBE: http://www.youtube.com/user/wardegasa?sub_confirmation=1
<sasa84_> elow zdobersek ;)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @05.09.2014 9:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:28:45, Kulminacija: 13:02:11, Sončni zahod: 19:35:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 06min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: Re: Po čiščenju sistema z Ubuntu Tweak zgine namizje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42105/#p42105
<aaljosa> pozdravljeni
<napsy> lp
<aaljosa> na Ubuntu 14.04 hocem dodat l2tp vpn account
<aaljosa> in ne najdem nikjer za vnest
<aaljosa> ipsec preshared key/secret
<aaljosa> in neki googlam in mi nonstop mece vn za server postavit
<aaljosa> jz pa rabim clienta skonfigurirat :)
<napsy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<napsy> ?
<jabuk> VPN - Ubuntu Wiki
<jabuk> undefined
<aaljosa> pa sem se spomnu da bom mogoce prej tu resu kot na stricu googlu
<aaljosa> ma neki sem bral
<aaljosa> pa ni blo obetavno
<aaljosa> je samo za pptp
<aaljosa> openvpn
<aaljosa> in se neki
<aaljosa> ipsec ne
<napsy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#VPN_support
<jabuk> NetworkManager - Community Help Wiki
<jabuk> undefined
<aaljosa> niti tu ni
<aaljosa> samo ipsec ni nikjer
<aaljosa> ma se spomnem dasem enkrat imel ze to nastavljeno
<aaljosa> tko dabi se moglo dat
<dz0ny_> .apt l2tp-ipsec-vpn
<jabuk> l2tp-ipsec-vpn-daemon {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS)}
<jabuk> l2tp-ipsec-vpn {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS)}
<dz0ny_> ^^ tole rabiš
<aaljosa> to mam
<aaljosa> tudi dodam ga
<aaljosa> ni panike
<aaljosa> samo nikjer ne najdem
<aaljosa> za dodat ipsec password
<aaljosa> samo userrjev
<dz0ny_> urediš config file?
<aaljosa> ma ni pizda
<aaljosa> mozno da je kje se kasen la da sem jaz najdu napacnega
<dz0ny_> words
<aaljosa> mislim nekje sigurno je ja :)
<dz0ny_> kako ni vedno lahko ročno ureši config file
<aaljosa> ja ja
<aaljosa> samo ga moras najt
<aaljosa> za tocno to VPN povezavo
<aaljosa> in ga ne najdem
<aaljosa> in vse kar googlas vrze vn server ne pa client :/
<dz0ny_> aaljosa: http://blog.tuvpn.com/wp-content/uploads/ubuntu_natty_l2tp_1_wm.png
<dz0ny_> was is das
<dz0ny_> vaas :)
<aaljosa> hmm
<aaljosa> smao meni manjka ta zavihek :)
<aaljosa> ko dodam VPN
<aaljosa> je moznost
<aaljosa> izbrat l2tp
<dz0ny_> aaljosa: http://blog.tuvpn.com/2011/07/l2tpipsec-vpn-configuration-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<aaljosa> pol v konfiguraciji pa nic vec
<aaljosa> nic moram sibat cez pol urce nadaljujem :) hvala za enkrat
<aaljosa> od tega wernerja repository ne dela vec
<aaljosa> tko da sem najdu enega novega..ki je kao ql..je isntlairalo in use
<aaljosa> samo manjka neki
<aaljosa> ah
<aaljosa> :)
<dz0ny_> ja zdej je v official repotih :)
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Krt57: Re: Po čiščenju sistema z Ubuntu Tweak zgine namizje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42106/#p42106
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> juhuuu zdobersek
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfFko5qhZtY
<jabuk> Acroscatics - YouTube
<jabuk> Jukin Media Verified (Original) * For licensing / permission to use: Contact - licensing(at)jukinmediadotcom ------ I was trying to get a recording of our ca...
<yang> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<dz0ny_> .sc Distance - Andromeda
<jabuk> Distance - Andromeda(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/distance/distance-andromeda ♥851 ▶35,000
<dz0ny_> ou yea, have a kick and a drop
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo spremenljivo, ponekod pretežno oblačno. Popoldne bodo krajevne plohe, lahko tudi kakšna nevihta. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 19 do 24, na Primorskem do 26 stopinj C. Jutri bo na Primorskem delno jasno, še bo pihala šibka burja. Drugod bo pretežno oblačno, občasno bo deževalo, nekoliko pogosteje v vzhodni Sloveniji. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 13 do 18, najvišje dnevne od 17 do 22, na Primorskem do 26 
<yang> .prognoza
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Download And Convert YouTube Videos With ClipGrab  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/4I1_QwPxmFU/download-and-convert-youtube-videos.html
<sasa84> dz0ny_: a dns popoldne bo dež?:P
<zdobersek> neee
<yang> pomoje da bo, kle ze piha
<sasa84> zakon :P
<sasa84> ne bo mi treba v gozd pol :P
<napsy> ah ja
<napsy> petek :)
<Sky[x]> not yet :(
<napsy> bo se treba zdrzat teh nekaj ur
<Sky[x]> ma ja :(
<zdobersek> LENCICI JE RATAL
<Sky[x]> pa najbolj se mi spi ze zdj ...
<napsy> hitr ena kava :D
<napsy> dans mam celo do treh, pa sm oddelu svoje :D
<zdobersek> lu$X$uz
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: change ze topic
<zdobersek> CONGRATS Lencica
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: change ze topic
<dz0ny_> a to bos napisal? pol ga ne dobis :)
<zdobersek> kva zej
<zdobersek> a si Slovenci ne pomagamo vec?
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 23°C @05.09.2014 12:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 67%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:28:45, Kulminacija: 13:02:11, Sončni zahod: 19:35:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 06min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unofficial MEGAsync Nemo Extension Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/R0ysH_fVI30/unofficial-megasync-nemo-extension.html
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<napsy> neki pa se ustvarja pocas :D
<dz0ny_> http://0pointer.net/blog/revisiting-how-we-put-together-linux-systems.html
<jabuk> Revisiting How We Put Together Linux Systems
<jabuk> Posts and writings by Lennart Poettering
<dz0ny_> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-os-list/2014-September/msg00000.html
<jabuk> Sandboxed Gnome apps
<jabuk> undefined
<dz0ny_> mal lahkega branja :)
<zdobersek> .yt extras you havin a laugh
<jabuk> are you having a laugh (nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SK3y1a8TYs ♥237 ▶141,337
<CrazyLemon> samo je ta aaljosa dosadan u pm :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj qrca rabiš? :)
<zdobersek> zakaj rabi qrca?
<aaljosa> oooooooooooo
<aaljosa> shemso
<aaljosa> :)
<aaljosa> CrazyLemon
<aaljosa> biatch kaj se ne javljas
<aaljosa> :)
<CrazyLemon> aaljosa pa evo vidiš da se javljam
<CrazyLemon> :)
<aaljosa> ja ja
<aaljosa> uno ko te prosi clovek po mailih GSMjih pa se ni nic
<aaljosa> komaj ko sem ti goloba pismonoso poslal
<aaljosa> si neki dal od sebe
<aaljosa> :)
<CrazyLemon> nisi me prosil po mailih
<CrazyLemon> ampak si napisal "pošlji mi mail" :)
<aaljosa> dej dej
<aaljosa> neki izgovori
<dz0ny_> lol
<zdobersek> zaledni sistem? http://www.fmf.uni-lj.si/si/obvestila/30966/
<zdobersek> kot da bi slo-tech spisu oglas.
<dz0ny_> :)
<yang> Vaša prizadevanja in uspehi bodo zapaženi in primerno nagrajeni.
<dz0ny_> zihr kšni hrvati
<dz0ny_> .ddg storaged
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzO3Vy-qHJY
<jabuk> SLOVENIJA - BULDOŽER (1983) - YouTube
<jabuk> http://hikonline.blogspot.com/2009/08/nevino-srce-buldozer-1983.html Nevino Srce (1983)
<Sky[x]> zaledni sistemi fantje :D
<igor__> zdravo, potreboval bi neko linux live usb varjanto, ki bi imela dost placa da bi lahko po zagonu gor instaliral se neko dodatno programsko opremo...
<igor__> ma kdo kake ideje?
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: Lubuntu 14 skype ne predvaja zvoka ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42107/#p42107
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: Re: Lubuntu 14 skype ne predvaja zvoka ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42108/#p42108
<CrazyLemon> a million ways to die in the west je..kr ok :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 21°C @05.09.2014 18:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70%  pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:28:45, Kulminacija: 13:02:11, Sončni zahod: 19:35:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 06min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dvakrat si ga pogledu, pa ti je  se kr kul?
<zdobersek> sem vsaj vesel, da sem te prepricu znova cajt potratit
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek it that good!
<CrazyLemon> its*
<zdobersek> pazi da te pazi ne zapazi
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: Re: [rešeno] [Lubuntu 14.04] skype ne predvaja zvoka ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42109/#p42109
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] [Lubuntu 14.04] skype ne predvaja zvoka ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42110/#p42110
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: Re: [rešeno] [Lubuntu 14.04] skype ne predvaja zvoka ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42111/#p42111
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/trendi/intimno/partnerstvo/2014/09/slovenija_v_svetovnem_vrhu_po_iskanju_sado-mazo_vsebin.aspx
<jabuk> 	Slovenija v svetovnem vrhu po iskanju sado-mazo vsebin | Partnerstvo - Planet Siol.net
<jabuk> Sado-mazo: Spletna stran s pornografskimi posnetki Pornhub je objavila statistiko iskanja sadističnih in mazohističnih vsebin. Slovenija je po pogostosti iskanja na petem mestu.
<zdobersek> \o/ ... ?
<idioterna> dobri smo
<idioterna> dejmo kej nardit da bomo boljsi!
<zdobersek> kdo nas prekasa?
<zdobersek> avstronemci in par skandinavcev
<zdobersek> it's on.
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRzVFlZxBv4
<jabuk> Dune - End Credits - YouTube
<jabuk> (Follow me on Twitter! www.twitter.com/reidhschmidt ) I got a request to post the credits to Dune, and I'm not surprised. This is such a nice theme, one of t...
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: Re: [rešeno] [Lubuntu 14.04] skype ne predvaja zvoka ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42112/#p42112
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Drab Desktop? Try These 4 Beautiful Linux Icon Themes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/RpxvAuIo1KM/4-gorgeous-linux-icon-themes-download
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-06
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @06.09.2014 5:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:29:59, Kulminacija: 13:01:51, Sončni zahod: 19:33:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 03min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme klagenfurt
<jabuk> Klagenfurt-Land District, Austria: 13.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Klagenfurt__AT/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/AUXX0037_f.html
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> o.o
<netkat> se zbudim k je neko kricanje. pa pogledam cez okno in ena gruca ljudi oblecenih v razne farbe se drica po hribu dol po eni ponjavi v dezju, vsi veseli :D
<netkat> klinc pa dez
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> :D
<slax0r> tak je, k celo leto ni dezja, potem pa koncno enkrat, se normalno da razveselis dezja
<netkat> to pa :D
<zdobersek> celo leto ni dezja.
<zdobersek> celo leto.
<zdobersek> res, bla je strasna susa.
<zdobersek> jedva smo prisl skoz
<slax0r> res, skrajni cas da zacne mal dezevat
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Re: powered by Ubuntu nalepke - podarim  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42113/#p42113
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bHIDrZlIBY
<jabuk> Two Women In A Parking Lot - YouTube
<jabuk> Two Women In A Parking Lot
<netkat> http://www.onlineaspect.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/math_challenge.jpg
<jabuk> Ni HTML
<netkat> ne ni
<netkat> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBfeZHaJFhs
<jabuk> Mystery Intel Unboxing - YouTube
<jabuk> Mystery Intel Unboxing (Intel Core i7-5960X) Earlier this week, we teased a mysterious new package we received from Intel, and now we have a video for the bi...
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: powered by Ubuntu nalepke - podarim  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42114/#p42114
<CrazyLemon> Your session has expired or been forcibly ended.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ what did you do
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kje?
<CrazyLemon> aja..nevermind
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ piwik
<dz0ny_> ne gledam sploh :)
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da so nas skenslali
<CrazyLemon> vem
<CrazyLemon> ampak js gledam
<CrazyLemon> pa že dva dni je 503
<CrazyLemon> meeeeeeeeh
<CrazyLemon> log nafila disk space
<CrazyLemon> in pol redhat reče f' you
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> such fail
<dz0ny_> a cmo rackspace prosit za en vpn
<dz0ny_> vps*
<CrazyLemon> a nisi ti reku da boš zdaj itak nek hash magic delal
<dz0ny_> pa gor damo se irc bouncer za clane :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ja lahko tud
<dz0ny_> pa GA
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ meni vseeno dokler ne bo zafilalo placa in bo delalo normalno :D
<CrazyLemon> Warning: Gear 52b097bce0b8cdd346000393 is using 96.3% of disk quota
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko df -h pa pravi da je Å¡e placa
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuu
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> ö
<zdobersek> hoi potatos
<idioterna> komu ti razhudnik
<zdobersek> komurkoli, po potrebi
<idioterna> a, tak si ti
<zdobersek> mhm, prilagodljiv
#ubuntu-si 2014-09-07
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 11.km  S od KOČEVJA @07/09/2014 02:53:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.74+N,+14.88+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 8.km SZ od TREBNJEGA @07/09/2014 07:57:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.97+N,+14.96+E
<Sky[x]> http://gizmodo.com/how-polar-bears-will-keep-the-elephants-warm-at-the-ore-1630597939
<jabuk> How Polar Bears Will Keep the Elephants Warm at the Oregon Zoo
<jabuk> Zoos are weird places. You have fake safari next to fake tundra next to fake rainforest—all separated by a glass and concrete and a few feet of space. At the Oregon Zoo, a new energy plan manages to both subvert and perfectly embody the zoo's artificial ecology: The excess heat from the polar beat habitat will keep Asian elephants warm.
<CrazyLemon> telefon mi je crknu
<CrazyLemon> totalno kaput
<Sky[x]> ojoj
<Sky[x]> katerga pa mas ?
<CrazyLemon> s2
<CrazyLemon> sploh se ne  odziva na power input
<Sky[x]> toj pa ze staro ?
<CrazyLemon> ojej..a bi mogu met S5 zdaj? sorry hipster :/
<CrazyLemon> madona..pa lih za lih sm zgrešu garancijski rok..sam 6 mesecev prej da je crknu bi dobu druzga
<Sky[x]> zakaj s5 ?
<Sky[x]> kupis nexusa pa je mir :)
<CrazyLemon> mir je bil tudi z s2..do zdaj :)
<Sky[x]> pocaki na nexus 6 k pride zdj ven :D
<idioterna> js nebi nexusa 6 kupvou
<CrazyLemon> why idioterna ..tell us why
<Sky[x]> to pa tudi mene zanima :
<Sky[x]> :)
<zdobersek> magar pocakas na nexus 7
<idioterna> nexus 7 je ze
<idioterna> nexus 6ke so zoprne
<zdobersek> nexus 8?
<dz0ny_> glass 3 maybe?
<dz0ny_> pa watch 2
<Sky[x]> nic gremo na roznik se mal razgibat pa soncu nastavlat kot pravi zabar :D
<Sky[x]> ceprov sem original gorenc :D
<Sky[x]> ajd
<CrazyLemon> keep telling yourself that :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj ti meniš da je šlo..matična? :)
<zdobersek> vsje je slo
<CrazyLemon> maybe..še včeraj je bil tako živ in poln barve danes pa tako črn in nedejaven :(
<netkat> sozalje CrazyLemon :( bo prisel drugi, lepsi, hitrejsi, barvitejsi, boljsi:P
<zdobersek> APU
<zdobersek> iPhone 6!
<CrazyLemon> netkat hvala..očitno si edini/a ki premoreš kanček čustev na tem emocionalno hladnem kanalu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<netkat> ;)
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuu
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne flash je crknu
<dz0ny_> probi download mode
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne odziva se na nobene gumbe
<dz0ny_> zaslon mrtev?
<dz0ny_> kap pa usb na pc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ not detected by adb or lsusb :)
<dz0ny_> aja
<dz0ny_> no pol je kaput
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> sm zastopu da is ga flashal pa da je sel...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nope
<CrazyLemon> uporabljal sem ga kot vedno
<CrazyLemon> včeraj delal
<CrazyLemon> samo je bil hitr battery drain
<CrazyLemon> ker me je sredi noči zbudil
<dz0ny_> a je bil vroč?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne spomnim se.. spal sem :D
<CrazyLemon> pa lih sem ga polnil včeraj zvečer
<dz0ny_> dobro da ne beremo osmrtnice danes o tebi :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kot da kdaj bereš osmrtnice :p
<dz0ny_> a baterijo das lahko ven?
<dz0ny_> mas kak multimeter al pa ledico?
<CrazyLemon> baterijo sem dal ven in ne nimam ne multimetra ne ledic
<CrazyLemon> sm držal power ko je bila baterija zunaj
<CrazyLemon> pa dal nazaj not
<CrazyLemon> pa nič
<CrazyLemon> tko da IMHO je šla matična
<dz0ny_> probi brez baterije na usb v napajalnik
<dz0ny_> oz polnilc
<CrazyLemon> brez baterija na kaj ?
<dz0ny_> baterijo ven
<dz0ny_> prkljucis polnilc
<CrazyLemon> power not? :)
<CrazyLemon> to sem že probal če se ne motim..niente :) ampak bom še enkrat
<CrazyLemon> in kaj zdaj? :D
<CrazyLemon> čakam da se baterija napolni? :P
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Re: Dualboot Ubuntu 14.04 GNOME ter Win 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42115/#p42115
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> probi power
<dz0ny_> k samsungi delajo tud brez baterije
<CrazyLemon> resno? :)
<dz0ny_> ja :)
<CrazyLemon> no..moj ne dela brez baterije :D
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> kaj boš zdej nabavil?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne vem Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> gledal sem nexus 4 ..sam je tip iz celja pa ne vem če je 16gb
<CrazyLemon> pa lg optimux x4 hd al kaj je že
<CrazyLemon> ta je iz kp..sam ni pa nexus :)
<CrazyLemon> je en iz kp z nexus 4 ..samo je 8gb in ker nima sd slota ga ne bi ravno mel
<CrazyLemon> sicer če ne bo druge izbire ga bom kupu
<CrazyLemon> ampak je my last choice :)
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi moto g sem gledal
<dz0ny_> why not nexus 5?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ too much money za nekaj kar ne rabim
<CrazyLemon> meni bi bil dovolj tudi s2 :)
<CrazyLemon> samo folk hoče za s2 toliko kot je nexus 4
<CrazyLemon> pa nexus 4 je ubuntu dev phone :)
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> men je smešno da folk kupuje smart-watch k dela sam 8h pri minimalni porabi
<CrazyLemon> nič lol..tis true
<CrazyLemon> pebble mi je edini "normaln" smart watch
<CrazyLemon> vse drugo moraš polnit skoraj vsak dan
<dz0ny_> http://www.reddit.com/r/moto360/comments/2fn66f/my_moto_360_battery_usage_near_real_time/
<dz0ny_> 4x na dan :)
<jabuk> My Moto 360 battery usage - near real time : moto360
<jabuk> Ok, not exactly really time, but I will update this sheet throughout the day with battery usages and notes. Here's the sheet's link: http://goo.gl/w...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> a niso komaj izšel 260?
<CrazyLemon> ni*
<slax0r> normalno da folk hoce dost za s2, ker je se zmeraj najboljsi...
<slax0r> js se zdej mam svojega, vse dela kot mora
<slax0r> razen baterija nic vec ne drzi, kar je za pricakovat pri 4-5 let starem telefonu
<slax0r> mam pa se s4 in s4mini, s4mini je crknu digitizer po cca. treh dneh
<slax0r> s4 nonstop steka
<slax0r> da spravim gps v delujoce stanje, ga moram ponovno zagnat 3-4x
<slax0r> in nemudoma zagnat GPS aplikacijo
<dz0ny_> wow
<slax0r> ce ne sploh satelitov ne najde itd.
<slax0r> jajc
<dz0ny_> a to custom rom?
<slax0r> s4? ne, nocem dat gor custom ker zjebem KNOX
<slax0r> razen ce se je to spremenilo v zadnjih 3-4 mescih odkar sem nazadnje gledal
<slax0r> s4mini pravtako ne
<slax0r> s2 mam pa gor aokp
<slax0r> kolega tudi ma s4, podobne probleme kot js, stem da njemu obcasno se popolnoma zasteka, ali neha polnit, ali ne prepozna sima itd.
<slax0r> v letu dni je bil 4x na servisu
<slax0r> samsung, NEVAR AGAIN
<slax0r> I've got my sights on 1+1 :)
<CrazyLemon> 1+1 je kr kul ja
<CrazyLemon> slax0r rabiš s2 za dele? :P
<CrazyLemon> vse razn matične dela :p
<zdobersek> s2?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: display+digitizer ok?
<zdobersek> a ni ze s5 zunej?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r včeraj je še delal :D
<slax0r> baterija v kaksnem stanju?
<slax0r> pa kolk hoces zanj
<slax0r> crn/bel?
<zdobersek> jst bi ti ga dal zastonj
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ob zmerni uporabi zdržala tam dva dni
<CrazyLemon> pa bel je
<slax0r> ah :/ moj pa crn
<CrazyLemon> vendar custom bel :D
<CrazyLemon> ker je bel z črnim robom in ne tisti fake chrome shit :)
<slax0r> kolk hoces zanj?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek s5? i'll take it :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r pojma nimam..koliko pa stane nonworking s2? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ab mel tist sparkleshit gor?
<slax0r> 5eur? :P
<zdobersek> swagrowski?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tist je na noteu ne na s5
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ne vem kolk so cene...ce bos prodajal mi prosm povej :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r je poštnina..koliko pa bi dal za telefon :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r prodajal bom..cena bo okrog 20€ :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I haz some strings -- I can pullz them
<CrazyLemon> ti bom sporočil
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: zame 15? :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r lej..ti bom sporočil
<slax0r> ok :)
<CrazyLemon> tudi 15€ bi šlo ker je itak paperweight zame :)
<slax0r> ce me ne bo, privmsg :)
<CrazyLemon> ne boš pa dobil slušalk! ker jih nimam :D
<slax0r> mam, in jih nikol nism rabu :P
<CrazyLemon> no se bova zmenla :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa lunch time
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Do You Still Dual Boot Ubuntu With Windows For Gaming?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/yguwmCGCDZw/still-dual-boot-windows-gaming
<slax0r> dtek
<dz0ny_> uuu gobe
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a ti je fon šel v franže?
<zdobersek> sasa84: it is known.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp :(
<zdobersek> jej
<sasa84> kaj boš zdej kupu CrazyLemon?
<sasa84> a rablenga?
<zdobersek> najbrz bo mal bratranca podrezu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bom..je bratranec hotu posodit notea dokler kaj druzga ne kupim samo sm reku da ne :)
<CrazyLemon> bi pa kupu kaj če bi mel kaj odveč..pa trenutno nima :)
<zdobersek> ma pa odvec za posodit
<zdobersek> kterga notea?
<zdobersek> swagrowski?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope.. 3
<zdobersek> oy vey!
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> incoming!
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUjHb4C7b94
<jabuk> The Islamic State (Full Length) - YouTube
<jabuk> Subscribe to VICE News here: http://bit.ly/Subscribe-to-VICE-News The Islamic State, a hardline Sunni jihadist group that formerly had ties to al Qaeda, has ...
<zdobersek> hum, ti so se razvil is sirskih upornikov?
<zdobersek> OH NOES
<zdobersek> THEY HAVE ZE HORSEZ
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> dve struje islama so, ena bolj sekularna kot druga
<dz0ny_> una manj je bla vedno proti drugi, sam do zdej ne nasilno
<dz0ny_> ko so ustvaril državo, so postal organizirani
<dz0ny_> v bistvu je zdej to samostojno ozemlje znotraj drugega
<dz0ny_> in majo svoja sodišča, "socilani zavod", policijo....
<edin_nusric> socialni zavod?
<dz0ny_> s tem da majo sick razmišljanje
<zdobersek> siiti & suniti?
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: mhm
<zdobersek> k
<dz0ny_> edin_nusric: pobirajo davke in dajo revnim 5% :)
<zdobersek> siiti so kul?
<dz0ny_> noben ki ne priznava mednarodnih standardov ni kul...
<zdobersek> IS so suniti, kokr je bil Hussein
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: klanec mas na vuelti
<Sky[x]> http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/systems-management/785426-a-template-for-monitoring-linux-performance-tools-like-from-netflix
<jabuk> Netflix Architect Offers Template for Monitoring Linux Performance Tools | Linux.com
<Sky[x]> lepa :)
<jabuk> Netflix Senior Performance Architect Brendan Gregg provides a template for monitoring the performance tools on your Linux and server components.
<CrazyLemon> lol..na bolhi isti prodajalec prodaja isti telefon po dveh cenah - 20€ razlike :D
<dz0ny_> pro
<CrazyLemon> ane :D če uspe uspe :D
<dz0ny_> .imdb helion
<dz0ny_> u
<dz0ny_> what have i done
<dz0ny_> .imdb helion
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> .imdb matrix
<jabuk> Matrica (1999) 136 min Action Sci Fi
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.7/10 (900,983 glasov) MT: 73/100
<jabuk> A computer hacker learns from mysterious rebels about the true nature of his reality and his role in the war against its controllers.
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0133093/
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj si pokvaril
<dz0ny_> TypeError: Cannot call method 'join' of null
<dz0ny_>   at /app/scripts/servisi.coffee:100:92
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/commit/fe2cf0d8532e994d04ba702ba7b2cc8edd6106ce :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sej dela :D
<CrazyLemon> <jabuk> Matrica (1999) 136 min Action Sci Fi
<dz0ny_> ja probi helion
<dz0ny_> pa ne tle
<dz0ny_> v testih
<dz0ny_> crash&&burn
<CrazyLemon> no en if rabi če ni žanra :D
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> why match
<CrazyLemon> why match ?
<dz0ny_> tle mas array
<dz0ny_> ne string
<dz0ny_> for each reces
<dz0ny_> al pa every
<CrazyLemon> no do it
<CrazyLemon> sicer pa..kdo je mergeal js al ti?
<CrazyLemon> its all your fault
<CrazyLemon> :P
<dz0ny_> ja moja je da nisem preveril
<dz0ny_> tvoja da nisi predvidel
<CrazyLemon> no pol se strinjava
<dz0ny_> you had one job :>
<CrazyLemon> its all imdbs fault
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> kako za vraga sploh lahk pustijo film brez žanra v bazi
<CrazyLemon> mislim kera neumnost!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> sej ma zanr
<CrazyLemon> nima
<dz0ny_> celo dva !!!
<CrazyLemon> aja pa ma
<CrazyLemon> zakaj faila pol
<dz0ny_> [<span class=​"itemprop" itemprop=​"genre">​Drama​</span>​, <span class=​"itemprop" itemprop=​"genre">​Thriller​</span>​]
<dz0ny_> ker je array > 1
<dz0ny_> ce je sam eden ve da mora string vrnit
<dz0ny_> drugace ti pa vse elemente na strani
<dz0ny_> (".infobar a span[itemprop=\"genre\"]:nth(0)") je easy fix
<CrazyLemon> <jabuk> Matrica (1999) 136 min Action Sci Fi
<dz0ny_> sam sloppy
<CrazyLemon> tudi tu ni sam eden
<CrazyLemon> .imdb hellion
<jabuk> Hellion (2014) 94 min Drama Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.6/10 (1,265 glasov) MT: 55/100
<jabuk> When motocross and heavy metal obsessed thirteen-year-old Jacob's increasing delinquent behavior forces CPS to place his little brother, Wes, with his aunt, Jacob and his emotionally absent...See full summary »
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3071978777/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3186318/
<CrazyLemon> see
<CrazyLemon> težava sploh ni v tem
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da..you had one job :p
<dz0ny_> https://paste.sh/T50nlQ2P#SL6mLRufoF6aFB8rg0NDLM8S
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<jabuk> undefined
<dz0ny_> no dej teste pozen
<dz0ny_> pa se tale undefined popravi :>
<CrazyLemon> ne rabim nič pognat
<CrazyLemon> vem da ni težava v tem
<CrazyLemon> ampak je težava v searchu
<CrazyLemon> helion ne vrne nič :)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb kjesmona
<CrazyLemon> a je good enough proof? :)
<dz0ny_> this is all broken
<dz0ny_> error pa od random
<CrazyLemon> ni all..search je broken :D
<CrazyLemon> oziroma dela če najde hit
<CrazyLemon> če ne najde pa quita
<R33D3M33R> a nimate obravnavanja napak?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R mamo.. to kar si sedaj bral je bilo obravnavanje napak
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<R33D3M33R> torej crash?
<CrazyLemon> ne..debata med mano pa dzonyjem :D
<dz0ny_> R33D3M33R: ker je transpiler vmes pokaze na napacnem kraju
<yang> .prognoza
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči se bo zjasnilo, zjutraj bo pretežno jasno, po nekaterih nižinah bo nastala megla. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 7 do 13, ob morju okoli 16 stopinj C.Čez dan bo povečini sončno. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 21 do 25, na Primorskem do 28 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<jabuk> V torek bo sončno. Proti večeru bo oblačnost naraščala in predvsem v severozahodni Sloveniji bodo krajevne plohe in posamezne nevihte. V sredo bo pretežno oblačno, padavine in nevihte bodo od zahoda zajele vso Slovenijo.
<yang> dobro kaze
<CrazyLemon> o/
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot (2c7368d) : The build passed.
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] Build details: http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/34651934
<dz0ny_> .imdb helion
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<dz0ny_> .imdb hellion
<jabuk> Hellion (2014) 94 min Drama Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.6/10 (1,265 glasov) MT: 55/100
<jabuk> When motocross and heavy metal obsessed thirteen-year-old Jacob's increasing delinquent behavior forces CPS to place his little brother, Wes, with his aunt, Jacob and his emotionally absent...See full summary »
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3071978777/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3186318/
<dz0ny_> my work here is done
<dz0ny_> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/ebola-outbreak-big-pharma-failed-victims-why-9716615.html
<jabuk> Ebola outbreak: Why has 'Big Pharma' failed deadly virus' victims? - Health News - Health & Families - The Independent
<jabuk> The scientist leading Britain's response to the Ebola pandemic has launched a devastating attack on "Big Pharma", accusing drugs giants including GlaxoSmithKline (GSK), Sanofi, Merck and Pfizer of failing to manufacture a vaccine, not because it was impossible, but because there was "no business case".
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: [rešeno] [12.04] Onemogočena posodobitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42116/#p42116
<yang> o sasek
<sasa84> oj yang;)
<idioterna> sasa84: kako kej
<idioterna> kdo je ze hotu vidt zemanta lunch
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/z-menu.jpg
<jabuk> Ni opisa
<yang> you dont eat babies ?
<yang> ni slabo
<sasa84> oj idioterna :)
<sasa84> ej, bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<sasa84> ps: idioterna, zlo dober meni
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-31
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN BND
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> http://i.imgur.com/AMnKigF.gifv
<napsy> ^ Car crashes at 125 mph
<zdobersek> well don't do that
<napsy> mja
<napsy> problem je ko se drug zakanta vate
<napsy> enkrat sm se furu ob enajstih zvecer po hitri cesti Trzin ...
<napsy> je lih en tovrnjak pred mano sel mim prizicsa, notr pa na polno zabil avto z druzino z desne strani
<napsy> kr jebeno zgledal
<napsy> krizisca*
<napsy> sm pol razmislu, ce bi furu malenkost hitrej bi se idiot vame zabil
<Sky[x]> auch
<napsy> bil je na stranski, takrat pa ze semaforji niso delal ni je sel direkt s polnim gasom mim krizisca
<napsy> pol sm se stal tam ene 10 minut pa so tak gasilci pol prisli
<Sky[x]> napsy: dobrodosel na slo cestah :)
<napsy> ja, sj po mojem so se vracal iz kakih pocitnic, pa je tip spregledu trikotnik
<idioterna> s kolesom je bols
<idioterna> velik bols vidis, slisis, pa se umaknes se loh
<zdobersek> pa ne mores celotne druzine sploscit v 2D
<napsy> sam ne mors, ne smes po hitri cesti
<slax0r> speed doesn't kill, it's the sudden stop that gets you
<idioterna> napsy: ja sej zato so hitre ceste protiustavne :)
<CrazyLemon> stupid vps
<zdobersek> suuurre
<slax0r> je miha ze tukaj mogoce? :)
<slax0r> idle 35days
<slax0r> gr8
<CrazyLemon> slax0r MAIL!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: bi raje tukaj...
<slax0r> nocem vec tezit po mailu
<CrazyLemon> slax0r a ne replyja?
<CrazyLemon> mofo
<CrazyLemon> slax0r imam Å¡e 3 druga maila
<CrazyLemon> če ne replyja na tistega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> kater per-git-commit review sistem se splaca pogledat?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ma ne, forwardal je njegovemu sefu, in so ocitno pozabil name, ze drugic, in mi je nerodno ponovno gnjavit
<CrazyLemon> slax0r its just one click.. hitro pozabiš en klik :D
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Lana Del Rey - High By The Beach. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnxpHIl5Ynw
<slax0r> mja, bom se pocaku kak dan, pa ce ne bo nic, ju spet spomnim :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW_t89NgVCk
<Pepelka> A Killer whale uses a bait fish to hunt a BIRD! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Kasatka's family in one of the back pools. Kalia successfully baits and catches a bird. Video from CetusCetus (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcZIajX9vjZsX...«
<zdobersek> A BIRD
<zdobersek> ABABABIRDBIRDBIRD
<zdobersek> BABIRD IS THE WORD
<lynxlynxlynx> hmpf, men je pa zgleda grafična delno crknila
<lynxlynxlynx> včeraj je še vse delalo, danes pa komi pride v kde, potem pa samo en kolaž vsega, kar bi moralo bit prikazano :s
<CrazyLemon> delno? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej to je čudno, terminal dela normalno in kde se delno naloži
<lynxlynxlynx> vmes izrisuje v redu
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je kde delno crknu? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> vmes ni bilo nič posodabljanja :s
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e en signal, da je neki narobe globje, je da ne morem vedno preklopit v terminal
<zdobersek> a mas slucajno APU
<lynxlynxlynx> ne :D
<zdobersek> ok
<zdobersek> bi loh blo se hujse
<CrazyLemon> hater
<dz0ny> če ima pa KDE, it can't be worse
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: na /r/archlinux je blo govor da rabiš wayland libs
<lynxlynxlynx> to je kubuntu mašina
<lynxlynxlynx> vmes niti ni Å¡la v spanje
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> .Xauthority ?
<lynxlynxlynx> gledam zdaj loge in je xid error code izven intervala v nvidiini dokumentaciji :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00908/suma_obavijest2-31_908244S0.jpg      lol
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ja, definitivno je grafična fuč
<lynxlynxlynx> neki je moral it narobe sred noči, ker zbudil sem se k firefoxu, ki je požrl ves ram
<lynxlynxlynx> niti drugi boot-i ne delajo
<lynxlynxlynx> rip
<CrazyLemon> ja..firefox broke your GC
<CrazyLemon> zato js uporabljam chrome
<lynxlynxlynx> sam simptom, neki je slabo sprogramiran
<anny_> dan
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<anny_> it's alive!
<CrazyLemon> IT is alive!
<lynxlynxlynx> barely
<anny_> niste preveč zgovorni :)
<lynxlynxlynx> naporen vikend, potem pa če grafični crkot
 * CrazyLemon lačen
<anny_> :/ auč
<anny_> sožalje
 * anny_ je Å¡la pogledat sem:  http://www.housing.si/sl/Novice/Linux_delavnica-Brezplacna_udelezba/
<Pepelka> Housing novice - Linux delavnica - Brezplačna udeležba! - Housing
<Pepelka> »IT novice, programirajmo XML, Java programming Language, Oracle, NLT, no limIT training, online, red hat«
<lynxlynxlynx> anny_: in, kako je bilo?
<anny_> pestro :)
<anny_> naučili smo se ponastaviti root geslo hack way :P
<anny_> če ga pozabiš ali pa hočeš komu zagreniti življenje
<CrazyLemon> its not really a hack if its easily accessible :D
<anny_> ni tako enostavno
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne..zbootaš v grub z root accessom
<anny_> ni Å¡lo po tej poti
<CrazyLemon> a ste bootal live ubuntu?
<anny_> red hat
<anny_> vsi moški kolegi so bili z tehničnimi faksi in 10+ leti izkušenj v IT :D
<CrazyLemon> RHEL..seriously :D
<anny_> jap
<anny_> ampak nisem delala sramote
<CrazyLemon> zihr so poskušali prodat rhel certifikate pa ste zato uporabljali enterprise solution :)
<anny_> niso rhel admini vrsta v izumiranju?
<anny_> sploh sys admini?
<anny_> oblak in te zadeve
<CrazyLemon> a misliš da se oblak sam vzdržuje? :) self sustainability pa to?
<anny_> manj ljudi je potrebnih
<anny_> kot za 500 razdrobljenih strežnikov
<CrazyLemon> nope
<anny_> razloži
<CrazyLemon> oblak je sam nov izraz.. za to kar je že prej obstajalo :)
<anny_> ja..
<anny_> anyway, ne ponujajo nič, kar se ne bi mogel sam naučiti
<dz0ny> https://github.com/dz0ny/go15env
<Pepelka> dz0ny/go15env · GitHub
<Pepelka> »go15env - Painless bootstrapping of goolang«
<CrazyLemon> goolan!
<CrazyLemon> goolang*
<dz0ny> gulaž
<dz0ny> sem popravu ja :>
<dz0ny> anny_: kaj ste Å¡e mel
<dz0ny> kdo je to organiziral
<anny_> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Security_Guide/sect-Security_Guide-Firewalls-Basic_Firewall_Configuration.html
<Pepelka> 2.8.2. Basic Firewall Configuration
<idioterna> o anny_
<anny_> yum ukaz
<dz0ny> ja nočm tega vidt, redhat je cancer
<anny_> hihi
<anny_> postavitev ftp in web strežnika
<dz0ny> ansible-galaxy -i "ip," lamp_stack
<dz0ny> done
<anny_> nope
<anny_> long way
<dz0ny> fab -H "ip" install_packages:"ppa:ondrej/php5",apache2,libapache2-mod-php5,mysql-mariadb,ftp-server
<dz0ny> :>
<anny_> haha
<anny_> v Synapticu gre bolje
<anny_> http://ubuntuguide.net/the-easiest-way-installing-lamp-server-in-ubuntu
<Pepelka> The easiest way Installing Lamp server in Ubuntu - Ubuntu Sharing
<dz0ny> apt-get dselect-install LAMP
<anny_> tasksel?
<dz0ny> or that tasksel install lamp-server
<anny_> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<dz0ny> anny_: a ste klikal? a so fam prodajal un WEBUI
<anny_> kva smo klikal? vse prek terminala!
<anny_> kaj je webu?
<anny_> huh
<anny_> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=webu
<Pepelka> Urban Dictionary: webu
<dz0ny> WEBUI
<dz0ny> cockpit :)
<anny_> ne, niso
<anny_> prodajali so rhca in rhce
<anny_> *rhcsa
<dz0ny> hihi
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> Google Python Class je zelo primeren za vse, ki želijo izvedeti glavne principe programiranja v tem jeziku.
<dz0ny> Prične se z osnovami, nato pa se vsebina dokaj hitro nadgradi, tako da se zajame večino pomembnejših tem.
<dz0ny> Gre za dvodnevni tecaj (2x8 ur). Cena: 680 eur+ddv.
<anny_> ja, jeba
<anny_> cel ta kurikulum smo imeli na Courseri
<anny_> for free
<dz0ny> well for free I think
<dz0ny> yep :)
<anny_> sej veste, kaj smo delali ;)
<anny_> je adminer boljši kot phpmyadmin (ne mi zdaj z mongo-m priti!)
<anny_> je to ta webui?
<anny_> http://webui.com/
<Pepelka> Web UI: Improving the User Experience
<Pepelka> »Web UI, Inc. User Interaction Design«
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19btuEYI-70
<Pepelka> Spongebob Toy Prank - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I picked up this cheap Spongebob toy that was originally from a fast food restaurant and had a few ideas that would really annoy people... original: https://...«
<dz0ny> wait for it
<CrazyLemon> lol @ anny & webui
<dz0ny> :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/26/world/europe/a-21st-century-migrants-checklist-water-shelter-smartphone.html
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-photos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-0/s320x320/11988542_10206303481960018_8453713665101694831_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=63e0fe815bfdd0f89a6984b5d00f4e57&oe=567874C0&__gda__=1450190905_7d316fb113455b55df4df217667ec348
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2015/08/v_torek_pocenitev_pogonskih_goriv.aspx
<Pepelka> Občutna pocenitev: za tank bencina skoraj tri evre manj | Gospodarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Cene pogonskih goriv se bodo v torek znižale. Najbolj se bosta pocenila oba bencina, in sicer za okoli dva evra na 50-litrski rezervoar. Nespremenjene pa ostajajo ocene kurilnega olja.«
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> ocene kurilnega olja.
<pitastrudl> v pošto sem dobil vrečke za ločevanje bioloških odpadkov
<pitastrudl> kaj to komuna kar pošlje al kaj
<pitastrudl> komunala*
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl jp.. gašpar gašpar mišič želi da recikliraš
<pitastrudl> lel
<CrazyLemon> mi jih zdaj zbiramo.. ker imamo kompostnik.. ker smo na vasi in vsi imajo svoj kompostnik
<CrazyLemon> but hey! good for him for trying or smth like that
<pitastrudl> ye
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> stupid vps
<zdobbie> http://metinalista.si/junaki-nasega-casa/
<Pepelka> Junaki našega časa?
<Pepelka> »Pod naslovom se ne skriva literarni junak iz romana Underground ali Junak našega časa, pisatelja Makanina, niti iz dela Junak našega časa, pisatelja Lermontova. Z njim tudi ne mislim na radijsko od...«
<zdobbie> WE ARE THE HEROES OF OUR TIME
<zdobbie> UOOHH UOOOOOOHHH
 * dz0ny naughty http://i.imgur.com/GE9nt02.png
<CrazyLemon> kaj je namen teh fake_certov ?
<dz0ny> k se ne da dobit več ipv4
<dz0ny> moraš imet en razlog
<dz0ny> eden od njih je ssl cert
<dz0ny> un expensive
<dz0ny> in namest da ga kupiš, ga fejkaš
<CrazyLemon> but its obviously fake
<zdobbie> where the magic happens http://i.imgur.com/TOhA9gc.jpg
<CrazyLemon> where the blindness begins
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: well no one verifies cert :)
<dz0ny> they only test for presence
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: but y the op
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sej se bo vps prej ali slej rebootal
<CrazyLemon> tko da dont worry about it
<CrazyLemon> just go with the flow
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-01
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN FSB
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJV4d4XtHuo
<Pepelka> Makai Ocean Engineering - Ocean Thermal Energy Conversion (OTEC) plant in Hawaii - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ocean Thermal Energy Conversion (OTEC) is a process that can produce electricity by using the temperature difference between deep cold ocean water and warm t...«
<zdobersek> .vreme
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 27.4°C @01.09.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 53% severnik 0.6 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:20:10, Kulminacija: 11:00:36, Sončni zahod: 17:41:02
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 20min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> poj pa ne
<CrazyLemon> ti kr poj
<zdobersek> TI POJ
<CrazyLemon> NE BOM TI PEL!
<zdobersek> nam jst pelal!
<CrazyLemon> pol pa nič!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk1> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 31.2°C @01.09.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 33% južni veter 0.9 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:27:50, Kulminacija: 11:07:18, Sončni zahod: 17:46:47
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 18min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lies.. ni tako vroče
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 26.7°C @01.09.2015 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 54% severnik 3.4 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:27:14, Kulminacija: 11:06:45, Sončni zahod: 17:46:16
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 19min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> je vroče zunaj
<pitastrudl> nebi reku da je gih topo
<pitastrudl> :P
<pitastrudl> toplo*
<slax0r> to se ti sam zdi, ker se rastes
<slax0r> ma kdo mogoce kak dokument o temi kaj vse je treba uredit in kaksni so stroski za odprtje d.o.o. v ang. ali nem. ?
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aCA4Ns0yh0#t=39m
<Pepelka> Javor - YouTube
<Pepelka> »https://www.strava.com/activities/370668209«
<yang> lep morski pozdrav
<napsy> kje pa si?
<idioterna> v morju
<idioterna> sej je reku
<slax0r> nihce :(
<idioterna> slax0r: zal ne
<zdobersek> think of the deer!
<idioterna> zdobersek: a js
<idioterna> sej dezuje
<idioterna> deer don't go out when it's raining
<slax0r> they stay inside
<slax0r> playing video games
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> zihr moorhuhn spilajo
<idioterna> al kva je ze biu
<zdobersek> na-ah
<zdobersek> deer hunter revenge
<zdobersek> deer avenger https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deer_Avenger
<Pepelka> Deer Avenger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> napsy slovenska obala
<yang> .vreme piran
<napsy> aja
<jabuk1> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 27°C @01.09.2015 12:30 UTC.
<yang> toplo morje
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 57% jugozahodnik 5.7 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:27:54, Kulminacija: 11:07:24, Sončni zahod: 17:46:53
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 18min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> .morje
<jabuk1> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 25.6°C
<jabuk1> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 26.3°C
<jabuk1> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 26.1°C
<idioterna> kera mlakuza
<yang> 20 min sen bil v vodi
<idioterna> in?
<idioterna> jsm ponavad ene 6 ur
<idioterna> evo ga
<yang> 6 ur ne gres iz vode vn, kaj mas plavalbo kozco
<idioterna> ta je nas
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-34118105
<Pepelka> Pope on abortion: Francis relaxes forgiveness ban - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Pope Francis says Catholic priests will be allowed to forgive women who have had abortions - and the doctors who carry out the procedure.«
<idioterna> yang: ja ne, plavam pac
<idioterna> pa otroke mam ane
<idioterna> jih morm mal metat po vodi pa tko
<yang> ja hehe
<zdobersek> alpha male doing alpha male stuff
<zdobersek> ful je nas, ja
<zdobersek> dovoljuje zupnikom, da so bolj cloveski
<idioterna> se mal pa bo zahtevu da se vsi katoliki v partijo vpisejo
<idioterna> pa majo domace zivali
<idioterna> na konc bo se kontracepcijo dovolu
<zdobersek> AND THEN HE DEAD
<zdobersek> pol pa uleti ksn catholinazi, pa gre delat git revert
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sam pol ji bojo pa spet uni grafi sli na dol
<idioterna> k majo gor key performance indicatorje
<idioterna> lih sva debatirala s kolegom
<idioterna> da zdej majo najbrz ze v btc vse
<idioterna> vsaj dokler svoje valute ne zrihtajo
<zdobersek> vaticoin
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u51OxZF1ltI
<Pepelka> New Zealand ACC Ad | Fruit - E - Bars - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch the 'heatflow' one here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8zVnErdPfE«
<CrazyLemon> poštar je pršu! zamuja sam cca 6h!
<zdobersek> kaj pa nam nosi?!
<yang> postarji ne zamujajo, pridejo kadar pridejo
<zdobersek> OMG POSTMEN ARE WIZARDS
<idioterna> TIME LORDS.
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Xiaomi Plan To Release A Laptop That Runs Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VQdzBy6vX8c/xiaomi-laptop-coming-in-2016-runs-linux
<zdobersek> nobody?
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti5OaadrS9I&feature=youtu.be&t=32s
<Pepelka> Lord of the Rings - Gandalf arrives in Hobbiton - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Part of The Fellowship of the Ring when Gandalf comes once again to the Shire. This time to celebrate Bilbo's birthday.«
<yang> v pol ure je ratala plaza iz 30 na 200 ljudu
<yang> zgleda je taka ura da folk iz sluzb na plazo
<zdobersek> seven-to-three, socialism we love yee
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> ?
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 31°C @01.09.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 39% jugozahodnik 4.3 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:20:10, Kulminacija: 11:00:36, Sončni zahod: 17:41:02
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 20min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> na pecikl se mi ne da
<zdobbie> nutelle je zmanjkal
<zdobbie> kter zalosten dan
<CrazyLemon> :(
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> jsm pa lih kupu nutello
<idioterna> taljansko, v mlinotest stacuni
<idioterna> pa na peciklu sm ze bil
<Sky[x]> jst grem pa zdj na bicikel iz pisarne :)
<idioterna> srecno
<zdobbie> fuck all yall
<lynxlynxlynx> http://comediansincarsgettingcoffee.com/steve-harvey-always-do-the-banana-joke-first <-- yall
<Pepelka> Steve Harvey Always Do The Banana Joke First - Comedians In Cars Getting Coffee by Jerry Seinfeld
<Pepelka> »Jerry and Steve Harvey prowl Chicago in a '57 Chevy Bel Air convertible, enjoy some fine cigars and muse about offensive jokes and the futility of comedy class.«
<zdobbie> but but but https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=az0BJRQ1cqM
<Pepelka> Shit Steve Harvey Says - YouTube
<Pepelka> »My mom asked me about my disdain of Steve Harvey so I made this little compilation video to succinctly explain my ire. Think of it as a Powerpoint in video f...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEdU1urx8zY
<Pepelka> Self-driving golf carts - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Members of the Singapore-MIT Alliance for Research and Technology (SMART) are developing technology for self-driving vehicles that could pick you up, drive a...«
<yang> cel dan so vrteli samo dalmatinske pesmi
<yang> al je pa to nek primorski dalmatinski radio
<zdobersek> kaj pa naj
<zdobersek> vstala primorska?
<CrazyLemon> yang jah na napačni obali si bil
<idioterna> mhm, na hrvaski obali kjer sm bil js so ble 4 lustne bejbe k so spilale nek jazz
<idioterna> pa "englishman in new york" je bil vmes
<CrazyLemon> see ^
<zdobersek> Balkan, ane
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sicer niso ble nude, ampak eno sm prej vidu k se je kopala pa je bla
<idioterna> cist uredu folk
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> letos sm uresnic prvic vidu da je vec hrvatov tam
<CrazyLemon> 'tam' ?
<idioterna> pa sami mladi u glavnem
<idioterna> ja v hrvaskem nudl kempu
<CrazyLemon> sej ni sam en madona
<idioterna> ja sam zmer je blo ful mal hrvatov
<idioterna> zdele pa kr
<idioterna> a majo oni kej poletne pocitnce premaknene?
<idioterna> al majo isto k mi
<CrazyLemon> idioterna hmm a veš da nism prepričan :)
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da ene 2 tedna potem začnejo
<idioterna> Summer holiday 2015 17-06-2015 30-08-2015
<idioterna> isto k mi
<idioterna> nimajo krompirjevih pocitnc
<idioterna> sam poletne majo daljse
<CrazyLemon> Nastava počinje 7. rujna 2015. godine, a završava 10. lipnja 2016. godine:
<CrazyLemon> rujan predvidevam da je september
<idioterna> men se zdi da je ja
<idioterna> zanimiv
<zdobersek> !t hr en rujan
<zdobersek> !t cr en rujan
<CrazyLemon> doesnt work man.. Pepelka sux
<CrazyLemon> !g pepelka sux
<Pepelka> lowkey is now known as Guest82131 === lowkey is now known as ... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/05/12/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<CrazyLemon> no vsaj !g works
<Pepelka> Works - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Works
<zdobersek> !granata
<Pepelka> Ranata - The Art of Nata - Manchester, United Kingdom - Bakery ... https://www.facebook.com/ranata
<zdobersek> kekekekeke
<idioterna> rujan je neki v zvezi s seksom afaik
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/P7FkwIo.jpg
<zdobbie> TIL
<yang> ce bo hotel poslusat cel dan dalmatinske pesmi bi sel na hrvasko obalo
<upd> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-02
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN GCHQ
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> k
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobersek> kk
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> kkk
<CrazyLemon> garmin sedaj podpira strava live segments
<yang> dz0ny: query
<yang> Hm
<yang> Si.Mobil je kupil AMIS ?
<speed-> avstrijski telekom ne?
<yang> ja
<speed-> oboje
<speed-> pa vip na hrvaskem
<speed-> vse bodo meli! :)
<CrazyLemon> pa amis.hr tudi :)
<speed-> da
<speed-> kolega rekel da bodo zdruzili
<speed-> amis + simobil pa amis.hr z vip
<CrazyLemon> jp
<napsy> js, sm dobu sms :)
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDrfE9I8_hs
<Pepelka> Donald Trump Says "China" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Donald Trump says the word China over and over. Subscribe to HuffPost Movie Mashups: http://goo.gl/8Md2G8 HuffPost Movie Mashups are a collection videos cele...«
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: hahaha
<zdobbie_> IhavetohavemyChina
<zdobbie_> ... CHINAAA
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Phone Team Lead Leaves Canonical (To Save The Planet)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JSf1_o-N1Dw/ubuntu-phone-team-lead-leaves-canonical-to-save-the-planet
<yang> Ima kdo slucajno kaksno informacijo kako se lahko vlecejo posnetki dol z RTVslo portala ?
<zdobersek> nezakonito
<R33D3M33R> sup CrazyLemon?
<R33D3M33R> bolje pozno kot nikoli :D
<R33D3M33R> govorim seveda o sporočilu 25.8 :)
<zdobbie_> yea
<zdobbie_> sup CrazyLemon
<zdobbie_> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 22°C @02.09.2015 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 82% južni veter 0.5 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:21:25, Kulminacija: 11:00:17, Sončni zahod: 17:39:09
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 17min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R te je kontaktirala saša? ni ane?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ 50k is up!
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> 49.21
<zdobbie_> 50k of what
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ of pure tarmac!
<CrazyLemon> še 4km mi manjka do taužnt petsto
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: glede česa? če ni glede KDE, potem najbrž ne :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R razmišljal sem da bi meli en translation maraton v septembru
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu,kubuntu in karkoli je že
<R33D3M33R> o tem že sam dolgo razmišljam
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R no..js sm prvi!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> anyway...saši sem naročil da tebe kontaktira da pripraviš kaj je pri kubuntu še za prevest
<CrazyLemon> pa da se spiše novica etc.
<R33D3M33R> aha
<CrazyLemon> ampak saša je naredila to kar se od saše pričakuje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> aha, torej govorimo o nečem podolgovatem in okroglem? :)
<CrazyLemon> no no..ne tako o saši :D
<R33D3M33R> govorim o Å¡tevilu 0 :P
<zdobbie_> evasive maneuvers
<R33D3M33R> torej ... glede kubuntu je en problemček ...
<dz0ny> no one is using it :>
<R33D3M33R> en bug je v 15.10 pa mi ne dela skripta za statistiko
<zdobbie_> oh snap
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R greš na launchpad pa so tam z rudečo označeni nizi:D
<R33D3M33R> ok, ok, ampak ali so res vsi?
<CrazyLemon> ne! but thats ok!
<R33D3M33R> torej installer je treba nujno popraviti
<CrazyLemon> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Translation
<CrazyLemon> to je na launchpadu
<R33D3M33R> ok, tole je praktično nič ... :)
<R33D3M33R> se bo pa gotovo še kak upstream paket našel ;)
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: a boš popravil linke na 14.04.3?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ja
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ a ti uporabljaš sploh @ubuntu.si mail? a ga sploh rabiš?
<zdobbie_> ne & ne
<zdobbie_> a bi ga bos skenslu
<zdobbie_> wat een tyranny
<CrazyLemon> ja ti ga bi bom skenslal
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ti napsy ? rabiš @ubuntu.si mail?
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-eu-34128087
<Pepelka> Migrants crisis: Unease as Czech police ink numbers on skin - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Images of Czech police writing numbers on migrants' hands are an uncomfortable reminder of a different era, reports the BBC's Rob Cameron in Prague.«
<CrazyLemon> sam trije smo redni uporabniki ..saša pa občasno uporablja
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ torej delete?
<zdobbie_> I prefer backspace
<CrazyLemon> i'll take that as a yes
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kaj men ga pa nebi ponudil
<pitastrudl> :(
 * pitastrudl se gre jokat
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nope..sej nimaš nič z ubuntu.si :D
<pitastrudl> sem v sloveniji in uporalbljam ubuntu
<pitastrudl> id say im set for dat email
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl to ni pogoj za ubuntu.si mail :D
<pitastrudl> haha :D
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R tvoj password je weak :p
<CrazyLemon> sam 8 znakov :/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ima že boljši pass..11 znakov
 * CrazyLemon je pa itak awesome..16 chars
<pitastrudl> pa Å¡e to je 1234567891234567
<pitastrudl> :-D
<CrazyLemon> to je awesome pass
<upd> _UPD1989robert1989UPD_ tak pa moja zgledajo
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> notbad i guess
<upd> z velko pa z malo pa Å¡tevilke, pa Å¡e en special char
<pitastrudl> js mam random generirana pa v keepass vse
<upd> tako naj bi bilo najbol varno
<pitastrudl> 2lazy2remember
<R33D3M33R> moj pass je random generiran tako da se ne ravno sekiram ...
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R Andrej85 ni ravno random :P
<zdobbie_>  can be
<R33D3M33R> nisem rekel, da je v celoti random :P
<R33D3M33R> bom nekoč presedlal na 16 ...
<R33D3M33R> že če 2x kopiram isti string sem rešen :P
<pitastrudl> haha
<dz0ny> .yt klanga gostan
<jabuk1> Gostan - Klanga (De Hofnar Remix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VREoSPYVsYs
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a org ma 10 all 100 mailov free?
<dz0ny> yang: https://github.com/last-box/LookingGlass
<Pepelka> last-box/LookingGlass · GitHub
<Pepelka> »LookingGlass - Tor based forward secret email for Raspberry Pi«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny trenutno 0
<CrazyLemon> počasi so zmanjšali
<CrazyLemon> z 100 na 50.. nato na 20
<CrazyLemon> nato na 10
<CrazyLemon> in potem so ukinli
<dz0ny> aha ok, na rt mamo 10
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny na ubuntu.si je 50 se mi zdi :)
<CrazyLemon> ali 20
<dz0ny> cist vanity maili to
<yang> Mislim da ne vejo kaj je Looking glass
<dz0ny> Through a looking glass :)
<yang> zadeva bi lahko imela drugacno ime
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Looking_Glass_server
<Pepelka> Looking Glass server - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> idioterna: Kako se ti obnese RPI-2 ?
<idioterna> za kero stvar
<idioterna> 6 jih mam doma
<yang> Sem mislu, da bi mel XBMC gor, sam glede na to, da tudi bere iz SD kartice, pomoje ne bi delovalo hitreje kot RPI-A
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> valda xbmc ne bere s sd kartice
<idioterna> sej mas network
<yang> ne, jaz mam fajle na kartici
<idioterna> ja ne jih met na kartici
<idioterna> halo
<yang> sem gledal utilite2
<yang> k ma SSD disk
<yang> sam ni naprodaj na amazonu
<idioterna> brezveze
<idioterna> network mas
<yang> a pol mas prek NFSja to
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Lana Del Rey - High By The Beach. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnxpHIl5Ynw
<idioterna> yang: al pa sambe
<idioterna> al pa ssh
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-03
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> ha! dons sm pa prvi
<zdobersek> hah
<slax0r> jutro
<yang> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/texas-teen-shot-death-selfies-gun-article-1.2345108
<Pepelka> Texas teen shot to death while taking selfies with a gun - NY Daily News
<Pepelka> »Deleon Alonso Smith, a 19-year-old father of two, was reportedly fooling around with the loaded weapon when it went off Tuesday afternoon.«
<idioterna> http://www.fayobserver.com/news/local/nc-law-teens-who-take-nude-selfie-photos-face-adult/article_ce750e51-d9ae-54ac-8141-8bc29571697a.html
<Pepelka> NC Law: Teens who take nude selfie photos face adult sex charges - Fayetteville Observer: Local News
<Pepelka> »After a 16-year-old Fayetteville girl made a sexually explicit nude photo of herself for her boyfriend last fall, the Cumberland County Sheriff's Office concluded that she committed two felony sex crimes against herself and arrested her in February.«
<pitastrudl> američani pač
<pitastrudl> nič presenetljivega
<CrazyLemon> come on.. sherrif of CUMberland and no sex pics? BUUUUUUUUUUUUU!
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> too jutr dž
<idioterna> sej ze ucer pa dons je bil dz
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> včeraj je bilo 32
<CrazyLemon> tko da..that doesnt count
<dz0ny> #romeisburning
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/GvjpmBh.png
<CrazyLemon> #itsnot
<zdobersek> #ichecked
<zdobersek> he's cool, he's using GNOME
<zdobersek> dz0ny: DOES QWERTY LIVE !??!!?!
<dz0ny> just #romeisburning
<zdobersek> YOU'RE FPHLUIRED
<dz0ny> kde http://i.imgur.com/X7Hu2D2.png
 * dz0ny so sad
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20°C @03.09.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 70% severnik 0.8 m/s oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:25:54, Kulminacija: 11:02:58, Sončni zahod: 17:40:01
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 14min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.2°C @03.09.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 43% južni veter 3.5 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:29:40, Kulminacija: 11:06:06, Sončni zahod: 17:42:33
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 12min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 19.2°C @03.09.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 74%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:26:16, Kulminacija: 11:02:50, Sončni zahod: 17:39:23
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 13min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> noice
<zdobersek> .vreme Rogla
<jabuk1> ARSO: Zgornja Kapla (723.4m): 16.4°C @03.09.2015 9:10 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 77% severovzhodnik 2 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:22:05, Kulminacija: 10:59:38, Sončni zahod: 17:37:10
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 15min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> that's not good enough!
<yang> zdobersek: a si ti pod roglo doma ?
<yang> v zrecah ?
<zdobersek> technically speaking, da
<zdobersek> ne
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Oprah/status/638845471059013632
<Pepelka> Oprah Winfrey auf Twitter: "Test driving my new Tesla with dealer Dan. Love it!! https://t.co/LHLroJ6Acl"
<CrazyLemon> even oprah loves it!
<yang> jaz nisem mogel verjeti kako razpotegnjena vas so zrece, mislim vas-skoraj mesto
<zdobersek> she has her own dealer
<CrazyLemon> you dont
<CrazyLemon> ?
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/yC2r5B9.jpg
<slax0r> he ded
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> noice
<zdobersek> yeee he ded now
<Matthai>  any idea kako iz psql izpisa odstranim nenznane UTF-8 znake?
<dz0ny> unicodedata.normalize(
<dz0ny>         'NFKD',
<dz0ny>         moj_string
<dz0ny>     ).encode('ASCII', 'ignore')
<dz0ny> Matthai: https://github.com/mopidy/mopidy-youtube/blob/develop/mopidy_youtube/backend.py#L35
<Pepelka> mopidy-youtube/backend.py at develop · mopidy/mopidy-youtube · GitHub
<Pepelka> »mopidy-youtube - Mopidy extension for playing music from YouTube«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/09/sebastjan_erlah_sds.aspx
<Pepelka> Sebastjan Erlah zaradi sovražnih tvitov izključen iz SDS | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Občinski odbor stranke SDS iz Tržiča je zaradi sovražnih zapisov na Twitterju o beguncih iz svojih vrst izključila člana Sebastjana Erlaha.«
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<yang> CrazyLemon: glej, vsak ima pravico do svojega mnenja, ce nekdo ne mara beguncev ali XY lahko to izrazi, drugace pa je diktatura, ce ne smes svojega mnenja povedati
<yang> To, da morajo sedaj kar naenkrat vsi lepo pisati o beguncih je bedarija
<CrazyLemon> yang eno je če poveš 'ne maram beguncev' drugo je da poveš 'moramo jih postrelit' :)
<CrazyLemon> yang povej enmu politiku da bi ga ustrelil.. in nato povej da imaš pravico do svojega mnenja :)
<yang> :)
<yang> sem gledal vcraj kaj recimo govori Trump tam v Ameriki
<yang> on bi vse Imigrante deportiral
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fVX9APxVls
<Pepelka> Bill O’Reilly Confronts Donald Trump Over Kicking Out Immigrants: Isn’t There a ‘Better Way’? - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Bill O’Reilly tonight pressed Donald Trump on whether he would seriously order all illegal immigrant families to be rounded up and kicked out of the country....«
<zdobersek> a Melanio tud :'/
<CrazyLemon> she's too old anyway!
<yang> Melany
<zdobersek> Melania
<zdobersek> uopce te ne zanimajo pomembne stvari.
<yang> Hecno mi je, ko pri nas v tabloidih sta ze na naslovnicah "predsedniski par" :)
<zdobersek> ganz spass
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/dn3ICNS.jpg 280 miljonov let stara sol, rok uporabe do 2018
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<Matthai> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t652301?nocache=1
<Pepelka> Unicode decode @ Slo-Tech
<Matthai> any help?
<lynxlynxlynx> Matthai: jst ponavadi uporabljam recode
<lynxlynxlynx> je Å¡e neki na c*, samo mi convert hodi po glavi, ki je pa od imagemagick
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, iconv
<Matthai> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t652301/p4887573#p4887573
<Pepelka> Unicode decode @ Slo-Tech
<Matthai> recode ne dela
<Matthai> icon tudi ne
<Matthai> iconv
<lynxlynxlynx> pol pa pobriš tisti del
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 23°C @03.09.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 62% severnik 0.3 m/s oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:25:54, Kulminacija: 11:02:58, Sončni zahod: 17:40:01
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 14min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<anny_> dan
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> kako
 * anny_ se počuti ponosno
<anny_> uspelo mi je usposobiti 10+ let star prenosnik
<yang> o anny_ zivjo
<yang> in bravo
 * anny_ bows
<yang> ce je 10+ let star, bi bilo istocasno pametno scistiti prah ki se je nabral v njem, da ti bo se 10 let lahko deloval...
<anny_> z izjemo touchpada, kjer je v lubuntu bug
<anny_> yang, za to bodo poskrbeli drugi
<yang> ja, le daj ga ocistit
<yang> drugace se pregreje in crkne
<anny_> to je delal do sedaj
<anny_> naložila sem, kar predlaga ta tip in temperatura je padla za 20°C
<anny_> http://itsfoss.com/reduce-overheating-laptops-linux/
<Pepelka> Most Effective Ways To Reduce Laptop Overheating In Linux
<Pepelka> »Most effective tools and tricks that will guaranteed reduce the overheating in Linux laptops.«
<yang> svinjarija se prime komponent znotraj, ventilatorja itd. in potem se vse skupaj pregreje
<anny_> ne, tu je že samo ohišje problem
<anny_> kovinsko in relativno majhna površina
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzrI8BeOw_0
<Pepelka> World Record Free Solo - Insane Slacklining! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »on August 2nd 2015 Spencer Seabrooke set out to break the world record for the longest free solo slackline ever. He shattered the previous record by 7 meters...«
<CrazyLemon> this guy is insane ^
<lynxlynxlynx> vs http://www.vox.com/maps/2015/9/2/9251241/cat-map-japan-hiroshima ?
<Pepelka> Japan just created a Google Street View for cats - Vox
<Pepelka> »Why haven't there been cat's-eye view maps until now? Blame Big Bird.«
<CrazyLemon> https://onlinelabs.science/2015-09-03_1726.png
<CrazyLemon> thats a good business model ^
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tale popcorn sux..
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne updejtajo zadev
<CrazyLemon> oziroma tale TVapi sux
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm
<dz0ny> jaz ka kat.cr skopiram link in redvajam :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak to ni point popcorntimea :D
<dz0ny> true :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny gledal Narcos?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: yes
<dz0ny> Deutschland 83 is better
<dz0ny> .yt Deutschland 83
<jabuk1> DEUTSCHLAND 83  Season 1 TRAILER (2015) New Series https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4WIfrO0aig
<dz0ny> v bistvu z narcos dlje od 3. delani nisme prišel
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: boljši spot https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1fkMI6NuKE
<Pepelka> Deutschland 83 - Season 1 Premiere - Official TV Spot [HD] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Set in a divided Germany in 1983, during a peak period for Cold War tensions between East and West. Martin Rauch, a wide-eyed 24-year-old East German soldier...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh..its deutsch
<CrazyLemon> Ponudba za bonus prostor za shranjevanje, ki bo potekla, je:Unknown promotion – 10G
<CrazyLemon> Ponudba bo potekla:Oct 3 2015
<CrazyLemon> why google why
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie si gledal vuelto?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kaj sem zamudil?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie mezgeč je lame bil
<zdobbie> a je degenkolba depilotiru
<CrazyLemon> če bi šprintal bi zmagal.. tako pa je samo gledal kje je tist a-hole degenkolb
<CrazyLemon> in gledal kako drugi Å¡printajo
<zdobbie> _team_sports
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/FualGKTMbs0?t=2m21s
<Pepelka> La Vuelta 2015 - Stage 12 - [LAST 2 KM] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Follow me on Twitter to stay updated : https://twitter.com/Tizucumacu Escaldes-Engordany (Andorra) - Lleida 173 KM Escaldes-Engordany (Andorra) - Lleida 173 ...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<CrazyLemon> lej ga!
<CrazyLemon> exactly..team sport.. and team wants to win
<jabuk1> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2U1L2NvbGJlcnRyZXBvLjVjNmYxLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/710824a0/764/colbert-report.jpg
<zdobbie> uffff
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ne boj, v tej situaciji ne bi zmagu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie itak da bi..100m je mel do cilja
<CrazyLemon> pa prednost!
<CrazyLemon> in imel je več možnosti za zmago kot tist a-hole
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ce je prsu na celo grupe pr 500m do konca!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> okrog 300m
<zdobbie> dej ne bluzi https://youtu.be/FualGKTMbs0?t=2m4s
<Pepelka> La Vuelta 2015 - Stage 12 - [LAST 2 KM] - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> 2:28
<Pepelka> »Follow me on Twitter to stay updated : https://twitter.com/Tizucumacu Escaldes-Engordany (Andorra) - Lleida 173 KM Escaldes-Engordany (Andorra) - Lleida 173 ...«
<CrazyLemon> glej 2:28
<zdobbie> 2:05
<zdobbie> pride na celo
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak ni Å¡printal
<CrazyLemon> sam oziral se je okrog sebe
<zdobbie> suuuure
<zdobbie> looks like a fucking sprint to me
<CrazyLemon> kaj je potem pri 2:20?
<CrazyLemon> če je šprintal zakaj ni v ospredju?
<zdobbie> za ubeznikoma je
<zdobbie> gleda, kje je Degenkolb
<zdobbie> ki je pa takrat na drugi strani cestse
<zdobbie> ceste
<CrazyLemon> sej
<zdobbie> hja, miscommunication
<CrazyLemon> in ni šprintal, ker če bi ne bi mel časa gledat kje je degenkolb
<zdobbie> ni pa treba zdej sanjat, da bi zmagu, ce bi se naprej sprintu
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi..mogoče ne bi
<CrazyLemon> ampak bi bil 100% boljši kot degenkolb
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: loh en jezen email napises
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie its pointless
<zdobbie> poj se pa ne jez
<CrazyLemon> ti si jez!
<zdobbie> ti si pa veverica!
<CrazyLemon> works for me..veverice so kjut pa zihr bl tasty kot jez
<zdobbie> danes je bla ena mrtva na cesti
<pitastrudl> 14h
<pitastrudl> izmozgan do zadnjega kančka energije
<pitastrudl> rip
<dz0ny> what were you doing?
<zdobbie> CAPITALISM
<pitastrudl> AAAAA
<pitastrudl> mah arhiviru sm a shitton of paper v fascikle pol sm pa v windows domeno dodajal nove uporabnike pa v exchange sm mogu dodat mailboxe
<pitastrudl> pa pol Å¡e konfigurirat sip za vsakega
<pitastrudl> pač počas je šlo da nism kej zafuku
<pitastrudl> se je splačalo k je pol vse delal v prvo
<dz0ny> poor mouse :)
<pitastrudl> ikr
<zdobbie> .plosk
<jabuk1> http://i.imgur.com/Yih2Lcg.gif
<pitastrudl> ty
<Sky[x]> Obveščamo vas, da bo bonus prostor za shranjevanje v storitvi Google Drive potekel Oct 3 2015. V času, ko se to bonus obdobje izteka, lahko še vedno kupite dodaten prostor za shranjevanje.
<Sky[x]> a to je res? :>
<pitastrudl> wat
<jabuk1> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<dz0ny> google never lies
<CrazyLemon> lol..14h papirjev pa klikanja pa izmozgan
<CrazyLemon> poor kid doesnt know how work looks like :D
<pitastrudl> z 6 ur spanca mi ni blo glih fajn delat 14h :P
<pitastrudl> 3 pisarne so tam, moram skakat gor pa dol, iskat papirje, nest/iskat papirje po kopru
<pitastrudl> ajde ni fizično delo sam vseen 14h ni mal
<pitastrudl> če bi bil vsaj naspan se nebi pritoževal :)
<CrazyLemon> bužček :D
<pitastrudl> i cri
<pitastrudl> hold me pls
<lynxlynxlynx> pitastrudl: http://imgur.com/gallery/KFvf1Rx
<Pepelka> A working class hero is nothing to be - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Toilet paper is for sissies«
<pitastrudl> lel
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-04
<zdobersek> kk
<netkat> k
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> fcking xml
<zdobersek> <why>?</why>
<zdobersek> did ya fail to parse that or what
<idioterna> mogoce ma sax parser pa se ni koncal
<zdobersek> tyt
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> lp
<pitastrudl> quassel webserver uporabla nodejs
<pitastrudl> nodejs poje 200mb rama pol ga pa oom ubije
<pitastrudl> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<pitastrudl> [Fri Sep  4 09:00:56 2015] Out of memory: Kill process 31854 (node) score 262 or sacrifice child
<pitastrudl> [Fri Sep  4 09:00:56 2015] Killed process 31854 (node) total-vm:1198788kB, anon-rss:248828kB, file-rss:420kB+
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: just use weechat
<pitastrudl> how about no
<dz0ny> why not?
<dz0ny> resno
<pitastrudl> všeč mi je quassel
<dz0ny> no pol uporabi weechat/irssi/znc kot bouncer
<dz0ny> also wtf are they doing
<pitastrudl> wat
<dz0ny> 35mb pokur jabuk1
<pitastrudl> lol
<dz0ny> pa je tud nodejs
<jabuk1> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<pitastrudl> ja ta nodejs ma baje kr tek za RAM
<zdobersek> v8 bitchez
<dz0ny> ja ma
<dz0ny> sam ne spet tolk za tko preprosto zadevo :)
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: wait what to ni spisan v nodejs
<dz0ny> pač pa c++
<zdobersek> EXPLAINS EVERYTHING
<Guest93838> re
<dz0ny> plugini so lahko v nodejs
<dz0ny> :)
<pitastrudl> dz0ny: aha
<CrazyLemon> just dump that sh1t
<CrazyLemon> dej gor znc pa uporabljaj quassel na odjemalcu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/whitetrash/videos/10150340569114178/
<Pepelka> WhiteTrash | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Video Of The Day«
<CrazyLemon> awesome :D
<zdobersek> diskstep
<Matthai> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEjn2itKlgM
<Pepelka> KLEMEN KLEMEN - VELIK PROBLEM, Live - YouTube
<Pepelka> »KLEMEN KLEMEN & PLAYBACKERS & DJ SSF -- VELIK PROBLEM, Live, Izštekani Jureta Longyke; val 202, studio 14 Radia Slovenija, 9. 12. 2011; Playbackers: Miha Šai...«
<zdobersek> tega tipa sem srecu na Mrzli gori
<zdobersek> dol se je spuscu, ko sma s fotrom gor rila
<zdobersek> sicer sva sele v knjgi vidla, ko se je vpisu
<CrazyLemon> a je bilo mrzlo?
<zdobersek> ne, jebeno
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense
<zdobersek> ke je treba plezat
<zdobersek> zato je mrzla, ker se skoz za mrzlo kamenje drzis
<CrazyLemon> zakaj raje ne ostaneš na kolesu? tam sploh ni potrebno plezat pa tudi mrzlega kamenja ni
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: you'd be surprised https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAdnx_4A2G8
<Pepelka> Un ciclist cade in prapastie Turul Frantei 2008 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »John Lee Augustyn http://flittin.blogspot.com/ cade in prapastie dupa ce cucereste cel mai inalt varf din Turul Frantei«
<CrazyLemon> poor john
<CrazyLemon> he never climbed again
<zdobersek> john-lee
<zdobersek> or descended!
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> http://cybermashup.com/2015/08/25/how-to-crack-ubuntu-disk-encryption-and-passwords/
<Pepelka> How to crack Ubuntu encryption and passwords | CyberSmashup
<Pepelka> »During Positive Hack Days V, I made a fast track presentation about eCryptfs and password cracking. The idea came to me after using one feature of Ubuntu which consists in encrypting the home folde...«
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<jabuk1> V nedeljo dopoldne bodo padavine v glavnem ponehale, popoldne se bo pričelo jasniti. Zapihal bo severovzhodnik, na Primorskem šibka burja. V ponedeljek bo večinoma sončno, zjutraj in dopoldne bo po nižinah megla ali nizka oblačnost. Popoldne bodo posamezne krajevne plohe. Sveže bo.
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk1> Danes bo pretežno oblačno s krajevnimi plohami in nevihtami, ki jih bo več v zahodni polovici države. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 16 do 22, ob morju okoli 26 stopinj C.
<jabuk1> Ponoči in zjutraj bo oblačno s padavinami in nevihtami, krajevno bodo možni močnejši nalivi.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo večinoma oblačno z občasnimi padavinami, na zahodu bodo še nevihte. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 12 do 16, ob morju do 18, najvišje dnevne od 14 do 18, ob morju okoli 23 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> wth android.. pravi da wifi running for 3d 20h pa Å¡e neki minut
<CrazyLemon> kar sploh ni res!
<zdobersek> so sue google, maybe?
<CrazyLemon> google is ok.. android is not that ok
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk1> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> watteef
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon a maš scanning always avaliable
<pitastrudl> pizda rab ta pošta cajta, 31.8 procesirana v hamburgu a še ni pršla do naslovnika
<pitastrudl> poslano 27.8
<pitastrudl> 5-7 dni
<pitastrudl> nevem če to vključuje vse dni al samo delovne dni
<zdobersek> odvisno, kolk si placal
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nope
<CrazyLemon> hm.. zdaj vidim da je ON scanning
<CrazyLemon> čeprav vem da sm ga izključil
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<pitastrudl> zdobersek tko 3€? lol
<pitastrudl> se mi zdi
<pitastrudl> čak
<pitastrudl> 3.5€
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon must be nsa
<zdobersek> boi wat
<zdobersek> boi what u complainin bout
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20°C @04.09.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 77% vzhodnik 2.8 m/s oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:27:09, Kulminacija: 11:02:38, Sončni zahod: 17:38:07
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 10min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> helikopter kroži nad glavo
<CrazyLemon> lol..baje išče begunce
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e to mi manjka..da v vrtu najdem nekaj deset sircev
<CrazyLemon> Pogrešane osebe
<CrazyLemon> 4.9.2015 15:40
<CrazyLemon> KOPER
<CrazyLemon> Iskalna akcija.
<yang> Lahko si dobrega srca in jih nastanis v sobi za goste
<zdobersek> taksno Slovenijo imam rad, k gre pogresance begunce iskat
<CrazyLemon> yang torej bodo tudi pri tebi prespali na kavču?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.regionalobala.si/novica/nenavaden-dogodek-mimo-pirana-je-priplavala-divja-svinja
<Pepelka> NENAVADEN DOGODEK: Mimo Pirana je priplavala divja svinja
<Pepelka> »Nekaj minut po 11. uri nas je bralec obvestil o nenavadni novici, in sicer, da mimo Pirana plava...«
<CrazyLemon> ni pravice na tem svetu
<CrazyLemon> ko pridejo italijani in se kopajo ter sprehajajo noben nič
<CrazyLemon> pride ena divja svinja in jo takoj ubijejo
<zdobbie> maboi barry http://i.imgur.com/G5DFGNy.jpg
<CrazyLemon> junkies!
<pitastrudl> woop woop
<pitastrudl> arhiiiv arhiiiv arhiiiiiiiv
<pitastrudl> teh papirjev ni konca
<pitastrudl> :D
<dz0ny> burn them
<CrazyLemon> Make fake calls
<CrazyLemon> You can simulate an incoming call when you want to get
<CrazyLemon> out of meetings or unwanted conversations
<CrazyLemon> tale samsung pa misli na vse
<yang> Svinja sla med ljudi iskati pomoc in lovci so bili tako prijazni da so jo kar ustrelili za golaz
<zdobbie> a bo su Elliot naslednjo sezono koncn na USB kljucke
<zdobbie> ffs
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk1> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk1> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> ke
<pitastrudl> dz0ny if only
<pitastrudl> morjo met arhivirane papirje 10 let v primeru inšpekcije
<pitastrudl> računi da na dan se sprinta dovolj papirjev za en fascikel
<pitastrudl> povprečno
<pitastrudl> se mi zdi
<netkat> zdobbie, morda bo najprej upgrejdal drupal http://www.usanetwork.com/CHANGELOG.txt
<zdobbie> oy vey
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> clamav
<pitastrudl> nevem kje sem staknil ta antivirus na ubuntu strežniku
<pitastrudl> možno da z inštalacijo maila
<pitastrudl> huh
<CrazyLemon> uhuh
<zdobbie> huhuh
<pitastrudl> nvm, sem disejblal
<zdobbie> wat een guts
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-05
<zdobbie> jutro
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: u late mon
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> haha
<zdobersek> hahaha
<slax0r> jutro
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CvAMHF2O0Y
<Pepelka> 13 BESED - YouTube
<Pepelka> »odlomek iz šova ZapufanPikaSn«
<zdobersek> klemen klemen je ocitno mel 2 mesca nazaj infarkt
<zdobersek> ne vem, ce sem tega klemna klemna srecu na mrzli gori
<zdobersek> u better
<CrazyLemon> or what?!?
<CrazyLemon> ...
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> REVOLUTION
<CrazyLemon> is your solution?!
<zdobersek> OUR
<CrazyLemon> your*
<zdobersek> your?
<zdobersek> u revolutioning too??
<CrazyLemon> why not..i dont have anything better to do on this cloudy saturday
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> kako odprem ipv6:port v browserju? :D
<idioterna> http://[ipv6ip]:port/
<CrazyLemon> right..ty
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faG8RiaANek
<Pepelka> Alabama Shakes - Sound & Color (Official Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »From the new album "Sound & Color" available now. iTunes: http://smarturl.it/shakes-scitunes Amazon: http://smarturl.it/shakes-scamazon Alabama Shakes store:...«
<zdobbie> YEA
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ! revolution has begun!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: shieeeeeett
<zdobbie> wait
<zdobbie> it's over?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie its over yea
<zdobbie> is it done?
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> good job everyone!
<zdobbie> yeee, the sirens blew for the new era
<zdobbie> is all good now
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> jsm se pa ustrasu da je spet tito umru
<CrazyLemon> no worries.. tito is alive and well
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon daj mi op
<pitastrudl> prosim
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl why
<idioterna> Op me coz i'm lame!
<CrazyLemon> well when you say it like that
<idioterna> k da sm eggdrop :)
<zdobbie> Op me coz i'm lame!
<CrazyLemon> liar..you are zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> you cant be lame!
<zdobbie> Op me coz i'm male!
<CrazyLemon> relax man..you are being lame
<zdobbie> Op me coz i'm lame!
<CrazyLemon> stop being lame!
<zdobbie> Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 15.10 aka Wily Werewolfie | Tame your lame!
<Pepelka> Pogosta vprašanja | Ubuntu Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Kako začeti z Ubuntujem? Priročniki za Ubuntu so bili napisani z namenom, da bi novim uporabnikom pomagali začeti uporabljati Ubuntu. Njihov cilj je pokri«
<zdobbie> hum
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 15.10 aka Wily Werewolfie | Tame your lame!
<pitastrudl> ty
 * pitastrudl sets ban *!*@*!*
<CrazyLemon> syntax error
<zdobbie> ooh, a revolution!
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> maan.. tale openwrt mi ni preveč všeč
<CrazyLemon> takoj ko downloadaš s hitrostjo več kot 1MBps
<CrazyLemon> me diskonekta
<CrazyLemon> 14:37:22 2015 daemon.info pppd[10034]: Connect time 0.7 minutes.   14:37:25 2015 daemon.info pppd[10034]: Connect time 0.7 minutes. 14:39:45 2015 daemon.info pppd[10034]: Connect time 1.9 minutes.
<CrazyLemon> and so on
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobbie> imo it's the op
<CrazyLemon> its lame i know
<zdobbie> http://imgur.com/f8kkfGU
<Pepelka> me irl - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<pitastrudl> hue
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie thats not you..thats mr. robot
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: SURPRISE!!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you bought me a nutella cake?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: no, but we might let you into fsociety!
<pitastrudl> nein
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie but i'm already there?
<zdobbie> well you gut kicked out 5min ago
<zdobbie> u idiot
<CrazyLemon> [14:42:10] * Now talking on #fsociety
<zdobbie> mr. idiot
<zdobbie> not my fsociety!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie but i'm only one there ...
<CrazyLemon> +the
<dz0ny> pro http://i.imgur.com/AgoMTJr.gifv
<CrazyLemon> mhm..
<CrazyLemon> OLD!
<pitastrudl> i never so it
<pitastrudl> so i invalidate your statement
<dz0ny> http://www.serverwatch.com/server-trends/mark-shuttleworth-details-ubuntu-15.10-highlights-video.html
<Pepelka> Mark Shuttleworth Details Ubuntu 15.10 Highlights [VIDEO]
<Pepelka> »Shuttleworth explains how the .deb packaging format remains in place, even in a world where Ubuntu is embracing Snappy.«
<zdobbie> wily werewolfie!
<dz0ny> new actor in GOT
<zdobbie> lel, I need flash? hah
<CrazyLemon> no you dont need flash
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/viyyGn9.png
<CrazyLemon> what in the world
<CrazyLemon> nautilus has a builtin shell?
<pitastrudl> onetab ftw
<pitastrudl> dz0ny http://i.imgur.com/woTuXJS.png
<pitastrudl> :-D
<dz0ny> jezus
<pitastrudl> sm meu čez 4k+ samo sem moral spraznit ker se včasih ni hotel naložiti
<pitastrudl> čudno da še dela plugin ko ni bil več k en let updejtan
<pitastrudl> tab suspender je tut dobr
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl si slišal kdaj za bookmarks?
<pitastrudl> sem ja
<pitastrudl> zelo neproduktivni se mi zdijo
<pitastrudl> :-D
<pitastrudl> ne sej ne
<CrazyLemon> samo če si jih ne znaš lepo popredalčkat :)
<pitastrudl> res se mi da predalčkat 1900 tabov
<CrazyLemon> bl neproduktivno je met 1900tabov
<CrazyLemon> :)
<pitastrudl> sej ne delam nič produktivnega doma na kompu tko da meh
<pitastrudl> :D
<dz0ny> all that p0rn
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<pitastrudl> more like reddit threads
<RosaBianca> oh noes
<RosaBianca> ze flames
<pitastrudl> wat
<CrazyLemon> he is a she!
<jabuk1> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<CrazyLemon> i knew it!
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<pitastrudl> pong
<dz0ny> http://0pointer.net/blog/revisiting-how-we-put-together-linux-systems.html
<Pepelka> Revisiting How We Put Together Linux Systems
<Pepelka> »Posts and writings by Lennart Poettering«
<dz0ny> Troooooooooool
<CrazyLemon> tl;dr
<RosaBianca> d is for dank
<RosaBian_> I SAID
<RosaBian_> D IS FOR DANK
<RosaBianca> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpt0tn1-54k
<Pepelka> The Lobster | Trailer | Film4 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Dogtooth director Yorgos Lanthimos directs an unconventional love story set in a dystopian future starring Colin Farrell, Rachel Weisz, Ben Whishaw and John ...«
<msevph> Ej a kdo ve kaj je fora teh usb gps dongleov
<msevph> A je fora da sam nmea outputtajo prek internega usb serial komverterja
<pitastrudl> msevph wut
<msevph> Lol
<msevph> Pac a majo gps usb dongli ksne posebne driverje
<msevph> Al gre sam za princip usb2serial adapterja
<dz0ny> its called serial communication
<dz0ny> sam nmea standard zahteva da se podatki pošiljajo kot asci preko serijske komunikacije
<msevph> Ja sj to
<msevph> Seprav si loh sam naredim to
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> lahko tud simuliraš z enim 8bitnim
<dz0ny> chipom
<msevph> A misls arduinotom
<dz0ny> recmo
<dz0ny> al pa kr direkt z pc
<msevph> K mam en gpa modulck k se mi vala
<msevph> Pa bi lahko laptopu dodal gps
<msevph> Sam en cp2102 bi za 3usd uzeu na ebayu pa ga dal vmes :)
<msevph> Gps*
<dz0ny> kr ti pase
<dz0ny> ce se ti vala kak atmega
<dz0ny> pa lahko nardis sw usb
<dz0ny> https://www.obdev.at/products/vusb/index.html
<Pepelka> V-USB - A Firmware-Only USB Driver for Atmel AVR Microcontrollers
<dz0ny> ce se nis vidu
<msevph> Uuu to pa se nism vidu
<msevph> Zanimivo hvala dzony
<msevph> A se kdo od vs z xplaneom igra
#ubuntu-si 2015-09-06
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> ha!
<pitastrudl> first!!!!
<anny_> sonček je in nisem skuštrana :)
 * CrazyLemon skuštra anny_ 
 * anny_ lepo pogleda CrazyLemon
<yang> anny_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=56&v=28Df2A3iRGU
<Pepelka> Vodicar - Bychkova, SLO | 2015 World 10D R1 R | DanceSport Total - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Vodicar - Bychkova, SLO | 2015 World 10D R1 R World DanceSport Federation SUBSCRIBE: http://bit.ly/J1Q1Wy Miha Vodicar - Nadiya Bychkova, SLO, dance the Rumb...«
<CrazyLemon> ツ
<anny_> yang, si bil tam?
<yang> Bitch-kova
<anny_> ah daj no
<yang> ne nisem, prebral sem na rtvjevi strani
<anny_> molkova je pa ...molk?
<anny_> :)
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/druzabna-kronika/video-miha-vodicar-in-nadyia-bychkova-ponovno-na-vrhu/373340
<Pepelka> Video: Miha Vodičar in Nadyia Bychkova ponovno na vrhu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Najbolj znana slovenska plesalca Miha Vodičar in Nadyia Bychkova sta ubranila naslov svetovnih prvakov v kombinaciji desetih plesov.«
<anny_> zelo doba sta
<anny_> *dobra
<yang> dobra sta, svetovna prvaka
<anny_> ko enkrat tako obvladaš telo...hm
<anny_> ko bo /me velika...
<yang> trening trening
<yang> to telo trenirajo po cele dneve pa fitnese
<anny_> ona je na utežeh
<anny_> nimaš takih nog samo od plesa
<yang> pac tipicna ukrajinka, lustna baba
<CrazyLemon> mm nadya
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Lost Lander - Gemini. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKrwHkJ6RZA
<yang> jst sem ze klepetal z njo , enkrat sem jo srecal v mcdonaldsu
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi enkrat klepetal z nadyo.. napisal sem ji 'take of your clothes' ...ona pa 'no.. tip me' :/
<yang> :)
<anny_> CrazyLemon, to je bila druga nadya
<CrazyLemon> anny_ a misliš da je ta bl prijazna?
<anny_> odvisno od tip-a :D
<CrazyLemon> good point
<anny_> od višine tip-a
<anny_> :P
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu želiš povedat
<CrazyLemon> its not her..its me
<anny_> točno
<CrazyLemon> hvala ker si mi zbila ego v nulo :(
<yang> CrazyLemon: ce mas lamborghinija tko kt Rajko, pol ni problem
<anny_> aha
<yang> alpa vsaj kaksen bicikel iz ogljikovih vlaken v tvojem primeru :)
<anny_> samo ona mora biti tudi posebne vrste p-tička
<yang> kukr sem jaz spomnim je delovala prijazno
<yang> ni bla neki naduta
 * anny_ poboža CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> anny_ prepozno.. odhajam
<CrazyLemon> daleč stran
<anny_> uaaaa!
<CrazyLemon> no niti ne daleč.. do izole nato pa s kolesom naprej
<anny_> *ukradu je bicikel, sfriziro ga je mal...*
<CrazyLemon> arivederći
<CrazyLemon> anny_ <3
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny_> srečno pot
<anny_> <3
<yang> https://www.google.si/search?q=nadyia+bychkova&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAWoVChMIqrrKjLzixwIVSDsUCh0gNAOu&biw=1280&bih=899
<Pepelka> nadyia bychkova - Iskanje Google
<yang> ah
<yang> kdor uporablja FB mu bo mogoce tole prav prislo https://fstoppers.com/wedding/how-size-your-images-so-they-show-their-best-facebook-2993
<Pepelka> How To Size Your Images So They Show Their Best on Facebook | Fstoppers
<Pepelka> »Just about every day I read a comment from a photographer complaining about Facebook making their images look terrible. There are hundreds of websites that have done tests and posted results to show what they feel is the best resolution to post your images to Facebook. Rather than run a bunch of tests I am going to keep things simple and tell you exactly what has worked well for me.«
<anny_> hvala, zelo uporabno
<yang> nzk
<idioterna> js grem tut s kolesom
<anny_> jaz pa s peš hondo :)
<idioterna> srecno
<anny_> srečno pot
<idioterna> zdej mam hitr internet, loh uploadam
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aCA4Ns0yh0
<Pepelka> Javor - YouTube
<Pepelka> »https://www.strava.com/activities/370668209«
<anny_> kar po dežju?
<idioterna> this is the 21st century after all
<anny_> haha..ne bi Å¡la
<idioterna> slabo vreme ne obstaja
<idioterna> obstaja samo slaba oprema :)
<anny_> to je skavtsko geslo
<idioterna> pr 39 minutah je top speed
<idioterna> k grem dol z javora
<anny_> divje!
<anny_> kaj pa če bi pribil en avto nasproti?
<idioterna> brez luci?
<idioterna> i'd be dead
<idioterna> ce bi mel luci bi ga pa vidu ze kr precej prej
<anny_> bil bi zajec na avtocesti :)
<idioterna> ma ne, bi pac mim peljal
<idioterna> sej js nism sirok :)
<anny_> aha
<anny_> nisi rekel, da moraš shujšati?
<idioterna> to je suni rekla
<idioterna> sej zdej sm ze
<idioterna> odkar nism na zemanti sm ze vec k 10 kil
<anny_> česitam!
<anny_> očitno si bil kar pod stresom
<idioterna> ja doma nimam tok sladkarij
<idioterna> o ja
<idioterna> tut to
<idioterna> ampak to mi je vsec
<idioterna> mislm, mi cist ustreza tak life
<idioterna> zdej mi je kr mal dolgcas
<idioterna> k sm u penziji
<anny_> super, da ti gre življenje na bolje
<anny_> kdaj boš ustanovil svojo stranko?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> zanimivo vprasanje
<idioterna> najprej sm reku da grem fiziko dostudirat
<anny_> upam, da ne na naš faks?
<idioterna> zakaj pa ne
<anny_> ok
<idioterna> sej naucis se loh vse kar se hocs
<idioterna> mislm sej uresnic niti na faks ne rabm hodt
<idioterna> sam izpite nardim
<anny_> tudi na internetu imaš gradivo
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej mam knjige se doma
<idioterna> razn dveh k sm jih posodu
<idioterna> pa pol reku nej jih naprej posodjo
<anny_> podaril :)
<idioterna> sam tist sm ze predelal, so ble itak osnove
<idioterna> halliday resnick krane
<idioterna> dobre knjige so
<anny_> na vsako knjigo moraš prilepit list z napisom: "ta knjiga je bila ukradena iz knjižnice janeza novaka!"
<anny_> podprli te bomo moralno in z znanjem :)
<idioterna> kul
<anny_> resno
<idioterna> velika knjiznica
<anny_> vsak, ki se hoče kaj naučiti, je car!
<idioterna> hm?
<anny_> večina ljudi po faksu zabriše knjige v kot
<idioterna> js mam feeling da se vsi razn yanga hocjo kej naucit :)
<idioterna> mogoce mam sam cudno druzbo
<anny_> linux te brcne v rit
<anny_> če hočeš obvladat sistem, se moraš naučiti milijontavžent trikov
<anny_> no pa v naravoslovju res ne gre brez stalnega guljenja...v družboslovju pa se lahko delaš pametnega z nekaj frazami, ki jih razen žižka nihče ne razume
<idioterna> a zizek misls da jih razume al kaj :)
<idioterna> dost mam wifija
<idioterna> grem kabl potegnt
<idioterna> brb
<anny_> žižka posnemaš
<anny_> on se dela, da razume
<anny_> btw, če se komu hoče slovenske filmske produkcije: https://www.facebook.com/events/466815140157539/
<Pepelka> KINO PARK 7. - 13. 9. | Facebook
<idioterna> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> pa podelitev ignobelovih bo kmalu
<yang> kaj zdaj, niste sli na bicikle
<yang> jst sem ze iz sprehoda
<yang> idioterna: to mi je vsec k gres 50kmh cez stop znak
<yang> pol pa pravjo, avtomobilist zbil kolesarja na kriziscu
<yang> 41:47
<yang> idioterna: kaj si optiko dobil v bajto
<idioterna> teb se zdi da bi lahko tle avto spregledal?
<idioterna> seriously?
<yang> stop znak pomeni, da se moras ustavit
<idioterna> ne verjamem ti
<yang> nimas kaj predvidevat, ustavit se moras
<idioterna> nikol se nisem videl, da bi se kdo ustavil
<idioterna> tle v vevcah je andrejev kriz ki je ekvivalenten stop znaku
<idioterna> pa se nikoli nihce ne ustavi
<yang> tist trikotni pneprednosta, pa lahko predvidevas
<idioterna> nicesar ne smes predvidevat
<idioterna> pogledat moras
<idioterna> in jaz sem pogledal
<idioterna> in ni bilo nikogar
<idioterna> in sem peljal naprej
<idioterna> da bi me kdo zbil bi se lahko zgodilo izkljucno v primeru da bi ponoci v dezju vozil brez luci
<idioterna> pa se to tezko, ker bi ga slisal
<idioterna> bi moral bit s teslo
<idioterna> al pa vsaj priusom
<yang> ja dobr si da sploh vozis v takem
<yang> slabo se vidi
<idioterna> cist dobr se vidi
<idioterna> kamera ne zna snemat v temi
<yang> verjetn bi se cez javor lahko vozil tut z zavezanimi ocmi k si ze tokrat tm vozil
<yang> skoda k nimam mopeda
<yang> bi se sel mal vozit tam okol
<yang> z avtom je preozko
<yang> parkrat sem sel na jance
<yang> z avtom
<yang> je kr ornk klanec
<yang> Internet mesh as2914.net/
<anny_> em...kdo je že pisal na siolu o različnih tipih pešcev?
<anny_> aha, žigc
<anny_> http://www.siol.net/priloge/kolumne/ziga_turk/2015/08/pet_ideologij_pescev.aspx
<Pepelka> Žiga Turk: Koliko koalicijskih partnerjev je potrebnih za zamenjavo žarnice | Žiga Turk - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Prometa je v središču Ljubljane poleti manj. Nekaj zato, ker še kar prekopavajo po cestah, po katerih bi promet prišel, nekaj zato, ker je poleti Ljubljana na počitnicah, študenti pa doma.«
<idioterna> ja, taki se radi vsajajo nad spremembami na bolje
<idioterna> yanga tut boli k ne more vec z avtom v namo
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-34166882
<Pepelka> Migrant crisis: Activist convoy drives to Hungary - BBC News
<Pepelka> »A convoy of private cars crosses from Austria to Hungary to collect stranded migrants, as thousands continue to make their way to western Europe.«
<idioterna> pa tole mu tut ni jasn
<anny_> kaj ni jasno...žlahta, klan, pleme je prišlo po sorodnike in frende z avtom
<idioterna> vrsta.
<idioterna> niso niti zlahta niti klan niti pleme
<idioterna> so pa ista bioloska vrsta
<anny_> haha
<anny_> verjamem, da ima vsak koga že gor
<anny_> tako kot balkan
<idioterna> si pa kr nesramna
<anny_> zakaj?
<idioterna> ce misls da avtohtoni prebivalci evrope niso pripravljeni tega pocet
<idioterna> brez kakrsnihkoli povezav
<anny_> o, seveda so
<anny_> aktivisti brez dvoma
<idioterna> no, kje je pol prsla zlahta?
<anny_> pa soverniki tudi
<idioterna> dvomim da ima vera karkoli pri tem
<idioterna> v resnici sem 100% preprican, da nima
<idioterna> ce bi imela vera karkoli zraven, beguncev sploh bilo ne bi
<anny_> hočem ti samo povedati, da je to po motivih zelo različna skupina
<idioterna> ne verjamem ti
<anny_> tvoj problem
<idioterna> ce bi jaz imel velik avto bi tudi sel
<anny_> saj bomo slišali kakšno sporočilo
<idioterna> saj ga slisimo
<anny_> jih boš naselil v otroški sobi
<idioterna> ja, nesramna si
<idioterna> ksenofob, ocitno
<lynxlynxlynx> naši azilantski domovi so precej prazni btw
<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> saj nihce noce med nazije
<idioterna> v nemciji 85% ljudi na anketo o tem kaj naj se zgodi z begunci odgovarja, da jih mora sprejet nemcija, ce jih drugi nocejo
<anny_> idioterna, tvoje obnašanje do drugače mislečih že poznamo
<idioterna> vec kot 90% cehov pa, da naj jih nazaj v sirijo posljejo
<lynxlynxlynx> eh?
<idioterna> anny_: obnasanje ksenofobov do tistih, ki jih smatrajo za tujce, tudi.
<anny_> to je podobna anketa kot na med.over.net
<anny_> z veseljem sem ksenofob
<yang> idioterna: lahko jim bos nosil hrano, k bos mel blizu do sotorisc
<anny_> ker imam osebne izkušnje
<idioterna> osebne izkusnje so popolnoma nepomembne.
<anny_> zelo pomembne
<idioterna> ne, niso
<anny_> bolj od prirejenih novinarskih rac
<lynxlynxlynx> za predsodke so
<idioterna> razumem, da matematicno nepismeni ljudje to tezko razumejo, ampak tako je
<idioterna> lahko je 99% slovencev postenih in prijaznih
<idioterna> pa bo nekdo srecal tebe
<anny_> in bo šel nazaj v Sirijo, revež
<idioterna> pa bo imel obcutek, da so slovenci slabse kot rusi
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> srečno pot
<idioterna> seveda
<yang> slovenija ima kvoto 800 beguncev, kaj pa ce jih pride 100.000
<yang> kle je zima
<idioterna> naj jih pride 100.000
<yang> ne morjo zunaj spat
<idioterna> sej jim ni treba
<idioterna> v ljubljani je za vec kot 25k ljudi prostora
<anny_> nisi odgovoril, če boš 3 družine naselil v otroški sobi?
<idioterna> ce jih bo toliko prislo, potem jih zagotovo ne bom zunaj pustil zmrznit
<anny_> super
<anny_> daš naslov, da jih pošljemo?
<idioterna> "hehe" vpises v google maps
<anny_> to je naslov firme, ne tvojega doma
<anny_> toliko o logično nepismenih....
<idioterna> cemu taka nesramnost?
<anny_> lepo sem vprašala za naslov...če bo potreben
<idioterna> in sem ti ga dal
<yang> problem je ker so to ljudje brez denarja - begunci, in zelijo da se jim pomaga , zastonj seveda...
<idioterna> yang: ne, to ni problem.
<anny_> to je naslov podjetja v katerem delaš
<idioterna> anny_: pa kaj?
<idioterna> anny_: v cem je pa problem?
<idioterna> na tem naslovu lahko nastanim 3-4 druzine
<anny_> lej, moral jih boš poslat pod tuš in jim kaj skuhati
<idioterna> pa ce kupim se nova okna jih lahko 8
<idioterna> ja, pa kaj
<anny_> imate v firmi dovolj veliko kuhinjo in kopalnico
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> v firmi nimamo kuhinje in kopalnice
<anny_> no fino
<idioterna> firma je samo ena soba v tej bajti
<idioterna> kjer delam
<idioterna> skupaj s partnerko
<idioterna> ampak komot se jo izprazni, ce je kriza
<idioterna> pa se par drugih tudi
<yang> idioterna: sej ciceriko ze imas, tko da vsaj nekaj domace hrane za njih
<idioterna> ma, prov nesramna sta
<anny_> hihihi
<idioterna> me zanima kako bi se pocutila, ce bi bile vloge obrnjene
<idioterna> vidva bi prihajala iz drzave kjer divja vojna
<yang> ja mislim, tezko je, sam kaj ce jih pride par miljonov
<anny_> še kakšno ovco odret, pa bo
<idioterna> z druzino, ki bi jo poskusila zascitit
<yang> jst razumem njihovo stisko
<idioterna> in bi se do vaju obnasali tako kot se vidva zdaj do njih
<idioterna> "nej grejo tja od kjer so prsli"
<anny_> idioterna, se že
<idioterna> taka razvajenca sta da si sploh predstavljat ne znata resne stiske
<idioterna> pa seveda najprej gledata na svojo rit, tudi ko gre za humanitarno katastrofo
<anny_> v zalivskih državah zahtevajo ruto in poročni prstan in bognedaj, da imam križ okrog vratu
<yang> idioterna: ceprav to niso bili ravno revezi, tej ljudje so imeli denar, ali pa so prodali celotno imetje, eno tako svercanje v evropo stane verjetno vec kot 5000 po osebi, pa ce gre cela druzina verjetno cez 10.000
<idioterna> bolje da neznanci umirajo kot da bi vidva morala trpeti malenkostno znizanje zivljenskega standarda
<idioterna> anny_: vseeno mi je
<idioterna> anny_: mene ni tam in ne morem nicesar v zvezi s tem
<idioterna> komot jih pa sprejmem sem in jim brezpogojno nudim pomoc, ko jo potrebujejo
<idioterna> ce imajo rute al pa ne
<anny_> če se moram jaz pokoravati njihovim zakonom, se morajo tudi oni našim...med drugim z legalnimi prehodi meje
<idioterna> nonsense
<yang> to bo se pizdarija
<idioterna> ne, ne bo
<anny_> kot sem rekla...nimaš veliko izkušenj
<idioterna> bistveno vec kot ti
<idioterna> v koliko begunskih taboriscih si ze bila prostovoljec?
<lynxlynxlynx> a se noben ne spomni yu vojn?
<anny_> kdor pride v mojo bajto se obnaša po mojih pravilih
<anny_> sicer leti ven
<idioterna> ja in?
<yang> grem si jst malo cicerike namazat, da bom bolj solidaren
<idioterna> saj to tudi pri meni velja
<idioterna> pa kaj?
<idioterna> ja evo ga yang
<idioterna> kok je solidaren
<anny_> yang, danes si prav poredno razpoložen! :)
<idioterna> gleda vojno po tv pa si misli "naj kar tam ostanejo, da bom jaz lazje parkiral"
<idioterna> no sej ti si zelo podobna
<idioterna> kar impliciras, da begunci iz sirije se pa ne drzijo pravil tistega, ki jih sprejme v bajto
<idioterna> skrajno nesramno od tebe
<anny_> ne, ne držijo se
<idioterna> lazes
<idioterna> ampak nic hudega, od ksenofobov se to pricakuje
<anny_> hvala, ti vzdevki so mi v čast
<idioterna> to ni vzdevek
<idioterna> tisti, ki goji neracionalen strah do tujcev, je ksenofob
<anny_> v kakršnemkoli smislu je uporabljen
<anny_> kot sem rekla, v čast mi je
<idioterna> ne mores rect da je tvoj strah racionalen, ker je dejstvo, da se begunci drzijo pravil tistega, ki jih spusti v hiso
<idioterna> kar pac pomeni, da si ksenofob
<anny_> ja, sem
<anny_> in?
<idioterna> ne morem ti drugace pomagat kot tako, da se bolj izobrazi o svetu okoli sebe
<idioterna> nic, slabo je, da si ksenofob
<anny_> v zadnjem času sem naredila praktično še en faks preko interneta
<idioterna> vec ko je na svetu ksenofobov, vec je konfliktov
<anny_> kar zelo dobro veš
<idioterna> ja, prav, ampak to te ni naucilo nicesar o siriji
<idioterna> pa o tem kaksni ljudje so sirci
<idioterna> v resnici vsa tvoja mnenja zelo ocitno temeljijo na predsodkih, ki si jih pobrala od drugih ksenofobov
<anny_> kot sem rekla, imam osebne izkušnje in to slabe
<idioterna> kot sem rekel, so osebne izkusnje nepomembne.
<anny_> imam pravico do njih kot do svojega drugačnega mnenja
<idioterna> vsekakor
<anny_> tvojega drugačnega ti dopuščam
<idioterna> jaz pa imam pravico povedat, da je tvoje mnenje napacno, da je tvoja osebna izkusnja nepomembna in da je ksenofobija vzrok za konflikte, ni pa resitev za karkoli
<anny_> si pa malo zmuzljiv, da jih nočeš doma ampak le v firmi
<anny_> ja, povedal si, moje menje se ni spremenilo
<idioterna> mogoce si pa le ti predstavljas, da jaz ne delam doma
<anny_> ne delaš doma
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, sem šel preverit, od yu vojn je ocenjeno 22k samo bošnjakov prišlo k nam
<idioterna> napaka
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: ja, mi smo mel dve familiji doma
<idioterna> eno dve leti, eno pa tri tedne
<anny_> beguncev iz jugoslavije je bilo cca 76 000
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ampak jaz nic ne pomnim, da bi kdo razlagal, da naj gredo nazaj v sarajevo
<anny_> vendar kulturni prepad ni bil tako velik
<lynxlynxlynx> in zakaj bi potem ta hipotetični 100k bil problem?
<idioterna> nobenega kulturnega prepada ni
<anny_> itak
<idioterna> ksenofobi vedno vidijo kulturni prepad
<idioterna> normalni ljudje pa vidijo normalne ljudi, ki so izgubili prebivalisce in funkcionalno drzavo
<idioterna> in zdaj iscejo nov zacetek
<idioterna> vec kot 95% vseh vprasanih beguncev pove, da hocejo v evropo zato, da bodo otroci lahko hodili v kvalitetne sole
<idioterna> neverjetno, podoben razlog bi imel tudi jaz, ce bi bezal iz porusene drzave
<anny_> v bistvu mi je hecno....nekdo brez formalne izobrazbe na določenem področju pametuje drugemu z dokončano izobrazbo :)
<anny_> ne da dam bogvekaj na naše fakultete, a to je res smešno :)
<idioterna> dej pejt ti mal potovat po svetu preden opletas z izobrazbo no
<anny_> lej zgoraj si rekel, naj se izobrazim
<idioterna> ja, izobrazit se moras
<anny_> bila sem ne v siriji, ampak na bližnjem vzhodu
<yang> mi pa najbolje da spokamo kufre in gremo v afriko delat
<anny_> žal v sirijo in irak sedaj ne morem
<idioterna> ce si bla v izraelu, pol ne ves kej dost o tem kaksni so arabci
<anny_> nisem bila v izraelu
<anny_> ta je bila Å¡ele ksenofobna od tebe :D
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> cemu?
<anny_> namiguješ, da sem si tam ustvarila mnenje
<idioterna> mnenje si si ustvarila na podlagi predsodkov, ocitno
<anny_> na podlagi izkušenj
<idioterna> no, moje so diametralno nasprotne tvojim
<idioterna> skratka, motis se.
<anny_> super, da so
<idioterna> ce bi imeli vsi enake izkusnje, potem bi ti pritrdil
<idioterna> ampak ker jih nimajo, se motis.
<anny_> če je to tvoj zadnji argument, potem je res žalostno
<idioterna> sploh je pa popolnoma narobe kakorkoli kolektivizirat lastnosti
<yang> http://sputniknews.com/politics/20150829/1026338845/migrant-crisis-syria-europe.html
<Pepelka> Europe's Migrant Crisis Caused by West's Destabilization of Syria – Le Pen
<Pepelka> »National Front leader Marine Le Pen attacked President Francois Hollande and his predecessor Nicolas Sarkozy on French television Friday, saying that the country's policy in the Middle East has destabilized the region, leading to the migrant crisis which France and the rest of Europe are paying for today.«
<idioterna> yang: popolnoma nepomembno je, kaj je vzrok
<idioterna> ljudje potrebujejo pomoc in mi nimamo nobene izbire
<anny_> je pomembno
<idioterna> zrihtat jim moramo sluzbe in solo za njihove otroke.
<idioterna> ne, ni
<yang> Je pomembno, to je Ameriska taktika za destabilizacijo Evrope
<idioterna> ne, ni pomembno!
<anny_> iz izkušenj se nič ne naučino, naj si jih beležijo vsaj zgodovinarji
<anny_> nehaj se dreti
<idioterna> ce pa ponavljate neumnosti in upate, da bodo postale resnica
<idioterna> pa ne bodo
<anny_> to je že znak, da te malo matrajo živci
<lynxlynxlynx> eeeeh
<idioterna> ce pridejo ljudje, ki potrebujejo pomoc, imamo samo eno moznost na izbiro
<idioterna> pomagat jim
<anny_> takega mnenja je 90% slovencev
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj oba vse neki dobesedno jemljeta
<idioterna> vse druge moznosti vodijo v propad civilizacije
<idioterna> ja 90% slovencev je ksenofobov
<idioterna> sej se jih bo eventuelno izobrazilo
<idioterna> pa ne bodo vec
<anny_> tudi če begunci pridejo k nam, jih okolje ne bo nikoli sprejelo
<idioterna> tudi to je nepomembno
<idioterna> se bodo pac preselili kam, kjer jih bodo imeli raje
<anny_> najbrž res
<idioterna> dokler so pa v eksistencialni stiski, jim pa ne moremo odreci pomoci
<yang> verjemi da nikjer niso navduseni nad njimi, tistih 50 hipijev ko pa jim je pripravilo gostijo ko so prisli pa ne steje
<yang> naciji celo pozigajo zavetisca
<lynxlynxlynx> večini imigrantskih programov je itak cilj vrnitev v domovino
<yang> tem ni cilj vrnitev v tujino
<anny_> v bistvu sem ugotovila, da predsodki - kar očitaš - morajo do neke vrste držati, sicer bi bili nepomembni za evolucijo
<yang> ampak to da ostanejo v severni evropi
<idioterna> nonsense
<idioterna> yang: to je dobro
<anny_> *do neke mere
<idioterna> yang: nacije bomo pac zaprli
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: lih skandinavske države najbolj prakticirajo vračanje
<idioterna> ce storijo kaznivo dejanje, drugega ne bo
<anny_> za nacije ìn ksenofobe nimaš dovolj zaporov
<lynxlynxlynx> ti plemenitiš novo seme, da je sposobno kalit v lastni zemlji
<idioterna> anny_: sej mamo fojber.
<idioterna> fojbe.
<idioterna> pa niso se cist polne.
<anny_> ta hip te lahko prijavim zaradi nestrpnega govora
<idioterna> sovraznega, ja
<anny_> v hujši različici
<idioterna> ampak nacistom, ki pozigajo begunska taborisca grozit s fojbami
<idioterna> je nekako uravnotezeno
<idioterna> ksenofobi se bodo pa verjetno tudi kaj naucili iz tega
<anny_> eno je če nekdo ne sprejme begunce in drugo, če poziva k pobojem
<anny_> to se ne more primerjati po teži
<idioterna> eno je ce nekdo poziga begunska taborisca, drugo je, ce nekdo trdi, da je nazijev prevec, da bi vse zaprli
<idioterna> ni jih prevec.
<idioterna> pa nemcija ima zelo dobro predstavo o tem, kako se z nacizmom opravi
<idioterna> ker otroke ze od vrtca naprej masirajo s tem
<idioterna> ni cudno, da je nemcija najbolj solidarna do beguncev
<yang> dejstvo je da ti ljudje potrebujejo delo, da nekaj zasluzijo, ne bodo mogli 10 let ziveti od podporre v ogrevanih stanovanjih....malo poglej logicno, dela ze tako ni pr inas, kaj bodo potem poceli ?
<idioterna> ker tam ljudje dejansko zelo dobro vedo, kaj pomeni vojna
<idioterna> yang: pri nas je dela vec, kot ljudi, ki bi ga opravljali
<anny_> ni yang zgoraj rekel, da gorijo taborišča
<idioterna> anny_: 17:25< yang> naciji celo pozigajo zavetisca
<idioterna> je.
<anny_> toliko o solidarnosti
<idioterna> do koga?
<idioterna> nazijev?
<anny_> beguncev
<idioterna> brez njih bomo veliko lazje shajali kot brez beguncev
<idioterna> aha no
<idioterna> z begunci jaz nimam tezav
<anny_> če bi bili navadni ljudje solidarni, ne bi dovolili, da naciji požigajo
<idioterna> ker vem, da so to normalni ljudje, ki so zacasno v stiski
<idioterna> saj ne dovolijo
<anny_> tako pa si predstavljam, da zamižijo na obe očesi
<idioterna> dvomim, da zamizijo
<yang> ne znajo jezika, so iz drugacne kulture, njihove zenske ne delajo, kako bo to slo ?
<idioterna> nazadnje, ko sem videl nazije grozit z nasiljem, sem videl tudi policijo, ki jih je po hitrem postopku aretirala
<idioterna> yang: cemu lazes?
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: mehičani v zda? :D
<idioterna> yang: od kod tebi ideja, da ne znajo jezika?
<idioterna> pa da zenske ne delajo?
<lynxlynxlynx> sej najbrž poznaš tist citat od louieja?
<idioterna> pa da so iz drugacne kulture?
<anny_> lynx, v nekaterih državah zda slišiš več španščine kot angleščine
<idioterna> lahko ti na kratko povem, kaksna je kultura v siriji
<idioterna> anny_: to tko poves kot da je kaj slabega
<anny_> ne, ni slabo
<idioterna> anny_: spanscina je v ZDA uradni jezik.
<anny_> drugi uradni
<idioterna> uradni.
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: poznam cloveka ki zivi v Arizoni, pravi da so stalno problemi z mehicani, sicer pa se tudi Trump zavzema proti ilegalnim migrantom on bi jih vse deportiral
<idioterna> "drugi uradni" se spet slisi kot da je kej drugac kot ce bi bil prvi
<lynxlynxlynx> o joj, ne Å¡e trumpa spravit v debato
<anny_> ustava zda je v angleščini :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni že dovolj v podnu
<idioterna> ja, pa kaj
<idioterna> sej je prevedena v spanscino
<anny_> navijam za trumpa
<idioterna> takrat pac niso mel nobenga k bi znal spansko
<yang> idioterna: ZDA nimajo uradnega jezika
<anny_> :P
<idioterna> yang: wrong
<idioterna> ce bi blo to res bi se lahko na sodiscu zagovarjal v ruscini
<idioterna> pa se ne mores.
<anny_> samo moral si bo omisliti nov lasni vložek :)
<anny_> pa vzeti Sarah Palin za podpredsednico
<idioterna> to bo super ja
<idioterna> vzpon krscanskega fundamentalizma
<idioterna> ki temelji na fasizmu in ksenofobiji
<anny_> ma nimaš boljšega za industrijo!
<yang> Anglescina je najbolj pogost jezik, ni pa uraden https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_English
<Pepelka> American English - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> seveda ne
<anny_> Å¡e tri dodatne flinte pod vsako pojstlo
<idioterna> fasizem je najbolj ucinkovit
<idioterna> ker pobije vse, ki niso po standardu
<anny_> ampak potem moraš paziti na zakonske prepire...oziroma jih rešiti drugje
<idioterna> js ne rabim orozja, k se mi moje zivljenje ne zdi dost vredno, da bi vzel drugega
<idioterna> ampak kristjani mate to itak drugac razcisceno
<anny_> hm, moram res poprašati v lovski dru
<anny_> družini, koliko jih gre k maši
<anny_> mislim, da zelo malo, ker je lov ob istem času
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English-only_movement
<Pepelka> English-only movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> se manj, ker je gostilna blizje
<yang> anny_: haha
<anny_> to so si včasih upali
<anny_> sedaj ne, ker je cel teden zažgano kosilo in nič seksa, pa še kakšen valjar pade
<idioterna> dunno, nazadnje ko sem se mim ulcarja peljal so bli sami jagrovski avtomobili
<idioterna> pa je blo to prejsn vikend
<anny_> definiraj jagrovski avtomobil?
<anny_> gre cel medo noter? :)
<yang> :)
<yang> rogovi na strehi
<anny_> zadavila se bom s hruško od smeha
<idioterna> anny_: ja poznam jih
<anny_> lita platišča?
<anny_> Å¡iroke gume?
<idioterna> ne, osebno poznam ljudi
<yang> ma jegri so cudni
<anny_> s krznom obložen volan?
<idioterna> sej mi smo tut jagrovska familija
<yang> dajejo tam srnam hrano potem pa cakajo v zasedi in pokpok
<anny_> s krznom obložen volan?:)
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/bina-strelja.jpg
<idioterna> to da nimam orozja seveda ne pomen da ne znam delat z njim
<anny_> lisičji rep privezan za auspuh?
<idioterna> izobrazba je pomembna
<idioterna> no, kakorkoli, ko bo pri nas doma zmanjkalo prostora
<idioterna> anny_: v tej bajti k sm ti dal naslov drugac zivimo
<idioterna> bom tle prsu vprasat
<idioterna> ce ma kdo se kej placa
<anny_> dobrodošel
<yang> me prav zanima
<idioterna> ampak mam obcutek, da ne bo kej dost povprasevanja, ker
<anny_> tvoja odločitev, ki jo spoštujemo
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_QrIapiNOw
<Pepelka> Where Are the Syrian Refugees? - Factpod #17 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »After the tragic crisis in Syria, more than half of all Syrians have left their homes. Where are they? DATA SOURCES http://data.unhcr.org/syrianrefugees/regi...«
<yang> ce bo kaksna familja nastanjena v nasem bloku, tukaj je par ljudi ki oddajajo stanovanja studentom, pa ce bi recimo dali noter raje begunce zastonj
<anny_> samo nismo na enaki duhovni in intelektualni ravni, nje
<idioterna> ne, nismo
<idioterna> eni nimate nobenega socutja
<idioterna> to ni nenavadno
<anny_> in se vozimo okrog z jagrovskimi avtomobili :)
<idioterna> nikoli se niste ziveli z begunci
<idioterna> ja, tudi to
<anny_> z nabitimi rogovi na haubi
<idioterna> jebiga, ne moremo biti vsi najboljsi
<anny_> tapiciranimi zbivoljim usnjem
<idioterna> lej, zaman se trudis
<idioterna> v manj kot generaciji bodo jagri uporabljali samo se veganske naboje.
<anny_> jebiga, ne moremo biti vsi najboljši
<anny_> hhaha!
<yang> ma idioterna tu se hvalis, me prav zanima ce pride 100.000 beguncev v slo in bodo rabili prenocisca, ce bos res sprejel eno druzino, vsa cast
<idioterna> zakaj je pa ne bi?
<anny_> ne, mislim, da bodo streljali s sveže izpuljenim korenjem
<idioterna> ene 5 jurjev bi moral dat se za en set oken za sosednjo bajto
<idioterna> pa bi slo 30 ljudi not
<idioterna> po 5 v sobo
<idioterna> za prvo silo je ok, sola je blizu, delo komot najdejo tle
<yang> glej, jaz nimam denarja, da bi jih lahko nastanil in skrbel za njih, ti si morda res to lahko privoscis
<anny_> idioterna, begunci iz bosne so bili naši sosedi
<idioterna> vsaj dva obrata sta blizu ki jima nonstop primanjkuje legalnih delavcev
<idioterna> yang: sej nihce ne zahteva tega od tebe osebno
<idioterna> jaz bi samo rad videl, da bi lahko legalno pripotovali sem, ne da pri tem tvegajo zivljenja
<idioterna> in jih pogosto tudi izgubijo
<idioterna> evropa ni tako revna, da bi morala hrbet obracat ravno tistim v eksistencialni stiski
<yang> ves koliko slovenskih drzavljanov je v ekstitencialni krizi ?
<idioterna> vem
<idioterna> dva.
<yang> no
<anny_> mucki, zdaj grem pa res ven
<idioterna> pa oba bosta sla zvecer v ljudsko kuhno
<idioterna> pa ne bosta vec
<anny_> bodite v cvetju in svobodni ljubezni
<idioterna> yang: mislm da si mal zamesal eksistencialno stisko v evropi
<idioterna> z eksistencialno stisko na pol poti iz turcije do grcije
<idioterna> v colnu ki pusca
<idioterna> al pa pac s familijo z bolnimi otroci, ki prenocuje na zelezniski postaji v budimpesti
<idioterna> to ni isto.
<yang> kaj ce bi ti prvo za slovence poskrbel, nardis spletno stran da se lahko vsak oglasi pri tebi ce potrebuje pomoc, pomoje bi te zasuli z maili
<idioterna> sej ze mam tako spletno stran
<yang> url
<idioterna> http://www.boter.si/
<Pepelka> Botrstvo v Sloveniji
<yang> to je tvoja stran ?
<idioterna> ne lastim si je
<idioterna> moj kolega z zemante je sprogramiral
<idioterna> domeno je dal nekdo ki jo je za neki druzga hotu met pa so ga prosil
<idioterna> zdej je ze kr obsezno gibanje
<yang> kul
<idioterna> ampak to je drugac
<yang> ceprav, to se dela na nepravem koncu
<yang> v smislu, da
<idioterna> ti ljudje si ne morejo privoscit solskih potrebscin in takih reciu
<idioterna> reci
<idioterna> in potem dobijo nekaj dodatnega denarja
<yang> tisti ki so fabrike pokradli bi morali dati denar, ne da navadni ljudje zdaj skrbij oza reveze, pac narobe je to
<idioterna> sej ce poslusas val 202 so skos pricevanja teh k dobijo denar
<idioterna> ja pa kaj ce je narobe
<idioterna> kot da imamo izbiro
<idioterna> pac vsak zase se odloci
<idioterna> kako bo zapravil denar
<idioterna> uni k so fabrike pokradli, ce bi bli posteni, ne bi pokradli fabrik
<idioterna> tko da nanje ne moremo racunat
<yang> ja o tem pravim
<idioterna> ja sam kaj bi pa predlagal
<yang> ne sej je ok
<yang> da obstajajo humanitarna drustva
<idioterna> tut v zda je tko
<yang> a ti ves kako je z uno restavracijo v mostah
<yang> k se je lahko za 3 eur kosilo
<idioterna> da srednji sloj krije 80% charityja
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> a ni v dobrunjah to
<yang> v mostah je tut
<idioterna> aha no super
<idioterna> miclm
<idioterna> mislm
<lynxlynxlynx> pod strehco
<idioterna> sej ni drag obrok
<yang> ce si socialno ogrozen mislim da je 0.5 eur obrok
<idioterna> kar se restavracij tice
<idioterna> odlicno
<yang> sam moras met potrdilo
<yang> od sociale
<idioterna> jah
<yang> tko se mi zdi
<idioterna> drugac bi se pac uni k so fabrike pokradl
<idioterna> prsli drenat v vrsto
<yang> ja
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: ja pod strehco
<yang> a je to v organizaciji FFL =?
<idioterna> no kokrkol
<idioterna> beguncev se res ni treba bat
<idioterna> k to niso ljudje k so v siriji jihad treniral
<idioterna> ampak njihovi zdravniki, ucitelji, soferji avtobusov in taki
<idioterna> un k so mu mrtvega sina na obali slikal je mel frizerstvo v damasku
<yang> http://ffl.si/tedenski-meni/
<Pepelka> Tedenski meni | Hrana za Življenje
<lynxlynxlynx> pod strehco imajo humanitarci čez
<yang> no vids na linku po 0.5 eur je
<yang> drgac pa 3 eur, za vsakega
<yang> pa je verjetno odlicen obrok
<yang> podobno kot govindas, ker so isti ljudje tam
<idioterna> me veseli
<yang> jst bom sel pogledat enkrat, samo sem redko v mostah
<yang> mogoce bi saso povabil
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> to je kr blizu
<idioterna> sam vedno sibam mimo
<yang> idioterna: celo na metelkovi imajo zastonj kosila ali po zelo nizki ceni, poznam kuharja
<idioterna> kako "celo"
<yang> mislim, kuhajo
<idioterna> saj tam jih majo ze since forever
<idioterna> odkar je AKM
<yang> zelenjavo dobijo zastonj na trznici, prodajalci jim na koncu dneva dajo kar ostane
<yang> da ne vlacijo domov
<yang> in je ok
<idioterna> hvala bogu da je jankovic zmagu, simcicka se je kr skrila k so jansevci polcijo nagnal tja
<idioterna> da mora podret
<idioterna> pa zascitu to
<idioterna> plac za alternativno kulturo mora obstajat, ce ne gre druzba prot hudicu
<idioterna> en kolega je dons sprasvou kako zamena zdravnika
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: Tedenski meni toplih obrokov v Ljudski kuhinji Pod strehco
<idioterna> k ma njegova zdravnica lesen kriz okol vratu
<idioterna> pa ga skrbi
<yang> zgleda da FFL sodeluje z Pod strehco
<yang> 3. Julija 2014 je vrata odprla nova Ljudska kuhinja v Mostah. Za otvoritev kuhinje se že več kot leto dni trudi humanitarni Zavod pod strehco, ki je sestavljen iz petih dobrodelnih organizacij; Lions in Rotary Slovenija, Slovenska Karitas, Rdeči križ Slovenije in Zveza prijateljev mladine Ljubljana Moste – Polje.
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, food for life bi radi tudi dogodke tipa feed5k pripeljali k nam
<yang> idioterna: doniraj jim
<idioterna> sm zwe
<idioterna> ze
<yang> idioterna: verjetno pa jih tudi malo financno podpres lahko ce pri njih recimo veckrat kaj pojes
<idioterna> tle loh pogledas
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-34167047
<Pepelka> Migrant crisis: Austrian activist explains convoy move - BBC News
<Pepelka> »An Austrian activist who is part of a convoy helping migrants crossing Europe get to Vienna says she feels it is her duty to help them.«
<idioterna> ma, zdej doma jem
<idioterna> yang: poglej ta video
<yang> bom ja
<yang> moram dol
<yang> k mam vodo v avtu
<yang> v luci zadnji
<yang> moramo zvrtat lukno
<yang> da odtece
<yang> prav un na tehnicnem "a gojite ribe"
<yang> bom potem pogledal
<yang> flash player :/
<idioterna> a z gnashom ne dela?
<yang> nimam
<idioterna> zakaj ne
<yang> mah
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-34167044
<Pepelka> Migrant crisis: Germans welcome migrants crossing from Hungary - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Austria and Germany welcome thousands of migrants, many of them Syrian, who are now free to cross the border after spending several days stuck in Hungary.«
<yang> bbl
<idioterna> no mogoce loh tega pogledas
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32EtJx2FRmY
<Pepelka> Welcome to Germany? The social network response to Syrian refugee surge - reporter - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The war in Syria and other conflicts have caused a ==surge in the number of people seeking asylum in the European Union==. At around half a million, the figu...«
<yang> JA NEMCI SO OK LJUDJE
<yang> ups
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: vidim, da so meniji pod strehco v glavnini vegetarjanski-veganski
<idioterna> tut mi smo ok ljudje
<idioterna> sam ene par mamo takih k jih je strah beguncev
<yang> http://ffl.si/yournameforever/
<Pepelka> yournameforever | Hrana za Življenje
<yang> toleje kul
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: meso je težje dobit
<lynxlynxlynx> kot donacijo mislim, zato je bolj stvar razmer pomoje
<yang> http://www.yournameforever.org/about/development-project/engraving-names/
<Pepelka> Engraving the names - Your Name Forever
<Pepelka> »The glass master has done a first test panel with engraved names. Video below shows the process of engraving names on tempered glass.«
<lynxlynxlynx> a to je un, ki bi rad v mozirju spomenik postavu?
<yang> nevem ker je to, prvic vidim to stran
<yang> zgleda pa zanimivop
<yang> sploh ker gre celoten znesek v dobrodelne namene organizaciji
<yang> mislim kaj pa je 20 eur za to, da ti vtisnejo ime, to se stroske izdelave prakticno ne pokrije
<yang> to je cena 4ih kosil
<lynxlynxlynx> cilj je v redu, ja
<yang> pa naredis se dob ro delo
<yang> 145 dni casa je se do konca kampanije
<lynxlynxlynx> mi smo mel vseeno mal čuden občutek in se nismo pridružli
<yang> zakaj ne ?
<yang> ste mislili da je kot nateg
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, to ne
<lynxlynxlynx> samo brezveze je zgledalo
<yang> pa nevem, v mozirju bo na nekem travniku to
<yang> zgleda ok
<yang> pa koneckoncev tudi ce ne bo, pac naredis dobro delo z donacijo
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGP4gD9PS-Q
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCPly_FAZUs
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzxVioEkKng
<Pepelka> Presentation of the project on the Slovenian national TV - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Make a small donation to the charity organization of your choice and your name will be engraved on the monumental glass sculpture, where it will stay … FOREVER!«
<Pepelka> Your Name Forever SLO - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Darujte 20 USD dobrodelni organizaciji po vaši izbiri in vaše ime bo za vedno vgravirano v veličastno stekleno skulpturo! Skupaj lahko naredimo svet boljši!«
<Pepelka> DIGITAL PRINT - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> pišuka.. zgleda sem zamudil zanimivo debato!
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.lenovo.com/en/blog/retro-thinkpad-time-to-think
<Pepelka> Retro ThinkPad: Time to Think | Lenovo
<Pepelka> »On average each survey has had approximately 13,000 respondents. And that’s a lot. Thanks to everyone who took the time to weigh in!«
<CrazyLemon> evo thinkpad fani..rejoice
<yang> Evo, kako revezi zivijo v ZDA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lK1vPu6U2B0
<Pepelka> Homeless Man Gets A Home - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Donation for Eric: https://fundly.com/eric-s-fundraisiing Learn Magic at http://www.penguinmagic.com Vlogs on my 2nd channel: https://www.youtube.com/RahatsI...«
<CrazyLemon> you jealous?
<miha> To Å¡e dela
<idioterna> zdej se tok bl
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha> Pa res
<CrazyLemon> miha !
<CrazyLemon> fix that shit!
<miha> Fix what
<CrazyLemon> npr rss link za ubuntu.si forum!
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e neki ne dela.. en google api se je spremenil
<CrazyLemon> aja!
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl shit
<CrazyLemon> tale ^
<miha> Shit :)
<miha> Zdaj ne morem, čakam nov napajalnik za prenosnik
<miha> Bom
<miha> Se spomnil da mi pi laufa že ves ta čas
<miha> Pozabil čisto
<CrazyLemon> miha ! https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussions/comments/all/feed.rss     tole sam dej not
<Pepelka> Ubuntu.si Forum
<CrazyLemon> namest tistga starega rss linka
<CrazyLemon> hvala <3
<miha> Razumem
<CrazyLemon> miha pa slax0r te je iskal :P
<CrazyLemon> sam ti ni hotu več težit po mailu :D
<miha> Ni treba meni težiti
<miha> Tisto se ne tiče mene
<miha> Jaz nimam nič s tem
<miha> Če pa onega ne dobi na mail mu lahko dam pa telefonsko
<miha> :)
<miha> Sem dobival cc nekaj časa
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-05
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> could you not tho
<idioterna> we've noticed
<idioterna> yang: bom probu sestavt eksperiment
<idioterna> pa primerjat zadovoljstvo partnerke glede na to kolkrat me pred odnosom ustrelijo
<napsy> jutro
<msev--> na windozeu mam pip.exe pip2.exe in pip2.7.exe , kerga morm uporabljat za inštalirat pakete?
<slax0r> odvisno za kero verzijo hoces installirat imho
<slax0r> pip.*?.exe -V
<matjaz> msev--, če češ kaj sam delat uporabli python 3 pip, drgač pa pač tistega k na project pageu piše
<slax0r> ti bo izpisal ker je za katero verzijo
<msev--> ok
<msev--> tnx
<msev--> a pol 2.7 vrjetn ane
<msev--> k je latest od 2ke
<slax0r> most likely
<msev--> seems to work
<msev--> >>> d['entries'][0]['links'][0]['href']
<msev--> u'http://videoweb.rtvslo.si/podcast/ava_archive03/2016/09/05/Drugajutranjakronika38b3bdd8.mp3'
<msev--> zakaj ta "u" spredaj
<matjaz> unicode
<matjaz> za tvoj string niti ni pomembno
<matjaz> u'الأَبْجَدِيَّة'
<matjaz> za tole pa
<msev--> haha
<msev--> super hvala
<msev--> evo sm se neki novga nauču spet
<zdobbie> .yt hyperparadise flume remix
<zdobbie> yello?
<zdobbie> ping
<msev--> pong
<msev--> ping
<msev--> ni ga
<msev--> zgubu se je
<msev--> v internetih
<zdobbie> #bringbackourjabuk
<matjaz> is it flume day again?
<matjaz> mmkay
<yang> idioterna: hehe
<yang> .vreme lj
<idioterna> po moje sicer nima vpliva
<msev--> ne radi
<zdobbie> jabuka je crv pozrv
<matjaz> DZ0NYJA TUD!
<matjaz> WE'RE DOOMED!
<msev--> oh noes now CrazyLemon will take over
<zdobbie> well actually
<msev--> evo yang :D izprsi se :D
<idioterna> aha ze gre dzoni
<idioterna> japke pa se ni
<zdobersek> HERE'S DZONY
<dz0ny> japke se je odloci da gre na dopust :)
<idioterna> v strudl
<msev--> njam
<msev--> strudl v mseva
<zdobbie> "boohoo pretezek sem"
<msev--> :P
<msev--> sj sam virtualno zdobbie
<msev--> dons nisi zdobbie, dons si ZDOB!
<msev--> :D
<zdobbie> what
<idioterna> zdoob.
<msev--> .vreme
<msev--> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo sprva oblačno, občasno bo deževalo, več padavin bo na vzhodu države. Hladneje bo, zapihal bo severni do severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem šibka do zmerna burja. Sredi dneva bo dež ponehal. Popoldne se bo od zahoda delno razjasnilo, nastale bodo še posamezne plohe.  Najvišje dnevne temperature  bodo od 19 do 23, na Primorskem do 28 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo spremenljivo do pretežno oblačno, od vzhoda se bodo spet pričele pojavljati krajevne padavine. Razmeroma hladno bo in vetrovno. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 8 do 14, na Primorskem do 18, najvišje dnevne od 16 do 19, na Primorskem do 25 stopinj C.
<msev--> .toča
<jabuk> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev--> aja sj res radar je :D
<msev--> evo v italiji je lepo gremo na pico
<idioterna> tut tuki je lepo
<msev--> ja oblački so
<msev--> :D
<msev--> a vuelta je na eurosportu?
<msev--> da si prevrtim
<msev--> mal
<CrazyLemon> a ne greš na pico?
<idioterna> od gledanja naus shujsu
<msev--> pismo že dolg nism jedu pice doma
<msev--> no tut zunaj ne
<msev--> bi sedl
<idioterna> zunaj je dez
<idioterna> no ampak ce si badass ti je itak vseen
<idioterna> honey badger don't care
<msev--> :D :D
<zdobersek> honey badger don't give a shiiiieeeeet
<idioterna> BigWhale: a ti se zmer bitchx laufas
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/slovenci-v-tujini/slovenec-iz-clevelanda-ki-je-ob-osamosvojitvi-klical-v-belo-hiso-naj-priznajo-slovenijo-425135
<Pepelka> Slovenec iz Clevelanda, ki je ob osamosvojitvi klical v Belo hišo, naj priznajo Slovenijo - siol.net
<Pepelka> »Tom Kastelic je rojen v ZDA in s Slovenijo dolgo ni imel stikov. Šele ob osamosvojitvi Slovenije je zares začutil, da je to njegova država in da mora zanjo nekaj storiti.«
<CrazyLemon> "Zastopamo pa tudi Donalda Trumpa, kar je trenutno zelo občutljiva tema. Z vidika sveta je on proti imigracijam, rasist, proti gejem. Mnogim našim strankam to ni všeč in to nam povzroča težave."
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> o ker hud shirt ma
<CrazyLemon> a ta KKK shirt s slovensko zastavo?
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobbie> y'all just gelato
<idioterna> joj kasn sonck
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Google Earth For Linux Update Brings Fixes For Panoramio Pictures And Various Linux Crashes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/yUpIvXI5l-Y/google-earth-for-linux-update-brings.html
<msev--> evo sončk
<msev--> top
<msev--> a na windoze laptop se loh sshjam če ni bil prej ssh naštiman gor (pa je crknla grafična pomoje k nč ne prikaže na monitorju)
<CrazyLemon> a ti laufa sshd gor?!?!
<upd_> lahk bi zlovdal kak live ubuntu server k ma ssh naštiman pa se povežeš pa mountaš disk, pa tam še skonfiguriraš al pa remove view
<msev--> a loh vržem vn diske pa skopiram na drugem računalniku
<msev--> podatke
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> loh
<zdobbie> voljno
<idioterna> sshja pa nima
<idioterna> because it's windows and windows is bad m'kay
<msev--> mkay
<dz0ny> zihr ni grafična crknla ampak je šel un kabel ki povezije grafično pa lcd
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/a_forestier/status/772440842493693952
<Pepelka> Antoine Forestier auf Twitter: "Comportement scandaleux d'un spectateur qui provoque la chute de coureurs avec les barrières de sécurité ! #TCAR https://t.co/u8umFpvABb"
<msev--> dz0ny, sam prek hdmija tut ne dela
<msev--> kva rečš na to
<CrazyLemon> hdmi cable is also b0rked
<msev--> it worx on the tv
<idioterna> ne mors vsega verjet kar na televiziji vids
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> what! ce je pa tko lepo ponudu funny punchline
<CrazyLemon> i laughed because its true
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<msev--> haha funny :D
<CrazyLemon> madona je telekom danes zaseden
<slax0r> is it?
<CrazyLemon> nekdo effed smth up
<msev--> V news skillu od Mycrofta sm iz npr news priredil v jutranjo kroniko. Sam nevem zakaj tko hit and miss sam v cca 6 poizkus zacne predvajat. K sm sam probal feedparser se je taprav url prikazal
<msev--> Friggin bugs. Kko debugat
<msev--> !g debug python script
<Pepelka> 26.2. pdb — The Python Debugger — Python 2.7.12 documentation https://docs.python.org/2/library/pdb.html
<msev--> Ma dunno
<zdobersek> wenno
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Scott Bouvier: Adobe Has Decided To Support Flash Player on Linux Again  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/-RWz9ZwCDCE/adobe-announced-will-restart-support-flash-linux
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: QOwnNotes Is A Note Taking And Todo List App That Integrates With ownCloud  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Pons16gLoAg/qownnotes-is-note-taking-and-todo-list.html
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yang> Evo kako se Americani odlocajo kaj bodo jedli https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/10570314_1698968333713130_3210171776097224695_n.jpg?oh=4abcec256e888aef629bdfe2974b2ce6&oe=5842462D
<idioterna> you're fat.
<zdobersek> I'm fat?
<idioterna> ne, yang
<idioterna> the american guy
<zdobersek> .yt estelle american boy
<jabuk> Estelle - American Boy [Feat. Kanye West] [Video] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic5vxw3eijY
<dz0ny> .yt drifting st.sleep
<jabuk> St. Sleep - Drifting [Official Visual] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MG8ur-S_II
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ta je pa vas https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154456763083695&set=o.118326401529068&type=3&theater
<Pepelka> Borut Režek - Ma jebite se | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Ma jebite se«
<dz0ny> 19min?
<zdobersek> 19min!
<upd_> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie old
<CrazyLemon> to sm vidu že par ur nazaj ko sm gledal če je kakšno obvestilo o izpadu :D
<upd_> http://imgur.com/a/CUIQ6 i made wall holder :d
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> super uporaben
<upd_> mja sam da ni na nočni k je voda pa hrana skoz :)
<zdobbie> Movember?!?!?
<zdobbie> a task for CrazyLemon https://i.redd.it/ypa5a3phwljx.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sam vezice potrebujejo..lots of 'em
 * CrazyLemon does truly like #cableporn
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9JoHzlIAqs
<Pepelka> FAL. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Next up: Thompson. Iconic Arms Playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOQZmjD6P2HkBqlUiH3xXaYMUJVKV9786 Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/ahoy«
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv 'gaming' channel
<msev-> [jack.c:252] error: Failed to open jack client: 0x1
<msev-> [jack.c:58] warning: FIXME: One needs to wait or write some silence here to prevent the last bits of audio to vanish out of the ringbuffer
<msev-> error v logu od python skripte
<zdobbie> fuck Jack
<msev-> indeed
<msev-> CrazyLemon, res zanimiv kanal
<dz0ny> its jackd
<dz0ny> msev-: use pulse or alsa
<dz0ny> jack je obdevo zvoka, kjer rabis vec inputov hkrati met sinhronizirane
<msev-> self.process = play_mp3(data['entries'][0]['links'][0]['href'])
<msev-> ta play_mp3 zgleda jack uporablja
<dz0ny> purge jack pa bo pulse al pa also
<msev-> sudo apt-get purge jackd ?
<msev-> hmm weird Package 'jackd' is not installed, so not removed
<CrazyLemon> jack is missing :(
<msev-> a se da komu zdebuggat tole
<zdobbie> ?
<zdobbie> sej nima nben od nas tega problema
<polz> msev-: ja?
<msev-> haha
<msev-> js sm bil prvi gor
<msev-> mislm midva sva sam ostala
<msev-> zj so pa ostali še pršli
<polz> fajn bit na faksu :)
<msev-> :)
<msev-> def play_mp3(file_path):
<msev->     return subprocess.Popen(["mpg123", file_path]) tole zgleda straightforward...iz terminala mi mpg123 dela fajn...nevem zakaj iz python skripte ne pa jamra o jacku
<idioterna> o polz
<polz> idioterna: ti si take sorte, da bi znal kaj vedet..
<idioterna> povej
<idioterna> aja glede tegale?
<msev-> ja zame ane :D
<polz> idioterna: kateri material bi se splačalo uporabiti za akumulator toplote
<idioterna> msev-: a python ti kot isti user laufa?
<idioterna> polz: vodo
<msev-> pomoje idioterna
<polz> idioterna: toploto bi pobiral iz zraka, ki ga spuščam iz stanovanja...
<polz> in bi jo potem oddajal nazaj v zrak, ki ga spravljam v stanovanje
<polz> idioterna: cincam med korugiranim polipropilenom, ceglom in keramiko
<polz> (keramika je tisto, kar uporabljajo v industriji)
<polz> idioterna: povezano s tem - kako bi ocenil, kakšen bo pri nekem pretoku zraka predvideni tlak, ki nastane na ceglu, če zrak piham skozenj
<polz> cegel je v tem primeru votlak, zrak bi šel not in ven čez tiste ploskve, ki so običajno zamaltane.
<idioterna> polz: stekam ja
<idioterna> ja tlak je odvisn od hitrosti sam
<idioterna> zrak je plin, ne vem iz glave kko ze gre ta
<idioterna> bernuli guy
<yang> Happy b'day Freddie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egzDv5SHaeE
<Pepelka> Queen - Now I'm Here (Montreal, 1981) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Here I stand (here I stand...) Look around around around around (Around around around around...) But you wont see me (you wont see me...) Now I'm here (now I...«
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-06
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči bo delno jasno, proti jutru bo oblačnost naraščala. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 8 do 14, ob morju 18 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo na Primorskem zmerno oblačno in povečini suho, pihala bo šibka do zmerna burja. Drugod bo pretežno oblačno, občasno bo deževalo. Pihal bo severovzhodni veter. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 15 do 19, na Primorskem do 24 stopinj C.
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ebay Is Home To A Host of Awful (And Not So Awful Linux Tat  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/J9o984xccaM/ebay-home-host-awful-not-awful-linux-tat
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> morgen
<slax0r> morgen
<slax0r> kak je jodlar?
<napsy> jutro
<speed-> pa ide
<speed-> nekaj se mucin pomali :D
<slax0r> tak je prav :D
<metalcamp> jutro
<speed-> slax0r nebi prisel malo na obisk
<speed-> ka te kaj nafcimo
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> http://cyclingtips.com/2016/09/race-to-the-rock-hammond-plays-leading-lady-again/
<Pepelka> Race to the Rock: Hammond plays leading lady again | Ella
<matjaz> <speed-> nekaj se mucin pomali :D
<matjaz> rabim razlago :D
<zdobbie> "nekaj se mucim, po malem"
<matjaz> ne bi uganil, ni Å¡ans
<metalcamp> se je kdo že ukvarjal z google apps script in mu je uspelo integrirat git na container bound script-ah?
<metalcamp> container bound => script, ki je vezan npr. na specifičen spreadsheet
<speed-> matjaz pri takih enostavnih se ze mucis?
<matjaz> jap :D
<speed-> me glih prej sodelavec vprasal
<speed-> kaj je te to 'lekar'
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ce apotekar haha
<matjaz> sej bi jest isto vprašal :D
<speed-> ccc
<speed-> slabo™
<slax0r> speed-: ka bi me vi nafcili? :)
<speed-> typescript :p
<matjaz> .yt piano sonata 11 allegretto
<jabuk> Piano Sonata No. 11 in A Major, K. 331 / K. 300i: III. Rondo alla Turca (Allegretto) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4QElZ7A84c
<matjaz> go go go!
<slax0r> speed-: kaj pravis na to http://sprunge.us/YYNb?php
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> so much typos
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: typos? its gerglisch
<CrazyLemon> gurgling?
<slax0r> that's whay your mom did last night
<slax0r> *shots fired*
<CrazyLemon> whay mom..whay did you do that
<slax0r> why* :P
<CrazyLemon> what*
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t681615 yay
<Pepelka> Pa so le našli Philae @ Slo-Tech
<Pepelka> »Se še spomnite navdušenja, s katerim smo pred skoraj dvema letoma opazovali pristajanje modula Philae na kometu Čurjumov/Gerasimenko? Philae je tedaj uspešno pristal, a je treba besedo uspešno pomensko zelo raztegniti, ker ga je najprej odbilo v zrak in se je šele potem zagozdil v osojnem predelu kometa, zaradi česar je imel sila malo sončne svetlobe za polnjenje svojih baterij, a je kljub temu v nekaj dneh delovanja izvedel večino...«
<idioterna> yesterday's news
<CrazyLemon> ampak 2h nazaj so objavili
<CrazyLemon> its todays news
<speed-> 2x mas isto ja wtf :D
<speed-> alkoholiker!
<zdobersek> slo-tech.com -- yesterday's news today
<zdobbie_> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t681624
<Pepelka> Odprava roaminga za 90 dni na leto @ Slo-Tech
<Pepelka> »Prihodnji 15. junij je dan, ki se ga veseli marsikateri uporabnik mobilne telefonije. Še posebej, če je veliko v tujini. Od takrat naprej naj bi bilo zaradi lani sprejete uredbe o enotnem telekomunikacijskem trgu končno konec dodatnih stroškov za roaming. Ampak včeraj predstavljeni osnutek pravil poštene uporabe dodaja nov zasuk. Evropska komisija v teh pravilih, ki gredo v javno posvetovanje in o katerih se mora izreči še evropski...«
<zdobbie_> Ropret je su stran z Dela
<zdobbie_> ne Dela vec
<CrazyLemon> stop multiplying ffs
<zdobersek> fook yoo
<CrazyLemon> 🖕
<zdobersek> so ur a memer
<zdobersek> how young do you think you are?
<CrazyLemon> 2/7
<zdobbie_> underage basically
<zdobbie_> next you'll tell me you're also a girl
<msev-> tkole sm modifyjov un skill https://github.com/marksev1/mycroft-core/commit/164c7207374131ece23a8ddf40c7a7981f3c7084 pa mi daje jack errorje...to je zihr kj z armbianom povezan
<Pepelka> Attempt at modifying the news skill for my locale · marksev1/mycroft-core@164c720 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »mycroft-core - Mycroft Core, the Mycroft Artificial Intelligence platform.«
<msev-> kko preverm če mam jack sploh inštaliran
<msev-> al tist error izvira od nekje drugje
<msev-> kko dodam svojga userja
<msev-> v audio group
<msev-> da probam če bo to kj pomagal mogoče
<zdobbie_> .yt cricket sounds 10 hours
<jabuk> Sleep and Relaxation Nature Sounds, Crickets Summer Night - Sleep Music https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKmRkS1os7k
<msev-> najs zdobbie
<msev-> to more bit dobr za spat
<idioterna> js loh vokn odprem
<msev-> zakaj mi ctrl+r reverse search ne dela več na orangepiju
<idioterna> mogoce nisi v bashu?
<msev-> sm
<slax0r> speed-: kje se pa saso skriva?
<slax0r> idi ga butni med rebra
<zdobersek> matjaz: "pojdi in ga suni v predel prsnega kosa"
<CrazyLemon> ampak kateri predel?!
<CrazyLemon> be consistent ffs!
<zdobersek> v predel prsnega kosa
<msev-> http://forum.armbian.com/index.php/topic/1969-jack-error/
<Pepelka> Jack error - Allwinner H3 - Armbian forum
<Pepelka> »Jack error - posted in Allwinner H3: So Im trying to modify a certain Mycroft skill (python) to be able to play local news. Here is the commit: https://github.com/m...0c7a7981f3c7084 And this python script uses mpg123 to play the mp3 from the url. 1.) If I play the mp3 in the url from the terminal normally it plays every time. 2.) If Id try to play it from that python script it only randomly plays and in the meantime i get errors regarding jack.
<msev-> evo kle si loh preberete :D
<msev-> če vas zanima haha
<msev-> Zadnje cajte ste vsi like "Why u no help :("
<matjaz> zdobersek, hvala
<zdobersek> yw
<CrazyLemon> [11:44:14] <msev->: Zadnje cajte ste vsi like "Why u no help :("
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu si ti "why u no help" ne mi :>
<idioterna> msev-: v bashu si pa ctrl-r nc ne nardi?
<msev-> ja
<msev-> medtem ko s tipkam se loh pomikam gor po komandah tastarih
<msev-> wierdness
<speed-> slax0r pa tu je
<speed-> prek mene
<speed-> :
<speed-> :)
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ja res
<msev-> vi ste sam "No help"
<CrazyLemon> msev- seveda..ker toliko pomoči rabiš pa še se nisi nauču guglat
<msev-> zj sm zrihtal
<msev-> mejčkn funkcionalnosti sm stran dal
<msev-> ne napove da bo predvajal novice
<msev-> ampak jih kr začne
<msev-> in v tem primeru pol dela vsakič
<CrazyLemon> torej nisi zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev-> zgleda je problem s tem da se 2 instance mpg123 zaštartata in ni dobr pol
<CrazyLemon> čist normalno dela če sta 2 instanci mpg123
<CrazyLemon> ker sm pravkar testiral in dela normalno
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: mogoče ne bi škodil lmgtfy autorespond na mycroft in/ali bash keyword(e) :)
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp we accept PRs! :>
<metalcamp> kateri repository? mogoče se res lotim :)
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot
<msev-> men na orangepiju ne delata 2 mpg123-ja sori CL
<zdobersek> don't be sorry
<msev-> lol
<msev-> zj morm brodula najdt
<msev-> da mi pomaga najdi-si-sms notr v mycrofta dt
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> no wonder he's not here anymore
<msev-> evo najdu sm ga
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma bravo..ko bi tko hitro najdu tudi odgovore na svoja vprašanja bi bilo še boljše
<msev-> indeed
<msev-> sam za tole vprašanje sm rabu nasvet od enga k zlo obvlada linux
<msev-> in to sm tut dobu
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kašn minus ti je pa zdej dal
<matjaz> OH SNAP
<CrazyLemon> matjaz me so sad now :D
<idioterna> msev-: ce mas pulse audio pol komot laufata 2 instance mpg123
<msev-> ja sj to je to
<msev-> to je ta razlaga :D
<msev-> sam ga nism dal Å¡e gor
<msev-> sm raj en stavk izloču da ga mycroft ne reče
<msev-> Uglavnm fantje, ne se sekirat :D
<CrazyLemon> raje si stavek izloču kot pa recimo dau en sleep vmes ali pa preveril ali instanca laufa, če ne, predvajaš kar želiš :)
<msev-> sm probal s sleepom
<msev-> pa ni dell
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je? lenovo?
<idioterna> ni delal.
<idioterna> je hotu napisat
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<msev-> zj si me napalu da bom sprobal Å¡e neki
<msev-> opa CL
<msev-> ratal mi je zj vse
<idioterna> no vids
<idioterna> we do help
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: tnx, bom preveril :)
<msev-> res je
<msev-> sam mal sm mogu prehondlat pa en dodatn sleep dodat
<msev-> ..ejj
<msev-> zj bom najprej poguglov
<msev-> !g dbus python
<Pepelka> dbus-python tutorial https://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-python/doc/tutorial.html
<msev-> meh Å¡e vedno ne vem
<msev-> evo za python experte, https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-core/blob/master/mycroft/skills/send_sms/__init__.py kaj je fora tega dbusa tuki not pa kaj kr neki od canonicla piše
<Pepelka> mycroft-core/__init__.py at master · MycroftAI/mycroft-core · GitHub
<Pepelka> »mycroft-core - Mycroft Core, the Mycroft Artificial Intelligence platform.«
<zdobersek> it's da bus
<msev-> aha že vem
<msev-> gre za ubuntu phone verjetno
<msev-> prolly ne rabm tega dbusa ane
<dz0ny> dbus se uporablja za ipc
<dz0ny> da programi med sabo komunicirajo
<dz0ny> names da en druzga poganjajo
<msev-> ja
<msev-> sm pol najdu
<msev-> da kao na ubuntu phoneu so hotl ta skill laufat
<msev-> zato so une canonical scene not
<CrazyLemon> katera je zanesljiva napoved vremena za 10 dni vnaprej? sj vem da ni nobena ampak kateri se da vsaj malo zaupat? :)
<CrazyLemon> google je bl meh
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://developer.forecast.io/
<Pepelka> The Dark Sky Forecast API
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny forecast.io je samo za 7 dni
<CrazyLemon> js rabim od 14.9 naprej
<dz0ny> to je #% točno
<dz0ny> ne moreš tolk naprej napovedat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: proXSign  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43897#Comment_43897
<dz0ny> ^^ haha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem.. ker sm to že napisal :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: weatherunderground
<dz0ny> to je men kr dobr napovovedal dopust :)
<CrazyLemon> !g weatherunderground
<Pepelka> Weather Underground: Weather Forecast & Reports - Long Range ... https://www.wunderground.com/
<zdobersek> why the fuck would I care for weather in caves
<CrazyLemon> fun fact..koper je tudi v burkini faso!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper, burkina faso
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 23.7°C @06.09.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% severnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:34:12, Kulminacija: 11:04:51, Sončni zahod: 17:35:29
<zdobersek> fun fact ... it's the only koper
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 01min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/30/Ioba_departments.png
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: r u Dissin us
<zdobbie_> u friggin Zambo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ stop being such a quessa
<msev-> a se komu da zreviewat mi neki :D
<msev-> dodajam sms support :D
<zdobbie_> msev-: r-
<msev-> kaj to pomen zdob :D
<zdobbie_> negativen review
<CrazyLemon> r- as in read only..torej bo zdobbie_ reviewal
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: proXSign  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43898#Comment_43898
<msev-> :D
<msev-> bodte veseli da nism registriran na forumu :D
<zdobbie_> is that a threat
 * CrazyLemon already banned all msev* accounts a few months ago
<msev-> ja prejšn tedn sm tko 4 dni hiberniral na vsake tok časa pa morm dt kšn vprašanje :D
<msev-> da vam kravžljam sive celice
<zdobersek> ma kravzljej svoje
<msev-> dobr da mi nis Å¡e mona napisal :D
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Intel Graphics Update Tool Adds Support for Ubuntu 16.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/gg_j_HO5NZA/intel-graphics-update-ubuntu-16-04
<CrazyLemon> wat
<CrazyLemon> v manj kot minuti dobu tehnično pomoč
<zdobbie_> msev-'s wet dreams
<msev-> haha
<msev-> kdo :D
<msev-> limona ma veze tm zgoraj
<msev-> :D
<msev-> v cloudu
<yang> hehe http://www.vox.com/2015/9/8/9270211/zoltan-istvan-presidential-campaign
<Pepelka> Forget Donald Trump. Meet Zoltan Istvan, the only presidential candidate promising eternal life. - Vox
<Pepelka> »He's campaigna '70s RV that's been rebuilt to look like a giant coffin.«
<msev-> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> cela slovenija je zaoblačena
<upd> !g sskj zaoblačen
<Pepelka> tukaj sskj zaoblačen
<Resnik> mal out of topic ampak
<Resnik> se kdo od vas kj spozna na asterisk?
<idioterna> yang se
<speed-> yang kak bo to grdo zgledalo, ce umre vmes :D
<slax0r> asterisk? huh
<slax0r> pred par leti
<Resnik> :D
<CrazyLemon> salama s tartufi je yummy
<zdobbie> https://amp.ibtimes.co.uk/islamic-state-bans-burka-northern-iraq-after-veiled-woman-kills-2-jihadists-1579804
<Pepelka> Islamic State bans burka in northern Iraq after veiled woman kills 2 jihadists
<Pepelka> »The group has made a U-turn on its burka stance following reports of a veiled woman targeting fighters.«
<CrazyLemon> yw upd
<speed-> ?sskj test
<speed-> !sskj test
<speed-> FU
<msev-> !sskj alotropija
<msev-> Toporisic not in da hauz ya'll
<CrazyLemon> you guys really can't read shit :)
<speed-> .sskj test
<zdobersek> I'd rather read books
<zdobersek> but thanks
<speed-> sskj madafak
<msev-> .sskj bot
<speed-> pokvarjeno robo nam je podtakno
<speed-> potem pa se se pizdi na nas :D
<zdobersek> .sskj idiot
<jabuk>      idiót  -a m (ọ̑) 1. med. najhujše duševno nerazvit človek: otrok je ostal idiot vse življenje 2. pog., slabš. omejen, neumen človek: bogve kateri idiot je to rekel; ta človek je čisto navaden idiot / kot psovka ali misliš, idiot, da se kdo meni zate ♪
<speed-> a evo ga zacel je delat
<speed-> .sskj test
<zdobersek> .sskj rekt
<jabuk>      tést  -a m (ẹ̑) 1. postopek za ugotavljanje določenih lastnosti, sposobnosti, znanja koga, preizkus: opraviti test; s testom ugotavljati sposobnosti; objektivnost, veljavnost, zanesljivost testov; rezultati testov / inteligenčni test; pismeni, ustni test // postopek za ugotavljanje česa sploh: s testom določiti količino kake snovi v krvi / alkoholni test za ugotavljanje alkohola v izdihnjenem zraku, krvi 2. postopek za 
<jabuk> testom ugotoviti brezhibno delovanje stroja 3. testiranje, preizkušanje: brezplačen test zavor 4. naloge, vprašanja za ugotavljanje določenih lastnosti,
<jabuk>  sposobnosti, znanja koga: pripraviti, sestaviti teste; reševanje testov; različni tipi testov ● žarg., šol. pisati test kontrolni test ◊ med. tuberkulinski test za ugotavljanje okuženosti z bacili tuberkuloze z vbrizgavanjem tuberkulina v kožo ali nanosom nanjo, tuberkulinski preizkus; ped. test znanja za ugotavljanje dosežene stopnje posameznikovega znanja; psih. interesni test za ugotavljanje posameznikovega zanimanja, nagnje
<jabuk> osebnostne strukture, osebnostnih lastnosti; projektivni test pri katerem se vnašajo lastna čustva, misli, težnje v nedokončano, nedodelano gradivo, projekcijski test; šol. kontrolni test s katerim se kontrolira znanje;
<jabuk>  standardizirani test ki je strokovno preizkušen in normiran ♪
<jabuk>      rektálen  -lna -o prid. (ȃ) med. nanašajoč se na danko: rektalni del debelega črevesa / rektalno merjenje temperature ♪
<speed-> ojej
<zdobersek> rektalen indeed
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<zdobersek> just another day on #ubuntu-si
<zdobersek> .sskj Linux
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov
<zdobersek> "did you mean GNU/Linux?"
<zdobersek> .sskj GNU/Linux
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov
<idioterna> .sskj jure
<jabuk>      júre  -ta m (ȗ) ekspr. nekoliko omejen, neroden človek: ti si pravi jure ♪
<zdobersek> what
<msev-> Hahahah
<CrazyLemon> Ti si pravi jure!
<msev-> Ti si pravi Jure hahaha
<zdobersek> TIL
<msev-> Me2
<msev-> Zj k bom spraseval za mycrofta mi boste avto replyal da sm pravi Jure
<msev-> .sskj marko
<idioterna> a jsm pa fake jure pol al kaj hocs povedat
<jabuk>      králjevič  -a m (ā) kraljev sin: mlad kraljevič / ekspr. danski kraljevič Hamlet; kraljevič Marko zlasti v srbskem okolju pravljična oseba, ki predstavlja moč in pravičnost ♪
<idioterna> ne vem ce je marko kej
<idioterna> je pa gregor
<idioterna> .sskj gregor
<jabuk>      grêgor  -ôrja m (é ó) slabš., v zvezi babji gregor ženskar, babjak: le po kom se je vrgel ta babji gregor ♪
<msev-> A vids marko je car
<msev-> Gregoe je pa babjak hahaha
<dz0ny> đorđ
<idioterna> đorđ je jure
<dz0ny> .sskj ubuntu
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov
<dz0ny> ga e ni blo 95 leta
<idioterna> nekoliko omejen, neroden clovek je pa ze bil :)
<zdobersek> tisti so od geneze naprej
<napsy> .sskj marko
<jabuk>      králjevič  -a m (ā) kraljev sin: mlad kraljevič / ekspr. danski kraljevič Hamlet; kraljevič Marko zlasti v srbskem okolju pravljična oseba, ki predstavlja moč in pravičnost ♪
<napsy> aja to je ze blo
<CrazyLemon> o qrba
<zdobersek> .sskj janez
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne mergeat
<jabuk>      Jánez  -a m (á) šalj., navadno v zvezi kranjski Janez slovenski fant, Slovenec: zbrali so se sami kranjski Janezi // ekspr., v stari Avstriji vojak sedemnajstega pešpolka: odhod kranjskih Janezov na fronto; upor kranjskih Janezov v Judenburgu ● preg. kar se Janezek nauči, to Janez zna kar se človek navadi delati, početi v mladosti, to mu ostane tudi v zrelih letih ♪
<zdobersek> .sskj lolek
<jabuk>      lôlek  in lólek -a m (ȏ; ọ̑) ekspr. omejen, neumen človek: lolek si bil in lolek boš ostal ∙ ekspr. imeti koga za loleka norčevati se iz koga ♪
<dz0ny> .sskj zdobie
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov
<zdobersek> dz0ny: tud jst sem janez fwiw
<metalcamp> http://www.fran.si/
<Pepelka> Fran
<Pepelka> »Google slovenskih slovarjev. Brskaj po pol milijona slovarskih iztočnic v slovarjih Inštituta za slovenski jezik ali predlagaj novo slovensko besedo namesto prevzete, objavi predlog na Twitterju ali Facebooku ter povabi prijatelje h glasovanju.«
<metalcamp> da ne boste iskali samo po sskj ;)
<CrazyLemon> fran.si "jure" first hit "jera"
<CrazyLemon> ne hvala! ostali bomo na sskjju!
<metalcamp> :D
<metalcamp> mah, amebis pač
<metalcamp> kdaj so pa že kaj naredili kot se šika
 * metalcamp hides
<CrazyLemon> res je..boljši so kot gugl translejt...sometimes
<CrazyLemon> :)
<matjaz> heštegjesuisjanez
<msev-> čak kaj je zj spremenu
<yang> Resnik: query
<CrazyLemon> .time los angeles
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v los angeles je 08:14
<CrazyLemon> tnx matjaz ! :)
<dz0ny> .time manila
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v manila je 23:16
<msev-> https://najdisi-sms.readthedocs.io/en/latest/cli.html
<Pepelka> Standalone CLI command — najdisi-sms 0.3.2 documentation
<msev-> kko nardim da mi dela cli :D
<msev-> pač v skriptah mi tole že dela
<msev-> sam prek terminala pa ne
<msev-> -bash: najdisi-sms: command not found
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: no probs, končno ma moj server en uporaben namen :)
<zdobersek> .time rovte
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v rovte je 17:20
<matjaz> accurate
<matjaz> lohk bi dal edin da izpiše place iz apija namest iskanega stringa
<matjaz> da se ve za kater kraj točno gre
<CrazyLemon> msev- pip install najdisi-sms ?
<msev-> je že gor
<msev-> dela mi prek drugih skript v katerih je uporabljen notr
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: he is here to annoy you :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz dz0ny will accept all your PRs!
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a veš kj :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- pebkac?
<msev-> ja ne, neki je notr v kompjuterju narobe tut ne samo v men
<dz0ny> a kr v master
<CrazyLemon>  najdisi-sms
<CrazyLemon> usage: najdisi-sms [-h] [-c CONFIG] [-u USERNAME] [-p PASSWORD] [-A USERAGENT]
<CrazyLemon>                    reciever_NUM MESSAGE
<CrazyLemon> najdisi-sms: error: too few arguments
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..ne da se mi hecat s PRji
<CrazyLemon> PRji so čakali na merge več tednov!
<CrazyLemon> msev- men se zdi da bo kr pekbac
<dz0ny> jah ce si zana dolocu
<CrazyLemon> pebkac*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah sej je tudi on admin
<dz0ny> zan - the not caring
<msev-> limona točn tko sm napisal komando
<msev-> kot si prekopiral
<CrazyLemon> msev- js sm pravkar pip installal in očitno dela :)
<zdobbie> hva zj
<dz0ny> ja sam ti si namestu v home
<msev-> ja sj na netbooku je men delal
<msev-> pa na laptopu
<dz0ny> on pa v system
<msev-> sam kle na oranžni piti pa ne
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKSRyLdjsPA
<Pepelka> Sia - The Greatest - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Get "The Greatest" featuring Kendrick Lamar now on: iTunes - http://smarturl.it/SiaTheGreatest?IQid=yt Amazon - http://smarturl.it/aSiaTheGreatest?IQid=yt Go...«
<CrazyLemon> which najdisi-sms
<CrazyLemon> /usr/local/bin/najdisi-sms
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<dz0ny> msev-: ma v ~/.pip/local/bin...
<msev-> men to sploh ne najde
<dz0ny> :)
<msev-> k to natipkam not sam newline da
<msev-> čak bom pogledal dz0ny če mam tm
<CrazyLemon> prečekiraj pip.log
<CrazyLemon> .time rovte
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v Rovte, Slovenia je 17:29
<zdobbie> pretty k
<msev-> ne tega tut nimam dzony tiste mape
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sj komad je kul..sam ne prenesm introta pa outrota
<zdobbie> .time Mt. Everest
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v Mount Everest je 21:14
<zdobbie> _v_ Mount Everest??!?!
<msev-> !g pip log location
<Pepelka> pip — pip 8.1.2 documentation http://pip.pypa.io/en/stable/reference/pip/
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi.. pip remove ne obstaja..da faq pip..da faq
<msev-> kje je že ta log
<CrazyLemon> ~/.pip/
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Rocket League Launches on Linux This Week  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/oUQPeGGtxSI/rocket-league-linux-download-rumble-update-september
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj je za en fajl v .cache/WebKitWebProcess-$random ?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: all ur passwords
<zdobbie> lih gledam
<dz0ny> an list of porn sites you frequent
<zdobbie> 'zdobbiejecar'
<zdobbie> 'panespetmsev-'
<zdobbie> 'radkolesarim'
<CrazyLemon> LAME3.99.3UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<CrazyLemon> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<dz0ny> 'radjempice'
<CrazyLemon> to je dejanski string..lame... U
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobbie> uuUUuuUUuuuUUuuUUUuu
<zdobbie> zgleda k nek audio filet
<zdobbie> in ze cache
<zdobbie> so things go ffffaaaaaaaassssttt
<CrazyLemon> ls WebKitWebProcess-* | wc -l
<CrazyLemon> 84
<dz0ny> -yt tula another kind of red
<dz0ny> .yt tula another kind of red
<jabuk> TULA - Another Kind of Red https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLzZl_ctPnE
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/07AM2QgS
<Pepelka> ------------------------------------------------------------ /usr/bin/pip run o - Pastebin.com
<zdobbie> but wait! there's more (cache)!
<msev-> neki sm zafailal
<CrazyLemon> no need to tell us
<dz0ny> .yt pride cider sky
<jabuk> Pride - Cider Sky https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsZHdrJSRo8
<CrazyLemon> msev- si zalaufal s sudo ali brez?
<CrazyLemon> pa a veš  kaj je zanimivo
<msev-> brez sudo
<CrazyLemon> zdaj čekiram log
<CrazyLemon> imam enak error
<CrazyLemon> sam da meni dela
<msev-> kr poizkusu sm ga še enkrat inštalirat čeprov je že bil inštaliran :D
<CrazyLemon> no to je razlika očitno..js sm z sudo pa meni dela :D
<CrazyLemon> s*
<dz0ny> btw python2 -m najdisi_sms.cli
<dz0ny> je same
<msev-> aja sj res sudo
<msev-> no da vidmo
<dz0ny> narobe je patek narjen
<dz0ny> paket
<msev-> nope tut s sudo ne dela " sudo: najdisi-sms: command not found"
<CrazyLemon> dej narest issue report!
<dz0ny> dej napiš python2 -m najdisi_sms.cli
<msev-> ok
<msev-> msev@orangepipc:~$ python2 -m najdisi_sms.cli
<msev-> usage: cli.py [-h] [-c CONFIG] [-u USERNAME] [-p PASSWORD] [-A USERAGENT]
<msev->               reciever_NUM MESSAGE
<msev-> cli.py: error: too few arguments
<dz0ny> no si  vidu vse dela :)
<CrazyLemon> error je! ne dela!
<msev-> o supr
<CrazyLemon> :p
<msev-> kko zj
<CrazyLemon> čak.. usage: cli.py ?!
<dz0ny> wonders of python :)
<dz0ny> ej msev a si vidu k lahko poganjaš android na rpi3
<msev-> ja sm vidu
<msev-> sam to mi je bv k lahko kupm za cca 30-40usd boljši android tv box
<msev-> rajš bi npr "orangeretropi" poganjal na opi-ju
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CrrGnt7WYAASqGj.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> hah..tole je pa kul :D
<msev-> al pa kr direkt kodi
<msev-> dz0ny, kko moram pol tist zalaufat da bo delal :D
<idioterna> pa se med voznjo se loh charga, ce je kriza
<msev-> haha dost kul
<msev-> a boš kupu tak pickup
<msev-> da boš pol mojo bodočo teslo filov :D
<CrazyLemon> [17:51:33] <msev->: dz0ny, kko moram pol tist zalaufat da bo delal :D [17:52:12] <msev->: da boš pol mojo bodočo teslo filov :D
<CrazyLemon> your statements make no sense
<CrazyLemon> a igral loto mogoče? :D
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> igraš*
<msev-> krejzi na tvoj statement igram
<msev-> :D
<msev-> na tvoj link
<msev-> uglavnm zanimiv da pač dva distrota k sta si relativno sorodna (armbian kot derivative debiana) in ubuntu (tudi kot derivative debiana) pa take razlike v pythonu
<msev-> pr ubuntuju vse smooth as silk
<msev-> or as butter
<msev-> kle morm pa skoz neki tweakat pr temu armbianu
<CrazyLemon> vrži v smeti pa kupi en x86 dev board
<msev-> Oh no lord doom has come for me!!!
<msev-> Dzony noce odpret moj can of worms
<matjaz> .yt smetana vltava
<jabuk> BEDŘICH SMETANA - VLTAVA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI8iTETiSqU
<idioterna> pa namo teh cehov poslusal no
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uizNcQcpK-8
<Pepelka> Sandstorm - Akkordeonquintett der AO-München e.V. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »"Sandstorm" wird gespielt vom Akkordeonquintett der Akkordeonorchester München e.V. Das Technostück wurde im Jahr 1999 vom finnischen DJ Darude veröffentlich...«
<zdobersek> .yt laibach slovania
<jabuk> Laibach - Slovania (Volk) Official Videos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjIOP7M2DrY
<zdobbie> hva zj
<zdobbie> a ste ze kej pofixal
<CrazyLemon> fse
<zdobbie> did u fix Buhriz tho
<CrazyLemon> buhriz is unfixable
<zdobbie> with such attitude surely
<metalcamp> https://i.imgur.com/R9rnmXv.jpg?2
<yang> metalcamp: pretty much FSF software :)
<zdobbie> hardware?
<CrazyLemon> material?
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/HAPUpyM.gif
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Spotify Web Player for Linux Blurs Web and Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ij1wDQY-WfY/spotify-web-player-linux-ultimate-spotify-experience-ubuntu
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-07
<napsy> jutro
<sky[x]> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<sky[x]> in kaj je novega? :)
<slax0r> derpbox h4x0r3d again..
<napsy> lame
<slax0r> aja ne, zdaj so zaceli komaj enforcat password change
<slax0r> za accounte keri so bili leakani leat 2012
<slax0r> fast, are they not?
<slax0r> leta*
<sky[x]> jp
<sky[x]> pa sej imas 2FA :)
<sky[x]> vendar se vseeno da je od 2012 do sedaj trajalo ...
<slax0r> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14224853_533124966884559_4066119657624840337_n.jpg?oh=fddff27caf2a8bc8ea8b327093c62329&oe=58390F49
<napsy> if it only were that simple
<zdobersek> but what if one's a gaymer
<slax0r> then you're f'ckd
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobersek> like what up
<slax0r> sky
<slax0r> that up
<zdobersek> r
<msev-> interesting cloud formations
<zdobersek> no silly, it's just HAARP
<msev-> lets blame haarp for everything
<msev-> a mi pomagate pr particijah :D
<msev-> če bom inštaliral ubuntu
<msev-> a kdo pozna Leona Anžela, je kle na Mycroft slacku tut aktiven :D
<zdobersek> a ti #ubuntu-si ni dovolj?
<zdobersek> lej
<zdobersek> kr jabuka je odnesl
<msev-> a si me kickal zdobbie :D
<msev-> dz0ny, kaj je pol za nardit z unim najdisi-smsom kakšen je pravi ukaz o mighty bash master?
<dz0ny> what has bash to do here?
<zdobersek> I haz a bash command!
<dz0ny> see zdobersek knows what to do
<msev-> then you are a python prince :D
<zdobersek> so I can't be a princess?
<zdobersek> "thanks"
<dz0ny> still, there is kiki
<zdobersek> wait
<zdobersek> UH OH
<zdobersek> LOOK AT KIKI
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4
<Pepelka> The YES dance - YouTube
<Pepelka> »WATCH YES DANCE 2 HERE! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FPP0khMOBM iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/the-yes-dance-single/id381473229 Instrumental: ...«
<zdobersek> me zanima, ce je ze anny to vidla
<msev-> zdobbie you can be a princess if you wish :D
<zdobersek> breh I'm on this screen
<slax0r> lmao zdobersek
<msev-> a ma arso tut napoved v angleškem jeziku
<metalcamp> msev-: hočeš lmgtfy link?
<msev-> najdu sm
<msev-> najprej nism najdu :D
<zdobersek> a pol si pa se mal poiskal?
<msev-> ja točn tko :D
<zdobersek> jebenti
<zdobersek> the strats on this guy!
<msev-> iskanje pomaga
<msev-> sam tekstovne napovedi v angleščini pa ne najdem
<metalcamp> msev-: si pomislil, da bi poiskal med rss/xml viri?
<metalcamp> msev-: ali v skrajnem primeru poslal mail na arso
<msev-> sm najdu tuki http://podcast.rtvslo.si/vreme_danes.xml slovenski zvočni zapis iz prejšnjega dneva , ja sm pogledal tm med rss/xml, sm hotel kao celo tekstovno napoved v angleščini k to mycroft zna pol izgovort, sam sj bo tut uredu če un zvočni zapis predvajam
<Pepelka> Vreme ob 19h
<metalcamp> za angleški zvočni zapis poglej na radio Si
<metalcamp> sicer spada tudi pod rtv...
<metalcamp> nisem prepričan kako je z vremensko napovedjo, sem pa prepričan, da imajo novice med drugim tudi v angleščini
<msev-> nerabm na tak način :D
<msev-> metalcamp hvala vseen za entuziazem
<metalcamp> razumem, da bi rad tekst in da potem mycroft izgovori, končna kvaliteta bo/je vseeno boljša, če uporabiš človeški govor
<metalcamp> vsaj zaenkrat
<metalcamp> :)
<msev-> res je samo potem lahko uporabim tudi v slovenčini :D
<msev-> slovenščini*
<msev-> če js poslušam
<metalcamp> nisi specificiral v dokumentaciji
<msev-> true dat
<metalcamp> msev-: si uporabil default mycroft sintetizator govora ali si naredil kako custom zadevo za slovenščino?
<msev-> ne pač v angleščini
<msev-> od mycrofta
<msev-> metalcamp, a maš kšno idejo, pač v mycroftu je official weather skill, k ma že pobrane keyworde weather, forecast pa temperature
<msev-> kko nj zj najdem keyword za triggat skill slovensko vreme
<metalcamp> daj zvečer me vprašaj, pa lahko pogledam
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/BcVz9nw.mp4
<msev-> o neugodno a mpg123 vrjetn ne predvaja mp4?
<dz0ny> :D
<msev-> nč nau pol :D
<dz0ny> maš še cvlc,mpv,gstreamer,mplayer,fplay...
<msev-> jp
<msev-> ker je pa običajno že priložen distrotom?
<zdobbie>  /dev/fb
<dz0ny> vsi
<msev-> not on armbian i guess :D
<msev-> pomoje nau Å¡lo
<msev-> morm najdt mp3
<dz0ny> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<zdobbie> Eduardo!
<dz0ny> the hero
<dz0ny> http://kinosiska.si/novice/povabilo-k-oddaji-ponudbe-za-oblikovanje-in-postavitev-spletne-strani-in-aplikacije-za-mobilne-naprave-kina-siska
<dz0ny> hehe
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Tesla Autopilot 2.0 Capabilities Demoed With Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/2n1uW1-n4UY/tesla-autopilot-2-bosch-ubuntu-linux
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 24°C @07.09.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56% vzhodnik 4.7 m/s (16.9 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:31:43, Kulminacija: 11:01:14, Sončni zahod: 17:30:46
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 59min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> yang, http://bitcoinist.net/bitcoin-technical-levels-rally/
<Pepelka> Bitcoin Back to Technical Levels, Expect Huge Rally to $1200 Soon
<Pepelka> »After a prolonged sideways trend, the bitcoin price is firing back up. Technical indicators suggest a huge rally to $1200 on the horizon.«
<yang> upd: https://www.tradingview.com/x/UmAZsi4k/
<upd> awesome
<yang> jst sem nastimal buy na 200EUR/BTC
<yang> verjetno ne bo slo tok nizko
<upd> too late
<CrazyLemon> [11:52:59] <metalcamp>: daj zvečer me vprašaj, pa lahko pogledam
<CrazyLemon> oh kako ti bo žal za te besede
<CrazyLemon> le čakaj ...
<yang> A se kje na drugmu koncu ljubljane tako mocno piha ?
<idioterna> ne, sam tam k travo kadite
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: hujš kot stranka ne more biti :D
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install Avant Window Navigator In Ubuntu 16.04 Or Linux Mint 18  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/dykc8ubt4Xg/how-to-install-avant-window-navigator.html
<msev-> metalcamp lol
<msev-> CrazyLemon, :D
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/fOelONV_unQ
<Pepelka> 2016 Focus RS - Drift Mode Epic Fail - YouTube
<Pepelka> »To all of the YouTube commenters that said we "planned" this, and we "wanted" this to happen... Really? We were pulling into this spot because it's a popular...«
<CrazyLemon> when you think you can drift on 'normal' roads
<msev-> oh lol
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Plexydesk Adds Handy Widgets to Your Ubuntu Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/45BHs7fJPsM/plexydesk-widgets-linux-desktop-ppa
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Harmony is a iTunes-Inspired Music Player with Soundcloud and Spotify Integration  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/J6kAR2a5hUs/harmony-itunes-inspired-music-player-soundcloud-spotify-integration
<msev-> zakaj morš dt svojo kreditno kartico pr google musicu
<msev-> če je en tier tut zastonj
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t tale harmony je en piece of electron crap
<CrazyLemon> kr naprej odpira settings okno
<msev-> lol
<msev-> a kšni electron appi dobr delajo?
<CrazyLemon> niti ne
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/rDzne4i.jpg
<yang> idioterna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psOntZ2EqtE
<Pepelka> Riblja Čorba - Vetar duva, duva, duva | Tekst | HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Pesma: Vetar duva, duva, duva Album: Mrtva priroda Muzika: B. Đorđević Tekst: B. Đorđević«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie whos boobs are those?
<zdobbie> urs?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie mine are not that luscious :/
<zdobbie> depends
<zdobbie> some people like em saggy
<msev-> sm mislu da si napisal doggy
<upd> hah zdej vidm da je čist mejhna roka
<msev-> lol js sm že vidu to
<msev-> photoshop
<zdobersek> ne?
<zdobersek> on ma mejhne roke
<msev-> a tok mejhne
<msev-> wut
<upd> kk
<yang> tudi ona ma cudno roko in spodaj prsti so raztegnjeni
<upd> alien
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKPLQbl44as
<Pepelka> The Martian Madame from Mars Attacks! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Human sexiness as appreciated by an Alien species. Though it was a brief appearance, Lisa Marie's and Tim Burton's Martian Madame stands as one of the most m...«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Scott Bouvier: Ubuntu Phone Now Has a Nifty, Native Photo Editing App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/oZ-ALbuL0Q8/instant-fx-ubuntu-phone-app-photos-filters
<CrazyLemon> Your browser doesn’t support live streaming of the event.
<CrazyLemon> Fu apple
<zdobbie> http://p.events-delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1609lijbsdfvoihbadfvohbsdfvljhb/m3u8/hls_mvp.m3u8
<zdobbie> yw breh
<CrazyLemon> tnx bruh
<CrazyLemon> Å¡teka qrba!
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<CrazyLemon> i'll pass
<zdobersek> how can u pass super mario
<idioterna> you sabotage his supermariokart.
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/0tBFRkd.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kdaj je kronometer na la vuelti?
<zdobbie> petek
<zdobbie> yw
<CrazyLemon> ty
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/14188152_1377572695589779_7623004052683750650_o.jpg
<idioterna> o, toj pa mangart
<idioterna> prec prepoznam te oblake!
<CrazyLemon> je ja..takoj ob izhodu iz tunela
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer ponavadi voda teče čez cesto :)
<msev-> a si bil dons gor nori limun?
<msev-> oh noes trojanc nas bo okužu
<msev-> :D
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-08
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> HOI
<matjaz> o7
<msev-> o matjaz
<matjaz> o marko
<msev-> :D
<msev-> zj nevem kero stvar si mi hotu pomagat pr mycroftu :D
<msev-> k mam 2 problema :D
<zdobersek> RISE AND SHINE MOTHERFUCKER
<matjaz> .yt quattro stagioni op 8 no 4 allegro non molto
<jabuk> Antonio Vivaldi - Concerto No.4 in F minor, Op.8, RV 297, " L'inverno ", Allegro Non Molto https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzCL9uLkQSI
<matjaz> tole je za rise and shine!
<matjaz> msev-, ja povej pa bomo probal ane
<zdobersek> HE'LL HELP OMG OMG
<msev-> omg
<matjaz> not 100% yet
<matjaz> will try
<matjaz> wont put too much wffort in it
<matjaz> effort*
<msev-> https://github.com/marksev1/mycroft-core/commit/e7b0387f1e4e046fdf2eab3c6d9653675177a412 no tole + odstranu sm ta modul iz blacklista sam ni commitan še ...tole je pa original -> https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-core/blob/master/mycroft/skills/send_sms/__init__.py ....in že ta intent ne dela (sem poizkušal pač z unim k je bil prej v originalu ampak tut ni delal, tko da sm bl simpl naredu pa tut ne dela). I don't get it
<Pepelka> trying out2 · marksev1/mycroft-core@e7b0387 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »mycroft-core - Mycroft Core, the Mycroft Artificial Intelligence platform.«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @08.09.2016 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89% severovzhodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:32:57, Kulminacija: 11:00:53, Sončni zahod: 17:28:49
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 55min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> matjaz: tole je en recomposition https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrFM6c19GJY
<Pepelka> Recomposed by Max Richter - Vivaldi - Winter 1 - YouTube
<msev-> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo delno jasno z občasno povečano oblačnostjo, v jugovzhodni Sloveniji občasno tudi pretežno oblačno. Večinoma suho bo. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka burja.  Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 23 do 26, na Primorskem do 30 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo povečini jasno. Na Primorskem bo pihala večinoma šibka burja. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 11 do 16, na Primorskem okoli 18, najvišje dnevne od 23 do 28, na Primorskem do 31 stopinj C.
<Pepelka> »Eleventh piece from the album "Recomposed by Max Richter - Vivaldi - The Four Seasons" Composed by Max Richter on the original work of Antonio Vivaldi, The F...«
<msev-> pač tut original skill mi ni delal, ni zaznal intenta
<msev-> tko da dunno
<matjaz> zdobersek, kul remix
<msev-> BLACKLISTED_SKILLS = []
<napsy> ttp://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=upgradation
<napsy> lol
<msev-> matjaz, a searchas :D
<msev-> k gugl
<matjaz> a?
<zdobersek> ja pomagat moras
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> jutro
<matjaz> aja tip je že nalimu
<matjaz> zdej ne morm, sestanek
<msev-> no kul :D
<msev-> ne sj zj sm pogruntov vsaj to da sm js zajebov neki v kodi
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> to sem vedu Å¡e preden sem pogledal
<zdobersek> wat een excuse (12:07:03 AM) matjaz: zdej ne morm, sestanek
<msev-> zj dodajam linija by linija basis
<matjaz> zdobersek, dat agile life yo
<msev-> pomoje sm zafrknu k nism inštaliral najdisi-sms v venv od mycrofta thats my guess
<msev-> kko to naredim zdobersek ti zihr ves
<zdobersek> sudo apt-get install najdisi-sms
<msev-> če je python package
<msev-> kko sploh vidm kko se imenuje moj venv
<zdobersek> sudo apt-get install python-najdisi-sms
<matjaz> pacaur -y najdisi-sms-git
<msev-> trolla ena
<msev-> a za trollat pa maš cajt med sestankom
<msev-> :P
<matjaz> sej sem že fertik
<dz0ny> env PYTHON_PATH=/moj/mycroftdir pip install najdisi-sms
<dz0ny> ce ze hakate
<msev-> sam dz0ny js nvem kko se imenuje
<msev-> že mam pomoje ta venv?
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/CsZ4Wezz
<Pepelka> msev@orangepipc:~/libraries/mycroft-core-release-v0.7.7$ env PYTHON_PATH=/home/m - Pastebin.com
<msev-> a moram nek sudo Å¡e not dt
<msev-> a kaj
<msev-> env PYTHON_PATH=/home/msev/libraries/mycroft-core-release-v0.7.7 sudo pip install najdisi-sms
<msev-> a tkole
<dz0ny> I have no idea
<msev-> :(
<msev-> a zj pol je tm inštaliran a ni
<msev-> aha sudo je manjkal
<msev-> no da vidmo zj
<CrazyLemon> čaki čaki mal!
<CrazyLemon> kako sudo?!
<CrazyLemon> pip pa sudo je no go!
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tko pravijo pri pythonu ane?!?!
<msev-> ja to je no go drgač
<msev-> true story
<CrazyLemon> drgač? kaj pa tokrat?!?
<msev-> tokrat je delal
<msev-> je inštaliral
<msev-> sam k dam pa v skripto from najdisi_sms import SMSSender pa še vedno doživi intent failure
<msev-> tko da zj nevem a se ni v pravi venv inštaliral a kaj
<msev-> + nevem zakaj ta najdisi-sms mi ne dela iz terminala
<msev-> na orangeu. na netbooku mi dela
<msev-> aha zj sm pršu nekam naprej ImportError: No module named 'utils'
<msev-> https://pypi.python.org/pypi/python-utils/1.5.2 a morm to inštalirat v uni venv k sm najdisi-sms?
<Pepelka> python-utils 1.5.2 : Python Package Index
<Pepelka> »Python Utils is a module with some convenient utilities not included with the standard Python install«
<msev-> CrazyLemon, plz chat more
<msev-> help a poor sob
<msev-> o rather a poor soul :D
<CrazyLemon> sure..why not
<msev-> ok kko pa odstranm to če ne bo to?
<msev-> nč ne pomaga
<msev-> :(
<metalcamp> msev-: odstraniš z ukazom sudo rm -rf /
<metalcamp> :P
<CrazyLemon> to je kaj?
<dz0ny> haha true story, zdobersek je zjebal eno bogo dušo tle
<dz0ny> s tem rm rf
<msev-> metalcamp, smotan :D
<msev-> metalcamp, pejt nazaj na sestank :D
<msev-> :p
<metalcamp> ok, just testing :)
<zdobersek> to so bli cajti
<msev-> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> neki ne zastopim, halp
<lynxlynxlynx> včeri sem probal naštimat wifi (klasika wrtgl54) v novi pisarni
<lynxlynxlynx> nimam dostopa do modema, iz enega utp vtiča v steni pa pride lepo ip
<lynxlynxlynx> dela direktna povezava na mašino
<lynxlynxlynx> če nanj priklopim na router, ga ne uporablja. Sem probal kot gateway in kot router (nat/ no nat) in tudi direktno na routerjeve utp izhode
<lynxlynxlynx> nastavljen je na privzeti dhcp
<lynxlynxlynx> za foro sem probal še statični ip in googlov dns, samo mu ni bil noben subnet mask všeč (vse invalid, od 0.0.0.0 do 255. x4 in vmesnih)
<lynxlynxlynx> povezava router->računalnik dela normalno, sicer niti ne bi mogel nastavljat vsega tega
<lynxlynxlynx> kakšna ideja?
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim, da je v ozadju t2 dsl ali pa optika
<dz0ny> TTL
<dz0ny> modelm blokira ce en hoop vec
<lynxlynxlynx> če je dsl, bi mogoče rabil pppoe, samo tu že ima ip — a ni potem nepotrebno?
<lynxlynxlynx> ttl česa?
<dz0ny> tam maš opcijo da ti ruter popravi ttl
<dz0ny> hoopa
<dz0ny> torej modem blokira ker je zaznal da si priključil ruter
<dz0ny> to zve iz ttl  paketa k ma več kot 1
<dz0ny> če priklopiš direkt je ttl 0
<dz0ny> za vsak gatway se ttl v tcp paketu poveča za 1
<msev-> kle na pythonu mi pravjo da je najdisi-sms čist borken
<msev-> tko da morm brodulu težit
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, grem pogledat v manual — se ne spomnim, kje je to blo nastavljivo
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: jaz moram za kabelsko met ker ne dovoljo da maš več ruterjev
<dz0ny> prej ej blo običajno da si vez velik paket pa šeral z sosedom .)
<dz0ny> zdej je tok cheap sam so Å¡e  kr omejeni :D
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: btw ruter conosle ping,traceroute,wge/curl
<dz0ny> kaj se dogaja?
<lynxlynxlynx> ping ne dela, traceroute pa nisem probal
<lynxlynxlynx> drugega njegov webmin nima
<dz0ny> wrtgl54?
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa res, da sem probal ping samo z domeno, ne s kakim lokalnim ipjem
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<dz0ny> org fw?
<lynxlynxlynx> ?
<msev-> dz0ny, a ti veš kaj je narobe z brodulovim paketom :D
<msev-> haha
<dz0ny> maš orginal fw?
<dz0ny> i have msev on ignore
<lynxlynxlynx> skor ziher ja
<msev-> haha :D
<lynxlynxlynx> tole sem podedoval, v spominu mi je ostalo 47.x.x.x
<lynxlynxlynx> glede na stran, najbrž napačen spomin
<dz0ny> daš en drug fw gor
<dz0ny> k ti bo mal več povedal kaj se dogaja
<msev-> ker irc kanal bi bil dovzetn še mi dajat pomoč? :D
<msev-> vi ste dolg zdržal
<CrazyLemon> #hopelesssouls
 * msev- vam podeljuje diplome
<dz0ny> http://tomato.groov.pl/download/K26/build5x-138-MultiWAN/tomato-K26-1.28.RT-MIPSR1-138-MiniIPv6.zip
<dz0ny> tale bo Å¡el na wrt54gl
<msev-> kdaj se vam bojo pa replenishal resourci
<dz0ny> če boš kaj drugega nameščal pazi da je mipsr1
<msev-> da mi boste pol spet pomagal
<msev-> a rabte pol leta mir :D
<dz0ny> pa pod 4mb
<lynxlynxlynx> bom probal prvo uradne
<pitastrudl> /kek
<lynxlynxlynx> v manualu ni nobene omembe ttl, tako da privzeto izgleda ni nastavljivo
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: providerja veš?
<dz0ny> služba?
<lynxlynxlynx> provider neta?
<dz0ny> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> t2
<dz0ny> doubt it da bo ttl
<dz0ny> možno je da maš kašen corpo gateway vmes
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: probi Å¡e mac klonirat od tvojga pc
<dz0ny> prvo naj pc dobi dhcp pakete
<dz0ny> pol dej ruter z kloniranim macom
<lynxlynxlynx> router Å¡e sam nima dodeljenega zunanjega ipja, torej je problem Å¡e preden gre naprej
<msev-> mi je pa ratal searchat čez zgodovino
<lynxlynxlynx> bom naslednjič pogledal, če se je input ip kaj spremenil, včeraj je bil stabilen
<dz0ny> sam rac ga ma?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, računalnik samo lokalnega
<dz0ny> ko daš direkt
<dz0ny> brez ruterja
<lynxlynxlynx> to pa ja
<dz0ny> e :)
<dz0ny> 1. direkt brez ruterja
<dz0ny> 2
<dz0ny> clone mac na ruter
<dz0ny> 3. profit :)
<lynxlynxlynx> splača se probat
<lynxlynxlynx> doma mi z istim hw ni blo treba komplicirat, je pa res, da je mogoče za dsl kaj drugače, al pa še kak kos vmes
<manca_> ojla. eno vprašanje. ima kdo HDMI2scart mogoče, da mu leži pa bi prodal?
<lynxlynxlynx> wow
<lynxlynxlynx> (ne)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Vivaldi 1.4 Released With Theme Scheduling  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/yuOJUHSMY4o/vivaldi-14-released-with-theme.html
<slax0r> you should be burnt at the stake
<zdobersek> => steak
<CrazyLemon> as*
<CrazyLemon> medium?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.what3fucks.com/
<Pepelka> What🖕3🖕Fucks
<zdobbie> lynxlynxlynx: ELI don't give a fuck?
<lynxlynxlynx> eli?
<zdobbie> explain like i
<zdobbie> I
<lynxlynxlynx> tldr je pa reverse geocoder s trikotniki
<lynxlynxlynx> pa koordinate so pretvorjene v 512bitni niz psovk
<lynxlynxlynx> moja trenutna lokacija npr.: trollop fucktart gobermouch lameass fuckface
<Matthai> sounds legit :-)
<zdobbie> and useful
<lynxlynxlynx> iz letošnje foss4geo konference :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Monitor Battery Life of your Ubuntu Laptop with CPU-G  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/vdpn505Lt9U/monitor-battery-life-ubuntu-cpu-g
<manca_> no, če bi kdo imel ... se priporočam ... saj večina ima moj kontakt
<manca_> lepo bodite, Å¡ibam delat
<manca_> papa
<dz0ny> anny?
<dz0ny> confusion is big with this one
<zdobersek> confusion ... and curiosity
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Wireshark 2.2 — New Stable Release of Open-Source Network Analyzer  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TCs8vu4ITMg/wireshark-2-2-new-stable-release-open-source-network-analyzer
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope..mojca
<CrazyLemon> nafisa al kaj je že mela nick
<dz0ny> ahhhhh
<zdobersek> exactamundo
<dz0ny> ignore pol
<CrazyLemon> obviously
<zdobersek> a anny pa ti ne ignoriras?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi ignoriral anny?
<CrazyLemon> did you see her boobs?
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> sem pa vidu, ksne vrednote zagovarja
 * CrazyLemon cares only about boobs
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Meet The New Default Wallpaper of Ubuntu 16.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/HTYm-V2WfvA/ubuntu-16-10-default-wallpaper
<slax0r> dz0ny: malo bi rabil halp ^^
<zdobbie> gdo?
<slax0r> me
<zdobbie> omg wat een turnaround
<dz0ny> slax0r: ask
<slax0r> dz0ny: uporabljam to zadevo: https://github.com/valyala/gorpc in client.Call producira naslednji traffic na socketu: http://sprunge.us/eJEC probal sem malo gledat skoz client.go https://github.com/valyala/gorpc/blob/master/client.go ampak je too advanced za moje znanje, bi mel cas malo me drzat za roko in razlozit par stvari kako iz client.Call("foo") pride vsa ta zmeda?
<Pepelka> GitHub - valyala/gorpc: Simple, fast and scalable golang rpc library for high load
<Pepelka> »gorpc - Simple, fast and scalable golang rpc library for high load«
<dz0ny> zgleda kot da uporablja gob
<dz0ny> native struct pošlje
<slax0r> gob?
<dz0ny> ta kar vidiš je struct
<dz0ny> think pickle in python
<dz0ny> phpserialze
<slax0r> https://github.com/valyala/gorpc/blob/ba06ba5f0bbf5735012f7dc6e2c33c92285b0ad4/encoding.go#L36
<Pepelka> gorpc/encoding.go at ba06ba5f0bbf5735012f7dc6e2c33c92285b0ad4 · valyala/gorpc · GitHub
<Pepelka> »gorpc - Simple, fast and scalable golang rpc library for high load«
<slax0r> mas prav
<dz0ny> ce zelis to v kakem drugem jeziku uporabit rajši izberi protobufers al pa json
<dz0ny> proto ce mas par miljon klicev na sekundo :)
<slax0r> ah ne, par klicev na 10s mogoce
<dz0ny> json?
<slax0r> json bi bil sprejemljiv ja
<slax0r> glavno je da gre prek unix socketa
<dz0ny> a to maš med go appi?
<zdobersek> csv breh
<slax0r> ce bi mel med go appi ne bi blo problema, ker provida ta lib tut client :)
<dz0ny> json then :)
<slax0r> go app, php za web in web bo moral vcasih kaj od appa zahtevat
<slax0r> net/rpc/json ?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> slax0r: pa tole si poglej https://golang.org/pkg/net/textproto/
<Pepelka> textproto - The Go Programming Language
<dz0ny> http lahko poganjaš tud prek unix socketa
<dz0ny> če nočeš svojga protokola delat
<slax0r> net.Listen("unix", "sock path") \o/
<slax0r> http prek unix sock, to vem ja :)
<slax0r> tnx dz0ny ^^
<zdobersek> now if only msev could get some help
<dz0ny> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/telefonija/izd_13824_ETLL8ESE43RG_mobilni_telefon_xiaomi_redmi_note_3 199€
<Pepelka> Mobilni telefon Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro 16GB LTE | EnaA.com
<Pepelka> »Mobilni telefon Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro 16GB LTE lahko najugodneje kupite na EnaA.com. Sodoben prijazen nakup Mobilni telefon Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro 16GB LTE. Zagotovljena hitra in zanesljiva dostava na va� naslov.«
<CrazyLemon> kje je ?ref=dz0ny ?!?
 * CrazyLemon bi za 200€ raje kupil motorolin telefon, ki bo zihr dobu vsaj en OS upgrade
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> nism zihr da bo
<dz0ny> lenovo je shite
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny bo bo..lenovo je shite ampak motorole se kupujejo pa ravno zato
<CrazyLemon> v enem meseceu izdajo vn update
<dz0ny> pravjo da bodo ukinl telefone
<dz0ny> sam neke cheap za indijo naj bi Å¡e delal
<CrazyLemon> motorola?
<CrazyLemon> nič pametnega glede tega ni na internetih
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: The @Raspberry_Pi Has Sold Over 10 Million Units, Celebrates with New Starter Kit  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/iGcTGOiQRtE/raspberry-pi-has-sold-10-million-units
<slax0r> eno vprasanje za vas bajkere
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: idioterna zdobersek
<slax0r> ker ma trenutno hervis neka znizanja
<slax0r> ktm bike, ~380 se splaca?
<slax0r> keep in mind, nisem jaz neki biker ki bo delal po vec 10km dnevno
<CrazyLemon> slax0r a cena ti je kul?
<slax0r> pa ajde, do 400eur bi se dal za bike, vec pa ne
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ker vem da ne boš šel ne downhill ne 100+km je moj nasvet..če ti je cena kul pa kolo luštno go for it  :)
<CrazyLemon> ktm ima ok okvirje.. oprema je verjetno low end ampak like i said.. za tistih nekaj 10km ki jih boš mogoče naredu na teden je več kot dovolj :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: se da za tak denar kaj boljse dobit? to me bolj zanima
<slax0r> sicer pa, downhil and me: http://i.makeagif.com/media/7-23-2015/e2PMPa.gif
<slax0r> probably
<CrazyLemon> slax0r dej mi link do kolesa pa ti povem
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kero opremo ma gor
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: nimam linka, videl v stacuni vceraj
<slax0r> mislim pa da je tole http://www.hervis.si/store/Oprema/kolesa/kolesa-cross/KTM/Fun-Line/p/COLOR-1987580
<Pepelka> Fun Line | kolesa cross | kolesa | Oprema | Hervis SI
<slax0r> ampak tukaj ni znizano :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r za to denar _zgleda_ v redu :D
<CrazyLemon> ta*
<slax0r> elaborate
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah..luštno kolo je :D
<slax0r> aha :D
<slax0r> torej ne bi priporocal?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r [14:16:07] <CrazyLemon>: slax0r ker vem da ne boš šel ne downhill ne 100+km je moj nasvet..če ti je cena kul pa kolo luštno go for it  :)
<slax0r> k :)
<CrazyLemon> ali lahko dobiš kaj več za ta denar? mogoče..verjetno bi se mogu vozit v lj ali kam
<slax0r> kaj pa velikost? wtf?
<CrazyLemon> ali bi ogromno pridobil? definitivno ne :)
<slax0r> ne bom se vozil zaj 200km da bom mogoce dobil malenkost boljse kolo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.funsports.si/bike/kolesa/gorska/prednje-vzmet-29er/marlin-5-2016.html   evo tole je primer..sicer kolo ima diske ampak 1. diske je težje servisirat kot V-brakes
<Pepelka> Trgovina Funsports Marlin 5 2016 - Prednje vzmetenje - Gorska - KOLESA - Bike
<Pepelka> »Rekreativno gorsko kolo, ki je primerno tudi za daljše dneve na kolesu, večje izzive na stezicah ter predvsem zabavanje v kolesarjenju. Kolo je izdelano s filozofijo Smart Wheel Size, kar pomeni, da je velikost plaščev in obročev prilagojena velikosti okv«
<CrazyLemon> 2. 29" ni tako okretno po mestu kot 26"
<CrazyLemon> tole tvoje je 28" ..tko da ja malce bl okretno je
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne vem kakšne velikosti ktm ima.. !g ktm bike size
<Pepelka> Frame size - KTM BIKE INDUSTRIES http://www.ktm-bikes.at/en/service/frame-size.html
<slax0r> kaj so pa potem tiste neke dodatne velikosti?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ^
<slax0r> aha
<slax0r> zame potem pride v postev 56-60
<slax0r> I guess
<CrazyLemon> slax0r povej tvojo višino pa ti povem približno
<slax0r> 187
<CrazyLemon> 56 it is
<slax0r> k, tnx
<CrazyLemon> np
<zdobbie> tale mr robot
<zdobbie> hhhnnnnnnnnngggggg
<dz0ny> what?
<dz0ny> mixed feelings?
<dz0ny> i like don
<zdobersek> Dom
<zdobersek> and it's good feelings
<dz0ny> but she is sooo lucky
<zdobersek> dodging like Neo
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: mac cloning je bil dovolj, hvala!
<dz0ny> heh
<dz0ny> https://github.com/gravitational/teleconsole
<Pepelka> GitHub - gravitational/teleconsole: UNIX shell broadcasting tool
<Pepelka> »teleconsole - UNIX shell broadcasting tool«
<dz0ny> tole je za mseva
<matjaz> dz0ny, bi bilo vseeno če tega ne bi objavil
<matjaz> :)
<dz0ny> .yt brainsugar cubicolor
<jabuk> Cubicolor - Brainsugar https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBkUTOyRzPg
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Official Spotify App for Linux Updated, Can Open SpotifyURLs Again  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wzNW4xZlJQo/official-spotify-app-linux-updated-can-open-spotifyurls
<zdobersek> "Teleconsole is a free service to share your terminal session with people you trust."
<zdobersek> you say trust, I say "run `sudo rm -rf /`"
<metalcamp> lol
<metalcamp> dz0ny, dober izbor
<dz0ny> sudo dd if=dev/random of=/dev/sd* je bl učinkovit
<dz0ny> metalcamp: kaj to?
<jabuk> M 2.3 > 5.km SZ od ZAGORJA OB SAVI @08/09/2016 19:33:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.15+N,+14.96+E
<metalcamp> dz0ny, cubicolor
<dz0ny> a :)
<dz0ny> metalcamp: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbMk7_c6nAE
<Pepelka> Zedd, Grey - Adrenaline (Audio) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Get Adrenaline, out now: iTunes: http://smarturl.it/ZG_Adrenaline Apple Music: http://smarturl.it/ZG_Adrenaline.ap Google Play: http://smarturl.it/ZG_Adrenal...«
<metalcamp> dz0ny, meni je tale zjutraj ob 6 čisto zmagal: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeLuQ6X2ixI
<Pepelka> Aphex Twin - Avril 14th (Extended) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »8/26/2014 - I would like to say thank you for the 500k+ views on this video. I appreciate it.«
<dz0ny> metalcamp: jaz bi zaspal nazaj
<metalcamp> saj jaz bi tudi, samo sem že bil na poti :D
 * CrazyLemon že drugič bil na 'plezanju' brez da bi plezal.. win win
<zdobbie> que
 * CrazyLemon rope guy
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14237686_1542117699187016_6092844963939513020_n.jpg?oh=43ccb059b29b4dfe4f7aef20f327ec62&oe=587E74FF
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxvDdzleZ8U
<Pepelka> Demons of Ruby Mae - Beneath The Surface - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Official Video for Beneath The Surface Released August 2014 Directed and Produced by RedBeardMedia Producer/Director - Jonny Wright Camera - Jonny Wright Lig...«
<zdobbie> ooooooolllddd
<CrazyLemon> but not really
<CrazyLemon> omg! danes je free pr0n day!
<CrazyLemon> upd si napolnu tablico?!!
<zdobbie> he'd only need 3 minutes
<zdobbie> so why bother charging it
<CrazyLemon> judging others by your own standars huh?
<zdobbie> breh, u jelly?
<CrazyLemon> much jelly here mate..much jelly
<zdobbie> we just being efficient
<zdobbie> so stop the hate
<msev-> Sup jellies
<zdobbie> koncn si tu
<zdobbie> nismo vedel komu pomagat
<msev-> Sj vem izgubljeni ste bli v svetu
<msev-> Evo zj sm tu mi koncn lah pomagate
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ti bo z veseljem pomagal
<zdobbie> spat grem
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 6.km SZ od ZAGORJA OB SAVI @08/09/2016 19:34:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.16+N,+14.97+E
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 6.km  V od VELIKIH LAŠČ @03/09/2016 12:19:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.84+N,+14.72+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 8.km  J od IGA @03/09/2016 05:00:30  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.89+N,+14.56+E
<upd> CrazyLemon, da :)
<msev-> send_sms__init__ - ERROR - Error: global name 'sms' is not defined
<msev-> zj mi je ratal properly inštalirat najdisi-sms v mycroft venv
<msev-> sm mogu dat workon mycroft
<msev-> pa je Å¡lo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3074-1: File Roller vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3074-1/
<yang> http://www.stuff.co.nz/world/europe/84077500/110-people-stuck-in-cable-cars-at-mont-blanc-in-alps
<Pepelka> 110 people stuck in cable cars at Mont Blanc in Alps | Stuff.co.nz
<Pepelka> »Sixty people stuck overnight in cable cars in the Swiss Alps, after 50 rescued by helicopter.«
<upd> frozen 2
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-09
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3075-1: Imlib2 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3075-1/
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> es ist Freitag!
<napsy> \o/
<zdobersek> k da smo muslimani al neki
<zdobersek> da je peti dan v tednu dan svobode
<slax0r> TGIF
<zdobersek> AAIF
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<msev-> a če mam self.sms = SMSSender('msev', 'password') morm dt tut self.sms.send(number, msg) ?
<zdobersek> your password is 'password'?
<zdobersek> plz confim, am a hacker
<msev-> its not
<Matthai> eno nujno vprašanje imam... dobil sem nek mail, kjer mi Thunderbird ne prikaže ničesar. Če pa mail shranim v eml formatu na disk in odprem z  Geditom ima embeddan file
<Matthai> Content-Type: application/pkcs7-mime;
<Matthai> kako tega zlomka odprem?
<dz0ny> pkcs je podpis
<dz0ny> vse skupaj je kriptirano sporočilo
<dz0ny> morš pošiljatelja vpšrat kje je dubu tvoj cert :)
<dz0ny> tkole zgleda v thunderbirdu http://i.imgur.com/kO8jHAk.png
<dz0ny> ce ni potem neki ne Å¡tima
<Matthai> ni ga dobu...
<Matthai> to je nek pdf, ki je podpisan, so pa to neki italijani, problem je očitno v tem, da Italijani iz nekega razloga ne uporabljajo p7m po standardu
<Matthai> sem našel tole: https://addons.mozilla.org/it/thunderbird/addon/p7mon/
<Pepelka> P7MON :: Componenti aggiuntivi per Thunderbird
<Pepelka> »Abilita la gestione alternativa degli allegati P7M«
<Matthai> to mi prikaže priponko, ki je pa "nekineki.pdf (1).p7m"
<Matthai> kako pa tega vraga sedaj odprem?
<zdobersek> $ xdg-mime query default application/pkcs7-mime
<zdobersek> gcr-viewer.desktop
<slax0r> dz0ny: jsonrpc je awsum! :D
<zdobersek> so good
<slax0r> better than good
<zdobersek> pretty k?
<msev-> http://www.vecer.com/v-ljubljani-odprl-vrata-muzej-iluzij-6254523
<Pepelka> Večer - Bi malo iluzij? Dobrodošli v Ljubljani!
<Pepelka> »Na Kongresnem trgu 13 v Ljubljani je odprl vrata Muzej iluzij. V Zagrebu in Zadru velja za eno najbolj obiskanih turističnih atrakcij, ustanovitelji ljubljanskega računajo, da bo njihov tudi.«
<zdobbie> .yt it's an illusion
<jabuk> Julia Zahra - Just an illusion - De Beste Zangers van Nederland https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOpSqV9E7HY
<zdobbie> .yt it's not magic it's an illusion
<jabuk> It's an Illusion-desktop.m4v https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1WSH0VzoaM
<msev-> idioterna, u here?
<Matthai> zdobersek, ful hvala, kako pa nastavim, da se bo s tem programom po defaultu odprla p7m končnica?
<Matthai> File Properties, Open with mi tega ne da na izbiro
<zdobersek> Matthai: pa dejansko OK odpre z gcr-viewer ?
<Matthai> zdobersek, v bistvu odpre in pove podatke o certu, žal pa ne morem ven extractati datoteke
<Matthai> to je bilo moje drugo vprašanje, ki ga še nisem napisal :-)
<zdobersek> kaj je za en file extension?
<zdobersek> p7s?
<Matthai> p7m
<zdobersek> Matthai: openssl mogoce? http://enricorossi.org/blog/2016/view_p7m_file_with_openssl/
<Pepelka> view p7m file with openssl
<zdobersek> also https://www.openssl.org/docs/manmaster/apps/smime.html
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobbie> yeee, you're here unfortunately
<CrazyLemon>  ping arnes.si
<CrazyLemon> ping: unknown host arnes.si
<CrazyLemon> but am i really
<CrazyLemon> --- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---
<CrazyLemon> 614 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 613394ms
<zdobbie> tis tak ko msev
<zdobbie> na kanalu sprasuje, na google mu pa ne skonekta
<Matthai> zdobersek, evo, dela :-)
<CrazyLemon> no need to be rude zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> obviously i'm having some serious issues here....SI RI US
<zdobbie> like, Sirius Black?
<CrazyLemon> why u so racist
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA8mwtRSOm8
<Pepelka> TEAM SKY BUS ALMOST TAKES OUT CYCLIST!!! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Sky Bus almost hit a cyclist?! - What do you think?! (via https://twitter.com/AndyRolfe65) Follow us on Twitter: http://www.twitter.com/CyclingHubTV Like...«
<slax0r> I expected blood
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the shallows
<jabuk> The Shallows |24 Jun 2016 86 min| Drama, Horror, Thriller
<jabuk> A mere 200 yards from shore, surfer Nancy is attacked by a great white shark, with her short journey to safety becoming the ultimate contest of wills.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.8/10 (12,242 glasov) | Tomato: 6.5/10 168 reviews (users: 3.5/5 24198 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4052882
<idioterna> msev-: ja
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 4.km  V od SLOVENSKE BISTRICE @09/09/2016 12:25:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.4+N,+15.63+E
<CrazyLemon> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/italian-military-move-first-8000-pcs-libreoffice
<Pepelka> Italian military move first 8000 PCs to LibreOffice | Joinup
<CrazyLemon> also! http://ohshitgit.com/
<Pepelka> Oh, shit, git!
<msev-> ratal mi je idioterna
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> bom drugic tut eno uro pocaku predn odgovorim
<idioterna> to zmer deluje
<CrazyLemon> s/pocaku/ignoriru/
<lynxlynxlynx> tale oshitgit je pa tud weak
<napsy> moj bog so na carini pocasni, 4 dni je trajal da so prisli do moje posiljke
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Rocket League Now Available on #Linux, 25% Off For Limited time  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bC1b6Q-NOaU/rocket-league-now-available-linux-25-off-limited-time
<zdobersek> lynxlynxlynx: ja, take Git 101 stvari
<lynxlynxlynx> pa par napak
<lynxlynxlynx> sem pisal s predlogi, mogoče bo kmalu bolje
<zdobbie> git rekt
<dz0ny> napsy: nas bol zanima kaj si narocu :)
<napsy> seksualni pripomocek
<slax0r> kaksen
<slax0r> details!
<napsy> it's not alive
<slax0r> zdobbie: moj git alias za git reset --hard HEAD^ :P
<msev-> a mormo ugibat zj za pripomoček :D
<Matthai> hmm, kako grum menu editiram iz konzole?
<dz0ny> boot/menu.lst
<dz0ny> pol pa update-grub
<dz0ny> ob bootu pa e stisneš
<dz0ny> urediš
<dz0ny> pol pa ctrl+b
<dz0ny> da zaženeš entry
<slax0r> ker grub?
<slax0r> 1 al 2?
<CrazyLemon> 1?1?!?
<Matthai> 2
<Matthai> kako pa vidim ta menu na začetku?
<slax0r> https://wiki.debian.org/Grub2
<Matthai> hmm, nastavil sem GRUB_DEFAULT=2
<dz0ny> esc prtineš med bootom :D
<dz0ny> booten ana
<Matthai> in zdaj se mi rebootne v bios
<Matthai> esc ne pomaga, shift ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> shift definitivno pomaga..sam ga moaš držat takoj po biosu..ne prej :D
<CrazyLemon> moraš*
<Matthai> držim ga že pred bootom
<dz0ny> we ne verjamemo
<dz0ny> moraš prek twitcha streamat :D
<CrazyLemon> agreed ^
<CrazyLemon> facebook live would also work for us
<dz0ny> pol bo pa zuck njegovo geslo vedu
<msev-> a so se vm tut fonti spremenil v chromu
<msev-> pa dizajn tko mal
<CrazyLemon> fonti so taki kot jih na sistemu uporabljaš
<CrazyLemon> design je pa enak
<CrazyLemon> !g google chrome system fonts
<Pepelka> what are the default font for google chrome? - Google Product Forums https://productforums.google.com/d/topic/chrome/g0DAtpH8QrM
<CrazyLemon> !g google chrome is now using system fonts
<Pepelka> Chrome having issues displaying fonts (replaces with Helvetica ... https://productforums.google.com/d/topic/chrome/l5mK6fbPtKY
<CrazyLemon> ma FU
<Matthai> lol
<Matthai> našel kaj je problem
<CrazyLemon> shift key is broken??
<Matthai> na mizi imam maljon kablov, in sem namesto keyboarda priklopil spletno kamero :-)
<CrazyLemon> torej..shift key was indeed broken :D
<msev-> lol CrazyLemon mogu boš dol s konja it :D https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/ITwr6ppAvqk
<Pepelka> Google Groups
<Pepelka> »Mit Google Groups können Sie Online-Foren und E-Mail-basierte Gruppen erstellen, sich daran beteiligen und interessante Diskussionen mit anderen Mitgliedern führen.«
<CrazyLemon> Matthai kaj se je potem zgodilo s summer campom? :)
<Matthai> finančno ni šlo skozi
<CrazyLemon> msev- i do not understand..please elaborate
<msev-> ja tuki vidš kaj je narobe s fotni
<msev-> fonti pa tabi
<msev-> kko so spremenil
<msev-> <CrazyLemon> fonti so taki kot jih na sistemu uporabljaš
<msev-> <CrazyLemon> design je pa enak
<msev-> tko da tole ne velja
<msev-> sorry
<CrazyLemon> msev- like i said..fonte vzame te ki so nastavljeni v OSu
<CrazyLemon> design tabov? js imam enake tabe kot so bili
<CrazyLemon> nobenih sprememb v designu ne vidim razn ko greš v omnibox searchat
<CrazyLemon> tisto je spremenjeno
<slax0r> dz0ny: en go kvescn, se mi splaca dele kode spravljat ven iz main v nek drug package ce bom itak uporabljal samo v tem programu to?
<dz0ny> slax0r: a pišeš teste :)
<slax0r> dz0ny: jih probam
<slax0r> :D
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://medium.com/@benbjohnson/structuring-applications-in-go-3b04be4ff091#.u5on4yz0n
<Pepelka> Structuring Applications in Go – Medium
<Pepelka> »How I organize my applications in Go«
<napsy> slax0r: don't over-design it
<slax0r> tnx
<dz0ny> jaz v main sam povezem dele skupaj
<slax0r> ostalo das pa vse ven?
<slax0r> in potem importas prek import "externalpart"
<slax0r> ?
<dz0ny> k ko zacne zadeva narascat al pa cez par mescev, je mal problem nazaj sestavit  model :)
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://github.com/dz0ny/champ/blob/master/src/champ/cmd/champ/main.go
<Pepelka> champ/main.go at master · dz0ny/champ · GitHub
<Pepelka> »champ - Plex 2nd screen player for RPi«
<slax0r> kul
<slax0r> jaz sem zaj vse nametal samo v main
<slax0r> in sem hotel zacet pisat teste
<slax0r> in je katastrofa nastala
<dz0ny> napsy: kaj pa vi pocnete?
<napsy> zdj podobno kot si ti rekel
<napsy> za kake bol simple reci pa ne kompliciram
<msev-> dobr recimo za particioniranje to mi zmerm pomagate
<msev-> a pol recimo za naštimat audio input&output bi mi tut pomagal npr
<zdobbie> ja kolkrat pa ti particioniras diske
<msev-> sj zj mi dela, sam če bi kupu en mal bl zanimiv mic (2 mic array -ps3eye camera)
<msev-> zdobbie, vsakič k nanov inštaliram na novo mašino
<msev-> tko da do zj ste mi 2x pomagal na laptopu pa netbooku
<msev-> zj bi pa Å¡e na stacionarnmu kompu
<dz0ny> .yt wildlife 2017
<jabuk> Wildlife - 2017 (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-uzOgcnXB4
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/srednjesolka-na-solskem-straniscu-streljala-na-sosolko-nato-si-je-sodila-sama.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Srednješolka na šolskem stranišču streljala na sošolko, nato si je sodila sama
<Pepelka> »Majhno mestece v Teksasu je pretresel incident, ki se je zgodil na tamkajšnji srednji šoli. Srednješolka je na šolskem stranišču streljala na sošolko, nato si je sodila sama. Motiv za njeno dejanje še ni znan.«
<CrazyLemon> V incidentu je bil poškodovan tudi policist, ki ga je ponesreči v nogo ustrelil kolega, ki je tudi posredoval na kraju dogodka.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> MURICA
<msev-> CrazyLemon, old
<msev-> je pa smešn da je policaj ustrelu kolega
<msev-> :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, to je kao zj nov material design
<msev-> tut v chrome browserju
<msev-> sam je grd k svina
<msev-> sm dal nazaj na tastar design v nastavitvah znotraj chomea
<msev-> chromea
<CrazyLemon> msev- js ne štekam kje ti vidiš material design
<msev-> https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/ITwr6ppAvqk --> "Edit: Found the solution!
<msev-> Go to chrome://flags/#top-chrome-md and set it to "Non-material"." what happened is that yout got an automatic update, and the new version has this new ugly appearance.  I suspect they did it on purpose so that chrome looks the same on all platforms.  "
<Pepelka> Google Groups
<Pepelka> »Mit Google Groups können Sie Online-Foren und E-Mail-basierte Gruppen erstellen, sich daran beteiligen und interessante Diskussionen mit anderen Mitgliedern führen.«
<msev-> oni misljo da je to material
<msev-> večji tabi so
<msev-> za touchscreen nerde
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t..'nematerialno' je Å¡ele grdo
<CrazyLemon> torej..boljše je če je slabše pregledno?
<matjaz> solution: Firefox
<msev-> ja
<CrazyLemon> matjaz solution: don't listen to weird people
<msev-> bolš je k so preveliki tabi in mi gre na živce
<msev-> pa tekst je manjši
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, v 52 al 53 prihaja multiprocessing
<CrazyLemon> kako je tekst manjši če je več placa za tekst??
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sm vidu ja
<matjaz> ki pa ne poje RAMa
<CrazyLemon> 400-700% improvement!!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<matjaz> FAK YEA NUMBERS!
<msev-> dj nj se en pliz spomne za weather triggat mam - weather, forecast, temperature pa to...kaj nj dam pol za "local-weather" triggat, k more bit druga beseda
<CrazyLemon> 'zuni'
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/material-vs-fugly.png
<CrazyLemon> tekst ni čisto nič manjši
<yang> msev-: Si bral kaj raziskave v zvezi z Aspartanom ?
<yang> Neke studije so da naj bi bil karcinogen, druge pa da ne
<msev-> yang tko ga morš pojest cel tovornjak, da ti bo kej škodil
<msev-> v enem dnevu!
<yang> eh to malo dvomim
<msev-> pač mejhn peptid je, hitr ga peptidaze razgradijo
<msev-> v želodcu
<msev-> ja res LD50 ma ful visok
<msev-> torej smrten odmerek v 50%
<yang> ma sej ne smrten odmerek, ampak ce ga uzivas leta in leta da je karcinogen
<msev-> ga tok mal zaužiješ tut če ga vsak dan ješ :)
<msev-> lej FDA pa EMEA prebirata vse te raziskave
<msev-> in jih ovrednotita, in pač očitno je še vedno na varni listi
<msev-> drgač te pa že kisik ubija k ga dihaš ker je pač kisik prosti radikal
<msev-> in se staraš zato hitreje medtem ko dihaš :D
<yang> haha
<yang> ja ok
<yang> ampamk dihat mors
<yang> to nimas izbire glih
<yang> :)
<yang> pr aspartanu lahko izbiras
<msev-> pol lah izbiraš tut pr cukru
<msev-> al pa kofeinu
<msev-> al pa holesterolu
<msev-> najbol da kr vegan rataš :D
<msev-> Å¡e voda te ubije
<msev-> yang, lej ni tok nevarn da bi bla frka no ob normalni uporabi
<yang> http://imgur.com/gallery/dtjiv62
<Pepelka> Congratulations to Jessie Graff for being the first woman to complete Stage 1! - GIF on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<msev-> f['bozo_exception']
<msev-> URLError(SSLError(1, u'[SSL: CERTIFICATE_VERIFY_FAILED] certificate verify failed (_ssl.c:590)'),)
<msev-> kao če je pa http mi pa dela
<msev-> sam https ne prebavla tale str piton
<lynxlynxlynx> raje pozabi na ssl
<CrazyLemon> msev- do kje pa dostopaš prek httpsja?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je težava samo v selfsigned certifikatu
<idioterna> msev-: problem je verjetn v SSLv3
<idioterna> k je bil removed for security reasons
<CrazyLemon> pa praviš da ne pomagamo..kr trije smo ti odgovorili!
<zdobbie> msev-: Božo se je prtožo
<zdobbie> da ne moreta varno govorit
<zdobbie> 4
<dz0ny> msev-: uro poprav, madona
<zdobbie> 5?
<msev-> a ni uredu ura
<msev-> aja pa res
<msev-> a je to problem
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> en bozo je nastimal uro
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Install Unity Mail on Ubuntu 16.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bCWldVcg7Wc/install-unity-mail-ubuntu-16-04-ppa
<msev-> to so vedl kam morajo dt navodilo zame - bozo exeption
<msev-> oz exception*
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/Jokes/comments/51xayk/4_million_of_these_people_enter_our_country_every/
<Pepelka> 4 million of these people enter our country every year. They are uneducated, unskilled, and contribute nothing. They are a burden to honest, hardworking Americans and our government is doing nothing to stop them, not to mention they're dirty and they smell bad. THEY DON'T EVEN SPEAK ENGLISH!! : Jokes
<Pepelka> »Man, I hate babies. EDIT: Paraphrased from an old Doug Stanhope joke. [Check him out](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaFZrxlPwWs), he's a great...«
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> dobr kreganje o AI je not
<idioterna> "they already have home robots that mimic you"
<idioterna> in other news
<idioterna> army of nazi caretaker robots invades bolivia
<zdobersek> que
<idioterna> zdobersek: a ne ves kaj je blo nazadne k je microsoft med ljudi spustu AI
<idioterna> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tay_(bot)
<Pepelka> Tay (bot) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> aja
<zdobersek> ja to so baje slovenski Mirkosoftovci programiral
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a trzniki :D
<zdobersek> jah, kdor pac pritisne z idejo
<zdobersek> programerji pa potem sam se realizirajo
<zdobbie> http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/9/12864328/wikileaks-threat-reporters-syria-russia-emails
<Pepelka> WikiLeaks threatens Daily Dot journalists over report on missing Syria emails | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Crucial emails have gone missing from WikiLeaks’ Syria files, according to a report published today by The Daily Dot — and WikiLeaks isn’t happy about the discrepancy coming to light. The missing...«
<zdobbie> "The missing emails detail a 2011 transaction that moved $2.4 billion from the Central Bank of Syria to Russia’s VTB Bank, indicating both suspicious financial activity by the Assad regime and unusually close ties to the Russian banking sector."
<zdobbie> omnomnomnomnomnomnom
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/79gfJJV.gifv
<Pepelka> Difference between Dogs and Cats
<CrazyLemon> epic dog
<CrazyLemon> give him a bone or two
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-10
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 11.km JV od OBREŽJA @10/09/2016 05:20:59  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.77+N,+15.79+E
<msev-> a je jedu nutelo
<CrazyLemon> hm..okrog 6ih se mi je zdelo kot da je ptres
<CrazyLemon> potres*
<CrazyLemon> očitno so bile samo sanje
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cr8nu1WUAAApo9j.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://podpora.domenca.com/novice/?id=62
<Pepelka> Sprememba gesel za dostop do uporabniških strani
<Pepelka> »Danes, v petek 9. septembra 2016, smo se odločili ...«
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz2opOBqClo&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Waffle the Kenyan Sand Boa playing with his new toy! - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> how the hell is this 'comedy' ??
<CrazyLemon> more like 'horror'
<zdobbie> radical Muslim http://imgur.com/8KZ0EGO
<Pepelka> Muslim Punk Girl - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<sky[x]> lp
<zdobbie> H~O~I
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<jabuk> V ponedeljek in torek bo pretežno jasno, možnost popoldanskih ploh bo zelo majhna. Pihala bo šibka burja.
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk> Popoldne bo delno jasno, v jugozahodnih krajih zmerno do pretežno oblačno. Predvsem tam bodo posamezne plohe. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 24 do 29, na Primorskem do 31 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo večinoma sončno z občasno zmerno oblačnostjo, zjutraj bo ponekod po kotlinah megla. Občasno bodo možne kratkotrajne plohe. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 10 do 16, na Primorskem do 20, najvišje dnevne od 25 do 29 , na Primorskem do 32 stopinj C.
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 18.km  J od ZGORNJEGA GRUÅ KOVJA @10/09/2016 15:26:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.13+N,+15.93+E
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 27°C @10.09.2016 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41% severovzhodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:35:25, Kulminacija: 11:00:10, Sončni zahod: 17:24:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 12ur 49min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy_> cer
<napsy_> uporabla kdo tu docker swarm?
<idioterna> nah
<napsy_> sicer sm slisu da je dost polom
<napsy_> je tut menda kubernetes dost pred docker
<idioterna> ja kubernetes pa uporablamo
<idioterna> kam si zdej su, zlodej.
<idioterna> 19:45-!- napsy_ [~luka@BSN-142-55-115.dynamic.siol.net] has quit [Quit: napsy_]
<idioterna> 19:45< idioterna> ja kubernetes pa uporablamo
<idioterna> 19:45< idioterna> kam si zdej su, zlodej.
<napsy_> aha super
<napsy_> in kubernetes deluje sam prek google cloud?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> komot si ga postavs kjerkol
<idioterna> niti ni tok kompliciran
<idioterna> no ja no
<idioterna> kr kompliciran je dokler se ne navads fint i guess
<zdobbie> Good Guy Obama http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/obama-planned-parenthood_us_57d2c654e4b06a74c9f42f46?section
<Pepelka> Obama Moves To Protect Planned Parenthood Funding, Permanently | Huffington Post
<zdobbie> za SLO bomo pa lastnega junaka rabil, ce bo Primc prevec oral po gnoju
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon IRL https://i.redd.it/f24nxpxztokx.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie mm..look amazing
<CrazyLemon> froomeu ni uspelo :(
<napsy_> wow visual studio code pa je kr kul
<zdobbie> it's literally Atom
<CrazyLemon> you mean atom?
<napsy_> jup
<napsy_> ful dobra go podpora
<zdobbie> still Atom
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 8.km JV od CELJA @10/09/2016 21:25:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.2+N,+15.36+E
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/iHHNke8
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> mistery solved
<CrazyLemon> [22:35:36] <jo__>: hello can i help me ?
<CrazyLemon> you have to love them italians
<napsy_> hah
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> ćafćy
<slax0r> sup
<CrazyLemon> bed time is up
<CrazyLemon> well down
<CrazyLemon> ln
<slax0r> night
<napsy_> https://twitter.com/timmytaste/status/773630969882505217
<Pepelka> timmytaste auf Twitter: "Well that didn't take the internet very long #courage https://t.co/WNxoCFKIw5"
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-11
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> lulz
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 23.km JZ od VIDMA (UDINE, ITALIJA) @11/09/2016 08:43:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.91+N,+13.04+E
<napsy_> trese se, trese
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-08/silicon-valley-s-job-hungry-say-we-re-not-to-old-for-this
<Pepelka> It’s Tough Being Over 40 in Silicon Valley - Bloomberg
<Pepelka> »Older workers are trying lawsuits, classes, makeovers—even surgery—to keep working.«
<CrazyLemon> TIL da so plezalke same luštne punce
<dz0ny> where?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako where..everywhere!
<lynxlynxlynx> jah, pozitivna selekcija, moraš bit že mal fit, da sploh začneš
<CrazyLemon> .time los angeles
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v Los Angeles, CA, USA je 06:33
<msev-> CrazyLemon, aja kul
<msev-> učer sm bil z eno k zavrača uradno medicino na zmenku :D
<msev-> sam tradicionalna kitajska, bioresonanca pa homeopatija :D
<msev-> pa prav da cele dneve sam bere pa da se je naučil "živet sama s sabo"
<msev-> tko da si pomoje lah štejem v čast da sm jo sploh vn spravu
<CrazyLemon> a ti puncam s katerimi greš na zmenek predpišeš zdravila?!
<CrazyLemon> ali kaj je razlog 'zavračanja uradne medicine na zmenkih' ?
<CrazyLemon> kloroform?
<idioterna> msev-: reces da je bukova, pa gres.
<msev-> true story, pa take mešane signale je dajala jo sploh nism mogu prebrat
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a prej nis vedu tega?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nope
<idioterna> weird
<CrazyLemon> če bi vedu ne bi napisal TIL
<idioterna> sej kolesarke so tut
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če..bl mal vidim kolesark na obali
<msev-> uglavnm sux zj sm spet v depri :P :D
<idioterna> js jih pa ful vidm
<CrazyLemon> msev- predpiši si antidepresive
<idioterna> sam nism na obali
<idioterna> msev-: s kolesom pejt
<idioterna> al pa plezat
<CrazyLemon> ne pleza on..on sam hodi okrog v upanju da najde zmenek
<msev-> u r mean
<CrazyLemon> the truth is mean
<CrazyLemon> i'm just the messenger :>
<msev-> drgač ne hodm po hribih zato da bi punco najdu tm
<msev-> hodm iz lastnga veselja
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pa tut mal poplezam ampak čist u izi
<CrazyLemon> dokler ne preplezaš 6a+ ne plezaš!
 * CrazyLemon obvlada climbing žargon
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> whatever that is
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a nisi ti šel s svojo enkrat plezat v črni kal/osp?
<idioterna> svojo kaj
<CrazyLemon> s svojo trenutno partnerico
<CrazyLemon> z osebo, ki ti je rodila otroka
<idioterna> ja, z materjo mojih otrok
<idioterna> sva bluzila tam ja
<idioterna> ne bi temu sicer reku plezanje
<idioterna> k nisva proja
<idioterna> niti unih cevlckov nimava
<CrazyLemon> tisto je mučilna naprava..ne čevlčki
<zdobbie> http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/sep/10/brexit-camp-abandons-350-million-pound-nhs-pledge?CMP=fb_gu
<idioterna> who knew?
<zdobbie> http://imgur.com/DjepYmu
<Pepelka> Well there's your problem... - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<yang> msev, naslednjic ko jih bos na prvem zmenku prijemal za roko, se spomni na to, da se taka samo homeopatsko zdravi
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XRczBvWn7o&feature=youtu.be]
<Pepelka> Genialne! - YouTube
<idioterna> ce bi mela kolero bi pomoje opazu
<yang> ne vem ce kolero lahk gomeopatsko pozdravis heee
<idioterna> ne, se pa ze od dalec vid da neki ni kul
<yang> men so predpisal homeopatska zdravila k je mama rekla uni, da se mi v soli ne da ucit
<yang> pol je namiksala neko bedarijo
<idioterna> a zato se zdej tok rad ucis
<yang> sam nism hotu pit
<idioterna> skoda
<idioterna> zihr bi pomagal
<yang> ja mogoce bi haha
<zdobbie> sej Å¡iba se ne pije
<idioterna> everyone knows it works
<yang> bbl
<idioterna> a gres spit zdej
<idioterna> pomoje je ze prosao rok trajanja
<Krutec> better late then never :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/1764586/hillary-clinton-rushed-away-from-911-ceremony-appears-to-faint-amidst-reports-of-medical-episode/
<Pepelka> Hillary Clinton rushed away from 9/11 ceremony as she 'appears to faint' amidst reports of medical episode
<Pepelka> »US Presidential candidate Hillary Clinton has reportedly appeared to faint as she prematurely left the 9/11 memorial service in New York. The Democratic presidential nominee left the memorial servi…«
<zdobbie> shitshow it is
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.si/maps/@45.578272,13.8397639,1680m/data=!3m1!1e3
<Pepelka> Google Zemljevidi
<CrazyLemon> ahaha..the grass is always greener on the other side
<CrazyLemon> so true!
<dz0ny> sej to ste vidl ne http://www.sikstinska.mladinska.com/prodajni-pogoji/
<gramk> kakšen node stream majster tukaj?
<gramk> sem že bil na node kanalu, pa niso vedeli
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pranje dnarja!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sm razmišljal da bi laho  tko prodajal ubuntu biblijo :D
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu biblija
<Pepelka> Ubuntu-RS forumi - .pdf Linux Biblija na hrvatskom http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/archive/index.php?thread-598.html
<CrazyLemon> i'll pass :D
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Launcher List Indicator Update Adds PPA, New Workspaces Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/QjZzeeGsJe8/launcher-list-indicator-update-ppa-workspaces
<slax0r_> sup
<slax0r_> woah, what's that _ doing here
<slax0r> tak
<slax0r> sup
<CrazyLemon> u for realz?
<CrazyLemon> disconnecting just for a nick change?!
<slax0r> I did not
<slax0r> I identified to services
<zdobbie> .gif you make me sad
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/e03UozELSlS3m/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://www.tesla.com/en_EU/blog/upgrading-autopilot-seeing-world-radar?redirect=no
<Pepelka> Upgrading Autopilot: Seeing the World in Radar | Tesla Europe
<Pepelka> »While there are dozens of small refinements with Version 8 of our software, described in addendum below, the most significant upgrade to Autopilot will be the use of more advanced signal processing to create a picture of the world using the onboard radar. The radar was added to all Tesla vehicles in October 2014 as part of the Autopilot hardware suite, but was only meant to be a supplementary sensor to the primary camera and image processing system.
<CrazyLemon> tesla..make big data really big
<msev-> Approximately 200 small enhancements that aren't worth a bullet point
<CrazyLemon> bug fixes
<dz0ny> i wonder if msev- would read them :>
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly..Å¡e navodil ne prebere kaj Å¡ele da bi bugfixe bral :>
<msev-> :)
<yang> hahahaha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5ze-EIDmho
<Pepelka> American diplomats learn Slovene - YouTube
<Pepelka> »ENGLISH American diplomats at the U.S. Embassy Slovenia discover something new about Slovenia almost every day. They learn about the past, the present and of...«
<idioterna> no evo
<idioterna> "stupid americans"
<idioterna> in zna rect cmrlj
<idioterna> a znas ti rect vaughn?
<yang> Eh dali so jim res tezke primere
<yang> par od teh primerov ce 3x zapored ponovis se se slovenec zmoti
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/slovenian-tongue-twister.jpg
<idioterna> tole bi jim loh dal
<yang> Pikčasta pička v ptičkasti kletki
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-04
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> jo
<pitastrudl> morgen
<napsy> lp
<speed-> ka zaj
<speed-> bomo delali kaj ta teden?
<zdobbie> ti prvi
<speed-> lol ne
<msev-> pismo idioterna vidva ga pa skoz
<msev-> žgeta z bejbo :D
<speed-> zato jo ma
<speed-> :p
<zdobbie> ali pa ima za ta namen ona njega?
<zdobbie> hmmmmm
<speed-> whoa whoa, take it easy
<speed-> zdobbie zakaj si ti kloniran vedno
<speed-> to je kot tisto, not the hero we need, but hero we deserve?
<zdobbie> two heores
<speed-> hoes
<zdobbie> whoe whoe, take it easy
<msev-> njegova osebnost je prevelika da bi zajemala en nickname :D
<speed-> can i bet your friend, pleeeeeeez
<zdobbie> don't bet, kiddo
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> msev-: kaj pa nej
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/predsednisko-kandidaturo-je-napovedal-tudi-koprski-zupan-boris-popovic/431608
<jabuk> Predsedniško kandidaturo je napovedal tudi koprski župan Boris Popovič :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Koprski župan Boris Popovič je napovedal kandidaturo za predsednika republike in bo začel zbirati 3000 podpisov volivcev, ki jih potrebuje kot kandidat zunajparlamentarne stranke Slovenija za vedno.
<CrazyLemon> veselite se!
<slax0r> https://media.tenor.com/images/49d69203bfb87d55f2bab97e76cb14d5/tenor.gif
<zdobbie> GASPAR GASPAR OR GTFO
<slax0r> politika \o/
<CrazyLemon> GGM bo zunanji minister
<slax0r> https://goo.gl/gXJU8n
<slax0r> \o/
<CrazyLemon> is that.._the_ (k)night rider?
<CrazyLemon> also..zakaj zadnja luč ne utripa?!?!
<slax0r> kdo pa pravi da ne utripa?
<CrazyLemon> slika! :>
<zdobbie> bidon mas pa velik, ko da gres na morje
<slax0r> .5l
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: utripa utripa, tu se mogoce ne vidi :P
<speed-> fha
<speed-> kaksa raketo smo dobili glih
<zdobbie> a je sefe dal 911 v skupno rabo?
<speed-> aha
<speed-> ne ne eno pizduljo oh jej
<speed-> pa se ena dobra pride baje
<speed-> tak da
<speed-> \o/
<speed-> standard se vea
<speed-> veca*
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.portswigger.net/2017/08/how-i-accidentally-framed-myself-for.html
<jabuk> PortSwigger Web Security Blog: How I Accidentally Framed Myself for a Hacking Frenzy
<matjaz> omg slovenija no
<speed-> was
<matjaz> na vlogi za sigen-ca cert moraš napisat geslo za preklic certa
<slax0r> matjaz: asdfasdf
<dz0ny> matjaz: jes
<dz0ny> pa naglas povedat :)
<slax0r> ^
<dz0ny> na upravni enoti
<slax0r> tudi tukaj
<dz0ny> suckmyballs je moje geslo
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> na srečo je opcijsko polje
<matjaz> Å¡ele prej videl
<slax0r> zdaj ko si ze vpisal "hunter2" ?
<matjaz> ne, sem vlogo vrgel stran
<matjaz> zdaj jo pa moram spet sprintat
<slax0r> oh noes
<slax0r> teh trees
<matjaz> fuck em
<slax0r> no thanks
<slax0r> splinters and such...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/modulosdesk/modulos-an-ever-changing-desk-for-your-ever-changi
<jabuk> Modulos - an ever changing desk for your ever changing needs by Modulos —Kickstarter
<jabuk> Modulos is raising funds for Modulos - an ever changing desk for your ever changing needs on Kickstarter!With Modulos, you can customize your work surface to your own individual needs, then customize it again... and again... Get yours now!
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t that price
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/904638455761612800
<jabuk> Elon Musk on Twitter: "China, Russia, soon all countries w strong computer science. Competition for AI superiority at national level most likely cause of WW3 imo."
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<dz0ny> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-41147046
<jabuk> Belgian military pilot falls from helicopter during airshow - BBC News
<jabuk> Troops search for a body after the military pilot's unexplained fall during an air show.
<CrazyLemon> pozabu da nima padala?!
<slax0r> sinu dal za prvi dan v soli padalo, on pa vzel sinovo torbo
<slax0r> potegnil vrvico in padla malica iz torbe
<idioterna> speed-: url
<idioterna> na raketo
<speed-> ni urlja
<speed-> niti se nevem kera je
<idioterna> spacex?
<speed-> yes, just
<speed-> with ass and boobies
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> boobies \o/
<speed-> CECEK
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> meh
<CrazyLemon> ^ not into boobies :/
<idioterna> sm mislu da je kej zanimivga
<idioterna> ~72% vseh prebivalcev ma boobies
<CrazyLemon> so many boobies \ø/
<CrazyLemon> s/ø/o
<CrazyLemon> meh..nevihtica..lp
<idioterna> nc nimam proti boobies, sam niso dost uncommon da bi se ob tla metal zarad njih
<idioterna> rakete pa so
<msev-> uf speed- dj jo slikej
<msev-> :D
<msev-> rabm neki za ponoč :D
<idioterna> jsm jo ze sliku
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RdtHkBvjNQ
<jabuk> Rakete! - YouTube
<jabuk> 5x upočasnjene.
<zdobbie> tale ma pa mal boljsi tempo na jance https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Txd-1pD1KWs
<idioterna> sam je tok sirok da se mora umikat
<pitastrudl> ni glih najbolsi safety distance ne
<idioterna> ma zadost je
<idioterna> najvec kar je na tej razdalji loh je da oslepis
<idioterna> nobenih resnih opeklin ne mors fasat
<dz0ny> heh http://imgur.com/a/bMOVj
<slax0r> dz0ny: ragequit
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/uVRnelI.jpg
<matjaz> 17.10 ima že Gnome by default?
<dz0ny> da
<matjaz> tale temen skin je default?
<dz0ny> ne
<matjaz> se mi je zdel čudno :)
<matjaz> kakšen je pa default?
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/a/zNOPH
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Post with 0 views.
<dz0ny> isti k v unity
<matjaz> ugh
<matjaz> vidim ja
<dz0ny> pac amabiance
<dz0ny> al kaj je ze
<dz0ny> tko kot prej
<dz0ny> sej compiz je od gtkja jemal slog
<dz0ny> eding kr je extra je ta shell theme
<dz0ny> shell tema je pa sam za http://imgur.com/a/zNOPH
<msev-> idioterna, ti maš rd iste hobije k js haha
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> sam js se ne motm glede tega da je heroin nevarn
<idioterna> hehe
<slax0r> heroin ni nevaren
<idioterna> i know
<slax0r> saj je samo kup prahu
<slax0r> al whatever it is
<idioterna> ce ti 50kilski zakl tega na glavo pade te ubije
<idioterna> ampak to vela tut za rupurut!
<slax0r> ni nujno, 500kilski ziher, 50 pa se so neke sanse da se izmazes
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 18.3°C @04.09.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% jugozahodnik 2.7 m/s (9.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:28:49, Kulminacija: 13:03:16, Sončni zahod: 19:37:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 08min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> sup
<slax0r> a wild sasa appears
<sasa84> ooo idioterna :)
<sasa84> živjo živjo :)
<sasa84> čafči slax0r :)
<sasa84> idioterna: nč ni blo (še) z mojim kolesarjenjem do morja
<idioterna> vidm ja
<idioterna> bi blo na stravi ce bi!
<slax0r> na stravi je nek mir zadnje case
<zdobbie> jst sem se upokojil
<slax0r> zdobbie: can haz ur bike? :P
<zdobbie> lol no
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<zdobbie> mrbit ze jutri zacnem comeback!
<slax0r> but... :(
<slax0r> ne to delat
<slax0r> ni vredno
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> msev-: dat u? http://i.imgur.com/B147nGZ.jpg
<zdobbie> a ma foot fetish?
<sasa84> jaz grem dns ...oz zdej, dokler je še mal sončka
<slax0r> jaz sem sel v petek al kdaj je to blo, ob sedmih zvecer, je blo ze kar hladno
<slax0r> pa se stegnil sem se skoraj ko budala
<slax0r> ker so eno celo kolesarsko razkopali, brez ostevljave \o/
<slax0r> in brez znakov seveda
<zdobbie> a nimas gorca?
<slax0r> gorca?
<sasa84> bbl
<zdobbie> gorskega kolesa
<slax0r> ne
<slax0r> trek
<zdobbie> coolio
<slax0r> gangsters paradajz?
<e1e> hello
<zdobbie> it's me
<e1e> hej zdobbie
<zdobbie> hai
<e1e> kako kej?
<zdobbie> od dneva do dneva
<zdobbie> tko da bomo jutr vidl
<e1e> aha, no dans je bil vsaj sonce :)
<zdobersek> vsaj to
<zdobbie> zdej je pa ze mrzlo
<e1e> res je, notri še gre, ko je sonce ogrel, zunaj pa že kar hladno...
<zdobbie> lahko predlaga kdo kak pameten zunanji disk?
<pitastrudl> how many memebytes?
<zdobbie> over 9000!
<pitastrudl> dayum
<pitastrudl> https://www.mimovrste.com/zunanji-trdi-diski/lacie-zunanji-disk-36tb-6big-thunderbolt-3-usb-31-7200
<pitastrudl> there u go
<jabuk> LaCiezunanji disk 36TB 6big Thunderbolt 3 & USB 3.1 - 7200| mimovrste=)
<jabuk> LaCie 6big Dock Thunderbolt™ 3 zunanji disk je izjemna naprava, ki vam ponuja kombinacijo Thunderbolt 3 in USB 3.1 vmesnika s čimer pridobite najvišje dosegljive hitrosti ob povezavi z najnovešimi PC ali MAC računalniki.
<zdobbie> hm, tole bi blo dost imo
<pitastrudl> WD passport so kul
<pitastrudl> mam enga že 2 leti pa ga sabo nosm včas pa še vedno drži
<pitastrudl> maybe avoid seagate :memeface:
<zdobbie> wd mam rajs 40
<zdobbie> ampak ga strosim prej k v dveh letih
<pitastrudl> oy vey
<idioterna> o
<zdobbie> oOOooOoooOooo
<CrazyLemon> a pozna kdo kak app k sam youtube audio predvaja
<zdobbie> youtube, pa karton prek zalepis
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno mi bo kurlo baterijo!
<CrazyLemon> tega pa nočem!
<CrazyLemon> oziroma lahk bi si en powerbank kupu pa je tot o
<CrazyLemon> to to*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: evo done  https://github.com/dz0ny/video.streamy
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vidu :)
<CrazyLemon> [20:00:44] <zdobbie>: lahko predlaga kdo kak pameten zunanji disk?        ..od samsunga T serija ? SSDji
<e1e> CrazyLemon potem si pa preneseš dol kar hočeš poslušati, sam v avdio verziji?
<dz0ny> jst mam 4tb wd red
<dz0ny> 30MBs prek lana
<dz0ny> kr perfect
<pitastrudl> sam to ni glih "zunanji" ?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne..js bi pol izbral playlist pa bi poslušal sam audio
<pitastrudl> :D
<dz0ny> jah v skatlo sm ga dal
<dz0ny> zunanjo
<dz0ny> pa prek usb3 na ruter
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon mislim da google probava kr dost teh appov ugasnt ker potem ni fore da bi nekdo imel youtube RED
<pitastrudl> tko da je bl težka
<pitastrudl> maš og youtube
<pitastrudl> nevem če še dela
<dz0ny> za adroid?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kaj pa je youtube music/play music? :>
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kaj?
<pitastrudl> maš google play music pa maš pol youtube red
<pitastrudl> k ti pusti v background predvajat
<pitastrudl> iirc
<pitastrudl> dz0ny da
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ja..če kupiš play music dobiš youtube red dostop
<CrazyLemon> če kupiš youtube red dobiš play music dostop
<pitastrudl> lmao
<pitastrudl> who would have guessed it works both ways
<CrazyLemon> sej bodo kmalu združili zadevo
<pitastrudl> "According to device and network abuse policy and section 4.4 of the developer distribution agreement and YouTubes Terms of Services it is not allowed to play videos in background."
<pitastrudl> r i p
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobbie> told ya
<CrazyLemon> yes u did
<dz0ny> just works
<zdobbie> such ez
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-05
<b4d> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<msev-> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/ubuntu-17-10-login-screen-preview?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<jabuk> Meet the Improved Ubuntu 17.10 Login Screen - OMG! Ubuntu!
<jabuk> As releases go, Ubuntu 17.10 is going be defined by the huge number of changes it makes — and that includes changes to the default login screen. Making a w
<msev-> slax0r, nope that aint me, I aint got time for that, ker morm mojo FF potešit :D
<msev-> rekla da se trenutno noče vezat ampak žgat se pa še vedno hoče :D
<msev-> dz0ny, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-z7PIeQBGA&t=0s , zanimiv je 45 dni standby timea, sam nima npr gpx map-a tko k amazefit, tko da ne pride v poštev zame :)
<zdobbie> tfc.
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> o/
<pitastrudl> jutro
<msev-> k gledaš kšne te demote hišne avtomacije se npr kavomat sam pržge...nezastopm a je voda skoz notr v kavomatu?
<msev-> stara voda od prejšnjega dne al kaj
<slax0r> mogoce je pa avtomat na pipo priklopljen
<msev-> razn če maš nekega nevem kok pro k je res na pipo prklopljen
<slax0r> odvisno od avtomata
<msev-> sam to more bit ful drago
<msev-> res za kšne kavne fanatike :D
<slax0r> saj pa ce zvecer vodo nalijes
<slax0r> pa ja ni voda tako stara da se drugo jutro ne bi bila vredu
<slax0r> saj se prekuha
<slax0r> pa za to res ne rabis hisne avtomacije
<slax0r> samo eno tisto uro kjer lahko sam izberes kdaj se vklopi in izklopi
<slax0r> :)
<dz0ny> msev-: gear sport si vidu?
<slax0r> ali pa pijes pravo kavo in ti je ne more skuhat avtomat in dvignes svojo leno rit do stedilnika in si jo skuhas :)
<metalcamp_> turška ftw
<slax0r> dz0ny: si ze mogoce se kaj srecal z go-macaron?
<dz0ny> first time hearing it
<pitastrudl> metalcamp_, amen to that
<msev-> dz0ny, ne
<slax0r> dz0ny: basically go framework for teh web
<slax0r> mas kak drug predlog za to?
<slax0r> razen django :P
<dz0ny> jst kr sam sestavim
<dz0ny> gorrila-mux
<msev-> oz dz0ny sm jo ja
<msev-> shit mi je
<msev-> hočm pocen uro haha :D
<dz0ny> alice/chains
<dz0ny> pa sarah-docs
<slax0r> dz0ny: tnx, bom precekiral
<dz0ny> da je api sam dokemtiran
<dz0ny> alice/chains inject context v request
<dz0ny> recmo db,model etc
<slax0r> sarah-docs?
<dz0ny> slax0r: [GrooveHQ]
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/arso-api/blob/master/src/arso/main_test.go#L9
<jabuk> arso-api/main_test.go at master · ubuntu-si/arso-api · GitHub
<jabuk> arso-api - Arso temperature in potresi
<slax0r> aha, torej sem nasel pravega :)
<slax0r> a to ti generira API docs?
<slax0r> zanimivo
<slax0r> alice/chains pa mislis: https://github.com/justinas/alice ?
<dz0ny> yep
<slax0r> cool
<slax0r> mam kaj za researchat :)
<metalcamp_> .yt alice in chains
<jabuk> Alice In Chains - Would? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nco_kh8xJDs
<metalcamp_> you mean this alice in chains?
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JNXx8VdbAE
<jabuk> GOTO 2012 • Frankenbuilds; if Agile is so good, why are our Products so bad? • Gabrielle Benefield - YouTube
<jabuk> This presentation was recorded at GOTO Aarhus 2012 http://gotocon.com Gabrielle Benefield - Agile Trainer ABSTRACT It's not about building the product right,...
<idioterna> zakaj nism tega vidu 2012? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://nutiminn.is/kattarshians/
<jabuk> Keeping Up With The Kattarshians
<jabuk> Keeping Up With The Kattarshians - Live Video Feed of Cats
<msev-> dz0ny, a ti boš kupu un samsungov watch :D
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kjut
<zdobbie> "Includes paid promotion" SELLOUT
<pitastrudl> sam ni live
<pitastrudl> i was betrayed
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon a maš kak ekstra sata pcie kartico
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne..mam ekstra APU te ekstra RAM..wanna buy?!
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3620.00, low: 3440.00, high: 3800.00, bid: 3620.00, ask: 3620.01
<CrazyLemon> soon guys..soon
<slax0r> ICO ban in effect?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon sori, APUs are so last year
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: moja ponudba se vedno stoji, 5eur :P
<metalcamp_> slax0r: on tebi 5eur?
<metalcamp_> :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r like i said.. velja poštnina pa je 120€ :D
<slax0r> metalcamp_: ja :D
<CrazyLemon> you are mean mean people
<matjaz> first FRIYAY this week!
<matjaz> H Y P E
<pitastrudl> you mean average?
<pitastrudl> AYYY
<slax0r> matjaz: no offense, but, gtfo
<pitastrudl> friyay?
<matjaz> that thing Ms. Black sings about
<CrazyLemon> u so racist
<matjaz> you said it, not me!
<slax0r> aren't we all?
<CrazyLemon> nope!
<slax0r> liez
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koer
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 23°C @05.09.2017 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% zahodnik 1.2 m/s (4.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:41, Kulminacija: 13:05:17, Sončni zahod: 19:37:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 05min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 23°C @05.09.2017 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% zahodnik 1.2 m/s (4.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:32:41, Kulminacija: 13:05:17, Sončni zahod: 19:37:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 05min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mm..kr awesome vreme..idealno za kolo
<pitastrudl> ane
<pitastrudl> je kr fajn
<pitastrudl> just right
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl si kupu novo kolo?
<pitastrudl> nope
<pitastrudl> TIL 26col je premajhno zame
<idioterna> 26 col je velikost obrocov
<CrazyLemon> no such thing as premajhno..to je sam obseg kolesa
<idioterna> to nima veze s tvojo velikostjo
<CrazyLemon> what he said
<CrazyLemon> what he said again
<pitastrudl> aja?
<pitastrudl> but small wheels
<idioterna> pony ma 20" pa se komot 6'10" clovk pele z njim :)
<CrazyLemon> ja
<pitastrudl> kaj naj pa pol gledam da bo primerno za mojo velikost
<idioterna> kaj sploh rabs povej
<idioterna> za kaksno rabo
<pitastrudl> mestno
<CrazyLemon> whats with this imperial bs?!
<idioterna> rablenga kup
<pitastrudl> pa da ma prestave, da ni glih muka v hrib
<idioterna> po kerem mestu?
<pitastrudl> ja sej rablenga kupujem
<pitastrudl> koper
<pitastrudl> it has its ups and downs
<idioterna> aha ja
<idioterna> to pa pol kr ksn mtb
<idioterna> kok si visok?
<pitastrudl> lol, mtb? :D
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> to bo najbols
<pitastrudl> rabim da ima blatnike, pa prestave ne smejo biti grip, ker baje se grip rad kvari
<pitastrudl> pa ga je jeba menjat
<slax0r> why not trekking?
<pitastrudl> idioterna 188cm
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> ne vem men se ni se noben grip pokvaru
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> blatnike v kopru?
<idioterna> a mate dez?
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> ja :D
<slax0r> idioterna: sneg
<slax0r> brozga
<slax0r> itd
<slax0r> :P
<idioterna> a ni to na morju
<idioterna> tam je skos sonck
<pitastrudl> idioterna pač ga uporablam dnenvo, ko je dež mam pa pol mokro rit
<pitastrudl> ja zdej ni blo neki tok soncka  zadne case :D
<idioterna> aha ja pol pa res
<pitastrudl> http://www.bolha.com/rekreacija-sport/kolesarstvo/kolesa/gorska-kolesa/mosko-gorsko-kolo-26col-21pre--1327204182.html
<jabuk> Moško gorsko kolo 26col, 21pre. :: bolha.com
<jabuk> Prodamo kolo, ki je servisirano, ohranjeno in pripravljeno za vožnjo. Pri nas imate na zalogi še različne vrste koles. Nudimo vam tudi veliko zalogo
<pitastrudl> kak se ti to zdi
<pitastrudl> al pa tale http://www.bolha.com/rekreacija-sport/kolesarstvo/kolesa/gorska-kolesa/mosko-gorsko-kolo-26col-18pre--1327489398.html
<idioterna> zgleda cist ok
<slax0r> ni ravno gorsko :D
<pitastrudl> pač sem bral o prestavah in te grip-i se ne kvarijo? baje po nekem cajtu zgubijo natančnost pri prestavljanju
<idioterna> tale tadrug zgleda bols za po mestu edin vprasanje je kok ma dolgo zicstango
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sure
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> po nekem cajtu vse zgubi natancnost
<pitastrudl> pa ni "trigger" prestav lazji zamenjat?
<pitastrudl> ker pac za grip moras menjat belanco? al kak gre to
<slax0r> saj ne bos menjaval 50x v minuti...
<idioterna> a?
<idioterna> nc ni treba balance
<idioterna> menjat
<idioterna> mislm, odraufas dol
<pitastrudl> ja pa to so rabljena kolesa, zarad tega ne
<idioterna> edin une gume mors spulit dol
<slax0r> aja, mislis menjat, as in, zamenjat :)
<pitastrudl> kaj ves kok je zjeban tisto
<slax0r> ne menjat prestavo :)
<pitastrudl> nene , haha
<idioterna> pitastrudl: pejt lepo do tega tipa
<idioterna> to je tam pred btcjem
<idioterna> pa mal poglej kaj ma
<idioterna> pa k ti bo ksn vsec vzami
<idioterna> pa je
<pitastrudl> bom lahk Å¡ele v petek, sem v kp med tednom
<pitastrudl> sam upam da kdo drug ne vzame
<idioterna> ja a ti ga js kupim
<idioterna> mislm, zdele bom sel tam mimo
<pitastrudl> aja
<idioterna> pa loh najdem enga takega k bi ga zase vzel
<pitastrudl> ja sam ga nemorem probat pred nakupom
<idioterna> k sva isto velika prblizn
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> zdje nevem kateri bi bil bolj primeren
<pitastrudl> mogoče ta črnega bi vzel
<idioterna> no bom rajs pocaku :)
<idioterna> pa pejt v petek tam
<pitastrudl> velja
<pitastrudl> idioterna lahk prides v petk zraven
<idioterna> sej bi tja napisu, sam ga rabs za v koper
<pitastrudl> gremo skp :D
<idioterna> bom vidu ce bom meu cajt
<slax0r> saj si pa v penziji :)
<pitastrudl> velja :D
<idioterna> slax0r: bos vidu k bos ti
<idioterna> kaj to pomen za scheduling
<slax0r> idioterna: nekako nimam upanja da kdaj bom :)
<speed-> SCHEPFEN GEMMA
<idioterna> a to je kej radioaktivngs
<idioterna> a*
<speed-> ja
<slax0r> od tega se je konj crknil
<idioterna> najbrz je to una raketa od vcerej
<idioterna> urlpls
<speed-> hehehe
<speed-> eh samo tiho bojta
<speed-> tu ze mere jemlemo
<speed-> kera ma vecje cecke ali ta ali ona ki je do zdaj vodila :p
<idioterna> kaj a vprasat si pa ne upate
<speed-> to novo se ne
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> tica vun
<pitastrudl> (ง ° ͜ ʖ °)ง
<idioterna> ce je prsla delat med balkance pol ze ve
<speed-> no no
<CrazyLemon> oh snap
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/veadqed7dxjz.png
<pitastrudl> ayy
<zdobbie> http://www.npr.org/2017/09/04/548471325/how-president-trumps-rhetoric-is-changing-the-way-americans-talk
<jabuk> How President Trump's Rhetoric Is Changing The Way Americans Talk : NPR
<jabuk> New research suggests Donald Trump's attacks on groups such as Muslims and Mexicans are changing our views of what's acceptable to say.
<slax0r> trump for president!
<dz0ny> murko, murko
<dz0ny> kero ponizanje bi blo to za pahorja
<speed-> :)))
<msev-> holly shit pitastrudl kok si visok postaven mladenič :D
<msev-> men bi blo fajn mal več centimetrov met -> thats what she said :P
<msev-> da bi loh Å¡e nekoliko bl visoke punce zapecal :D
<matjaz> stop na pručko, ne
<zdobbie> al pa na svoj ego
<msev-> nemorm zj sm navajen tega vn metanja na tinderju :D
<msev-> tm morš bit totalno samozavestn :D
<msev-> težko je to samozavest serijsko potem izklopit :)
<metalcamp_> .tfc
<metalcamp_> we need meme for this
<msev-> res je :D
<slax0r> fuck is tfc?
<speed-> Ce majo sadovnjak
<speed-> Pa zivino pa svasta
<speed-> Te pa prej sin
<speed-> Kengoruje strejlo, pa okoli sake drejve grabo skopo
<speed-> Pa jih not zakopo, po 5 na eno drejvo.. kak gnojilo
<speed-> Ka jih je prej prevec wttf
<speed-> ^^ ena kolegica, pravi o sosedih keri so v avstraliji
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
<msev-> fak lol
<msev-> slax0r, tfc = this fucking channel
<msev-> (tm) zdobbie
<zdobbie> in public domain, use it freely on this channel
<slax0r> ah
<slax0r> ce je public domain bom uporabljal kje bom hotel :P
<zdobbie> HEYEYEYEYY
<slax0r> u said public domain
<slax0r> so fu :P
<idioterna> hejhej
<metalcamp_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1w2aASUpWQ
<jabuk> Hey Hey He man - YouTube
<jabuk> he man sings fournon blondes song
<CrazyLemon> https://forums.lastpass.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=268795
<jabuk> LastPass Forums • View topic - LastPass extension corrupted, crashes Chrome
<CrazyLemon> stupid softwarez
<dz0ny> zato mam enpasd :D
<dz0ny> enpass
<dz0ny> just works
<CrazyLemon> someone broke github
<zdobbie> o shit sorry
<CrazyLemon> .aptf libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
<jabuk> /usr/lib/powerpc64le-linux-gnu/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0 > libgstreamer0.10-0 [ppc64el]
<jabuk> /usr/lib/powerpc-linux-gnu/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0 > libgstreamer0.10-0 [powerpc]
<jabuk> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0 > libgstreamer0.10-0 [i386]
<jabuk> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0 > libgstreamer0.10-0 [armhf]
<jabuk> /usr/lib/aarch64-linux-gnu/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0 > libgstreamer0.10-0 [arm64]
<CrazyLemon> .apt libgstreamer0.10-0
<jabuk> libgstreamer0.10-0-dbg {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS)}
<jabuk> libgstreamer0.10-0 {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS)}
<zdobbie> don't
<CrazyLemon> u dont
<CrazyLemon> .aptf libgstreame1.0.so
<CrazyLemon> .aptf libgstreamer1.0.so
<CrazyLemon> a ima mogoče kdo  libgstreamer-0.10.so.0 na sistemu?
<CrazyLemon> 16.04 LTS ma še vedno to knjižnico
<CrazyLemon> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
<CrazyLemon> .aptf libgstapp-0.10.so.0
<jabuk> /usr/lib/powerpc64le-linux-gnu/libgstapp-0.10.so.0 > libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 [ppc64el]
<jabuk> /usr/lib/powerpc-linux-gnu/libgstapp-0.10.so.0 > libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 [powerpc]
<jabuk> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgstapp-0.10.so.0 > libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 [i386]
<jabuk> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libgstapp-0.10.so.0 > libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 [armhf]
<jabuk> /usr/lib/aarch64-linux-gnu/libgstapp-0.10.so.0 > libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 [arm64]
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/svet/razkrit-skriven-azerbajdzanski-sklad-za-podmazovanje-evropskih-politikov-in-novinarjev-448529
<jabuk> Razkrit skrivni azerbajdžanski sklad za podkupovanje evropskih politikov in novinarjev - siol.net
<jabuk> Azerbajdžanski politični vrh naj bi si pri kupovanju prijateljev med evropskimi ugledneži, tudi politiki in novinarji, pomagal z 2,4 milijarde evrov vrednim ...
<CrazyLemon> e je znašel tudi slovenski politik Zmago Jelinčič Plemeniti, kandidat za predsednika republike. Dolgoletni predsednik Slovenske nacionalne stranke naj bi od podjetja Metastar julija 2012 prejel 25 tisoč evrov.
<CrazyLemon> Za OCCPR je Jelinčič pojasnil, da je bil to honorar za prevod knjige Ukana Toneta Svetine iz slovenščine v ruščino.
<zdobbie> PASTE MOAR
<CrazyLemon> shut your piehole and thank me for that paste
<zdobbie> THANK FOR PASTE MORE
<zdobbie> MOAR
<CrazyLemon> yw
<zdobbie> nis napasteu, kjer povejo, da ta prevod ne postoji
<CrazyLemon> kje to piše
<zdobbie> na delo.si
<zdobbie> huehuehue
<CrazyLemon> a greš eno na hitro?
<zdobbie> na 2 se moram prej
<zdobbie> idi server poiskat
<CrazyLemon> meh.. lih ob 22 boš končal
<zdobbie> HREMO
<zdobbie> ... hremo?
<CrazyLemon> pejt
<zdobbie> pejdem
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ez
<CrazyLemon> živjo e1e
<e1e> kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> v redu..zmagoslavno (?) se počutim :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ti? si pripravljena na prevajanje?
 * CrazyLemon preveri documentation/string freeze datume
<e1e> zakaj pa zmagoslavno?
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> e1e ker sm zdobbieja zmagal
<e1e> jaz sem vredu... in ne Å¡e lol
<e1e> hej idioterna kako kaj?
<idioterna> ja super
<CrazyLemon> September 21st
<CrazyLemon> ￼ DocumentationStringFreeze
<CrazyLemon> October 5th
<CrazyLemon> ￼ NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline
<CrazyLemon> mamo še neki časa :D
<idioterna> edin spat morm jit k morm zjutri otroke v solo spravt
<e1e> CrazyLemon ok, sem vidla, da je neki novega prišlo od UMWelcome za prevest
<e1e> idioterna aja in kak jima je všeč šola, v ker razred sta sla?
<idioterna> 1 pa 3
<idioterna> mislm da jima je kr ok
<CrazyLemon> a si ju dal v 'navadno' Å¡olo? :)
<e1e> potem tako dobro, če je še ok
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne
<CrazyLemon> idioterna waldorfska ali montessori?
<e1e> tulk jih že obstaja?
<CrazyLemon> of course
<CrazyLemon> how else would hipsters become hipsters
<e1e> problem postane, ko je otrok prenaporn in gre iz ene na drugo...
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: waldorfska
<idioterna> rajs mam sicer montessori, sam so samo farske
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-06
<metalcamp_> dan
<zdobbie> o/
<b4d> hai
<speed-> \o
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> morgen
<zdobbie> našu miško https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DI-mLlGW4AIn96y.jpg
<pitastrudl> frišna vlažna mema
<CrazyLemon> en mi na oglas od rama napiše "zanimam se za hišni računalnik $telefonska"
<zdobbie> nekje sem prebral, da tud hisni racunalniki rabjo ram
<CrazyLemon> nonsense
<pitastrudl> https://i.redd.it/3v6bql1yf4kz.jpg
<speed-> hisni racunalnik ?
<speed-> a to je direkt v steno zmontirano ali kak
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> mene bl kot hisni moti telefonska..a pričakuje da ga bom klical al kako
<speed-> a je 090 ? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..vidu sm telefonsko pa sm sam 'v redu' odpisal pa je to to :D
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3873.00, low: 3570.00, high: 3878.47, bid: 3870.03, ask: 3873.00
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/borzni-komentar/popravek-na-wall-streetu-kitajska-zbila-cene-kriptovalut/431794
<jabuk> Popravek na Wall Streetu; Kitajska zbila cene kriptovalut :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Opozorila, da utegne Wall Street septembra doživeti nekaj pretresov, so se že včeraj izkazala za pravilna, saj je Dow Jones (21.753 točk) zanihal za več kot 200 točk oziroma dober odstotek navzdol.
<CrazyLemon> ni jim ravno uspelo
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon poklič ga ane
<pitastrudl> mogoče ti je nan arobn oglas pisu
<pitastrudl> Å¡kodil ne bo :P
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl dont be silly
<pitastrudl> pol se boš pa pritoževal da ti noben ne klika
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a ti pokličeš vsakega spammerja? in zakaj ne :)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sej klikajo..sam so čudni :)
<pitastrudl> če je domača številka bo težko glih kak spammer?
<pitastrudl> ja kaj si pričakoval da bo sam normalen folk al kaj? :P
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl of course
<pitastrudl> guess again
<napsy> dan
<pitastrudl> dan
<msev-> lol
<idioterna> kaj zdej msev- pa speed
<idioterna> kje sploh je speed
<idioterna> no, whatever
<idioterna> pics?
<msev-> hei idioterna :D
<msev-> bil sm pr zobarci :D
<zdobbie> "speed- has left IRC" classy
<msev-> cheesy
<metalcamp_> sup
<Guest95102> wot wot
<Guest95102> ah
<speed-> stjupid
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> kje so pics
<speed-> no pics
<b4d> slike zobarce?
<idioterna> sm ze pozabu koga
<metalcamp_> ni bilo govora o nekih raketah?
<speed-> jap
<CrazyLemon> show me the rocket
<speed-> look up to the sky!
<slax0r> Benutzer: Support
<slax0r> Passwort: topsupport!?
<slax0r> http://roflzoo.com/pics/042010/serious-cat-is-not-amused-big.jpg
<speed-> BENUTZER
<msev-> speed-, we missed you, you old bugger!
<speed-> :*
<msev-> :@
<slax0r> prediction for msev- and speed- http://i.imgur.com/sS3oqFN.jpg
<speed-> lol
<msev-> .tfc :D
<dz0ny> msev-: https://github.com/dz0ny/video.streamy/releases/tag/alpha
<msev-> holly shit dz0ny ti si genij :D
<msev-> kko pa poiščeš zadevo
<dz0ny> maš za rarbg pa showrss že integriran
<dz0ny> partis is next
<msev-> holly shit awesome stuff
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: torrentleach je začel kr sam delat čez par ur
<dz0ny> aja pa mp3 tud lahko :)
<msev-> dz0ny, kaj pa princip TerrariumTV-ja a je isti?
<msev-> k so neki trackerji k jih hit-a
<msev-> pa loh izbereš resolucijo itd
<dz0ny> isto maš not
<msev-> bom mal poscreenshotov kašne trackerje uporablja če bi se jih dal v tole opensource varianto dat not :D
<dz0ny> če majo to kot kodi plugin
<dz0ny> se jih sam tam pobere
<jabuk> M 2.3 > 12.km SV od VIDMA (UDINE, ITALIJA) @06/09/2017 14:22:45  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.16+N,+13.31+E
<msev-> kle vidm neka imena GoMovies, Dizimag,  FliXanityBased, PMovies, Watch5s, YesMovies, Vidics, TuneMovies, WatchEpisodes (Openload), XMovies8
<msev-> PrimeWire
<zdobbie> go
<zdobbie> list em all
<msev-> to j nekak to
<msev-> :D
<msev-> o kul https://github.com/dz0ny/kodi-slo-radio
<msev-> čeprov itak loh t2 playlist not potegnem npr
<zdobbie> kok zlobno
<zdobbie> 'nice, but useless tbh'
<dz0ny> tist niso trackerji
<dz0ny> pač pa strani
<dz0ny> kr bom dodal je Å¡e pocorn source
<dz0ny> https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6safyl/the_bittorrent_protocol_specification_v2/
<jabuk> The BitTorrent Protocol Specification v2 : programming
<jabuk> reddit: the front page of the internet
<msev-> a popcorn pa zajema večino tistih strani a kko
<msev-> a pol tuki ta dev da integracijo per website a kko
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> https://movies-v2.api-fetch.website/movies/1
<slax0r> what movies?
<dz0ny> all of them :)
<msev-> ful dobr dz0ny
<msev-> tole je manjkal integracija s kodijem...to je bil eden glavnih stvari k so manjkale
<msev-> čak dz0ny dj mi neki povej
<msev-> a loh z json-rpc-jem zj interagiram s tvojim pluginom
<msev-> recimo da se pomikam po menijih in notr string vnesem
<msev-> pač mycroft skill -> odprem tvoj plugin -> kurzor je vedno na istem mestu (tko ga zakodiraš npr če loh prosm) -> pol se pomikam po menijih z json-rpc komandami standardno ker je pač razporeditev ista -> ven string iz utteranca potegnem za film (k vprašam prek mycrofta), in potem poišče prvo izbiro in zažene
<msev-> tko da a prosm loh zakodiraš tko da se kurzor zmerm nahaja na vrhu na vseh straneh
<dz0ny> da
<msev-> odlično :)
<zdobbie> ne prosi, sponzoriraj
<dz0ny> to je standard plugin
<dz0ny> tko da ga lahko uporabljaš z vsemi k podirajo browse
<msev-> dz0ny, če mi tole vse rata greva na pir :)
<dz0ny> yatse, org kodie
<dz0ny> https://movies-v2.api-fetch.website/exports/movie
<dz0ny> !root
<msev-> ql bom stestiral in ti povedal če bi bla kšna zadeva za izboljšat IMO pa take fore če so kšni hrošči. Super excited sm
<dz0ny> hehe https://movies-v2.api-fetch.website/logs/error
<msev-> a to dela sam v najnovejši verziji kodija
<msev-> al v obeh
<msev-> torej 16 in 17
<dz0ny> 17
<dz0ny> linux only :)
<dz0ny> no to je bl mišlen pognajat na librelec
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 6.km  S od VIDMA (UDINE, ITALIJA) @06/09/2017 14:26:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.12+N,+13.24+E
<msev-> pismo fajn bi blo met to tut na androidu :D
<msev-> pa na stari verziji tut :D
<jabuk> M 2 > 7.km  V od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @06/09/2017 14:30:47  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.29+N,+13.23+E
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/Ars9HFN.jpg
<slax0r> lmao
<slax0r> wish it was me though :(
<dz0ny> msev-: lahko daš service na box
<dz0ny> pol pa v androidu rečeš da naj uporabi tist server
<dz0ny> če greš v options lahko nastaviš service server
<dz0ny> jst poganjam na nasu
<dz0ny> pa mam pol na več kodi škatlah
<zdobbie> slax0r: ya don't have a house yet?
<msev-> o dz0ny kul je to
<msev-> zelo kul
<msev-> a da laufaš pol kao en serverski instance od kodija
<msev-> na nasu
<msev-> pa potem en clientski pri TVju
<msev-> a lahko v tem primeru na clientskem tut Kodi 16 laufaš (k orange piji pomoje 17ke še ne podpirajo)
<slax0r> zdobbie: 3
<zdobbie> vuelta's getting gud?
<zdobbie> vuelta's getting gud.
<dz0ny> msev-: ja
<dz0ny> omejitev je sam os
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/1ANrdvW.jpg
<zdobbie> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-bristol-41167296
<jabuk> Woman trapped in window trying to retrieve poo after Tinder date - BBC News
<jabuk> She tried to dispose of the unflushable waste out of a window and got stuck trying to get it back.
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> o
<e1e> kako kaj?
<idioterna> super
<idioterna> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/21106508_1702472699785526_707885687355395243_n.jpg?oh=32aa7f51f24d1d0e9e732d69d1281cb0&oe=5A5B8CE7
<dz0ny> idioterna: a reklamo od likovic si vidu? :D
<zdobbie> *sigh* link plz
<dz0ny> http://mladina.si/181733/kako-bi-vladala-angelca/
<jabuk> Kako bi vladala Angelca | MLADINA.si
<jabuk> Objavljamo 14 točk programa Angelce Likovič, predsedniške kandidatke stranke Glas za otroke in družine, ki jo vodi Aleš Primc, zdaj tudi vodja njenega volilnega...
<zdobbie> aja, sem mislu, da je video oglas
<dz0ny> ne upa :D
<pitastrudl> zdobbie your kind of date eh
<zdobbie> sry, don't do tinder
<idioterna> dz0ny: se kr strinjam z njenimi tockami
<idioterna> edin u napacne bogove verjame
<idioterna> to zna bit problem
<CrazyLemon> kakor za koga!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=798HpjwrFqY
<jabuk> Hurricane Irma hitting Antigua and barbuda - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> wait for it
<jabuk> Hurricane Irma
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie koliko je danes izgubu froome?
<pitastrudl> holi shiet
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/EUStormMap/videos/1170868219679824/?
<jabuk> EU Storm Map - Le port de Saint Martin as seen now!!!!
<jabuk> Le port de Saint Martin as seen now!!!!
<CrazyLemon> ^ holy sh1te indeed
<CrazyLemon> pa to se je zgodilo še preden je pršu tadrugi (zadnji) del irme
<speed-> to je fake posnetek drugace
<speed-> 2016
<speed-> ovi prvi ka si dal
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgS2hMZAsek
<jabuk> Last captured LIVE WEBCAM Coverage St. Martin/Sint Maarten!! Hurricane Irma - YouTube
<jabuk> Laatste WEBCAM Beelden Sint Maarten/St. Martin. Last captured LIVE Screens. Orkaan Hurricane Irma Recorded near: Princess Juliana International Airport (SXM)...
<matjaz> dons sm kupu Chromecast
<matjaz> top investicija
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> kok pa
<matjaz> 53 eur
<pitastrudl> huh
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ultra?
<CrazyLemon> al navadn?
<matjaz> navadn
<CrazyLemon> meh
<matjaz> bom pa zase vzel ultro
<matjaz> če jo bom dobu
<CrazyLemon> kdo gre v US of A kmalu? :)
<matjaz> poznam eno :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz se priporočam :)
<matjaz> se že jaz :P
<matjaz> bom vprašu
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/internetofzings/status/905384141054779395
<jabuk> eze on Twitter: "I literally shaking. This just climbed to #1 spot for stuff I've had to experience #IrmaHurricane #StMaarten I was supposed 2 be on vacation https://t.co/8K9PPEvMLS"
<e1e> kako je kaj zdaj z glasnostjo ventilatorjev in podobno pri desktop pcjih?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ~40sec
<idioterna> naceloma so kr tih
<idioterna> desktopi
<e1e> tudi pri večjih obremenitvah?
<idioterna> takrat jih slisis, samo meni se ne zdi motece
<idioterna> razen ce mas ksno tezko graficno, tiste se znajo dret
<e1e> ok, kako je pa kaj s hlajenjem?
<idioterna> v kaksnem smislu
<e1e> nevem na splošno, da se ne pregreva preveč
<idioterna> sodobne masine so ponavad tko narjene da napajalnik sesa zrak s cpuja on ga piha ven
<idioterna> in even
<idioterna> ni panike
<idioterna> s pregrevanjem
<e1e> ok, kaj pa je pri matični treba (najbolj) gledat?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja odvisno kaj rabis
<idioterna> naceloma nic, bit mora za pravi cpu socket pa spodobi se da ma nekej usb 3 portov
<idioterna> pa ce mislis imet ssd je fino da ma m.2 port za ssd
<e1e> ja to itak mislim, da more met več usb 3 kot 2... sploh na sprednji strani "škatle"
<pitastrudl> matične majo vhode da lahko das usbje na sprednji strani skatle ponavadi
<pitastrudl> za ventilatorje je dobro imeti da so večji, ker potem jim je treba se manj vrtet
<pitastrudl> sepravi potem manj hrupa
<pitastrudl> isto za hladilnik procesorja
<idioterna> e1e: spredna stran skatle ni odvisna od maticne
<idioterna> to mors na skatli gledat da ma usb3 spredej
<pitastrudl> za dobro temperaturo pa je treba poskrbet, kot je idioterna reku, da na eni strani se notr vleče zrak pa na drugi strani (ponavad zadnja stran) ven piha
<idioterna> ja, sam to je po defaultu ponavad
<pitastrudl> kaj to
<idioterna> da lepo gre airflow skoz ohisje
<pitastrudl> ja to itak
<e1e> v naslednih letih bo verjetno kej več naprav z novo usb-c generacijo, pol je dobr tud to imeti?
<pitastrudl> če je opcija potem vzemi
<pitastrudl> počas je vedno več telefonov z usb-c
<pitastrudl> čeprav eni še vstrajajo ampak zdej vidim da jih je vedno več
<e1e> hladilnik procesorja je zraven, ali je treba posebi?
<idioterna> odvisno
<idioterna> ce je box je zraven
<idioterna> loh je tudi brez al pa tray, ki je tudi brez
<pitastrudl> če je "BOX" verzija potem ja
<pitastrudl> ponavadi piše v imenu
<idioterna> usb-c na desktop motherboardu tezko dobis
<idioterna> itak mas usb-3 na usb-c kabl
<idioterna> ker je to prblizn isto
<pitastrudl> ja to itak sam to ni isto ne?
<pitastrudl> aha
<idioterna> usb3.1 je al neki
<idioterna> sam itak so zdej ze vsi to
<pitastrudl> js sm  tut razmislu ce bi vzel, ko sm konec 2015 sestavlu sam sm se pol odloču da ne
<pitastrudl> mislim da me je mal cenejš pršlo pol
<e1e> aha ok, bom vidla še, kako bo s tem, boljše bi blo, da ne rabim, še pol kakega kabla kupiti...
<e1e> Å¡e kej druga pomembno?
<e1e> kaj je cpu socket?
<pitastrudl> e1e odvisno od tega kaj hočeš, se potem ve kaj je pomembno
<pitastrudl> pač seveda vse :P
<pitastrudl> cpu socket je pa "vmesnik" za procesorje na matičnih
<pitastrudl> recimo ryzen procesorji imajo AM4 podnožja
<pitastrudl> se prav moraš kupit matično z AM4 podporo
<pitastrudl> kak intel skylake pa naprimer ima LGA 1151
<e1e> aha... sklepam, da je to potem podnožje?
<pitastrudl> da
<e1e> ok hvala za danes
<pitastrudl> np
<e1e> čas za spanje
<e1e> ln
<pitastrudl> kmalu :D
<pitastrudl> ln
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-07
<metalcamp_> jutro
<napsy> lp
<speed-> jo jo
<zdobbie> kako zdej
<speed-> wunderbar
<speed-> ti
<zdobbie> zbudit se moram
<speed-> sva ze 2
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> morda smo ze trije?
<speed-> morda pa res
<slax0r> jaz sem se samo za 0.5
<slax0r> http://imgur.com/hw2pnDt
<jabuk> Facebook recruiting and UNIX systems - Imgur
<jabuk> Post with 28716 views. Facebook recruiting and UNIX systems
<slax0r> http://imgur.com/hw2pnDt
<jabuk> Facebook recruiting and UNIX systems - Imgur
<jabuk> Post with 28716 views. Facebook recruiting and UNIX systems
<slax0r> err
<CrazyLemon> apuja ni več, odšel je drugam, apuja ni več, odšel je stran
<slax0r> https://diaryofadepressed20something.files.wordpress.com/2016/12/xx1fdn.gif?w=656
<CrazyLemon> [22:34:04] <idioterna>: usb-c na desktop motherboardu tezko dobis https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350-TOMAHAWK/Specification   ni tako težko niti drago :)
<slax0r> but
<slax0r> msi sucks
<CrazyLemon> but not really tho
<slax0r> but, really tho
<CrazyLemon> všeč mi je ker dokaj redno 'objavljajo' beta bios builde
<CrazyLemon> in vsak lahko stestira :)
<slax0r> \o/
<slax0r> I don't give a damn :P
<slax0r> bios mislim da sem samo enkrat updejtal
<slax0r> ker je bil fucky
<slax0r> pa se to pred leti
<slax0r> don't fix what aint broken
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/dz0ny/video.streamy/releases/tag/alpha
<dz0ny> updated
<dz0ny> ti maš ipv6 right?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny right
<dz0ny> ni se mog povezat :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si anti ipv6? :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe s tem githubom
<CrazyLemon> piše last commit 13min ago
<CrazyLemon> v commitih pa tega ni videt
<CrazyLemon> je sam 'first commit'
<dz0ny> force push :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: trackerji so
<slax0r> force push :O
<slax0r> u madman
<speed-> [09:40] <slax0r> don't fix what aint broken
<speed-> this !
<speed-> + plug & pray approach
<slax0r> friday 5pm deploy -> go home -> get wasted
<speed-> ka pa wasted -> deploy?
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ti je uspel prodat*
<pitastrudl> ?
<slax0r> speed-: ide skoz
<slax0r> :)
<speed-> slax0r ajde odstekaj se pa mi povej
<speed-> ka si kupo 2 karti za rolling stonse
<speed-> z prevozon iz ms
<speed-> pa ne ncuas
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> nisem
<slax0r> sem kupil 2 bitcoina
<slax0r> ;P
<speed-> useless
<slax0r> pa ni vec denarja
<metalcamp_> overrated
<metalcamp_> so
<metalcamp_> stonesi mislim
<speed-> pa sel bi
<metalcamp_> lih tolko, da Å¡e prvorojenca ne zahtevajo
<speed-> vseeno
<speed-> prej kak krepnejo
<slax0r> kdaj in kje pa so sploh?
<metalcamp_> keith bo preživel še naše vnuke
<metalcamp_> :)
<metalcamp_> nekje v avstriji
<metalcamp_> enkrat kmalu
<metalcamp_> <nevemveč>
<speed-> zeltweg
<speed-> drugo soboto
<slax0r> si nor
<slax0r> drugo soboto grem na gmt piknik
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> fuk it ne
<speed-> jaz pa bom ocitno se napil pri zvezdi
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl yup
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3849.99, low: 3805.00, high: 3981.00, bid: 3840.05, ask: 3849.97
<CrazyLemon> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/facebook-says-it-sold-political-ads-to-russian-company-during-2016-election/2017/09/06/32f01fd2-931e-11e7-89fa-bb822a46da5b_story.html
<jabuk> Russian firm tied to pro-Kremlin propaganda advertised on Facebook during election - The Washington Post
<jabuk> The company told congressional investigators that it has discovered it sold ads totaling $100,000 to a Russian “troll farm.”
<pitastrudl> congrats CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/i/moments/905487561182908416
<jabuk> Delta flight beats Hurricane Irma
<jabuk> A tense series of events as a Delta flight from New York attempts to land in San Juan, Puerto Rico and leave before Hurricane Irma hits
<Matthai> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUvVdTlA23w - "klasika" :-)
<jabuk> Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) (Alt. Version) - YouTube
<jabuk> Music video by Marilyn Manson performing Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This). (C) 1998 Interscope Records
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MpL1KfYEJg
<jabuk> Raw Vegan Cooking - Cucumber Pizza - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 72 - YouTube
<jabuk> Raw Vegan Cooking - Cucumber Pizza - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 72 VeganAF Shirts available at: http://shop.awakenwithjp.com/ Comedy Show Tickets Available...
<msev-> ej deni b4d :D, kdo pri nas ureja eduroam :D
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> https://github.com/linzuzeng/TJUCam
<jabuk> GitHub - linzuzeng/TJUCam: SteamVR Compatible Motion Controller with ESP8266 and Raspberry Pi
<jabuk> TJUCam - SteamVR Compatible Motion Controller with ESP8266 and Raspberry Pi
<slax0r> https://i.redd.it/e0tibx4u5dkz.jpg
<speed-> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/21433170_2020500184642778_8228079013981885472_n.jpg?oh=f694f7ebaccd3b2f62d93710cb987377&oe=5A20F0B7
<zdobbie> AUT malca, ocitno
<slax0r> https://github.com/nginx/unit
<slax0r> interesting
<jabuk> GitHub - nginx/unit: An official read-only mirror of http://hg.nginx.org/unit/ which is updated hourly.
<jabuk> An official read-only mirror of http://hg.nginx.org/unit/ which is updated hourly.
<b4d> jaz grem poslusat stonese preden krepnejo :D
<speed-> jaz bi tudi
<speed-> naslednjo soboto
<speed-> samo nebo nic kak kaze
<speed-> :'(
<b4d> skoda
<speed-> kako tele, vceraj so se meli karte
<slax0r> speed-: idi
<b4d> bom porocal kako bo :)
<speed-> pa sem mislo ajde pitam malo okoli
<slax0r> zunaj se se ziher cuje
<speed-> slax0r pa nekak bi rad mel
<speed-> karto z prevozom
<speed-> drugace so se karte samo nebi se glih vozickal :D
<speed-> dejansko smo ze vceraj tak dalec prisli je ena pravila ka pela do tja
<speed-> samo ka pa te :D
<slax0r> domov pa na stop
<b4d> :)
<speed-> ja pa te avto poiskat enkrat
<speed-> :p
<b4d> jaz se cakam kdo se bo javil za vozit
<speed-> kam ides
<b4d> ja gor na stonese :D
<speed-> v avstrijo ?
<b4d> jp
<b4d> vecinoma furam jaz povsod, ker mi je fanj, ampak zdej bi se pa lahko kdo od kolegov javil koncno :D
<speed-> :)
<speed-> jaz sem malo razocaran
<b4d> malo iz principa tokrat nebi :D
<speed-> sem hotel adnes vzet karto...
<speed-> zdaj pa cakam odgovor, od ovih koncerti :D
<speed-> ce majo na busih se kaj placa hehe
<speed-> zdaj pa ce se ti odstekas pa picis nad beltince, se priporocam :D
<speed-> pa mas 2 placa :D
<b4d> :D
<b4d> moznosti so zelo male, ce se pa zgodi sporocim :D
<speed-> ja samo ce bo to tak usput, te boljse da mas se 2 karti zraven :)
<b4d> :D
<metalcamp_> speed-: vprašaj mimija, če ima še kakšno
<speed-> sto je mimi
<metalcamp_> ne poznaš?
<speed-> neven
<speed-> ce bi vido mogoce
<metalcamp_> http://www.bfree.si/izdelek/rolling-stones-spielberg-prevoz-in-vstopnica/
<jabuk> Rolling Stones, Spielberg (prevoz in vstopnica) | BFree koncerti
<msev-> pismo eno sm si zafrknu zj k sm bil preveč vulgaren :D
<msev-> me je blokirala :D...pa najprej je bla ona sm mislu da sm js pol tut loh oziroma da to hoče
<msev-> :D
<speed-> keri je to metalcamp_
<b4d> msev-: jao :D
<msev-> sj dobr itak je bla zmešana
<b4d> do explain :D
<msev-> mi je napisala "če so tvoji posteljni skillsi vsaj 1% tok dobri kot tvoji retorični pol se ti z veseljem prepustim" pa take fore :D
<metalcamp_> speed-: on ma bfree
<msev-> kr erotične zgodbice mi je pisala :D
<b4d> dobro in s cem si jo ti uzalil potem? :D
<metalcamp_> msev-: pics or didn't happen'
<speed-> ok bon pozval pa pitan
<msev-> b4d, neki sm pisal kko sm zgubu polnilc od brivnika za brado in si ne bom mogu zanjo obrit *beep*
<msev-> pol je pa kr znorela da sm šu čez mejo pa skenslala :D
<b4d> a deeeej
<b4d> ne verjame
<b4d> neki si mogu se zraven dat
<msev-> mogoče :D
<msev-> nevem to je blo k twilight zone vsak dan je bl čudaške stvari pisala
<msev-> js pa nazaj...tko da nevem kaj je prelil čez rob :).
<zdobbie> IT DELIVERS YET AGAIN
<zdobbie> ma kje je tu uganka?
<zdobbie> vidla je, kok nizko ti sega razpon retorike, pa je pac skenslala
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> msev-: mogoce tist dick pic?
<b4d> hahahah
<msev-> je rekla da je navdušena, da jo vsak dan spravm v smeh...pol pa je pršu nasledn dan njen mož domov :D
<zdobbie> hmmmmm
<b4d> hmmmm
<slax0r> hmmm
<matjaz> hmm
<msev-> oh ja :D #tinderlife
<msev-> #thuglife
<b4d> msev-: dej se kaksno zgodbo za pred konec sihta iz tinderja povej :D
<msev-> zle sm najdu eno k zgleda poštena gor :D...no in je vse dobr šlo na chatu pol pa reče, zj sm v LJ v menzi srečala svojo ljubezen iz osnovne šole pa me je povabu na kavo :D...
<msev-> pol sm mislu že o shit zj je konc ane
<msev-> pa reče da ga je skenslala pa da ma zj itak že otroke pa to, da sm js še zmerm njena prva izbira :D
<speed-> evo
<speed-> reseno
<b4d> dej kak screenshot
<b4d> ne mores nas pustit tukaj tavati v temi
<slax0r> pics or it didn't happen
<msev-> nemorm kaj če bom skupaj pol s to punco in pol boste vsi vedl kakšna je :D
<msev-> loh dam screenshot nore motoristke s katero ne bom :D
<b4d> ma oboje lahko
<slax0r> ja in ce bomo vedli kaksna je?
<slax0r> a ce bos z njo bos jo zaprl v omaro
<b4d> lahko bi nam pasteal te tvoje izbire pa ti ocenimo
<slax0r> vzel ven samo da ti skuha zlika in pofafa?
<b4d> tako za uslugo
<zdobbie> ona ma otroke?
<b4d> :D
<msev-> ne nima :) haha
<slax0r> se
<slax0r> :D
<msev-> dobr bom kšno pokazal ja :D
<zdobbie> mhm :>
<slax0r> bo msev- posrkbel za otroke
<zdobbie> zdej je bivsega vidla, zvedla da ma on ze otroke ...
<zdobbie> inb4 papa msev
<b4d> ajde msev- eno za zacetek
<b4d> za pokusino
<msev-> bom čak
<msev-> ta motoristka je tko tko ni tok dobra ampak ok
<b4d> naredi si kr private folder za nas ubuntu-si na kaksnem NASu pa to
<b4d> pa nam dej login
<slax0r> ^
<b4d> pa skodiraj skripto, ki nam bo vsako jutro okrog 9ih (med kavo)
<b4d> poslala na mail novo sliko
<b4d> e to ti je geekanjke
<b4d> dobis massive nerd pointse od nas
<msev-> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B87FK33qoAT3Y2dLdzE1Z2FfYzF6WjE1YWw4ejljYjYyTmkw
<jabuk> image-0-02-05-4d3d0acac013a03ddcac09ad77158f52dfe665a8d3b01a98f85ec636b561899c-V.jpg - Google Drive
<msev-> ta mi je mal mtka taka
<msev-> ampak ok za požgat bi bla
<msev-> to je njen motor kao ma pa pol Å¡e enga caffee racerja z rozastim tankom :)
<msev-> kva pravte a bi bla vseen :D
<zdobbie> jst pravm, da si mal bolesten
<msev-> to pa itak :D
<b4d> ok, zakaj nebi bil z njo, pa zakaj je nora?
<slax0r> pozig ni fajn
<slax0r> vprasaj hrvate
<b4d> :D
<msev-> b4d zato k skoz erotične zgodbe piše :D taka nemore bit dobr material za dolgoročno :D
<b4d> mislim da je tole zlata prilika da se kaksno od teh zgodb delis z nami
<zdobbie> #50shadesofmsev- please
<b4d> ze cakam :D
<speed-> ka zaj b4d
<speed-> bos placal pivo tam
<speed-> ali ka? :D
<b4d> speed-:
<b4d> a si zrihtal karte?
<speed-> da
<b4d> lepa
<b4d> pa bom
<b4d> kako se bomo prepoznali? :D
<speed-> haha
<speed-> tezka bo
<speed-> da se najdemo :))
<b4d> dej is eno ubuntu majico obleci
<b4d> al neki
<speed-> vse da
<speed-> ves da  .d
<speed-> jebemo tipkovnica
<msev-> :)
<msev-> nemorm delit zgodbic :D
<b4d> a dej no
<b4d> sej smo sami domaci
<speed-> se bomo zmenili
<speed-> telefon
<speed-> :)
<dz0ny> https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/07/atlassian-launches-stride-its-slack-competitor/
<jabuk> Atlassian launches Stride, its Slack competitor|TechCrunch
<jabuk> Atlassian has long offered a team communications service in the form of HipChat. Over the last few years, Slack has had an outsize influence on this space...
<b4d> dz0ny: kolko rama pokuri?
<dz0ny> :D
<e1e> hello
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15191920
<dz0ny> eloo
<e1e> kaj dogaja?
<zdobbie> cakamo noc
<idioterna> sej je ze tlr
<idioterna> tle
<idioterna> cist bliz!
<dz0ny> eto pokovka ready https://github.com/dz0ny/video.streamy/releases/tag/beta
<zdobbie> police plz
<speed-> kere police?
<zdobbie> stop da pirates
<speed-> ikejine!
<zdobbie> razen, ce boste big buck bunnyja gledal
<speed-> this is balkan
<speed-> pirates are in charrrrge here
<zdobbie> tortuga je pa kaj, blejski otok?
<speed-> yarr
<speed-> otok ljubavi
<speed-> ta je se na prekmurski strani :D
<zdobbie> blejski otok?
<zdobbie> kje pa je poj meja?
<speed-> ne blejski
<speed-> otok ljubezni
<speed-> joj!
<speed-> ka te mislis da se jaz zajebavam z tak resnimi stvarmi
<zdobbie> link?
<speed-> https://www.google.com
<jabuk> Google
<zdobbie> rajski otok boljsi imo
<speed-> :)
<speed-> to dejansko sploh ni otok razen ko mura poplavla :p
<zdobbie> no, rajski je pa skoz
<zdobbie> tko da suck it
<speed-> :'(
<CrazyLemon> waaaaat
<CrazyLemon> prvo sporočilo glede ramov
<CrazyLemon> če še rame prodam pol bom tri dni p'jan!
<speed-> :)
<speed-> jaz mam tudi tu neke rame
<zdobbie> prodaj
<speed-> ce kdo nuca
<speed-> 4x4 ddr2 :p
<CrazyLemon> the dude is trying to low ball me ..kr 50€ ponuja!
<speed-> koliko pa prosis?
<CrazyLemon> 60!
<speed-> joj :D
<CrazyLemon> ane!
<CrazyLemon> juršinci
<CrazyLemon> figures..prlek!
<speed-> ja
<speed-> cheap fucks
 * speed- looks at slax0r
<zdobbie> ja povej, da je postnina v drugo drzavo 10EUR
<zdobbie> pa mas 60
<zdobbie> pac, zarad brodnine
<speed-> brodnine :D
<speed-> jursinci so pred
<speed-> tak mimo grede!
<zdobbie> ampak mora it v centralo
<speed-> ne v nasi drzavi
<speed-> to spada tam kaj te jaz vem
<speed-> ormoz or something
<speed-> :D
<speed-> sicer vemo da bi prleki sli z nami, ampak to se morejo z okupatorjem zmenit :-)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie wanna play?
<zdobbie> ja pocakej
<CrazyLemon> GPU switch?
<speed-> okay...vaju bom pusto sama
<CrazyLemon> speed- you could join us..we are not shy
<speed-> ne hvala, sem vredu :D
<CrazyLemon> your loss
<idioterna> speed-: ka zdej
<idioterna> pics?
<speed-> kaj?
<idioterna> ja od unih spacex
<idioterna> al kva si ze mel
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> nimam nic slik!
<zdobersek> pohotni kemik je mel
<idioterna> aja urlpls
<idioterna> nc nism vidu
<zdobbie> ja nam jst tu se dodatno slik s tinderja razpecavu
<CrazyLemon> y not
<idioterna> aja tinder meh
<speed-> jaz sem samo pravo ka smo dobili eno z nenormalno velkimi ceckami :D
<speed-> pa glih mi vceraj avstrijec en razlagal, da nas je gledal
<speed-> ova sla mimo, pa cela miza nehala tipkati :D
<zdobbie> oni revez pa v magni zaprt
<speed-> da
<speed-> samo on je tak ozenjen pa nesme niti gledat
<speed-> :)
<speed-> pa to sploh ni zajebancija
 * speed- slaps sasos90 around a bit with a large trout
<speed-> ge si trator
<speed-> traitor*
<idioterna> zakaj neb smel gledat ce si ozenjen
<idioterna> pa btw what's with the big tits fascination
<speed-> pitaj njega
<idioterna> a to ste iz willendorfa?
<speed-> ka vse nesme
<speed-> :)
<speed-> idioterna pa nic takega
<speed-> samo pac
<speed-> pride nova pa jo treba premerit :D
<idioterna> in, si zmeril?
<idioterna> volumen pa specificno gostoto?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie torej..tumorou?
<zdobbie> warten sie!
<CrazyLemon> was
<idioterna> er sagte warten sie!
<idioterna> bist du taub?
<idioterna> oder blind eigentlich?
<CrazyLemon> nicht verstehen
<zdobbie> LINKS UND DANN NOCH LINKS
<zdobbie> JA JA, DAS IST FÜR AUF DRAGONJA
<idioterna> dreimal links und dann geradeaus weiter
<speed-> ne to delat
<speed-> unity so me ociganili glih :(
<zdobbie> ocicega
<speed-> ma nek asset sem kupo pa denar so vzeli, robe pa niso dali!
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-08
<slax0r> dz0ny: videl tist ask HN ja :) thanks
<slax0r> pa jutro
<dz0ny> drgac tale zgleda kr zakon https://github.com/go-chi/chi
<slax0r> gledal sem tudi nginx unit
<slax0r> tudi zgleda zanimivo
<slax0r> sicer je beta
<slax0r> ampak do takrat ko bom ready za release bo unit ze verjetno v drugi verziji :D
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> zz
<slax0r> oh oh oh oh
<slax0r> TGIF
<msev-> pismo slovenci res ne znajo delat turizma
<msev-> hočm sobo rezervirat pa se mi noben ne jav
<b4d> za dva?
<slax0r> ja
<slax0r> me and myself
<slax0r> brez irene
<b4d> msev-: a gresta z motorjem?
<metalcamp_> yo
<metalcamp_> sup
<slax0r> suppe
<b4d> evo nic, malo ugotavljamo kolko srajc lahko vzames s sabo na vikend oddih z motorjem, pa kako jih zlozis
<b4d> da se ne pomeckajo
<msev-> nope z avtom :D
<msev-> prekleti kreten stari
<msev-> sj to ni motoristka
<msev-> sam tok na kurac mi grejo k mi ne potrdijo pa Å¡e booking stran ne dela
<msev-> kreteni*
<msev-> kko se drznejo it turizem, tm gor v rovtah že tko al tko ni nobenga
<msev-> pa še kr se jim ne da zaslužt
<b4d> a pa katero to peljes?
<slax0r> ono z lasami
<msev-> pač ena prijateljica z ugodnostmi :D
<b4d> slikeee
<b4d> sej lahko das crno cez oci
<slax0r> pimpeke ji narisi cez oci
<slax0r> do eet
<slax0r> pa potem ji po pomoti pastaj link
<slax0r> \o/
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon opened pull request #79: Fixes failing test (master...fix/failed-test) https://git.io/v5oKX
<slax0r> fix the code that makes the test fail :P
<metalcamp_> commit msg: "it works now"
<slax0r> sem pastal vceraj tukaj commite od mojega sodelavca?
<metalcamp_> am... ne vem
<metalcamp_> nisem kaj dosti čekiral
<metalcamp_> because... loads of wip
<metalcamp_> to je oni, ki je "bolj za front-end"?
<metalcamp_> :)
<slax0r> partial solution
<slax0r> almost
<CrazyLemon> https://cynosureprime.blogspot.si/2017/08/320-million-hashes-exposed.html
<jabuk> CynoSure Prime: 320 Million Hashes Exposed
<slax0r> nice
<slax0r> in that order
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> stupid troy
<slax0r> metalcamp_: ne...en drug
<slax0r> ta ki je "bolj za frontend" mi je skopiral placeholder php foreach loop z outputom like "output_1" v production
<slax0r> in to v template z smartyjem...
<metalcamp_> jao
<slax0r> in kdo je poslusal od stranke in od sefa?
<slax0r> <- this guy
<zdobbie> wat een good boi
<metalcamp_> pri nas je en namesto, da bi uporabil iconv, ročno spisal kombinacije unicode -> ascii
<metalcamp_> za tiste use-case, ki jih je imel
<slax0r> mi mamo pa v bazi vec kot 70k clear text password, in v clear text logih
<slax0r> \o/
<slax0r> in pazi to, log file je v document root
<metalcamp_> pa Å¡e vedno v xml?
<metalcamp_> :D
<slax0r> in z htaccess "urejeno" da ne mores prek weba dostopat
<slax0r> samo cakam da bo nekdo htaccess kaj zajebal ali zamenjal
<slax0r> so...we win :D
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<slax0r> stfu jabuk -.-
<metalcamp_> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> meni je pa en landing page zamenjal in šel na roke pisat rutine za risanje hexagonov, pri tem da je prejšnja različica bila čisti css, zdaj pa vsak obiskovalec potegne dol dodatna 2mb
<slax0r> kaj pa je dan danes 2mb
<slax0r> dokler ne gres nekam v tri krasne kjer imas samo EDGE
<zdobbie> a mislis domov?
<slax0r> we haz 5g
<speed-> give 3 to me!
<speed-> ohh wrong g's
<slax0r> g strings?
<msev-> ma kurc zajebal sm neki odpade za jutr :(
<CrazyLemon> :(
<speed-> ka si zajebal?
<slax0r> dick pic je posla
<slax0r> poslal
<slax0r> pa je razucarana
<slax0r> razocarana* ffs
<speed-> aja
<speed-> jah
<speed-> pa povej ka si bos z prstekom pomagal :D
<slax0r> ce treba z dvema
<msev-> reku sm če bo vzela še igračke s sabo pa kr ponorela :D
<msev-> nezastopm
<slax0r> a lego kocke?
<CrazyLemon> zihr ni lego fan..hence the freaking up part
<slax0r> daj pregovori jo da jih vzame
<slax0r> se jaz pridem
<slax0r> bomo skupaj zgradili nekaj
<msev-> top :D
<msev-> ja ona je men precej bolj dirty stvari že v živo delala tko da nevem kaj je kle problem z igračkami :D
<speed-> pa zaj noce s tabo?
<speed-> bogi
<slax0r> msev-: http://www.craveonline.com/images/stories/2011/comedy/Lotion%20and%20Tissues.jpg
<slax0r> yw
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> speed-: kdaj bo piva?
<speed-> ko ti srce pozeli
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp_> :D
<metalcamp_> speed-: Å¡e vedno dopust?
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> kak se vedno
<speed-> se 1 teden delam
<speed-> pa te komaj 2 tedna dopusta !
<slax0r> hahahaha
<slax0r> se 1 teden dela
<slax0r> hahahahahahaha
<slax0r> kdaj si pa ze 1 teden DELAL? :P
<slax0r> ce v sluzbo gres se ne delas
<slax0r> :D
<msev-> thanks slax0r
<metalcamp_> :D
<msev-> ful slabo je ja, bil sm centimeter oddaljen od odličnega vikenda :D
<idioterna> msev-: dej se ksno svojo slikco pejstn
<metalcamp_> slax0r, speed-: kdaj bo spet 'meetup'?
<idioterna> msev-: da te spustimo skoz algoritme, da vidmo ce je una na mopedu primerna zate
<speed-> :D
<speed-> metalcamp_ drugi teden ne
<speed-> te pa lahko
<speed-> :)
<msev-> cannot I'm the man in the shadows :D
<idioterna> ja dej pol temno slikco
<zdobbie> a bit rapey
<idioterna> bomo gamma ustimal
<speed-> pubeci
<speed-> vceraj sem nekaj placal z kartico
<speed-> je bilo zabelezeno
<speed-> se mam screen shot!
<speed-> danes pa sploh ni tega vec v ebanki
<speed-> sicer je bil problem, ker stvari nisem dobo, ampak vseeno
<speed-> ce je nek - na kartici pa ce dobis refund bi mogel bit +
<speed-> ne pa da transakcija manjka, ali?
<speed-> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t35.0-12/21534240_1395413940513576_549340614_o.png?oh=3b302e3480716756d8bc7bece5c9c75e&oe=59B49AE8
<speed-> tole!
<dz0ny> lahko ne kazejo rezervacij
<dz0ny> k palcas s kartico
<dz0ny> se prvo rezervira
<dz0ny> sele potem trga
<speed-> aja mislis da so vrnili ker je pac neke prislo do problema?
<speed-> ampak naj te napisejo - pa +
<speed-> da vem ka se dogaja :D
<dz0ny> idioterna: a tole bi ti delu https://psyarxiv.com/hv28a/
<dz0ny> Deep neural networks can detect sexual orientation from facial images
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> AI gaydar?
<idioterna> sweet
<idioterna> bi ja
<idioterna> a to bomo prodal savdski arabiji?
<msev-> lol
<dz0ny> oh well https://imgur.com/YfQVJSW
<dz0ny> idioterna: mrbit ja
<dz0ny> ceprov to oni ze majo
<idioterna> dz0ny: a si vidu kok mam js zdej
<idioterna> http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6568475386
<jabuk> Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test
<speed-> showoff
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> :nyihihihi:
<dz0ny> jah men je crknil vse skupaj
<dz0ny> zgleda spet neki popravljajo
<dz0ny> zgornje je a1 hotspot
<slax0r> otroski prisli
<slax0r> ekwb.com
<slax0r> here I come
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> skoda da niso malo prej
<slax0r> bi se kaj v btc padlo
<dz0ny> kolk otrok pa mors met da dobis 1btc :D?
<speed-> slax0r pocen si kupo btc
<speed-> dz0ny za vsakega dobis 1 btc !
<speed-> jodlari talajo :D
<dz0ny> sam to se mors pol z nemko porocit
<dz0ny> avstrijko
<dz0ny> well mogoce tud ni tko bad
<speed-> pa saj so vmes vredi
<slax0r> speed-: nisem
<speed-> ka nisi
<slax0r> dz0ny: pred letom dni bi dobil 3-4btc
<slax0r> speed-: kupil
<speed-> pa ce si pravo ka si
<slax0r> sem se hecal
<slax0r> ne bom kupil zaj ko je 4k
<slax0r> pocakam da zraste na 8 pa potem
<speed-> ja
<speed-> pocakamo ka padne na jurja
<speed-> pa te all in
<slax0r> speed-: te pa pade na 100
<slax0r> :D
<zdobbie> pujte delat!
<slax0r> zdobbie: YOU'RE NOT MY REAL MOM
<metalcamp_> kdo te dela ob petkih?
<zdobbie> slax0r: AM YOUR HONORARY MOM
<idioterna> blood and honorary mom?
<msev-> kdaj bo konc
<idioterna> cesa?
<idioterna> a irme?
<idioterna> prblizn isti cas k floride, zgleda
<msev-> neugodna tale irma
<matjaz> neugoden je tud moj stol
<matjaz> tale irma je next level shit
<idioterna> "knock, knock." "who is it?" "climate change."
<idioterna> -- zdobbie
<msev-> zdobbie ma kr legendarne :D
<speed-> slax0r koga
<speed-> pa jaz kupim enega
<speed-> pa dropne na 10
<speed-> :p
<metalcamp_> speed-: do eet
<metalcamp_> :D
<zdobbie> .btc EUR
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3710.57, low: 3590.00, high: 3954.65, bid: 3710.50, ask: 3729.24
<zdobbie> ISGOINGDOWN
<zdobbie> slax0r: GET YER ARSE BACK HERE AND START BUYIN
<CrazyLemon> vsi bi ram za 50€
<CrazyLemon> pol pa vprašam zakaj meni da je 50€ upravičena cena pa pravi da ga pride poštnina 10€ :D
<zdobbie> ... to sem jst vcerej razlozu!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ti boš razlagu al boš _poskušal_ snajpat?
<zdobbie> why not both?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/CervecitaGround/videos/124197078305903/       live from Irma
<jabuk> Prijava v Facebook | Facebook
<jabuk> Prijavi se v Facebook, da začneš deliti vsebino in se povezovati s svojimi prijatelji, družino in ljudmi, ki jih poznaš.
<CrazyLemon> u playin' or you playin'?
<zdobbie> poopin' first
<CrazyLemon> again?!
<CrazyLemon> ffs dude..stop poopin' every evening
<CrazyLemon> da faq dude..zakaj za vraga te čakam če greš igrat cs:go
<CrazyLemon> fucker
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> howdy
<e1e> kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> v redu..'killing it' :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ti?
<e1e> kar dobro
<zdobbie> .btceur
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3547.00, low: 3547.00, high: 3931.82, bid: 3547.00, ask: 3549.96
<zdobbie> slax0r: plz
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj ti ustvarjaš
<zdobbie> bojkotiram
<CrazyLemon> očitno..a ne gre ?
<CrazyLemon> sj sm ti hotu pomagat sam nisi me poslušal
<e1e> če hočem imeti matično, ki podpira usb-c, potem rabim tudi "škatlo", ki ima takšen izhod?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne
<CrazyLemon> no..samo če želiš usb c spredaj
<e1e> aha, če je pa zadaj pa ni treba?
<CrazyLemon> e1e nope
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie poglej screenshot!
<e1e> ok
<dz0ny> https://www.reddit.com/r/space/comments/6yrluw/x22_solar_flare_just_hit_and_a_severe_g4/dmpm4sl/
<jabuk> Arctic_Chilean comments on X2.2 solar flare just hit and a Severe G4 Geomagnetic Storm is being detected by NOAA
<jabuk> Here's the [new link now that the original one I posted is no longer...
<dz0ny> now sun is slapping us
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a se ni zgodil tale solar flare kr neki časa nazaj?
<dz0ny> nope
<zdobbie> the Mayans were off by 5 years
<dz0ny> 3cme-ji so bli  v zadnji uri
<CrazyLemon> ma kak dan dva nazaj se je zgodil
<CrazyLemon> zihr
<CrazyLemon> k sm gledal gif!
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> tru
<e1e> sej piše, da se je včeri in danes zgodil, a ne?
<dz0ny> sam sta bla se kr dva danes
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> tko da ce je kdo na severu
<dz0ny> nej uziva
<e1e> kakšen gif pa?
<e1e> jaz bi tudi enkrat to rada videla
<e1e> kaj pomeni to pri ohišju Ventilator: spredaj: 1x 80/92/120 mm (opcija), stranica: 1x 80 mm (opcija), zadaj: 1x 80/92/120 mm (opcija)
<CrazyLemon> e1e pomeni da imaš lahko tri ventilatorja velikosti od 8cm do 12cm
<CrazyLemon> no dva sta lahk 12cm en pa 8cm
<e1e> aha, torej zraven potem ni nobenega, moreš posebi kupiti?
<CrazyLemon> e1e v tem primeru - ja :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e katero ohišje pa gledaš? :)
<e1e> trenutno to https://www.sestavi.si/index.php/computer/component_details/41259/?keepThis=true&TB_iframe=true&height=600&width=800
<CrazyLemon> to je brez ventilatorjev
<CrazyLemon> sicer pa..če ima odprtino za ventilator ne pomeni da moraš imeti ventilator :)
<e1e> ja kakšnega je že dobro imeti a ne?
<CrazyLemon> dobro..ampak daleč od nujnega :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..dovolj je bilo za danes
<CrazyLemon> ln :)
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3548.00, low: 3540.00, high: 3931.82, bid: 3541.97, ask: 3547.99
<e1e> ok ln :)
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-09
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 5.km SZ od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @09/09/2017 07:09:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.5+N,+15.22+E
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/racunalnistvo/pomnilniki/za-namizne-racunalnike/ddr3-pomnilniki/ram-ddr4-corsair-vengeance-rgb-16gb-1327292954.html
<jabuk> Ram DDR4 Corsair Vengeance RGB 16GB :: bolha.com
<jabuk> Zaradi nekompatibilnosti z maticno plosco prodam ram DDR 4 Corsair Vengeance RGB 16GB (2x8GB) kupljen v funtechu 25.8.2017. Ram je nerabljen...zraven prilozim
<CrazyLemon> očitno nisem edini ki prodaja corsair ram, kupljen v funtechu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.thethingsnetwork.org/article/ground-breaking-world-record-lorawan-packet-received-at-702-km-436-miles-distance
<jabuk> Ground breaking world record! LoRaWAN packet received at 702 km (436 miles) distance
<jabuk> The Things Network
<zdobbie> why not air-breaking?
<CrazyLemon> coz the second station was at ground!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCLb2eItDyE
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny only 10km..pha
<CrazyLemon> tako anteno mam doma!
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 23.1°C
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 22.9°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 23.3°C
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon created feature/not-a-feature-its-a-url-fix (+1 new commit): https://git.io/v566N
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/feature/not-a-feature-its-a-url-fix cce6623 Dražen M: We should be able to detect urls anywhere in the string now
<CrazyLemon> stupid identation
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to feature/not-a-feature-its-a-url-fix: https://git.io/v56iJ
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/feature/not-a-feature-its-a-url-fix a64c659 Dražen M: Yay for identations
<zdobbie> indentation actualleh
<CrazyLemon> ssss
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga no
<CrazyLemon> seveda..ubuntu.si timeouta in takoj vrže vn failed test :D
<CrazyLemon> dvakrat zalaufam enak test brez sprememb..enkrat faila drugič ne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny what is this sourcery :D
<CrazyLemon> .nalozi CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> .nalozi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCLb2eItDyE
<jabuk> ESP32 WiFi Range Testing - 10km using Directional Antenna - YouTube
<jabuk> How to send arbitrary data by exploiting a function in ESP32's WiFi Stack: https://github.com/Jeija/esp32free80211 Consumer grade WiFi hardware being able to...
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: WAF majo spredi
<dz0ny> ta ubuntu.si hosting :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma ne vem kaj ga matra :) tudi za google faila včasih
<CrazyLemon> must be my changes..sam nisem nič takega spremenil..
<CrazyLemon>      Error: done() called multiple times
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> its http vs https thing :D
<CrazyLemon> očitno če je redirekt zadeva faila..drugač pa laufa
<CrazyLemon> včasih :/
<CrazyLemon> če trikrat zalaufam https google 2x pass, 1x fail
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to feature/not-a-feature-its-a-url-fix: https://git.io/v56PJ
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/feature/not-a-feature-its-a-url-fix 8a68811 Dražen M: Lets hope odds are with us
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> still failing
 * CrazyLemon gives up
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> seveda samo na obali dežuje
<pitastrudl> here too
<pitastrudl> fml, nikjer ne najdem enga rabljenega kolesa ki bi mi bil prav
<pitastrudl> večja kolesa so rarity
<CrazyLemon> vecja as in 29"?
<pitastrudl> 28"
<pitastrudl> pač vsa k sm zdej probu so bla 26" al tm neki okol
<pitastrudl> tisto kripo k mam js je 28"
<pitastrudl> i think
<pitastrudl> https://open.spotify.com/user/caaakeeey/playlist/6QAKnenuZoowNqxRzZbeRg
<jabuk> Guess that tune. on Spotify
<pitastrudl> lepa zbirka različnih komadov
<CrazyLemon> kaj menite o https://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_446768.html
<CrazyLemon> 200€ za moto z play..je awesome price
<CrazyLemon> meh..nič ne piše kdaj promo ends
<CrazyLemon> do 15ega hmm..
<CrazyLemon> i just might
<dz0ny>  Mislim da maš xiaomi za 150
<dz0ny> Lenovo je crap
<CrazyLemon> to je motorola :P
<CrazyLemon> cena je awesome..moto mods are awesome
<CrazyLemon> sam 5.5" is not awesome
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si ugotovil zakaj faila url test? :)
<dz0ny> i was biking :)
<dz0ny> se kr je lenovo :)
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> still failing
<CrazyLemon> lej ga ignoranta..kako quita
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/GregorZak/status/906439639006957569/photo/1
<jabuk> Gregor Zakrajšek on Twitter: "Iz delovnega zvezka za prvi razred... Katere znamke je laptop? https://t.co/etrXKckGzu"
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torej iz neznanega razloga je dvakrat callback
<CrazyLemon> občasno :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ne me je.. da je spet indentation
<CrazyLemon> nope..5x passed 1x failed :D
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-10
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3491.77, low: 3488.88, high: 3733.56, bid: 3491.75, ask: 3499.80
<idioterna> .eur usd ?
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 4079.00, low: 4010.00, high: 4379.78, bid: 4056.02, ask: 4078.95
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: folk ful hvali redmi note 4
<pitastrudl> pa da je baterija res awesome
<pitastrudl> js se tudi bolj nagibam k xiaomi
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl naah
<CrazyLemon> i'm pure android kinda guy
<pitastrudl> to je eden razlogov zakaj se še nisem odločil
<CrazyLemon> hence why i'm going moto way :)
<zdobbie> xiaomiki
<CrazyLemon> nice try.. but you failed
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnShcQ5N_QQ
<jabuk> Live: HURRICANE IRMA PATH CAT 4 real time updates - HD Florida direct hit9/9/2017 - YouTube
<jabuk> PLEASE LIKE AND SUBSCRIBE FOR MORE DONT FORGET TO PRESS THE BELL FOR NOTIFICATIONS 👉Please Subscribe 100,000 Sub: https://goo.gl/wHuwfG Follow My Bird! https...
<CrazyLemon> lol..idiot
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://github.com/funsocietyirc/MrNodeBot
<zdobbie> MrNopeBot
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: moto?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ce hocs pure android hocs nokio
<pitastrudl> js bom naverjetn vzem kakega midrange xiaomi
<pitastrudl> čeprav 200€ za moto z play ni slabo
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:, kje si najdu motoz za 200€?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna motorola ma tudi pure android + neki malce moto zadev
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl gearbest
<CrazyLemon> moto z play
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> kaksna je to trgovina
<pitastrudl> prvic slisim
<CrazyLemon> [21:27:48] <CrazyLemon>: kaj menite o https://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_446768.html
<CrazyLemon> [21:28:12] <CrazyLemon>: 200€ za moto z play..je awesome price
<CrazyLemon> gearbest? kje ti živiš človek!
<pitastrudl> se mi je zdelo kot neka US type trgovina pa da itak je postnina vec k telefon pol ane
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> k bestbuy etc
<CrazyLemon> naah..chinese
<pitastrudl> oy vey
<pitastrudl> ah tega nevem če bi pol naročal
<pitastrudl> coz garancija and stuff
<pitastrudl> "External Memory: 2TB "
<pitastrudl> all the memes
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sej noben ne pravi da moraš :D
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ma jsm suni kupu moto pa
<idioterna> po 3 letih se ni nobenga updata
<idioterna> tko da sux
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kaj pa vem..g4 je dobu update z 6.x na 7.0
<CrazyLemon> glede nokie pa..kaj pa vem
<idioterna> g2 pa ne
<idioterna> nokia naj bi bil stock android
<CrazyLemon> 6ka je prevelika..8ka je lih prav sam je predraga
<CrazyLemon> 5ka je meh..hd zaslon
<idioterna> hd zaslon kao ni ok al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno bom kr na g5s plus šel..ko bo in če bo kul cena
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pa ne bi ravno Å¡el z fhd na hd zaslon :)
<CrazyLemon> pa 2gb rama ma 5ka
<CrazyLemon> toliko mam že zdaj..na nexusu - še več ker je fhd zaslon
<CrazyLemon> mislim za 200€ je to kr uredu device...sam če bo 200€ in ne kak .1€ več
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> cak
<idioterna> fhd pa hd ni isto i guess?
<idioterna> kok je pa hd resolucija?
<CrazyLemon> 720x1280
<CrazyLemon> pri simobilu je nokia 5 210€ ..ok cena sam ma kr konkurenco (huawei being the biggest one)
<idioterna> a si ze kupu nov telefon?
<idioterna> al se izbiras?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna čakam g5s plus
<idioterna> aha well
<idioterna> ce je to sarnsung pol odsvetujem
<CrazyLemon> ko vidim napravo v živo..pa ceno se bom pa odloču :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna moto :)
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ok, to je manj bad
<idioterna> ampak js bi rajs nokijo vzel, glede na to da sm motorolo ze, pa se ni dobila 7
<idioterna> and it's been years
<idioterna> in internet time at least.
<CrazyLemon> hm..nokia 6 je 250
<CrazyLemon> kr v redu cena
<idioterna> jsm bil vcasih kr fan nokij
<idioterna> predvsem zato k mi ni nobene ratal razbit, k so ble kr sturdy
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> nokia 8 najbl ustreza mojim 'potrebam' ..fingerprint reader pa splash resistant pa ne prevelik zaslon
<CrazyLemon> sam..600 juros
<CrazyLemon> no ty
<CrazyLemon> http://tehnozvezdje.si/nokia-8-ni-tehnoloska-prvakinja-je-pa-simpaticna-in-obetavna/
<jabuk> Nokia 8 ni tehnološka prvakinja, je pa simpatična in obetavna – Tehnozvezdje
<CrazyLemon> lol tile novinarji ki poročajo 'znotraj irme' :D
<CrazyLemon> kažejo kako so veje na cesti :D
<CrazyLemon> 'lejte tu je ena veja'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> hm ja 600 tut js nism fan dajat
<idioterna> mislm, pol ga neb sabo nosu sploh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny streamy mi Å¡e vedno ne dela..vsaj ne s tistim torrentom z TL
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.surodev.suamp&hl=sl
<jabuk> Suamp - audio media player – Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<jabuk> Igrajo svojo najljubšo glasbo v visoki ločljivosti zvestobo
<CrazyLemon> youtube audio only!
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e manjka da predvaja liked videos ne pa favorites
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to feature/not-a-feature-its-a-url-fix: https://git.io/v5Pct
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/feature/not-a-feature-its-a-url-fix 69e25a5 Dražen M: Seriously??
<CrazyLemon> bom kr jezn če je to fix
<CrazyLemon> ne ni
<CrazyLemon> da faq no
<CrazyLemon> and i'm done for real this time
<CrazyLemon> 8x gre skozi.. 9. pa faila
<CrazyLemon> evo..zdaj 10x test passed
<CrazyLemon> no fail
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon opened pull request #80: Feature/not a feature its a url fix (master...feature/not-a-feature-its-a-url-fix) https://git.io/v5PcR
<CrazyLemon> wasnt me!
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-03
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> howg
<slax0r> jutro
<lynxlynx> gmornin
<metalcamp> jutro
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> sasa84 \o/
<CrazyLemon> /o\
<sasa84> oooo slax0r
<sasa84> ooo slax0r
<slax0r> kar 2x
<slax0r> I'm flattered
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> a zato je krejzek kvital? :\
<idioterna> he felt flattened
<sasa84> oj idioterna
<idioterna> zivjo
<sasa84> papirus temo ikon pa vsak dan 2x updejtalo...kaj hudiča delajo :d
<CrazyLemon> mijau
<slax0r> woof
<CrazyLemon> https://media2.giphy.com/media/3ohrysTd3TjGIiX0di/giphy.gif
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-04
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> bog day
<slax0r> daj*
<slax0r> lol
<idioterna> it's tuesday, not bogday.
<idioterna> v ljubljani je vsak dan bogday.
<msev-> dz0ny, a lahko dodam tole na 64biten linux da mi bo neki bin k zgleda rabi 32 bit delal
<msev-> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<msev-> sudo apt-get update
<msev-> sudo apt-get install libc6:i386 libncurses5:i386 libstdc++6:i386
<msev-> Bundled JRE is not binary compatible with host OS/Arch or it is corrupt.  Testing bundled JRE failed.
<msev-> tak error mam drgač
<msev-> in a mi bo to uničilo kakšne druge stvari
<sasa84> juhuuu
<slax0r> ne bi smelo bit nic
<sasa84> msev-, a si na arhc?
<slax0r> pac 32bit verzije librarijev installiras in imas potem multilib
<slax0r> sasa84: ne, Arch as in Architecture
<msev-> kul tenks
<sasa84> aaaa
<sasa84> jaz bi se zdej mejbi mal težko navadla, kar ni debian based ... apt-get mi je kr v kri pršou :D
<slax0r> pa dobro jutro sasa84 :)
<sasa84> jutro moj mali mucek slax0r
<slax0r> saj mas yum, pacman,...
<sasa84> xoxo
<slax0r> awww
<slax0r> heck, se slackware ma package manager :D
<sasa84> pacman ne igram več slax0r :P
<slax0r> blasphemy!
<slax0r> kako da ne?
<sasa84> tux!
<slax0r> drgac pa pacman je package manager v arch :P
<sasa84> a krejzeka spet ni? :\
<msev-> sj ve to te dvojno trolla :P
<sasa84> mhm slax0r ;)
<slax0r> krejzi ma krejzi probleme z telekomom
<sasa84> čeprav... fedora mi je kul OS
<slax0r> fedora je ok ja
<sasa84> pa vidim to ... če več kt en teden skače gor pa dol
<msev-> Finalizing the Vital Product Data Registry. Please wait...
<msev-> (Sep 4, 2018 9:18:54 AM), Install, com.installshield.wizard.RunnableWizardBeanContext, err, java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /tmp/ismp001/libNativeExecuteCommand.so: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<msev-> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /tmp/ismp001/libNativeExecuteCommand.so: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<msev-> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)
<msev-> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(Unknown Source)
<msev-> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
<msev-> 	at java.lang.Runtime.load0(Unknown Source)
<slax0r> pastebin dude
<msev-> 	at java.lang.Runtime.load(Unknown Source)
<msev-> 	at com.installshield.util.LibraryLoader.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
<msev-> 	at NativeExecuteCommand.execute(NativeExecuteCommand.java:124)
<msev-> 	at com.installshield.wizard.RunnableWizardBeanContext.run(Unknown Source)
<sasa84> ERROR 404
<msev->  libstdc++.so.5
<msev-> a to rabm inštalirat
<msev-> nekak
<slax0r> sasa84: fedora je ok, ker mas relativno nove zadeve, RHEL in CentOS pa kar "zastarele" in je do novih kar problem prit
<msev-> čeprov prav da je successfully installed
<slax0r> sem bil nekaj casa na redhat derivatih, pa so mi presedli
<sasa84> jaz imam kar ubuntu ... čeprav zadnja leta mogoče ni glih top
<slax0r> msev-: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5 obstaja?
<slax0r> sasa84: meh, tako je kot si naredis
<msev-> vrjetn ne obstaja če prav ta da ne obstaja
<sasa84> se mi zdi, da iam 18.04 polno nekih napak ... imam kar nekaj problemov, tako da velik guglam :P
<sasa84> slax0r, drgač si n agnome al kde,..?
<sasa84> oooo CrazyLemon :D
<sasa84> kaj pa voice zame???
<sasa84> oblubm, da ti bom 1x pustila, da zmagaš na sipinah pr tuxu!
<CrazyLemon> obljube men čisto nič ne pomenijo!
<CrazyLemon> anyhoo.. internet status update: čakam da zamenjajo kable or smth
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: in kaj bi naj bilo narobe?
<slax0r> sasa84: i3wm
<slax0r> zacel sem z kde, vmes sel na enlightenment, potem xfce
<slax0r> vmes kak icewm, zdaj pa sem ze mislim da par let na i3wm
<slax0r> msev-: ja daj preveri no... :D
<slax0r> oz. preveri katera verzija pa obstaja
<msev-> hmm
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ma kabel ni.. ker enak kabel gre do soseda pa mu dela internet
<msev-> nobena verzija ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon> on je sicer na t-2 ... :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: a ti bojo to kaj obracunali?
<slax0r> za te dni ko ne mores uporabljat storitev?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r menjavo kabla?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r verjetno bojo ja
<CrazyLemon> samo bom napisal reklamacijo ko plačam račun
<msev-> slax0r, ker paket morm pol inštalirat
<msev-> libstdc++.so.5 če hočm tole met
<slax0r> msev-: si preveril ce obstaja na tisti lokaciji?
<slax0r> ls /usr/lib/libstdc*
<slax0r> in
<slax0r> ls /usr/lib64/libstdc*
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ne, mislim, ce ti ne bojo zaracunali za storitve
<slax0r> jaz sem mel podoben problem, sicer pri telemachu
<slax0r> mislim da mi je v mescu dni delal net ravno vsega skupaj za 4 dni
<slax0r> pa so mi poslali poln racun
<slax0r> in sem jih klical da se zmenim da mi naredijo neko kompenzacijo, ker ne bom placeval nekaj kar nisem moral uporabljat
<slax0r> pa mi je baba rekla "pa kaj vi mislite da ste edini?!"
<slax0r> sva se kar hitro zmenila za preklic storitev
<sasa84> sej to res... za ta internet, tv pa fone plačujemo najhuj položnce
<sasa84> se mi zdi, da je pr nas telekom dražji k komunala pa štrom skupi
<slax0r> jaz mam 90eur telefona...vsak mesec
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> ssam telefona?
<slax0r> 2 mobilni stevilki, 1 mobilni net, 2 aparata
<sasa84> aaa
<sasa84> moj prjatu pa je plačeval telekom ene 10 mescev preden so mu zrihtal
<sasa84> ker se je preselu in kao tam niso mogl takoj zrihtat, da je neve kaj prešvoh pa da morjo rihtat oz ojačat ... itd itd
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sej pravim.. plačal bom račun samo bom takoj tudi napisal reklamacijo :)
<slax0r> jaz na sreco se nekih hujsih problemov z telekomom nisem mel
<sasa84> tudi jaz ne
<slax0r> me pa zanima kako bo zdaj z novo bajto
<CrazyLemon> slax0r a je optika blizu!=??
<slax0r> ne ni, ampak sem dobil po posti ze pred letom dni skor da imajo v planu izdelavo opticnega omrezja
<slax0r> niti bakra nimam tako blizu
<CrazyLemon> https://dpaste.de/osDW
<CrazyLemon> ^ datumi pa ure nedelovanja :)
<slax0r> pametno :)
<slax0r> se bolje bi bilo ce bi mel kak pppoe connection error log :)
<msev-> slax0r, na obeh lokacijah ni
<CrazyLemon> zal ne gre..enkrat ko daš vn iz elektrike router pol je vse na 0 :D
<slax0r> msev-: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=libstdc%2B%2B.so.5
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/4pz8RbM.png      očitno je da niso upoštevali nedelovanja :)
<slax0r> ja itak da ne
<slax0r> saj sami se tega itak ne spomnijo
<slax0r> oz. niti sistem za zaracunavanje tega ne uposteva oz. ne more upostevat
<CrazyLemon> upajo da bo folk se sprijaznu pa plačal brez pritožb :)
<slax0r> mislim da so se vedno na SAP
<slax0r> ja, to gre vse avtomatizirano skoz
<slax0r> sistem samo uposteva od kdaj do kdaj imas narocene storitve
<slax0r> ne more pa do podatkov kdaj je dejansko bilo v rabi ali delovanju
<slax0r> saj potem mas oddelek za reklamacije in lahko to pogledajo, ce pa upostevajo pa ne vem
<slax0r> to mi javi ce ti bojo upostevali reklamacijo ;)
<CrazyLemon> will do :)
<msev-> hvala slax0r če bom mogu reinstallat da bom vidu gui zj
<msev-> da ne bom rabu -console flaga uporabljat :D
<slax0r> sam kolk dreka morajo ti na reklamacijah spozret :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm..pa tudi support :)
<slax0r> ko sem se delal na telekomu, sta prisla moz pa zena, tip se je drl kako lahko ma tolk racuna, da to ni mogoce, da naj si porihtajo zadeve, ne pa kar nekaj zaracunavajo, pa je ta na reklamacijah samo poslusala
<slax0r> potem pa mu dala izpisek
<slax0r> same 090 stevilke :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> mogu bi videt pogled njegove zene :D
<slax0r> msev-: kaj ti pa ne dela?
<msev-> ma nism še dost daleč :D
<msev-> zaenkrat še nč
<msev-> aha zj se mi že vrti ena molekula
<CrazyLemon> ma pridna molekula!
<msev-> včer so se pa punce vrtele na salsi :D
<msev-> sam js kreten nikol pravilno ne izkoristim priložnost, edina k me je pohvalila da dobr plešem pa nism nč kj dodatno poklepetal z njo :D
<msev-> ampak dobr bom naslednjic :D
<slax0r> to vidis
<slax0r> to hocemo od tebe!
<slax0r> stories
<msev-> ma slabo stanje je zj
<msev-> una tahuda makedonka me je skenslala
<msev-> rusinja se ukvarja s hčerko
<msev-> k gre prvo leto v Å¡olo
<msev-> slovenka pa skrbi za babico k si je zlomila nogo :D
<msev-> zj pa al majo ful zanimive izgovore al pa me pač kenslajo :D
<slax0r> zanimivo da vsaka ima nekaj ;)
<zdobbie> res, zanimivo
<zdobbie> le kaj je skupni faktor?
<slax0r> that's a tough one
<CrazyLemon> vsem internet dela???
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobbie> vsem
<slax0r> sam limunu ne
<CrazyLemon> tis a sad and boring life...internetless
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam te pa kar pogrešamo a veš ...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 but i'm here!
<sasa84> bomo mi začel prijave pisat na telekom
<CrazyLemon> or am i not here?!?
<sasa84> hm .. kako da to ni nek telekom bot in nas nateguje?
<sasa84> nothing is real!
<sasa84> glede na loge... smešno je, da 1x dela, 1x ne
<sasa84> to verjetno ni kabel ali?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 verjetno ne :)
<slax0r> nekaj ti morajo prodat
<CrazyLemon> js bom počakal da zamenjajo kable pol pa grem na t-2 :D
<sasa84> veste kaj se pa men cirka 1x na letozgodi... da ne dela al tv, al net... kriv pa je adapter :)
<sasa84> pr routerju nisem še nikol adapterja menala pa ga mam že... 8,9 let? :)
<sasa84> mam kr univerzalca... pa rečem jim, da je tastar na okenski polički in da nej druzga prpelejo :P
<msev-> zj mi pa tole manjka
<msev-> libSM.so.6
 * msev- thinks that slax0r and zdobbie are mean and goes to a corner to cry :D
<slax0r> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=libsm.so.6+ubuntu
<idioterna> msev-: libsadomazo a? kaj pa delas to?
<sasa84> msev-, https://askubuntu.com/questions/611933/missing-libsm-so-6-library-qt-creator-installation-error
<sasa84> msev-, pa kaj ti ustvarjaš?
<sasa84> a si kibernetska enota šiškovih stražarjev? :D
<msev-> Accelrys Discovery Studio bi si rd naložil :D
<msev-> ej wtf zakaj nism znal zgooglat
<msev-> libls_license_g346.so ubuntu
<msev-> nč ne dobim
<msev-> next error
<msev-> samo en link k ni relevanten
 * sasa84 vzame twix in uživa v razpravi
<sasa84> slax0r, boš mal?
<msev-> nevermind neki druzga spet manjka
<msev-> :D
<sasa84> lol
<slax0r> sasa84: samo ce vsak pri svojem koncu zacneva jest
<slax0r> aja, v javnosti sva, sorry
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> slax0r, še tistkrat k je CrazyLemon gor, pa nrdiš štalo ...
<slax0r> saj ni videl :P
<sasa84> a je spet dol odletu? :D
<sasa84> upala bi si trdit, da skoz louda p0rn in ma telekom zgubo... pa zdej nazaj prnašajo :P
<msev-> he lurks in the silence
<msev-> sasa84, a mu lahko zamerš
<sasa84> ne... vsak nej pogleda sam vase ...
<CrazyLemon> but..the more the merrier!?
<sasa84> the gayest!
<msev-> a CrazyLemon je the gayest :D
<sasa84> the gayest je jabuk :\
<sasa84> k ga ni
<CrazyLemon> mijau
<sasa84> woof woof
<CrazyLemon> https://media2.giphy.com/media/3ohrysTd3TjGIiX0di/giphy.gif
<sasa84> http://gph.is/2ebXFQF
<sasa84> to je huda zverina a veš CrazyLemon
<sasa84> you know i'm b4d i'm b4d .. b4d b4d b4d
<slax0r> b4d to the bone
<sasa84> se je kr ustrašu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 stop scaring ppl away
<sasa84> i'm sorry
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a sem mogoče jaz razlog za tvojo odsotnost in ne telekom???
<CrazyLemon> MOGOČE!
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> slax0r, ...
<slax0r> hu what where?
<slax0r> :o
<sasa84> CrazyLemon se grdo obnapa. spraši mu rit!
<slax0r> kako si dovoli
<sasa84> obnaša*
<slax0r> mu jo je ze telekom, haha :D
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> FU
<sasa84> karma is a b1tch!
<slax0r> ^
<zdobbie> it's not a bitch, it's a chameleon
<sasa84> zdobbie, diogen iz soda
<sasa84> pa je krejzek spet s3,14zdu
 * sasa84 si umije usta z milom in žegnano vodo
<idioterna> sej to je bil samo slab priblizek grde besede.
<sasa84> žena, tvoji grehi so ti odpuščeni. pojdi v miru --- to manjka :P
<idioterna> sasa84: ce se vpises v komuniste ne rabs vec zarad grehov skrbet
<Matthai> kakšnih grehov? a je windowse naložila na računalnik, ali kaj? :-)
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/rlehXRV.jpg
<napsy>  
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/j5GY.png
<pitastrudl> ha
<sasa84> mijau mijau
<slax0r> woof woof
<sasa84> pffffff
<pitastrudl> kva kva
<slax0r> kaj je macka? :)
<sasa84> iiiiaaaaaa
<sasa84> bo kuzhy
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> đizs
<sasa84> kzhy
<slax0r> krajst?
<sasa84> kuzhy
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> kot da maš virus Z nila :P
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> Matthai, odgovorit ti moram ... imam dual boot
<sasa84> a grešim?
<sasa84> slax0r, a veš da je virus v slo??? pazi, da te kej ne pič!
<Matthai> sounds like a terrible crime
<Matthai> BBL
<slax0r> sasa84: nile virus?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> https://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/potrjen-primer-okuzbe-z-virusom-zahodnega-nila-v-sloveniji.html
<sasa84> slax0r, ^
<slax0r> juhej
<sasa84> https://gph.is/1k8vXU7
<sasa84> mucki, jaz grem pa zdej drva zložt k stari mami
<sasa84> pridni bodte pa se tipkamo kasnej
<sasa84> pa po pameti, po pameti!
<sasa84> slax0r, ^
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-05
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<msev-> Prekinjen (izpis jedra)
<msev-> kako dobit več debug outputa?
<msev-> https://siol.net/novice/svet/tajfun-jebi-pustosil-po-japonski-foto-476905
<msev-> pojebal jih je
<msev-> jebi
<slax0r> hjao
<slax0r> slovenski error msgi :D
<idioterna> LC_ALL=C
<slax0r> nic telekom?
<CrazyLemon> nein
<CrazyLemon> dobro da si me spomnu...moram dodat nov datum na seznam :)
<slax0r> ;)
<CrazyLemon> o7
<msev-> kko pol to debugam
<msev-> če mi nč pametnga ne da vn
<idioterna> debug harder
<msev-> kko :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne vem tocn kaj delas v resnici
<msev-> aveš kaj je bla fora
<msev-> k sm ga odprl če sm samo kliknu notri je kul
<msev-> in je stabilen
<msev-> če pa nisem nikamor kliknu ga je pa vn vrglo
<idioterna> ne vem kaj si odprl pa kam kliknu
<msev-> zanimivo
<msev-> na zgornji del okna
<msev-> na sredino npr
<msev-> pol se je kr stabiliziral
<slax0r> classic msev-
<slax0r> :D
<msev-> ja to ni normaln behaviour da če odpreš program da kr krešne razn če klikneš notr
<msev-> ampak ja je neki tazga klasičnega kot bi se men zgodil :D
<idioterna> msev-: kasnga okna
<idioterna> kaj delas?
<idioterna> nimam pojma o cem sploh govoris
<msev-> Accelrys Discovery Studio sem naložil na računalnik
<msev-> no sj ni važn :D važn da dela zj
<idioterna> ok
<napsy> faking migrene
<slax0r> zakaj pa fejkas migrene?
<napsy> if only
<msev-> zto jih fejka k orgazme nemore
<napsy> lol
<CrazyLemon> napsy dark room helps
<napsy> ma ne vem ko se enkrat zacne se redkokdaj se v istem dnevu konca
<CrazyLemon> o7
<idioterna> sorry to hear
<napsy> ah bo ze :)
<msev-> napsy maybe you should get some nap
<msev-> its in your nickname for godsake
<msev-> :D
<msev-> s*
<msev-> a obstaja ukaz da toggla file-menu nekega programa avtomatsko ob Å¡tartu programa
<napsy> obstaja nacin
<napsy> poglej si xdotool
<napsy> pol pa sam skripto naredis da ti oba dva programam pozene in ti klikne kjer se nahaja file menu
<msev-> tenks to bo Å¡lo
<msev-> k na ta način se mi zdi da preprečim crash tega discovery studia
<msev-> a window ID se skoz menja?
<napsy> dunno
<CrazyLemon> jejhata
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-06
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> hai
<slax0r> b4d to the bone
<b4d> :)
<speed-> HAIL
<slax0r> o glej ga
<slax0r> de si brate
<speed-> pa evo me
<slax0r> dopust?
<slax0r> zakaj mam pa jaz voice?
<speed-> kaki dopust
<speed-> 4dni dopusta sem mel od marca
<speed-> se na morji sem bil brez dopusta!
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> tak ste privatniki ;)
<speed-> ja pa to glih
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> pa dobro, si pa vsaj rit z stotaki brises :D
<speed-> hahaha
<speed-> brisem ja
<speed-> z enoslojnin papiron
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> hehehehe :D
<slax0r> saj stotaki so enoslojni ja ;)
<speed-> heh
<speed-> ne ne nisem jaz taksi
<speed-> rajsi dam stotko v gostilni :D
<slax0r> hehe :D
<dz0ny> \wq
<dz0ny> < back
<zdobbie> da fak ste mel pa kle nek circlejerk
<slax0r> inorite
<slax0r> sploh ne vem zakaj
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> oj idioterna
<pitastrudl> kaj dugaja
<idioterna> 0
<slax0r> sup
<idioterna> ja 0
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-07
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> bok
<b4d> hi
<slax0r> bogdaj
<matjaz> ello
<pitastrudl> jutro
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> o/
<sasa84> helou mucki!!!
<sasa84> \o/
<sasa84> a krejzek se Å¡e zmer s telekomom krega? :\
<speed-> jou
<slax0r> ello
 * sasa84 požgečka slax0r 
<slax0r> stahp
<slax0r> iz ticklish
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> zdobbie, o7
<zdobbie> hoi
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-08
<CrazyLemon> is...is this really happening... am i really.. online?!
<sasa84> huhu mušiz :D
<msev-> wtf
<msev-> a to iz nemščine kao :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sasa84 sasa84 sasa84 sasa84 sasa84 sasa84
<CrazyLemon> i haz internet
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, https://gph.is/1EElOXM
<sasa84> !!!
<sasa84> a so poštimal no ... kaj pa so naredil zdej?
<sasa84> msev-, jp... dojč :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dobro vprašanje :)
<sasa84> modem zamenal :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to sm že prejšnji teden pa ni pomagalo :)
<sasa84> kabel! it was kabel!
<sasa84> nope, no kabel :P
<sasa84> EXKURZ: a ma kdo že gnome 3.30? :P
<CrazyLemon> vsi..a ti nimaš al kaj?!?
<sasa84> :'(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej verjetno maš istga k jaz :P
<msev-> sasa84, zakaj tko grdo govoriš :D
<sasa84> to si reku zato, ker maš KDE
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> med CrazyLemon in Telekom je blo baje tko ... https://www.facebook.com/NowThisNews/videos/1961930730563708/
<Lurker69> https://pics.me.me/amazon-your-amazon-com-todays-deals-gilt-cards-sell-help-try-28989402.png
<sasa84> lol Lurker69
<CrazyLemon> aja fun fact
<CrazyLemon> sršen me piču med zadnjo vožnjo s kolesom
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> auč!
<sasa84> a maš zdej veliko rito?
<Lurker69> matr, jes kr kurjo kožo dobim
<sasa84> ob sršenu ali veliki riti?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ^
<Lurker69> enkrat u srednji šoli... zjutri cel zasanjan potegnem ene ozke kavbojke gor... in je bil u njih en sršen v hlačnici, ki je not prišu ko so se zunaj sušile
<sasa84> aja... dejansko ni nikjer napisu, da ga je v rit
<Lurker69> in sem čutu neki vzadi... slišu nek brenčanje sam mi ni potegnal
<sasa84> Lurker69, sam sršen baje ni tko hud kot govorijo... da je osa bl pasja
<Lurker69> pol pa z prsti zatipam na bedri uzadi neko bulo...
<sasa84> ma v glavnem... nč ni fajn
<Lurker69> in takrat je zabolel
<sasa84> pa te je fino?
<Lurker69> cel dan sem v Å¡oli pol na avtomat hodu po ledenop hladne coca kole piksne in sedu na njih
<sasa84> verjamem... si se pa dobro znajdu
<Lurker69> men je kr fajn otekl, me je oren piču ker sem ga z hlačam prtisnu na kožo in ga nisem mogel otrest, tak da je mel cajt ves strup spustit
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> se pa spomnim, da je mene 1x osa v gleženj... se nisem mogla nič ubit, hodila pa ful ful težko
<sasa84> gleženj ko medved
<CrazyLemon> oteklina v četrtek je bila cca. ~15cm ø
<sasa84> kam pa te je CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> piču me je v levi bok.. :)
<sasa84> fino .. :\
<CrazyLemon> sam se mi zdi da me je dvakrat
<CrazyLemon> ker sta dva kroga..en manjši en večji
<sasa84> še hlač ne morš nost :)
<CrazyLemon> ali pa je mel bratca s sabo :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lahko..ni ravno direkt na bok..tam kjer je ponavadi žep na kolesarski majici
<sasa84> miške moje ... jaz moram it južno kuhat
<sasa84> aha, Å¡teham
<sasa84> Å¡tekam...bliz ledvic
<sasa84> danes bodo češpljevi knedelni za južno
<sasa84> muške, bbl
<sasa84> *miške
<sasa84> *muške miške
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> o/
<sasa84> TUC TUC TUC
<sasa84> jou jou diđej zdobbie in da haus!
<sasa84> komon parti pipl Å¡ejk jor hends, komon parti pipl drop jor pents!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ^
<zdobbie> TucTucTUCTUCTucTucTUCTUCTUC
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-09
<CrazyLemon> steam mi downloada insurgency sandstorm update že...vsaj 4.
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kaj ga matra?
<CrazyLemon> potem ko zdownloada update začne najprej validating nato installing ampak nič ne installa ker pol vsakič znova začne s posodabljanjem
#ubuntu-si 2019-09-03
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo že kdaj kaj kupil pri mediamarkt.de ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ti mogoče?
<CrazyLemon> [11:23:35] <CrazyLemon>: a je kdo že kdaj kaj kupil pri mediamarkt.de ?
<zdobbie> nich ich
<slax0r> kaj te zanima?
<CrazyLemon> meh.. zgleda ne pošiljajo outside .de
<CrazyLemon> slax0r tulifon
<CrazyLemon> enako tudi saturn.de ..stupid internet stores
<slax0r> saturn = mediamarkt
<CrazyLemon> aja.. :D
<CrazyLemon> se mi je zdelo da sta preveč podobni :D
<slax0r> si pogledal mogoce .at?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nimajo
<slax0r> ne vem ce majo tulifone, vem pa da posiljajo v slo, casekings.de
<slax0r> al v avstrijo? hm..
<slax0r> ne vem kam sem naroceval :D
<CrazyLemon> amazon.de pošilja v slovenijo samo nimajo na zalogi pa ni taka cena kot pri mediamarkt :D
<CrazyLemon> lol.. če v casekings search vpišeš "google"
<CrazyLemon> te vrže na plus.google.com :D
#ubuntu-si 2019-09-04
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
#ubuntu-si 2019-09-05
<CrazyLemon> pozna kdo cheaperandmore in je mogoče uporabil njihovo storitev?
<lynxlynxlynx> nope
<slax0r> a ti zadnje case delas kak kviz kje kdo kupuje? :P
<zdobbie> raziskava trga
<slax0r> smart
<CrazyLemon> slax0r poskušam! ampak no luck :D
<CrazyLemon> no pa sem naročil telefon prek mediamarkta
<CrazyLemon> na naslov v nemčiji (cheaperandmore)
<slax0r> CHEATERandmore
<lynxlynxlynx> včasih je bil wrtgl go-to usmerjevalnik ... kaj je danes?
<slax0r> wrtgl...
<lynxlynxlynx> a ga naš floss firmware nadgradi za novejše standarde? n recimo
<lynxlynxlynx> bbl
<slax0r> ne, to ga ne, sam men osebno je g cist dovolj
<slax0r> vse kar mora bit hitrejse je itak na kablu
<CrazyLemon> wrtgl je overpriced
<lynxlynxlynx> mamo Å¡e enega v pisarni, ki samo nabira prah
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala
<CrazyLemon> i need auto translate function
<CrazyLemon> a je to na androidu?
<CrazyLemon> recimo za maile
<lynxlynxlynx> a za gmail? Poglej, če je kaj v labu
<CrazyLemon> a ni lab web only? js berem maila ali na telefonu ali v thunderbirdu
<CrazyLemon> android ima foro da če označiš vsebino lahko daš Translate
<CrazyLemon> ampak težava v tem translateu je da..moraš skrolat vrstico po vrstico :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, sem se pa spomnil, da ti na web itak sam ponudi, kar inline
#ubuntu-si 2019-09-06
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> "V petek, 13. septembra bodo na svoj račun prišli ljubitelji YuGiOh. Citycenter Celje vas namreč vabi na turnir YuGiOh, ki se bo zgodil pred trgovino Baby Center."
<zdobbie> KONCNO
<CrazyLemon> you're gonna win..we have faith in your yugioh skillz
<zdobbie> mah
<zdobbie> bom pocaku na beyblade turnir
<slax0r> SEE YOU THERE
<CrazyLemon> https://whale-alert.io/transaction/bitcoin/4410c8d14ff9f87ceeed1d65cb58e7c7b2422b2d7529afc675208ce2ce09ed7d
#ubuntu-si 2019-09-08
<napsy_> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/OrgPhysics/status/1169880444961050625
<CrazyLemon> ￼	
<CrazyLemon> ￼
<CrazyLemon> Good day Mr. Drama t,
<CrazyLemon> :D
